# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Other Language Movies >  ▌▶ ANJAAN ◄ ▌Suriya -Lingu- Samantha= Biggest opener of 2014 _

## GangsteR

*Cast*

Suriya
Samantha 
Vidyut Jamwal
Manoj Bajpai
Soori
Rajpal Yadav
Dalip Tahil
Murli Sharma
Sathyan
Asif Basra
Vidyullekha Raman
Uma Riyaz Khan
Chitrangada Singh in a special appearance
Maryam Zakaria in a special appearance



*Direction:N. Lingusamy



Production:N. Subash Chandrabose,Ronnie Screwvala


Script:N. Lingusamy, Brinda 



Music :Yuvan Shankar Raja



Cinematography: Santosh Sivan



Editing : Anthony


Studio :Thirrupathi Brothers,UTV Motion Pictures* 


Release date: August 15, 2014[/b]

----------


## GangsteR

* Logo*

----------


## GangsteR

*First look posters*

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - Official Trailer | Suriya, Samantha | Yuvan Shankar Raja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJxEQ...v-google&gl=IN

Anjaan - Official Teaser | Suriya, Samantha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjkG...ient=mv-google

----------


## Cheppu

linguSWAMY ALLE rockum Sure..All THE best..

----------


## GangsteR

YouTube - Exclusive : Lingusamy talks about his movie with Surya

----------


## GangsteR

YouTube - Surya and Samantha joins with Lingusamy

----------


## GangsteR

*Suriya signs Lingusamy's movie! - Official*



The news is not officially out but sources
close to this development have revealed that
Suriya has signed on Lingusamy’s film to be
produced under the director’s banner.
Says a source, “This is the first time Suriya
and Lingusamy are teaming up. This movie
will be an action entertainer. Prakash Raj plays
an important role in the flick. Their movie will
kick-start only after a few months as Suriya is
working on Maattrraan currently, post which
he will work on Hari’s Singam 2.”
As for the actress who will play the lead
opposite Suriya, sources say it will most likely
be Samantha — though we hear the
filmmakers have Parineeti Chopra in mind as
well. “Samantha is currently suffering from a
skin condition but she should be fine very
soon. She is their first choice,” says the
source, adding, “Parineeti has a three-film
contract with a Bollywood studio but she’s
likely to be done with the contract by the time
the Suriya film starts. So there could be a
possibility that she signs this on.”
The music director for the flick is Yuvan
Shankar Raja and the camera will be handled
by Nirav Shah, adds the source.

----------


## GangsteR

*Lingusamy to Direct Suriya in his Next Movie*



The latest buzz in K-Town is that director-producer Lingusamy will be working with
Suriya in the coming months. According to
sources, the two are in talks and the
director is currently working on a script for
Suriya.
Says a source, “The Hindi remake of Vettai
is delayed because Shahid Kapoor wants
to wait for a while before he starts work on
it. Moreover, they also have to get the
dates from other artists. While Ileana is on
board unofficially, they are yet to finalise
the other leading lady.
Since the movie is delayed, Lingusamy
doesn’t want to waste time. So, he’s
looking at a Tamil project that he can
complete meanwhile.” The talk is that
Suriya will start work on this post
Maattrraan. We also hear that if Lingusamy
is busy with this movie when the Hindi
remake of Vettai takes off, he may not be
able to do the Hindi film.

----------


## GangsteR

*Surya, Samantha may team up with
Lingusamy in next untitled movie*



The latest buzz in Kollywood industry is that,
Surya will be teaming up with the director
Lingusamy in the next untitled project (movie).
The movie is supposed to be an action
entertainer and the title of the movie is not yet
been finalized.
According to the director, the movie will be
roping the Bollywood actress Parineeti Chopra
or Samantha in the lead role.
Currently, Surya is busy with his upcoming
movie, Maatraan and the Singam sequel.
The movie will be produced by Lingusamy
under the banner of Thirupathy Brothers. The
music will be scored by Yuvan Shankar Raja.
Nirav Shah will be handling the
cinematography.

----------


## GangsteR

..............

----------


## GangsteR

*Lingusamy to hook Surya for his next*



Lingusamy's Vettai which featured Madhavan
& Arya in the leads was a hit and with all that
success, the director is now set to light up his
next venture soon with Surya . As the director
is busy penning the script of his Vettai Hindi
remake and with the unavailability of Shahid
Kapoor's dates, the director seems to has
hooked up for his next one.
Surya has been approached by the director
and seems that the actor also given verbal
consent to the director. The movie will Kick
after the much hyped movie of Surya,
Maatraan which is a KV Anand project.
Talks are that if the Vettai hindi remake gets
delayed, the director is in plans to drop the
movie for his next movie being the reason.

----------


## SadumoN

ingerithenthonnu?? ellam koode eduthu ok paranjo?? appo ee gautham movie eppozha cheyyunne??  :Doh: 
enkilum linguswamy project... :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> ingerithenthonnu?? ellam koode eduthu ok paranjo?? appo ee gautham movie eppozha cheyyunne?? 
> enkilum linguswamy project...


aarkariyaam ithu oru planning illaandu aayi poyallo...itinidayku oru venkat prabhu project koodi unddallo... :Flood:

----------


## GangsteR

*Lingusamy contemplates pair for Surya in
upcoming flick*


There is much anticipation regarding pair for
Surya in upcoming flick which follows
‘MaatRaan’ and ‘Singam 2’. Reports are abuzz
that either Samantha or Praneethi Chopra
would do the movie.
Samantha abruptly dropped out of
Maniratnam’s ‘Kadal’ and Shankar’s ‘I’. It was
said that a skin allergy resulted in her dropping
out of the movie. Reports are that Samantha
is in the top of list among actresses
considered for Lingusamy’s new directorial
venture.
Surya has finished ‘MaatRaan’ and is busy
with ‘Singam 2’. After both of these movies,
Surya is to take up Lingusamy’s venture. The
selection process for the movie’s heroine is
underway. Lingusamy desires pairing up
Samantha with Surya in the movie.
There is rumor that if Samantha still suffers
from skin allergy, Praneethi Chopra, a relative
of Priyanka Chopra would be considered for
the movie. Lingusamy is very seriously
considering this movie following failure of
movie ‘Vettai.’

----------


## shahin369

surya-linguswamy.... :Giveup:

----------


## shahin369

all the best

----------


## PunchHaaji

all the best...  :Thumbup1:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Sure shot superhit.. Audience'nte pulse arinju mass padam edukan kazhivolla director aanu linguswamy..

----------


## Naradhan

Samanthakku thwakku rogamaanennu kettallo ...............?

----------


## shan77

all the best

----------


## jawoose

> Sure shot superhit.. Audience'nte pulse arinju mass padam edukan kazhivolla director aanu linguswamy..


*Mammookka Kodunna Director*

----------


## jawoose

*All the best

Sure Shot movie
*

----------


## GangsteR

*Will Samantha pair with Surya at least?*



Samantha who had quit
big directors film Kadal
and I has now got
another opportunity.
After Maatran, Surya
will be donning the lead
role in Singam after
completing this, he will
be joining hands with
Lingusamy.

The heroine selection has already begun.
Lingusamy is very firm that Samantha should
pair with Surya. In the recent times, Samantha
has been avoiding offers because of her skin
problems. Samantha who had earlier quit I and
Kadal has now got the third opportunity. In
case Samantha refuses this film, the offer
might go to Parineeti Chopra who is the sister
of the Bollywood actress Priyanka Chopra.

----------


## GangsteR

> *All the best
> 
> Sure Shot movie
> *


linguswamida flops ethelum undo :Bball:

----------


## SadumoN

> linguswamida flops ethelum undo


bheema :Mellow:  orupadu expectationsode poyi kanda padam...
vettai patti ariyilla... hit aayirunennu thonnunnu.. :Helohelo:

----------


## GangsteR

> bheema orupadu expectationsode poyi kanda padam...
> vettai patti ariyilla... hit aayirunennu thonnunnu..


vettai hit aayirunnu...bheema average  hit aayennu thonunnu

----------


## ClubAns

*All the best.................*

----------


## GangsteR

*Surya to romance Samantha?*



Surya will be teaming up with director
Lingusamy for a new project. The film will
be a racy action entertainer and the
director is busy fine tuning his script. This
is the first time the duo are coming
together. The director is said to have made
the script keeping Surya in mind. Buzz is
Samantha has been finalized as the female
lead.
Samantha who had to opt out of Mani
Ratnam's 'Kadal' and Shankar's 'I' due to
low immune system is getting back to
shoot from next week. The pretty lass is
happy with the overwhelming response for
'Eega/Naan E' and is looking forward to
join the sets soon. Hope Samantha doesn't
miss this opportunity as well.
Yuvan Shankar Raja will score the music
and Nirav Shah handles the camera.
Lingusamy's production house 'Thirupathi
Brothers' will be producing this venture. An
official announcement is expected soon.

----------


## GangsteR

ival itilenkilum kittiyal matiyaarnu..eechayil super aarnu kanan acting moshamalla

----------


## GangsteR

*Samantha or Parineeti Chopra for
Suriya?*



After completing Maatraan and Singam
2 , Suriya will be teaming up with
Lingusamy for an action entertainer. So
guess who is the leading lady? Apparently
the director's first choice is Tollywood's
latest sensation Samantha. However the
actress is currently suffering from a skin
condition so by the time Suriya completes
Singam 2 , she should be fine. There are
also reports that Lingusamy also has
Parineeti Chopra in mind. She is currently
busy with three flicks in Bollywood.
Let's wait and watch!

----------


## karthi007

All the best...after paiyaa

----------


## GangsteR

*Surya and Samantha in a Lingusamy film*
Monday, 23 July 2012 | 



Maatran is a film which has Kajal Agarwal in the lead roles. The shooting of this film is almost complete. Surya has donned the role of
conjoined twins in Maatraan which has been
directed by K V Anand who had earlier directed
films like Ayan and Ko.

Efforts are being taken to release this film at
an earlier date. At this juncture, Lingusamy
has signed Surya for the lead role in his new
film. Surya has agreed to act in this full action
packed film.
Prakash Raj is donning an important role in
this film. Samantha will be pairing with Surya
in this film. Currently Surya is acting in
Singam 2 directed by Hari. Surya will be
joining hands with Lingusamy after completing
this film.It is important to note that Samantha
had refused to act in Manirathnam’s Kadal and
Shankar’s I.

----------


## baazigar89

All the best......

----------


## shahin369

is it dropped???

----------


## Shyamm



----------


## veecee

nale ethelum ugandan wesite il ninnum oru news um kondu chilar varum, yohan il abhinayikan 50 kwadi prathifalam oral vangiyennu...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## K K R

Samanthakku skin problem?.  :Ho: ?. enthu patti?.  :Shocked:

----------


## GangsteR

> nale ethelum ugandan wesite il ninnum oru news um kondu chilar varum, yohan il abhinayikan 50 kwadi prathifalam oral vangiyennu...


 :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Samanthakku skin problem?. ?. enthu patti?.


athokkae maari kaanum

----------


## GangsteR

*Is Suriya the highest paid actor in Tamil?*
[ August 14, 2012 ]



Well, it looks like Suriya has now become
the highest paid actor in Tamil. Sources
say that the actor is getting Rs. 15 crore as
his remuneration for his next film which will
be directed by Lingusamy. Apart from that
the Singam actor, who has a huge market
in Andhra, will also get the Telugu rights
(another whopping Rs. 15 crore) for this
bilingual.
For Maattrraan , the actor is reportedly
paid Rs. 27 crore (12 crore + Telugu
rights).

----------


## GangsteR

*Suriya gets 30 Crore, highest paid actor in
Kollywood?*



If the latest buzz is true, then it looks like
Suriya has now become the highest paid star
in K-Town. Trade sources are claiming the
actor is getting paid Rs.15 crore outright
salary and Rs.15 crore for the Telugu rights for
his film with Lingusamy.
If this is indeed true, then it puts the actor at
the top of the big league in Kollywood.
A trade source, on condition of anonymity,
tells us, “Suriya has a number of films lined
up, both for release and for which he will start
work on this year. And he will receive Rs.30
crore for his latest film, which includes the
Rs.15 crore Telugu rights of the movie as
well.” The actor has a very big market in
Andhra Pradesh as his popularity has been
growing extensively over the last few years.
The source continues, “For Maattrraan, he was
paid Rs.12 crore outright plus the Telugu
rights, which were said to be around Rs.15
crore, making it a gross of Rs.27 crore. And
for his film with Lingusamy, he has been
offered Rs 15 crore as outright payment. The
Telugu rights, estimated at Rs.15 crore, is said
to make up the rest of his remuneration. In the
current scenario, he surpasses his
contemporaries in Kollywood.”
While Lingusamy remained unavailable for
comment as he was out of the country, his
brother, Subashchandra Bose, declined to
comment. He said, “I’m not at liberty to
discuss remuneration. All I can tell you is that
the film will go on floors from February,
2013.”

----------


## GangsteR

*Is Suriya the highest paid Tamil actor?*


Suriya is doubtless one of the most
bankable stars in Tamil cinema, thanks to
his films that vary from one another and
clean scripts that largely entertain family
audience. Now that the actor is working on
the biggest project of his career,
'Maattrraan', rumor mills have it that he is
the highest paid star in the Tamil film
industry!
Media reports have it that the actor was
paid a whooping 12 crore for 'Maattrraan',
sans the remuneration for the Telugu rights
of the film making it 20 crore plus!
However sources close to the actor haven't
commented about this and we can't be
sure of how much of it is true and how
much of it are rumor and imagination.
Meanwhile, Subash Chandra Bose has
reportedly expressed to be a publication
that a film with Suriya for their banner will
go on the floors in coming February 2013.
Suriya currently has a number of biggies in
his hand including 'Singam 2' with Hari,
'Thupariyum Anand' with Gautham Menon
among others.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha to sign for Suriya-Lingusamy
movie soon!



After completing Maatraan and Singam 2,
Suriya will be teaming up with Lingusamy for
an action entertainer.
Kollyinsider already reported while ago that
talks are going on to get Samantha to pair
Suriya. Here comes the latest.
Following the stupendous success of ‘Naan
Ee’ and with the talk of the town ‘Neethane En
Ponvasntham’ gearing up for release,
Samantha is on the path to consolidate her
position in the industry. Despite parting with
Maniratnam's 'Kadal' and Shankar's 'I' for
reasons best known to her, the pretty lassie
has reportedly bagged an offer in Lingusamy's
next venture which has Suriya in the lead.
Sources in the production camp reveal that the
official signing will happen very soon. It is
believed that Parineeti Chopra too was
considered for the role but eventually lost out
to Samantha.
With as many as 3 films ready for release in
Telugu, Samantha has expressed her desire to
sign more interesting projects in Tamil in the
future. It’s fair to say that career-wise, the
actress is certainly on the road to recovery.

----------


## Saathan

Surya sam  :Yahoo: 

Kidilan combo...

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha and Suriya are the hot new
pair?
Sep 19, 2012



Following the stupendous success of
‘Naan Ee’ and with the talk of the town
‘Neethane En Ponvasntham’ gearing up
for release, Samantha is on the path to
consolidate her position in the industry.
Despite parting with Maniratnam's
'Kadal' and Shankar's 'I' for reasons
best known to her, the pretty lassie
has reportedly bagged an offer in
Lingusamy's next venture which has
Suriya in the lead. Sources in the
production camp reveal that the official
signing will happen very soon. It is
believed that Parineeti Chopra too was
considered for the role but eventually
lost out to Samantha.
With as many as 3 films ready for
release in Telugu, Samantha has
expressed her desire to sign more
interesting projects in Tamil in the
future. It’s fair to say that career-wise,
the actress is certainly on the road to
recovery.

----------


## GangsteR

> Surya sam 
> 
> Kidilan combo...


 :Giveup: .......

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha in Suriya-Lingusamy film?



After completing Maatraan and Singam
2, Suriya will be teaming up with
Lingusamy for an action entertainer. So
guess who is the leading lady? Apparently
the director's first choice is Tollywood's
latest sensation Samantha. However the
actress is currently suffering from a skin
condition so by the time Suriya completes
Singam 2 , she should be fine. Sources
say that she will be signing the dotted lines
soon.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha has been approached for Lingusamy -
Surya next untitled movie and reportedly very
keen to share screen with Surya.

----------


## Frankenstein

Angane Rajaniyeyum vetticho ?  :Doh:   :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Angane Rajaniyeyum vetticho ?


rajaniyae vettichennu thonunnilla...rajani kazinjal second place singam tanneya... :Partytime2:

----------


## GangsteR

*Lingusamy's Next action movie with Suriya!*
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, September 20, 2012]




Lingusamy and Suriya will shortly team up
for an action film. When 'Singam 2' and
'Maatraan' movies are over, Suriya would
start his next action project with
Lingusamy.
After the success of 'Naan E' and
upcoming movie Neethaane En
Ponvasantham, Samantha is now a part of
Mani Rathnam's Kadal and 'I' directed by
Shankar. She will then get paired with
Suriya in Lingusamy's next action movie.
The official confirmation for the movie will
be done shortly.
Initially, Parineeti Chopra was considered
in the place of Samantha. But at last,
Samantha has won the choice. Three
movies are about to be released for
Samantha in Telugu industry. At this time,
she has shown interest towards Tamil
cinema. She wishes to take up many more
interesting projects in Tamil in future. On
the whole, she is in the perfect path of her
career.
C S Amuthan getting ready for

----------


## shan77

atb.......

----------


## Frankenstein

> rajaniyae vettichennu thonunnilla...rajani kazinjal second place singam tanneya...


Athil Thonneda karayam illa...Its Impossible... :Kiss: 
Rajani vettaichal pinne Indias Biggest pAID star aavum  :Blink: 

2nd line is correct  :Good:

----------


## GangsteR

> Athil Thonneda karayam illa...Its Impossible...
> Rajani vettaichal pinne Indias Biggest pAID star aavum 
> 
> 2nd line is correct


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya romances Samantha?
Time:11:16 am Date: Sep 22, 2012



Suriya, who has recently started shooting
for his Singam 2 with director Hari, is
touted to be romancing Samantha in his
upcoming venture in the direction of writer-
director-producer Lingusamy.
As way2movies reported viewers earlier,
Suriya has signed Lingusamy for an action
entertainer. And now we hear that,
Lingusamy is keen to zero in Samantha to
pair opposite Suriya in this yet-to-be-titled
film. Lingusamy, who has lastly directed
Madhavan, Sameera Reddy, Arya and
Amala Paul starred Vettai, is gearing up to
direct Suriya for the first time.
Meanwhile Suriya is gearing up to screen
his KV Anand directed Maatran with Kajal
Agarwal on Oct 12 th and will also join ace
director Gautham Menon for Thuppariyum
Anandan post completing his current
commitments. Meanwhile, Samantha is
waiting for the release date of Neethane En
Ponvasantham with Jeeva and Lingusamy
is distributing Vikram Prabhu’s debut
movie Kumki.

----------


## karthi007

all the besf surya anna

----------


## sarath k

all the best surya....

----------


## POKIRI

atb..........

----------


## GangsteR

Has Samantha said no to Suriya ?
Sep 27, 2012
Home > More news



Leading actress Samantha has been in
the news recently for apparently
signing films with directors Lingusamy
and Vikram Kumar. The Lingusamy film
has Suriya as its main man. But, the
charming actress has denied signing
these two films saying it is too early to
disclose anything about these films.
The guessing game continues now as
Suriya's girl in his upcoming film is still
undecided. We will keep you posted
about her next moves. Do watch this
space.

----------


## KeralaVarma

singam 2 kazhinjal pinne ithano next movie

----------


## POKIRI

Yup aayirikkanam...!

----------


## GangsteR

SURIYA AND LINGUSAMY'S PROJECT DETAILS HERE
Oct 03, 2012



Suriya will be teaming up with director
Lingusamy after completing Singam 2. The
star has agreed to the script that the
director had narrated to him, say sources.
What is more interesting is the fact that
Samantha has been roped in to play the
female in this film.
The actress has allotted the dates for this
project as she does not want to miss
working with Lingusamy and Suriya.
Interestingly, Yuvan Shankar Raja will be
composing the tunes for this film.

----------


## POKIRI

lingu aayathu kond ee project il oru vishwasam... :Wink:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya denies salary reports
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, October 06, 2012]



There was a buzz that Suriya was offered
Rs 30 crore (Rs 15 crore for Tamil version
and Rs 15 crore for Telugu) for one of his
upcoming films to be directed by
Lingusamy.
However the actor, who is currently
shooting for Hari directed 'Singam 2', has
denied this. "This is completely false and
baseless. There is not even an iota of truth
in these reports."
Meanwhile, Suriya will soon leave for South
Africa where some important scenes of
'Singam 2' will be shot. The project hit the
floors recently and a schedule was done in
Tirunelveli already.
On October 12, the actor will see the grand
release of his film 'Maattrraan', as the
movie will hit more than 1,400 screens.
Produced by AGS Entertainment, it is
directed by K V Anand.

----------


## shahin369

singam2 kaZinju ithano next?

----------


## shahin369

sure shot hit

----------


## GangsteR

> singam2 kaZinju ithano next?


chilapol gautam project kaanum

----------


## shahin369

> chilapol gautam project kaanum


gautam project change aayallo....

----------


## michael

Singam 2 and dis movie valya time edukkila pettenu shoot kazhiyum.....

----------


## shahin369

> Singam 2 and dis movie valya time edukkila pettenu shoot kazhiyum.....


lingusamy n hari nalla fast allae..

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy to direct Suriya
Tuesday, Oct 30, 2012



For actor Suriya movies have not turned out well as expected. Due to this, it is reported that Suriya is to join hands with Sasi for a movie with different storyline. Now, reportedly,Suriya is to join hands with Lingusamy for upcoming flick.

Already, Lingusamy directed movie Vettai with whole hoard of artistes as Arya, Madhavan, Sameera Reddy, and Amala Paul. The upcoming flick centers a totally different story. The hero for the movie is to be Suriya. The story discussion is being held intently. The
shooting for the movie may commence the
next year on February. Samantha is to join
hands with Suriya for the movie. Lingusamy
seems to be sure about the decision.

----------


## xeon

*best of luck*

----------


## karthi007

all the best

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha to romance Suriya
Time:3:16 pm Date: Nov 07, 2012



Samantha is once again in the news for
being reported to have signed in her next
film, this time with director-producer N.
Lingusamy for his forthcoming venture with
Suriya.
As way2movies reported viewers earlier,
Suriya has signed Lingusamy’s
forthcoming directorial that will start rolling
after the top notch star completes his Hari
directing Singam 2, the sequel of Singam.
Earlier many names such as Anushka, Kajal
Agarwal, Hansika et al were heard, but
buzz in Kollywood tinsel town is that
Lingusamy and Suriya are keen to rope in
Samantha to play the lady lead, after
seeing her performance in latest released
Naan Ee.
For now Samantha is busy with Gautham
Menon’s bilingual Neethane En
Ponvasantham in Tamil and few more
projects in Telugu and Hindi.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha to be paired up with Suriya!
[ November 07, 2012 ]



Suriya,who is busy working on Singham
2 , was approached by Lingusamy for his
next directorial venture. Impressed with the
storyline, Suriya agreed to be a part of it
and Lingusamy began his search for the
leading lady. Eventually Lingusamy and
Suriya have finalised Samantha for the role.
Earlier Anushka, Kajal Agarwal and Hansika
Motwani were also considered for this role.
Samatha became popular in Tamil with
Naan E . Currently she is busy with
Gautham Vasudev Menon's bilingual
Nethanae En Ponvasantham(NEP) in
Tamil and Yeto Vellipoyindhi Manasu
(YVM) in Telugu.

----------


## SadumoN

thanks macha....

----------


## shahin369

thanks macha...

----------


## shahin369

samantha....beauty.. :Giveup:

----------


## shahin369

expecting a good thriller...

----------


## Anu N

waiting for it

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya-Samantha-Lingusamy’s film starts rolling in March
Time:12:12 am Date: Nov 23, 2012



Here is happy news for viewers and fans of Suriya, who are waiting for their matinee idol to share screen space with Samantha. Yes, the actress has recently signed on the dotted line with director-producer N. Lingusamy and this film starts rolling from March 2013
Confirming the news Samantha’s spokesperson said, "Samantha has started signing on new films, but she has to complete her earlier commitments first.
Lingusamy's directorial with Suriya will be Samantha’s next Tamil film after Gautham
Menon’s Neethane En Ponvasantham.
Samantha has recently signed this Suriya starrer and her schedule will start in March, 2013."
Kollywood tinsel town also buzz that Samantha has been approached to pair up with Dhanush for Sargunam's Sotta Vazhakutty. Nonetheless, her spokesperson denied the reports saying,
"None from Sotta Vazhakutty team has approached Samantha. As of now she has signed only Suriya-Lingusamy’s film in
Tamil."

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha signs Suriya-Lingusamy
project!
[ November 23, 2012 



Suriya,who is busy working on Singham 2 , was approached by Lingusamy for his next directorial venture. Impressed with the storyline, Suriya agreed to be a part of it and Lingusamy began his search for the leading lady. And now it looks like the Samantha is that lucky lady. She has signed on the dotted line, and she is schedule to start shooting for the film from March next year.
Samatha became popular in Tamil with Naan E. Currently she is busy with Gautham Vasudev Menon's bilingual Neethaanae En Ponvasantham (NEP) in Tamil and Yeto Vellipoyindhi Manasu (YVM) in Telugu.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha to work with Suriya next
IndiaGlitz [Friday, November 23, 2012]



Actress Samantha is a busy bee in both Kollywood and Tollywood these days. After successfully completing the schedule for Neethaane En Ponvasantham, a Gautham Menon film made in both Tamil and Telugu, she took a break to recuperate. But now, it seems like she is busy signing more films in both industries.
Her spokesperson confirmed that she has agreed to do a film with Suriya which will be Lingusamy's next. "Samantha had to complete her pending projects and now, she has started signing on new films. Her next in Tamil after Neethaane En Ponvasantham will be Lingusamy's film with Suriya. She recently signed on the dotted line, and she is schedule to start shooting for the film from March next year" said the source, confirming the news.
However, when asked about the possibility of being in Director Sarkunam's next film, Sotta Vazhakutty with Dhanush, the representative quickly denied any such rumours, "She didn't receive any such offers. She has signed on only one new film in Kollywood as of now."

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha’s ‘Yes’ to Suriya, ‘No’ to
Dhanush
24November 2012 



Actress Samantha had taken a break from showbiz due to some health issues and is now
back to the form signing up more  projects.
The actress is now simultaneously shooting for many Telugu films and is curiously awaiting the release of her bilingual film ‘Neethaane En Ponvasantham’ directed by Gautham Menon that is scheduled to hit screens on 14 December.
The actress was recently reported of signing Dhanush’s next film director Sargunam’s ‘Sotta Vazha Kutty’ starring Dhanush in lead
role. When approached her closer sources, they denied it as baseless rumours and on pars confirmed that she has signed her next with Suriya that will be directed by Lingusamy. The film is tentatively expected to go on floors
March 2013.

----------


## GangsteR

Post Singam 2, Suriya's plans are set


Post the completion of Hari’s Singam
2 for which he is currently shooting,
Suriya would be starting work on
the Lingusamy film that has been in
the news for quite some time now.
This will be Lingusamy’s return to
direction after the moderately
successful Vettai in early 2012.
Samantha has already signed on for
this project and the shoots would
start in March 2013. This will be her
next Tamil film after the release of
Neethane En Ponvasantham in December
2012.
Finally, all the rumours will be put
to rest with this confirmation.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya, Samantha’s film set to
begin next year



Samantha is a busy bee these days
and despite back to back projects,
she isn’t willing to let go any
interesting project which falls into
her lap. Recently, she opted out of
Ram Charan’s upcoming film
Yevadu but ended up signing
Pawan Kalyan-Trivikram Srinivas’
film and NTR’s next film in Harish
Shankar’s director. Meanwhile, in
Tamil, she’s awaiting the release of
Gautham Menon’s Neethane En
Ponvasantham. Apart from this
film, she had recently signed
Lingusamy’s upcoming film. Suriya
is going to play the lead role in this
action entertainer and this is the
first time that Samantha is
teaming up with Suriya. The film is
likely to go on floors in March 2013
after Suriya wraps up shooting for
Singham 2. Although Samantha
lost out Mani Ratnam and
Shankar’s films in recent times,
she’s making all the right moves to
consolidate her position in Tamil
as well. She’s currently shooting
for Seethamma Vaakitlo Sirimalle
Chettu and both Autonagar Surya
and Jabardast are in final stages of
completion. With so many
interesting projects lined up for
release in the next few months, it
certainly looks like she has plenty
of surprises in store for her fans.

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy's double duty for Suriya
Nov 26, 2012



Suriya’s next movie after the
completion of Singam 2 will be the
Lingusamy film that will see him pair
up with Samantha for the first time. We
had reported this earlier.
Now we have come to know that
Lingusamy will be producing this movie
too, under his Thirupathi Brothers
banner, along with his brother Subash
Chandra Bose.
The Thirupathi Brothers banner has
given us memorable and successful
films like Paiyya, Vazhakku En 18/9
and they are presenting the much
expected Kumki as well. With a Suriya
film in their kitty, their success run may
be expected to continue.

----------


## The Extremist

*TFU Kannan ‏@TFU_Kannan
Suriya has preferred Lingusamy's commercial venture over Gautham Menon's "Thuppariyum Anand" & shooting starts next year with Samantha.*

----------


## GangsteR

'Suriya prioritizes Lingusamy over Gautham Menon ' Tamil Movie, Music Reviews and News

----------


## GangsteR

Exclusive : Lingusamy talks about his movie with Surya - YouTube

----------


## shahin369

Next gautam movie aano atho lingusamy movie aano cheyunnathu??

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy, Suriya film shoot to begin
Time:2:15 pm Date: Dec 17, 2012



Lingusamy is all set to wield the megaphone for a film with Suriya in the lead role and the movie will hit the floors shortly. Sources are at buzz that the film will be a full-fledged action entertainer. It is known that hot and happening actress Samantha has been zeroed in for the female lead role in the movie and this will be her first film alongside Suriya. The expectations are quite high on the movie to
be made lavishly with a high budget. Prakash Raj is roped in for important role. Yuvan Shankar Raja is the music composer.
Meanwhile, Suriya is busy with the
shooting schedules of his Singham 2.

----------


## GangsteR

Action time for Lingusamy-Suriya
IndiaGlitz [Monday, December 17, 2012]



With his production venture 'Kumki' seeing the light of the day Friday last, the director in Lingusamy is now getting ready for the game.
"The next directorial venture of Lingusamy, which will have Suriya in the lead role, will
hit the floors soon," say sources in the know.
They add that Lingusamy has come out with a full-fledged action script and he is keen to break the records of 'Run', 'Sandakozhi' and 'Paiyaa'.
Samantha has been roped in as the leading lady of this multicrore project, which will have music by Yuvan Shankar Raja. "Title and other details will be finalised soon."

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy ‘s upcoming project floors
soon



Suriya play the lead role and the movie regular shoot starts shortly. The movie will be full action entertainer. Samantha play the female lead role,first time she pairs with Suriya for this film. The movie e xpectations are very high, lingusamy will be made this film with a high budget . Prakash Raj play the pivotal role in this film and Yuvan Shankar Raja composed by the music. Suriya currently busy shoot with singam 2 , now climax shooting is progress. Samantha will be completed all previous
projects on December ending itself.

----------


## GangsteR

WHAT'S NEXT FOR SURIYA?



Suriya has almost completed his "Singam2" schedule. Now he has set eyes on his next project. Though Goutham Menon says that his project with Suriya will commence in March, sources says that Goutham has not completed the full script whereas Lingusamy has finished the script and has also signed Samantha for the lead role. It looks like Suriya prefers Lingusamy and has given more time to Goutham Menon to fine tune the script and pre-production work because it is a big budget action entertainer. Suriya and Lingusamy will kick start their project sometime in February or
March, says the sources.

----------


## karthi007

this month shoot tudangumo..expecting a good thriller...

----------


## GangsteR

> this month shoot tudangumo..expecting a good thriller...


singam kazhinjae undaku

----------


## GangsteR

*#Exclusive : New Gangster to Tamil
Cinema - Suriya ! Surya Playing a Role
of Gangster in Untitled Lingusamy
film !!*

----------


## GangsteR

Cast of Surya - Lingusamy Movie also
Includes Hot Lady Samantha,
Cinematographer : NirvSha & Music
Yuvan !

----------


## aneesh mohanan

singam2 shooting theerno?

----------


## Chera King

enthappo Suriya Lingusamy combo will be fantastic. Paiya was adipolli!!

----------


## PaandyNaattu Thangam

> enthappo Suriya Lingusamy combo will be fantastic. Paiya was adipolli!!


Chera Mannan, paiya karthi, lingusamy padama.

----------


## Chera King

> Chera Mannan, paiya karthi, lingusamy padama.


aa nyan athu Lingusamypathi thane paranyullu. Surya will match very good with Lingusamy as well.

----------


## GangsteR

> singam2 shooting theerno?


udan teerum..

----------


## GangsteR

edited.........

----------


## GangsteR

SURIYA OPTS FOR A SMARTER MOVE!
25 Feb 2013- 12 23 PM



Suriya opts for a smarter move. Yes, the actor planned something new and feasible on th business front. The Maattrraan actor has decided to act only in films with feasible budgets ie., films within 50-60cr budget. The actor's next three films Singam2,Lingusamy project and Sasikumar's film will be withing 50cr and even his project with Goutham Vasudev Menon will be of this budget. In 2011 and 2012 Suriya acted in hefty budget films like 7aam arivu and Maattrraan, but now he
has decided to act in films with feasible budgets so that it will fetch more profit for producers.

----------


## GangsteR

wait for sometime

----------


## GangsteR

*Battle Royale for Suriya’s dates!*



A big battle is brewing in Kollywood over Suriya’s dates. Suriya is just completing
Hari’s Singam 2 in South Africa for producers Studio Green. He will be back in Chennai by Thursday and will have to take a final call and announce his next film.
There are two directors who claim that Suriya has given the green signal to their projects. Gautham Vasudev Menon who celebrated his 40th birthday on Monday (Feb 25) has confirmed to the trade that he is starting his film with Suriya in April. Gautham by the end of the week is flying to US on location hunting for his proposed Suriya film.
Meanwhile Lingusamy has also confirmed that he is starting his next film with Suriya as the hero, as soon as he completes Singam 2.
Lingusamy is fine-tuning his Suriya script at the moment in his ancestral house in Kumbakonam. Lingusamy has also got confirmed dates of Samantha who will be playing the heroine in the film.
Now the ball is in Suriya’s court, as he has to take a call on which of these projects, he will start immediately. Sources close to Suriya say that the actor will do both the projects simultaneously. However doing two films simultaneously, is going to be difficult for the actor who always insists on different looks for
his films. But industry sources say Gautham is the front runner, but at the last minute Lingusamy may emerge with the dates. Both the directors are seen as close to
Suriya, and it is the star who has to take the final call. The directors are backed solidly by the best of financiers in India, as there is definitely a buzz around a Suriya project.
Remember that his last release Maatran which was just an average grosser, made Rs 90 Crore for Eros who marketed it!

----------


## GangsteR

Battle for Suriya's dates
TNN | Feb 26, 2013, 01.43PM IST



It looks like Kollywood is on a war
regarding the dates for Suriya. The
actor has just wrapped up the shoot
for director Hari's Singam 2 in South
Africa and is expected to announce
his next film.
Two of the leading directors Gautham
Vasudev Menon and Lingusamy claim
to have roped in the actor as the lead
in their films. While Gautham Menon
has confirmed that he is all set to
begin the shoot of his film with Suriya
in April. Lingusamy claims that he will
also begin his next film with the actor
soon.
Gautham is expected to fly to US on to
scout for locations for his film with
Suriya. Lingusamy in the meatime, is
fine-tuning his script at the moment in
his ancestral house in Kumbakonam.
Lingusamy has also got confirmed
dates of Samantha who will be playing
the heroine in the film.
Now the ball is in Suriya's court, as he
has to take a call on which film he
would work on first.

----------


## GangsteR

A look on Suriya's upcoming films
Time:12:22 am Date: Feb 26, 2013



Gautam Menon and Lingusamy are waiting for Suriya’s dates. Suriya is now busy with Hari’s Singam 2 in South Africa. He will be back in Chennai by Thursday and will have to take a final call and announce his next film.
These are two directors who claim that Suriya has given the green signal to their projects. Gautham Vasudev Menon who celebrated his 40th birthday on Monday (Feb 25) has confirmed to the trade that he is starting his film with Suriya in April. Gautham by the end of the week is flying to US on location hunting for his proposed Suriya film.
Meanwhile Lingusamy has also confirmed that he is starting his next film with Suriya as the hero, as soon as he completes Singam 2. Lingusamy is fine-tuning his Suriya script at the moment in his ancestral house in Kumbakonam. Lingusamy has also got confirmed dates of Samantha who will be playing the heroine in the film.

----------


## GangsteR

Gautham Menon-Lingusamy fight out for Surya
Updated: Tuesday, February 26, 2013, 17:19



Two ace directors are fighting over to direct Ghajini star Surya's next flick. Well, Gautham Menon and N Lingusamy, who are going all out to get green signal for their next film.
In the last few months, Surya has been met by Gautham Menon and Lingusamy separately and narrated their stories. Interestingly, the actor has liked both the scripts and have given verbal consent for the proposed projects.
Recently, Gautham Menon had confirmed that his next film would star Surya in the lead role and also the project would take off in April. On the other end, Lingusamy has also claimed that he is ready to work with the actor and the film will be starting soon.
While Gautham Menon is planning to leave to the US for the location hunt, Lingusamy is giving final touches to the script. Some in the industry believe that Surya would work on both the projects simultaneously but sourcesclose to the actor deny claiming that the actor is known for sporting different looks with different kind of body language and working for two films at the same time would not let the actor concentrate on one movie.
However, it is believed that Surya would start working with Gautham Menon first as the director had made a few memorable films - Kaakha Kaakha and Varanam Aayiram - for the Maattrraan star.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya between Linguswamy and Gautham menon
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, February 28,
2013



Actor Suriya is in a delicate position now - he is being shuttled between the two stalwart directors, Linguswamy and Gautham Vasudev Menon. After the wrapping up his 'Singam 2' for Studio Green in South Africa, he will return to Chennai, this week, and announce his
next film. Now that is where the problem lies.
Gautham Vasudev Menon has confirmed his project with Suriya, and will be flying to the USA by this weekend to choose the shooting
locations. He said that the project will go on the floors by April. Meanwhile, Linguswamy has also confirmed that Suriya's next film will be with him; he is fine-tuning the story for this project.
However, the actor would insist on a different look in each of his films, so working in both the projects simultaneously is ruled out. A bird from the town chirps that GVM is the front runner. Both the directors being close
to him, we will have to wait and watch who Suriya will choose first.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's next with Linguswamy
IndiaGlitz [Monday, March 04, 2013]



Though there was a lot of buzz about
who actor Suriya will work with next,
the news has been confirmed that he
will be working with Linguswamy. He
might work with Gautham Menon
simultaneously. Meanwhile, we hear
that Sasikumar has also approached
Suriya for a project.
"After packing up from South Africa for
'Singam 2', Suriya is likely to start
working on Linguswamy project by the
end of April. The dates have already
been confirmed long ago with
Samantha as well" says a close trusted
source, of the actor. In accordance with
his usual style of working, Suriya might
decide which other project to choose,
once he starts acting in the currently
open offer, Linguswamy's next.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s next film with Lingusamy
Time:11:16 am Date: Mar 04, 2013



Lingusamy will direct Suriya after
Singham-2. Earlier, there were many
speculations stating that Gautam and
Lingusamy got themselves into a clash
for Suriya’s dates. Suriya is now busy
with Singam-2 shooting in South
Africa.
As per reports, Lingusamy has booked
the dates of Suriya and Samantha. This
anticipated flick is likely to start from
April after Singam-2.
Suriya is pairing with Anushka and
Hansika in his upcoming flick
Singam-2. Hari is wielding the
megaphone for the sequel of Singam
and K.E.Gnanvel Raja is producing this
film under Studio Green Productions.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's next with Linguswamy
Janani Karthik,TNN | Mar 4, 2013,
09.45AM IST



As the shoot of Suriya's Singam 2 is
in its final stage, speculation has
begun about the actor's next flick. K-
town has been buzzing about Suriya's
upcoming films with directors
Linguswamy and Gautham Menon and
reports say that he might work on
both projects simultaneously.
The latest however, is that Suriya's
next film is with Linguswamy alone. A
source close to the actor confirms,
"Linguswamy had confirmed Suriya and
Samantha's dates long ago. That will
be Suriya's only confirmed project as
his next. Gautham and Sasikumar have
approached him but those scripts are
yet to be confirmed. Suriya is currently
shooting in South Africa. As soon as
the shoot of Singam 2 is over, Suriya
will start shooting for Lingu's film. The
shoot is likely to commence towards
the end of April."
The source further adds, "After he
starts working on his next with
Linguswamy, he may decide about his
forthcoming projects. That's how he
usually works."

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya signs his next with Lingusamy!
11 0
By Mahjabeen A [ March 05, 2013 ]



While a lot of buzz has been going
around Suriya's next, after completing
his current film Singam 2 being director
by Hari, it has now been confirmed
that he has signed a film with
Lingusamy! Reportedly, Gautham
Menon and Sasikumar too had
approached with scripts, but it seems
that actor is yet to finalize the projects.
Samantha has been roped in to play
the female lead in the film, to be
directed and produced by Lingusamy.
The shoot of the film is expected to
kickstart from April and might be a
Christmas release.

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy | Interview | FFAST | Paris | K360° - YouTube

----------


## GangsteR

"After Packing up 'Singam 2', Suriya
is Likely to Start working on Lingusamy
Project by the End of April ! Yuvan Shankar Raja will be Ðoing the
Music for Surya's next with Director
Lingusamy ! Surya - Yuvan Shankar Raja
Joining again after VEL

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya and Samantha for Thirupathi Brothers
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, March 07, 2013]



The South Indian production major is in
full swing, handling multiple projects at
the same. Even before they started
shooting, Linguswamy has bagged
'Manja Pai' for Thirupathi Brothers.
'Manja Pai' is firming up under
Sargunam's brand new production
venture A Sargunam Cinemaz.
Sargunam's assistant N Raghavan is
the director and the former's brother
Nandha Kumar is the producer. Vimal,
Lakshmi Menon, Rajkiran and Sundara
Pandian will play the lead roles in the
flick, that went on the floors in
February this year.
Meanwhile, 'Ivan Vera Mathiri' for
which Linguswamy wields the
megaphone, is almost 70% complete.
This is a Vikram Prabhu starrer. Also,
after 'Singam 2', Suriya will be joining
Linguswamy in his next project, along
with Samantha, which is likely to start
shooting in May. Amidst all the bustle,
Linguswamy's 'Kumki' has almost
touched a ton of success! For the 100
days celebration of the film, the
director-cum-producer has plans to
invite all the biggies in the industry.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

''Fans will enjoy to the core when they
see my Suriya movie''
Mar 10, 2013



Director Lingusamy’s upcoming project
with Suriya is already one among the
highly anticipated ventures in the
industry. The director is currently
readying the script solely keeping
Suriya in mind and he also said that
the film will be an action packed
venture like his earlier ones.
Yuvan Shankar Raja will provide the
music for this one and Lingusamy
believes that this film will prove to be
important to him, his banner Thirrupathi
Brothers and to Suriya too. He believes
that fans will really enjoy themselves in
the theater with hoots and whistles,
when they see this movie.
Shooting is expected to start after
April.

----------


## GangsteR

edited........

----------


## GangsteR

Gautham Menon for Thirrupathi Brothers
indiaGlitz [Thursday, March 14, 2013]




'Neethaane En Ponvasantham' has not
been quite a cherished repertoire for
the ace director Gautham Vasudev
Menon. Owing to this, producers today
are sceptical about funding him for
future projects. Adding insult to the
injury, actor Suriya has chosen
Linguswamy over GVM for his next
project. But in all this, Gautham is
receiving support from Thirrupathi
Brothers, as Linguswamy is ready to
produce GVM's next film. As is well
known, Thirrupathi Brothers have
already acquired the rights of 'Special
26' for the Tamil remake; it would be a
smart move by the veteran director, to
choose to direct this heist thriller, for a
much awaited comeback.
Suriya is in the final stages of shooting
'Singam 2'. After this, he will jump
over to his project with Linguswamy,
some time next month. He has chosen
Linguswamy over Gautham Menon, for
the latter's project is not likely to go on
the floors until well into 2014.

----------


## GangsteR

*Who will Suriya Pick - Gautham or
Lingusamy?*



There are lots of permutations and combinations with Suriya, Lingusamy and Gautham Menon. Gautham Menon has now claimed that he bagged the dates of Suriya and he would start the film with him in May. He had tweeted yesterday " I would like to clarify.
Suriya has given me dates and we will announce the project very soon..We will start shoot in may. " Lingusamy had also recently announced in France that he will be starting Suriya's project in May. From Suriya's end, he is still keeping the cards close to his chest.
Here are the top 3 leading possibilities,

*Possibility 1 : Suriya may start with Gautham Menon project first and push
Lingusamy to December 2013*
Suriya may decide to lend his hand to
rescue Gautham Menon out of his
financial doldrums following steep
losses he had incurred in NEP and VTV
(Hindi). This move is expected to upset
Lingusamy who has been working on a
script for Suriya ever since the release
of Vettai and he has been making
frequent unofficial announcements that
he is ready to start with Suriya soon.
Asking Lingusmay to wait till end of
this year will make it a 2 year break
since 'Vettai'.
Lingusamy had mentioned that the
script that he had developed for Suriya
is packed with mass elements and it
will make the audience tear the
screens out of excitement. Coming
out of Singam-2, another mass script
may get a bit repetitive. Hence, Suriya
may prefer to work on Gautham's
script that typically finds favour with A-
center and female audience.

*Possibility 2 : Suriya may prioritize
Lingusamy project and push Gautham
Menon to end of 2013*
It is well known that Suriya usually
prefers a director who has done his
homework in preparing the script.
Lingusamy is expected to have a fully
fleshed out script while Gautham is
known for having loose ends till the
shooting day. This may work against
Gautham Menon as stakes are high.
There are concerns that distributors
who lost money in NEP may try to
recover the losses in Gautham-Suriya
movie by asking to reduce the
distribution price. Also, RS
Infotainment producer, Elred, is
working all angles to prevent Gautham
from directing his next movie until the
dispute is resolved. There is a
possibility that Studio Green may
decide to wait until Gautham gets over
legal and financial issues.
Meanwhile, Lingusamy has been trying
to woo Gautham Menon to direct a
quickie (remake movie) in his home
production so that Lingusamy's line
will get cleared to direct Suriya.
From Gautham's perspective, this will
be a highly disappointing decision by
Suriya at a highly inopportune phase
since Gautham had indirectly lost his
Vijay project because of prematurely
announcing Suriya project . Industry
believes that the announcement of
Suriya's project made a big splash
while Yohan was still stuck in the
beginning stages of story development
-- this had reportedly upset Vijay who
decided to pull out of Gautham's
project blaming the script.

*Possibility 3 - Suriya to work
simultaneously for Gautham Menon
and Lingusamy*
Even though most of our Tamil heroes
have shied away from working on
multiple projects simultaneously, this
option cannot be ruled out as this is
the only way Suriya could avoid
upsetting either Gautham or
Lingusamy. This has low chances
because Suriya is known for perfection
and doing double-duty may end up
impacting his ability to contribute his
100% to both projects while restricting
his personal time with family.
There is also a fourth possibility that
we will refrain from commenting at this
juncture. It will be interesting to see
which director would be preferred by
Suriya fans.

----------


## GangsteR

What Next for Suriya?



Suriya has just returned from Malaysia where he was shooting some dare- devil action scenes for his Singam 2. The Hari directed film is almost complete and post production work is going on in full swing.
Suriya and the producers of the film want it
to be a May end release, during peak summer season before the schools and colleges reopen. Hari is planning the audio launch in April end.
Meanwhile the big question being asked in Kollywood is – What next for Suriya ? Is he going to do Gautham Menon or Lingusamy film? Nobody has a clear answer and the actor is keeping a studious silence.
Sify.com had reported earlier thatLinguswamy is the winner but Gautham Menon, after his bitter war of words with Elred Kumar has tweeted- “ I would like to clarify. Suriya has given me dates and we will announce the project very soon. We will start the shoot in May.”
At the same time Lingusamy has confirmed that he has Suriya’s dates and has the backing of the biggest financier in South India. He also has his script ready, heroine Samantha’s dates and says he will start his film in April.
Now the ball is in Suriya’s court. He cannot obviously do both the films simultaneously and has to take a call. The buzz is that he will be meeting the directors separately and then weighing the pros and cons and then coming to a decision.

----------


## GangsteR

Who's next for Suriya - Gautam or
Linguswamy?



Post his 'Maattrraan', Suriya has been
working full on for 'Singham 2'. But
other than that, the hot topic in tinsel
town was what next after 'Singham
2'....
While news were splashed across
media about Suriya having two projects
in hand - one, Linguswamy's and two,
Gautham Menon's venture - it was not
sure which film the star will work on
first.
Both the ace filmmakers had
individually confirmed that Suriya has
given dates to their respective projects.
Gautham had made it clear via micro-
blogging site that he will start his
Suriya starrer in May; on the other
hand Linguswamy came out in open
saying that besides Suriya's dates, he
had his heroine Samantha's dates fixed
as well as script ready and they will
roll the film in April....
Now Suriya apparently will be in a fix
as to which film he should pick first...
Naturally going with the tough choices,
the actor will also find it difficult to
work on both the projects at the same
time... Last heard that Suriya will have
a serious discussion with both the
directors individually before he makes a
decision....
Our advice, go for a toss, Suriya!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SURIYA AND LINGUSAMY... WHAT ABOUT GAUTHAM MENON?
Mar 29, 2013



Directors Lingusamy and Gautham
Menon, both have mentioned that
Suriya will be doing a film for them.
While Lingusamy has said that the star
has allotted dates from April end
onwards, Gautham had said that he
has Suriya’s call sheet from May first
week.
When enquired about this, we heard
that Suriya has confirmed Lingusamy’s
film. Well, there is no news about him
teaming up with Gautham but we
expect an announcement soon. It may
be mentioned here that Karthi is
working in Biriyani and All in All Azhagu
Raja simultaneously and may be Suriya
is also planning to do two projects
concurrently?

----------


## GangsteR

As the Suriya starrer Singam 2 is close to completion, official news from the actor's office confirms that the shooting of Suriya's next movie with Film Maker Mr. Gautam Vasudev Menon produced by Photon Kathas and his Project with Director Mr. Lingusamy under Tirrupathi Brothers banner are planned to be executed in parallel. Mr. Gautam's project will start in June this year and Mr. Lingusamy's film to commence in August 2013 .

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya confirms both Gautham, Lingusamy filmsThere was a buzz earlier regarding actor Suriya's next flick who is busy wrapping up director Hari's Singam 2 also starring Anushka and Hansika. While there has been a confusion if his next will be with Gautham Menon or Lingusamy, the star has confirmed that he would be work simultaneously in both the films. As per the official news from Suriya, the shooting of his next film with Gautham Menon produced by Photon Kathas and his project with Lingusamy under Tirrupathi Brothers banner are planned to be executed in parallel. It is said that Suriya will kick start Gautham's film first in June and Lingusamy's film shall commence in August 2013. Gautham Menon and Suriya team up once again after their successful Kaakha Kaakha and Vaaranam Aayiram. Their third film together is titled as 'Dhruva Natchathiram' and the fans would be hoping for a hat-trick of hits from the duo.

----------


## GangsteR

*Suriya to focus on Gautham and Lingusamy in parallel* Apr 15, 2013
    Suriya has two high profile projects to concentrate on, after he  completes work on Singam 2. While he will begin work on his Gautham  Menon project in June, his Lingusamy film will commence in August. The  star is expected to work simultaneously on both these films.

   Both the directors involved will be producing their respective flicks  too, under their corresponding banners Photon Kathas and Thirrupathi  Brothers.

 It sure is a double whammy for the star and his big fan base.

----------


## GangsteR

*Rumors about Suriya's next projects cleared     
* Apr 15, 2013 
 Well, it is now official that Suriya will be working with directors  Lingusamy and Gautham Menon after wrapping up Singam 2. The star enjoys a  close rapport with both the directors as they have given hit films with  him in the lead in the past.
 Both Lingusamy and Gautham’s projects will progress simultaneously  and Suriya will be dividing his attention between these two flicks.  Interestingly, Gautham will be producing the film under his home banner  Photon Kathas and Lingusamy under his own banner Thirupati Brothers.  With this, rumors about Suriya’s next projects have been put to rest.

----------


## GangsteR

*Suriya-Gautham Menon-Lingusamy* *Saturday April 13, 2013*  


                                                     It has been a long time buzz that what would  be Suriya's next projects following Singam-2. Now we have official  announcement that post-Singam 2 Suriya will be simultaneously shooting  for the projects made by Gautam Vasudev Menon under the studio name  Photon Kathas and Lingusamy under his home banner of Thirrupathi  Brothers. The untitled film of Suriya-Gautam Menon will go on floors by  this June followed by Lingusamy's film in August.

----------


## GangsteR

shooting will starts from august

----------


## GangsteR

linguswamy look for foreign locations

----------


## karthi007

ithu drop aayo?

----------


## karthi007

Linguswamy kamalhassane vechu next film cheyan pokunnatayi  news undallo

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu drop aayo?


never...shooting Augustil tudangum

----------


## GangsteR

> Linguswamy kamalhassane vechu next film cheyan pokunnatayi  news undallo


only after surya project

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya And Gautham Menon Flick Dhruva
Natchathiram Will Hit By The End Of 2013 Similarly
Lingusamy Project Will Release In 2014

----------


## GangsteR

Dhruva Natchathiram Movie No.30 For #Suriya
Will Release On Pongal , #Singam2 On June 14 ,
Lingusamy Project By Next Summer

----------


## GangsteR

*Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2
August starts Suriya s film with lingu sir..and
vinayak sirs film,.. So a big FULL STOP... Only coz
I ll need two of me to take up more work*

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Dhruva Natchathiram Movie No.30 For #Suriya
> Will Release On Pongal , #Singam2 On June 14 ,
> Lingusamy Project By Next Summer


   :Thnku:   :Thnku:   :Thnku:   :Thnku:

----------


## SadumoN

> ithu drop aayo?





> Linguswamy kamalhassane vechu next film cheyan pokunnatayi  news undallo





> *Samantha Ruth Prabhu
> @ Samanthaprabhu2
> August starts Suriya s film with lingu sir..and
> vinayak sirs film,.. So a big FULL STOP... Only coz
> I ll need two of me to take up more work*


 :Thnku:   :Thnku:

----------


## GangsteR

uriya, Samantha in Lingusamy direction
Time:2:57 pm Date: May 15, 2013



Suriya and Samantha will play the lead roles in
Lingusamy’s upcoming film. The shooting of this film
commences from August and more cast and crew details
has to be announced.
Samantha is busy with more than three Telugu films and
one Tamil film in 2013. She shared this news through a
social networking site. She tweeted, “August starts Suriya
s film with Lingusamy sir...”
Suriya will join Lingusamy’s film in August after completing
the first schedule of Gautam Menon’s Dhruva Nachatiram.
Suriya’s upcoming movie Singam 2 is getting ready for a
release in the month of June and the audio launch will be
held in the first week of June.

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Giveup: ......

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha booked for the year!




Pretty actress Samantha won the best actor female
award at Vijay Awards recently for her work in
'Neethaane En Ponvasantham' has denied signing any
new films. The young upcoming actress is riding high on
her successful films is busy with projects throughout the
year.
There were reports doing the rounds that Samantha
has been roped into Mahesh Babu's much talked about
next venture, Aagadu. Denying any such things,
Samantha has said "I haven't signed any new films. I
will not be signing any new films this year. Too much
work already."
"Currently shooting for ramayya vastavaiya, attarintiki
daredi..starting manam with the akkineni household
next month and rabhasa with ntr. August starts Suriya
s film with lingu sir..and vinayak sirs film,.. So a big
FULL STOP... Only coz I ll need two of me to take up
more work," she further posted.

----------


## GangsteR

Samanthaprabhu2 to pair up with #Suriya for the
first time in @dirlingusamy 's film. Shoot will
commence from August. #Upcoming

----------


## GangsteR

Actor Suriya has decided doing two movies simultaneously.
Now, Suriya is into shooting for Gautham Menon’s movie. The
shooting for other movie is to commence in August.
As shooting schedules for ‘Singam 2’ are over, Suriya
signed up for movie directed by Gautham Menon and
another one by Lingusamy. So as to put end to questions
as to whose movie he would do first, Suriya has decided to
do two movies simultaneously. The shooting for Gautham
Menon’s ‘Dhuruva Natchathiram’ has commenced. Music
composition is by AR Rahman.
The shooting for yet to be titled movie directed by
Lingusamy is to commence in August. Samantha is to pair
with Suriya for the movie.
It is reported that other details would be announced soon.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya-Lingusamy start action in August
May 16, 2013



For long it was speculated that Samantha will pair with Suriya in his upcoming film with director Lingusamy, and the news was
confirmed by the young actress herself. Samantha revealed that she will be reporting in for that project in the month of August when the shoot is set to commence. While an announcement on the other cast and crew members is awaited, it is almost certain that Yuvan Shankar Raja will be the music director for the film
according to Lingusamy’s own admission in an interview.
Meanwhile, Suriya has begun shooting for Gautham
Menon's Dhruva Natchathiram and is expected to work on
the two projects side by side. His upcoming release
Singam 2's first look teaser is slated to come out later
today.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya - Lingusamy project from August



Suriya, who is now working with Gautham Menon for
'Dhruva Natchathiram', will start his next project with
director Lingusamy from August. Samantha will pair
with Suriya in this upcoming film and the leading lady
in the film, has confirmed the news by tweeting "August
starts Suriya's film with Lingusamy sir."
The rest of the cast and crew will be announced soon.
It is expected that Yuvan Shankar Raja will be the
music director for the film. Meanwhile, Suriya's
'Singam 2 ', directed by Hari, is slated for release on
June 14 and the teaser of the film is expected to be
released tomorrow.

----------


## Jenny

samantha eppol sherikum plastic pole aayi ... mukathu nokkumbol sherikum human allathe pole thonnum .. enthina aa sundara mukathu katrika kettithu ... surgery cheyyunathinu munpu eppolathe ettavum beautiful sam aayirunnu  :Neutral:

----------


## Saathan

> samantha eppol sherikum plastic pole aayi ... mukathu nokkumbol sherikum human allathe pole thonnum .. enthina aa sundara mukathu katrika kettithu ... surgery cheyyunathinu munpu eppolathe ettavum beautiful sam aayirunnu


sathyam......

----------


## GangsteR

> samantha eppol sherikum plastic pole aayi ... mukathu nokkumbol sherikum human allathe pole thonnum .. enthina aa sundara mukathu katrika kettithu ... surgery cheyyunathinu munpu eppolathe ettavum beautiful sam aayirunnu


atentina surgery cheytathu

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya, who is currently shooting for Gautham Menon's
Dhruva Natchathiram, is all set to kick start his next project
with director Lingusamy from August. Meanwhile Suriya's
Singan 2 will hit screens on June 14.
Samantha will play the leading lady in this film, to be
directed and produced by Lingusamy. Yuvanshankar Raja
is the music director. The rest of the starcast is yet-to-be
finalised.

----------


## shahin369

linguswamiyudae adutha filmil kamal hassan aano ?

----------


## GangsteR

> linguswamiyudae adutha filmil kamal hassan aano ?


lingu direct cheyuna next film ithaanu, mattae movie pdn only

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2
For now I have two big ticket films in Tamil for next
year.. Excited to see what will come my way..

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha has 2 biggies but, wants something smaller
Jun 18, 2013



Samantha is among those heroines who has a steady fan base among the youth and her future moves are eagerly expected by her fans. She recently expressed a desire to be a part of more smaller films with exciting scripts and not just the bigger commercial entertainers, that she keeps doing regularly in Telugu.
As of now, she has two big ticket Tamil films in hand
which would release next year, one of which is the Suriya -
Lingusamy film and the other might be the Vijay -
Murugadoss biggie.
The new lot of younger directors in Tamil cinema might be
excited by Samantha's new wish to encourage exciting
scripts on smaller budgets.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha's Sudden Decision
18-Jun-2013 11:45 AM IST / 96 / /



Actress Samantha made her debut in Tamil film
industry through the film ‘Moscowin Kaveri’ that
didn’t perform well in box office. Of the later, she
made her debut in Tollywood and there was no
turning back. She made her comeback through SS
Rajamouli’s ‘Naan Ee’ and is now riding high with
two big offers in Tamil industry.
The actress has written on her micro-blogging page
that she will start signing small projects with
substantial script and will not be a part of many big
tickets. The actress will be playing the love interest
of Suriya in Lingusamy’s untitled next that will go on
the floors by September.

----------


## PunchHaaji

> linguswamiyudae adutha filmil kamal hassan aano ?


athu production maathrame ollu!

----------


## GangsteR

SAMANTHA SIGNS TWO BIG FILMS IN TAMIL !
18 Jun 2013- 12 40 PM



Though Samantha has handful of projects in Telugu but her
screen presence is very rare in Tamil . After Neethaney En
Ponvasantham she is also giving equal importance to Tamil
and we all know that she will be doing Suriya's project
with Lingusamy. We also reported that there is a buzz in
the industry that Samantha has been roped in as Vijay's
heroine in AR Murugadoss's film. Though both AR
Murugadoss and Samantha are tight lipped about this
project, Samantha's twitter update indirectly confirms the
project.
Samantha tweeted "For now I have two big ticket films in
Tamil for next year.. Excited to see what will come my
way..". The actress also said that she will doing more small
films with exciting scripts and she will not taking up too
many big films.

----------


## GangsteR

Talented addition to Suriya- Lingusamy project
Jun 19, 2013



Impressed with his deft camerawork in the highly acclaimed film Vazhakku En 18/9, producer/director Lingusamy has roped in Vijay Milton as the cinematographer for his upcoming project with Suriya. The film is yet to go on floors and is presently in its pre-production stages with efforts to assemble the best crew for this film.
The other big question on people’s minds is if Lingusamy
will continue his hit partnership with Yuvan Shankar Raja in
this film. While it seems likely that Yuvan will be the music
director, an official confirmation will ascertain things.
Vijay Milton, as a cameraman, has worked in nearly 20
films which includes projects like Kaadhal, Vana
Yudhdham, Autograph and Deepavali. He is presently
associated with Meera Kathiravan’s Vizhithiru which
features an ensemble cast.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha's wish for 2014



Pretty actress Samantha who is busy shooting for her
Telugu film 'Manam' has revealed her plan for the year
2014. The 'Neethane Yen Ponvasantham' girl wants to
explore with small films with exciting scripts and keep
away from too many big films in the coming year.
Samantha is already a part of two big ticket films for
2014.
Samantha who was appreciated for her performance in
'Naan E ' seems to be flooded with offers and the pretty
lady is taking cautious steps to choose the right film.
With small films like Pizza and Attakathi hogging the
lime light in recent times, the pretty actress seems to
be eager and excited to be part of small films.
Samantha has her fingers crossed and is awaiting to
see what comes her way.

----------


## GangsteR

LINGUSAMY ROPES IN VAZHAKU ENN CINEMATOGRAPHER !
20 Jun 2013- 12 53 PM



Lingusamy is busy in finalising the technical crew for his
project with Suriya. The film will have music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja and as usual Na Muthukumar will pen the lyrics.
Now the latest is that Ligusamy signed Vijay Milton of
Vazhakku Enn and Autograph fame as the
cinematographer . Lingusamy is confident with the script
and assures a mass success.
Another highlight about the project is that for the first time
Suriya and Samantha will share the screen space together.
The film is said to be an action entertainer.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya, Samantha film from August
Time:3:44 pm Date: Jun 20, 2013



Suriya and Samantha are teaming up for a film in
Lingusamy direction, which will commence its shooting
schedules from the month of August.
Yuvan Shankar Raja is roped in to provide the musical
scores for the film and Vijay Milton, who cranked the
camera for notable films like Vazhakku En 18/9, Kaadhal,
Vana Yudhdham, Autograph and Deepavali is roped in as
the cinematographer for the new film.
The pre-production works of the film are in progress and
the production team has been roping in best of the cast
and crew. The untitled film is to be produced under the
banner Tirrupathi Brothers.
Suriya will simultaneously shoot for Gautham Menon’s film
Dhruva Natchathiram, a Photon Kathas production.

----------


## GangsteR

More news on Lingusamy-Suriya movie
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, June 20, 2013]




Lingusamy is one busy man shuttling between his
directional ventures and production house Tirupathi
Brothers. While he is also producing Kamal Hassan's
movie, he is zeroing in on the technical crew of his movie
with Suriya. The recent news was that, after scavenging for
the heroine quite some time, Samantha was finally
confirmed for this flick.
Also revealed in the news is that Yuvan Shankar Raja has
been roped in as the music composer for this movie, with
Vijay Milton who did some clean work in Vazhaku En as the
cinematographer. Most of his movies had Na.Muthukumar
for penning the lyrics and so will this movie be as well. The
director is pretty kicked about this movie and official
announcements on shooting and the locations are soon to
be out.

----------


## GangsteR

sd.vijay milton @ vijaymilton 
am doing lingusami's next with suriyaí*½í¸

----------


## GangsteR

Vijay in Suriya-Lingusamy  Project

 20, 2013, 10.01AM IST



Vijay Milton who held the camera for the highly
acclaimed film Vazhakku En 18/9 produced by
Lingusamy has been roped in yet again by the producer
as the cinematographer for his upcoming project with
Suriya.
Vijay Milton, as a cameraman, has worked in nearly 20
films which includes projects like Kaadhal, Vana
Yudhdham, Autograph and Deepavali. He is presently
associated with Meera Kathiravan's Vizhithiru which
features an ensemble cast.
The film kick starts from August and Samantha will
pair with Suriya in this upcoming film. It is expected
that Yuvan Shankar Raja will be the music director for
the film. Meanwhile, Suriya's 'Singam 2 ', directed by
Hari, is slated for release on June 14 and the teaser of
the film is expected to be released tomorrow.

----------


## karthi007

sam-surya  :Rockon:

----------


## GangsteR

> sam-surya


fresh pair...

----------


## GangsteR

Thirupathi Brothers Production Lingusamy
directorial #Suriya starring film starts from August 16th

----------


## SadumoN

> Thirupathi Brothers Production Lingusamy
> directorial #Suriya starring film starts from August 16th


ithenthonna?? gowtham project shooting thudangiya polumilla.. athinte idakku ithu start cheyyumo?? atho preproductionte karyamano?

----------


## GangsteR

> ithenthonna?? gowtham project shooting thudangiya polumilla.. athinte idakku ithu start cheyyumo?? atho preproductionte karyamano?


no macha shooting  ..randu filmsum schedule aayi orumichu cheyana kelkunnathu

----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan is confirmed for Lingusamy & Suriya film



The word emerging from sources is that Yuvan Shankar
Raja is now confirmed for Suriya-Lingusamy film. After a
number of rumours regarding the cast and crew selection,
sources confirmed that Yuvan Shankar Raja is now booked
and confirmed for Lingusamy's next. Samantha will be
Suriya's pair and Vijay Milton will crank the camera. The
team will begin shooting during the second half of August.
Yuvan Shankar Raja and Suriya's combination resulted in a
number of hit albums during the early stages of Suriya's
career. Yuvan and Suriya came together almost 6 years ago
for "Vel", directed by Hari. Fans have reasons to celebrate
with 2013 turning out to be a great year for Yuvan so far
with recent announcement regarding Yuvan signing the
dotted lines for Kamal-Lingusamy movie.

----------


## GangsteR

IT'S DAY AFTER INDEPENDENCE DAY FOR SURIYA AND LINGUSAMY !
29 Jun 2013- 10 03 AM



It is known that Suriya is acting in Lingusamy's direction
and the film is to be produced by Lingusamy's Thirupathi
brothers. Now sources close to Lingusamy has said that
the team will kick start the shooting from August 16, ie.,
day after Independence day. The untitled project has
Suriya,Samantha in lead roles. Yuvan Shankar Raja has
been roped in as music composer and Vijay Milton will be
cranking the camera.
Suriya recently said Lingusamy's screenplay is the hero for
the film and as usual his storyline is a blended form of
class and mass.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya to shoot for Lingu's film

Suriya who is eagerly awaiting the release of his Singam 2
on 5 July is all set to kick start the shoot for his next with
director Lingusamy.
Sources say that Suriya Lingusamy movie will begin on 16
August. This is for the first time that Suriya and Lingusamy
will team up for a movie
Meanwhile the Goutha - Suriya movie is still to kickstart.
There are speculations as to when the movie would go to
floors.

----------


## shahin369

GVM film aayi clash aakillae?

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy to direct Suriya’s next film?



Now that Suriya’s Singam-2 has finally hit the
screens and has received a great ‘opening’ in
theatres, talk as to what could be his next film has
already started in the industry. It may be recalled
that it was announced some time back that Suriya’s
next film would be Gautham Vasudev Menon’s
Dhruva Natchathiram.
It appears that there might be some change in it as
no heroine has been confirmed till date to pair up
opposite Suriya in Menon’s film. It was first
rumoured that Trisha would be the heroine; then
stepped in Amala and Samantha and none of them
has been finalized till date. As such, work on the
film is yet to start. It is now said that before
starting work on Menon’s film, Suriya might star in
a ‘quickie’ by Lingusamy.
It is said that Suriya wasn’t mighty impressed with
the script of Dhruva Natchathiram and that he has
asked Menon to ‘spruce up’ things to make it look
more appealing. As Menon is likely to take a few
months to do so, Suriya might decide to star in the
new film to be made by Lingusamy, the shoot of
which is scheduled to begin (tentatively, though) in
the first week of August.
No title or heroine to be paired opposite Suriya in
Lingusamy’s film have been chosen so far. Suriya,
who is busy promoting Singam-2 at present, might
take a few days off to bounce back afresh to start
shooting for Lingusamy’s film.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya-Lingusamy ahead of Dhruva Natchathiram



While it was earlier said that Suriya would kick start
'Dhruva Natchathiram' with Gautham Menon first and
the then later move on to the project with Lingusamy in
August, now it looks like the star actor would be
shooting for Lingusamy first as 'Dhruva Natchathiram'
seems to be put on hold.
While there are reports doing the rounds that ' Dhruva
Natchathiram ' has been dropped, the truth is that the
script needs some more working on and that's the
reason it has been delayed. Suriya has recently stated
that he is committed to Gautham Vasudeva Menon and
denied claims of backing out of the project.
The film kick starts from August and Samantha will
pair with Suriya in this upcoming film . It is expected
that Yuvan Shankar Raja will be the music director for
the film. Meanwhile, Suriya's 'Singam 2 ', directed by
Hari, is slated for release on July 5th.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is starting Linguswamy's project in August,
then as predicted he is going to push DhruvaNatchathiram

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy and Suriya to begin work in August



Lingusamy will kickstart his next directorial venture with
Suriya in the lead. Samantha plays his heroine. Buzz is
that the movie would go to floors in August.
Interestingly the movie will be a commercial entertainer
and Lingusamy has completed penning the script. With a
hit under his belt in Singam 2, Suriya is all thrilled to start
work for the movie.
Lingusamy's last was Vettai. He had directed the likes of
Vishal, Karthi, Arya and Vikram before.

----------


## shahin369

gautham project neetiyathu kondu linguswamy happy aayi kanumallo

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya confirms : Till Now ,Suriya has Signed only 2
films.One is GVM's # Dhruvanatchathiram & other one is
Lingusamy's yet to be titled project which stars samantha
too. #Suriya31 shooting will start from mid august. Other
movies are just absolute rumors...!!

----------


## GangsteR

SURIYA ACTING AS A DOCTOR IN LINGUSAMY'S FILM?
15 Jul 2013- 07 34 AM



Suriya will be soon starting his next film with Lingusamy in
August, now that latest buzz is that Suriya might play a
doctor in Lingusamy's film and eventually he will become a
cop at the second half of the movie. Though there is no
official confirmation on this regard, this is the hot buzz
right now in K-town. The film will have Samantha as the
female lead and Yuvan has been roped in as the music
director.
The film will kick start in the second week of August.
Recently Suriya confirmed that Dhruva Natchathiram is
delayed because of some technical reasons but they will
start the project soon.

----------


## SadumoN

> SURIYA ACTING AS A DOCTOR IN LINGUSAMY'S FILM?
> 15 Jul 2013- 07 34 AM
> 
> 
> 
> Suriya will be soon starting his next film with Lingusamy in
> August, now that latest buzz is that Suriya might play a
> doctor in Lingusamy's film and eventually he will become a
> cop at the second half of the movie. Though there is no
> ...


Undercover doctor cop???   :Hypo:

----------


## GangsteR

> Undercover doctor cop???


DhruvaNatchathirathilum undercover cop allae..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya to follow Singam again?
Jul 15, 2013



 Suriya is currently basking in the success of Hari’s Singam 2, but the true professional that he is, has moved on to his next project with Lingusamy. As always there are numerous speculations on the story and the role that Suriya will be playing in this film.
The buzz is that he might be playing
a doctor turning into a cop. It was heard that Suriya will
start off as a doctor initially but a crucial event in his life
will make him qualify himself for the Indian Police Service.
It is a known fact that sentiments rule the tinsel town and
it is not sure at this stage whether it is the sentiment factor
that has allegedly made Suriya don on the khaki or is the
actual storyline. Confirmations are awaited.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya as doctor in Lingusamy directorial
Time:3:43 pm Date: July 15, 2013



Kollywood sources are abuzz that Suriya will be seen
playing the role of a doctor in his upcoming film to be
directed by Lingusamy. The regular shooting works of the
film will commence from second week of August.
While he will be seen as a doctor in the initial half of the
movie, in the latter half the actor will turn cop. However,
nothing has been revealed by the director Lingusamy.
Samantha is playing the leading lady in the film. Yuvan
Shankar Raja is the music director.
On the other hand, Suriya’s other film Dhruva Natchathiram
in the direction of Gautham Menon which was supposed to
kick-start its shoot by now has been delayed due to few
technical glitches. Stay glued to this space for more
updates on the film.

----------


## GangsteR

Is Suriya playing a cop in Ligusamy's film?
By Ambili S [ July 15, 2013 ]



Suriya's khaki act in Singam 2 is already received
accolades from all the quarters. Now the latest buzz is that
the actor will once again play the role of a cop in his next
film, directed by Lingusamy. However it is heard that
Suriya will appear as a doctor in the film but a particular
event changes his life and he decides to join the Indian
Police Service.

----------


## GangsteR

After the success of Singam 2, Surya is likely to
play cop again
Posted by: Sandesh
Updated: Monday, July 15, 2013, 18:06 [IST]



After the mass hit of Singam 2 , Tamil Super-Star Surya is
all set to wear Khaki again. It is said that Surya is
impressed with the success of Singam and Singam 2 ,
which is motivating him to do more cops role on-screen.
Latest buzz from Kollywood states, Surya may play a
doctor, who turns a cop towards the end. Actor, who is
busy with Linguswamy's project at present is likely to play
cop role in the same.
As expected the plot may be scripted in such a way, the
events that take place in the doctors life will make him
join Police service. After the success of Singam 2 , Tamil
audience is expecting Surya to play more Police roles.
Till now, Surya is seen wearing Khaki to destroy social
evils, he fought for the nation and society. Now the time
has come for the audience to see Surya for sentimental
reason.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya again a cop in Lingusamy film?
Posted by Editor on July 15th, 2013


Even as Singam II’s impact is yet to dis appear, looks like
hot and happening Suriya has developed a penchant for
khaki. A little birdie tells us that the star will be seen as a
cop in his forthcoming flick with Lingusamy which will
commence next moth. Sources indicate that while Suriya
essays a doctor (physician) from Chitoor border in the first
half, he turns a cop after qualifying himself properly writing
IPS exams in the latter part.
An incident that takes place changes his t r a c k .
Samantha R u t h Prabhu will be seen play ing his love
inter est in this a c t i o n e n t e r t a i n e r. We hear
Yuvan Shankar Raja will compose the tracks for this highly
anticipated

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya as doctor in Lingusamy directorial



Kollywood sources are abuzz that Suriya will be seen
playing the role of a doctor in his upcoming film to be
directed by Lingusamy. The regular shooting works of the
film will commence from second week of August.
While he will be seen as a doctor in the initial half of the
movie, in the latter half the actor will turn cop. However,
nothing has been revealed by the director Lingusamy.
Samantha is playing the leading lady in the film. Yuvan
Shankar Raja is the music director.
On the other hand, Suriya’s other film Dhruva Natchathiram
in the direction of Gautham Menon which was supposed to
kick-start its shoot by now has been delayed due to few
technical glitches. Stay glued to this space for more
updates on the

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s next film with Lingusamy for an untitled film



Suriya’s next upcoming movie is supposed to be with
director Lingusamy post box office hit Singam 2.
With success reports pouring across Suriya’s Singam 2,
speculations are doing that Suriya may be doing a doctor
and cop role for his upcoming next film.
Suriya’s next project with Lingusamy title has not been
confirmed and the untitled movie is expected to be
announced officially soon once the shooting progresses.
Manwhile, Suriya’s Singam 2 has collected an approximate
amount of around Rs. 54.03 crores estimating the till date
collections at the box office report.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya, a cop again



Suriya , basking in the sucess of Hari's Singam 2 has
moved on to his next project with Lingusamy As always
there are numerous speculations on the story and the role
that Suriya will be playing in this film.
The buzz is that he might be playing a doctor turning into
a cop. It was heard that Suriya will start off as a doctor
initially but a crucial event in his life will make him qualify
himself for the Indian Police Service. It is a known fact that
sentiments rule the tinsel town and it is not sure at this
stage whether it is the sentiment factor that has allegedly
made Suriya don on the khaki or is the actual storyline.
Confirmations are awaited.

----------


## GangsteR

............

----------


## shahin369

another cop..sure blockbuster

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya as Doctor in Linguswamy Movie
IndiaGlitz [Monday, July 15, 2013]



Suriya's upcoming 'Dhruva Natchathiram' got delayed to
begin, due to some technical difficulties, but it will start
rolling shortly, nonetheless. After his film with Gautam,
Suriya will be working with Linguswamy on his next film.
Now the K-town is buzzing with information on this new
movie. It is heard that Suriya will be playing the role of a
doctor in the first half of the film and then turn into a cop
in the second half. However, nothing has been confirmed
yet. The film will have Samantha as Suriya's love interest
and Yuvan Shankar Raja has been roped in for good
music. The film is likely to go on the floors next month.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya to play a cop again?



It looks like Suriya is so impressed by his latest release
Singam 2 that he is planning to don the cop act in his
next as well. The actor, who has moved on to his next
project in Tamil, which will be directed by Lingusamy,
may play a cop in this film as well, if the reports are
anything to go by .

The industry buzz is that the actor may play a doctor,
who turns a cop towards the end. Rumour is that
Suriya will start off as a doctor and life-changing event
makes him join the Indian Police Service. Though
nothing has been confirmed yet, we will wait and see
if Suriya indeed plays a cop for sentimental reasons.

----------


## GangsteR

STORY OF SURIYA-LINGUSAMY PROJECT LEAKED!
Jul 16, 2013



Sources in the tinsel town say that director Lingusamy’s
next with Suriya in the
lead is a police story as well. With Kakka Kakka, Singam
and now the latest Singam 2 all featuring Suriya in the cop
uniform, his fans must be excited over this news.
We hear that Suriya will appear as a doctor in the first half
of the film and later clear the civil services exams and turn
into an IPS officer to fight the baddies. Lingusamy has
planned this film with a lot twists that Suriya couldn’t
refuse the offer to play the cop once again, is the
additional info we have on this film.

----------


## KeralaVarma

Ithu enna shoot thudangunnathu

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu enna shoot thudangunnathu


Augustil start cheyum

----------


## GangsteR

* Suriya emerges in police getup for Lingusamy’s movie*

Gautham Menon was to direct movie ‘Dhuruva Natchathiram’
starring Suriya. Now, the movie schedules have come to a
standstill. Now, Suriya is bracing up for movie directed by
Lingusamy.
Following movie ‘Singam 2’, Suriya is to do role of police
officer in the movie. Samantha is to pair with Suriya for
the upcoming flick by Lingusamy. Arrangements are in
progress to include another heroine in the movie. Mostly, it
would be new face from Mumbai. Music composition for
the upcoming flick is by Yuvan Shankar Raja.
This is the movie’s story…
In the first half of the movie, Suriya emerges as doctor, and
then in the second half, he turns police officer to wreak
vengeance on the villain.
Suriya feels that being a doctor alone is not enough to
question atrocities happening in the society. So, he
desires turning a police officer. Then, he studies IPS and
turns a police officer.
Suriya postponed Gautham Menon’s ‘Dhuruva
Natchathiram’ only because he is to do police officer for
that movie also. But, Suriya has agreed to do police
officer in Lingusamy’s movie. The movie story and twists in
the movie have made Suriya take up the movie. The movie
shooting is to commence during coming August.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## karthi007

> 


Dr.Suriya...

----------


## JJK

edil dr. aaano???

----------


## GangsteR

> edil dr. aaano???


doctor police officer aakum...

----------


## JJK

> doctor police officer aakum...


 :Confused1:

----------


## shahin369

> doctor police officer aakum...


MBBS and IPS ulla doctor aanallae... :Sleep:

----------


## GangsteR

> MBBS and IPS ulla doctor aanallae...

----------


## GangsteR

ഒരേ ചിത്രത്തില് ഡോക്ടറും പൊലീസുമായി സൂര്യ
Posted by: Lakshmi
Published: Friday, July 19, 2013, 16:16 [IST]



സൂപ്പര്ഹിറ്റിലേയ്ക്ക് കുതിയ്ക്കുന്ന സിങ്കം 2വിന്
പിന്നാലെ തമിഴകസൂപ്പര്താരം സൂര്യ മറ്റൊരു
ആക്ഷന് ത്രില്ലറിന് തയ്യാറെടുക്കുന്നു.
തമിഴകത്ത് ഒട്ടേറെ ഹിറ്റുകള് സൃഷ്ടിച്ചിട്ടുള്ള
ലിങ്കുസ്വാമി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ആക്ഷന്
ചിത്രത്തിലാണ് സൂര്യ
അടുത്തതായി നായകനാകുന്നത്. പൂര്ണമായും ഒരു
ആക്ഷന്
എന്റര്ടെയ്നറായിരിക്കും ചിത്രമെന്നും ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ആദ്യഭാഗത്ത്
സൂര്യ ഒരു ഡോക്ടറായും രണ്ടാം പകുതിയില്
പൊലീസ് ഓഫീസറായുമാണ് എത്തുകയെന്നാണ്
അണിയറക്കാര് നല്കുന്ന വിവരം.
ഏതാനും മാസങ്ങള്ക്കുള്ളില്
ചിത്രീകരണം തുടങ്ങാനിരിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്
പ്രകാശ് രാജ് ഒരു പ്രധാന
കഥാപാത്രത്തെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. യുവാന്
ശങ്കര് രാജയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന് സംഗീതമൊരുക്കുക.
ചിത്രത്തില്
സൂര്യയുടെ നായികയായി സാമന്തയെയാണ്
തീരുമാനിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്.
സാമന്തയും സൂര്യയും ജോഡിചേരുന്ന ആദ്യ
ചിത്രമായിരിക്കുമിത്.
സൂര്യ പൊലീസ് വേഷത്തിലെത്തിയ പല
ചിത്രങ്ങളും മികച്ച പ്രദര്ശന
വിജയം നേടിയവയാണ്. കാക്ക
കാക്കയും സിങ്കവും സിങ്കം 2വുമാണ്
ഇക്കൂട്ടത്തില് ഏറ്റവും വലിയ വിജയമായ
ചിത്രങ്ങള്.

----------


## baazigar89

Veendum police  :Huh:

----------


## GangsteR

*Seeman accuses Lingusamy of copying his story for upcoming flick*

Seeman, film director - head of Naam Thamizhar activist group has filed complaint in Directors Association against director
Lingusamy.
Director Seeman was to direct movie ‘Pagalavan’ starring
Vijay. But, as Vijay refused to do the movie, Seeman has
opted for Jayam Ravi.
As per the movie’s story, an honest doctor decides
questioning atrocities happening in society. But, he comes
to terms with the fact that it would not be possible by
being just a doctor. So he turns an IPS official and carries
out what he desires.
In a development, director Lingusamy has copied the story
of Seeman’s ‘Pagalavan’, and has planned directing movie
starring Suriya.
As Seeman came to know that Lingusamy has copied the
story, he filed complaint with Directors Association.
So, management officials of Directors Association enquired
with both the sides. Following enquiry made, it has come
to light that Lingusamy is using Seeman’s story.
Six years before, in movie ‘Thambi’, Seeman had hinted on
the story.
There is scene in movie ‘Thambi’ in which Madhavan says
that one cannot achieve by being a commoner. Also, he
adds that one needs to gain authority and do some good.
One needs to study well and turn a police officer or a
collector, says Madhavan in the movie.
One year after that, Seeman readied four stories and
‘Pagalavan’ is one among those. So, Lingusamy who
copied the story has been pushed to the situation of
readying another story for Suriya.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya attracted towards police uniform!



The actor Surya preparing to shoot his next two films after the success of the movie Singam 2. Surya was wearing police uniform in Kaakha Kaakha that was the first hit of his young career. 7 years later, he again donned the uniform for Singam, the biggest hit of his career. The second installment of Singam released July 5 has once again exploded the box office.
Surya will start shooting his movie with Lingusaamy August 16, the actor will play the role of a doctor who would then become a police officer. The film crew has not confirmed this information that seems very unlikely, indeed the actor in numerous interviews that he was reluctant to play the role of Duraisingam because he had already played the role of police in Kaakha Kaakha. The actor had even refused a possible result of Kaakha Kaakha with Gauthom Menon. It remains only to wait for the first photos of the shooting.

----------


## GangsteR

Gossip: Aadhavan Co-Star #Nayanthara
Likely To Join #Suriya @dirlingusamy Project With
@Samanthaprabhu2 In The Lead Role #FB

----------


## GangsteR

There is a strong #Gossip spreading that Suriya -
Lingusamy project has been dropped. Will clear on
the space very soon. Hope its a rumor.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Both films in turmoil!



After the huge success of the second installment of Singam, Surya signed for two projects, one with his favorite director Gauthom Menon called Dhruva Natchathiram whose First Look was released on May 2 and the second with Lingusaamy.
Suriya was late May start filming Dhruva Natchthiram, but filming has not yet started, rumors suggested a conflict between Suriya and Gauthom Menon. But the actor and director were immediately refuted the rumor. Gauthom Menon said it had to rework the script. Surya had to join Lingusaamy in August, but this project could be canceled, the director Seeman filed a complaint against Lingusaamy. Lingusaamy accuses of stealing the script of his film Pagalavan. An official announcement is expected to arrive in a few days.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya Lingusamy Project Is Still On . Shooting Starts From Second Week Of August

----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
Suriya's next film after #Singam2 still not
confirmed! Kollywood grapevine abuzz that Rajesh
might direct him ahead of Gautham & Lingusamy .

----------


## KeralaVarma

ethanu suryude adutha padam

----------


## GangsteR

> ethanu suryude adutha padam


no idea... :Yuk:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya - @dirlingusamy project will kick start in
August & the film with @rajeshmdirector might be
the replacement for Dhruva Natchathiram.
Very soon we can expect the announcement from
@dirlingusamy sir regarding his upcoming with
#Suriya . Many speculations around :-/

----------


## GangsteR

A few months ago, Suriya had a tough time deciding
between Gautham Menon's Dhruva Natchathiram and
Lingusamy's next. After politely requesting Gautham
Menon to get back to his drawing board to rework the
script, Suriya turned his attention towards Lingusamy.
Lingusamy had planned to launch during August 3rd week
(post inauspicious 'aadi maasam'). However, Lingusamy
project is also facing some road blocks recently. It is
reported that Director Seeman came to know that that the
core of Lingusamy's script is similar to that of his
"Pagalavan" that he had narrated to Vijay. Seeman has
appealed to Director's union to look into this issue. With
Suriya's market being piping hot after Singam-2's success,
there are efforts being made to settle this matter out-of-
court so Thirupathy brothers don't lose Suriya's dates.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya- Yuvan Shankar Raja -Lingusamy project confirmed
Surya & Samantha will be the lead pair,its a romantic action
flick.Music will be scored by Yuvan,its his 4th film with
Lingusamy after Sandakozhi,Paiyaa,Vettai.Shooting starts
from August 21st.we also hear that Yuvan has already
composed a song for this film..!

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya to romance Samantha
Posted on 27/07/2013 




CommAfter the success of Singam2, Suriya was likely to join
Director Gautham Vasudev Menon for Dhruva
Natchathiram. Later it was put on-hold and Suriya Signed
up his next Director Lingusamy. This project was likely to
be dropped and later, after making few changes to the
script it is getting ready to commence and this project is
said to be a romantic action flick .
This untitled project will be having Suriya and Samantha
in the lead role. Music for this film will be composed by
Yuvan Shankar Raja. The complete cast and crew will be
formally announced soon and this project will be
commenced on August 21.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

The Next Innovation Of Surya Is Live From August
21 Love With @Samanthaprabhu2 And Action As
DuraiSingam Will Be The Genre Of Lingusamy Film
• Linnet Will Be Scored By Yuvan Shankar Raja For
Surya - Lingusamy Project After " Mounam
Pesiyadhey 
Suriya Lingusamy Project
Shooting Will Take Place At Banglore , Mysore ,
Chennai , Hyderabad

----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan Shankar Raja Has Composed A Song Already For Suriya - Lingusamy Project

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

LINGUSAMY GETS SURIYA'S NOD
Jul 27, 2013

There were reports that Lingusamy’s film with
Suriya was dropped as the star was not very happy
with it and Seeman had filed a complaint at the Directors’
Union stating that it was his story. However, it is now
being said that Lingusamy has got Suriya’s nod for a new
one-liner that he has developed.
Suriya was about to move over to Rajesh’s project but with
Lingusamy back in the scene, he has decided to do both
the projects simultaneously, state sources in Kollywood.

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy confirms Suriya film!



The Kollywood grapevine was abuzz the last few days that Suriya had opted out of Lingusamy film. It seems there were some issues regarding the storyline of the film, which was said to be
similar to director Seeman’s Pagalvan.
Later the issue was sorted out and Lingusamy has now
come out with a new script. Suriya has cleared the script
and the shoot of the film will start from August 21. The
story it seems is in sync with Suriya’s image and has all
essential commercial ingredients.
Lingusamy told sify.com : “The shoot of my Suriya film is
starting in the last week of August. It is a romantic story
laced with action. Samantha is the heroine and rest of the
cast is being finalised. Yuvan has already given me one of
the five songs. We will be starting the shoot in Bangalore
and Mysore and then moving on to Chennai and Ramoji
Rao studios in Hyderabad.”

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya & Gautham Menon were supposed to kick-
start their next project Dhruva Natchathiram before a
month, but has been shelved due to some unknown
reasons. The actor has now started preparing himself
for his other project directed by Lingusamy. Touted
to be a romantic action entertainer, the film stars
Samantha opposite Suriya in female lead role. It
looks like Yuvan Shankar Raja will be scoring music
to this film. The untitled film will go on floors
by August 21.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya To Pair Up With Samantha In Linguswamy next 
Updated: Saturday, July 27, 2013, 13:01 [IST]



Surya’s project with director Linguswamy was much
anticipated in Tamil industry. The latest buzz states that,
actor Surya Sivakumar and director Linguswamy has
geared up to start their new project from August 21.
The movie will be having a romantic theme. Surya will be
pairing up with Samantha. The music would be scored by
Yuvan Shankar Raja. The shooting is set to start from
August 21 in Bangalore and Mysore, which will later move
to Chennai and Hyderabad.
After Singam 2 , Surya announced that he will be working
with director Gautham Menon and Linguswamy
simultaneously. But the actor decided to put hold for
Gautham Menon's Dhruva Natchathiram as the director
didn't confirm the female lead for the flick.
Linguswamy was much happy, when Surya took his
project as his earlier project failed to get Surya for the
lead role. In earlier days, director Linguswamy approached
Surya for his directorial debut Aanandham Suriya , but the
actor was busy with Bala's Nandha , and when he
approached him with Sandakozhi, Surya was busy with
Ghajini . Finally, the duo managed to join hands. The
movie is scheduled to release in 2014.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya-Samantha in Linguswamy's Next
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, July 27, 2013]



After 'Singam 2', Suriya was signed up by Gautam Vasudev
Menon for the film 'Dhruva Natchathiram' which is a multi
starrer. It was already buzzing that Suriya was finding it
hard to choose between Linguswamy and Gautam Menon
after Hari.
However, it was later decided that Gautam's 'Dhruva
Natchathiram' will be the first of the two deals that Suriya
will be signing. While there has been enough confusing
rumours about his other project, with Linguswamy, the
director put an end to all that recently, confirming his next
film with the actor. Linguswamy has now confirmed that
his film with Suriya will go on the floors from the 21st of
August, and Samantha has been roped in for the role of
heroine in the film. The story will be along the lines of
romance and action, both of which suit Suriya perfectly
well. So, as reported in the beginning stage of Suriya's
next project confusion, the actor will be efficiently juggling
both the projects simultaneously.

----------


## GangsteR

* Lingusamy - Surya Project Still Alive.*



There were Buzz in Last few days stated that Lingusamy’s
film with Suriya was dropped as the star was not very
happy with it and Seeman had filed a complaint at the
Directors’ Union stating that it was his story. However, it is
now being said that Lingusamy has got Suriya’s nod for a
new one-liner that he has developed.
Suriya was about to move over to Rajesh’s project but with
Lingusamy back in the scene, he has decided to do both
the projects simultaneously, state sources in Kollywood.
Samantha Is Playing Opposite to Surya.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya prefers Lingusamy than Gautham Menon
July 27, 2013 



Actor Surya & Gautham Menon were supposed to kick-
start their next project Dhruva Natchathiram before a
month, but has been shelved due to some unknown
reasons.
The actor has now started preparing himself for his
other project directed by Lingusamy .
Touted to be a romantic action entertainer, the film
stars Samantha opposite Surya in female lead role. It
looks like Yuvan Shankar Raja will be scoring music to
this film.
The untitled film will go on floors by August 21.
After ‘Singam 2′, Suriya was signed up by Gautam
Vasudev Menon for the film ‘ Dhruva Natchathiram’
which is a multi starrer. It was already buzzing that
Suriya was finding it hard to choose between
Linguswamy and Gautam Menon after Hari.
However, it was later decided that Gautam’s ‘ Dhruva
Natchathiram’ will be the first of the two deals that
Suriya will be signing. While there has been enough
confusing rumours about his other project, with
Linguswamy , the director put an end to all that recently,
confirming his next film with the actor. Linguswamy has
now confirmed that his film with Suriya will go on the
floors from the 21st of August, and Samantha has been
roped in for the role of heroine in the film. The story will
be along the lines of romance and action, both of which
suit Suriya perfectly well. So, as reported in the
beginning stage of Suriya’s next project confusion, the
actor will be efficiently juggling both the projects
simultaneously.

----------


## GangsteR

LINGUSAMY'S PLAN B FOR SURIYA !


Following lot of obstacles, now finally it is confirmed that
Lingusamy will be directing Suriya's next . Yes, as
Lingusamy's first narrated story is similar to Seeman's
Pagalavaan now Lingusamy opts for a plan B. According to
that Lingusamy has narrated a one liner which is said to be
a romantic action entertainer like Paiyaa and Run. Suriya
liked the one liner and has given his green signal to the
director.
The shoot for the project will commence from last week of
August with Samantha in the lead. The film will have Vijay
Milton as cinematographer and Yuvan has already
composed a song for the film.

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy-Suriya film from Aug 21!
«TNN | Jul 27, 2013, 10.32AM IST



While there were reports that Lingusamy's film with
Suriya was dropped, the director seems to have come
out saying that the film would commence from August
21. The buzz earlier was that there were some issues
regarding the storyline of the film, and Seeman had filed
a complaint at the Directors' Union stating that it was
his story.
It is now being said that Lingusamy has got Suriya's
nod for a new one-liner that he has developed. The
film is said to be romantic story with the star pairing
up with Samantha and the music would be scored by
Yuvan Shankar Raja. The shooting is set to kick start
in Bangalore and Mysore and later move to Chennai
and Hyderabad.
Meanwhile the another report suggested that Suriya
might also be working with director Rajesh for a film
simultaneously.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Lingusamy is busy reworking his script for the
#Suriya film in a prominent star hotel's room

----------


## GangsteR

edited.     ....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Suriya31 *Samantha *Highbudget Action &Romantic *Prakash Raj is roped in for important role. *Yuvan *

----------


## SadumoN

> #Suriya31 *Samantha *Highbudget Action &Romantic *Prakash Raj is roped in for important role. *Yuvan *


 :cheers:  adipoli...

----------


## GangsteR

The First Look and Project Title of # Suriya - # Lingusamy will
be revealed on August 15!!! The shooting will begin on August 21!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Exclusive: What is Suriya's Next???



*Nothing change in #DhruvaNatchathiram . Currently this project on hold due to some technical and casting problems. According to K-town source Dhruva Natchathiram will began at the end of 2014 or in early 2015.
*Currently Suriya is working in pre-production stage of Lingusamy film which hold # Samantha as lady in lead, # Yuvan musical & Nirav Shah's cinematography.
*Suriya also asked Soodhu Kavvum fame Nalan Kumarasamy and SMS Rajesh to develop their one liner to a complete script, which is almost confirmed.

----------


## KeralaVarma

Ithinte shoot ennu thudangum

----------


## xeon

Is this Suriya's next..................

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithinte shoot ennu thudangum


script work complete aayilla..

----------


## GangsteR

> Is this Suriya's next..................


suryaku polum teerumanam aayilla

----------


## xeon

> suryaku polum teerumanam aayilla


*Angeru aa GVM  ine nokki irikkathe ithu cheythal angerkku kollam...

GVM suriyayodu katha paranju paathi ethiyappo angeru dha verunnu ennu paranju Vikraminte aduthu poi kadha prayan....

*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Angeru aa GVM  ine nokki irikkathe ithu cheythal angerkku kollam...
> 
> GVM suriyayodu katha paranju paathi ethiyappo angeru dha verunnu ennu paranju Vikraminte aduthu poi kadha prayan....
> 
> *


Suriya And @dirlingusamy Project Likely To Take-
Off By September Last Week With
@Samanthaprabhu2 Pairing Surya And @Raja_Yuvan
To Score

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy-Suriya’s project starts in Sep
Time:1:50 pm Date: Aug 24, 2013



Suriya and Lingusamy’s project that is on cards for almost
a time is set to hit the floors by the end of this Sep with
Samantha as Suriya’s lady love.
Following the success of Hari directed Singam 2, Suriya is
touted to be starting his next with ace director's Gautham
Menon, Lingusamy and AL Vijay, but none on track. Now it
is confirmed that Suriya is about to start his Lingusamy’s
untitled directorial by last week of Sep.
Meanwhile, Lingusamy is busy giving final touches to his
script for Suriya in Karaikudi, which is reported to be an
action cum romantic entertainer. As way2movies reported
earlier, Yuvan Shankar Raja has composed single track for
this Suriya starrer that was penned by Na.Muthukumar.
And Prakash Raj is being considered to play a key role in
this film.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Next Start Date



Actor Suriya is to work on a project with director
Lingusamy next, which will be along the lines of his
'Sandakozhi'. A source close to the director says further
adds that this will not be like his previous script, which
could be likened to director Seeman's.
The heroine of the upcoming film has been confirmed to
be Samantha, and the project will go on the floors in
shortly, in the month of September. Yuvan Shankar Raja
scores music for the film, Vijay Milton is on cinematography
and Antony has been confirmed as the editor for this
project, the title of which will be announced soon.

----------


## GangsteR

> E sreekaaleeswari release kodungalloore sree kaaleeswari theatrinte aano


yaaa avarudethu aanu..

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy - Suriya project is getting ready!



After the stupendous box-office success of Singam 2, the big
question being asked in Kollywood is - what’s next for Suriya?
It is confirmed that Suriya will start his next film with Lingusamy from last week of September. The ace director is now holed up in
Karaikudi giving finishing touches to his script. The one-
line had earlier been cleared by Suriya.
Earlier, it was reported that Suriya would do two films
simultaneously one with Lingusamy and the other with
Gautham Menon. But now it looks like Suriya has dropped
Gautham’s Dhruva Natchathiram, though there is nothing
official so far.
Lingusamy’s untitled film is said to be an action entertainer
with romance and peppy music by Yuvan Shankar Raja,
who has already composed a song for the film.
Na.Muthukumar has written a beautiful romantic song for
the film which will have Samantha as heroine and talks are
going on to rope in Prakash Raj to play a pivotal role.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha disappointed because of Surya and Lingusamy



Actress Samantha Ruth Prabhu has become one of the most
popular actresses of Kollywood in just few months. All the
leading production houses and big directors are trying to
commit her for their flicks.
Director Lingusamy has managed to take her dates for his
project with Surya, which was planned to start in May 2013.
Lingusamy has faced many issues and has postponed the
shooting of his film. Then, the beginning of the project was
finally scheduled for July, but this time, Surya was not
satisfied with the script. Samantha who was busy with her
Telugu projects, was annoyed that the shooting was once
again postponed. Lingusamy is now trying to keep Samantha
on the boat, who has expressed her intention to quit the
project. But it seems that Surya would have calm down the
situation by contacting Samantha, then she decided to wait
and stay in the project.
The shooting will go on floors in late September.

----------


## GangsteR

SAMANTHA DISAPPOINTED
Aug 29, 2013



Samantha is very disappointed. The actress lost two important
projects – Mani Ratnam’s
Kadal and Shankar’s Ai – last year owing to a skin allergy
she suffered. Back from getting treated for it, Samantha
was raring to lap up some important projects to equal the
losses last year.
She was actually roped in by director Lingusamy for the
Suriya starrer but this project has now been put in cold
storage. With the filmmakers not having any idea on when
this project would commence, Samantha is very
disappointed and is planning to shift her focus to
Tollywood again, say sources.

----------


## GangsteR

Official Breaking : #Suriya Will Start Lingusamy
Project By September End , Whereas Dhruva
Natchathiram Is Not Dropped

----------


## KeralaVarma

Ithinte vivaramonnumillalo.ippol

----------


## GangsteR

#Suriya 's Next Project Satellite Rights Is Sold For
15 Crores ..!! @dirlingusamy

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithinte vivaramonnumillalo.ippol


script work nadathunnathae ullu

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s Secret Plans!
After Singam 2 became a super hit, Suriya has become bigger in the trade with his phenomenal reach. His films are selling at a
high price. Recently Sun Pictures picked up one of his forthcoming films at Rs 15 Crore, a price given for a Vijay film and much higher than an Ajith film satellite rights.
Suriya is now even more cautious in choosing his scripts.
He was not happy with the script of his mentor Gautham
Menon and refused to do it. Suriya also decided not to do
another Hari film. And Lingusamy had to re-write his script
before Suriya cleared it.
The actor who is a perfectionist believes that it is content
that draws the audiences along with his star charisma.
Now the latest we hear is that Suriya has met up with
Nalan Kumarasamy, the director of the path-breaking
Soodhu Kavvum.
It seems Suriya was very impressed with Nalan’s script
sense and has also approved a one- line story the director
narrated. The buzz is that Suriya wants to start this project
along with the Lingusamy film. The details are being
worked out.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya confirms films with Gautham Menon, Lingusamy
By Ambili S [ September 15, 2013 ]



We all know that Suriya has signed up a movie with
Gautham Menon, that might just happen. But there are
rumours that the project has been shelved... “No. He’s just
taking some time to rework his script. He had a release last
year. His next movie has to be in a different line. So he’s
got to figure out what he wants to do next. It’s the same
with Lingusamy too. I trust that something good will come
out of this.”
“Gautham is a capable director. Lingusamy is a capable
director. I’m waiting for them to get back to me with their
scripts and get started on my next project. As much as this
break has given me time to spend with my family, it has
also made me fidgety,” he confesses.

----------


## GangsteR

Vijay and Suriya tops satellite rights

With festivals around the corner, Tv channels are trying
hard to get the best movies to increase the TRP rights. Top
channels like Sun, kalainger, Vijay Tv, Jaya and Zee Tamil
are fighting hard to bag top movies.
Reports to be believed few days back, satellite rights for
Vijay's 'Thalaivaa' and 'Jilla' were sold for whopping 15
crores to Sun tv. Meanwhile, 'Studio Green'K.E.Gnanavel
Raja posted in a social media that satellite rights for All In
All Azhagu Raja and Briyani sold for 11.5 crores each to
Sun Tv.
He also added Ajith's 'Veeram' was sold for 13 crores and
Suriya's next untitiled movie sold for 15 crores. Atlast
producers for this movie are relived, with satellite rights are
being sold with huge amount even before the release of the
movies.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

kegnanavelraja @ kegnanavelraja 
Alaguraja and Briyani satellite is sold for 11.5 each
to sun tv,veeram for 13 and thalaiva for 15,suriyas
next is sold for 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s Secret Plans!
After Singam 2 became a super hit, Suriya has become
bigger in the trade with his phenomenal reach. His films are
selling at a high price. Recently Sun Pictures picked up one
of his forthcoming films at Rs 15 Crore, a price given for a
Vijay film and much higher than an Ajith film satellite rights.
Suriya is now even more cautious in choosing his scripts. He
was not happy with the script of his mentor Gautham Menon
and refused to do it. Suriya also decided not to do another
Hari film. And Lingusamy had to re-write his script before
Suriya cleared it.
The actor who is a perfectionist believes that it is content that
draws the audiences along with his star charisma. Now the
latest we hear is that Suriya has met up with Nalan
Kumarasamy, the director of the path-breaking Soodhu
Kavvum.
It seems Suriya was very impressed with Nalan’s script sense
and has also approved a one- line story the director narrated.
The buzz is that Suriya wants to start this project along with
the Lingusamy film. The details are being worked out.

----------


## GangsteR

SURIYA'S MASTER PLAN !



Suriya has decided to team up with young film makers
from next year. Yes, sources say just like Aamir Khan
Suriya has decided to act in films in affordable budgets
and also in films which have sensational story line. Though
Suriya is open to do films with big director he wants the
script to be completed and he won't be hurry in signing a
project.
Sources say he had many meet ups with both young and
experienced directors in the last two months including
Lingusamy,Nalan,AL Vijay ,Gautham Menon and many. In
these meetings Suriya has given his nod to Lingusamy
project and he might announce his next project very soon,
sources say it might be with Nalan Kumaraswamy. Suriya
has also given ample time to his best friend Gautham
Menon ,if he comes up with a bounded script and provided
the script interesting he will also be kick starting Dhruva
Natchathiram.
Mean time Suriya’s 2D entertainment has decided to
conduct a talent hunt and they have asked aspirant story
tellers to narrate their synopsis in online. If they liked the
synopsis the candidate might get a call . If Suriya is
impressed with the story line and he also likes the
director’s making style, he might act on the project too.
Suriya will also be producing movies through 2D
entertainment with new comers .

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Surya’s much talked debated project with Lingusamy has
been finally titled Rowdy, The project has been through so
much, Namely Director Seeman’s accusation of
Linguswamy stealing his Pagalavan storyline, then Surya
not being satisfied with Lingusamy modified stories and
Samantha on one hand wanting to pull out of the project.
However Linguswamy seems to have handled everything
and looks like the project is on again. The official
confirmation on the project title and cast are to be
expected out soon.

----------


## GangsteR

Samatha's 'Rowdy' romance



Sensuous southern seductress Samantha is on a roll
romancing top stars in the south. Samantha who is
romancing Pawan Kalyan, Naga Chaitanya, NTR once or
twice in films liks Autonagar Surya, Attarintiki Daaredi,
Ramayya Vastavayya, Manam, Rabhasa however is not
satisfied with these heroes.
She is more interested in romancing a 'Rowdy'. Buzz is
Samantha is romancing Rowdy Surya. Surya is teaming
with Lingusamy in the upcoming film titled Rowdy. She is
even planning to increase her Kollywood projects at the
expense of Tollywood.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya turns Rowdy for Samantha
Actor Surya has joined hands with director Lingusamy for a
high-voltage action entertainer. The movie has been titled
Rowdy. Samantha is paired opposite Surya for the first
time in this film. With this film, Samantha is looking to
cement her place in Kollywood. Rowdy is set to hit the
floors from December once Samantha wraps up her current
projects Ramayya Vastavayya, Manam and Rabhasa. Yuvan
Shankar Raja wields the baton of music for this film.
Initially, Rowdy was supposed to roll from August 21 but
owing to the unavailability of Samantha’s date diaries, the
makers have pushed the launch to December.
That’s not all, Surya has also
suggested a few changes in
the script and that has also
prompted the makers to
postpone the film. However,
intense speculations are
doing rounds on whether the
project will take off or not.
And when contacted a
source close to Lingusamy
says, “The project is very
much on and it’s true that
the director is working on
modifications to the script. The film would be launched in
December and the shoot will commence at brisk pace.”
Currently, Samantha is awaiting the release of her
forthcoming film Attarintiki Daaredhi. The film directed by
Trivikram Srinivas also stars Pawan Kalyan in the lead role.
The makers of the film are planning to release the movie
on October 2 to coincide with Dassera.
22

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3ewB...g&ved=0CCMQqwQ

----------


## singam

netil kurachu fan made posters with rowdy title.. ithu confirm aano

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> netil kurachu fan made posters with rowdy title.. ithu confirm aano


athae......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya-Lingusamy flick titled 'Rowdy'?
TNN | Sep 21, 2013, 09.33AM IST



The buzz in K-town is that Suriya's much talked debated
project with Lingusamy has been finally titled Rowdy,
but the makers have come out denying the same.
Producer Prabhu from Studio Green has clarified that
the film is not titled 'Rowdy' and that the title is yet to
be finalised.
The film is said to be romantic story with the star
pairing up with Samantha and the music would be
scored by Yuvan Shankar Raja. The expectations on
this combination is high as Suriya and Lingusamy are
teaming up for the first time. The complete cast and
crew details of this project are expected shortly.
The shooting is set to kick start in Bangalore and
Mysore and later move to Chennai and Hyderabad.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_2AXYp1jdo&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## The Megastar

*Title ithalla, theerumanikkanirikkunne ollu...*

Lingusamy Namalvar
சூர்யாவை வைத்து நான் இயக்கும் படத்திற்கு தலைப்பு 'ரவுடி' என மீடியாக்களில் செய்தி உலவுகிறது. அது உண்மையல்ல.. உண்மையான தலைப்பு விரைவில் அறிவிக்கப்படும்...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya Lingusamy film yet to be titled
Suriya's next project with Lingusamy is expected to
kickstart soon. Rumours were abuzz in K-Town that the
film has been titled Rowdy. Director Lingusamy has denied
the news as rumour in his microblog. He had tweeted,
" சூர்யாவை வைத்து இயக்கும்
படத்திற்கு தலைப்பு ரவுடி என மீடியாக்களில்
செய்தி உலவுகிறது. அது உண்மையல்ல
உண்மையான தலைப்பு விரைவில்
அறிவிக்கப்படும் " The post production work of the film
is currently in progress.
Suriya is teaming up with Lingusamy for the first time.
Samantha plays the leading lady in the film. Music by
Yuvan Shankar Raja and camera will be handled by Vijay
Milton.
Comments

----------


## GangsteR

ரவுடி இல்லேங்க லிங்குசாமி மறுப்&

யார் கிளப்பிவிடுகிறார்கள்
என்றே தெரியவில்லை.
எந்தவொரு எதிர்பார்ப்புக்குரிய
படங்களை பற்றி செய்திகள் வெளியானாலும்
பின்னாலேயே அதை மறுக்கக் கூடிய
இக்கட்டுக்கு ஆளாகிவிடுகிறார்கள் அப்படம்
சம்பந்தப்பட்ட இயக்குனர்களும் தயாரிப்பாளர்களும்.
அண்மையில்
அப்படி ஒரு கஷ்டத்திற்கு ஆளானவர் டைரக்டர்
லிங்குசாமி.
இவர் தயாரித்து இயக்கும் படத்தில்
சூர்யா நடிக்கிறார் அல்லவா? இந்த
படத்திற்கு ரவுடி என்று தலைப்பு வைக்கப்பட்டுள்ளதாக
செய்திகள் வெளியாகின.
இன்று தனது ஃபேஸ்புக் தகவல் மூலம்
அதை மறுத்திருக்கிறார் லிங்குசாமி. இந்த
படத்திற்கு இன்னும்
தலைப்பு வைக்கப்படவில்லை. அதற்குள்
ரவுடி என்று பெயர் வைத்திருப்பதாக தகவல்
வெளியாகிவிட்டது. இதை யாரும் நம்ப
வேண்டாம் என்று கூறியிருக்கிறார் அவர்.
விரைவில் புதிய தலைப்பை அறிவிக்க
இருப்பதாகவும் கூறியிருக்கிறார்.
வேடிக்கை என்னவென்றால் இவர் எந்த
தலைப்பு வைக்கப்படவில்லை என்று மறுத்திருக்கிறாரோ,
அதே தலைப்பை வைக்கலாமே என்றும், நீங்கள்
எடுத்தது சரியான முடிவுதான். வைக்காதீங்க
என்றும் ரசிகர்கள் கருத்து கூற
ஆரம்பித்துவிட்டார்கள். இதில் அதிகப்படியான
கருத்துக்கள் எதுவோ,
அதற்கே முன்னுரிமை தரலாமே சார்...

----------


## GangsteR

Not Rowdy For Suriya
IndiaGlitz [Monday, September 23, 2013]



Director Linguswamy has gotten actor Suriya to sign the
dotted line for a project together. The recent buzz in K-
town breezed that the project is titled 'Rowdy'.
However, the team has refuted this, and they are still on
the lookout for a befitting title. What has been confirmed
till date is that Samantha plays the lead lady, Yuvan
Shankar Raja scores the music, Vijay Milton cans the movie
and Thirupathy Brothers banner is producing the movie.
The crew confirms that the details of the remaining cast
and crew will be revealed shortly, along with the finalized
title for the film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy says 'Rowdy' is not the title!



Director and producer Lingusamy has been quietly writing the final script of his next film with Suriya. At the same time there
have been many rumours around this project and the buzz was that it has been titled Rowdy.
A peeved Lingusamy wrote on his micro-blogging site :
There has been many stories regarding my
forthcoming film with Suriya including that it has been
titled Rowdy. These are all false news and in fact I will
announce the title just before the shoot starts in
October.

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy denies Rowdy for Suriya
Time:10:29 am Date: Sep 24, 2013



Speculations about the title of upcoming Suriya-Lingusamy
film are high and newly reported that the movie is titled as
Rowdy, which is now denied by director Lingusamy.
“The title of the film and that's Rowdy ulavukiratu news
media. It's true the original title will be announced soon,”
reported director and producer Lingusamy in his twitter
page.
Samantha is roped in to pair opposite Suriya in this yet-to-
be-titled film to be directed by Lingusamy and Prakash Raj
is being considered for a key role in this Suriya starrer,
while Yuvan Shankar Raja started composing tunes for the
lyrics penned by Na.Muthukumar.
Shoots of this Suriya-Lingusamy’s film will start soon…

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy's Clarification On Surya's Movie Name
Updated: Tuesday, September 24, 2013, 12:17 [IST]



Surya and N Lingusamy's movie has started making noise
in the industry. The duo's first ever film, which is in the
scripting stage, is yet to be titled. But there were reports
recently that the makers of the film had zeroed in on the
title. It was said that the forthcoming movie was named
Rowdy . But the director has denied the news.
On Twitter page, N Lingusamy clarified the news and said
that it was just rumours. He also promised to make an
announcement on the same soon. He posted, "There has
been news making rounds that the title is Rowdy , but they
are false news, I will announce the title of my film soon."
From the past couple of months, the director is occupied
with the script.
Though the details about the launch of the project has not
been revealed, it is believed that the flick would take off
during Navaratri next month. The untitled flick features
Samantha in the female lead role. Meanwhile, Surya is
having a break from the shoots of his upcoming flick
Dhruva Natchathiram directed by Gautham Menon.
The Ghajini star's recent movie Singam 2, which is
directed by Hari, is one of the biggest commercial hits of
2013.

----------


## KeralaVarma

Ithu enna shoot thudangunnathu

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu enna shoot thudangunnathu


next month...

----------


## GangsteR

Breaking : It is... #Suriya -@dirlingusamy project
#title announcement for Ayutha Pooja!! Get ready!  :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## singam

Santosh Sivan signs up for Suriya film

Santosh Sivan the ace cinematographer has signed up to be the cameraman for Suriyas next film to be directed by Lingusamy!

The shoot of the film is starting in November.

The Lingusamy directed action thriller has Suriya, Samantha and Prakash Raj in the lead. It has music by Yuvan Shankar Raja. The director and producer was in Bangalore last week scouting locations for the film.

At the moment Santosh has completed all work on his Ceylon and planning to release it by November. For the cameraman it is his next big commercial film after AR Murgadosss Thupakki

----------


## GangsteR

santosh sivan....visual treat aayirikkum... :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya to begin his next
Oct 07, 2013



After the success of Singam 2, Suriya has taken his time to pick the right script for his next project. The actor had signed up projects with Lingusamy and Gautham Menon and the directors had been working on the final touches of their scripts.
We have now come to the understanding that Lingusamy is
ready with his script and his film with Suriya is all set to go
on floors. The project is likely to begin on 15th November.
Ace cinematographer Santosh Sivan has come on board
and Yuvan Shankar Raja will take charge of composing
music.
Samantha will pair up opposite Suriya for this project. This
romantic-action will feature Suriya in a whole new look and
the actor is supposedly working on it now. The film is
untitled as yet and the team is hunting for an apt one.

----------


## GangsteR

SURIYA'S NEXT FROM NOVEMBER
07 Oct 2013- 09 59 AM



Okay, here is the official shooting date of the most
anticipated Suriya- Lingusamy project and it is from
November 15. Recently ace cinematographer Santhosh
Sivan has been roped in as the cinematographer earlier
Lingusamy has roped in Vijay Milton.
Interestingly this is Santhosh Sivans immediate project as
cinematographer after Vijays Thuppakki and the shooting
of the project might start in Hyderabad or Mumbai.
As the film will have lot of mass and style elements, Suriya
is all set to work on his look. The film has Samantha as the
female lead and Prakash Raj is also doing an important
role.
Produced by Lingusamys Thirupathi brothers the film has
music by Yuvan Shankar Raja.The project was supposed to
kick start is September but due to script writing, location
fixing and call sheet of actors now they have decided to
start from November 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Santosh Sivan signs Lingusamy for Suriya

Ace cinematographer Santosh Sivan has signed director
and producer Lingusamy for his next film with Suriya. This
Suriya starrer with Samantha will hit floors from November
15 th in Mumbai or Hyderabad.
Earlier, Lingusamy planned to go on floors in September
but was busy penning the script while the star cast too
busy with other commitments. Vijay Milton was roped in to
can this Suriya-Lingusamys action thriller but was been
replaced by Santosh Sivan now.
Yuvan Shankar Raja will be composing music for this
untitled Suriyas film to be produced by Lingusamy under
Thirupathi Brothers banner with Prakashraj in a key role.
Meanwhile, Santosh Sivan is planning Ceylon release in
November.

----------


## GangsteR

Finally Good news on Suriya-Lingusamy flick
IndiaGlitz [Monday, October 07, 2013]



Quite for some time the rumor surrounding Suriya's next
flick was in the rounds. The actor was supposed to do a
movie with his favorite director Gautam V Menon, but that
is yet to take off though the pooja was done. There was a
buzz that he will be joining hands with the RUN director
and finally there has been some official announcement.
The untitled movie will go on floors by Nov15 this year and
as announced, Samantha will be playing the leading lady
role. It will start with a first schedule in Mumbai or
Hyderabad and then rest to be announced over the period.
Stylish cameraman Santhosh Sivan is to don the camera
work with Yuvan composing the music. So good news for
Suriya fans!

----------


## GangsteR

Santosh Sivan teams up with Suriya!

Ace cinematographer Santosh Sivan has been
signed up for Suriya’s next. N Lingusamy will be
wielding the megaphone for this venture and he
is currently tweaking the script to suit Suriya’s
requirement.
This film is expected to go on floors in
November this year and Lingusamy is assembling
his crew. The latest to join this team is the ace
cameraman Santosh Sivan. He is currently busy
with his own film Ceylon and will be ready right
on time to join the Lingusamy-Suriya project, say
sources. Samantha has been signed up to play
Suriya’s lead pair in this film, which has not
been titled yet.

----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
Wow! Santosh Sivan has been roped in as
cinematographer for Lingusamy's directional venture
with Suriya & Samantha in the lead.

----------


## SadumoN

kidukidilan addition to the movie...  :Clap3:   :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya - @dirlingusamy Project Will Start At
Mumbai Or Either At Hyderabad , Action Will Be
Important Ingredient In The Film

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya Will Have A Different Look In The Film,
And He Is Working On Getting It Right . " I Can Assure #Suriya Fans And Audiance Will Not Be Disappointed In My Film - @dirlingusamy "

----------


## GangsteR

Santhosh Sivan Via Twitter..
My next venture as Director of Photography is for a Tamil film
Directed by Lingusamy with Suriya commencing soon!

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha leaves tollywood for vijay and suriya !
15 Oct 2013- 09 59 AM



Samantha has recently said that she will be leaving
Tollywood for a while now as she will be concentrating on
two big project in Tamil . Sources say that Samantha has
signed a project with Suriya under Lingusamy’s direction,
she has also been roped in for Vijay’s project with AR
Murugadoss.
After this two big projects Samantha has also expressed
her desire to act in small budget that offers good scope for
acting. She said that for small budget movies, she don’t
need any remuneration but a share after the success.

----------


## GangsteR

Santoshsivan Likely To Use Red Epic Dragon Camera
#Suriya @dirlingusamy Project

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Shooting started...

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Giveup: ....

----------


## GangsteR

> Shooting started...


start cheytilla...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Shooting started...


Test shooot....

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Suriya- @dirlingusamy project 2 kick off Nov 15.
The DOP @santoshsiva 2 shoot it in Red Dragon
Digital technology.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## singam



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

A scene involving #Suriya rendering some dialogues
was shot inside the indoor Prasad studio

----------


## GangsteR

Breaking : #Suriya @dirlingusamy Movie To Release
On May , 2014

----------


## GangsteR

Red Dragon for Suriya Lingusamy Project Tamil industry becomes the first to shoot a film with 'Red Dragon Digital' Camera in the world. The test shoot of Suriya-Lingusamy's untitled project happened at Prasad Studio that was thronged by the most fascinating engineers of 'Red Camera' and 'Angenieux Lens'.
Following this film, the camera will be used by chart- topping filmmaker of Hollywood, Ridley Scott and many others. The untitled movie starring Suriya and Samantha, directed by
N.Lingusamy and Cinematography by Santhosh Sivan, goes on
floors from November 15 and is scheduled for release
in May 2013.

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## singam

> *Red Dragon for Suriya Lingusamy Project Tamil industry becomes the first to shoot a film with 'Red Dragon Digital' Camera in the world.* The test shoot of Suriya-Lingusamy's untitled project happened at Prasad Studio that was thronged by the most fascinating engineers of 'Red Camera' and 'Angenieux Lens'.
> Following this film, the camera will be used by chart- topping filmmaker of Hollywood, Ridley Scott and many others. The untitled movie starring Suriya and Samantha, directed by
> N.Lingusamy and Cinematography by Santhosh Sivan, goes on
> floors from November 15 and is scheduled for release
> in May 2013.


Transformers 4 is already being shot with Red Dragon

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Suriya , @dirlingusamy @santoshsivan
@Samanthaprabhu2 is a deadly combination for the
next film in South... great & happy to know :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Use of 6K Dragon camera in the next #Suriya ,
@dirlingusamy & @santoshsivan film for the 1st time
in India, makes it the most high tech film

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Un -Official : #Suriya - @dirlingusamy Is Said To
Be 3D-Movie #Surya Might Be Seen In Two
Different Looks Rough And Smart

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

> 


machaneee machane machu....  :Yahoo:   :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya-Lingusamy project will be the first in the world



Ace cinematographer Santosh Sivan, the proud member of American society of cinematography, created history today. The cinematographer introduced the latest ‘Red Dragon Digital’ technology, not just to India, but to the world. Santosh will be
using this camera to shoot the upcoming Suriya-Lingusamy project,
making it the first film in the world to use the technology.
It must also be noted that it was Santosh Sivan who
introduced the Arri Digital Technology to Indian Cinema
through AR Murugadoss’ Thuppakki.
A test shoot for the Suriya-Lingusamy project with this new
Red Dragon Digital camera happened today at the Prasad
Studio, in the presence of the engineers of 'Red Camera'
and 'Angenieux Lens'. It is also said that following this
project, Ridley Scott and few other top Hollywood directors
will be using this new technology.
Talking during the momentous occasion, cinematographer
Santosh Sivan said, “I want the technological advancement
to first happen in Chennai and this is one such sign.
Although the visual medium remains the same, such
advancements in camera results in enhancing the pictorial
details".
Lingusamy was ecstatic about the fact that the
technological advancement is being introduced to the world
through his film. Introducing his project, the director
excitedly announced, "I have been waiting for a very long
time to make a film with Suriya. Post-Vettai, I spent some
quality time in nurturing this project and crafted this script.
In the recent times, there are lots of young filmmakers
rocking in the industry. I have to prepare myself to
compete with them. This film is yet to be titled and we
have an excellent team of technicians. I have been an
ardent fan of Santhosh Sivan from the time I watched his
'Thalapathy'. Yuvan Shankar Raja scores music, Rajeevan
is the art director and Anthony is editor. Brindha Saarathy
pens dialogues. Samantha plays the female lead role."
Suriya, who was spotted in chromatic costumes said that
he has always admired the works of Santosh and that he is
privileged to be a part of this new project. “It gets me
more excited that we are the first one to use 'Red Dragon'
Camera in the entire world and world famous filmmakers
like Ridley Scott are going to use it (in the future),"
beamed Suriya.
The film will go on floors on November 15 th and can be
expected to release in the May 2013. Lingusamy’s home
banner, Tirrupathi Brothers will fund the project.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Shivettan

kidu getup..... polichu....

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya-Linguswamy Project - A Trend Setter
IndiaGlitz 

After 'Vettai', director Linguswamy had taken a break until
recently, when he completed the story for the young, which
is to star Suriya in the lead. The project has not yet been
titled, and it is have Samantha as the heroine, while
Santhosh Sivan of as latest as 'Thupakki' fame cranking
the camera. The film is all geared up to set the trend of
unbelievable picture quality, being the pioneer in using the
famous Red Dragon camera.
The team holds the distinction of being the first to use the
camera in the whole world, with Hollywoodians lining up to
use it next. Sporting a bearded charming look, Suriya shot
a few scenes for Santhosh Sivan in the Red Dragon
camera, at Prasad Labs Studios today in Chennai,
inaugurating to the world, the usage of an unparalleled
technology in capturing precious moments.

----------


## GangsteR

The Two Faces of Suriya
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, October 17, 2013]



Actor Suriya is beaming in the thumping pride of the trend
setter movie of director Linguswamy's. Turning out to be
the first in the world to use Red Dragon high precision
camera for feature film, with cinematographer Santhosh
Sivan of 'Thupakki' fame having inaugurated the esteem,
using it for a shot in Chennai yesterday, the project is one
of its kind by all means.
Director Linguswamy has now revealed more information on
this Suriya-Samantha starrer, which divulges that Suriya is
to carry two different stunning looks in the movie. Right
now, the actor is seen in a raw, unshaven getup with a
bush of beard, while Linguswamy insists that Suriya tunes
the look finer to get the perfect beholding. However, the
team is tight lipped about the other look, as they are about
the title of this project. In all charm, the film is set to roll,
with the team going on floors in Mumbai, post Diwali, by
mid November this year.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya, Lingusamy & Santosh Sivan to create history

Suriya, director Lingusamy and cameraman Santosh Sivan is teaming for an action adventure film produced by Thirrupathy Brothers. For the first time in the world, cinematographer Santosh Sivan is going to use 'Red Dragon Digital' camera for the film.
According to a press release from Thirrupathy Brothers –
“The test shoot of Suriya-Lingusamy's untitled project
happened at Prasad Studio. It was attended by the most
fascinating engineers of 'Red Camera' and 'Angenieux
Lens'. Following this film, the camera will be used by
chart-topping filmmaker of Hollywood, Ridley Scott and
many others. This indeed is a great happening in 100 years
of Indian Cinema, where Tamil industry will step ahead to
the next level surpassing Hollywood.”
"I want the technological advancement to first happen in
Chennai and this is one such sign," says cinematographer
Santhosh Sivan as he cranked the test shoot featuring
Suriya. "Although the visual medium remains the same,
such advancements in camera results in enhancing the
pictorial details", says Santhosh Sivan, who is handling
cinematography for this untitled film following the grand
success of Vijay starrer 'Thuppaki'.
Director Lingusamy is excited about having a league of
fantastic technicians and is excited to shoot this film with
'Red Dragon'. Shedding light on the film, "I have been
waiting for a very long time to make a film with Suriya.
Post-Vettai, I spent quality time in nurturing this project
and crafted this script. In recent times, there are lots of
young filmmakers rocking in the industry. I have to prepare
myself to compete with them. This film is yet to be titled
and we have an excellent team of technicians. I have been
an ardent fan of Santhosh Sivan from the time I watched
his 'Thalapathy'. Yuvan Shankar Raja scores music,
Rajeevan is the art director and Anthony is editor. Brindha
Saarathy pens dialogues. Samantha plays the female lead
role."
Suriya said, "I am really privileged to be a part of this
project. I have been an admirer of Santhosh Sivan sir from
childhood and its great to know that we are the first one
to use 'Red Dragon' Camera in the entire world and world
famous filmmakers like Ridley Scott are going to use it."
The film goes on floors from November 15 and is
scheduled for release in May 2014.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

kalipp............................ :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya, Ligusamy film sets new trend
Time:4:15 pm Date: Oct 17, 2013
Suriya’s film in the direction of Lingusamy has set a new
trend by using the famous Red Dragon camera. Santhosh
Sivan’s cinematography is going to be one of the highlights
of the film.
The yet-to-be titled film will have an outstanding picture
quality and the unit members are proud to introduce the
stunning visuals through this project. The movie will roll its
camera from mid-November in Mumbai.
Lingusamy has taken a long break after Vettai and is now
returning back to kollywood with Suriya’s film. Samantha is
playing the leading lady in the movie. The director has
informed that Suriya will play two different looks in the
movie.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

hmmmmm...

http://www.cinemascoop.in/news/enter...amy-red-dragon

----------


## GangsteR

Cast and Crew:
Banner: Tiruapthi Brothers
Production: Subash Chandra Bose
Direction: Lingusamy
Lead actors: Suriya, Samantha
Music: Yuvan Shankar Raja
Cinematography: Santhosh Sivan
Editing: Anthony
Art: Rajeevan
PRO: Johnson

----------


## SadumoN

kalippu kalippeyyy...  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## shahin369

santosh shivan  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> santosh shivan


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya joins Lingusamy film shoot from November



Actor Suriya who has taken a brief break after Singam
2 is all set to join the sets of Lingusamy film from
November 12.
For the first time, Suriya and current heartthrob
Samantha are pairing up for a film. Santhosh Sivan's
cinematography is going to be an additional asset of
this stylish entertainer as the ace cinematographer is
introducing Red Dragon technology for the film.
Lingusamy has taken a long break after Vettai and is
now returning back to kollywood with Suriya's film.
The director has informed that Suriya will play two
different looks in the movie.
Actor Suriya expressed his happiness on being a part
of a project that has the likes of Santhosh Sivan. The
actor was supposed to begin work for two projects -
Lingu's and Gautham Menon's films. However, he
opted out of Gautham's "Dhruva Natchathiram" citing
that he did not get the complete script of the film from
the director, despite waiting for over a year.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya set to join Lingusamy film from Nov
Time:5:17 pm Date: Oct 26, 2013



Actor Suriya who has taken a brief break after Singam 2 is
all set to join the sets of Lingusamy film from November
12.
For the first time, Suriya and current heartthrob Samantha
are pairing up for a film. Santhosh Sivan’s cinematography
is going to be an additional asset of this stylish entertainer
as the ace cinematographer is introducing Red Dragon
technology for the film.
Lingusamy has taken a long break after Vettai and is now
returning back to kollywood with Suriya’s film. The director
has informed that Suriya will play two different looks in the
movie.

----------


## GangsteR

Where is Suriya?
Oct 25, 2013



Actor Suriya flew out of India recently. When enquired, close
sources inform us that the actor left for Singapore. The Singam 2 actor will be inaugurating a grand jewellery showroom, for which he is the brand ambassador.
The actor took a break after his Singam 2 and is now all set to begin his next film. The Lingusamy project is all set to go on
floors on November 15 th . Santosh Sivan, who’ll be
cranking the camera has brought in the recently launched
Red Dragon technology for the film. This project is claimed
to be the first film in the world to use the technology.
Samantha will be pairing up opposite Suriya for the first
time. Anthony will be in charge of the editing department
and Brindha Saarathy is working on the dialogues. In a
recent statement, Lingusamy, who is also producing the
film, said that he is planning to release the film in May
2014.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya on a break
TNN | Oct 26, 2013, 11.18AM IST



After the success of Singam 2, Suriya has taken a break.
We hear that the actor is now all set to begin work on
his upcoming film with director Lingusamy. The shoot
for the film is expected to begin on November 12 and
cinematographer Santhosh Sivan has announced that he
will be using Red Dragon technology for the film.
Samantha will play Suriya's love interest in the film.
In the meantime, Suriya has flown abroad to
inaugurate a jewellery showroom in Singapore that he
endorses.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya - Lingusamy Movie Shooting Spot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ-Q1VwIaGE

----------


## GangsteR

Ridley Scott isn't going the Suriya - Lingusamy way



The upcoming Suriya - Lingusamy film was launched with much fanfare two weeks back and the fact that the new Red Dragon camera, being used for this film for the first time by renowned cinematographer Santosh Sivan was a real highlight. The media
was also abuzz with the news that Ridley Scott was going to use the same camera for his next film. We received a detailed clarification letter from the Thales
Angénieux group regarding this and here it follows
"Dear Madam/Sir,
I contact you regarding the story you have written about
the film shoot which had been done on Wednesday,
October 16th at Prasad Studio, Chennai, with Santosh
Sivan, Suriya and Lingusamy.
On Wednesday, Santosh Sivan became the first
cinematographer to shoot with the new Optimo 25-250mm
DP zoom lens which was introduced 1 month back. This
new lens is based on the mythic ratio of the HR lens (10x
ratio), well known by a whole generation of Indian DoPs.
For your information, you will find more details at the
following URL: http://www.angenieux.com/zoom-lenses/
cinema-portfolio/optimo-dp-25-250.htm . He was also
using the new RED Dragon camera as mentioned.
Thales Angénieux imagines, creates and manufactures
high-end zoom lenses used to shoot motion pictures and
TV programs since 1935. Rewarded several times in
Hollywood, Angénieux zoom lenses are today preferred
everywhere in the world by the most demanding image
professionals. To know more about Angénieux, find by
clicking on the following link, the full history of our 78
years old company: http://www.fdtimes.com/pdfs/articles/
angenieux/FDTimes-Angenieux-Special-IBC-Sept2013.pdf
Because of a misunderstanding, we have read on your
website ( http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies-cinema-
news-13/suriya-lingusamy-project-will-be-the-first-film-in-
the-world-to-use-the-red-dragon-digital-technology.html )
that the camera is going to be used during the next film
shoot of Ridley Scott. Please be careful, Ridley Scott is
going to use our new zoom lens (Optimo 25-250mm DP)
only but we do not have any information about the
camera."
Tw

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## VIJAYASURYA

ennaa shoot thudangunne.....?

----------


## GangsteR

• Dir Lingusamy & @santoshsivan Visited
Whistlingwoods School Of Filming At #Mumbai For
#Suriya Upcoming Movie Location Regarding! :)

----------


## GangsteR

> ennaa shoot thudangunne.....?


this month......

----------


## GangsteR

Vijay n Vishal baddies for Suriya



Bollywood stars Vidjut Jamwal and Manoj Bajpai, who’ve
earlier locked horns with Vijay in Thuppakki and Vishal in
Samar are been roped in by Lingusamy for his upcoming
directorial starring Suriya and Samantha in the lead roles.
As way2movies reported viewers earlier, Lingusamy-Suriya-
Samantha’s untitled film is gearing up to hit the floors this
month with Sathyan and Brahmanandam as part of cast.
Santosh Sivan will crank the camera for this Suriya starrer
to be produced by Thirupathi Brothers banner while Yuvan
Shankar Raja will take care of music.

----------


## GangsteR

Vidyut Jamal... :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Vidyut Holds Suriya-Lingusamy's Suspense
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, November 07, 2013]

[IMG]http://img.indiaglitz.com/tamil/news...dyut_711_m.jpg[/IMG]

Director Lingusamy is kicked about going on the floors this
20th for Suriya's project. Santhosh Sivan already shot a
scene for this film using the revolutionary Red Dragon
camera, creating headlines world over. Now there is more
news on the project, as the team reveals that Manoj Bajpai
will be playing the antagonist in dark shades.
Further, Vidyut Jamwal of 'Thupakki' fame is also a part of
this project, but his role is kept under wraps to enhance
the suspense factor of this Suriya-Samantha starrer. Actor
Sathyan and Tollywood fame Brahmanandam are also in
the movie. First schedule of the film will last 25 days in
Andheri, starting 20th, following which, they will proceed
to Goa for further shoots. Suriya sports a mysterious raw,
rugged, bearded look for the film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

LINGUSAMY ROPES IN THUPPAKKI AND SAMAR VILLAIN FOR SURIYA



Suriya and Lingusamy project is all set to kick start from
November third week in Mumbai. Now the latest is that
Lingusamy has roped in Vidyut Jamwal of Thuppakki fame
and Manoj Bajpai of Samar fame in prominent roles.
The film will have Samantha as the female lead and
comedy actors like Sathyan,Telugu ace comedian
Brahmanandam to its star cast. Produced by Thirupathi
brothers the film has cinematography by Santhosh Sivan
and music by Yuvan Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya - @dirlingusamy film photo-shoot is expected
to happen this week and film will be start rolling
from Nov 20th as scheduled in Mumbai!

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya, Lingusamy film to begin in Mumbai



Suriya, Lingusamy’s film will hit the floors from November
15 and the first schedule shoot will commence in Mumbai
which will take place for 25 days. The team will head to
Goa for second schedule shoot.
Vidjut Jamwal and Manoj Bajpai are playing the negative
leads in the film while Santhanam, Bramhanandam are
roped in for comedy roles. Suriya is pairing up with
beautiful Samantha in the film.
The untitled film is being produced by Thirupathi Brothers
banner and Yuvan Shankar Raja is scoring the tunes.
Santosh Sivan’s cinematography will be one of the assets
of the movie.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya kickstarts Lingusamy’s film

Suriya has started work on his Lingusamy film. He has been growing a beard and has been making public appearances with that look. The photo-shoot for the first look will be taking place in Chennai this week.
The untitled Lingusamy produced and directed film has
Suriya and Samantha in the lead with Manoj Bajpai and
Vidyut Jamal in the supporting cast. It has music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja and cinematography by Santosh Sivan.
The first schedule of the film starts from November 20 in
Mumbai where the story is set, followed by a schedule in
Hyderabad. It is said to be an edge of the seat action
packed thriller.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
@itz_naga @dirlingusamy Yes photo shoot of
@dirlingusamy untitled film taking place on 11 Nov.
1st schedule starts in Mumbai from 20 Nov.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya’s new film to roll from next week



Surya is one of the few Kollywood stars who has a
good market in Tollywood too and was last seen in
Singham 2 which got a good response at the box
office.
Surya was waiting to kick start his new project with
Goutham Menon, but that movie was scrapped for
various reasons. He is now teaming up with director
Lingu Swamy for their next film. The movie is all set
to go on floors from 15th of November and the first
schedule will take place in Mumbai for 25 days. The
unit will then move to Goa for their next schedule.
Manoj Bajpai is the main villain of the movie and
Bramhanandam will be seen in a comedy role.
Samantha is the heroine of this movie and Yuvan
Shankar Raja is composing the music of the album.
This movie is expected to release in summer next
year.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya gets ready for Lingusamy

Suriya is getting ready to move on to the sets of
Lingusamy’s film. The photo-shoot of this movie
is all set to happen on November 13th and star
is excited over it. Lingusamy will commence the
first schedule of this yet-to-be-titled venture on
November 20th in Mumbai. Following it, the
second schedule will take place in Hyderabad.
Sources in the tinsel town say that Suriya has
been seen sporting a beard lately on the
instructions of Lingusamy. This will be his new
get-up in the movie, most probably, we
hear. Samantha has been roped in to play
Suriya’s lead pair in this film, it may be recalled
here.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#SunTV , is reported 2 have purchased TV rights of
2014 biggies- Vijay's #Jilla , Ajith's #Veeram and
Suriya's @dirlingusamy film. Best buys

----------


## GangsteR

Sun TV lays its hands on 2014 biggies

Reports from Kollywood suggest that Sun Network,
which is one of the leading private satellite channels in
the industry today, has procured the satellite rights of
Vijay’s Jilla, Ajith’s Veeram and the Suriya starrer that
Lingusamy is directing.
All these three films are the biggest and most
expected releases in the year 2014 and it is interesting
to note that Sun Network has bagged the satellite
rights of all these three films for a fancy price.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya - @dirlingusamy 's film Photo Shoot is done
and it will be start rolling from Nov 20th in Mumbai.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Suriya and @dirlingusamy untitled film photo shoot
over. Suriya look highlighted by ace photographer
@venketramg .

----------


## GangsteR

Photo shoot of Suriya’s next wrapped up
«TNN | Nov 15, 2013, 03.49PM IST



We know that Suriya sports a gruffy beard for his next
with Lingusamy. The latest we hear is that the actor
has completed the photo shoot of the film, courtesy
noted photographer G Venkatram.
The film is expected to be racy and stylish, typical
Lingusamy style. The shoot for the film that has Suriya
and Samantha in the lead is expected to begin on
November 20. The ensemble cast includes Manoj
Bajpai, Vidyut Jamwal and Rajpal Yadav. Music for the
film is by Yuvan Shankar Raja and cinematography is
by Santosh Sivan.This will be the first time Suriya and
Samantha are coming together for a film.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya & Lingusami complete photo shoot!

Suriya has completed the photo-shoot of his new untitled film with director Lingusamy.
Noted still photographer Venkatram did the first look photo shoot. Suriya has a different bearded look in the film.
Suriya has Samantha as the heroine with music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja and camera by Santosh Sivan. It also has
Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut Jamal and Rajpal Yadav in the
supporting cast.
Lingusamy wants to make a stylish, racy thriller with lots
of twists and turns. Suriya is said to be very happy with
Lingu’s final script which was modified a few times. The
shoot of the untitled film is starting in Mumbai from
November 20.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s photoshoot for Lingusamy’s next



Suriya has recently completed photoshoot for his
Lingusamy’s upcoming film, which is tentatively titled as
Rowdy. Snapped by renowned still photographer
Venkatram, Suriya looks bearded with rough look.
Lingusamy, who has turned 46 Nov 14] was
busy with post-production works of Suriya’s film and
didn’t even celebrate his Birthday, says sources close to
him. Suriya-Lingusamy’s film is touted to be a Stylish, racy
thriller.
As way2movies reported viewers earlier, Samantha will be
pairing opposite Suriya in this yet-to-be-titled Lingusamy’s
directorial that will have music by Yuvan Shankar Raja and
cinematography by Santosh Sivan.
Being produced by Thirupathi Brothers banner, Lingusamy
is planning to kick start Suriya’s Rowdy from November 20
in Mumbai and the first schedule will take place for 25
days.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## xeon

Aa old style poster kidukkittundayirunnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Aa old style poster kidukkittundayirunnu


look similar to Aaru....

----------


## GangsteR

shoot will start in two days...

----------


## B I L A L

> 


kidu...............

----------


## GangsteR

#Surya - @dirlingusamy untitled flick gonna start
from tomorrow morning! In mumbai local area

----------


## GangsteR

Game starts today  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s untitled film starts in Mumbai



Suriya’s untitled Lingusamy directed film has started rolling from
today in Mumbai. The film has Suriya and Samantha in the lead,
with Bollywood stars Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut
Jamwal and Rajpal Yadav in the supporting cast.
The film produced by Thirrupathy Brothers has music by
Yuvan Shankar Raja and camera by Santosh Sivan.
Santosh is using Red Dragon Digital camera for the film,
which will be shot for the next 20 days in Mumbai.
Suriya has given bulk dates to Lingusamy and the film will
be completed in probably three schedules, with 80% of
the shoot to take place in Mumbai and remaining in
Hyderabad.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya, Lingusamy film shoots started in Mumbai
Time:2:29 pm Date: Nov 20, 2013



Suriya's upcoming film to be directed and produced by
Lingusamy and his Tirupathi Brothers banner has kick
started shooting in Mumbai today [Nov 20]. First schedule
of this untitled Suriya's film will go till next 20 days in
Mumbai.
Makers are planning to complete shooting of this
Lingusamy's film in three schedules, 80% in Mumbai and
remaining in Hyderabad. Samantha is set to pair opposite
Suriya in this yet-to-be-titled venture that also casts Vidyut
Jamwal, Manoj Bajpai and Rajpal Yadav in key roles.
Yuvan Shankar Raja will score music for this Suriya starrer
that will have cinematography by Santosh Sivan, who is
gearing up to capture the movie using Red Dragon Digital
Camera.

----------


## GangsteR

SURIYA KICK STARTS HIS NEXT !
20 Nov 2013- 05 03 PM



Suriya and Lingusamy officially kick started the untitled
project today at Mumbai. The film will have Samantha as
the female lead and also has some strong cast including
Manoj Bajpai,Vidyut Jamwal and many.
The film has music by Yuvan Shankar Raja and
cinematography by Santhosh Sivan. The film will be shot in
Red Dragon Camera and most of the film's shooting will be
happening in Mumbai. Lingusamy is planning to release the
film for summer 2014.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya 30th Movie Shoot Now Happening at Mumbai Port..
Canning Scenes b/w Suriya and Vidyuth !!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Suriya's untitled film directed by @dirlingusamy
starts rolling from 2day in Mumbai docks.Suriya,
Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut Jamwal taking part.

----------


## SadumoN

Shooting start aayi alle?  :Thumbup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Shooting start aayi alle?


ya ya ......

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya to do a Baasha?
Nov 21, 2013



The Suriya-Lingusamy film went on floors yesterday in Mumbai. We hear that the major portion of the story is set in that city and that it would be a Superstar Rajinikanth’s Baasha-like film. Suriya will also have two different makeovers in the movie, we are told. Lingusamy is also planning to wrap things up before March, it
seems.
Samantha plays the female lead in the movie and the ace
cinematographer, Santosh Sivan is also on board. The
character roles will be played by Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut
Jamwal and Rajpal Yadav. Yuvan Shankar Raja will score
for the film and Thirrupathi Brothers is funding it.

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy starts calling shots for Surya
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, November 21, 2013]


After delivering a super hit in Singam 2, Surya the most
sought after star in the k-town is ready for his next. This
time he is going to join hands with Director Lingusamy
whose last film Vettai released in early 2012 and did
average business.
The untitled project kick started today in Mumbai.
Samantha whose last Tamil film was Gautham Menon
directed Neethane En Ponvasntham that failed to give her a
boost in career, has grabbed the opportunity to star
opposite Surya this time. The film also has famous
Bollywood actor Manoj Bajpai playing a pivot role and
Vidyut Jamwal of Thuppakki fame is expected to play the
lead baddie.
Ligusamy's lucky mascot Yuvan Shankar Raja will score the
music for the film and its his third film with Surya after
'Poovellam Kettupar' and 'Vel' while it is his fouth with
Lingusamy after 'Sandakozhi', 'Paiyya' and 'Vettai'.
Ace cinematographer Santhosh Sivan will be another proud
addition to the technical crew of the film and it is reported
that the film will be shot with Red Dragon Camera and
most part of the film's shoot will happen in Mumbai.
The makers are planning to release the film as a Summer
2014 treat.

----------


## GangsteR

Mumbai for Surya after Vijay and Ajith
IndiaGlitzd [Friday, November 22, 2013]



The stories of Vijay's Thuppakki and Thalaiva as well as
Ajith's Arrambam were based in Mumbai. Now its Surya's
turn to shoot in Mumbai.
It is reported that 75% of the story Surya's upcoming
untitled film directed by Lingusamy will be based in
Mumbai and the rest in Tamilnadu. The film is expected to
be a riveting action entertainer on the lines of Superstar
Rajnikanth's Basha which whose story revolved around a
Mumbai based don living a peaceful life in Chennai after
loosing his father to the wrath of the baddies

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya and Lingusamy plan it as a summer treat?

Director Lingusamy started shooting his Suriya
starrer very recently. The film’s shooting is
progressing rapidly and if sources are to be
believed, the shooting will be wrapped up by
March 2014. Lingusamy wants to present this
film as a summer treat and hence is looking
forward to complete the shooting well in advance
for the post production work to proceed
smoothly.
Samantha plays the female lead in this movie.
We also hear that Suriya will appear in two get-
ups for this flick and Lingusamy is planning it
out as an action entertainer on the lines of
Baasha!  Vidyut Jamval and Manoj Bajpai will
play the baddies in the film.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_8-eS9wBl0&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

POOJA STILL

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Tadi koodiyittundallo.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## firecrown

http://www.sify.com/movies/Suriya-s-...xn8fchfih.html

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Surya and Lingusamy New Movie Pooja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_8-eS9wBl0&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s thick beard for Lingusamy

The much-anticipated Suriya starrer went on floors in
Mumbai with the official pooja recently. It was quite a
sight to see Suriya sport a thick beard at the film’s
official pooja and that will be his get-up in the movie,
we expect.
Suriya and Lingusamy will complete the first schedule
in Mumbai and move over to other locations, say
sources close to the film unit. Samantha plays the
female lead in this flick which has not been titled till
now.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya eyes Mumbai

Following the footsteps of Vijay and Ajith, now Surya has
also landed in Mumbai for shooting for his up-coming flick,
directed by Lingusamy. Director Lingusamy who made the
hit action-comedy entertainer Vettai, is back to direction
again. Samantha will play Suriya's love interest. Also Vidyut
Jammwal of Thuppaki fame will play the negative role.
Yuvanshankar Raja will compose music and the shooting of
this flick has begun.

----------


## GangsteR

Dual roles for Suriya?


Suriya is all geared up to star in a completely new avatar.
Unit sources state that the actor will be seen playing the
role of a gangster as well as a cop in his upcoming film,
being directed by Linguswamy. Sources say that the unit is
currently shooting in Mumbai. Samantha is playing the
female lead in the film. Ace cinematographer Santosh
Sivan is handling the camera for this film. Apparently
Santosh is using the ultra high definition Red Dragon
camera system which has never been used in India before.
Rumour has it that Suriya will be seen in two different roles
in the film. The actor has appeared in dual roles in many of
his previous films like Vaaranam Aayiram , Maattraan, 7Aum
Arivu , Perazhagan, etc..
It seems like Suriya has developed a liking for dual roles

----------


## GangsteR

Why do vijay, ajith and surya prefer mumbai?
24 Nov 2013- 12 41 PM



If we look at the last big films, there is one common
thread. Be it Thuppakki, Thalaivaa, Arrambam and now
Surya-Lingusamy project, they are all being filmed in
Mumbai. Films starring big stars are now being shot in
Mumbai and the stars too prefer Mumbai. So what is it that
makes Mumbai their favorite destination?
It is said that the formalities to get permission to shoot in
Chennai is cumbersome and takes along time. As big stars
like Vijay, Ajith and Suriya are hard pressed for time, their
dates cannot be wasted while waiting for the approvals.
Hence the makers of such films prefer Mumbai and
Hyderabad comes second in their preference list.
It has to be recalled that recently when the FEFSI office
bearers met Chief Minister J Jayalalithaaa, they had
presented this point in their memorandum and has
requested her to intervene so that more shootings can
happen in Chennai.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha will join # Suriya in a few days
Finally, the shooting of Suriya's next movie directed by
Lingusamy has kick-started in Mumbai,
following the traditional pooja. Cinematographer Santosh
Sivan and Stunt Silva were also part of this small function
held on Friday.
Heroine Samantha was missing, but it is said that she will
join the team next week. Then after completed the portions
in Mumbai, they are planning to shift to Goa, and shoot
almost 15 days there. Meanwhile, music director Yuvan
Shankar Raja is working on the songs for this untitled film.
Yuvan is composing songs for Suriya after almost 6 years.
Lingusamy, the producer and director of the movie, expects
to release the movie in May 2014. Now all the Suriya fans are
eagerly waiting for the first stills and the official title of their
idol's next flick.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

> 


anyyaayam annaaaa..... :Yahbuhuha:   :cheers:

----------


## ballu

Aarru look ...!!

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya back with Straightened hair
Time:12:57 am Date: Nov 26, 2013
It is known that Suriya's Lingusamy's directorial with
Samantha has recently hit floors in Mumbai. Suriya has
sported a new hair style with straightened hair for his role
in this movie.
People who appeared for the muhurtham shot of the film
was in awe of his new fringe. Sources close to Suriya says,
Suriya will be portraying two different looks in upcoming
untitled Lingusamy's film and one of them might be this
new hairdo.
Remember, earlier Suriya was seen with straight hair in AR
Murugadoss directed Ghajini and KV Anand's Maattrraan.
Suriya's yet-to-be-titled Samantha starrer is taking fast
shape in the hands of director Lingusamy with Yuvan
Shankar Raja's music and Santosh Sivan's camera.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya - Lingusamy film to start rolling from
December 7th in Mumbai. @Samanthaprabhu2 is
the heroine, no change in it, confirms director..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
Samantha plays the female lead opp. Suriya &
Shooting starts from Dec 7th in Mumbai confirms
@dirlingusamy .

----------


## GangsteR

It’s Suriya and Samantha, reaffirms Lingusamy

Director N Lingusamy has reaffirmed that Suriya and
Samantha will be playing the lead pair in his upcoming
movie, which has not been titled yet. There have been
reports that Samantha is likely to be replaced in this
movie due to her ill health but Lingusamy has made it
very clear that she would be paired up with him.
The director added that the shooting of this film will
commence in Mumbai from December 7th onwards.
Meanwhile, Samantha has confirmed that she will be
joining the sets of this film from December 23 rd and
will there till January 4 th

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha roped in for Suriya in Lingysamy's next
IndiaGlitz [Monday, December 02, 2013]


There has been a lot of buzz about Lingysamy's untitled
film starring Suriya in the lead. If you were all wondering
which gorgeous leading lady from the south will be sharing
screen space with Suriya, we finally have an answer to your
question! The stunning and charismatic actress Samantha
has been signed up to play Suriya's leading lady.
We hear Samantha was sick and hence she couldn't join
the shoot but now the actress is fit and fine and all geared
up to start shooting. Samantha will join rest of the cast and
crew on December 7th at Mumbai.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

samantha maariyile ee padathinnu? oru tamil paperel kandathanu :Dntknw:

----------


## singam

> samantha maariyile ee padathinnu? oru tamil paperel kandathanu


    Samantha hits back at her detractors!   Samantha has shot back at her detractors who are spreading false rumours that she is terrible ill and is once again down with a bout of skin related issues.  The reports came in when Lingusamy and his team, who were shooting with Suriya and Samantha in Mumbai, came back to Chennai before the one-month schedule got disrupted due to Sams bad health.  Lingusamy said : I think Samanthas skin is allergic to sun and her skin became red.  She requested us for a couple of days rest and we came back. We want her to be perfectly fine before the shoot resumes by Dec 7th.  Meanwhile, a peeved Samantha clarified: The rumours about me being seriously ill are not true. I have been shooting for five films at a time now. So, I got a little tired due to heat exertion and requested Lingu sir for a break. I rested for just two days, and I am perfectly fine now. Im only human, cant I fall sick for two days?  She also tweeted: I don't tweet my detailed shoot schedule. I'm just doing it because some gossip rags are reporting that I am seriously ill

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya and Lingusamy plan it as a trilingual

Suriya and Lingusamy commenced their project last
month and it is progressing fast and steady. The latest
we have on this project is that the makers are
planning it out as a trilingual. Since Suriya has a huge
fan following not only in Kollywood but in Tollywood
and Bollywood as well, this film will be released in all
the three languages – Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.
Interestingly, Suriya will be dubbing with his own
voice for the Hindi version, say sources close to the
film unit. Samantha plays Suriya’s leading lady in this
movie.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha to work on Christmas, New Year

This will be a busy month for southern actress Samantha.
She will be juggling between three films and will have to
forgo the Christmas and New Year celebrations.
"(I'm) headed for a super busy December. (There will be)
no Christmas no New Year (but) just work. Shooting for
NTR's film and VV Vinayak's film till Dec 20 (and) then
from Dec 23 till Jan 4 for the Lingusamy-Suriya film,"
posted Samantha on her Twitter page.
Samantha is busy shooting for NTR’s Joru and filmmaker
V.V Vinayak, Bellamkonda Suresh’s son debut. Post this
Samantha will join Lingusamy's untitled Suriya starrer from
December 23 and the actress is being reported to have
asked her beloved mother to come down to Mumbai to
celebrate the X'mas eve.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha back at work



Actress Samantha, who was down with bad health
conditions is now back on the sets. The actress has
resumed shoot for film with Junior NTR.
It was only a few days ago, there was a buzz in the
industry that the actress had developed skin problems
during the shoot of Suriya-Lingusamy project and that
she had a few days off from work. The actress denied
the allegations that she was seriously ill. Now we hear
that she will start working on the Suriya-Lingusamy
project once she completes her shot for the Telugu
film.

----------


## GangsteR

Talip Tahil in Surya-Lingusamy Project
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, December 07, 2013]



The upcoming project of Surya helmed by director
Lingusamy is fast progressing in Mumbai. The film has
music by Yuvan Shankar Raja and Santhosh Sivan will
crank the lens. The film sees Samantha pairing up with
Surya for the first time and Thuppakki and Billa 2 Villain
Vidyut Jamwal is also acting in the film.
Now the film crew has confirmed the addition of a
Bollywood actor to its star cast. It will be Talip Tahil who
acted in Shahrukh Khan's super hit film Ra one playing a
vital role in this yet to be titled project.
Though this will mark the Tamil debut of the veteran actor,
Lingusamy will not be the first South Indian Director to call
shots for him. Tahil has acted in Aakri Rastha that was
directed by K.Bhagyaraj which had Amitam Bachchan
playing the lead role. It is worth remembering that Aakri
Rastha is the remake of Kamalhassan's Tamil film Oru
Kaidhiyin Diary directed by veteran director Bharathiraja.
Actor Surya the modest self he is has already inspired his
senior in Bollywood. "South Indian film fraternity is always
known for their love and hospitality and Suriya possess all
the qualities of his predecessors" says Tahil.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

. @VidyutJammwal joined the sets of #Suriya -
@dirlingusamy film! Shoot happening now in
Mumbai. @santoshsivan

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR

Ra one actor in suriya-lingusamy film



Dalip Tahil the veteran actor who has recently acted in
Shahrukh's Ra one and as Jawaharlal Nehru in Bhaagh
Milka Bhaag is all set to act in the untitled Suriya -
Lingusamy film.
This is not the first time that Talip Tahil is acting in a South
Indian director film the actor has already acted in
Bhagyaraj's Aakri Raasta starring Amitab Bachchan which
is a remake of Kamal Haasan's Oru Kaithyin Diary .
Dalip Tahil says "South Indian film fraternity is always
known for their love and hospitality and Suriya possess all
the qualities of his predecessors"
The untitiled Suriya-Lingusamy project has
Samantha,Vidyut Jamwal and many to its star cast. Direted
by Lingusamy the film has music by Yuvan Shankar Raja
and cinematography by Santhosh Sivan.

----------


## SadumoN

on location....

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Suriya Working Non - Stop About 15 Hours Per
Day From Morning 8am - 11pm For @dirlingusamy
Film Which Commencing In Massive Speed At
Mumbai

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vidyut Jammwal @ VidyutJammwal 
Always great to be back on set! #nowshooting for
my next with Suriya for the world class director par
excellence Lingaswamy.

----------


## GangsteR

• #Unofficially Came To Know @Raja_Yuvan
Recording First Track For #Suriya @dirlingusamy
Film Which Is Said To Be Killer Track VIA

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

Vidyut jamwal birthday celebration

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR

Ajith and Vijay’s villain celebrates with Suriya!
Dec 11, 2013

Vidyut Jamwal got noticed when he played the antagonist role in Billa 2 and Thuppakki. Despite donning the villain role, Vidyut has managed to earn a huge fan base especially from the fairer sex, thanks to his chiseled torso. This handsome actor celebrated his birthday yesterday, the 10 th December, 2013, in Mumbai at
the sets of Lingusamy’s film with Suriya.
Suriya and Lingusamy are currently shooting in Mumbai for
their untitled venture and Vidyut is also part of the cast. It
has been said that Vidyut is playing an important role in
the film. The actor was mighty thrilled to spend his special
day in the august presence of Suriya, Lingusamy and
cinematographer Santosh Sivan. Vidyut stated, “This
birthday of mine will remain very special to me”.

----------


## GangsteR

Celebrations on Suriya – Lingusamy’s film sets

It was celebration time on the sets of the Suriya starrer that
Lingusamy is directing! Yes, the film’s villain Vidyut Jamval
celebrated his birthday on the sets of this movie yesterday, Decembe 10 th , 2013 and the entire team thrilled the actor with a cake.
The cake cutting ceremony was a gala affair with Vidyut
being flanked by hero Suriya and director Lingusamy. The
actor was thoroughly happy over the gesture of the team
and thanked them for the wishes.
It may be mentioned here that Samantha plays the female
lead in this film which has not been titled yet.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Winding Up Todays Shoot With Special Celebration
With Director Lingaswamy,Santosh Sivan, Suriya &
Entire Team It's Been A Fun B'day - Vidyut

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

No to Suriya, yes to Salman Khan!
Dec 13, 2013



Sana Khan, who sizzled with Silambarasan in Silambattam and
also made an appearance in Payanam, was recently approached
for a special number in the big ticket Suriya - Lingusamy film but she had to say no to this plum offer.
Sana is a part of the upcoming Salman Khan starrer Jai Ho, which is set for release in January end. This is her big Bollywood
break and she intends to spend a lot of time with the team
marketing and promoting the film and hence couldn't allot
time to shoot for this song. But, in future she aspires to
make her presence felt in more Tamil films.

----------


## GangsteR

Simbu’s heroine rejects Suriya’s offer

Sana Khan, who played Simbu’s lead pair in Silambattam, is
reported to have been offered an opportunity to do an item number of the upcoming Suriya – Lingusamy project but the actress rejected it.
According to sources, Sana Khan is busy playing a crucial
role in the Salman Khan starrer Jai Ho that she has not
time for Suriya’s film.
Though Sana Khan wants to do this movie very badly, she
was not able to manage her dates, say sources. Well,
there’s a next time always!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

:cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy’s 80 lakhs for Suriya and Samantha!

Director Lingusamy is busy shooting a song sequence
with Suriya and Samantha in Mumbai and Raju
Sundaram is choreographing it. The info we have on
this song sequence is that a huge set, costing about
80 lakhs, have been erected at the Borivali area in
Mumbai and the team is shooting the song there.
Lingusamy has not titled this movie yet and is
expected to come out with an announcement
regarding this at the right moment. In the mean time,
he will be shooting this movie at a fast pace.

----------


## GangsteR

80 LAKHS FOR SURIYA AND SAMANTHA
19 Dec 2013 - 02 35 PM



Suriya and Samantha are currently busy with the shooting of a
peppy song composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja for the
untitled film directed by Lingusamy. It is said that the team is
currently shooting in a 80 lakhs worth set at Borivali ,
Mumbai and the their next schedule will be likely in Goa.
Raju Sundaram who is a regular choreographer in
Lingusamy's films will be choreographing this number and
it is that the entire team is happy about Suriya-Samantha's
onscreen chemistry.
Produced by Lingusamy's Thirupathi brothers the film has
cinematography by ace cinematographer Santhosh Sivan.

----------


## GangsteR

80 lakhs for a week with Suriya
Dec 19, 2013



We had reported earlier that Suriya had started working on his upcoming project with Lingusamy in Mumbai.
The latest news we hear is that the team will move on to Goa after a few more weeks of shoot in Mumbai. Lingusamy and team are currently shooting for a song and it is said that
a huge set has been erected for the
same, which costed them a whopping 80 lakhs. The set
has been set up in Borivali, Mumbai. The shoot of this
song will happen for five more days approximately in the
presence of Raju Sundaram who would be choreographing
the song, composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja and sung by
Ranjith.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha to join Suriya in Mumbai
TNN | Dec 23, 2013, 10.58AM IST



Pretty damsel Samantha is expectd to leave to Mumbai
tonight to shoot for Suriya-Lingusamy flick. While the
crew is already in Mumbai shooting, the pretty heroine
will join the team for shoot tomorrow. Actor Suriya has
been shooting for the intro song of the film for the last
3 days and Raju Sundaram is choreographing the
sequence.
A huge set, worth 80 lakhs, has been erected in
Borivali in Mumbai and the shoot of the song will
contiune for a couple of days more with Samantha.
The Mumbai schedule will go on for a few more weeks,
after which the team will head to Goa for another 10
days.
Samantha has moved into the top league with this film
with Suriya, after her stunning performace in
'Neethaane En Ponvasantham' in 2012.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya from tonight for Samantha

Suriya and Lingusamy’s project has kick-started and is going at a good rate. Joining the team tonight will be Samantha, who is playing the female lead opposite Suriya for the first time.
The actress tweeted, “Last day of the schedule for the NTR-Vasu film. And then mumbai tonight for the suriya- lingusamy film.”
Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj Bajpai and Rajpal Yadav will appear
in other important characters. Suriya is likely to appear in
two different looks in the movie, we hear.
Santosh Sivan will helm the camera and Yuvan Shankar
Raja will compose for the movie. The greater part of the
film will apparently be shot in Mumbai and the team also
has plans to shoot in Goa.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2

Last day of sched for the ntr-vasu film.. And then
mumbai tonight. For the suriya-lingusamy film.

----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan - Surya - Linguamy Project Update: Madhan
Karky has penned a peppy song for the film.

----------


## GangsteR

Racy steps for Suriya and Samantha
It is known that Suriya’s ongoing film with Director/ Producer
Lingusamy is briskly progressing in Mumbai. Now we hear
that an interesting song shoot is happening for the past two
days in a huge set worth 80 Lakhs under the choreography
by Raju Sundaram. Seems both Suriya and Samantha
performed the racy steps at ease say sources. The song shoot
is likely to go on for few more days and the team will move
to Goa once they done with their Mumbai schedule.
This untitled flick have Music by Yuvan Shankar Raja,
Cinematography by Santosh Sivan and Produced by the
director himself under his banner Thirrupathi Brother Pvt Ltd.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Director Lingusamy gets a new look!



Guess who has got a new look in K-town?
Well, it’s none other than director Lingusamy. The hit maker who is currently shooting in Mumbai for the untitled film with Suriya in the lead says that he is upbeat about his new-look.
So is he going to do a cameo or a small role like all
directors? Lingu smiles: “ You will have to wait and
watch”. Lingu has just completed a rocking introductory
song of Suriya in a classy set designed by Rajeevan.
This peppy number written by Madan Karky and tuned by
Yuvan with Raju Sundaram choreographing it.
Lingusamy says: This set resembling a night club was put
up at a whopping 1 crore in a studio in Borivali and we
took almost 6 days to shoot it. Suriya has danced like a
dream for it”

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha will be joining Suriya

Samantha has updated on her work schedules on a social
networking site today. The pretty actress stated that she will be completing the shooting of the Telugu flick which has Jr NTR in the lead role today and fly over to Mumbai to join the sets of the Suriya starrer that director Lingusamy is wielding the megaphone for.
Samantha is eagerly looking forward to this movie’s release
as it is a biggie produced by Lingusamy’s home banner
Tirupathi Brothers. It has to be mentioned here that the
film’s title has not been announced yet.

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy gets a makeover



Director Lingusamy, who has made hit films like
Anandam, Run, Paiyaa, has now got himself a brand new
look. We hear that the director is quite kicked about the
new look and that he loves every bit of it.
The filmmaker is busy shooting for Suriya - Samantha
film in Mumbai. What we want to know is whether the
director will be seen in a brief role in his film, now
that he has opted for a new look . The director is now
canning a song in one of Mumbai's nightclubs .

----------


## SadumoN

ingeru dinamprathi chullanavukayanallo... :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

# Suriya & # Samantha at Shooting Spot in Mumbai..!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha starts shooting for Suriya Lingusamy film
Samantha has started shooting for Suriya Lingusamy film
from today. The NEP actor after wrapping the shoot of one
of her Telugu film flew to Mumbai yesterday to join the sets
of Lingusamy film. The team is already shooting the
portions involving Suriya. Recently a mass intro song
featuring Suriya was shot in a huge set. Madhan Karky had
penned the lyrics for this peppy song and Raju Sundaram
had choreographed it.
The team after wrapping the Mumbai schedule will next be
shooting in Goa for 10 days. The film is said to be an
action packed thriller which is set in the backdrop of
Mumbai. Suriya is currently sporting a rugged look for the
film. Music by Yuvan Shankar Raja and camera is handled
by Santhosh Sivan. The untitled film is produced by
Thirrupathy Brothers.

----------


## GangsteR

#Suriya And @Samanthaprabhu2 Going For The
Movie #ChennaiExpress .. This Wes The Scene
Were Shooted. #Lingusamy #Mumbai

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Linguswamy on Silver Screen?
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, December 25, 2013]



Linguswamy has been donning the director's hat since
2001, guiding many movies to success. However, he has
not taken to the screen himself. Recently, Linguswamy was
spotted sporting an all-new look. It is known that the
filmmaker is shooting for the yet-to-be-titled Suriya-
Samantha project in Mumbai.
So, is his new look in lieu of a probable cameo he will
make in this upcoming movie? Most likely so, suggests
Kolly buzz. The director is apparently very happy with his
new look and appreciates it every bit. The team is shooting
a song in Mumbai's nightclub. We hope to hear more on
Linguswamy's brief role in the upcoming project.

----------


## Frankenstein

Surya adippan lookil aanallo  :Good:

----------


## GangsteR

> Surya adippan lookil aanallo


annan epozhum look allae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Suriya30 Firstlook may release on Pongal!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Frankenstein

> annan epozhum look allae


Yeah..pakshe ithile a rough look polichattundu  :Good:

----------


## GangsteR

> Yeah..pakshe ithile a rough look polichattundu


yaa ryt.......

----------


## GangsteR

Director Lingusamy – New Look

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

:Band:   :Band:   :Band: 

 :Band: 
 :Band: 
 :Band:

----------


## SadumoN

shooting spot...

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## singam

*Exclusive: The two title options for Suriya - Lingusamy*

We have been getting many updates about Suriya's untitled movie with Lingusamy. Well, the latest update we have received is that the untitled movie now has two title options. Yes, the team has two options namely, Raju Bhai and Mannar. 

The movie is produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi Brothers and has Samantha in the female lead. Suriya is said to be sporting two different looks in the film and the movie will be a gangster based subject. Santhosh Shivan is doing the cinematography and Yuvan Shankar Raja has taken charge of the music. The team is currently at Mumbai in an extensive shoot schedule.

----------


## singam

Raju Bhai or Mannar...  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya-Linguswamy Team Deny Title
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, December 31, 2013]

Linguswamy is wielding the megaphone for the upcoming
film starring Suriya and Samantha in the lead. It was
recently heard that the film's title is either 'Raju Bhai' or
'Mannar'. But Subash Chandra Bose, producer of the film
and the director's brother denied these reports. When
Indiaglitz contacted the team, we inferred that they are still
on the lookout for a catchy title, which they hope to
divulge most likely by Pongal 2014.
The team recently shot a song sequence in Mumbai at a
grand set erected in the city, to the tunes of Yuvan
Shankar Raja, and the lead actors' moves were canned by
Santhosh Sivan.

----------


## GangsteR

SURIYA - LINGUSAMY FILM TITLED?

Recently one section of media reported that Raju Bhai or Mannar
might be the title of Suriya -Lingusamy project but sources
close to the team says that they haven't fix any title yet.
Currently Lingusamy and his team is looking for proper title
and they will announce it at the right time(might be on
Pongal day). Recently the team shot a song with Suriya
and Samantha in a grand set at Mumbai.
The untitled film has music by Yuvan Shankar Raja and
cinematography by ace cinematographer Santhosh Sivan.

----------


## GangsteR

Breaking news on Suriya – Lingusamy film

Here’s the news that is breaking out on the Suriya –
Lingusamy’s untitled film. Sources say that the first
copy of this movie has been obtained by UTV Motion
Pictures and the first look of it will be revealed on
January 14 th , 2014 to coincide with the Pongal
festival.
Samantha plays Suriya’s lead pair in this film and it is
touted to hit the screens during mid-2014. Produced
by Lingusamy’s home banner, Tirupati Brothers, this
film went on floors in November 2013.

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## Saathan

V2 kazhinjal most waited movie of 2014.... suriya new luk adipoli ayittundu  :Ok:  sam  :Kiss:  lingu  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

UTV acquires Suriya-Lingusamy film
TNN | Jan 1, 2014, 12.53PM IST

The latest buzz is that UTV has acquired the first copy
of Suriya starrer untitled flick directed by Lingusamy.
Samantha plays Suriya's lead pair in this film and it is
touted to hit the screens during mid-2014. The first look
of it will be revealed on January 14th, 2014 to coincide
with the Pongal festival.
Produced by Lingusamy's home banner, Tirupati
Brothers, this film went on floors in November 2013.
The film is said to be romantic story with the star
pairing up with Samantha and the music would be
scored by Yuvan Shankar Raja. The expectations on
this combination is high as Suriya and Lingusamy are
teaming up for the first time.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya-Linguswamy Project Release
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, January 02, 2014]


Hypes and expectation about the Suriya-Linguswamy
project is building up steadily, as this is the first time the
two are coming together in association. The title of this
project has not yet been finalized, but the news is out that
the film will be hitting the big screens in mid 2014. Having
gone on the floors in November 2013, the film is
progressing at a consistent pace, and the team has
planned to launch the first look teaser as Pongal treat, the
coming 14th. With Samantha playing the lead lady, this
film produced under Linguswamy's home banner
Thirupathy Brothers, has music scored by Yuvan Shankar
Raja.
Meanwhile, a birdie from the K-town coos that the team is
likely to reveal the title soon.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya-Lingusamy first schedule wrapped
«

The shooting of Suriya-Lingusamy film has been
progressing at a brisk pace and the first schedule of the
film was wrapped on a few days ago. The untitled flick
directed by Lingusamy, has Samantha paired opposite
Suriya for the first time and the next schedule is set to
be in Goa. The buzz is that the first look of it will be
revealed on January 14th, 2014 to coincide with the
Pongal festival.
Produced by Lingusamy's home banner, Tirupati
Brothers, the film is said to be an action packed
thriller which is set in the backdrop of Mumbai. The
film is said to be romantic story with the star pairing
up with Samantha and the music would be scored by
Yuvan Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR

First Look Of Surya-Samantha's Film For Pongal
Published: Tuesday, January 7, 2014, 17:52 [IST]



While Vijay and Ajith Kumar fans will be celebrating this
Pongal with the releases of Jilla and Veeram , Surya's fans
has one simple reason to be happy. Well, the first look of
his untitled film will be out for Sankrathi.
Rumour mills say that the makers of the film are planning
to reveal the first look on January 14. Knowing that Surya
fans will be eagerly waiting to have a glimpse of the
forthcoming flick, they have decided to release a few
posters of the untitled film.
Recently, the shooting of first schedule has been
completed in Mumbai. The highlight of the first schedule
is a song, which has been filmed on an expensive set.
The producer reportedly shelled out Rs 80 lakhs to erect
the sets. A song was picturised in three days and it was
directed by Raju Sundaram.
The filming has been progressing in a brisk pace, as the
movie bosses want to wrap up the film at the earliest.
For the first time, N Lingusamy is directing Surya and
Samantha . It is an action-thriller produced by Tirupati
Brothers in association with UTV Motion Pictures. Yuvan
Shankar Raja is the music director of the film, which has
Santosh Sivan's cinematography.

----------


## GangsteR

Sonakshi Sinha in Suriya- Lingusamy film?

Suriya's Lingusamy directed untitled film is perhaps
one of the most awaited movie of 2014.
The first schedule of the film is successfully complete
in Mumbai and the next one-month shoot is planned in
Goa with the lead pair of Suriya and Samantha.
Says Lingusamy: "The fresh pair of Suriya and
Samantha is sure to rock and we were able to get
some sizzling chemistry out of them. Now the Goa
schedule will also start with a song-shoot and will go
one for almost 30 days and then we will head back to
Mumbai, The title of the film will be announced next
week and the first look in a couple of days"
The buzz is that Thirrupathy Brothers the producers of
the film is talking to Sonakshi Sinha to do a special
item song which is a peppy number. When asked,
Lingu smiles and refused to comment or

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya Lingusamy first schedule wrapped
The shooting of Suriya Lingusamy film has been
progressing at a brisk pace. The first schedule of the film
was wrapped on January 3. Samantha plays the female
lead. The team will be next shooting in Goa for 10
days. The film is said to be an action packed thriller which
is set in the backdrop of Mumbai. Music by Yuvan Shankar
Raja and camera is handled by Santhosh Sivan. The film
is produced by Thirrupathy Brothers.
The latest buzz is that UTV has acquired the first copy of
this film. The first look of the film is likely to be revealed
on January 14 for Pongal. However there is no official
confirmation on the same.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• The Goa Schedule Of # Suriya30 Will Start With
Song Shoot , The Shooting Will Take Place For 30
Days And Then The Team Will Return Mumbai

----------


## GangsteR

Sonakshi Comes to Kolly
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, January 09, 2014]



Linguswamy's projects are always on the headlines, and he
does not make an exception this time too. The director's
latest project with Suriya is underway and the team has
already wrapped up one schedule for this film. Now there
is a buzz that Linguswamy is likely to bring Bollywood
actress to K-town. We hear that Bollywood's leading
actress Sonakshi Sinha will be performing in a cameo in
the upcoming Suriya-Linguswamy project.
Confirming the news, a source close to the unit revealed
that Sonakshi will be dancing for an item song in the film.
The source further added that Sonakshi readily agreed to
the offer, once the shot was explained to her. She has
allotted dates to shoot the number in Mumbai, next month.
But as of now, Sonakshi will be dancing solo in the
number, and it is as yet unclear whether or not Suriya will
dance with her. Linguswamy also confirmed the news,
further revealing that Sonakshi is yet to sign the dotted
line, however.

----------


## GangsteR

MARYAM ZAKARIYA OR SONAKSHI SINHA FOR SURIYA?

Suriya- Lingusamy has finished the first schedule of their film
and the team is gearing up for the second schedule
which is all set to kick start from January 22.
Now the latest is that Lingusamy has approached Sonakshi Sinha for a possible item number in the film, it is sad that Sonakshi Sinha is very much interested and she is yet to sign the dotted line.
Mean time Lingusamy also approached Maryam Zakariya
who danced in Agent Vinod and Rowdy rathore for the item
number if Sonakshi Sinha couldn't allot dates for the
dance number.
The untitled project has Suriya, Samantha and many to its
star cast. Directed by Lingusamy the film has music by
Yuvan Shankar Raja and cinematography by Santhosh
Sivan.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

കമൽഹാസനു നോ ; സൂര്യയ്ക്ക് യേസ്

കോളിവുഡിലേ ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ വാർത്ത
എന്തെന്നാൽ ബോളിവുഡ് സൂപ്പർ നായിക
സൊനാക്ഷി സിൻഹ സൂര്യ -
ലിങ്കുസാമി ചിത്രത്തിനു വേണ്ടി ഒരു
ഐറ്റം ഡാൻസ് ചെയ്യുന്നു എന്നാണ്.
ലിങ്കുസാമി തന്നെ നേരിട്ട് കഴിഞ്ഞ
ദിവസം മുംബൈയിലേക്ക്
പോയി സൊനാക്ഷിയുമായി സംസാരിച്ചുവെന്നും ഈ
പ്രൊജക്റ്റിലേക്ക് വരാൻ
താരം സമ്മതം മൂളിയെന്നുമാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ.
സൊനാക്ഷിയുടെ ഐറ്റം നമ്പർ അടുത്ത
മാസം മുംബൈയിൽ
വച്ചായിരിക്കും ചിത്രീകരിക്കുക.
ലിങ്കുസാമി സൊനാക്ഷിയെ സമീപിച്ച് ഈ
പാട്ടിനെ പറ്റി പറയുകയും സോനാക്ഷി ഡേറ്റ്
നൽകുകയും ചെയ്തു. ഇപ്പോൾ കിട്ടിയ
വിവരം അനുസരിച്ച്
സോനാക്ഷി ഒറ്റയ്ക്കായിരിക്കും ഈ നൃത്ത
രംഗത്തിൽ ചുവടു വയ്ക്കുക എന്നാണ്. സൂര്യ ഈ
ഗാനരംഗത്തിൽ ഉണ്ടാകുമോ ഇല്ലയോ എന്ന
കാര്യത്തിൽ ഇത്
വരെ തീരുമാനം ഒന്നും ആയിട്ടില്ല എന്നാണ്
ചിത്രവുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട അടുത്ത വൃത്തങ്ങൾ
സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്.
സൊനാക്ഷിയെ ഈ പാട്ടിനു വേണ്ടി നമ്മൾ
സമീപിച്ചു എന്നുള്ളത് നേരാണ്. ചിത്രത്തിൽ
സൊനാക്ഷി ഉണ്ടാകുമെന്നത്
ഏറെക്കുറെ ഉറപ്പായിട്ടുണ്ട്. പക്ഷെ ഇത്
വരെ കരാറിലൊന്നും ഒപ്പ് വച്ചിട്ടില്ല. -
ലിങ്കുസാമി പറയുന്നു.
മുൻപ് വിശ്വരൂപം എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ
നായികയാകാൻ സൊനാക്ഷി സിൻഹയെയാണ്
കമൽഹാസൻ ആദ്യം സമീപിച്ചത്. എന്നാൽ ഡേറ്റ്
പ്രശ്നം മൂലം സോനാക്ഷിയ്ക്ക് പകരം

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sonakshi Sinha joins Suriya, Samantha



Suriya and Samantha starring untitled Lingusamy's
directorial is one of the most awaited Tamil films in 2014,
which is going to have a hot item song by none other than
Sonakshi Sinha.
Famous Bollywood beauty Sonakshi, daughter of
Shatrughan Sinha is all set to sizzle with handsome Suriya
in the film. Shooting for this special song composed by
Yuvan Shankar Raja will take place in Goa.
On this Lingusamy said, “Goa schedule will start with a
song shoot. First schedule of the film wrapped up. Suriya-
Samantha will have a sizzling chemistry on-screen.
Firstlook will be out in couple of days and title will be
announced next week.”
However, director refused to confirm if Sonakshi is doing
an item number for Suriya starrer.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya impresses Swedish-Iranian Actress
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, January 11, 2014]



Actress Maryam Zakaria is famous in India as well for her
dance number Dil Mera with Kareena Kapoor in the Saif Ali
Khan starrer Bollywood film Agent Vinod. Her first
performance in an Indian film was with the Tamil film
Nagaram that did not reach many fans due to its dismal
performance at the box office. However the Swedish-
Iranian girl is super excited for her re-entry in Tamil films.
Last month she shot an intro number in Mumbai with
Suriya and Vidyut Jamwal of Thuppakki fame for the
untitled flick directed by Lingusami.
The pretty lass says, "When I was approached to do a
song with Surya for Lingusamy's film, I happily agreed as I
know the respect and popularity the two enjoy in the
south. Suriya was very sweet with every one on the set and
it didn't feel like work at all. Vidyut was also part of the
song. I'd earlier worked with Prabhu Dheva (in Aa Re
Pritam number), and I'm happy I got to work with his
brother Raju Sundaram in this song"
Maryam also added that though she is a actress by
professions Dancing is her passion and recalled the way
she enjoyed dancing with a talented artist like Surya. She
has also expressed her willingness to act with the actor.
Menawhile sources close to the Surya-Lingu film's unit
have confirmed that Bollywood's hot and happening
heroine Sonakshi Sinha has been approached to shake a
leg for another song in the film.

----------


## GangsteR

TWO hot to handle for Suriya!



There were reports suggesting that Sonakshi Sinha would be doing an item number in Suriya and Lingusamy’s upcoming project. Later more confusion erupted when a new speculation came up claiming that the Rowdy Rathore heroine has been
replaced by Grand Masti fame Maryam Zakaria.
When contacted, sources within the unit clarified that both
the ladies are in fact part of the project. Maryam Zakaria
has shot for her song already and the song featuring
Sonakshi will be canned very soon.
Starring Suriya and Samantha in the lead, this alleged
gangster movie will also have Vidyut Jamwal and Manoj
Bajpai in other pivotal characters. Santosh Sivan is helming
the camera and Yuvan Shankar Raja is working on the
music. Produced by Thirupathi Brothers, a major portion of
this Lingusamy directorial is being shot in Mumbai.

----------


## GangsteR

One down for Suriya - Samantha - Lingusamy

We had reported a few days back about a couple of title options for the Suriya Lingusamy film, also featuring Samantha. Raju Bhai and Mannar were the two prospective titles and it seems that the official title and first look of the movie will be unveiled over the next few days, probably as a Pongal special.
The director and producer of the movie, Lingusamy, in a
recent interaction has said that they have successfully
completed the first schedule of the movie in Mumbai. The
next schedule of the movie will happen in Goa for a period
of one month and the team would return to Mumbai after
that.
Audiences are eager to see the first time pairing of Suriya
and Samantha together on screen. The movie is confirmed
to release this year and Yuvan Shankar Raja provides the
music for this commercial entertainer, supposedly based on
gangsters.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Do wait for an exciting announcemnt tomrrow
morning on our mega venture of 2014 with a top
star with title.With Pongal, a sweet announcement

----------


## GangsteR

:Band: .......

----------


## GangsteR

Next schedule starts soon

----------


## firecrown

title confimed: *ANJAAN*

----------


## GangsteR

Surya 30th Movie titled as # Anjaan ! not sure

----------


## GangsteR

Breaking - Suriya's new film directed by @dirlingusamy
has been titled as # Anjaan (fearless). It is an action
packed entertainer..

----------


## GangsteR

> title confimed: *ANJAAN*


confirm allallo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Thirrupathi Brothers @ ThirrupathiBros 
Yes,its official Surya's next film directed by
@dirlingusamy has been titled as #Anjaan | Music
by @raja_Yuvan & DOP @santoshsivan

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Breaking - Suriya's new film directed by
@dirlingusamy has been titled as #Anjaan (fearless).
It is an action packed entertainer.

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan directed by @dirlingusamy has Suriya,
@Samanthaprabhu2 in the lead , music
  @raja_Yuvan , camera by  @santoshsivan .Rel-
Summer 2014

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' is the title of Suriya's next film



It is official Suriya’s Lingusamy directed Film is titled Anjaan.
It is a very catchy title that glorifies the hero.
Anjaan means ‘One who has no fear” or “One who is daring”
The official announcement will be made on Pongal day
(Jan 14) and we have this exclusive. The film produced
and directed by Lingusamy under his Thirrupathi Brothers
banner is an out and out action entertainer.
The first schedule of the film is over in Mumbai and
second schedule will start in Goa shortly. Samantha is the
heroine and powerful Hindi actors like Manoj Bajpai,
Vidyut Jamwal, Rajpal Yadav and Dilip Tahil. Sonakshi
Sinha is doing an item number.
Camera is by Santhosh Sivan and music is by Yuvan
Shankar Raja. Anjaan is getting ready for a 2014 Summer
release.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

1st look poster soon

----------


## GangsteR

Pongal treat for Suriya fans Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

UTV will Co-Produce Surya's ' #Anjaan '...

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh Bala @ rameshlaus 
#Suriya 's new movie with @Samanthaprabhu2 and
directed by @dirlingusamy 's title is #Anjaan
(Fearless) - Good Title!

----------


## GangsteR

It's Official - Two biggies collaborate for Suriya's Anjaan
Jan 14, 2014




UTV Motion Pictures today, the 14th January, announced their association with Director N. Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi Brothers to co-produce their next mega budget film starring South Superstar Suriya titled "Anjaan"(Fearless) along with a great ensemble cast which includes Vidyut Jamwal, Samantha, Manoj Bajpai,
Dalip Tahil, Brahmanandam with other leading artistes.
“We are extremely delighted to continue our strong
relationship with N. Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi Brothers after
our two successful films -Vettai and Ivan Veramaathiri. We
look forward to working with South Superstar Suriya and
are confident that the movie will be a huge mass
entertainer and certainly one to look out for in 2014”, said
G. Dhananjayan, Chief – South Business, Studios, Disney
UTV.
“We share a great relationship with UTV and our co-
productions with them through our banner Thirrupathi
Brothers, in the past have been highly successful. We value
their support & understanding and are happy to co-produce
our next film Suriya’s Anjaan with them. The studio brings
in great professional support, marketing talent and
distribution strength with which they back every movie. The
film is being produced on a mega budget in never seen
before locations with huge sets and an ensemble of top
artistes. The film is going to be a total mass entertainer
with a new theme and I am confident it will greatly appeal
to the audience when it releases in August 2014,” said
writer-director N. Lingusamy.
The film will have cinematography from ace cameraman
Santosh Sivan, music by Yuvan Shankar Raja, editing by
Anthony, Art Direction by Rajeevan and is written &
directed by N. Lingusamy (of super hit films Anandam,
Run, Sandakozhi, Bheema, Paiyya and Vettai).
The film produced by UTV Motion Pictures along with N.
Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi Brothers recently completed its
first schedule of 35 days of shooting in Mumbai and the
second schedule is commencing in January end in Goa
post which it will move to various locations across
Maharashtra. The entire film will be shot in locations
outside of Tamil Nadu. It will be a start to finish film for
Suriya, who is totally focusing on this project with a smart
new look.
The film is slated to release in Tamil and Telugu languages
in August 2014.

----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan - Production by UTV along with
@ThirrupathiBros .This mega budget flick slated to
release in Tamil & Telugu by August 2014.

----------


## ballu

Anjaan hindi word alle...

----------


## GangsteR

> Anjaan hindi word alle...


athae....tax exemption kittumo?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

If Everything Goes Well
We Are Planning for Mega release of Anjaan on 15th
August,2014 to coincide with Independence Day

----------


## ballu

> athae....tax exemption kittumo?


appo fearless enna meaning ??
anjaan ennu vetcha strange/stranger anu ennu thonunnu meaning ..non tamil anu enki tax exemption kittula.

----------


## kunjumon

kidu title  :Giveup: 
Sureshot aanu!

----------


## singam

> athae....tax exemption kittumo?


 


> appo fearless enna meaning ?? anjaan ennu vetcha strange/stranger anu ennu thonunnu meaning ..non tamil anu enki tax exemption kittula.


  tamil title anenkilum Jayamma theerumanikkum tax exemption kodukkano vendayo eenu... UTV and Thirupathi Brothers ayathu kondu Vijay tvku ayirikkum satellite rights.. ini chilapo SUN TV ku kodutha Jayamma pani koduthennirikkum..

----------


## ballu

> tamil title anenkilum Jayamma theerumanikkum tax exemption kodukkano vendayo eenu... UTV and Thirupathi Brothers ayathu kondu Vijay tvku ayirikkum satellite rights.. ini chilapo SUN TV ku kodutha Jayamma pani koduthennirikkum..


hmmmm.....

----------


## GangsteR

> appo fearless enna meaning ??
> anjaan ennu vetcha strange/stranger anu ennu thonunnu meaning ..non tamil anu enki tax exemption kittula.


Anjaan meaning one who does not fear ennaanu...

----------


## ballu

> Anjaan meaning one who does not fear ennaanu...


hindi meaning ??

----------


## GangsteR

> hindi meaning ??


yaaa.......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan First look will be revealed soon.
- UTV

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## baazigar89

Name kollam...

----------


## GangsteR

Surya Lingusamy film titled as Anjaan
The title of Surya - Lingusamy film has been announced.
The film has been titled as 'Anjaan' .The film starring
Surya,Samantha in the lead roles is directed by
Lingusamy. The film is said to be an action packed thriller
which is set in the backdrop of Mumbai.
The shooting of Anjaan has been progressing at a brisk
pace. The first schedule of the film has been wrapped. The
team will be next shooting in Goa for a month. The team
will head back to Mumbai after wrapping Goa
schedule. Music by Yuvan Shankar Raja and camera is
handled by Santhosh Sivan. The movie is jointly produced
by UTV Motion Pictures and Lingusamy's Thirrupathi
Brothers.

----------


## GangsteR

UTV joins hands again with Director N. Lingusamy for
ANJAAN starring South Superstar Suriya
Chennai, 14 January 2014

UTV Motion Pictures today announced their association
with Director N. Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi Brothers to co-
produce their next blockbuster starring South
Superstar Suriya titled Anjaan (Fearless) along with a great
ensemble cast which includes Vidyut Jamwal, Samantha,
Manoj Bajpai, Dalip Tahil, Brahmanandam with other
leading artistes.
“We are extremely delighted to continue our strong
relationship with N. Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi Brothers after
our two successful films -Vettai and Ivan Veramaathiri. We
look forward to working with South Superstar Suriya and
are confident that the movie will be a huge mass
entertainer and certainly one to look out for in 2014”,
said G. Dhananjayan, Chief – South Business, Studios,
Disney UTV.
“We share a great relationship with UTV and our co-
productions with them through our banner Thirrupathi
Brothers, in the past have been highly successful. We value
their support & understanding and happy to co-produce
our next film Suriya’s Anjaan with them. The studio brings
in great professional support, marketing talent and
distribution strength with which they back every movie. The
film is being directed in never seen before locations with
huge sets and an ensemble of top artistes. The film is
going to be a total mass entertainer with a new theme and
I am confident it will greatly appeal to the audience when it
releases in August 2014,” said writer-director N.
Lingusamy.
The film will have cinematography from ace cameraman
Santosh Sivan, music by Yuvan Shankar Raja, editing by
Anthony, Art Direction by Rajeevan and is written &
directed by N. Lingusamy (of super hit films Anandam,
Run, Sandakozhi, Bheema, Paiyya and Vettai ).
The film produced by UTV Motion Pictures along with N.
Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi Brothers recently completed its
first schedule of 35 days of shooting in Mumbai and the
second schedule is commencing in January end in Goa
post which it will move to various locations across
Maharashtra. The entire film will be shot in locations
outside of Tamil Nadu. It will be a start to finish film for
Suriya, who is totally focusing on this project with a smart
new look.
The film is slated to release in Tamil and Telugu languages
in August 2014.

----------


## GangsteR

ITS OFFICIAL UTV AND THIRUPATHI BROTHERS FOR
SURIYA'S ANJAAN
14 Jan 2014 - 09 59 AM

Suriya's 30th film which is being directed by Lingusamy is one of
the most anticipated projects of 2014, now the latest is that the
film has been officially titled as Anjaan (Fearless) which has a tremendous title value. UTV's biggest project in South:
Icing on the cake is that India's leading distribution house
UTV is also co-producing Anjaan along with Lingusamy's
Thirupathi brothers. UTV and Lingusamy have jointly given
two super hits before Anjaan. Dhananjayan Govind,
business head of UTV South said "We are extremely
delighted to continue our strong relationship with N.
Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi Brothers after our two successful
films -Vettai and Ivan Veramaathiri. We look forward to
working with South Superstar Suriya and are confident that
the movie will be a huge mass entertainer and certainly one
to look out for in 2014".
Star Cast:
Anjaan has Samantha, Manoj Bajpai, Vidyuth Jamwal,
Dalip Tahil, Brahmanandam and many to its star cast.
Technica Crew:
The film has one of the best technical crew in recent times
including cinematography from ace cameraman Santosh
Sivan, music by Yuvan Shankar Raja, editing by Anthony,
Art Direction by Rajeevan and is written & directed by N.
Lingusamy.
Release Plans:
The team recently completed its first schedule of 35 days
of shooting in Mumbai and the second schedule is
commencing in January end in Goa. After the Goa
schedule they will also shoot in Maharastra and other
exotic locations.
UTV and Thirupathi brothers have planned to release the
film in Tamil and Telugu in August 2014
Tag :Its Official UTV And Thirupathi Brothers For Suriyas
Anjaan- Suriya 30th Film- Anjaan- Utv- Lingusamy- Suriya-
Samantha- Brahmanadam- Suriya Samatha- Anjaan

----------


## Frankenstein

> tamil title anenkilum Jayamma theerumanikkum tax exemption kodukkano vendayo eenu... UTV and Thirupathi Brothers ayathu kondu Vijay tvku ayirikkum satellite rights.. ini chilapo SUN TV ku kodutha Jayamma pani koduthennirikkum..


Y Jilla & Veeram rejected ET ?....Randum Tamil Title alle ?

Tamil Title & ET thammil bhandam onnum illa ennu venam karuthan  :Thinking:

----------


## Frankenstein

Official Press Release

----------


## GangsteR

:Giveup: ......

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 9h
@dirlingusamy & #Suriya sir's #Anjaan will be one
of the biggest films of 2014 & we are excited to
join them to co-produce the film.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Look out for the Ananda Vikatan issue with
@dirlingusamy 's interview on #Anjaan ...First look
will be revealed soon.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Happy to formally announce 'sweet pongal' news of
joining with @dirlingusamy sir's @ThirrupathiBros
forthcoming film Surya sir's #Anjaan

----------


## singam

> Y Jilla & Veeram rejected ET ?....Randum Tamil Title alle ?
> 
> Tamil Title & ET thammil bhandam onnum illa ennu venam karuthan


Jilla and Veeram tax exemption koduthilla.. one of the reason was 2ilum violence undathre... pinne Jilla oru tamil title alla ennu kurachu committe members vadhichathre.. but actual reason 2 padathineyum satellight rights are with sun tv

----------


## Frankenstein

> Jilla and Veeram tax exemption koduthilla.. one of the reason was 2ilum violence undathre... pinne Jilla oru tamil title alla ennu kurachu committe members vadhichathre.. but actual reason 2 padathineyum satellight rights are with sun tv


True  :Smile: ...........

----------


## GangsteR

UTV to co-produce Suriya’s Anjaan

Finally UTV Motion Pictures announced on Pongal day (Jan 14) that they are co-producing N Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi Brothers
Suriya’s new film titled Anjaan (Fearless).
The others in the cast are Vidyut Jamwal, Samantha,
Manoj Bajpai, Dalip Tahil and Brahmanandam . The film
will have cinematography by ace cameraman Santosh
Sivan, music by Yuvan Shankar Raja, editing by Anthony
and art by Rajeevan.
Anjaan recently completed its first schedule of 35 days in
Mumbai and the second schedule is commencing in
January end in Goa post which it will move to various
locations across Maharashtra. The entire film will be shot
in locations outside of Tamil Nadu. It will be a start to
finish film for Suriya, who is totally focusing on this project
with a smart new look.
A beaming G Dhananjayan, Chief – South Business,
Studios, Disney UTV said : “We are extremely delighted to
continue our strong relationship with N Lingusamy’s
Thirrupathi Brothers after our two successful films -Vettai
and Ivan Veramaathiri. We look forward to working with
South Superstar Suriya and are confident that the movie
will be a huge mass entertainer and certainly one to look
out for in 2014”.
Lingusamy added : “We share a great relationship with
UTV and our co-productions with them through our banner
Thirrupathi Brothers, in the past have been highly
successful. We value their support & understanding and
happy to co-produce our next film Suriya’s Anjaan with
them. The studio brings in great professional support,
marketing talent and distribution strength with which they
back every movie. The film is being directed in never seen
before locations with huge sets and an ensemble of top
artistes. The film is going to be a total mass entertainer
with a new theme and I am confident it will greatly appeal
to the audience when it releases in August 2014.”
Anjaan is slated to release in Tamil and Telugu languages
in August 2014.

----------


## GangsteR

> Jilla and Veeram tax exemption koduthilla.. one of the reason was 2ilum violence undathre... pinne Jilla oru tamil title alla ennu kurachu committe members vadhichathre.. but actual reason 2 padathineyum satellight rights are with sun tv


 :Girl Mad:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5myDOlyKdw

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

Lingusamy alle polikum

bw ithile suryaude look kidu

----------


## avd



----------


## avd



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## yathra

First look

----------


## GangsteR

kidu look.... :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan & Lingusamy off to Singapore!



Director Lingusamy , Yuvan Shankar Raja and lyricist Na Muthukumar, have taken off on Pongal day (Jan 14) to
Singapore to compose tunes for Suriya’s
Anjaan. Lingusamy and Yuvan are a hit combo who have produced
chartbuster albums - Sandakozhi, Paiyya and Vettai. There
is terrific understanding between them as they have always
come out with peppy melody laced hits.
Conventionally, many top directors have enjoyed long term
collaborations with directors. While sheer talent is the
primary reason for filmmakers to repeat working with a
particular music director, the growing comfort levels too,
aids the creative process resulting in some memorable
chartbusters churned out.
Lingusamy said : “ Yuvan and me have good musical vibes
which has helped our films. Good peppy music is what we
are always looking for, which will suit the mood and
narration of the film.”

----------


## SadumoN

> 



entannaaaaaa  :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahoo:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

:Clap3:  :Clap3:   ithu polikkum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## krishnaranni

:Band: kidu look :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
@dirlingusamy is in
Singapore with Yuvan for #Anjaan music
composing. Looking forward to another superhit
album

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Frankenstein

Kidu Look  :Giveup:

----------


## kevin

look kollam..hair straight chetytha, athu bore baaki mothathil setup aaytundu..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PunchHaaji

first look kolam!! suriya action filmsinu break koduthu oru lighter comedy love story cheyanam!

----------


## KeralaVarma

> 


first look kidilamanallao

----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan, Lingusamy and Na Muthukumar in Singapore for Suriya's Anjaan



Director Lingusamy, Yuvan Shankar Raja and lyricist Na
Muthukumar, have taken off on Pongal day (Jan 14) to
Singapore to compose tunes for Suriya's Anjaan.
Lingusamy and Yuvan are a hit combo who have
produced chartbuster albums – Sandakozhi, Paiyya and
Vettai. There is terrific understanding between them as
they have always come out with peppy melody laced
hits. Conventionally, many top directors have enjoyed
long term collaborations with directors. While sheer
talent is the primary reason for filmmakers to repeat
working with a particular music director, the growing
comfort levels too, aids the creative process resulting in
some memorable chartbusters churned out.
Lingusamy said : " Yuvan and me have good musical
vibes which has helped our films. Good peppy music
is what we are always looking for, which will suit the
mood and narration of the film."

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy to start his acting career
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, January 15, 2014]



Director Lingusamy is busy doing the ground work for two
of his next flicks and the man is set to act in one of them.
The movie with Suriya is almost ready to take off and has
currently been titled as Anjaan and recently it has been
finalized that Lingusamy might don an important role in the
movie. It is said that the idea has come from the hunk of
the movie Suriya himself and no wonder the director is
seen in a complete makeover.
Lingusamy is also directing "Uthama Villain" an out and
out comedy entertainer which will have Ulaga Nayagan
Kamal in the lead. So with Spikes and ultra-urban getup,
the director is ready to start his acting career. How this will
shape out is to wait and watch.

----------


## krishnaranni



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## avd

> first look kolam!! suriya action filmsinu break koduthu oru lighter comedy love story cheyanam!


yes..ithu kazhinju adutha padam 'Soodhu kavum' directorinte padamanenu ketu

----------


## GangsteR

> yes..ithu kazhinju adutha padam 'Soodhu kavum' directorinte padamanenu ketu


adutathu venkat prabhu film aanu...

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50
#Anjaan - Suriya's @dirlingusamy directed action
entertainer will release simultaneously in 3
languages- Tamil, Telugu & Hindi on same day

----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan
@ TFU_Kannan
#Anjaan - Actor Suriya & Director Lingusamy new look for
the film. Nice!

----------


## avd

@GangsteR

apo mate padam chumma paranjundakiyathano?

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR
> 
> apo mate padam chumma paranjundakiyathano?


athonnum confirm aayilla may be rumour...

----------


## GangsteR

''One can wait for Samantha for many many years''
Jan 16, 2014

Anjaan, the Lingusamy - Suriya movie in the making is sticking to its schedule. While talking about the film, producer/director Lingusamy says that he had missed working with Suriya in Anandham and later Sandakozhi and reveals that Anjaan is
the 4th story that he had narrated to the Singam hero.
About heroine Samantha, Lingusamy is apparently floored
by the NEPV lady when he says, “One can wait for
Samantha for many many years and the wait will be worthy
of it. My script has changed thrice but not my heroine”.
Anjaan is being cinematographed by Santosh Sivan who
will be introducing some new camera technologies in India
for the first time.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Suriya is a 'killer'
Jan 16, 2014

Anjaan is director Lingusamy’s next movie, with Suriya and Samantha in the lead. The title - Anjaan, after many iterations, was finalised a couple of days back and the first look posters were released yesterday, 15th January 2014.
They had Suriya in a raw,edgy makeover that is already a big hit in
the social media. Reportedly, the director and the actor had
tried many references before zeroing in on this particular
look. The versatile actor, as fit as ever, plays a ruffian in
the movie, and in every poster, he exemplifies the movie's
title 'Anjaan', which means fearless . He also is seen
clenching a toothpick between his lips – probably, his
trademark in the movie.
Recently, the team completed the first schedule of 35 days
in Mumbai. Santosh Sivan handles the camera. It is to be
noted that the ace cameraman does not take up
commercial projects unless he is completely convinced. His
previous commercial project was Thuppakki. Interestingly,
Thuppakki was also set in Mumbai.

----------


## GangsteR

Superstar Rajinikanth wishes Suriya- Lingusamy’s Anjaan
Jan 16, 2014

Directed by Lingusamy, the Suriya venture has been titled Anjaan. The first set of pictures from the movie was released recently and Suriya has yet again hit a jackpot with his new
rugged look. The actor apparently gave the director approximately 300 references before zeroing on the
current look.
Meanwhile, Lingusamy is also extremely happy that he has
got the blessing of superstar Rajinikanth. “When I recently
met Rajini sir, he inquired about the Mumbai schedule. I
was flattered that he was keeping a tab on our movies. He
also said, ‘I know you’ll do a good job’ and wished me
luck,” said the director in a recent interview.
“Rajini has always been my reference. When I write a
script, I always try to imagine how Rajini would react to a
situation. When it comes to heroism, he is my model. But,
I’ve never been able to come up with a perfect script for
him. I try to write one, but I never get satisfied,” said
Lingusamy.
Anjaan also stars Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal and Manoj
Bajpai in other central roles. Yuvan Shankar Raja is doing
the music and Santosh Sivan is helming the lens for the
project.

----------


## SadumoN

polapolappan first look...  :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahbuhuha: 

avatar angadu matti...  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is strikingly stylish in 'Anjaan'

Suriya’s looks for Lingusamy directed Anjaan is making waves.
He is looking cool with a sexy beard and new hair style, as he plays a deadly Mumbai based gangster in the film.
And it looks like his hair stylist, took a cue from the
French striker and Arsenal's Olivier Giroud. The star looks
macho and totally in command. Remember Anjaan is being
dubbed into Hindi and will release simultaneously with the
Tamil version. Hence Lingusamy and UTV have decided to
give Suriya a Bollywood look.
Anjaan is Suriya’s big budget entertainer which will release
simultaneously in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi. It has music by
Yuvan Shankar Raja and camera is by ace cinematographer
Santosh Sivan. The film is being entirely shot in Mumbai,
Goa and parts of Maharashtra.
Samantha Prabhu along with an impressive list of
Bollywood actors like Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut Jamwal, Dilip
Tahil and others are in the cast

----------


## GangsteR

UTV and Surya joins hands for 'ANJAAN'
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, January 16, 2014
UTV Motion Pictures today announced their association
with Director N. Lingusamy's Thirrupathi Brothers to co-
produce their next blockbuster starring South Superstar
Suriya titled Anjaan (Fearless) along with a great ensemble
cast which includes Vidyut Jamwal, Samantha, Manoj
Bajpai, Dalip Tahil, Brahmanandam with other leading
artistes.
"We are extremely delighted to continue our strong
relationship with N. Lingusamy's Thirrupathi Brothers after
our two successful films -Vettai and Ivan Veramaathiri. We
look forward to working with South Superstar Suriya and
are confident that the movie will be a huge mass
entertainer and certainly one to look out for in 2014", said
G. Dhananjayan, Chief - South Business, Studios, Disney
UTV.
"We share a great relationship with UTV and our co-
productions with them through our banner Thirrupathi
Brothers, in the past have been highly successful. We value
their support & understanding and happy to co-produce
our next film Suriya's Anjaan with them. The studio brings
in great professional support, marketing talent and
distribution strength with which they back every movie. The
film is being directed in never seen before locations with
huge sets and an ensemble of top artistes. The film is
going to be a total mass entertainer with a new theme and
I am confident it will greatly appeal to the audience when it
releases in August 2014," said writer-director N.
Lingusamy.
The film will have cinematography from ace cameraman
Santosh Sivan, music by Yuvan Shankar Raja, editing by
Anthony, Art Direction by Rajeevan and is written &
directed by N. Lingusamy (of super hit films Anandam,
Run, Sandakozhi, Bheema, Paiyya and Vettai).
The film produced by UTV Motion Pictures along with N.
Lingusamy's Thirrupathi Brothers recently completed its
first schedule of 35 days of shooting in Mumbai and the
second schedule is commencing in January end in Goa
post which it will move to various locations across
Maharashtra. The entire film will be shot in locations
outside of Tamil Nadu. It will be a start to finish film for
Suriya, who is totally focusing on this project with a smart
new look.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan' Goes to Goa
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, January 16, 2014]



Linguswamy's team has come out with the title of Suriya-
Samantha starrer. As earlier reported, the 'Anjaan' team
has wrapped up their 35-day schedule in Mumbai, and
now they are to head to Goa for their next schedule;
following schedule will be in Maharashtra. And now we
have some more interesting news about the film. We hear
that 'Anjaan' will be extensively shot only outside Tamil
Nadu.
Further, the film will be released as a Tamil-Telugu
bilingual this August. First look stills have already created
ample curiosity about the film, given Suriya's smart
bearded look, and the action hero demeanour.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan updates

Director N Lingusamy and music composer Yuvan
Shankar Raja have left for Singapore for song
compositions. The director had wrapped up the first
schedule of the Suriya starrer Anjaan in Mumbai a few
days and has given a break for shooting for a few
days. In the meantime, he is ensuring that the songs
are composed and is busy with it.
Music director Yuvan Shankar Raja is scoring some
peppy tunes for this album and it will be one of his
best in his career, say sources. Anjaan, starring Suriya
and Samantha as the lead pair, will be released in
summer this year.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ballu

Look poliche ...  :Band:

----------


## SadumoN

> Look poliche ...


avataram aakkiyallee...  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ballu

> avataram aakkiyallee...


 :Yes: 

Kalippu ....  :Band:

----------


## Jenny

> Lingusamy to start his acting career
> IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, January 15, 2014]
> 
> 
> 
> Director Lingusamy is busy doing the ground work for two
> of his next flicks and the man is set to act in one of them.
> The movie with Suriya is almost ready to take off and has
> currently been titled as Anjaan and recently it has been
> ...


linguswamy allelum tamilil kaanan handsome aayitulla director aanenu njaan orthitundu.

----------


## Saathan

:cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:   :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:   :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers: 
 :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:   :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:   :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers: 

machane ithu enna look anu   :Clap: 

suriya de biggest opening ayirikkum ithu  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

> Kalippu ....


kattakalippu... :Band:

----------


## ballu

> linguswamy allelum tamilil kaanan handsome aayitulla director aanenu njaan orthitundu.


Run release time thotte mooprode media ee qn chodhikum ayirunu ........

----------


## ikkafan

Odukathe look :Ho:

----------


## GangsteR

Surya's Anjaan Gets Rajinikanth's Wishes
Posted by: Ramchander
Updated: Friday, January 17, 2014, 11:59 [IST]



Surya's next movie Anjaan is making positive vibes in the
industry. The newly released photographs of the Tamil
flick have garnered good attention from the public. Now,
the film has got yet another booster. Well, superstar
Rajinikanth has wished the team a good luck!
The news has been announced by director Lingusamy.
The director happened to meet Rajinikanth recently.
During the meeting, the superstar himself enquired about
the project and about their experience in Mumbai
schedule. This surprised the Vettai creator as he did not
imagine that the actor would keep a tab on his film.
The superstar told Lingusamy that he would do a good
job and wished the Anjaan team a good luck. "When I
recently met Rajini sir, he inquired about the Mumbai
schedule. I was flattered that he was keeping a tab on our
movies. He also said, "'I know you'll do a good job' and
wished me luck," the director said in the interview.
Lingusamy said that Rajinikanth has always inspired him
while writing scripts. When he pens a storyline, he
imagines how the superstar fit into the role. However, he
could not come up with a suitable script for the Endhiran
actor.
Anjaan is an action-thriller, which also features Samantha ,
Vidyut Jamwal and Manoj Bajpai in the key roles.

----------


## GangsteR

RAJINIKANTH WISHES LINGUSAMY FOR ANJAAN
17 Jan 2014 - 04 25 PM


It is known that Lingusamy is a big fan of Rajinikanth.
The director said that he is a big fan of Rajini and whenever
he is writing a scene he will consider Rajinikanth as a role
model for his heroes.
Recently when Rajinikanth met Lingusamy, it is said that
superstar told Lingusamy " heard that your next film
(Anjaan) is in Mumbai backdrop and I know you will do a
great job".
On working with superstar Lingusamy said " Till now I
haven't got a good script to director superstar, if I got a
convincing idea then immediately I will contact Rajini sir.
Anjaan has Suriya,Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal and many to
its star cast.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is strikingly stylish in 'Anjaan'

Suriya’s looks for Lingusamy directed Anjaan is making waves.
He is looking cool with a sexy beard and new hair style, as he plays a deadly Mumbai based gangster in the film.
And it looks like his hair stylist, took a cue from the
French striker and Arsenal's Olivier Giroud. The star looks
macho and totally in command. Remember Anjaan is being
dubbed into Hindi and will release simultaneously with the
Tamil version. Hence Lingusamy and UTV have decided to
give Suriya a Bollywood look.
Anjaan is Suriya’s big budget entertainer which will release
simultaneously in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi. It has music by
Yuvan Shankar Raja and camera is by ace cinematographer
Santosh Sivan. The film is being entirely shot in Mumbai,
Goa and parts of Maharashtra.
Samantha Prabhu along with an impressive list of
Bollywood actors like Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut Jamwal, Dilip
Tahil and others are in the cast

----------


## GangsteR

> Odukathe look


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## SadumoN

> Odukathe look


Dhadhaanu... :Yeye:

----------


## ikkafan

> Dhadhaanu...


sathyam ith kidukkum.suryak oru kidu padam venam .entho singam ishtamayilla.lingusamy fimsoke ishtamanu he knws it  :Yes:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Releasng Mostly on Augst*

----------


## xeon

*Surya's best avatar till date......... fantastic.. oru rekshayummillaaaaaaaaaa kiduuuuuuuuu*

----------


## rtrtrt

kidu look.e padam kanan august vare wait cheyendi varumallo!.

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## singam

*Fan made*

----------


## GangsteR

Swedish Actress wants to act with Suriya ::
As we earlier reported Bollywood top actress Sonakshi Sinha has already given the green light to do a item number in Surya-Lingusamy project Anjaan . Now the latest buzz is that Swedish-Iranian actress Maryam Zakaria, has also shot for an intro
number with Surya in Anjaan .

----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan in Singapore for Anjaan music
Suriya and Samantha play the lead roles in Anjaan
(Fearless in English) directed by Lingusamy. Yuvan is
scoring the music. Santhosh Sivan is handling the
camera. Suriya will be seen in a modern stylish avatar in
this gangster movie set in the backdrop of Mumbai.
Yuvan has flown to Singapore along with director
Lingusamy and lyricist Na Muthukumar to score the tunes
for Anjaan.
The first schedule of the film has been wrapped in Mumbai
and the next schedule will commence in January end in
Goa. After wrapping the Goa schedule, the team will be
shooting in various locations across Maharashtra. The entire
film will be shot in locations outside Tamil Nadu.
The film is slated to release in Tamil and Telugu in August
2014.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s Anjaan is a bilingual

It is well known that Suriya has a huge fan base not
just in Tamil Nadu but in the neighbouring state
Andhra Pradesh. Therefore, director-producer N
Lingusamy has decided to cash in on it by making
Anjaan a bilingual.
Yes, this mega budget film, which is jointly produced
by UTV Motion Pictures and Tirupati Brothers, will be
made simultaneously in Tamil and Telugu.
Suriya’s new look in Anjaan, which means the fearless
man, has already created a furore in the tinsel town
and fans just can’t wait for the movie to release.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ikkafan

Machanzz oru kidu photo tharamo ithile big size .avatar size pora

----------


## SadumoN

> Machanzz oru kidu photo tharamo ithile big size .avatar size pora

----------


## ikkafan

> 


thnx macha repped :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s Anjaan is a bilingual

It is well known that Suriya has a huge fan base not
just in Tamil Nadu but in the neighbouring state
Andhra Pradesh. Therefore, director-producer N
Lingusamy has decided to cash in on it by making
Anjaan a bilingual.
Yes, this mega budget film, which is jointly produced
by UTV Motion Pictures and Tirupati Brothers, will be
made simultaneously in Tamil and Telugu.
Suriya’s new look in Anjaan, which means the fearless
man, has already created a furore in the tinsel town
and fans just can’t wait for the movie to release.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

സൂര്യയുടെ അഞ്ചാനയ്ക്ക് രജനിയുടെ ആശംസ
Posted by: Aswathi
Published: Friday, January 17, 2014, 14:54 [IST]
തമിഴ് നടന് സൂര്യയുടെ പുതിയ
ചിത്രം എല്ലാതരത്തിലും ശ്രദ്ധനേടിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്.
ലിങ്കുസ്വാമിയുടെ സംവിധാനത്തില്
സൂര്യനായകനാകുന്ന ചിത്രത്തെ കുറിച്ച്
ഓരോദിവസവും പുറത്തു വരുന്നത് പുതിയ പുതിയ
വാര്ത്തകളാണ്.
ബോളിവുഡ് താരം സൊണാക്ഷി സിന്ഹ
ആദ്യമായി സൂര്യയുടെ ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ തമിഴില്
ഐറ്റം നമ്പര് ചെയ്യുന്നു എന്നതായിരുന്നു സിനിമ
ആദ്യം ശ്രദ്ധിക്കപ്പെടാന് തുടങ്ങിയത്. തൊട്ടടുത്ത
ദിവസം സിനിമയുടെ പേര് പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചു.
അഞ്ചാന്. എല്ലാം കഴിഞ്ഞ്, കഴിഞ്ഞ
ദിവസം ചിത്രത്തിലെ സൂര്യയുടെ പുതിയ
ലുക്കും പുറത്തിറക്കി.
ആരാധകരെ പിടിച്ചിരിത്തുന്ന പുതിയ
ഗെറ്റപ്പാണ് സൂര്യയ്ക്ക് ചിത്രത്തില്.
ഇപ്പോള് ഒടുവില് കേള്ക്കുന്നത്
തമിഴകത്തിന്റെ തലൈവന്, സ്റ്റൈല്മന്നന്
രജനീകാന്ത് സൂര്യയുടെ അഞ്ചാനയ്ക്ക്
ആശംസകളുമായി രംഗത്തെത്തിയെന്നാണ്. നല്ല
ചിത്രങ്ങളെയും അഭിനേതാക്കളെയും നേരിട്ട്
വിളിച്ച് അഭിനന്ദനമറിയിക്കുകയും ആശംസകള്
നേരുകയും ചെയ്യുന്നത്
രജനീകാന്തിന്റെ ശീലമാണ്. എന്നാല്
ചിത്രമായാലും അഭിനേതാക്കളായലും മികച്ചതാണെന്ന്
രജനിയ്ക്ക് തോന്നണം. സൂര്യയുടെ പുതിയ
ചിത്രത്തില് രജനിക്ക് ആ പ്രതീക്ഷയുണ്ടെന്ന്
സാരം.
സംവിധായകന് ലിങ്കുസ്വാമിയാണ്
രജനിയുടെ അനുഗ്രഹവും ആശംസയും കിട്ടിയ
കാര്യം പറഞ്ഞത്.
അടുത്തിടെ രജനി സാറിനെ നേരില് കാണാന്
ഇടയായെന്നും പുതിയ ചിത്രത്തെ കുറിച്ച്
സംസാരിച്ചെന്നും ലിങ്കുസ്വാമി പറഞ്ഞു.
താങ്കള്ക്ക് ഈ ചിത്രം നല്ല രീതിയില് ചെയ്യാന്
കഴിയുമെന്ന് എനിക്ക്
വിശ്വാസമുണ്ടെന്നും എന്റെ എല്ലാവിധ
ആശംസകളും താങ്കള്ക്കും താങ്കളുടെ ടീമിനും നല്കുന്നതായി

----------


## GangsteR

ആരാധകര് വീണതു തന്നെ
പൊതുവെ സൂര്യസ്റ്റൈല് ആകര്ഷണമാണ്. പുതിയ
ചിത്രത്തില് കട്ടി കുറഞ്ഞ താടിയും സ്ട്രൈറ്റ്
ചെയ്ത മുടിയുമായാണ് സൂര്യ എത്തുന്നത്.

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamys script for Rajinikanth



Director N Lingusamy has said that he was
pleasantly surprised when Superstar Rajinikanth
enquired about the progress of the Suriya
starrer Anjaan when got a chance to meet him
recently. Stating that the star keeps himself
updated about all the film news, Lingusamy
pointed out that he also ensured to enquire
about the progress.
On an opportunity to work with the Superstar,
Lingusamy is reported to have said that he pens
all the scripts with Rajini in mind but somehow
has not managed to pen the perfect script that
would suit Rajinis calibre. Will Lingusamy and
Rajinikanth work together in the near future?
Lets wait and watch!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jenny

his hairstyle is pretty damn cool. aarano stylist

----------


## Nithz



----------


## JJK

look kidukki.. rls ennatekka?

----------


## jawoose

> look kidukki.. rls ennatekka?


*August- september aanennu thonunnoo*

----------


## JJK

> *August- september aanennu thonunnoo*


 :Ok: ..................

----------


## GangsteR

diwali release aayirikkum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

> diwali release aayirikkum


diwali ead month aane?

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> diwali release aayirikkum





> diwali ead month aane?


Augest Release Anu...

----------


## JJK

> Augest Release Anu...


 :Ok: .............

----------


## GangsteR

> Augest Release Anu...


august irangiyillenkil diwali..athaanu plan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> august irangiyillenkil diwali..athaanu plan


Diwali Ku VJ-ARM/AJith-GVM Film Undakum.

----------


## GangsteR

> Diwali Ku VJ-ARM/AJith-GVM Film Undakum.


GVM-Ajith movie kanilla..chances of Suriya-Vj clash...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

:Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## binz

Surya's get up kidu..................

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan 2nd Schedule Shooting Commences At
Mumbai From 22. It Will Be 30 Days Schedule In
Mumbai & Maharashtra #Suriya @Samanthaprabhu2

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha via twitter :
Night shoot for vasu-ntr film.Hyd is chilly..long
schedule ends Tm..Back to Bombay the day after
for # Anjaan # lovework

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan second schedule shooting commences at
Mumbai from 22nd. It will be another 30 days
schedule in Mumbai & Maharashtra

----------


## GangsteR

SantoshSivanASC. ISC @ santoshsivan 
Anjaan schedule from 22nd  :Smile:  looking forward to it!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya and team stick on to Mumbai
Jan 21, 2014



The second schedule of Suriya’s next movie, Anjaan begins on the 22 nd of this month, in Mumbai. And, the team has planned the shoot for another 30 days, in Maharashtra. It is to be noted that the first schedule lasting for 35 days, in Mumbai, was
recently wrapped up.
The first look posters of Anjaan, directed by Lingusamy, were released on Pongal day. It had Suriya in a raw makeover, with a toothpick clenched between his lips. He, in every aspect, looked like a ruffian – the character he plays in the movie.
Samantha, after a brief hiatus from Tamil Cinema, plays the
heroine role. Her last release in Tamil was Neethaane En
Ponvasantham in 2012, not considering her cameo in
Theeya Velai Seiyyanum Kumaru.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

One of the highly anticipated movies in Kollywood in 2014
is Suriya's Anjaan. Lingusamy is directing it under his
banner Tirrupathi Brothers and jointly producing it with UTV
Motion Pictures. Samantha is the heroine. The first
schedule of the film was recently completed in Mumbai.
Now we hear from UTV South's head G Dhananjayan that
Anjaan's second schedule will commence from January 22
in Mumbai. It will go on for a month and include other
locations in Goa and Maharashtra. Combination scenes of
Suriya and Samantha including a song will be shot during
this schedule. The star cast includes Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut
Jamwal, Dalip Tahil and many others. Ace Cameraman
Santosh Sivan and Music Director Yuvan Shankar Raja are
part of this project. Anjaan is expected to release by
August 2014

----------


## Jenny

he looks like in aaru movie  :Giveup:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


Anyaaya kalipp look.. :Clapping:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Augest Release Anu...


August ile ullo... :Moodoff:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan's second schedule begins
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, January 22, 2014]



There has never been a dearth of expectation for the film
Anjaan thanks to its lead actor Surya who is beaming with
the stupendous success of Singam 2. Now the first look
stills of the film that were released last week have only
helped for the skyrocketing of the expectations for this
Lingusamy Directorial venture.
The second schedule of Anjaan that has Santhosh Sivan
cranking the lens and Yuvan Shankar Raja composing the
tunes and re-recording, is all set to begin in Mumbai and
other locales in the rest of Maharashtra from today. Lingu
who is reportedly making his debut as an Actor playing a
main role in this film has planned the current schedule as a
30 day long one, so that the shoot can be completed
within the deadline.
Samantha is pairing up with Surya for the first time in this
film and Vidyut Jamwal of Thuppakki fame is also included
in the star cast.
The film touted as stylish action entertainer is produced
jointly by Lingusamy's Tirupathi Brothers and UTV Moti

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Hindiyilum irakan plan undennu thonunnu. Manoj bajpey, vidyuth jamwal, dalip tahil, rajpal yadav etc in star cast.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s Anjaan in Mumbai

Suriya and director Lingusamy had wrapped up the
first schedule of Anjaan in Mumbai and returned back
to the city to celebrate the Pongal festival. And now
they are back to the grind with the commencement of
the second schedule.
Interestingly, the team has once again decided on
Mumbai as the preferred location and the shooting
commenced today as planned.
We also hear that Anjaan will be shot in various
location in Maharashtra in the coming days.

----------


## GangsteR

> Hindiyilum irakan plan undennu thonunnu. Manoj bajpey, vidyuth jamwal, dalip tahil, rajpal yadav etc in star cast.


hindiyil dub cheythu irakumayirikkum

----------


## GangsteR

''After Ghajini, it's Anjaan''
Jan 24, 2014



Suriya's upcoming movie with director Lingusamy, Anjaan, is among the most expected films this year. The first look stills of the movie and the title were officially unveiled around Pongal and ever since, the movie has been the talk of the town.
The producer of the movie and Lingusamy's brother, N. Subash
Chandra Bose, shared some
interesting things about the movie in a recent interview.
"After Ghajini, Suriya's look has created the maximum
buzz for Anjaan. The title has also given a big hype for the
film. This film will surely be a big commercial level for both
Suriya and the director. The entire film is set in Mumbai
and it is being filmed in line with our expectations. Anjaan
will definitely be a new experience for the audience. The
Suriya - Samantha pairing is looking really fresh and
beautiful and she is performing very well. Coming to
Santosh Sivan, I am sure that Anjaan will make a bigger
impact than his other commercial films. He is giving the
desired look to the film"
Anjaan is co-produced by UTV Motion Pictures and is set
for release in the month of August.

----------


## GangsteR

Vidyut Jammwal @ VidyutJammwal 10h
Back on the sets of #Anjaan with my director
Lingaswamy and co-star Suriya. Shooting nights all
over again...

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhVBPPWBt4g&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya cancels Anjaan shoot and flies out
Jan 24, 2014



Actor Suriya, who is currently busy shooting in Mumbai for Thirrupathy Brothers’ Anjaan directed by Lingusamy, after hearing the demise of the veteran Telugu superstar
Akkineni Nageswara Rao, cancelled his schedule and flew to Hyderabad and met actor Nagarjuna and family. He conveyed his condolences to the family and spent some time with them.
Akkineni Nageswara Rao breathed his last on 22 nd January
2014. In honour of him the entire Telugu industry was shut
down on the day of his funeral. He was laid to rest with
full state honours in Annapurna Studios, Hyderabad.

----------


## SadumoN

> Suriya cancels Anjaan shoot and flies out
> Jan 24, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Suriya, who is currently busy shooting in Mumbai for Thirrupathy Brothers Anjaan directed by Lingusamy, after hearing the demise of the veteran Telugu superstar
> Akkineni Nageswara Rao, cancelled his schedule and flew to Hyderabad and met actor Nagarjuna and family. He conveyed his condolences to the family and spent some time with them.
> Akkineni Nageswara Rao breathed his last on 22 nd January
> 2014. In honour of him the entire Telugu industry was shut
> ...


title kandappo aadyam onnu njetti... :Shocked:

----------


## GangsteR

> title kandappo aadyam onnu njetti...


njaanum.....

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 1
Congratulations to our partner @ThirrupathiBros &
@dirlingusamy sir 4 bringing in another super film
from the banner. Kudos & wishing u more

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan to have a Opening song



Surya's latest film Singam 2 that turned out to be one of
the money spinners of 2013 had a opening song in which
actress Anjali made a cameo appearance and danced to
the tune of Devi Sri Prasad. Now fans cannot wait to know
whether their icon's next film Anjaan with Lingusamy will
have an opening song and it has also been shot during the
first schedule of the film's shoot that has been completed
recently.
As per sources related to the film, yes the film does have a
opening song for Surya, tuned by Yuvan Shankar Raja. This
time the girl to dance with the Singam Star will be Mariyam
Zakariyaa. This Swedish-Iranian actress cum model has
danced for a few Bollywood and Tollywood item
numbers and also debuted in Kollywood with an item song
in the 2010 film Nagaram directed by Sundar.C.

----------


## GangsteR

Congrats Santosh sivan for Padmasri....

----------


## JJK

samanthade pic onnum vannille?? :Ahupinne:

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR

> samanthade pic onnum vannille??


illa.........

----------


## GangsteR

വിജയ്ക്കും സൂര്യയ്ക്കും നായിക സമാന്ത മാത്രം!

തെലുങ്കിലും തമിഴിലും മാറി മാറി പരീക്ഷണം നടത്തിയ
സമാന്തയ്ക്ക് ഒടുവില് തമിഴില് നല്ല
കാലം തെളിഞ്ഞു. ഈഗ എന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ പ്രേക്ഷകര് ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചു തുടങ്ങിയ
സമാന്തയ്ക്ക്
2014ന്റെ തുടക്കം രാശിയോടെ തന്നെയാണ്.
തമിഴിലെ രണ്ട്
സൂപ്പര്സ്റ്റാറുകള്ക്കൊപ്പമല്ലേ ഒന്നിച്ചഭിനയിക്കുന്നത്.
വിജയ് - മുരുകദോസ് കൂട്ടുകെട്ടില് പിറക്കുന്ന
ഇനിയും പേരിടാത്ത ഒരറു ചിത്രവും സൂര്യ- ലിങ്കു
സ്വാമി കൂട്ടു കെട്ടില് പിറക്കുന്ന അഞ്ചാന് എന്ന
ചിത്രവുമാണ് സമാന്തയ്ക്ക്
ഭാഗ്യവുമായി വന്നിരിക്കുന്നത്.
തമിഴിലും തെലുങ്കിലും കന്നടയിലും എന്തിന്
ഒരി ഹിന്ദി ചിത്രത്തിലും സമാന്ത
അഭിനയിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.
പക്ഷെ ഭാഗ്യം കൊണ്ടുവന്നത്
തമിഴിലും കന്നടയിലും ഒരേ സമയം ചിത്രീകരിച്ച
ഈഗ എന്ന ചിത്രമാണ്.
തുപ്പാക്കി എന്ന തകര്പ്പന് ഹിറ്റിന്
ശേഷം വിജയ് യും മുരുകദോസും ഒന്നിക്കുന്നത്
സമാന്ത നായികയാകുന്ന ഈ പുതിയ ചിത്രത്തിന്
വേണ്ടിയാണ്. ഹിന്ദിയില് ഇപ്പോള്
തുപ്പാക്കിയുടെ റീമേക്ക് ഒരുക്കുന്ന മുരുകദോസ്
അതിന്റെ പണി കഴിഞ്ഞാല് ഉടന് വിജയ്- സമാന്ത
ചിത്രത്തിലേക്ക് കടക്കും. സൂര്യ പുത്തന്
ഗെറ്റപ്പിലെത്തുന്ന ആക്ഷന് ചിത്രമാണ്
ലിങ്കുസാമിയുടെ അഞ്ചാന്.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഫസ്റ്റ് ലുക്കും മറ്റും ഇപ്പോള്
തന്നെ പ്രേക്ഷകര് സ്വീകരിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു.

----------


## GangsteR

വിജയ്, വിക്രം, സൂര്യ, അജിത്ത് ഇവരിലാര്ക്ക് ഭാഗ്യം



പുതുമുഖങ്ങള്ക്ക് അവസരം നല്കി തമിഴ്
സൂപ്പര്സ്റ്റാറുകള്
അല്പം മാറി നിന്നെങ്കിലും പൊടിപാറുന്ന
മത്സരങ്ങളുമായി അവര് തിരിച്ചെത്തുന്നു.
ഇനിയൊരു മത്സരക്കൊഴുപ്പിലേക്ക് നീങ്ങുകയാണ്
തമിഴകം. മത്സരിക്കാനെത്തുന്നതോ വിജയ്,
വിക്രം, അജിത്ത് സൂര്യ. ആരാധകരുടെ എണ്ണത്തില്
ഇഞ്ചോടിഞ്ച് പോരാട്ടം നടത്തുന്ന ഇവരുടെ പുതിയ
ചിത്രങ്ങള്
സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നതാകട്ടെ തമിഴകത്തെ മുന്
നിര സംവിധായകരും.
ജില്ലയുടെ വിജയം ആഘോഷിക്കുന്ന
തിരക്കിലും വിജയ് രണ്ട് സംവിധായകര്ക്ക് ഡേറ്റ്
നല്കിയിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. മുരുക ദോസിനും ചിമ്പു ദേവനും.
തുപ്പാക്കി ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ വിജയത്തിന്
ശേഷം വീണ്ടും വിജയ് യും മുരുക
ദോസും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില് പ്രേക്ഷകര്ക്ക്
വലിയ പ്രതീക്ഷയാണുള്ളത്.
ഇനിയും പേരിട്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്ത ചിത്രത്തില്
സമാന്തയാണ് നായിക.
തുപ്പാക്കിയുടെ ഹിന്ദി പതിപ്പ് ഒരുക്കുന്ന
തിരക്കിലാണ് മുരുകദോസ് ഇപ്പോള്.
വീരത്തിന്റെ വിജയത്തിന്
ശേഷം അജിത്തും മറ്റൊരു ചിത്രത്തിലേക്ക് കടന്നു.
ഗൗതം മേനോനാണ്
ചിത്രം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത്. സൂര്യ
ഒഴിവാക്കിയ ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ അജിത്തും ഗൗതം മേനോനും ആദ്യമായി ഒന്നിക്കുന്നു
എന്നതാണ് ഒരു പ്രത്യേകത. അനുഷ്കയാണ് നായിക.
ചിമ്പുവിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന ഒരു
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ തിരക്കിലാണ് ഗൗതം മേനോന്
ഇപ്പോള്. അതുകഴിഞ്ഞാല്
ഫെബ്രുവരിയോടെ അജിത്തുമായി കൈകോര്ക്കും.
സൂര്യ- ലിങ്കുസ്വാമി കൂട്ടുകെട്ടില് പിറക്കുന്ന
അഞ്ചാനാണ് അടുത്തത്. സൂര്യയുടെ പുതിയ ഗെറ്റപ്പ്
ഇതിനകം പ്രേക്ഷകര് സ്വീകരിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു.
യുടിവിയും തിരുപ്പതി മോഷന്
പക്ചേഴ്സും ചേര്ന്ന് നിര്മിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്
സമാന്തയാണ് സൂര്യയുടെ നായിക.
ആര്യയെയും മാധവനെയും ഒന്നിപ്പിച്ച്
വേട്ടൈ എന്ന ചിത്രം ഒരുക്കിയതിന്
ശേഷം ലിങ്കുസ്വാമി ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രമാണ്
അഞ്ചാന്.
ബിഗ് ബജറ്റില് ഇറങ്ങുന്ന ശങ്കര് വിക്രം കൂട്ടുകെട്ട്
തമിഴകം കടന്ന് ഏഴുനാടുകള്ക്ക് പ്രതീക്ഷയാണ്.
യന്തിരന് ശേഷം ഏറെ കുറേ അതേ ഗെറ്റപ്പിലാണ്
ശങ്കര് വക്രിമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഐ എന്ന
ചിത്രം ചെയ്യുന്നത്. പതിനേഴ്
ഭാഷകളിലായി ചിത്രീകരിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്
മലയാളി താരം സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയും ഒരു പ്രധാന
വേഷം ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്. ഇതിനോടൊപ്പം കമല്
ഹസന്റെ വിശ്വരൂപം 2
വും രജനീകാന്തിന്റെ കൊച്ചടിയനും കൂടെയാവുമ്പോള്
പറയുകയും വേണ്ട.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
. @santoshsivan is very happy 2 b conferred the
#PadmaShri "Came as a welcome surprise. It is the
beginning of a new chapter in my life". santoshsivan in Mumbai shooting 4 Suriya's
#Anjaan with new toy Red Dragon digital camera.
His Inam (Ceylon) in Tamil 2 release in April.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Today #AnjaaN Shooting Took Place At Rajiv
Gandhi Institute Of Technology Collage In Andheri |
@AnjaanTheFilm

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2
#Anjaan progressing at a super fast pace..super
focussed team.really happy

----------


## GangsteR

ANJAAN TEAM IS SUPER FOCUSED - SAMANTHA
28 Jan 2014 - 02 49 PM



As reported earlier Anjaan's 30 days second schedule is
progressing in Mumbai and other parts of Maharashtra. Now for the first time Samantha has updated about
Suriya's Anjaan, the actress said that Anjaan team is
focused and the film is progressing at a superb pace. The
actress expressed her happiness in working with such a
hard working team which includes Santhosh Sivan,
Lingusamy, Suriya, Vidyut Jamwal and many.
Produced by UTV and Thirupathi brothers Anjaan has
music by Yuvan Shankar Raja and the film is slated for
August release.

----------


## GangsteR

No alternative for Samantha, says Lingusamy
Jan 28, 2014



Director Lingusamy has said in a recent
interview that he had changed three stories for
Suriya and finally decided on Anjaan, but right
from the beginning he had Samantha in mind to
play the lead girl in the film. The director
revealed that there was no alternative for this
pretty actress and this was evident when he saw
her perform onscreen.
Stating that every time he would approach
Samantha with a new script, Lingusamy added
that he would make it clear to her that she is his
only choice. Lingusamy, stating that Anjaan is
progressing well as expected, pointed out that
he will be able to release this film on time.

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Anjaan release date locked
Jan 29, 2014

The Suriya - Samantha starrer Anjaan, directed by Lingusamy is one among the most expected films this year. This film has already been shot extensively in Mumbai and Goa, and
close to 40% of the film has been completed. The remaining portions of the film will also be canned in the state of Maharashtra. Currently, the film is being shot in the Whistling
Woods campus in Mumbai.
Yuvan Shankar Raja has been signed on to do music for
the film and 5 songs have been planned totally. Yuvan has
already worked with Lingusamy in films such as
Sandakozhi, Vettai and Paiyya and his songs played a big
role in the success of all these films.
Anjaan has been planned as an August 15th release to
coincide with Independence Day. August 15th also
happens to be a Friday, it must be noted.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha happy with 'Anjaan' team

Pretty actress Samantha , currently shooting for action-
thriller 'Anjaan' starring Suriya, is happy with the pace
at which the movie's filming is progressing and also
working with a focused team. "Anjaan progressing at a
super fast pace. super focused team. really happy,"
posted a happy Samantha, who is paired opposite Suriya
for the first time.
Produced by Lingusamy's home banner, Tirupati
Brothers, the film is said to be an action packed thriller
which is set in the backdrop of Mumbai . The film is
said to be romantic story and the music would be
scored by Yuvan Shankar Raja. It also features Prakash
Raj, Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj Bajpayee, Rajpal Yadav and
Dalip Tahil in important roles.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya makes it grand... Team Anjaan with Dhanush, Madhavan and more
Jan 30, 2014

With Kamal Haasan, Santosh Sivan and Vairamuthu being conferred the Padma Awards, the entire South film fraternity is in a party mood. A grand party was hosted by Suriya recently in honour of Padmashri Santosh Sivan, who by the way is also helming the lens for Lingusamy’s Anjaan.
Madhavan, Dhanush, Prabhu Deva, Dhananjayan Govind,
Shruti Haasan, Anirudh and Ragini graced the party and
conveyed their wishes to the ace cinematographer.
Meanwhile, 40% of Anjaan starring Suriya and Samantha in
the lead has been canned already. We hear the producers,
Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures are planning
to release the mega budget project on August 15 th , the
Independence Day. Yuvan Shankar Raja is working on the
music.

----------


## GangsteR

SURIYA'S SURPRISE PARTY TO SANTOSH SIVAN


It is known that Suriya and Santhosh Sivan are working together in Anjaan which is being directed by Lingusamy. Yesterday
actor Suriya arranged for a surprise party to Santosh Sivan on the prestigious Padma Shri award.
The party had the presence of Dhanush, Madhavan, Shruthi
Haasan, Prabhu Deva, Ritesh, Anirudh , Ragini, and the
key members of Anjaan team.
Santosh Sivan tweeted "It was an awesome surprise party
organized by Surya to celebrate the padmashri in
mumbai!". As we said earlier Anjaan team is currently in
Mumbai for the 30 days second schedule.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya`s surprise party for Santosh!

Suriya held a surprise party on Wednesday night for his Anjaan
cameraman the renowned cinematographer Padmashri Santosh
Sivan. It was held at a Mumbai five star as the shooting of Anjaan is going on there.
Santosh Sivan himself tweeted, "It was an awesome
surprise party organized by Suriya to celebrate the
Padmashri in mumbai!" Among those present were
Madhavan, Dhanush, Prabhudeva, Shruti Haasan, Ritesh
Deshmukh, Ragini, music director Anirudh and team
Anjaan .
Santosh is very happy that he received the prestigious
Padmashri. He was seen chatting up with each and every
guest at the party. Suriya and Santosh were shooting the
whole day around Mumbai suburbs.
Suriya had instructed everybody in the unit not to tell
Santosh about the party and wanted to surprise him.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
It was a fantastic party.in.honor.of Santosh
Sivan.sir by Suriya sir...had a great.time.with.team
#Anjaan . Goodnight

----------


## GangsteR

#Suriya Organized Dance Shows At The Party The
Songs Were Santosh Sivan Movie Hits And Its Been
Big Treat For The Ace Cinematographer

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

> 


aa posterinte munpil nikkunna koothara etha??  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan to arrive on Independence Day

Suriya’s Anjaan will be out on the Independence Day, report
source. Director N Lingusamy is planning to shoot this film in various locations outside Tamil Nadu and we hear that it would be the most stylish flick in the recent times. We also hear that Lingusamy is planning to shoot in locations
where Tamil films have never been shot before. Looks like
he has a visual treat on cards for the movie buffs.
Samantha plays Suriya’s leading lady in Anjaan and this is
the first time they are pairing up.

----------


## GangsteR

Team # Anjaan .shifted to Panchgani near Pune to shoot a
super song from Yuvan.at.some beautiful locations. Looking
forward :Smile: 
- Dhananjayan Govind # UTV Via Twitter (@Dhananjayang)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Tigerbasskool

firstlook looks very impressive...surya looking cool...after ajiths snp look now its suryas turn

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

The shoot for #Suriya 's next #Anjaan is on in full swing. The
crew has reportedly been shooting in the picturesque
Panchgani, near # Pune for a song sequence. Interestingly, it
was in the same location, that a few portions
of # Superstar #Rajinikanth 's hit number Ballelakka
from # Sivaji was shot.

----------


## GangsteR

Team Anjaan at the 'Ballelakka' spot
Feb 02, 2014

We had reported earlier that team Anjaan has been shooting in different locations in Mumbai and other places in Maharashtra. Well, the latest update we hear is that the team is now camped in Panchgani, the beautiful village near Pune, to shoot a song.
It should be noted that a few portions of the 'Ballelakka'
song from Sivaji were also shot in this village. Anjaan is
directed by Lingusamy and has Suriya in the lead. Yuvan
Shankar Raja has composed the music for the film and the
camera is being helmed by Padmashri Santosh Sivan.

----------


## GangsteR

ITS CONFIRMED SAMANTHA TO WORK IN TWO
BIGGIES WORTH 100 CRORES
04 Feb 2014 - 12 14 PM



It is known that Samantha is working in Suriya's Anjaan and
the actress is currently busy with the song shoot in Pune. Now
the latest is that the actress has been confirmed for Vijay
and AR Murugadoss's untitled film which commenced
yesterday.
Yesterday the official press statement confirmed that
Samantha will be working with Vijay - AR Murugadoss
project. It is said that the combined budget of both the
films will sure to touch 100 crores and now Samantha will
be simultaneously working in both the projects.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha to work with two big stars at the same time
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, February 05, 2014]

Actor Vijay's upcoming film with renowned director
A.R.Murugdoss is expected to start soon. Predominant
part of the shoot of the film is expected to take place in
Kolkata. It is worth remembering the actor-director duo's
first outing Thupakki , the blockbuster film of the year 2012
was shot entirely in Mumbai.
Young actress Samantha's name has been doing the
rounds as the likely heroine of this mega budget film, and
now an official press release from the team has confirmed
the same.
Samantha who has not had a Tamil release for the whole
of last year is currently working with Surya in the film
Anjaan directed by Lingusamy. Now she will also be acting
with Vijay and Murugdoss another massive actor-director
combo.
Both the films are expected to release within 2014 and that
will make this year a memorable one for this pretty lass
whose last tamil film was Gautham Menon directed
Neethane En Ponvasantham that ended as a box office
failure.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajith's big help for Gautham Menon
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, February 05, 2014]



While fans of Thala Ajith are keeping their fingers crossed
for the start of the film in which their idol teams up with
director Gautham Vasudev Menon for the first time, the
director has joined the list of celebrities who have
appreciated Ajith's helping tendency.
Gautham has stated that Ajith had three directors in his
mind to work with after Veeram and he knew he was not
one among them. But when Ajith came to know that the
direcfor's proposed film with actor Surya has been shelved,
he called and asked to prepare a suitable script for him.
The director, who is currently busy shooting his film with
Simbu and Pallavi Subash playing the lead roles, said that
the Star's offer to work together was indeed a helping
gesture extended to him. He also reminded the fact that
Ajith never professes the help he has done to others.
Regarding the developments on this yet to be launched
film, Gautham confirmed that he has narrated the one-liner
to Ajith and the star has given a go ahead to complete the
script based on that. Gautham said he will soon finish the
script and narrate it to Ajith.
An official announcement of this untitled film produced by
renowned producer A.M.Ratnam is expected soon. Actress
Anushka is most likely to work with Ajith and Gautham for
the first time in this film.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Shooting Taking Place At Karjat,
Maharashtra |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha completes Anjaan song
TNN | Feb 8, 2014, 12.00PM IST



The shoot for the Suriya-Samantha starrer Anjaan is
going on in full swing in Panchgani near Pune. The
leading lady of the film, recently completed the shoot of
a dance number in the film for which she shot under the
hot sun.
Soon after she wrapped up the shoot, the actress
posted on her micro-blogging page, "Shot a high energy
dance number for Anjaan. So much respect for he
background dancers . no umbrellas, no fancy caravans,
no juice. And it was hot...really hot. You guys rock."

----------


## GangsteR

Schedule wrap for Samantha
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, February 08, 2014]



It is well known that the shooting of the film Anjaan is
going on in a brisk pace in Mumbai and its suburbs. The
film directed by Lingusamy has Surya and Samantha
playing the lead roles.
Today Samantha has tweeted that she took part in the
shooting of a song that involved high energy dance
movements in a open space under the scorching sun. Her
tweets could be understood has the lass's appreciation for
her co-dancers in the song.
Her tweet says , "Shot a high energy dance number for
Anjaan. So much respect for he background dancers . no
umbrellas, no fancy caravans, no juice." In her next tweet
that looks like a follow up to this goes like this: "And it
was hot...really hot. You guys rock"
The song that Samantha is referring to in her tweet is said
to have shot in a place called Panchagni that is located at
98 kilometres from Pune.
In an earlier tweet Samantha has hinted that with this song
getting completed, her part in the current schedule of the
film is over and she is bound to be back at Chennai.
"Phew and it's a schedule wrap for me... Bye bye
Panchagni. Homeward bound...some polishing and shining
before I start working again"
This can be correlated with an earlier news published in
this cite which said that Samantha is expected to join the
second schedule of Vijay-A.R.Murugdoss project to take
place in Chennai.

----------


## GangsteR

Prabhu Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2
Phew and it's a schedule wrap for me.. Bye bye
panchgani.Homeward bound..some polishing and
shining before I start work again

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2

Shot a high energy dance number for #anjaan .So
much respect for the background dancers..no
umbrellas,no fancy caravans,no juice

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'Santosh Shivan'birthday bash,that happend yesterday

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Yuvanshankar Raja @ Raja_Yuvan 
Been super busy with work,working on anjaan now
recorded two songs happy with it... And I love the
visuals.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

YUVAN converted to ISLAM

----------


## GangsteR

JUST IN : YUVAN CONFIRMS HIS RELIGIOUS STATUS AS ISLAM
09 Feb 2014 - 02 15 PM



There was a buzz in K-town that Yuvan converted his religion
to Islam and also he is soon to marry for the third time. Today
the music composer confirmed in twitter that he is converted
to Islam and he is proud of being a Muslim. The composer
said that there is no misunderstanding between him and
his father Ilaiyaraaja on his choice of following Islam,
Yuvan said his family as supportive as ever and also
clarified that he is not married for the third time.
Yuvan's official statement on his religious converson comes
as a sigh of relief for his fans who are worried about many
rumors in the industry. On professional front Yuvan
updated that he has recorded two songs for Suriya's
Anjaan and he is very happy with the visuals too.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s Anjaan shooting stalled

T he Mumbai Dance Union members staged a protest
at the Anjaan shooting spot recently after coming to
know that the team has been shooting a dance
sequence without engaging dancers from their Union.
According the rule, 30 percent of the dancers from the
state in which the shooting is progressing must be
engaged but choreographer Raju Sundaram was using
his own dancers.
Following this, trouble started to brew up and the
Dance Union members staged a protest stalling the
shooting in Mumbai. Finally, the Anjaan team had to
shell out Rs. 60,000 as fine. The movie is directed by
N Lingusamy and stars Suriya and Samantha as the
lead pair.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan' faces protest
IndiaGlitz [Monday, February 10, 2014]




Surya's upcoming film with Lingusamy is briskly
progressing in Mumbai and a few other parts of
Maharashtra. Recently a song with many dancers has been
shot. The sons shoot was disrupted by Mumbai Dance
Association.
There is a rule stating that whenever a shooting takes place
in other state, 70% of dancers belonging to the industry to
which the film belongs and 30% dancers belonging to the
state where the shooting takes place. However the song
shot in Pune is said to have breached this condition and
since Raju Sundaram had used none other than his
assistants to dance in the song. The shooting was allowed
to resume only after the team Anjaan paid a fine amount of
Rs.60,000/- .
Anjaan has Samantha pairing up with Surya for the first
time. Music is scored by Yuvan Shankar Raja and Santhosh
Sivan cranks the camera.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.iflickz.com/2014/02/two-s...as-anjaan.html

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR

After 12 long years, for Suriya
Feb 12, 2014



There is an interesting new addition to the cast of Suriya's Anjaan, which already comprises the likes of Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal and Manoj Bajpai. Ace comedian Vivek has also
been roped in to add to the entertainment quotient of Anjaan.
Vivek's comedy track for Lingusamy's milestone movie Run in
2002 was a big rage and played a major role in the film's
success. After Run, Anjaan would be the movie which
marks the reunion of the Vivek - Lingusamy duo.
Vivek is currently busy with movies such as Vai Raja Vai
and Naan Thaan Bala. He sure is a value addition to
Anjaan, which is set for a August 15th release.

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy connect with Vivek again for
Suriya

It had been years since we saw Vivek in director N
Lingusamy’s film. The last time was in Run, directed
by Lingusamy and it had Vivek playing the comedian.
The comedy in this movie was well received but for
some reason they could not work together again.
After all these years, Vivek has found a berth in
Lingusamy’s film. Yes, you’ve guessed it right! Vivek
will be playing the role of a comedian in Anjaan which
has Samantha as Suriya’s heroine.

----------


## GangsteR

Vivekh Returns With a Bang
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, February 12, 2014]
Tweet 0
The last Vivekh was seen in an active role was as part of
'Singam 2', and it's been more than a decade for him
since he last teamed up with director Linguswamy for
'Run'. Now the comedian is back on board with Suriya and
Linguswamy in 'Anjaan' we hear. The team started
shooting and are now in search of locations in Goa.



A source close to the movie says that Vivekh will be
playing a prominent and important role in 'Anjaan'. So this
project is likely to mark Vivekh's grand return to cinema.
Vivekh, we hear, is excited about his role in ' Anjaan' and
the actor is shooting for 'Naan Dhaan Bala' right now.

----------


## SadumoN

*‪Vivekh‬ teams up with ‪Suriya‬ and Lingusamy!* 

Vivekh is back in the Kollywood circuit. While the ace comedian is busy with Naan Dhaan Bala, in which he is playing the lead, and a string of other projects, he has now gone ahead and signed to be a part of Anjaan. He will be seen playing an equally important role in the film, for which he will start shooting soon.

A source confirms, "While Vivekh was last seen in Singam II with Suriya, he will be teaming up with Lingusamy after almost a decade (they last worked together in Run). Vivekh is quite kicked about his role. The team is presently hunting for locations in Goa."

----------


## GangsteR

RUN AND SINGAM CONNECTION IN LINGUSAMY'S ANJAAN


Though Lingusamy debuted with family entertainer Aanandam, it was Run which gave him the action director status. The major reason for the tremendous success of Run is because of its fast paced screenplay, superb music and also Vivek's brilliant comedy.
Now nearly after a decade Lingusamy has roped in Vivek
for Anjaan. Vivek has already given many hits with Suriya,
including two blockbusters Singam and Singam2.
Anjaan team is currently in Mumbai and Maharashtra for
the second schedule. Produced by UTV and Thiruppathi
brothers, Anjaan has Samantha as the female lead and
Santosh Sivan is the DOP.
Slated for August 15 release, recently Anjaan team shot a
beautiful song composed by Yuvan.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan in Goa,composing a killa track for Lingusamy's Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR

surya become complan's new brand ambassador. ...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya_Sivakumar :- #Lingusamy wants me to sing one of the songs in # Anjaan which has # Yuvan_Shankar_Raja 's music.Iam not sure how far it will work,But it might

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## POKIRI

AUG 15 best time aanu KERALATHIL ...eid films july 30 so 2 weeks gapis there...pinne onam sep 7...so there 3 weeks....! 2 weeks il nallonam vaarum..kerl distributor araanelum... :partytime:

----------


## GangsteR

> AUG 15 best time aanu KERALATHIL ...eid films july 30 so 2 weeks gapis there...pinne onam sep 7...so there 3 weeks....! 2 weeks il nallonam vaarum..kerl distributor araanelum... :partytime:


tamil aayakondu paranja datil iranganam ennilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## POKIRI

> tamil aayakondu paranja datil iranganam ennilla


dont think this time...they wont miss dat date...nalla time um und...solo rlease um kittum most prob...15th friday aanu so 3 days pakka weekend....seems like pakkaa

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Xclusive @GangsteR*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Thnx @GangsteR*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

HQ

----------


## SadumoN

> HQ


 :Clap3:   :Clap3:   :Clap3:

----------


## GangsteR

Just-in : Madhan Karky has penned One More song
in #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

Surya to do it for the first time
IndiaGlitz [Monday, February 17, 2014]

Anjaan the film which stars Surya and Samantha is
progressing at a brisk space. Now it seems, the film
directed by N.Lingusamy will be extra special to Surya
fans, since the Singam star is expected to croon a song for
the first time in this film.
Sources say that it is Lignusamy who insisted Surya to sing
a particular song in the film. Initially the actor hesitated
stating that he is not good at singing but seems to have
complied with the director's wish.




With this Surya will be join the list of other leading heroes
like Kamalhassan, Vikram, Dhanush and Simbu who are
popular in singing as well.
It is worth remembering that Surya has already lent his
voice for a Nescafe commercial jingle.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha's name in Anjaan
IndiaGlitz [Monday, February 17, 2014]



The character name of Samantha in her upcoming film
Anjaan is Jeeva. The Naan Eee actress has confirmed this
in a recent media interaction.
She has also sated that she is a big fan of Surya and she
was completely fascinated when she watched Khakha
Khakha during her school days. She also recollected
Surya's visit to her college event as the chief guest and the
way she shouted with her group of friends to grab the
attention of their favorite star.

But now Samantha is one of the leading heroines in Tamil
and Telugu cinema and she has paired up with her dream
hero in Anjaan, the film directed by N.Lingusamy.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha is Jeeva and a fan of Suriya
Feb 17, 2014



After her much acclaimed performance in Gautham Menon’s Neethane En Ponvasantham, the stunning Samantha will be seen
opposite Suriya in Lingusamy’s Anjaan. “I watched Khakha Khakha when I was in my 11 th . Since then I’ve been a huge fan of Suriya. In college, me and my gang never attend the culturals. We used to sneak away and spend the whole time in the canteen. Once, Suriya was the chief guest. We gathered at the hall and made so much noise, just to make him notice us,” recalled Samantha.
“Today, it is a sort of dream come true for me to pair up
with him,” she added. Ask her about her role in Anjaan,
she says, “I play a character named Jeeva. The director
has apparently named the character in remembrance of his
friend and cinematographer, late Jeeva.”
“Generally, Lingusamy’s lead ladies have meaty characters
and my role too will have some stuff. Also, he always
makes sure his heroines are looking pretty onscreen,”
beams the actress, who is also part of the upcoming Vijay-
Murugadoss project.
Meanwhile, major portion of Anjaan is being shot at
Mumbai. Directed by Lingusamy, the film also has Yuvan
Shankar Raja’s music and Padma Shri Santosh Sivan’s
cinematography.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SAMANTHA : I'M A HUGE SURIYA FAN

It is quite rare for actresses to be able to act with their dream hero and now Samantha has bagged that chance. In a recent media interaction the actress said that she has
been a huge Suriya fan right from her school days when
she saw Khakha Khakha. The actress also said that when
Suriya came to her college as chief guest for culturals she
and her gang of friends shouted to grab the attention of
Suriya.
Samantha said she is super happy to be working with her
dream hero in Anjaan. Samantha will play a character
named Jeeva. Anjaan stars Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut
Jamwal and many others.
Directed by Lingusamy, the film has music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja and cinematography by Santosh Sivan.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• Despite Not Being Centre Of Film My Character
Will Make Big Impression Even If The Screen Time
Less - Samantha

----------


## GangsteR

"Like Most @dirlingusamy Films My Characterisation
Is Quite Spunky And Full Of Life." -
@Samanthaprabhu2

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## AjinKrishna



----------


## AjinKrishna



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## avd

Anjaan 2nd look

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## Vigathakumaran



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan Suriya is happy that @dirlingusamy has
completed almost 50% of the film. 2 songs shot
fully and next schedule in Mumbai from Mar 5.

----------


## GangsteR

Action, romance and comedy in Anjaan

Director Lingusamy has said that though Anjaan is a
full length action film, there is adequate scope for
comedy in it. With Suriya playing the lead role, Vivek is
the main comedian and Samantha is the heroine in the
film.
Adding further on this film, the director said that the
love portions between Suriya and Samantha would be
the highlight and it is sure to exceed the expectations
of the movie buffs. In fact, the love scenes will be far
more intense to what the audiences got to see in Kaaka
Kaaka, said the director.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is happy

Suriya is reported to be very happy over the progress
of Lingusamy’s Anjaan. The shooting commenced a
couple of months ago and now over 50 percent of the
portions have been shot.
Added to this, the director has completed shooting
two songs completely and the star is happy over the
end results thus far.
With this positive mindset, the team will be moving
forward for the next schedule that is to be begin on
March 5 th , 2014, reveal trade sources. Samantha plays
Suriya’s lead pair in this film which is predominantly
set in Mumbai and its surrounding areas.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' makes brisk progress

Suriya's Lingusamy directed Anjaan , produced by Thirrupathy Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures, is making brisk progress.
Nearly 60% of the shoot is over in various locations of Mumbai, Goa and Panchgani.
The unit is now taking a short break and will be back for
the next schedule again in Mumbai from March 5. Anjaan
is an action oriented adventure film which has Suriya
sporting a new look. The film has Suriya, Samantha,
Vidyut Jamwal, Vivek and a host of other Hindi character
actors.
Lingusamy is once again teaming up with his favourite
music director Yuvan Shankar Raja in Anjaan . Lingu has
already picturised two songs for the film, and director
himself has said the tunes given by Yuvan were mind
blowing.
The first song was picturised on a huge set put up in a
Mumbai studio. It was picturised on Suriya and Vidyut
Jamwal in a different manner by ace cinematographer
Santosh Sivan.
The second song, a romantic number, was picturised on
Suriya and Samantha in Panchgani and a few other
picturesque locations in Maharashtra. Santosh Sivan has
shot this romantic number using maximum natural light.
Suriya's Anjaan has become red hot and one of the
biggest movies of 2014. It is scheduled for release on
August 15, 2014.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's second look in Anjaan revealed?




Suriya, who is on a little break from his shooting schedules for Anjaan, met up with his fans in Chennai on Saturday, the 22nd February. He updated that about 60% of the movie is complete and that the movie's shoots will be completed by April.
The interesting thing about yesterday's meet was that
Suriya was spotted without his trademark Anjaan spiked
hairdo and facial hair. This Anjaan style has already been
welcomed by fans for being really edgy and stylish.
Yesterday at the fans meet, Suriya was sporting his usual
hair style with a light stubble and he was seen in the same
look in VJ Ramya's wedding reception as well, in the
evening.
This gives rise to the buzz that this will be Suriya's second
look in Anjaan. The shoots of the movie resume on March
5th, again in Mumbai.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vivek 2 join #Anjaan team in its nxt schedule of
shootin frm March5th

----------


## pammuty

enth lookaaan pahayan  :Sneaky2:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Theme To be Out Soon..!!! Will Be a Single track
release..!
Surya Accepted To Release The Single Track Theme For
The First Time !! - Expecting #June Release Of That
song..! Where # July Is Official Album Release Of Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha – a hot favourite among rumourmongers

Samantha is a hot favourite among the
rumourmongers as she is always caught in one
rumour or the other. The recent rumour about
this actress is that she is very upset with director
N Lingusamy and actor Suriya for not including
her pics in the film’s promos.
Some of Anjaan’s posters were released recently
featuring only Suriya and this gave rise to the
news that Samantha is very upset over
it. Refuting this, the actress stated that very well
understands the judgement of the director and
hence will not be upset over such trivial issues.
Samantha added that it is her dream to work in
a project directed by Lingusamy and starring
Suriya that she would never be upset.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Shooting Will be Wrap up By April Last
week :) total 4schedules,3rd schedule starts from
Mar5!

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan third schedule begins
The shooting of Anjaan is progressing at a brisk pace. The
third schedule of the film starts today in Mumbai. This will
be a long schedule for the team and major portions will be
completed in this schedule. About 50% of the film shoot
has been wrapped. Two songs shoot has been completed.
Suriya is sporting two different looks in the film. Ace
comedian Vivek will join the team from this
schedule. Suriya and Samantha play the lead roles in
Anjaan directed by Lingusamy. It is a gangster film set in
the backdrop of Mumbai. Yuvan scores the music for this
action thriller. Santosh Sivan is handling the camera. The
film is produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi brothers jointly
with UTV.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan third schedule begins in Mumbai

The shooting of action-thriller 'Anjaan' starring Suriya
and Samantha in the lead is progressing at a brisk pace.
The third schedule of the film, directed by Lingusamy,
starts today in Mumbai. The film is said to be romantic
story and the music would be scored by Yuvan Shankar
Raja. It also features Prakash Raj, Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj
Bajpayee, Rajpal Yadav and Dalip Tahil in important
roles.
Produced by Lingusamy's home banner, Tirupati
Brothers, the film is said to be an action packed thriller
which is set in the backdrop of Mumbai. The third
schedule will be a long schedule for the team and
major portions will be completed in this
schedule.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Verum anaavishya captions.

----------


## GangsteR

UTV Dhananjayan via twitter :
Watched exclusively a song visual edited from # Anjaan
shot with Suriya sir & Vidyut. Superb song by
Yuvan..bang bang bang ...super

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Samaantha.. oru reksha illello..

----------


## Saathan

Sam  :Wub: ......

----------


## dipu10

> Verum anaavishya captions.


sathyam..!!
ivanmaarkonum verre oru panniyum illley  :Yuk:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SURIYA TO COME ALONG WITH VISHAL

Anjaan team is all set to release the teaser and first look of the
movie along with Vishal's 'Naan Sigappu Manithan' which is scheduled on April 11. The production house UTV and Thirupathi Brothers are happy with the progress of the
film and they are eyeing the Independence Day for the
grand release. The team is currently camped at Mumbai for
another 30 day long schedule, by the end of which they
would be completing 80% of the film.
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal and many
others to its star cast. Directed by Lingusamy, the film has
music by Yuvan and already three songs have been shot.

----------


## GangsteR

SAMANTHA GOES EXTREME FOR SURIYA

Homely girl Samantha has gone the extreme for Suriya. Looks like the actress will be sporting a never seen before glam avatar in Anjaan. Also a couple of first look pictures of the movie has
revealed her ravishing beauty. It is said that two song
sequences has already been shot and the unit members are
stunned with the output.
Samantha is also acting in Vijay 57 which is being directed
by AR Murugadoss. The actress is on cloud nine as she is
pairing up with the two top heroes of K-Town at the same
time.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan aims an Independence Day release

UTV’s Anjaan starring Actor Suriya and Samantha Ruth Prabhu
is currently shooting in Mumbai. Director Lingusamy and
UTV have meticulously planned the shooting schedule of Anjaan.
The shoot will give go on for 30 more days in Mumbai.
With that, 80% of the shoot will be over. Then after a
break, the shoot will resume in April.
The movie is confirmed to release on Aug 15th – an
Independence Day release.
Anjaan ’s first look teaser may be out by Tamil New Year
(mid-April). UTV is planning to piggyback Anjaan teaser
with their Vishal and Laksmi Menon starrer - Naan Sigappu
Manithan to theaters.
Yuvan Shankar Raja is scoring the music. Santhosh Sivan
is handling the camera.
Anjaan is certainly one of the highly anticipated Tamil
movies of 2014.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya to have a release with Vishal



Actor Suriya's upcoming film Anjaan is rapidly progressing
under the captainship of director N.Lingusamy. The film
that sees pretty actress Samantha pairing up with Surya for
the first time has cinematography by Santhosh Sivan and
Yuvan Shankar Raja is composing the music.
The team is currently shooting in Mumbai and this will be a
30 day long schedule as tweeted by Dhananjayan of UTV
Motions Pictures, one of the producers of the film. The
tweet says that with the completion of this schedule 80%
of the shoot will be over. The producer has also said in
his another twwet that they are trying to release the first
look teaser of Anjaan, with Vishal's Thiru directed Naan
Sigappu Manidhan that will be releasing on April 11th as a
Tamil New year treat.
In another tweet Dhananjayan has said that he had a
discussion with Lingusamy and they have decided to work
for the film's release on August 15.

----------


## KHILADI

vidyut villian ana? kajal ingane matranilum thuppakiyilum orumichabhinayichatha...ippo sam in anjan and arm vijay next  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy’s birthday gift for Santosh Sivan

Ace cameraman and director Santosh Sivan celebrated his birthday recently on the sets of Suriya’s Anjaan directed
by Lingusamy. Santosh’s birthday gift
from his director and producer Lingusamy was when he
informed him that his Inam would release on March 28.
Lingusamy’s Thirrupathy Brothers are releasing and
distributing the critically acclaimed Inam (Ceylon in
English) written, directed, filmed and produced by Santosh
Sivan.
The story revolves around a group of teenagers in an
orphanage set during the civil war in Sri Lanka. The film
premiered at the 2013 Busan International Film Festival
Thirrupathy Brothers have got a name distributing small
budget good films like Goli Soda, this year’s big hit. Now
they have taken Inam and will be aggressively marketing it,
which has made Santosh happy.

----------


## GangsteR

> vidyut villian ana? kajal ingane matranilum thuppakiyilum orumichabhinayichatha...ippo sam in anjan and arm vijay next


oh manassilakki kalanjallo  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan teaser release date

Suriya’s ‘Anjaan’, directed by Lingusamy, is
progressing at a brisk pace. The latest news is
that the first look teaser of the film is expected
to release on April 11th, along with the
theatrical release of ‘Naan Sigappu Manithan’.
Samantha plays Suriya’s love interest in the film
and music for the film is scored by Yuvan
Shankar Raja. While cinematography is done by
national award winner Santosh Sivan, editing is
done by Anthony. The movie is expected to hit
the screens on August 15th.

----------


## GangsteR

April 11th is a big day for Suriya's Anjaan

April 11 may not only see the release of Vishal's Thiru directed Naan Sigappu Manithan, but also a first look teaser of Suriya's much expected Anjaan. Both the movies have the involvement of UTV Motion Pictures and hence this decision to club the two movies. The Anjaan team is currently camping in Mumbai
and the shoots will carry on for a month more, post which
80% of the movie would be complete.
August 15th is the most likely release date for Anjaan, and
the movie is expected to garner a huge opening on the
Independence Day weekend. UTV has updated that it will
be their biggest release and understandably so, for it
features the red hot Suriya - Samantha pair with Yuvan
Shankar Raja's music. Vidyut Jamwal also plays an
important role in this Lingusamy film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vijay vs Suriya This Summer!
They have faced each other twice in the past – Diwali
2007 when Azhakiya Tamizh Makan took on Vel and
for Diwali 2011 when 7am Arivu took on Velayudham.
The score is 1-1 with Vel and Velayudham being the
winners respectively. Now, once again they are set to
clash, but not at the box office.
As per reports, the first look of Suriya’s Anjaan
directed by Lingusamy is slotted to arrive on April 14.
Apparently, AR Muragadoss is also planning to release
the first look of his untitled flick starring Vijay on the
same day.
Anjaan is scheduled for release on August 15 while
Vijay’s untitled flick with AR Murugadoss has been
tentatively scheduled for Diwali. So, which film’s first
look shall grab more attention?? We shall have to wait
and see.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

When Anjaan First Look Teaser will be
revealed ?
Posted by Editor on March 11th, 2014
Surya’s Anjaan is without doubt is one of the highly
anticipated movies of the year, Directed by Lingusamy the
movie will not be short of fast paced commercial blocks.
Samantha Ruth Prabhu plays Surya’s love interest while
the music for the film is scored by Yuvan Shankar Raja.
Santhosh Sivan’s Cinematography will definitely be one the
biggest highlights of the movie.
The latest buzz on Anjaan is that the first look teaser of the
film is expected to release on 11th April along with the
theatrical release of Naan Sigappu Manithan

----------


## KHILADI

> oh manassilakki kalanjallo


 :Warnred:  utharam paray  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## GangsteR

> utharam paray


 :On The Quiet2:

----------


## GangsteR

Director Lingusamy and Director A.r.Muragadoss Had a
chit Chat Time Before a Week ...!! End Of The Session
He(A.r.Murugadoss) Said # Iam_Waiting For # Anjaan After
Hearing The Script !!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KHILADI

do..ariyillalle.. :Nea:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> do..ariyillalle..


talkalam parayunilla  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KHILADI

> talkalam parayunilla


 :rambo:  than parayanda......


















 :Furious:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 





> 



* 
Kidu Captions..
Ivanmarkoke Nalla Future undu...
*

----------


## GangsteR

> * 
> Kidu Captions..
> Ivanmarkoke Nalla Future undu...
> *


ningalum mosham alla...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ningalum mosham alla...


*Bt, Ivide Kondu Vannu Post Cheyenda Avashyamila.
Anyway Itharam Flex Makerz nu Ente Support Illa(Arude Fans Anelum).
Alpamoke Avam .bt Ths*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Bt, Ivide Kondu Vannu Post Cheyenda Avashyamila.
> Anyway Itharam Flex Makerz nu Ente Support Illa(Arude Fans Anelum).
> Alpamoke Avam .bt Ths*


njanum support jst take it as a fun.....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> njanum support jst take it as a fun.....


**

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


*Mass HIT . . .!!!!*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*And its time for some action. The Action stunt sequence for ‪#‎ Anjaan‬snap.
Pic courtesy : Man of exclusives @Adhith_Yan*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan's Suriya will have grey shades
Mar 16, 2014



The dashing Suriya is currently busy with Anjaan and the team is working with a set plan to release the movie on August 15th, this year. Directed y Lingusamy and co-starring Samantha, Anjaan has Suriya sporting a really trendy hair style and beard. The Singam star recently spoke briefly about Anjaan
"I play a South Indian living in Mumbai and my character
has some grey shades too. The new look will suit the
character that I am playing. Lingusamy's screenplay and
characterization are exciting. There will be a lot of romance
and action in the movie, in line with the director's
trademark style. We are currently in Mumbai and after
completing work here, most of the remaining part of the
movie will be canned in Hyderabad."

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh Bala @ rameshlaus 
Actor #Suriya and @Samanthaprabhu2 's #Anjaan
shoot will shift to #Hyderabad from #Mumbai soon
where remaining portions will be shot..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha on intimate scenes with Suriya in Anjaan

Some of the stills from Anjaan were released a
couple of weeks ago and a few of them had
Samantha in extremely revealing outfits. This
gave rise to rumours that Samantha has taken
the glam route in Kollywood as well and will be
seen in some very intimate scenes with Anjaan’s
hero Suriya.
Refuting this rumour, Samantha said that the
song required her in such costumes but other
than that her role is not as glamorous as it is
made out by the press persons. She added that
there is no truth in reports that she has some
intimate scenes with Suriya in the film.

----------


## GangsteR

Still 20 More Days Left to Finish this Third
Schedule ..! #Anjaan !

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Joining the #Anjaan team shooting at Panvel, near
Mumbai tomorrow. Looking forward to meet
everyone.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Confirm that Soori is playing an important role
in # Anjaan ...@dirlingusamy sir confirmed his addition.
Shooting with him commences on 26th.

----------


## GangsteR

What’s cooking in Anjaan sets?
Actor Suriya’s ongoing with Director Lingusamy
‘Anjaan’ shoot is briskly progressing known. Now from
the reliable sources we hear that a stunt sequence was
canned for the last 10 days and it is said to coming in
pre-interval block. The sequences were directed by
Stun Silva with the backdrop of over 500 cars. Anjaan
shoot is almost completed 3/4th and the team is
expecting to wrap the entire portions left in another 50
days of time!
Also actor vivek who was said will be taking care of
comedy track for this movie seems now kept on hold.
Scenes involving the comedian hasn’t canned yet and
the team has now roped in the comedian who is
creating waves among audience in every film, Soori. He
will be joining the camp from March 26th. So whether
Vivek has been axed and Soori roped in or both of
them sharing their space on this awaited film is to be
known.
Anjaan will be released as Independence Day special
and the movie has Samantha as the female lead.
Cinematography by Santosh Sivan, Music by Yuvan and
Produced by Thirrupathi Brothers in association with
UTV Motion Pictures.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

സൂര്യക്ക് വേണ്ടി 30 കാറുകൾ തകർത്തു!!!

ലിങ്കുസാമി സുര്യയെ നായകനാക്കി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന
ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ ചിത്രമായ 'അൻജാൻ' ഈ
വർഷത്തെ ഏറ്റവും പ്രതീക്ഷയുള്ള തമിഴ്
ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നാണ്. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ്
മുംബൈയിൽ നടക്കുകയാണ്. ഒരു 'ഫുൾ ആക്ഷൻ
പാക്ക്ഡ്' ചിത്രമായിരിക്കും ഇത് എന്ന്
നേരത്തെ തന്നെ സംവിധായകൻ
ലിങ്കുസാമി വ്യക്തമാക്കിയിരുന്നതാണ്.
തെന്നിന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിലെ ഏറ്റവും പ്രമുഖനായ
സ്റ്റണ്ട് കൊറിയോഗ്രാഫർ സിൽവയാണ്
'അൻജാ'ന്റെ സ്റ്റണ്ട് സീനുകൾക്ക്
മേൽനോട്ടം വഹിക്കുന്നത്.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഇന്റെർവലിനു തൊട്ടു മുൻപുള്ള
സ്റ്റണ്ട് രംഗം ഈയിടെ മുംബൈയിൽ വച്ച് ഷൂട്ട്
ചെയ്യുകയുണ്ടായി. 500 കാറുകൾ ഈ സ്റ്റണ്ട് സീനിനു
വേണ്ടി ഉപയോഗിച്ചു. 10 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഷൂട്ട്
ചെയ്ത ഈ രംഗത്തിനു വേണ്ടി 30 കാറുകളാണ്
തകർത്തത്. തിരക്കഥ ആവശ്യപ്പെടുന്ന ഒരു പ്രധാന
സംഘട്ടന രംഗമായിരുന്നു മുംബൈയിൽ ഷൂട്ട്
ചെയ്തത്.
'അൻജാനി'ൽ മൊത്തം മൂന്നു സംഘട്ടന രംഗങ്ങൾ
ഉണ്ട്. ഇവ മൂന്നും വളരെ ശക്തമായ രീതിയിൽ
തന്നെ ഒരുക്കാനാണ് സംവിധായകന്റെ പദ്ധിതി.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ അടുത്ത ഷെഡ്യൂളിൽ
ക്ലൈമാക്സിലെ സ്റ്റണ്ട് രംഗങ്ങൾ ഉൾപ്പടെയുള്ളവ
ചിത്രീകരിക്കും. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ എഴുപത്
ശതമാനത്തോളം പൂർത്തിയായിക്കഴിഞ്ഞുവെന്നും ബാക്കി ഭാഗങ്ങൾ
45 ദിവസത്തിനകം പൂർത്തിയാക്കും എന്ന്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ അണിയറ പ്രവർത്തകർ പറയുന്നു.
'അൻജാൻ' ആഗസ്റ്റ് 15നു തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ
എത്തിക്കാനാണ് പ്ലാൻ.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Latest News '' This is the first time he will be playing a double role in which both the characters are stylish''*

----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan - #Pre -interval stunt was shot in Mumbai for
10days in the grand backdrop of 500 cars. 30 cars were
in fact destroyed for the scene.

----------


## GangsteR

30 out of 500 cars destroyed for Suriya's Anjaan
Mar 17, 2014

We have some interesting updates about Suriya's Anjaan, which
happens to be one of the most anticipated movies this year. The film directed by Lingusamy, promises to have some high-octane stunt sequences, choreographed by the renowned Silva Master.
The pre-interval stunt sequence was recently shot in
Mumbai for a period of 10 days in the grand backdrop of
500 cars. 30 cars were in fact destroyed during the stunt
sequence. The stunts would brim with emotions and would
do justice to the script, we hear.
There are three stunt blocks totally in Anjaan and all the
leading scenes to these stunts, would be powerful. In the
next schedule, the all-important climax fights would be
canned.
Anjaan is more than 70% complete already and it would
be completed in the following one and a half months. The
film gears up for a release on August 15, 2014.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan won't fall short on the fun quotient
Mar 17, 2014



Current hotshot comedian Soori is the latest addition to the Anjaan team and he is expected to sign on for the project soon.
Soori has been having a great run over the past few years and Anjaan is another step forward for this hilarious
actor with great comedic sense and timing. Lingusamy's
movies are known for their clean comedy content and Soori
can hope to have good performing scope alongside actors
like Suriya and Samantha.
In a related news, we had earlier reported about senior
comedian Vivek joining the unit of Anjaan. But now a little
birdie tells us that Vivek's presence in Anjaan isn't
confirmed yet, as he hasn't shot for the movie till date.
Vivek had also tweeted about some date confusions
hampering his participation in Anjaan.
Has Soori been signed on to play Vivek's role in the movie
or will both the comedians be sharing the screen
space?. We will keep you posted.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Soori plays a comic role in Anjaan



Soori is one of the busiest actor recent times, his vvs Hit
made the audience to turn back his side, now the latest
news that the Actor is part of Surya's Aanjaan movie in a
comic role.
Producer Dhanajayand Confirm the news that Soori is
playing an important role in Anjaan. Soori portion will be
start on Mar 26th at Mumbai .
In every lingusamy movie, comedy part plays a important
role  likewise in anjaan, but soori is not playing just comic
role, it will be important play in the character
In earlier there was a talk that vivek can be part of this
project, but till now vivek is not confirmed and moreover
his having problem with call sheet, so thats why the team
had replaced soori for vivek role .
Anyways soori have a good times in a recent days, now the
anjaan addition, made the actor's mood very happy .

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

Here is some interesting news for Suriya fans. The actor is reportedly playing dual role in his upcoming film "Anjaan."

The news has been confirmed by the film's director Lingusamy. In an interview to Boxofficeindia, Lingusamy has revealed that Suriya is playing double role in "Anjaan" and also stated that both the characters will be very stylish.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ITS CONFIRMED : SURIYA PLAYS A DUAL ROLE IN ANJAAN
18 Mar 2014 - 12 46 PM

There was a buzz that Suriya is playing dual role in Anjaan. Now the film's director Lingusamy himself has confirmed that Suriya will be playing a dual role in Anjaan with two different looks.
Lingusamy has said that Anjaan will be a stylish action
adventure film with Suriya seen in trendy makeovers.
Lingusamy has said that Anjaan will be a mass commercial
film with all necessary ingredients which will enthrall family
and youth audience. The film has Samantha as the heroine.
Produced by UTV and Thiruppathi Brothers Anjaan is slated
for August 15 release.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya in a deadly dual role in 'Anjaan'

Now it is confirmed that Suriya is playing a stylish dual role in Lingusami directed Anjaan. The director himself in an interview to a Mumbai based trade magazine has confirmed that Suriya is
doing a dual role in Anjaan.
Lingusamy is quoted as saying: “It was great experience
working with Suriya as he is a very dedicated actor. In my
film, Anjaan , he plays a gangster from the Mumbai
underworld and we have styled him in a very stylish avatar.
This is the first time he will be playing a double role in
which both the characters are stylish.”
The director says the total commitment that Suriya takes in
mastering the character he plays is simply amazing. Suriya
and Lingusamy are shooting in Panvel area of Mumbai,
some very difficult action scenes.
Lingusamy concludes by saying Anjaan is a completely
commercial film packaged with a little suspense, drama,
action and romance and will hit the screens on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Soori joins 'Anjaan'!



The hot and happening comedy actor Soori is on a roll. The latest news is that he has signed the biggie Suriya’s Anjaan .
Director Lingusamy has confirmed Soori’s addition to the cast.
Soori will join the Anjaan unit on March 26th and plays an
important character in the movie. The buzz is that he has
replaced Vivek, though there is nothing official about it.
Recently, Soori was part of another biggie, Jilla where he
played second fiddle to Vijay. In the upcoming movie, Oru
Oorla Rendu Raja , Soori plays second hero along with
Vimal.

----------


## GangsteR

A Powerful Pre-Interval Action Scene Shot For
Surya's Anjaan


Surya's Anjaan appears to be high on action quotient.
What we hear from the team is that the makers of the film
have ensured to have some hair-rising action sequences to
attract the mass audience.
The latest buzz is that a high-octane action sequence has
been shot recently. It was filmed in Mumbai by Silva
Master. We hear that it is a pre-interval scene, which has
been shot in 10 days and the stunt has come out well.
Around 500 cars were used for the action sequence and
30 cars have been completely damaged. Director N
Lingusamy has written the sequence with high
expectations and stunt director has lived up to his vision.
In the coming days, the film unit will be filming key action
sequences of the second half.
The shooting is happening at a rapid pace as the team
has kept the Independence Day as the deadline for the
release. They are working overtime to wrap up the shoots
at the earliest. So far, 75 percent of the shoots have been
completed.
Anjaan is an action thriller starring Surya and Samantha in
the lead roles. Vidyut Jamwal plays the role of a baddie
with Vivek, Brahmanadam, Manoj Bajpai, Rajpal Yadav,
Sathyan and others in the supporting cast. Yuvan Shankar
Raja has composed the music and Santosh Sivan is
handling the camera.

----------


## GangsteR

Yes, it's a dual role yet again for Suriya
Mar 18, 2014

Director Lingusamy, who is known for his clean commercial entertainers, is currently helming the much awaited Suriya - Samantha starrer Anjaan. The director in a recent interview spilled the beans that Suriya would be doing stylish dual roles in the movie. We had also reported earlier that Suriya would be sporting two distinct looks in the movie but now it looks like the ace actor is doing a dual role yet again, after his earlier double
role films like Perazhagan, Vel, Vaaranam Aayiram, 7 am
Arivu and Maattrraan.
This is an excerpt from Lingusamy's interview where he
talks about Suriya's role and how dedicated he is, on the
sets of Anjaan
"Yes, it was a great experience working with him as he is a
very dedicated actor. In my film, Anjaan, he plays a
gangster from the Mumbai underworld and we have
presented him in a very stylish avatar. This is the first time
he will be playing a double role in which both the
characters are stylish. We have revealed only the first look
of the film so far and the buzz is quite good. It is a
completely commercial film packaged with a little
suspense, drama, action and romance. On the whole, it’s a
massy film, a holiday release, which will hit the screens on
August 15."

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• Current Schedule Of #Anjaan Will Take Place Till
April 2 , The Final Schedule Starts By April 15 At
#Hyderabad

----------


## GangsteR

• #Suriya Will Be Dancing With Maryam Zakariah In
#Anjaan Which Will Be The Opening Song ..!
• Chitrangada Singh Will Be Dancing With Manoj
Bajpai For An Item Number, Which Is Currently
Being Shot In #Mumbai |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
All stars playing dual role this yr: #Surya in Anjaan ,
#Kamal in Uttama Villain, #Vijay in ARM film &
probably #Ajith in GVM movie too.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Confirm that Soori is playing an important role in
#Anjaan ... @dirlingusamy sir confirmed his addition.
Shooting with him commences on

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya plays double role in Anjaan
The latest update on Anjaan is that Suriya will be playing a
double role in the film. Director Lingusamy had said in an
interview that Suriya will be playing a double role in Anjaan
and that both the characters are stylish. Suriya will be
sporting two different looks. He plays a gangster from the
Mumbai underworld. It is a commercial entertainer with all
essential ingredients  like suspense, drama, action
and romance .
In the past, Suriya has done double roles in a few films
including "Perazhagan", "Vel", "Vaaranam Aayiram" and
"Maattrraan."
Anjaan film shooting is progressing at a brisk pace at
Mumbai. Suriya and Samantha play the lead roles.
Prakashraj, Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut Jamwal and Dalip Tahil
play supporting cast. Music by Yuvan. The film is produced
by Linugsamy's Thirupathi Brothers jointly with UTV.
Anjaan is set to hit the screens on August 15.
Soori joins Anjaan
Comedy actor Soori is the latest addition to the cast of
Anjaan. He will start shooting for his portions from March
26.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan is 6th for Suriya
It’s confirmed that Suriya will be playing stylish double
action role in his upcoming directed by Lingusamy,
‘Anjaan’. The director himself said so and announces
that we have revealed only one look of Suriya in the
movie so far. We are happy with the buzz of it and for
the first time the actor will be seen in stylish looks for
both the characters he plays, says Lingusamy.
Perazhagan, Vel, Vaaranam Aayiram, 7am Arivu,
Maatraan are the previous movies we have seen Suriya
in double roles and with Anjaan the actor is marking
his 6th dual action film. Shoot of Anjaan is 70% done
and the film is scheduled to release on August 15th,
Independence Day.

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

Surya's Two Distinct Avatars In Anjaan
Posted by: Ramchander
Updated: Wednesday, March 19, 2014, 11:15 [IST]



Surya's fans will get to see two distinct avatars in his
forthcoming Tamil film Anjaan . Indeed, the actor will be
seen in dual roles in the Lingusamy's directorial flick.
The news has been revealed by the director himself to a
Mumbai-based publication. Lingusamy has claimed that
the Ghajini star will be seen in dual roles and both the
characters are different from each other. While one role is
of a goodie, the other is of a baddie.
"It was great experience working with Surya as he is a
very dedicated actor. In my film Anjaan , he plays a
gangster from the Mumbai underworld and we have styled
him in a very stylish avatar. This is the first time he will be
playing a double role in which both the characters are
stylish," the magazine quoted the director as saying.
Lingusamy, who is working with Surya for the first time, is
impressed by the commitment shown by the actor for his
twin roles. The Anjaan team is filming some of the key
sequences of the film in Panvel area, Mumbai. Recently,
they have shot a pre-interval action sequences, which has
come out well.
Meanwhile, the major part of the shooting has been
completed. Anjaan , which features Samantha in the
female lead role, will hit the screens on August 15.

----------


## House MD

Suriya looks kidukki...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

It's official: Sonakshi out, Chitrangada in Suriya's Anjaan
Mar 20, 2014

[IIMG] http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies-...ills.jpg]/IMG]

Over the past few days there has been some speculation over Sonakshi Sinha’s involvement in Suriya and Lingusamy’s Anjaan and now Behindwoods has learnt the complete turn of events from the production side. Additionaly, the chief of UTV Motion Pictures South, Mr. Dhananjayan has confirmed the involvement of the ravishing Chitrangada Singh in place of Sonakshi Sinha.
Speaking to Behindwoods Mr. Dhananjayan said “Sonakshi
was indeed approached to do a number in Anjaan, but due
to the non-availability of her dates we opted for
Chitrangada Singh to ensure that the charted schedules are
being met.”
About the number Dhananjayan said “It’s going to be a fun
song which arrives at a crucial moment in the film,
specifically the pre-climax. Chitrangada, appearing super
glamorous, will be dancing to Yuvan’s tunes with some
great choreo from Brindha master.” The song has been
penned by Viveka, who is seen as a specialist for such
peppy numbers.
Chitrangada’s involvement will certainly prove to be an
added attraction to this project that already features a
stellar cast and crew.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan release date confirmed and trade talks begins


While it is widely reported that Suriya-Samantha starrer
Anjaan is eyeing a August 15 release, G.Dhananjayan, the
South Indian head of UTV Motion Pictures, one of the
Producers of the film has confirmed in his Twitter page,
that the film will release on the Independence day treat. It
was the same person who revealed in the same platform a
few weeks ago, that the team headed by the film's director
N.Lingusamy is planning to release the stylish action flick
on Augusy 15.
Dhananjayan has mentioned in his tweet that the trade
talks for the distribution rights have begun and territorial
rights are high in demand. He has also confirmed that the
Kerala and Karnataka distribution rights will be closed
within this week.
With Yuvan Shankar Raja's music and Santhosh Sivan's
camera work, Anjaan promises to be a splendid holiday
treat for the audience.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SILK SMITHA COMMUNITY IN ANJAAN
21 Mar 2014 - 08 06 AM

Anjaan team is working 24*7 to make sure that the film releases on August 15. Now the latest is that Lingusamy has shot a sizzling number with Desi Biyz actress Chitrangada Singh for the film, sources say this song comes as a lead to the climax.
The song is said to be a peppy number composed by
Yuvan shankar Raja and lyric by Viveka. The song's
opening line is " Siripu en specialty, Silk Smitha
community" and it is sure to be a chart buster in the film.
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut, Soori, Manoj Bajpai
and many to its star cast. Directed by Lingusamy, the film
has cinematography by Santosh Sivan who has said that
the song came out very well and it was an awesome
experience in filming Chitrangada.
Anjaan is jointly produced by UTV and Thiruppathi brothers

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.boxofficeindia.co.in/rema...ve-bankruptcy/

----------


## GangsteR

Sonakshi demanded a whopping sum for Tamil film?



Earlier there were rumours that Sonakshi Sinha will
shake a leg in Suriya's Anjaan. Director Lingusamy too
met the actress and had held talks in this regard. The
director earlier stated that she was almost confirmed
but yet to sign on the dotted line. Reportedly She could
not be a part of Suriya's film because of date issues.
But Kollywood birdie tells us, "Sonakshi had been
approached for a few Tamil films. She was not signed
on as she demanded a huge sum. Seems this could be
the reason for Anjaan as well. As she demanded a
whopping sum for an item song, the makers had to opt
for another actress for the song. Now, Chitrangada is
shooting for the item number in Mumbai.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.indiaglitz.com/how%20chit...il-news-105073

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Update : Climax Song Set Estimation Is 1 Crore , Chitrangada Was Paid 1 Crore For The Item Number |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


 :Ennekollu:  :Yahoo:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Double dhamaka from Suriya for the sixth time



Last week director Lingusamy confirmed that his upcoming
film Anjaan will feature its lead actor Suriyaa in two
different roles. It is to be noted that Suriya is acting in dual
roles for the sixth time in his career. Interestingly all the
films that had him playing two characters in Perazhagan,
Vel, Varanam Aayiram, Ezham Arivu and Maatran have been
received well by the audience.
Anjaan stars Samantha, Manoj Bajpai,. Vidyut Jamwal and
Soori along Suriya. The film with Santhosh Sivan's
cinematography and Yuvan Shankar Raja's trendsetting
music is expected to hit the screens on or around August
15.

----------


## GangsteR

Work & workouts have been keeping me consumed!
Training like a maniac and loving every bit of it. Lots of
exciting stuff happening... In # Anjaan I'm all geared up!
- #Vidyut

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan team at # Inam premiere show

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

റിലീസ് ആകുവാൻ ഇനിയും 5 മാസം ബാക്കി ഉണ്ട് ....!!
പക്ഷെ എല്ലാ ജില്ലകളിലും ഉത്സവം തുടങ്ങി കഴിഞ്ഞു ...!!
# Anjaan തമിൾ നാട്ടിൽ നിന്നുമുള്ള ഒരു ദൃശ്യം

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> റിലീസ് ആകുവാൻ ഇനിയും 5 മാസം ബാക്കി ഉണ്ട് ....!!പക്ഷെ എല്ലാ ജില്ലകളിലും ഉത്സവം തുടങ്ങി കഴിഞ്ഞു ...!!# Anjaan തമിൾ നാട്ടിൽ നിന്നുമുള്ള ഒരു ദൃശ്യം


* AVIdE Ethra Jillakalundu?*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://cdn.onlykollywood.com/wp-cont...29-N7-copy.jpg

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sherlock holmess

Samz  :Wub:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Surya's # Anjaan Teaser On April 11th & ilayathalapathy
Vijay's # Kaththi 1ST look is said to be on April 14th
Great news for both the Fans!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

''Suriya doesn't mind doing even 15 to 16 takes''
Mar 30, 2014



Suriya's Anjaan, one of the biggies set for release this year, will mostly have its first look released along with Vishal's Naan Sigappu Manithan (which will be out in theaters on April
11th). The film will feature Suriya with two distinct looks - one with a stylish beard, trendy hair and the other being a clean shaven look which he is sporting currently. Suriya's fans are mighty excited about the movie and are hopeful of another
blockbuster after last year's Singam 2.
Meanwhile, lead actress Samantha opened up recently
about her experience with Suriya and director Lingusamy.
This is what the Eega beauty had to say
“I have always wanted to work with Lingusamy sir. He has
given me quite a solid character. He changed my body
language, voice modulation, and that was a new
experience for me” ... “The other name for ‘gentleman’ is
Suriya. He is so punctual, doesn’t mind doing 15 to 16
takes and is totally dedicated.”

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's new look for Anjaan



It is well known that actor Suriya will be doing dual roles in
his upcoming film Anjaan directed by N.Lingusamy. This
will be the sixth time for the actor to don double roles. The
film's shoot is currently progressing in Mumbai and the
team is working hard to hit the August 15 release deadline.
Suriya who was seen sporting straightened hair and
bearded looks so far is off late being noticed in a clean
shaven look. This has led to speculation that the 'clean
shaven' one will be the look of another Suriya in the film.
Sources add that Suriya is yet to complete his part for the
film. He took part in the shoot with bearded look and now
back to his regular looks. This may also be the looks for
his other role in the film.
Anjaan stars Samantha in the lead heroine role while Soori
will be the lead comedian. Famous Bollywood actor Manoj
Bajpai debuting in Tamil with this film as the lead Villain.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan shooting disrupted

The shooting of Anjaan was disrupted in
Mumbai yesterday, March 30 , 2014, state trade
sources. A group of people raised slogans at the
sets of this film in Mumbai and forced the unit
to pack up and leave the place to avoid a clash.
This group was protesting against the screening
of Inam. It may be mentioned here that Inam
has been directed by Santosh Sivan, who is
wielding the camera for Anjaan and distributed
by the film’s director Lingusamy through his
banner Tirupathi Brothers. Perhaps this threat
forced Lingusamy to remove the film from the
theatres?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

All under control & the team led by @dirlingusamy sir is
back to shooting # Anjaan today in Mumbai. He gave the
confirmation in the morning:)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


 :Yahoo:  :Giveup:  :Clap: 
 :Band:

----------


## PaandyNaattu Thangam

.
ഈ കൊലവെറി വേണ്ടായിരിന്നു.    :Kannilkuthu: 




>

----------


## GangsteR

> .
> ഈ കൊലവെറി വേണ്ടായിരിന്നു.


lalettan parayum polae , oru rasam.... :Yeye:

----------


## avd

> 


immathiri avinja posts ozhivakikoode...ithupole vijay fansinte flexukal ivide post cheytha pinne athine samayam kanu..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> immathiri avinja posts ozhivakikoode...ithupole vijay fansinte flexukal ivide post cheytha pinne athine samayam kanu..


*Athu Njan Ithinu Mumbe Paranjatha...
*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Athu Njan Ithinu Mumbe Paranjatha...
> *





> immathiri avinja posts ozhivakikoode...ithupole vijay fansinte flexukal ivide post cheytha pinne athine samayam kanu..


u both welcome  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Has Anjaan been affected by the Inam issue? - Producer clarifies
Apr 01, 2014

There was a big furore in the media yesterday about Anjaan's shoot in Mumbai being disrupted due to protests by the Naam Tamizhar group, against director Lingusamy for his involvement in the movie Inam.
We contacted Lingusamy's brother, producer Subash Chandra Bose to find out if Anjaan's shoots have resumed without any
issue. This is what he had to say.
"The situation is perfectly normal now and Anjaan's shoots
are going on fine. All this fuss is needless. Around 80% of
the shoots are completed as of now and by the end of
April, the talkie portions would have been fully canned.
Only 2 songs will be left to be shot after that. But we
aren't sure yet about the release of Anjaan's first look for
Tamil New Year's Day."

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan shooting resumes after Inam protest

The shooting of Anjaan is progressing at a brisk pace at
Mumbai. The film shooting was halted abruptly on Sunday
(March 30) following the protest from a Tamil fringe group.
The film shooting was interrupted by members of a fringe
group who started shouting slogans and abusing Santosh
Sivan and Lingusamy for making Inam. They protested
against the screening of the film.
Lingusamy had cancelled the shoot immediately. He had
issued a statement on the same day stating that Inam will
be pulled out of theatres from Monday (March 31) to avoid
confusion during election time.
The shooting of Anjaan has resumed yesterday. Suriya and
Samantha play the lead roles in Anjaan. Music by Yuvan.
The film is produced by Lingusamy.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

VIJAY, SURIYA AND VIKRAM TO COME TOGETHER?
01 Apr 2014 - 12 20 PM


Looks like April 14 is going to be a great day for Tamil cinema fans. Sources already indicated that the first look of Vijay's
Kaththi, Suriya's Anjaan and Vikram's Ai are likely to release
for Tamil new year.
Sources say Lingusamy and AR Murugadoss are working
on the first look of Anjaan and Kaththi respectively, now as
Shankar is releasing the stills of Vikram in Ai, he might also
release the first look for this new year.
Sources also say that Shankar is having a making video
footage which is said to be one of the biggest promotional
material for

----------


## GangsteR

ANJAAN SHOOTING STOPPED AND RESUMED
01 Apr 2014 - 10 15 AM

Looks like Lingusamy's choice of releasing Inam has created him
unnecessary troubles. A report says when Lingusamy was shooting for his directorial flick
'Anjaan' in Mumbai, a group of 50 members halted the
shooting and urged the director to withdraw Inam's release
in Tamil Nadu. Later as we all know Lingusamy has issued
a statement which stated that he is withdrawing Inam's
release as it has created unwanted confusion during
election time.
Now we are informed the shooting of Anjaan has been
resumed. Ironically Santosh Sivan who has directed Inam
is the cinematographer for Anjaan, as it is really sad that
passionate filmmakers like Lingusamy and Santosh Sivan
are facing problems which are against their creative
freedom.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajith, Vijay, Vikram & Surya to come on April 14th !
01/04/2014



Fans April 14 is the day for Kollywood and its fans as
Kollywood biggies Vijay, Surya and Vikram are all set
to make the Tamil New Year's day more special.
According to reports Surya's Anjaan and
Ilayathalapathy's Kaththi first look is expected to be
out on April 14th while Chiyaan Vikram Ai's Trailer/
Teaser is getting ready to be unveiled on April 14th.
Thala fans can also expect some sort of official news or
confirmation regarding Thala55 on April 14th too.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ajith, Vijay, Vikram & Surya to come on April 14th !
> 01/04/2014
> 
> 
> 
> Fans April 14 is the day for Kollywood and its fans as
> Kollywood biggies Vijay, Surya and Vikram are all set
> to make the Tamil New Year's day more special.
> According to reports Surya's Anjaan and
> ...


Ai trailer nte oppam irakkum enno  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan - 80% of the shoots completed and by
April end,the talkie portions will be completed. Only
2 songs' shoots will be left after that

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai trailer nte oppam irakkum enno


yaaa entae pediyaano....

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan shooting resumed



G Dhananjayan of UTV Motion Pictures has
confirmed that the shooting of Anjaan has
resumed in Mumbai yesterday, March 31 ,
2014. The shooting of this film was disrupted in
Mumbai on Sunday after a group of people
threatened director Lingusamy and cameraman
Santosh Sivan with dire consequences if Inam is
not pulled out of the theatres.
Inam has been directed by Santosh Sivan and
Lingusamy distributed it under his banner
Thirupati Brothers. With the director bowing in
to the demand, the shooting of Anjaan has
resumed without any problems in Mumbai
yesterday.

----------


## GangsteR

Here are pictures from Naam Tamizhar Poraattam in Mumbai
because of which the shoot of the Suriya-starrer being
directed by Lingusamy - "Anjaan" got cancelled, thereafter
which it resumed. The protest was in the wake of the
stopping of screening of Santosh Sivan's "Inam" at all the
theatres and cinemas. Santosh Sivan is cranking the camera
for "Anjaan".

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/e...w/33022781.cms

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan shooting has resumed from y'day after the
shoot was disrupted. Now everything going
smoothly.

----------


## karthi007

ennaa release?

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan shoot not disrupted by protesters: Producer

Producer N. Subhash Chandra Bose says that the shoot of Suriya- starrer Tamil actioner Anjaan was halted, but was not disrupted as rumoured. He says everything is under control and the shoot is progressing smoothly.
On Sunday, members of the Tamil fringe groups came to
meet N. Linguswamy, director of Anjaan , and requested
him to stop the screening of his recently distributed Tamil
film "Inam" which revolves around a group of orphans
during the Sri Lankan civil war.
"The shoot had to be stopped because they had come to
meet the director and discuss about Inam. There was
absolutely no protest as is being rumoured. Everything is
under control and we have continued shooting," Subhash
said.
Linguswamy distributed Santosh Sivan-directed Inam,
which released worldwide Friday. Following the request
from these groups, Linguswamy Monday pulled out "Inam"
from cinemas in Tamil Nadu.
"We've nearly completed 80 percent of the film's ( Anjaan )
shooting. We are also planning to release the film's look
soon," he added.
Anjaan also features Samantha Ruth Prabhu, Vidyut
Jamwal, Manoj Bajpai, Rajpal Yadav, Dalip Tahil in
important roles.

----------


## GangsteR

Hottie KareenaKapoor 's Raunchy Number For  Suriya 's Anjaan



Bollywood actress Kareena Kapoor is finally making her debut in Tamil. The hot actress is enterin Kollywood with forthcoming movie Anjaan starring Surya and Samantha. Well, she is doing a raunchy item number in the flick.
Announcing the news, director N Lingusamy said, "Yes, we
have signed Kareena Kapoor. It was a last-minute decision.
She was hesitant when we approached her for the track.
But we convinced her take up the project, which will mark
her entry to Tamil films."
Kareena Kapoor was not sure how she will accomdate the
dates for her, as she is busy. "She was not sure whether
she could come to Chennai to shoot the track, as she
doesn't have dates in the near future. Even I was worried
about putting things in place," claims the director.
It was Surya, who told the director that his portions may be
delayed if Kareena Kapoor could allot the dates in the next
few days. Lingusamy says, "Surya told me that if she has
dates this week or next week, his portions may be
postponed and I thank him for co-operating with us. I felt
this was a workable solution. Hence, I explained my plans
and she was okay with it."

----------


## GangsteR

> ennaa release?


august 15.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Exclusive Anjaan Report: 80% of the Shoot
Complete

Suriya Starrer anjaan is fast progressing at Mumbai right
now. Earlier there was news the shoot was canceled due to
tamil people protest regarding inam issue. Now everything
cleared and shoot is going on jet speed.
Now the Insiders Says that anjaan whole talkie portion will
be completed before April end and still now 80% of the
shoot completed. Only two songs left after that the team
has planning to shoot the song on European countries.
And another exclusive info Revealed that its well knows
suriya playing dual character in the film, now suriya will be
sporting second getup at Mumbai and lingusamy canning
the second getup portions.

----------


## GangsteR

Hottie # KareenaKapoor's Raunchy Number For
Surya's Anjaan
Kareena Kapoor Signed For Anjaan Its A Last Minutes
Decision If Kareena Give Dates This Week Or Next Week
Song Shoot Will Be Done.
If Kareena Gives Date For Anjaan Portions Of
Surya Will Be Postponed But Surya Has Agreed And Said
No Prob With That #Lingusamy Is Happy

----------


## GangsteR

Hottie Kareena Kapoor's Raunchy Number For
Surya's Anjaan



Bollywood actress Kareena Kapoor is finally making her
debut in Tamil. The hot actress is entering Kollywood
with forthcoming movie Anjaan starring Surya and
Samantha. Well, she is doing a raunchy item number in
the flick.
Announcing the news, director N Lingusamy said, "Yes,
we have signed Kareena Kapoor. It was a last-minute
decision. She was hesitant when we approached her for
the track. But we convinced her to take up the project,
which will mark her entry to Tamil films."
Kareena Kapoor was not sure how she will accommodate
the dates as she is busy. "She was not sure whether she
could come to Chennai to shoot the track as she doesn't
have dates in the near future. Even I was worried about
putting things in place," claims the director.
It was Surya, who told the director that his portions may
be delayed if Kareena Kapoor could allot the dates in the
next few days. Lingusamy says, "Surya told me that if
she has dates this week or next week, his portions may
be postponed and I thank him for co-operating with us. I
felt this was a workable solution. Hence, I explained my
plans and she was okay with it."

----------


## GangsteR

Kareena Explains Why She Delayed Her Entry To
Tamil!
Talking about her entry, Kareena Kapoor said, "I had
quite a few offers to act in Tamil movies before. But I
could not take up for various reasons. The language
issue was also there. So, I did not accept any films in
the past."

----------


## Iyyer The Great

:Band: .....

----------


## GangsteR

ഈ ഏപ്രിൽ 14നു തമിഴ് സിനിമയ്ക്കും അജിത്, വിജയ്. സൂര്യ,
വിക്രം എന്നിവർക്കൊപ്പം അവരുടെ ആരാധകർക്ക് ഒരുമിച്ച് ആഘോഷിക്കാനുള്ള അവസരമാണ് ഒത്തു വന്നിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഏപ്രിൽ 14 തമിഴർക്ക് പുതുവർഷപ്പിറവിയാണ്. അത് കൊണ്ട്
തന്നെ തമിഴ്നാട്ടുകാർ അന്ന് ആഘോഷ തിമിർപ്പിലായിരിക്കും. അന്നേ ദിവസം തന്നെയാണ് ഈ മുൻനിര താരങ്ങളുടെ അടുത്തതായി റിലീസ് ആകാൻ പോകുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ 'ഫസ്റ്റ് ലുക്ക്' പുറത്തു വിടുന്നതും. മുരുഗദാസ് വിജയ്യെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന
'കത്തി', ലിങ്കുസാമിയുടെ സംവിധാനത്തിൽ സൂര്യ നായകനാകുന്ന 'അഞ്ചാൻ', ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ സംവിധായകൻ ഷങ്കർ
വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം 'ഐ' എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ ഫസ്റ്റ് ലുക്ക് ഈ തമിഴ് പുതുവർഷത്തിൽ തന്നെ പുറത്തിറങ്ങും എന്ന് അതാത് ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ അണിയറപ്രവർത്തകർ
വ്യക്തമാക്കിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
ഇതിൽ വിജയ്യുടെ 'കത്തി'യും സൂര്യയുടെ 'അഞ്ചാ'നും ഫസ്റ്റ് ലുക്ക് പോസ്റ്ററുകൾ ആകും പുറത്തു വരിക എന്നാണ് അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത്. എന്നാൽ വിക്രം നായകനാകുന്ന ഷങ്കർ ചിത്രമായ 'ഐ'
യുടെ ടീസർ ആയിരിക്കും പുറത്തു വിടുക എന്നാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ.
ഗൗതം മേനോന്റെ സംവിധാനത്തിൽ ഒരുങ്ങുന്ന
അജിത് നായകനാകുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ് ഇത്
വരെ ആരംഭിച്ചിട്ടില്ല. എന്നാൽ ചിത്രത്തിൽ
അജിത് നായകനാകുന്നു എന്നുള്ളതല്ലാതെ ഈ
സിനിമയെപ്പറ്റി മറ്റു വിവരങ്ങൾ ഒന്നും തന്നെ ഇത് വരെ ഗൗതം പുറത്തു വിട്ടിട്ടില്ല. അജിത് - ഗൗതം മേനോൻ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഔദ്യോഗിക പ്രതീക്യാപനവും ഏപ്രിൽ 14നു തന്നെ ഉണ്ടാകും എന്നും റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ ഉണ്ട്.

----------


## GangsteR

Bollywood actress Kareena Kapoor has agreed to do item
number in the forthcoming movie ‘Anjaan’ starring
Suriya and Samantha directed by N.Lingusamy. It would
be first movie in South Indian film for the hot actress.
Bebo who is popularly known in the Bollywood industry
was initially hesitated to do the item number however the
film makers convinced the actress and now she is getting
ready for the item song and hero Suriya also decided to
delay the shooting of own parts for the sake of Kareena
date and timings.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan shooting will finish TodaY @MUMBAI

----------


## GangsteR

Surya's Anjaan Shoot Progressing Smoothly
Posted by: Ramchander
Updated: Wednesday, April 2, 2014, 12:28 [IST]

Shooting of Surya's forthcoming movie Anjaan was halted
after some Tamil groups came to the film sets to sort out
issues with N Lingusamy over recently released film Inam .
Now, the shooting has kick-started and going on
smoothly.
It was reported by a section of media that the shooting of
Anjaan has been disrupted. Clearing those rumours,
producer N Subhash Chandra Bose has said that the
situation is in control and the shooting is progressing
without any hurdle.
"The shoot had to be stopped because they had come to
meet the director and discuss about Inam . There was
absolutely no protest as is being rumoured. Everything is
under control and we have continued shooting," Subhash
told IANS.
Inam is distributed by N Linguswamy in Tamil Nadu.
Some of the Tamil groups opposed the film's content and
protested over the same alleging that it hurt the
sentiments of Tamils.
To calm the situation, Linguswamy chopped five scenes,
which had irked Tamil groups. Even after the deletion,
some fringe groups were not happy. Hence, the distributor
pulled out Inam from theatres in the state on Monday
(April 1).
Meanwhile, Anjaan shooting is progressing in a rapid
speed. The makers have completed 80% of the shooting.

----------


## JJK

kareena vendarnnu,, age ayi poi..

----------


## GangsteR

Kareena Kapoor to do an item song for Suriya?

If sources are to be believed, Kareena Kapoor
will be making her debut in Kollywood with
‘Anjaan’. Yes, the actress has reportedly agreed
to do an item song for the film, which is directed
by Lingusamy. It is worth mentioning
that Chitrangada Singh already shot for an item
song for the film. With Kareena also coming on-
board, the fans can expect two steamy numbers
in the film.
Samantha is paired opposite Suriya in the film
and cinematography is handled by Santosh
Sivan. Music for the film is scored by Yuvan
Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR

> kareena vendarnnu,, age ayi poi..


one more item song koodi undu

----------


## GangsteR

Kareena Kapoor to do a 'Chammak Challo' with Suriya?
Apr 02, 2014



Bollywood's ruling queen Kareena Kapoor Khan hasn't stepped into the Southern industry yet in her long and illustrious career but it looks like her fans in the South will soon get to see
her shaking a leg with one of the biggest Tamil stars.
We are talking about Suriya and
according to reports coming in from some of our sources,
the Bollywood hottie is in talks for a song in the upcoming
Suriya-Venkat Prabhu film, which is currently in the pre-
production stage. It is too early yet to commit whether
Kareena will indeed do this song.
Meanwhile, yesterday (1st April) a section of the media
was linking Kareena to a possible song-dance routine in
Suriya's under-production Anjaan, but Subash Chandra
Bose of Thirrupathi Brothers and Dhananjayan Govind of
UTV have brushed away this development as a figment of
someone's imagination.
Anjaan is being co-produced by Thirrupathi Brothers and
UTV and is fast gearing up for an August 15th release.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Teaser Work Compleated ! Get Redy Aprill
11 , 5pm

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@GangsteR

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR


entaa serious discussion

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

അന്ജാനില് സൂര്യയ്ക്കൊപ്പമാടാന് കരീന
കപൂര്
Updated: Thursday, April 3, 2014, 13:30 [IST]
Swipe > to browse more stories
സൂര്യയുടെ പുതിയ ചിത്രമായ അന്ജാനില്
ബോളിവുഡ്
സുന്ദരി സോനാക്ഷി സിന്ഹയുടെ ചുവടുവെയ്ക്കുമെന്ന്
വാര്ത്തകളുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. എന്നാല് പിന്നീട്
സോനാക്ഷി തെന്നിന്ത്യയിലേയ്ക്കെത്താന്
തല്ക്കാലം തയ്യാറല്ലെന്ന് കേട്ടു. ഇപ്പോള്
കേള്ക്കുന്നത് ചിത്രത്തില് കരീന കപൂറാണ്
ഐറ്റം ഡാന്സ് ചെയ്യാന് പോകുന്നതെന്നാണ്.
വാര്ത്തകള് സത്യമാണെങ്കില് കരീന
പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടാന് പോകുന്ന ആദ്യ തമിഴ്
ചിത്രമായിമാറും അന്ജാന്.
സൂര്യകൂടി ചുവടുവെയ്ക്കുന്ന നൃത്തം മുംബൈയിലാണ്
ചിത്രീകരിക്കുന്നത്. ഗാനത്തിന്
നൃത്തസംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത് ബോളിവുഡില്
നിന്നുള്ള സരോജ് ഖാനാണ്.
ഏറെ പ്രത്യേകതകളോടെ ഒരുങ്ങുന്ന ചിത്രമാണ്
അന്ജാന്. ചിത്രത്തിലെ സൂര്യയുടെ ലുക്കും,
ഇരട്ടവേഷവും,
ചിത്രാംഗദയുടെ ഐറ്റം ഗാനച്ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ചിത്രീകരണ
കഥകളുമെല്ലാം ഇതിനകം തന്നെ ശ്രദ്ധനേടിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.
സൂര്യയും കരീനയും തമിഴകത്തിന്റെ സ്വന്തം സ്റ്റൈലിലുള്ളൊരു
കുത്തുപാട്ടിനാണ് നൃത്തം ചെയ്യാന്
പോകുന്നതെന്നാണ് സൂചന. ഇതിന് മുമ്പ്
പലപ്പോഴാണ് തമിഴകത്തുനിന്നും കരീനയ്ക്ക് പല
ക്ഷണങ്ങളും ലഭിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടെങ്കിലും അതൊന്നും സ്വീകരിക്കന്
കരീന തയ്യാറായിരുന്നില്ല. ഭാഷ
അറിയാതെ അഭിനയിച്ചാല്
ശരിയാകില്ലെന്നായിരുന്നു കരീന
അന്നെല്ലാം പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നത്. എന്നാല് അന്ജാനില്
സൂര്യയ്ക്കൊപ്പം നൃത്തം ചെയ്യുന്നതില് താന്
സന്തോഷവതിയാണെന്നാണ് ഇപ്പോള് കരീന
പറയുന്നത്.
ലിങ്കു സ്വാമി ഒരുക്കുന്ന അന്ജാനില്
സൂര്യയുടെ നായികയായി എത്തുന്നത് സാമന്തയാണ്.
യുവാന് ശങ്കര് രാജയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്
സംഗീതസംവിധാനം നിര്വ്വഹിക്കുന്നത്.

----------


## GangsteR

What is remaining in Anjaan?
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, April 03, 2014]
Tweet 1
We all know that the Lingsamy directed Suriya starrer
Anjaan is progressing fast in Mumbai. The film's shoot was
disrupted by a less known faction on Sunday but that has
been amicable sorted out by the director. From Monday,
last the shooting is progressing with the same zeal.


Now Ingiaglitz brings you the exclusive details of what
remains to be shot for the film Anjaan. The team planned
to complete the current schedule in Mumbai on April 2nd
and begin the lst schedule in Hyderabad on April 15. But
now the team has decided to continue the shoot in
Mumbai without t moving to Hyderabad owing to election
time and confusions related to Telangana bifurcation.
Hence the schedule in Mumbai will extend for 20 days. A
fight scene and a talkie scene will be shot. After this the
team will fly to Goa in June to can a duet song between
Suriya and the film's heroine Samantha. With the
completion of that song the shoot of Anjaan will be
wrapped up.
Anjaan with Yuvan Shankar Raja's music and Santhosh
Sivan's camera work is touted as a stylish action flick. The
film planned as a August release.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## karthi007

kareena..... :cheers:

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 6h
Understand the eagerness of #Anjaan fans. Pl. bear
with us. @dirlingusamy sir would like to come out
with a kickass teaser & needs sometime

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 6h
#Anjaan teaser should be out by the end of this
month if not earlier- @dirlingusamy sir assured this.
I am following up & will bring outsoon

----------


## GangsteR

Release of Suriya's Anjaan Teaser delayed
Anjaan starring Suriya and Samantha in the lead roles
directed by Lingusamy is one of the most awaited films
this year. The film shooting is progressing at a brisk pace
at Mumbai. The makers had earlier announced that the first
look teaser of the film will be out on April 11 and will be
screened along with Vishal's Naan Sigappu Manithan
which is hitting the screens on that day.
The teaser will now not release on the targeted date and
may be delayed by a few days. Dhananjayan of UTV has
tweeted, " Understand the eagerness of Anjaan fans. Please
bear with us. Lingusamy sir would like to come out with a
kickass teaser and needs sometime. Anjaan teaser should
be out by the end of this month if not earlier. Lingusamy
sir assured this. I am following up and will bring out
soon. "
Suriya is essaying dual roles and will be sporting two
different looks in Anjaan. Music by Yuvan. The film is
produced by Linugsamy's Thirupathi Brothers jointly with
UTV. Anjaan is set to hit the screens on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

teaser rls maati vecho??? enta reason??

----------


## GangsteR

> teaser rls maati vecho??? enta reason??


yes maatti...teaser work complete aayitilla....

----------


## GangsteR

First look poster enkilum APRIL 10 irakamarnu...

----------


## JJK

> yes maatti...teaser work complete aayitilla....


teaser work okke etra maatram undo,,.vere kure teaser,films undallo next week, so adjust cheyam..

----------


## shahin369

Teaser maattiyathu nannaayi ...Ai effect

----------


## GangsteR

സൂര്യക്കൊപ്പം കരീന ഉണ്ടാകും പക്ഷെ

ലിങ്കുസാമിയുടെ സംവിധാനത്തിൽ സൂര്യ
നായകനാകുന്ന 'അഞ്ചാൻ' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ കരീന
കപൂർ ഐറ്റം ഡാൻസുമായി എത്തുന്നു. കഴിഞ്ഞ രണ്ടു
ദിവസങ്ങളായി മിക്ക
മാധ്യമങ്ങളും ചൂടോടെ തൊടുത്തു വിട്ട
വാർത്തയായിരുന്നു ഇത്. എന്നാൽ ഈ വാർത്ത
അപ്പാടെ നിരസിച്ചിരിക്കുകയാണ് 'അഞ്ചാന്റെ'
നിർമ്മാതാക്കളായ തിരുപ്പതി ബ്രദേർസും യു
ടി വി മോഷൻ പിക്ചേർസും. ലോക
വിഡ്ഢി ദിനമായ ഏപ്രിൽ
ഒന്നാം തീയതി ആരോ ഇറക്കിയ ഒരു വ്യാജ
വാർത്ത മാത്രമാണ് ഇതെന്നാണ്
നിർമ്മാതാക്കളുടെ പ്രതികരണം.
എന്നാൽ സൂര്യക്കൊപ്പം കരീന എത്തുന്നുണ്ട്.
പക്ഷെ 'അഞ്ചാനി'ലല്ല. ഈ
ലിങ്കുസാമി ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം വെങ്കട്ട് പ്രഭു
സൂര്യയെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിലാണ് കരീന സൂര്യക്കൊപ്പം നൃത്തമാടാൻ
എത്തും. അതിനുള്ള ശ്രമങ്ങൾ വെങ്കട്ട്
പ്രഭുവും ടീമും തുടങ്ങിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു. ആഗസ്റ്റ് 15നു
'അഞ്ചാൻ' തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ എത്തും. അതിനു
ശേഷം മാത്രമേ വെങ്കട്ട് പ്രഭു, സൂര്യ
ചിത്രം ആരംഭിക്കുകയുള്ളൂ.
അപ്പോൾ സൂര്യയും കരീനയും തമ്മിലുള്ള ഒരു
"ചമ്മക്ക് ചലോ.." ആരധാകർക്ക്
അധികം താമസിയാതെ കാണാൻ സാധിക്കും..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 
#Anjaan designs are ready & first look posters are
coming soon!! #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 24h
@dirlingusamy sir assures to give the first look Advt
of #Anjaan on 14th April...I am trying to ensure this
happens to delight all fans :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya Anjaan First Look release confirmed
An exciting news for Suriya fans to rejoice. The first look of
Anjaan is set to be released on April 14. Dhananjayan of
UTV tweeted, " Lingusamy sir assures to give the first look
Advertiisement of Anjaan on 14th April. I am trying to
ensure this happens to delight all fans "
It is going to be a double delight for Suriya fans as the first
look teaser is also expected to be released by the end of
this month. The shooting of Anjaan starring Suriya and
Samantha in the lead roles directed by Lingusamy is
progressing at a brisk pace at Mumbai. Music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja. Anjaan is produced by Thirrupathi Brothers
and UTV.
Suriya plays dual roles in this action thriller film set against
the backdrop of Mumbai.

----------


## GangsteR

Glimpse of Suriya's Anjaan on April 14!



The first look of Anjaan is set to be released on April 14.
The film starring Suriya and Samantha in the lead is
being directed by Lingusamy. The rest of the star cast
includes Prakash Raj, Manoj Bajpai, Dalip Tahil, Vidyut
Jamwal and Rajpal Yadav. Music for the film is by Yuvan
Shankar Raja.
Dhananjayan of UTV tweeted, "Lingusamy sir assures to
give the first look Advertisement of Anjaan on 14th
April. I am trying to ensure this happens to delight all
fans"
Produced by Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV, the film is
progressing at a brisk pace at Mumbai with music by
Yuvan Shankar Raja. Suriya plays dual roles in this
action thriller film set against the backdrop of Mumbai.
Interestingly, Chitrangda Singh has been roped in for a
'special song' in the Suriya-Samantha starrer.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan first look release date

There is some good news for Suriya fans, who
are waiting to catch a glimpse of his upcoming
film ‘Anjaan’ with director Lingusamy. UTV
Dhananjayan has tweeted “Lingusamy sir
assures to give the first look Advt of Anjaan on
14th April…I am trying to ensure this happens
to delight all fans.”
It is worth mentioning that Suriya will be
playing dual roles in the film and Samantha
plays his love interest. The teaser is expected to
be released by the end of this month. Music is
scored by Yuvan Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Surya's Treat For His Fans For Tamil New Year
Posted by: Ramchander
Published: Tuesday, April 8, 2014, 12:36 [IST]


Surya seems like has something to offer to his fans every
festival. For Pongal earlier this year, the suspense over the
title of his next movie was broken, as the makers of the
film revealed the name of the film Anjaan . Now for Tamil
New Year (April 14), his first look of the movie will be out.
Yes, the news is out straight from the horse's mouth. UTV
South Chief, Dhananjayan Govind has announced that
director Lingusamy is working on to release the first look
of Anjaan for Tamil New Year. It will be revealed through
ads on newspapers on April 14.
He tweeted, "Lingusamy sir assures to give the first look
Advertisement of Anjaan on 14th April. I am trying to
ensure this happens to delight all fans." Currently, the
team is busy filming key portions in Mumbai.
Surya has performed two different roles in Anjaan . He will
be seen in stylish avatars in the upcoming Tamil flick. The
movie is directed by N Lingusamy and produced
Thirrupathi Brothers in association with UTV Motion
Pictures.
Anjaan , which has Samantha in the female lead role, has
Santhosh Sivan's cinematography, Yuvan Shankar Raja's
music and Anthony's editing. The Tamil flick will hit the
screens for the Indpendence Day (August 15).

----------


## GangsteR

Blockbuster August with Anjaan and Uttama Villain
Apr 08, 2014


Padma Bhushan Kamal Haasan iscurrently working round the clock for Uttama Villain, directed by Ramesh Arvind and presented by Thirrupathi Brothers. We hear that the film's shoots will be completed by May 31st across Chennai and Bangalore,
and that it may release for Vinayaga Chathurti, which falls on Friday, August 29th.
It must be noted that Thirrupathi Brothers' Suriya starrer
Anjaan is set for release on August 15th. If things go
according to plan, two weeks later, they will be presenting
another biggie in the form of Uttama Villain, to the
audiences.
Andrea, Pooja Kumar and Parvathi are the lead actresses in
Uttama Villain while the likes of Jayaram, K.Balachander,
K.Vishwanath, Nasser and Urvashi would also have pivotal
roles in this film, which happens in two time periods.
Ghibran scores music for Uttama Villain, which is a much-
expected film for all cinema lovers this year.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan teaser still under preparation. May take
some time than as expected

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan & #UthamaVillam is expected to be an
August'14 release. Not sure on whether it will be a
head on head clash.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

http://entertainment.oneindia.in/tam...ya-136208.html

----------


## GangsteR

Kareena Kapoor Creates Controversy By Asking
“Who Is Surya?”

Bollywood diva Kareena Kapoor has created a controversy
by saying that she is not aware of Surya. There were
buzz that she was doing a raunchy item number in Tamil
film Anjaan . While reacting to such rumours she made a
comment that has hurt the Ghajini star's fans.
Kareena Kapoor has said that she doesn't know from
where these rumours come from. She has not signed any
film in Tamil. And she is doesn't know who are Surya
and N Linguswamy.
"I don't know where such baseless stories come from. I
haven't signed any such film. I don't even know who
Suriya and Linguswamy are. I've never seen them. I've
zero interest in acting in non-Hindi films whether it is
down South or in Hollywood,"
the DNA quoted Kareena Kapoor as saying.
The Real Story
On April 1, we had written a story related to Kareena
Kapoor doing an item number in Anjaan . It was a April
Fools story, which was misread by many online websites.
In fact, some leading publications, without cross
checking, wrote the same. This irked Kareena Kapoor.
The Bollywood actress says that it is her policy not to
work in a language that she is not fluent at or
understand.

----------


## GangsteR

> Kareena Kapoor Creates Controversy By Asking
> “Who Is Surya?”
> 
> Bollywood diva Kareena Kapoor has created a controversy
> by saying that she is not aware of Surya. There were
> buzz that she was doing a raunchy item number in Tamil
> film Anjaan . While reacting to such rumours she made a
> comment that has hurt the Ghajini star's fans.
> Kareena Kapoor has said that she doesn't know from
> ...


kootarae....

----------


## GangsteR

Language Barrier
Kareena Kapoor further says "How can I emote in a
language that I don't know? I was offered beautiful
scripts by the late Rituparno Ghosh in Bengali. I never
could bring myself to work with this brilliant filmmaker
because of the language barrier, and now he is gone."

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SURIYA AND KAMAL'S FILM TO RELEASE ON SAME
MONTH ?
09 Apr 2014 - 12 45 PM

It is known that Thiruppathi brothers is prodcing both Suriya's Anjaan and Kamal's Uttama Villain. Now the latest buzz is that both the films will be releasing in the month of August, to be precise Anjaan on August 15 and Uttama Villain on August 29. When asked sources close to Kamal say that Kamal's Vishwaroopam2 will be releasing anytime
between June and July, also at least there should be one
month gap between Vishwaroopam2 and Uttama Villain
release and as Uttama Villain shooting is just started, it is
too early to talk about the release date.
The source adds that Kamal and Ramesh Arvaind are
planning to wrap up the shoot of Uttama Villain in May and
the release plans will be revealed only after the post
production works are over, which will consume minimum
one/two months.
Mean time when asked team Anjaan has zeroed in August
15 as the release date, so one has to wait some more time
to know the exact release date of Uttama Villian.

----------


## GangsteR

WHO IS SURIYA? KAREENA RUBBISHES RUMORS AND
CREATES A NEW CONTROVERSY
09 Apr 2014 - 06 44 PM

Few weeks before there was a news in K-town that Kareena Kapoor is doing an item number in Anjaan and also some section of media reported that Kareena will the pair in Suriya's next film with Venkat Prabhu.
Now Kareena Kapoor has rubbished all those news as
rumors, adding to that the actress has created a
controversy by asking who is Suriya and she never heard of
him and director Lingusamy.
Kareena says she can't act in other language films because
without knowing the language she can't bring in the right
emotions. Kareena says she couldn't sign the critically
acclaimed film maker Rituparno Ghosh in Bengali because
she didn't know the language.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> WHO IS SURIYA? KAREENA RUBBISHES RUMORS AND
> CREATES A NEW CONTROVERSY
> 09 Apr 2014 - 06 44 PM
> 
> Few weeks before there was a news in K-town that Kareena Kapoor is doing an item number in Anjaan and also some section of media reported that Kareena will the pair in Suriya's next film with Venkat Prabhu.
> Now Kareena Kapoor has rubbished all those news as
> rumors, adding to that the actress has created a
> controversy by asking who is Suriya and she never heard of
> him and director Lingusamy.
> ...


*Who Is Surya
Kareena*

----------


## SadumoN

> *Who Is Surya
> Kareena*


so what do you think machu?? is it because suriya is not really famous or coz kareena is really really dumb??
aadyam news post cheythittu pinne gangster postiyappo ingane comment ittathu kondu chodichenne ullu..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> so what do you think machu?? is it because suriya is not really famous or coz kareena is really really dumb??aadyam news post cheythittu pinne gangster postiyappo ingane comment ittathu kondu chodichenne ullu..


*Nam Onnum Udheshicila.Same Media Thanneyanu Eee Report Itathu.*

----------


## karthi007

:Ennekollu:  suriya..

----------


## GangsteR

> *Who Is Surya
> Kareena*


ee fake news   pokki pidichu irunno....

----------


## GangsteR

> suriya..


entadae.......

----------


## GangsteR

> *Nam Onnum Udheshicila.Same Media Thanneyanu Eee Report Itathu.*


ee sitsil varunna reports onnum under proof illatae vishwadikunilla...nalae ivanmar vj yae vechum ithu pole stories irakum

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2
Last day of the schedule for vinayak sirs film. Off to
Mumbai tm. ANJAAN time

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan first-look on April 14th


Suriya’s Anjaan has created a huge expectation
among the fans since the announcement of the
title. The first-look poster of this film was expected
for a long time and finally the makers has decided
to reveal the official first-look poster on April 14th.
The title logo was recently finalized and the poster
design works are already on and a mass first-look
poster is been expected among the fans.
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal and
many, the film is being directed by Lingusamy and
jointly produced by Lingusamy’s home banner
Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


Ithil Sonakshi undo? :Vandivittu:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ee fake news   pokki pidichu irunno....


**

----------


## GangsteR

> **


............

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithil Sonakshi undo?


nopz........

----------


## GangsteR

• # Suriya Says We Have Done Our Best Making # Anjaan
Racy And Energetic Sequence Were People Would Love
To Watch More Than Once
• #Suriya Says @samanthaprabhu2 Is Smart And She Is
Enthusiastic Would Ask Let Me Perform Like This And
That - Kumudham Interview

----------


## KHILADI

Kareena Surya ye ariyillannu paranjennum paranju fans alambanennu vartha kandu.when asked about april fool news(which some made serious) about item song in anjaan, she said no and doesn't know surya and linguswami

----------


## singam

> Kareena Surya ye ariyillannu paranjennum paranju fans alambanennu vartha kandu.when asked about april fool news(which some made serious) about item song in anjaan, she said no and doesn't know surya and linguswami


adhyam news vannathu Anjaanil iem song undu enna paranja... pinne athil illa Venkat Prabhu - Surya movieyil undavum ennu paranju... news enthayalum aaro irakkiya rumor mathramanu..
,
but Surya mathramalla Vijay, Ajith, etc anenkilum ariyilla enna parayu.... for many of them in North, South indian cinema means Rajinikanth.. and to en extent Kamal, Lalettan and Mamooka...

----------


## GangsteR

> adhyam news vannathu Anjaanil iem song undu enna paranja... pinne athil illa Venkat Prabhu - Surya movieyil undavum ennu paranju... news enthayalum aaro irakkiya rumor mathramanu..
> ,
> but Surya mathramalla Vijay, Ajith, etc anenkilum ariyilla enna parayu.... for many of them in North, South indian cinema means Rajinikanth.. and to en extent Kamal, Lalettan and Mamooka...


Rajniyae varae ariyilla ennu parayunna teamsa... :Hammer:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan special on Tamil New Year
Coming 14th April, fans of Suriya will be delighted. The
first look of Anjaan will be out on this Tamil New Year.
The movie directed by Linguswamy is produced jointly by
UTV and Thiruppathy Brothers.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

First look....waiting. ...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

സിങ്കത്തിന്റെ നായികയാകാം എന്നാൽ
ഒറിജിനൽ 'സിങ്ക'ത്തെ അറിയില്ല..

കരീന കപൂർ ബോളിവുഡിലെ മുൻനിര
നായികമാരിൽ ഒരാളാണ്.
അതൊക്കെ ശരി തന്നെ എന്നാലും സൗത്ത് ഇന്ത്യ
ഏറ്റവും ഹോട്ടസ്റ്റ് സ്റ്റാറുകളിൽ ഒരാളായ
സൂര്യയെ അറിയില്ല എന്ന് കരീന കപൂർ പറഞ്ഞത്
അൽപം അങ്ങ് കടന്നു പോയില്ലേ എന്നാണ്
സിനിമാപ്രേമികളുടെ സംശയം.
ലിങ്കുസാമിയുടെ സംവിധാനത്തിൽ സൂര്യ
നായകനായി അഭിനയിക്കുന്ന 'അഞ്ചാൻ' എന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിൽ ഐറ്റം ഡാൻസ് ചെയ്യാൻ കരീന കപൂർ
എത്തും എന്ന് വാർത്തകൾ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. എന്നാൽ
യഥാർത്ഥത്തിൽ 'അഞ്ചാന്' ശേഷം സൂര്യ
അഭിനയിക്കുന്ന വെങ്കട്ട് പ്രഭു ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഒരു
ഗാനത്തിന് ചുവടു വയ്ക്കുന്നതിനു വേണ്ടിയാണ്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ നിർമ്മാതാക്കൾ
കരീനയെ പരിഗണിച്ചിരുന്നത് എന്നത് വാസ്തവം.
എന്നാൽ കരീന കപൂർ 'അഞ്ചാൻ' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ
സൂര്യക്കൊപ്പം ഒരു ഗാനത്തിൽ നൃത്തമാടും എന്ന
വാർത്ത അങ്ങ് ബോളിവുഡ് വരെയെത്തി.
അവിടുത്തെ മാധ്യമപ്രവർത്തകർ
ഇതിന്റെ നിജസ്ഥിതി അറിയാൻ കരീനയോട്
തന്നെ 'സൂര്യക്കൊപ്പം തമിഴിലേക്ക്
പോകുന്നുണ്ടോ?' എന്നുള്ള ചോദ്യം എറിഞ്ഞു.
അപ്പോൾ അവർക്ക് കരീനയിൽ നിന്ന് കിട്ടിയ
ഉത്തരം ഞെട്ടിക്കുന്നതായിരുന്നു.
"ഇത്തരം അടിസ്ഥാനരഹിതമായ വാർത്തകൾ
എവിടെ നിന്നും വരുന്നു എന്ന് എനിക്കറിയില്ല. ഈ
പറയുന്ന
സൂര്യയെയും ലിങ്കുസാമിയെയും എനിക്കറിയില്ല.
ഞാനവരെ കണ്ടിട്ട് പോലുമില്ല.
ഹിന്ദി സിനിമയല്ലാതെ മറ്റൊരു
ഭാഷയിലും എനിക്ക് അഭിനയിക്കാൻ
താത്പര്യമില്ല. അതിപ്പോൾ സൗത്തിൽ
ആണെങ്കിലും ശരി ഒരു ഹോളിവുഡ്
സിനിമയാണെങ്കിലും ശരി. എനിക്കറിയാത്ത
ഭാഷ ഞാൻ എങ്ങനെ സിനിമയിൽ
പറയും?..ഇങ്ങനെ പോകുന്നു
കരീനയുടെ വിശദീകരണം.
എന്നാലും കരീന കപൂർ തനിക്ക് സൂര്യയെ അറിയില്ല
എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞത് അൽപം കൂടിപ്പോയി. *സൂര്യ
നായകനായി അഭിനയിച്ച 'ഗജിനി' എന്ന സൂപ്പർ
ഹിറ്റ് തമിഴ് ചിത്രം ആമിർ ഖാൻ ഹിന്ദിയിലേക്ക്
അതേ പേരിൽ റീമേക്ക് ചെയ്തപ്പോൾ
അതിന്റെ ഒഫിഷ്യൽ ലോഞ്ചിൽ സൂര്യ ആയിരുന്നു
മുഖ്യ അതിഥി. ഇത് കൂടാതെ 'വാരണം ആയിരം'
എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനു വേണ്ടി ആമിർ തന്റെ പെഴ്സണൽ
ട്രെയിനറെ സൂര്യക്ക് വിട്ടു നൽകിയതും ബോളിവുഡ്
ലോകത്തിൽ വലിയ വാർത്ത ആയിരുന്നു.
പിന്നീട് സൂര്യ അഭിനയിച്ച മണിരത്നം ചിത്രമായ
'ആയുധ എഴുത്തി'ന്റെ ഹിന്ദി പതിപ്പായ 'യുവ'യിൽ
കരീന കപൂറും അഭിനയിച്ചിരുന്നു.
സൂര്യയുടെ കരിയറിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഹിറ്റ് എന്ന്
പറയാവുന്ന 'സിങ്കം' അതെ പേരിൽ ഹിന്ദിയിൽ
അജയ് ദേവ്ഗണ് റീമേക്ക് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. ഇപ്പോൾ
അതിന്റെ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം അജയ് ദേവ്ഗണ്
തന്നെ ഒരുക്കുമ്പോൾ അതിൽ നായികയാകുന്നത്
സാക്ഷാൽ കരീന കപൂർ ആണ്. അപ്പോഴും ഒറിജിനൽ
'സിങ്കം' ആരെന്നുള്ളത് കരീനയ്ക്ക് അജ്ഞാതം!!..
ഇതൊന്നും പോരാഞ്ഞിട്ട് കരീന ബ്രാൻഡ്
അംബാസിഡർ ആയി തുടരുന്ന 'മലബാർ
ഗോൾഡി'ന്റെ സൗത്ത് അംബാസിഡർമാരിൽ
ഒരാളാണ് സൂര്യ.
ഇത്രയും ആയിട്ടും 'സൂര്യയെ അറിയില്ല' എന്ന്
കരീന പറയുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ, ഞങ്ങൾക്ക്
ഒന്നേ പറയാനുള്ളൂ.. കരീന വീ ആർ സോറി ആൻഡ്
ഗെറ്റ് വെൽ സൂണ്..*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

സൂര്യ നായകനായി അഭിനയിച്ച 'ഗജിനി' എന്ന സൂപ്പർ ഹിറ്റ് തമിഴ് ചിത്രം ആമിർ ഖാൻ ഹിന്ദിയിലേക്ക് അതേ പേരിൽ റീമേക്ക് ചെയ്തപ്പോൾ അതിന്റെ ഒഫിഷ്യൽ ലോഞ്ചിൽ സൂര്യ ആയിരുന്നു
മുഖ്യ അതിഥി. ഇത് കൂടാതെ 'വാരണം ആയിരം'
എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനു വേണ്ടി ആമിർ തന്റെ പെഴ്സണൽ
ട്രെയിനറെ സൂര്യക്ക് വിട്ടു നൽകിയതും ബോളിവുഡ്
ലോകത്തിൽ വലിയ വാർത്ത ആയിരുന്നു.
പിന്നീട് സൂര്യ അഭിനയിച്ച മണിരത്നം ചിത്രമായ
'ആയുധ എഴുത്തി'ന്റെ ഹിന്ദി പതിപ്പായ 'യുവ'യിൽ
കരീന കപൂറും അഭിനയിച്ചിരുന്നു.
സൂര്യയുടെ കരിയറിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഹിറ്റ് എന്ന്
പറയാവുന്ന 'സിങ്കം' അതെ പേരിൽ ഹിന്ദിയിൽ
അജയ് ദേവ്ഗണ് റീമേക്ക് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. ഇപ്പോൾ
അതിന്റെ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം അജയ് ദേവ്ഗണ്
തന്നെ ഒരുക്കുമ്പോൾ അതിൽ നായികയാകുന്നത്
സാക്ഷാൽ കരീന കപൂർ ആണ്. അപ്പോഴും ഒറിജിനൽ
'സിങ്കം' ആരെന്നുള്ളത് കരീനയ്ക്ക് അജ്ഞാതം!!..
ഇതൊന്നും പോരാഞ്ഞിട്ട് കരീന ബ്രാൻഡ്
അംബാസിഡർ ആയി തുടരുന്ന 'മലബാർ
ഗോൾഡി'ന്റെ സൗത്ത് അംബാസിഡർമാരിൽ
ഒരാളാണ് സൂര്യ.
ഇത്രയും ആയിട്ടും 'സൂര്യയെ അറിയില്ല' എന്ന്
കരീന പറയുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ, ഞങ്ങൾക്ക്
ഒന്നേ പറയാനുള്ളൂ.. കരീന വീ ആർ സോറി ആൻഡ്
ഗെറ്റ് വെൽ സൂണ്..

----------


## GangsteR

swantam veetukarae polum ariyilla ennae lavalu parayu....

----------


## GangsteR

I respect Suriya and his work tremendously, says
Kareena
Mumbai, Friday, April 11, 2014


Actress Kareena Kapoor, who seems to have angered Tamil
superstar Suriya's fans by saying she doesn't know him,
has clarified that she knows him but has never met him.
"It is a fact that I don't know him. I've never met him, but
that doesn't mean I don't know who Suriya is. Of course I
know him. He's a big star in Tamil cinema, in fact one of
the biggest. I truly respect his standing in the Indian film
industry," Kareena said here.
"In fact, I'm doing the sequel to 'Singham', the film where
he played the lead originally in Tamil cinema," she added.
Kareena says she was upset because of reports that she
was doing an item song in the Suriya-starrer "Anjaan".
"I had never met the film's director Linguswamy nor agreed
to do any song or dance for his film. So how could he be
quoted as saying that I was doing a song for his film," she
asked.
Kareena says she would love to work with Suriya whenever
he does a Hindi film.
"He is tremendously talented. It'd be a pleasure and an
honour to work with him," she said.

----------


## GangsteR

Kareena now says Of course i know Surya !
11/04/2014


Bollywood actress Kareena Kapoor who angered the
Surya fans questioning Who is Surya has gone for
damage control stating that she knows him but has
never met him." It is a fact that I don't know him. I've
never met him, but that doesn't mean I don't know who
Suriya is. Of course I know him. He's a big star in
Tamil cinema, in fact one of the biggest. I truly respect
his standing in the Indian film industry,In fact, I'm
doing the sequel to 'Singham', the film where he played
the lead originally in Tamil cinema ," said Kareena.

Kareena said she was upset because of reports that she
was doing an item song in the Suriya-starrer
'Anjaan '." I had never met the film's director
Linguswamy nor agreed to do any song or dance for his
film. So how could he be quoted as saying that I was
doing a song for his film ," she asked.
Kareena concluded saying she would love to work with
Surya whenever he does a Hindi film. “ He is
tremendously talented. It’d be a pleasure and an honour
to work with him .”

----------


## GangsteR

:Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

kaliyakiyavarokae evidae poyi  :Yeye:

----------


## Sal kk

Tamilnattil april 14 newyear ano?

----------


## GangsteR

> Tamilnattil april 14 newyear ano?


athae........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Kareena clarifies on her comment about Suriya
IndiaGlitz 


Bollywood actress Kareena Kapoor who allegedly said she
does not know who Suriya is and created a stir in media
circles has clarified that she indeed respects Suriya and his
hard work tremendously.
A few days back Kareena while refuting rumors that she is
going to act in Suriya's upcoming film 'Anjaan', directed
by Lingusamy. Kareena had said she has never heard of
Suriya or Lingusamy. But today she has set things straight
while speaking to a media house.
Kareena has said, ""It is a fact that I've never met him! But
that doesn't mean I don't know who Suriya is. Of course I
know him. He's a big star in Tamil cinema, in fact one of
the biggest. And I truly respect his standing in the Indian
film industry. In fact I'm doing the sequel to 'Singham' the
film where he played the lead originally in Tamil cinema."
Kareena has also stated that she would love to act with
Suriya if the latter act in a Hindi film. Kareena has always
refused to act in films that are made in languages that she
does not know.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

I respect Suriya and his work tremendously: Kareena


Actress Kareena Kapoor, who seems to have angered Tamil
superstar Suriya's fans by saying she doesn't know him,
has clarified that she knows him but has never met him.
"It is a fact that I don't know him. I've never met him, but
that doesn't mean I don't know who Suriya is. Of course I
know him. He's a big star in Tamil cinema, in fact one of
the biggest. I truly respect his standing in the Indian film
industry," Kareena said here.
"In fact, I'm doing the sequel to 'Singham', the film where
he played the lead originally in Tamil cinema," she added.
Kareena says she was upset because of reports that she
was doing an item song in the Suriya-starrer "Anjaan".
"I had never met the film's director Linguswamy nor agreed
to do any song or dance for his film. So how could he be
quoted as saying that I was doing a song for his film," she
asked.
Kareena says she would love to work with Suriya whenever
he does a Hindi film.
"He is tremendously talented. It'd be a pleasure and an
honour to work with him," she said.

----------


## SadumoN

ivide kidannu thala thalli chirichavanmarokke evideppoyo aavo??  :Dntknw:

----------


## GangsteR

> ivide kidannu thala thalli chirichavanmarokke evideppoyo aavo??


 :Ennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan First Look Posters To Be Released Tomorrow !!!

----------


## GangsteR

Will Kareena Kapoor Apologise To Surya?

Kareena Kapoor , on a surprising note, has shocked South
film industry with her comment on Surya. Recently, the
actress said that she is not aware of him. It has hurt the
Tamil actor's fans, who are now demanding her to give
an apology. Will she do it? We don't have an answer at
this stage.
It all begun with the rumours of Kareena Kapoor doing an
item number in forthcoming Surya's movie Anjaan . There
were speculations of the Bollywood diva doing a raunchy
special number in the Tamil movie. It was claimed that
the Kapoor girl is finally entering Kollywood with this
much-hyped project.
Indeed, it was an April fool news which was misread by
many publications and reported that Kareena Kapoor was
dancing alongside with Surya. As she was seen doing
few item numbers in Bollywood recently, people assumed
that she was doing it in Kollywood too.
Reacting to those rumours, Kareena Kapoor claimed, "I
don't know where such baseless stories come from. I
haven't signed any such film. I don't even know who
Surya and Linguswamy are. I've never seen them. I've
zero interest in acting in non-Hindi films whether it is
down South or in Hollywood,"

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan firstlook tomorrow at 4pm

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

@GangsteR Exclusive  News : #AnjaanFirst Look not releasing tomorrow .

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@GangsteR Kolly Buzz @ KollyBuzz 38m
#Anjaanfirst look, not tomorrow.

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR Kolly Buzz @ KollyBuzz 38m
> #Anjaanfirst look, not tomorrow.


veendum pattichu....

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 2h
To: #Anjaan fans: @dirlingusamy sir wants to
release the 1st look separately & not along with
many other new film advts appearing tomorrow

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 2h
@dirlingusamy sir requested all fans of #Anjaan to
wait for a few days more...we will come out with a
big bang first look campaign...thanks

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## karthi007

:Hammer:   :Hammer:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Madhan Karky @ madhankarky 
I’ve penned the intro song in Anjaan. Has turned out good. Super catchy music by Yuvan.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Kareena Kapoor Ends Surya's Controversy

Kareena Kapoor , who has irked Tamil films by asking
who is he, has finally ended the controversy. The
Bollywood diva has come out to give a clarification and
said that she knows the Kollywood star but she has not
met him face-to-face till date. Her statement has put an
end to a week-long controversy.
She had created a controversy when she had told
reporters that she doesn't know about Surya. Kareena
Kapoor was reacting to the rumours related to her item
song in the Tamil actor's forthcoming film Anjaan . It was
said that the Bollywood beauty would be shaking her legs
alongside the Ayan actor.
"I don't know where such baseless stories come from. I
haven't signed any such film. I don't even know who
Surya and Linguswamy are. I've never seen them. I've
zero interest in acting in non-Hindi films whether it is
down South or in Hollywood," Kareena Kapoor was
quoted saying.
However, Kareena Kapoor now says, "It is a fact that I
don't know him. I've never met him, but that doesn't
mean I don't know who Surya is. Of course I know him.
He's a big star in Tamil cinema, in fact one of the
biggest. I truly respect his standing in the Indian film
industry,"

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sanjena on the set of # Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

> Sanjena on the set of # Anjaan


ithentha?? matte threadile news alle ithu???

----------


## GangsteR

> ithentha?? matte threadile news alle ithu???


sorry ipozha sredichathu, image hide cheyythu ittekuvarnu so kandilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2
Last day of shoot for the talkies part of Anjaan .
Just one more song left.. Definitely my quickest
film.. #Anjaanrocks#Goa

----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan update :
The climax shoot will start from tomorrow at Goa & will
go on till April 23. 90% of the film is
Complete..!! # Suriya # Samantha

----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan news.
Shooting of the climax will now be held in Broken Bridge
Old Goa from 17th to 25th April...!!! #Anjaan 90% Of
The Movie Were Completed ..!! This Schedule Moving In
a Secrecy Way...! Hope They Do Spl Things On Screen

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha finishes Anjaan Talkies!
Time:5:27 pm Date: Apr 


Suriya's Anjaan being directed by Lingusamy is taking fast
shape and the film's lead actress Samantha has completed
all her talkie parts for the movie.
“Last day of shoot for the talkies part of Anjaan. Just one
more song left.. Definitely my quickest film..
#Anjaanrocks#Goa”, Samantha posted in her Twitter page.
UTV Motion Pictures and Thirupathi Brothers producing
Anjaan shooting is taking place in a huge set erected in
Goa and the film's team is shooting some action
sequences there. Vidyut Jamwal is playing baddie for
Suriya in Anjaan that is in final stage of shooting.
Yuvan Shankar Raja has composed music for Anjaan while
Santosh Sivan cranks the camera and Anthony handles the
editing works.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan is Samantha's quickest film
Suriya and Samantha play the lead roles in Anjaan directed
by Lingusamy. The film shooting is progressing at a brisk
pace. The team is in Goa to shoot the climax fight
sequence. The shooting will start today and will go on till
April 25.
Samantha tweeted, "Last day of shoot for the talkies part
of Anjaan. Just one more song left. Definitely my quickest
film." This is the first time Samantha is pairing opposite
Suriya.
Suriya plays double role and will be sporting two different
looks in the film. Anjaan is an action-thriller produced by
Tirrupati Brothers in association with UTV Motion Pictures.
It is a gangster film set in the backdrop of Mumbai. The
film is set to hit the screens in August. Music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha updates about Anjaan

Suriya’s ‘Anjaan’, directed by Lingusamy, is
progressing at a rapid pace. Samantha, who
plays the leading lady in the film has updated
about the movie on her micro-blogging account.
She has posted “Last day of shoot for the talkies
part of Anjaan. Just one more song left..
Definitely my quickest film.. #Anjaanrocks”
With Samantha confirming that the movie is
nearing completion, we can expect that the
movie will hit the screens on August 15th, as
promised by the makers earlier. Music for the
film is scored by Yuvan Shankar Raja and
cinematography is handled by Santosh Sivan.
Stay tuned for more updates!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan Updates....!!
• Climax Stunt Sequence Will Be Shoot In #
GoaIn A Fragmented Church | # Anjaan #
Suriya
• # AnjaanClimax Sequence Is Taking Place
On # Goa With One Song Left , Samantha
Completes Her Talkie Portions By Today @
AnjaanTheFilm
samantha ruth prabhu@
Last day of shoot for the talkies part of
Anjaan. Just one more song left.. Definitely my
quickest film.. # Anjaanrocks#Goa

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#anjaan update:-
A huge set is done for #anjaan climax stunt scene. . .
And some fantastic action sequence are being shot
now

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

> 


ithu 7am arivu setile pic aanallo...

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu 7am arivu setile pic aanallo...


aano.....Anjaan shooting spot ennu kandu...

----------


## GangsteR

#anjaan latest update : # anjaan_1st_look_poster will
release in # MAY_1 . . .Official confirmation on the way!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Official : After # Anjaan , @dirlingusamy is set to make a
film with # Karthi in lead! Movie titled # YenniYezhuNaal
(Seven more days).

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Final Shooting Progressing At # Goa

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya With Shampa Sonthalia At # Anjaan Shooting Spot..!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• The Goa Schedule Of #Anjaan Likely To Take
Place For 23 Long Days - The Hindu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Its wrap up time for Suriya’s Anjaan

This is perhaps one of the films that Lingusamy had
wrapped up very quickly! Yes, the talkie portions have
been completed and all that remains now is one more
song to be shot, revealed producer-director
Lingusamy.
Anjaan, starring Suriya and Samantha, commenced
last November and the shooting had been going on
full swing in various parts of Maharashtra since then.
Lingusamy has stated that this is one of his quickest
film so far in his career.

----------


## GangsteR

Kolly360° @ Kolly360 
#Anjaan First Look will be revealed next week

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
At the #Anjaan shoot at Goa. A huge set up & some
fantastic action sequences are being shot now.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya and Samantha’s quickest!
Apr 18, 2014


Lingusamy’s Anjaan is in its final stage of production and is on
schedule for its August release. The team claims that this is one of the quickest projects both Suriya and Samantha have been a part of. The unit is currently stationed at Goa shooting for the pre-climax sequence involving the leads.
Coproduced by Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV Motion
Pictures, the film is majorly shot in Mumbai and supposedly
has Suriya donning two looks. Chitrangadha Singh will be
seen in a special number in the film.
Yuvan Shankar Raja is scoring for the film and Padma Shri
Santosh Sivan is helming the lens.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 8h
Just left the shooting spot of #Anjaan at Goa.
Cannot post the photos due to different looks. First
look is awesome & will share in a week

----------


## GangsteR

Sanjena Sing With @dirlingusamy | #Anjaan Shooting Spot

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shampa_s One Who Works For #Anjaan Is A
Choreographer & Title Winner Of #JhalakDiklaja

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan First Look Will Be Out In A Week

----------


## GangsteR

What was Samantha doing in Goa?


Pretty damsel Samantha was headed from Goa to
Hyderabad in the early hours today. The pretty actress
who in Goa for the past few days was shooting for
Suriya starrer 'Anjaan' directed by Lingusamy. The
actress has completed the talkie portions and she has
only a song number left to be shot, which she assures
will be completed soon.
The star cast includes Prakash Raj, Manoj Bajpai, Dalip
Tahil, Vidyut Jamwal and Rajpal Yadav with music for
the film by Yuvan Shankar Raja. Samantha is one of
the most wanted heroines in Tamil cinema and is all
set to pair up with Vijay in AR Murugadoss directed
'Kaththi '.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

From The Sets of #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha\'s last day with suriya in goa

It is known that Suriya and Samantha are acting together in
Anjaan, Samantha has recently completed her portions of the film and only one song is left to shoot.
Samantha tweeted
" Last day of shoot for the talkies part of Anjaan. Just one
more song left.. Definitely my quickest film".
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Soori and many to its star
cast. Directed by Lingusamy the film has music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja and the first look poster of the film will be
revealed soon.
Produced by UTV and Thiruppathi brothers, Anjaan is
scheduled for August 15 release.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan update - Yuvan via Instagram
Was going through my album thought I'd share these
pics with you guys. Anjaan movie composing pics had
so much fan while working on this movie.Me with
director lingu n muthukumar.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 1h
Very excited about working with #Yuvan back to
back in #Anjaan & #Yatchan ... looking forward to
two super hit albums with him in 2014 :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha is almost done with 'Anjaan'
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, April 19, 2014]


Actress Samantha has completed her part except for song
in Anjaan directed by N.Lingusamy. The film stars Suriya in
dual roles.
Samantha has tweeted on April 17, "Last day of shoot for
the talkies part of Anjaan. Just one more song left..
Definitely my quickest film.. #Anjaanrocks#Goa."
The actress has also reached Hyderabad yesterday
morning.
Anjaan shooting kick started in the beginning of the year
and it has been completed at a breakneck speed of four
months. The film jointly produced by Thirupathi Brothers
and UTV Motion Pitcutes will be hitting the screens in
August.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan first look will be a mass campaign in all
newspapers, magazines & through wall posters ...
just wait for a few days more to reveal

----------


## GangsteR

Surya’s words of appreciation for Samantha

Samantha is ruling the roost this year in Tamil
cinema with projects like Kaththi and Anjaan in her
kitty. She is also the first choice for the makers of
Vikram and Karthi’s upcoming films. The slender
beauty who was born and brought up in Chennai is
not loved by all for her on screen performance
alone but her off screen persona is also a reason,
we hear. Recently, Samantha showered praises on
Vijay’s humility over an incident on the sets of
Kaththi.
Now, the dazzling diva has received words of
appreciation from another co-star, Surya who is
working with her in Anjaan. “She is someone, who
is so natural in her performance and is brilliant as
well. She is outspoken and clearly gets the thing
what she wants by openly asking for suggestions
from director,” says the talented Surya. Anjaan
directed by Lingusamy is slated for an
independence day release.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya injured during Anjaan shoot

----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan update - During the shoot of a action scene in
Goa # Suriya got some minor bruises on his leg. Nothing 2
worry as shooting resumed.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Friends, called up #Anjaan unit at Goa. @Silvastunt master confirmed that there is no truth in the rumour & # Suriya sir fine & shooting is on! - UTV Dhananjayan Govind (Producer of Anjaan)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Surya injured on Anjaan sets
Anjaan directed by Lingusamy is turning out to be
one of the quickest films in Surya’s career. Few
days ago, Samantha who plays the female lead
tweeted saying her schedule is over and Anjaan is
the quickest film in her career. The team which is
currently shooting in Goa has shot some high-
octane action scenes involving Surya today and it
seems the dashing actor has injured himself.
Sources say, he got some minor bruises on his leg
and there is nothing to worry.
“Friends, called up # Anjaan unit at Goa.
@ silvastunt master confirmed that there is no truth
in the rumour & Suriya sir fine & shooting is on,”
Dhananjayan, the producer of the film tweeted. It
was also confirmed by the stunt master Silva after
a while. “Anjan shooting s going well at goa! There
some one spreading rumours.” So, the shooting
has been resumed and there is nothing serious to
Surya. He is perfectly alright, be happy Surya fans!

----------


## GangsteR

“Suriya is fine. It’s just a rumour”
Apr 21, 2014


There was a rumour coming in earlier today that actor Suriya was injured during an intense fight sequence in Goa. Anjaan’s stunt choreographer, Silva, while talking to the correspondent of Behindwoods confirmed that it is untrue. “Suriya is fine. It’s just a rumour. We are shooting the climax fight sequence of Anjaan.”
Confirming the same, Dhanajayan, South Head of Disney-
UTV Motion Pictures, in his micro blogging space, posted,
“Friends, called up #Anjaan unit at Goa. Silva master
confirmed that there is no truth in the rumour and Suriya sir
fine. Shooting is on.”
Meanwhile, directed and co-produced by Lingusamy,
Anjaan stars Samantha as the female lead and has Yuvan
scoring music. The film is in its final stage of production
and is being planned for an August 2014 release.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is fine

Reports surfaced that Suriya was grievously injured
while shooting for the climax stunt sequence for
Anjaan. The shooting is currently in progress in
Mumbai, where director N Lingusamy is canning the
stunt sequence with master Silva choreographing it.
There was a news that Suriya was hurt while shooting
this climax which had his fans worried. However, G
Dhananjayan of UTV Motion Pictures confirmed
through a social networking site that: “Friends, called
up #Anjaan unit at Goa. Silva master confirmed that
there is no truth in the rumour and Suriya sir fine.
Shooting is on.”

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is fine, resumed Anjaan shooting!

Insiders from Anjaan unit have confirmed that actor Suriya
has got minor injuries during Anjaan fight sequences, but
the actor is fine now and even resumed the shooting of the
movie.
Suriya is currently shooting in Goa and has got minor
bruises but nothing to worry. Dhananjayan, UTV CEO
posted in his Twitter page: “Friends, called up #Anjaan
unit at Goa. @Silvastunt master confirmed that there is no
truth in the rumour & Suriya sir fine & shooting is on”.
Samantha is playing Suriya's love interest in Lingusamy
directing Anjaan produced by Thirupathi Brothers on first
copy basis to UTV Motion Pictures. Suriya's Anjaan will
enjoy Yuvan Shankar Raja's music and Santosh Sivan is
handling cinematography among the crew.
Stay tuned for more updates on Suriya and Anjaan
progress...

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is fine but for minor bruises


As we all know Suriya is busy with the final stages of
shooting for his upcoming film 'Anjaan' directed by
Lingusamy. The climax stunt sequence choreographed by
Stunt Silva master is being canned in Goa.
Yesterday rumormongers spread rumors that Suriya was
severely injured while performing a risky stunt shot and has
faced a ligament tear.
However this news was immediately rejected as rumors by
G.Dhananjayan of UTV Motion Pictures who are producing
the film with Lingusamy's Tirupathi Brothers.
Dhananjayan in his social netwroking page, had quoted
Silva stating that Suriya is hale and healthy but for a few
minor bruises.
The climax stunt sequence will be completed today and a
duet song featuring Suriya and the film's lead heroine
Samantha will be shot in mid June. With that the 'Anjaan'
shoot will be wrapped up.
'Anjaan' is expected to hit the screens in the mid of
August.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's injury is a rumour

Actor Suriya is shooting for his next flick 'Anjaan'
directed by Lingusamy in Goa for the past few days.
While there has been buzz that the star actor has
injured himself during an intense fight sequence, the
stunt choreographer of the film , Silva has said that
Suriya is fine and the shooting is going on well.
Confirming the same UTV's Dhananjayan tweeted
"Friends, called up #Anjaan unit at Goa. @Silvastunt
master confirmed that there is no truth in the rumour
& Suriya sir fine & shooting is on."
Directed by N Lingusamy, the film is being touted as a
mass entertainer and Suriya is playing dual roles and
Samantha pairing up with him for the first time. The
film, which has music by Yuvan is in its final stage of
production and is being planned for an August 2014
release.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya heavily injured at anjaan shoot? here is the clarification

Yesterday there were news that Suriya was heavily injured at Anjaan shooting spot and reports also said that he had ligament
tear. When asked sources confirmed that the news was
mere rumor and Suriya is perfectly fine, sources add that
Suriya had only minor bruises and there is nothing to worry.
Anjaan team is currently in Goa and stunt master Silva is
choreographing the fight sequences, Silva himself
confirmed in twitter the news regarding Suriya's injury is
mere rumor.
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Soori and many to its star
cast. Directed by Lingusamy the film has music by Yuvan
and the team is planning to release the film on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya's Anjaan a follow up to Superstar's Baasha ?

The latest buzz on Surya's Anjaan is that the film is
actually a follow up of Superstar's Magnum opus
Baasha . Rumormill has it that the film's story and
theme is very similar to that of Baasha , and Much like
how Superstar takes revenge against Raghuvaran
(Anthony) for his friends death Surya will actually
avenge the death of his friend which is played by
Vidyut Jamwal.
This independence day release features Samantha,
Prakash Raj, Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj Bajpai and several
others to the star cast. National Award winner
Santhosh Sivan handles Cinematography while Yuvan
Shankar Raja scores music.

----------


## GangsteR

It’s wrap up time for Anjaan
Lingusamy is known for finishing his films in the
quickest way possible and doesn’t procrastinate
things unnecessarily. His latest film starring Surya
and Samantha in the lead roles is already on the
verge of beginning the post-production soon. The
team was currently shooting in Goa and Surya has
succumbed to minor injuries when filming a fight
scene. But the minor injury didn’t hinder the
shooting in any way.
Except for the item number starring Surya and
Chitrangada Singh, the entire talkie portions of the
film are over and the team wrapped up their final
schedule yesterday in Goa. It is worth recalling that
Samantha mentioned in a tweet last week saying
Anjaan is indeed the quickest film in her career.
Anjaan is produced by Thirupathi Brothers and UTV
Motion Pictures and will hit the screens on Aug 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan teaser mix is almost over. In about a week or 10
days for sure.

----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan team packs up after a non-stop 47 days
schedule at Mumbai & Goa & returning today. Large part
of the film is over with this

----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan telugu rights sold at a record price of 18cr as he
has huge market and fans next to superstar in Andhra.
Telugu Version Titled as # Sikhander

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @Dhananjayang -
#Anjaan team packs up after a non-stop 47 days
schedule at Mumbai & Goa & returning today. Large
part of the film is over with this :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s Anjaan movie telugu
tilte Sikandar

Suriya’s upcoming film Anjaan is a bilingual and the
film’s Telugu version is tilted Sikandar. The film is
being directed by ace-director Linguswamy who has
delivered hits that include Run, Pandem Kodi and
Aawara.
The film is in news because of the dazzling star cast
and of course a brilliant team that is behind this
venture; Samantha is playing the female lead of the
film and the ace-cinematographer Santosh Sivan is
the director of photography. Yuvan Shankar Raja is
the music composer of the film and Suriya will be
seen playing a double role in Anjaan.
According to reports producer Lagadapathi Sridhar
has the bought the Telugu rights of Anjaan for an
undisclosed amount. Lagadapathi Sridhar has
previously produced films such as Evadigola
Vaadidhe, Style, Sneha Geetham and Pothugadu.
It is also being said that both the Tamil and Telugu
versions will be released on the 15th of August.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Teaser Within Only 10 Days...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

appo injured aayirunnu...

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya casted his vote today with his injured leg ! He had
returned from 'Anjaan' shooting (Goa) to cast his vote in
Chennai.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan team wraps up a major schedule

Anjaan team has been continuously shooting in Mumbai
and Goa for the past 47 days. The team is returning back
to Chennai after wrapping major portions of the film.
Dhananjayan of UTV tweeted, " Anjaan team packs up after
a non-stop 47 days schedule at Mumbai & Goa & returning
today. Large part of the film is over with this "
Samantha has wrapped her talkie portions for 'Anjaan' and
only one song is left to shoot. Major action sequences and
talkie portions of the film have been wrapped.
The First Look of the film is expected to be revealed soon.
Suriya and Samantha play the lead roles in Anjaan directed
by Lingusamy. Music by Yuvan Shankar Raja. The film is
produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi Brothers. It is set to
hit the screens in August for Independence Day.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan team is back to Chennai

Suriya's Anjaan team has completed 47 days long schedule
and came back to city Chennai. Lingusamy is directir this
action thriller featuring Samantha as the female lead.
UTV Motion Pictures is producing Anjaan and UTV's CEO
Dhananjayan tweeted: “#Anjaan team packs up after a
non-stop 47 days schedule at Mumbai & Goa & returning
today. Large part of the film is over with this :Smile: .”
As way2movies reported viewers earlier, Samantha has
completed Anjaan talkies and with this schedule major
portions of the movie are wrapped and makers are left with
the shooting of couple of songs and some patch work.
Anjaan is slated for grand Independence day release on
August 15 with Yuvan Shankar Raja's music...

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
For the fans of #Anjaan who are tweeting
constantly: @dirlingusamy sir is back & is working
on the 1st look. Shall update in 2 days the date

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan - First look posters on May 1. Teaser trailer
to b shown with a big film releasing in May.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan - 6 or 7 poster designs shall be released
on 1st May'14. You are going to see the Most
Stunning & Stylish looking #Suriya in them :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan VFX works has been started.
Probably The 1st Look Will Be On May 1 !!
Teaser Will Be in 10 Days !!

----------


## GangsteR

Stylish Anjaan first look posters from May 1

Anjaan directed by Lingusamy has been wrapped
up and the team is advancing towards the post
production works in full swing. The first look
posters of the film are much awaited by Surya
fans. “#Anjaan – 6 or 7 poster designs shall be
released on 1st May’14. You are going to see the
Most Stunning & Stylish looking #Suriya in
them :Smile: ,” posted Dhananjayan Govind on his
official Twitter account.
Anjaan stars Surya and Samantha in the lead roles.
It has Vidyut Jamwal playing the antagonist and
the Bollywood glam queen Chitrangada Singh has
been roped in to shake her legs for an item
number with Surya. The film is slated for a release
on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan team worked very hard, non-stop & the
first look posters (just seen: Looking great) will be
revealed on May Day (1st May). Excited!

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan first look is getting ready @dirlingusamy sir
confirmed to go online on 1st May'14. So 5 more
days to go to reveal

----------


## GangsteR

തലയുടെ പിറന്നാളിന് സൂര്യ തിളങ്ങും!

തമിഴകത്തെ ആരാധകര് ഏറെ പ്രതീക്ഷയോടെ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്ന
ചിത്രമാണ് സൂര്യയുടെ അഞ്ജാന്. ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഫസ്റ്റ് ലുക്ക് പോസ്റ്റര് മെയ് ഒന്നിന് പുറത്തിറക്കും. 'തല' അജിത്തിന്റെ ജന്മദിനവും മെയ് ഒന്നിനാണെന്നതിനാല് ഈ ദിവസം തമിഴ് ആരാധകര്ക്ക് ഇരട്ടിമധുരമാകും.
അഞ്ജാനില് സാമന്തയാണ് നായികയാകുന്നത്. ലിങ്കുസാമിയാണ്
ചിത്രം ഒരുക്കുന്നത്. തിരുപ്പതി ബ്രദേഴ്സും യുടിവിയും ചേര്ന്നാണ്
ചിത്രം നിര്മ്മിക്കുന്നത്. ചിത്രത്തില് സൂര്യക്ക് ഇരട്ടവേഷമാണ്. ഓഗസ്റ്റ് 15ന് ചിത്രം പ്രദര്ശനത്തിനെത്തുമെന്നാണ്
കരുതുന്നത്.
സ്റ്റൈലിഷായ സൂര്യയുടെ ചിത്രമായിരിക്കും പോസ്റ്ററിലുണ്ടാകുകയെന്നാണ് അണിയറപ്രവര്ത്തകര് പറയുന്നത്.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan first look to be unveiled on May 1
The first look posters of Suriya's Anjaan, directed by
Lingusamy will be out on May 1. Confirming the same,
Dhananjayan of UTV Motion Pictures has tweeted "Anjaan
team worked very hard, non-stop & the first look posters
will be revealed on May Day (1st May). You are going to
see the Most Stunning & Stylish looking Suriya in them ."
Samantha plays the leading lady in the film, while music is
scored by Yuvan Shankar Raja. The movie is jointly
produced by UTV Motion Pictures and Lingusamy's
Thirupathi Brothers.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s Anjaan first look on May 1


The first look of Suriya’s Anjaan movie will be launched on
May 1 on Workers Day. Producer Dhananjayan has
confirmed the news by tweeting, “#Anjaan first look is
getting ready @dirlingusamy sir confirmed to go online on
1st May'14. So 5 more days to go to reveal friends :Smile: ”
Anjaan major portions shoot have been completed and the
rest of the shoot is progressing at a rapid pace. Samantha
is playing Suriya’s love interest in the movie. The makers
are planning to release the film on August 15 on
Independence Day.
With cinematography by Santosh Sivan and music by
Yuvan Shankar Raja, Anjaan has Vidyut Jamwal, Soori,
Chitrangadha Singh, Manoj Bajpai in supporting roles.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan' first look on May 1

The first look posters of Suriya’s eagerly awaited action entertainer Anjaan directed by Lingusamy, will be released on the
net on May 1. The theatrical trailer will be released along with a Tamil biggie in May.
Anjaan has Suriya playing a dual role as don and software
engineer with Samantha in the female lead. The others in
the cast Bollywood actors Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut Jamwal,
Rajpal Yadav and Dalip Tahil play supporting roles. It has
Cinematography by Santosh Sivan and music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja.
Anjaan is a big budget action entertainer which was shot
in Mumbai, Pune, other parts of Maharashtra and Goa. The
film is produced by Thirupathi Brothers in association with
UTV Motion Pictures and is slated for release on August
15, as Independence Day special.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan first look posters releasing on May 1st.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Suriya Emotes So Well And Just Acts With His
Eyes , Our Chats Mostly Pertain To Fitness And We
Exchange Workout Tips - Vidyut #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya\'s fearless first look on ajith\'s birthday

Finally its official Suriya's Anjaan (Fearless) first look will be released on May 1 which marks the workers day and also Ajith's birthday. The film's one of the producers
Dhananjayan has tweeted "#Anjaan first look is getting
ready @dirlingusamy sir confirmed to go online on 1st
May'14. So 5 more days to go to reveal friends :Smile: "
Anjaan is progressing at a brisk pace and already major
portions of the film are completed, the team is working
hard to make sure that the film releases on August 15.
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal, Soori and
many to its star cast. Directed by Lingusamy, Anjaan has
cinematography by Santosh Sivan and music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan first look on May 1

The breaking news is that the first look of
Suriya’s ‘Anjaan’, directed by ace director
Lingusamy will be out on May 1st. It is worth
mentioning that the first look was initially
expected to be come out on Tamil New Year’s
day, but got postponed.
UTV’s Dhananjayan has confirmed the news by
tweeting “Anjaan team worked very hard, non-
stop & the first look posters (just seen: Looking
great) will be revealed on May Day (1st May).
Excited! 6 or 7 poster designs shall be released
on 1st May’14. You are going to see the Most
Stunning & Stylish looking Suriya in them.”

----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan
•Cast •
◘Suriya as Don Raju Bhaiya and Software Engineer
◘Samantha as Jeeva
◘Vidyut Jamwal as Raju Bhaiya's Friend
◘Manoj Bajpai as villan
◘Soori
◘Rajpal Yadav
◘Dalip Tahil
◘Murli Sharma
◘Sathyan
◘Asif Basra
◘Vidyullekha Raman
◘Uma Riyaz Khan
◘Chitrangada Singh in a special appearance
◘Maryam Zakaria in a special appearance

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Trivandrum talkies﻿ Will Be The Official Distributers Of
Anjaan In Kerala

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## nmaks

Thagarkan chansunduuuu  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Happy birthday Sam ....

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha turns 27


Samantha Ruth Prabhu, one of the most happening
actresses in the industry is celebrating her 27th birthday
today. The Naan Ee girl is busy shooting for her film
Anjaan, opposite Suriya. She also has in hand Vijay's
Kaththi.
Samantha made her Tamil debut with the film
Moscowin Kaveri . Though the film didn't rake in the
moolah at the Box Office, the actress went on to films
like Naan Ee and Neethane En Ponvasantham. She also
has many hits in Telugu, that too opposite some of the
top stars in Tollywood. Her Telugu projects include
Dookudu, Yeto Vellipoyindhi Manasu and Seethamma
Vakitlo Sirimalle Chettu . Wishes are pouring in for the
actress on her micro-blogging page from her fans and
the industry.

----------


## GangsteR

Happy Birthday to Samantha

The Pallavaram (a Chennai suburb) girl who made it big in Telugu cinema, Samantha Ruth Prabhu, is celebrating her birthday today (April 2 :Cool: .
She had made her debut in Tamil with Moscowin Kavery ,
followed by Bana Kathadi, which failed to take off.
But in Telugu she struck gold as she had hits with all top
stars. She got the best of banners and directors and her
Eega , virtually a solo heroine film went on to become a
blockbuster.
Now Samantha is doing two big Tamil films, Anjaan with
Suriya and Katthi with Vijay. Both these films may pave her
way to superstardom and break the jinx associated with
her in Kollywood.
Samantha is free and frank in her views . Recently she
endorsed the BJP Prime Ministerial candidate, Narendra
Modi through the social media.
The actress who is shooting for Kaththi in Chennai will be
having a quiet birthday with her loved ones.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

> 


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @Dhananjayang -
#Anjaan title logo will be unveiled on Wednesday
morning. On Thursday the first look designs ... Get
ready for exciting times :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

2 lookum adipoli.. normal look thanne entho oru prathyekatha ulla pole.. ithiri thadi koodiya??

----------


## GangsteR

An Anjaan special, earlier than expected
Apr 29, 2014


We earlier reported that about 6 to 7 first look posters of Suriya –
Lingusamy’s most expected project – Anjaan will be out on May 1st. From what we hear, Suriya fans have a reason to cheer about, a day earlier itself, on April 30. Reportedly, the movie’s title logo design will be unveiled tomorrow.
Samantha plays the female lead while Vidyut Jamwal, Soori
and Manoj Bajpai play prominent roles in the movie. Yuvan
Shankar Raja is the music composer while Santosh Sivan
cranks the camera.
Anjaan eyes an Independence Day release.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan title logo launch tomorrow  :Smile:  And first look
from May 1st.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan title look to be revealed tomorrow
The title look of Suriya's Anjaan will be revealed tomorrow,
as informed by the production house. As we had reported
earlier, the first look posters of the film will be out on May
1. The shooting has been almost wrapped up, except for a
song sequence.
Directed by Lingusamy, the movie is jointly produced by
UTV Motion Pictures and Lingusamy's Thirupathi Brothers.
Samantha has paired up with Suriya for the first time in
this film and music is by Yuvan Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan title logo launch date


There is a new surprise for Suriya’s fans, who
are waiting for the first look posters of their
star’s ‘Anjaan’ on May 1. The title logo of the
film will be officially revealed tomorrow (April
30) and Dhananjayan of UTV Motion Pictures
has revealed the news.
The movie is directed by Lingusamy and it is
jointly produced by Lingusamy and UTV Motion
Pictures. Samantha plays the leading lady in the
film, which will have music by Yuvan Shankar
Raja. Watch this space tomorrow to look at the
title logo of one of the most expected films of
this year.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Anjaan Title Logo to be released Tomorrow!


It is known to viewers that Suriya and Samantha's Anjaan
firstlook will be disclosed on 1st of May. Latest on it is
makers of Anjaan have planned to release Anjaan title logo
tomorrow, on 30th of April followed by firstlook on May
Day.
Confirming the reports producers of Thirupathi Brothers
posted in their Twitter page: “Yes, @Anjaanmovie title logo
will be unveiled Tomorrow (Wednesday) morning & on
Thursday 1st look designs :) we are excited,are you? :)”
Suriya's Anjaan is taking fast shape in the hands of
director Lingusamy. Yuvan Shankar Raja's music is
expected to be one of the highlights of the movie besides
impressive performances by Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut
Jamwal and Manoj Bajpai along with Santosh Sivan's
cinematography.

----------


## GangsteR

100 days for 'Anjaan'
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, April 29, 2014]

It is being widely reported that director N.Lingusamy is
shooting the climax stunt sequence of his upcoming film
'Anjaan' and a song featuring the lead pair Suriya and
Samantha will be shot in Goa in the month of June.
What we have come to know form a reliable source close
to the film contradicts with this. Indialglitz has been
informed that the entire shooting of the film has been
wrapped up and only the patch work of 10 days is
pending. The film has been shot entirely in Goa and
Mumbai in a 100 day period with short breaks in between.

Regarding the music department taken care by the
composer Yuvan Shankar Raja, we have learnt that the
stylish and racy flick will have just four songs and all of
them have been shot already.
Produced by Lingusamy's Tirupathi Brothers and UTV
Motion Pictures 'Anjaan' has Suriya playing dual roles. The
film is expected to hit the screens in the mid of August.

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy @ dirlingusamy 
#Anjaan title logo will be revealed tomorrow
morning í*½í±

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan is nearly Completion.. Almost 2 weeks
Patch work is Pending to Complete. Yuvan has
mastered 4 songs and 3 is confirmed as Visualized

----------


## K K R

*LOGO !!*

----------


## JJK

> *LOGO !!*


good,,,,,,,....

----------


## firecrown

*Lingusamy @dirlingusamy*
#Anjaan Title Logo @ThirrupathiBros pic.twitter.com/kFNm5HOiil

----------


## nmaks

Logo supper ayittundu

----------


## baazigar89

Logo kollam...

----------


## SadumoN

> *LOGO !!*





> *Lingusamy @dirlingusamy*
> #Anjaan Title Logo ��@ThirrupathiBros pic.twitter.com/kFNm5HOiil


 :cheers:   :cheers:  nannayittundu title design....

----------


## xeon

> *Lingusamy @dirlingusamy*
> #Anjaan Title Logo ��@ThirrupathiBros pic.twitter.com/kFNm5HOiil



*Kollam Kollam................ 
*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Lingusamy @dirlingusamy*#Anjaan Title Logo ��@ThirrupathiBros pic.twitter.com/kFNm5HOiil


Gud One. . . . . .

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Kollam Kollam................ 
> *


*anush's Anegan Tittle Logo !*

----------


## xeon

> *anush's Anegan Tittle Logo !*


*ellam maayaaaaaaaaa*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *ellam maayaaaaaaaaa*


*nO Cmnts*

----------


## GangsteR

kidu  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Satellite Rights Bagged # SunTv For 15cr,It
Was Announced By K.E.Gnanavel Raja

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Teaser Dates Will Be Announced Tomorrow
Itself The Team Is Planning Of Huge Promotion
Campaign

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan First Look Tmrw @ 10am on @SunTV. Don't
Miss It. #MayDay Special!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Anjaan First Look Promotion , Making & Interview
With # Lingusamy sir In # SunTV Tomorrow At 10 AM.
>> # Anjaan Satellite Rights Bagged #SunTv For 15cr,It
Was Announced By K.E.Gnanavel Raja

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - those fearless eyes
Apr 30, 2014


Team Anjaan, starring Suriya and Samantha, released its title logo today, 30th April 2014. First look at the design, it is clear that it depicts a pair of fearless eyes, like what the title suggests.
The little gap between the second and third letter forms the shape of a nose and the long tail of the two
letters forms the shape of a mustache. It wouldn't be
surprising if the team comes out with a mask that has the
shape of the title design.
Meanwhile, another Anjaan title design has been released
which has the Mumbai skyline and the famous Marine Drive
in the backdrop.
Anjaan is directed by Lingusamy and produced by
Thirrupathi brothers. Santosh Sivan handles the camera for
the movie and the music is being composed by Yuvan
Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan first look promotion, making & interview with
Lingusamy sir in SunTV tomorrow at 10 am. Don't miss
it :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan first look promotion, making & interview
with @dirlingusamy sir in @SunTV tomorrow at 10
am. Don't miss it :Smile: 

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
@SunTV Super Promo on #Anjaan first look with
@dirlingusamy 's announcement... just watched.
Thank you :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

pia @ PiaBajpai 
@Dhananjayang #anjaan logo is looking very classyí*½í±í*½í¸

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Teaser Dates Will Be Announced Tomorrow
Itself :) The Team Is Planning Of Huge Promotion
Campaign

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya @Samanthaprabhu2 starrer #Anjaan 's spl
program youtube.com/watch?v=CzkYsw… SunTV
tomorrow 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzkYsw2b9Uo

----------


## GangsteR

Earthquake inside theater :D

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan making promo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXISY...ure=youtu.be&a

----------


## GangsteR

Interview with Lingusamy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq35y...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Will Be An Important Film In My Carrier
Ofcourse For #Suriya And Thirupathi Brothers -
@dirlingusamy

----------


## GangsteR

• #Action Will Be Most Important Factor In #Anjaan
And @dirlingusamy Mentions " Screen Kiliyum "

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Anjaan logo launched


The title logo of Suriya's big – budget action entertainer Anjaan was released today morning (30 April), a day ahead of the launch of the film's poster designs.
The title logo looks pure mass and is designed like the
fearless eyes of its hero Suriya who is doing a dual role as
a don and IT professional. The logo itself has title value.
Anjaan which means fearless is a gangster film directed by
N. Lingusamy, and produced under his own banner
Thirupathi Brothers in association with UTV Motion
Pictures.
The film stars Suriya, Samantha and Bollywood actors
Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut Jamwal, Rajpal Yadav and Dalip Tahil
in supporting roles.
The film which was short mostly in Mumbai and Goa has
music by Yuvan Shankar Raja and has Santosh Sivan as
cameraman, with Antony as editor and Stun Siva doing the
action scenes.
Anjaan will release on August 15 in Tamil, Telugu and
Hindi.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Title Look
The title look of Suriya's Anjaan has been revealed today,
the first look posters of the film will be out on May 1. The
shooting has been almost wrapped up, except for a song
sequence.Directed by Lingusamy, the movie is jointly
produced by UTV Motion Pictures and Lingusamy's
Thirupathi Brothers. Samantha has paired up with Suriya
for the first time in this film and music is by Yuvan Shankar
Raja.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan logo is out

Director-producer N Lingusamy has finally revealed the
logo of the Suriya starrer Anjaan. As announced the
logo was made public this morning and has garnered
the attention of the movie buffs.
With the first and last letters, which is in Tami,
designed to look like a pair of eyes, the expectations
on the film has gone up with the fans wondering what
the director and hero has in store for them.
Anjaan’s shooting has been wrapped up and the film
has gone into postproduction, it may be mentioned
here.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s Anjaan logo launched
Time:2:33 pm Date: Apr 30, 2014


Suriya’s big-budget movie Anjaan title logo has been
launched today on April 30 and the logo design is getting
good response. The film’s poster designs will be unveiled
on May 1.
Touted to be a gangster oriented action entertainer, Anjaan
is taking shape in the direction of N. Lingusamy and
produced by Thirupathi Brothers in association with UTV
Motion Pictures. Major portions of the movie are canned in
the locales of Mumbai and Goa along with Chennai.
Besides Suriya, Samantha playing lead roles, Anjaan also
has an impressive casting including Vidyut Jamwal, Rajpal
Yadav, Manoj Bajpai, Dalip Tahil. Cinematography is by
has Santosh Sivan, editing is by Antony and musical
scores are by Yuvan Shankar Raja. Anjaan is slated for a
release on a grand scale on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya's Anjaan Logo Revealed, Looks Similar To
Dhanush's Anegan!
Published: Wednesday, April 30, 2014, 14:47 [IST]


Anjaan is the much anticipated movie of Surya which is
getting ready for a Diwali release. The movie will see
Surya romancing Samantha Ruth Prabhu in this flick.
Now, the logo of the movie got launched and surprisingly,
it looks similar to Dhanush's flick Anegan!
Anjaan is touted to be a gangster movie, directed by N
Lingusamy. The movie will see Surya in double role. The
first look of Anjaan was supposed to release on April 14.
The makers of the film had confirmed it but it did not
happen for the reasons best known to them. Audience
were were obviously disappointed.
If reports are to be believed, Surya will be seen in two
stylish avatars in Anjaan . The film will be produced by
Thirrupathi Brothers in association with UTV Motion
Pictures. Santhosh Sivan has handled the cinematography,
Yuvan Shankar Raja has composed music and Anthony
has done the editing for Anjaan . The first look of Anjaan
will be launched tomorrow.
Now, the logo of Anjaan is somewhat looking similar to
movie Anegan, starring Dhanush and Amyra Dastur in lead
roles. KV Anand is the director of the film. Harris Jayraj
has been roped in to compose the music, while
Omprakash will handle the cinematography for Anegan

----------


## GangsteR

THE FIERCE AND FEARLESS EYES IN ANJAAN LOGO
30 Apr 2014 - 01 04 PM


Today Suriya's magnum opus action entertainer Anjaan logo has been released and already the fans of the actor are highly impressed with the logo. The  logo symbolically
appears to be the fearless yet fierce eyes of Suriya, among
the two logo designs one has a Mumbai night backdrop
which represents the city where the plot takes place.
The team will be releasing the first look posters tomorrow
and there is a huge expectation because till now, the fans
have seen only the don Suriya and they are yet to see the
another get-up of Suriya who is playing a dual role in the
film ie., a don and IT youngster.
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Soori, Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj
Bajpai, Dalip Tahil and many to its star cast. Directed by
Lingusamy, Anjaan has music by Yuvan Shankar Raja.
Anjaan is slated for August 15 release...

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Anjaan title logo revealed

Director Lingusamy released the title logo of his
upcoming film 'Anjaan' starring Suriya and Samantha
today. The title design depicts a fearless and angry eyes,
so do the earlier shooting pics of Suriya in the film. Ace
cinematographer Santosh Sivan handles the camera and
the music is being composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja.
The first look posters of the film will be out on May 1.
Produced by UTV Motion Pictures and Lingusamy's
Thirupathi Brothers, Anjaan is being touted as a mass
entertainer and Suriya is playing dual roles. The film
is expected to hit the screens on August 15

----------


## AjinKrishna

Dhaa pidicho first look posters...

----------


## K K R

Samanthaaaa  :Wub:

----------


## baazigar89

Sambhavam kollam..  :Clap:

----------


## AjinKrishna



----------


## AjinKrishna



----------


## baazigar89



----------


## AjinKrishna



----------


## AjinKrishna

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   :Ahupinne:

----------


## baazigar89

Vidyut jamwal as villain  :Yahoo:

----------


## JJK

:Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## OxY

Samantha  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## veecee

polichoootto  :Clap:  @SadumoN  :Yeye:

----------


## Viru

Surya super look pakshe samanthake glamour look angote cheranila valla kajalo mathiyayirunu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## K K R

Polappan posters  :cheers:  ..Samantha oru rakshayumilla  :Wub:

----------


## dipu10

whoa..!! kidduu posterss..

----------


## GangsteR

prabhu @ prabhu_sr 
#Anjaan first look posters are fantastic... very stylish
and mass...waiting for the teaser soon!!

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan first look poster is awesome! Suriya looking
super stylish!!

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan - 1st look poster design - Suriya &
Samantha looks fab.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 9h
Do check out the first look of #Anjaan in all Popular
Tamil & English newspapers ... Suriya rocks in a
stylish look :Smile: 

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 9h
Thanks to Internet portals doing a special opening
page on #Anjaan tonight ... tomorrow morning you
will see #Anjaan in all popular

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap3:

----------


## kandahassan

samantha in anjaan

----------


## singam

Poster kollamzz... Samantha...  :Icecream:

----------


## singam

> samantha in anjaan


Ithu Anjaan alla... Ramayya Vastavayya telugu movie aanu...

----------


## singam

..................

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu Anjaan alla... Ramayya Vastavayya telugu movie aanu...


 :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Frankenstein

Superb posters..Surya in dashing look  :Smile:  

Samanath  :Wub:

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzkYsw2b9Uo

----------


## GangsteR

ASTOUNDING RESPONSE FOR ANJAAN FIRST LOOK
01 May 2014 - 12 16 PM


Yesterday, the first look posters Suriya's big budget action entertainer Anjaan was released and it took the social networking sites by storm. Suriya's stylish avatar and the unique
poster designs are the talk of the town ever since Thursday
midnight, there is an astounding response for the mass and
stylish first look among Suriya's fans and also the
common audience seems to be very much impressed with
it.
The number of retweets, likes in the multiple social
networking platforms like Twitter and Facebook is simply
amazing and the production house's unique plan of
promoting the film through news paper advertisements ,
internet portals garnered everyone's attention. The first look
poster sets has everything for fans which includes the
mass element of Suriya and also the glam quotient of
Samantha which has struck a chord in style.
The first look of Anjaan was also shown in a popular TV
Channel which is again impressed the movie goers.
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Soori, Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj
Bajpai, Dalip Tahil and many to its star cast. Directed by
Lingusamy, Anjaan has music by Yuvan Shankar Raja.
Anjaan is slated for August 15 release...

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
@SunTV 's first introductory program on #Anjaan
rocked with @dirlingusamy 's word of appreciation
to the team. Great support @SunTV & thanks

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
newtamilcinema.com/newpage.html #Anjaan as the
main page in New Tamil Cinema ... thank you team
for the support :Smile: 

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
tamilscreen.com gorgeous gate page of #Anjaan in
Tamil Screen. Thanks team ... great support :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
galatta.com/gate-ad/Anjaan super gatepage in
@galattadotcom on #Anjaan . Thank you @crvgalatta
& team

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
onlykollywood.com nice gate page on #Anjaan in
onlykollywood ... thank you team. Great support

----------


## GangsteR

Thiru @ dir_thiru 
@Dhananjayang looking damn nice sir...best
wishes..

----------


## GangsteR

Its an Anjaan Avalanche since yesterday
May 01, 2014


After the earlier release of the logo, several stylish first look posters from Suriya's Anjaan were released around midnight yesterday.
The posters feature Suriya at his mean and deadly best as a gangster. Though the stills featuring him as the fearless gangster have an aggressive and edgy streak, we also have a few colourful stills where Suriya is seen jiving and romancing with the cute
Samantha, who seems to have gone glam in a big way.
These stills are all over the city as wall posters and are also
trending in the online space.
With the movie set for release 3 months later in August,
the makers (UTV and Thirrupathi Brothers) seem to have
started the marketing and promotions for the movie well in
advance and have blazed a huge positive awareness for the
movie among fans.
Generally, we have big budgeted Bollywood films marketed
in such a well-planned and extensive manner. The Tamil
industry still hasn't woken up fully to the trend of
aggressive marketing and it is good to see UTV and
Thirrupathi Brothers leading the way in this aspect with a
biggie like Anjaan.

----------


## karthi007

super look surya

----------


## GangsteR

:Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

vidyut jamwal @ vidyuttjamwal 
The meaning of #Anjaan is 'FEARLESS"

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy abt Anjaan on sun tv • # Anjaan Is The
Only Film In My Carrier Which Took Place For 47
Days |...

----------


## GangsteR

#Vidyut 's role in #Anjaan is filled with lots of suspense.

----------


## GangsteR

.......... .

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan first look posters unveiled!


Lingusamy’s upcoming film Anjaan is touted to be a
gangster film starring Suriya and Samantha in the lead
roles. This film is jointly produced by UTV Motion Pictures
and Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi Brothers.
Anjaan’s title logo was released a couple of days back and
the latest development is that the first look posters have
been unveiled today. Suriya looks striking and extremely
stylish in these posters.
We hear that the shooting is almost over except for a song
sequence. The entire team is working hard to complete the
film as soon as possible in order to release the film on
August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 
#Anjaan - In its final stage of shooting.

----------


## GangsteR

Impressive first look posters of Anjaan

Anjaan first look posters were revealed last night
featuring a fervid and fiery Surya. The film is
expected to be an intense action thriller and in the
final stages of shooting. Samantha looks smoking
hot in the posters shaking her legs with Surya in
one. Looks like the duo share a cracking chemistry
and we would get to see the glamorous side of the
Chennai damsel in the film. Lingusamy says, “The
romance between Surya and Samantha has come
out really well and is equivalent to the much loved
Surya-Asin romance in Ghajini.”
Anjaan is directed by Lingusamy and produced by
UTV Motion Pictures and Thirupathi brothers. It has
music by Yuvan Shankar Raja and slated for a
release on August 15, 2014.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*POsterz Samantha*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy abt Anjaan on sun tv
• # Anjaan Is The Only Film In My Carrier Which
Took Place For 47 Days | Confidence Is
Important Key For This Long Schedule |
# Suriya
• I Specially Thank #Suriya For # Anjaan | I
Narrated 4 Script For # Surya And Anjaan Is The
Right One - @dirlingusamy
• I Feel Like Working With #Suriya Once Again
In Very Big Project Because Of His Dedication
Which Makes Me More Responsible -
@dirlingusamy
• After Missing 3 Project With #Suriya I Am
Doing #Anjaan & I Am Directing This Film With
Lot Of Fear - @dirlingusamy
• #Suriya Has Done A Stunt Hanging Upside
Down In A Building | #Anjaan
• Comedian # Soori Will Be Playing An Important
Role For The Very First 20 Minutes In Film
#Anjaan
• Next To #Suriya And # Asin In #Ghajini I Like
# Surya And @samanthaprabhu2 In #Anjaan -
@dirlingusamy
#Anjaan: Yuvan has composed songs which u'll
enjoy it for sure
#Anjaan : @Silvastunt does the biggest stunt
sequences in the coolest way
#Anjaan: #Suriya is always ready to do any
hard task that SIlva suggests

----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Coreography : 2 Songs By Raju Master & 2
Songs By Brinda Master
• #Anjaan Lyric Writers : Madhan Karky ,
Kabilan ,Viveka , Muthukumar | #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

#Suriya Has Done A Stunt Hanging Upside Down In A Building | # Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan first look is creating waves on Facebook & Twitter

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
While we celebrate the #Anjaan first look, we wish
to wish 'Thala' Ajith a Very Happy Birthday
&another great year :Smile:

----------


## Saathan

> Dhaa pidicho first look posters...


surya  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

sam  :Kiss:   :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## GangsteR

#Kerala #Suriya Fans Official Logo Will Release With
#Anjaan Promo Poster..!!

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Fans Promotional Posters, Cards & Stickers
On The Way :)

----------


## MALABARI

samantha :shocked:    :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Folks we will announce the release date of #Anjaan
teaser/trailer a week prior when we fix it. Until then
please have patience.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sun TV bags Anjaan Satellite Rights!
Time:2:41 pm Date: May 01, 2014


Anjaan is the upcoming Tamil gangster film featuring Suriya
and Samantha in the lead roles. The television rights of
Suriya's Anjaan is bagged by Sun Network who has earlier
snapped, Ayan, Singam and its sequel.
Lingusamy has directed this action entertainer produced by
UTV on first copy basis. Makers have begun Anjaan shoots
with Suriya and Samantha's photoshoot in the month of
November 2013 and completed most of the shooting apart
from a couple of songs.“
Filmmaker has unveiled the Suriya's Anjaan firstlook to
media today and it has got good response from Suriya
fans. Speaking about his film, Suriya said: “This is the only
film in my career, which took place for 47 Days.
Confidence is important Key for this long schedule.”
Yuvan Shankar Raja has composed music for Anjaan while
Santosh Sivan is cranking the camera among the

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan and Anegan look-alike!
By Monica [ May 02, 2014 ]


The first look of Anjaan was unveiled recently and the
anticipation for the movies release has risen. To be
released in mid - August, this Lingusamy directed gangster
flick portrays Suriya in dual roles with Samantha as the
female lead. The title logo of Anjaan looks identical to the
title of Dhanushs Anegan directed by K.V. Anand. The
fiery eyes in both the titles are conspicuous.
Anjaan is produced by Thirrupathi Brothers in association
with UTV Motion Pictures. A strong technical team has
been set with Santhosh Sivan for cinematography,
Yuvanshankar Raja composing the tracks and Anthony
editing.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha’s salary depends on the budget


Samantha has said that she is ready to adjust her
pay packet depending on the budget of the
movie. The actress, currently playing the lead
role in movies like the Vijay starrer Kaththi and
Suriya’s Anjaan, added that if a film-maker
approaches her with a stunning story that has
adequate scope to showcase her performance,
then she would gladly forego her salary. Wise
decision, Sam!
Samantha, who had just one big hit in Tamil,
Naan Ee till now, is the most sought after
heroine as she has bagged two biggies despite
taking a long break in her career some months

----------


## GangsteR

Happy News For # Anjaan Kerala Fans. Malayalam Logo
Of Anjaan Typo Coming Soon. Stay Tuned With Us

----------


## GangsteR

ANJAAN MALAYALAM POSTER

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Frankenstein

> ANJAAN MALAYALAM POSTER


Singam tnte caption " Lion Brand Purusham Janmam" ennayirunnu 

Anjaan - " Bhayam polum bhayakunna purusham Janmam "

----------


## jawoose

*Superbbbbb Postersss!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## GangsteR

> Singam tnte caption " Lion Brand Purusham Janmam" ennayirunnu 
> 
> Anjaan - " Bhayam polum bhayakunna purusham Janmam "


Anjaan ennal pedi illatavan  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Suriya At Malabar Gold & Diamonds Showroom
Chennai 1 # Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Final Stage of Shooting | Audio From June
Last or July 1st Week | Movie Releasing on August
15  :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW9MC6o6bXM

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Exclusive @VidyutJammwal Name In The
Movie Is Chandru :)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

malayalam logo erangiyille???

----------


## GangsteR

> malayalam logo erangiyille???


yes munpatae pagesil post cheytittundu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

> yes munpatae pagesil post cheytittundu


 :Ok: 
malayalam logo kachara aane..

----------


## michael

posters polichu...kidukki.....

----------


## GangsteR

> malayalam logo kachara aane..


pettennu manassilakilla

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
@dirlingusamy sir is working on the teaser ... will
come with a big bang soon ... pl. wait for the date.
Once he is ready, shall inform you

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
 @SunTV first
look program with @dirlingusamy created huge buzz
in trade for #Anjaan ...excited. 15th Aug release:)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW9M...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Watched three song visuals of #Anjaan with
@dirlingusamy sir at the studio. Rocking ... bang
bang bang ... going to be a stylish action film

----------


## GangsteR

Today paper AD

----------


## singam



----------


## GangsteR

When a fighter weighing 120 kgs fell on Anjaan Suriya
May 04, 2014


Suriya was recently injured in his knee while filming a stunt sequence for Lingusamy's Anjaan. He was spotted with crutches while casting his vote in Chennai on April 24th.
The director states that Suriya suffered a minor ligament tear when a fighter who weighed about 120 kgs fell from a height on Suriya's leg. The entire unit panicked when this incident happened but Suriya wasn't fluttered.
The director says that Suriya should be fit and fine soon
and that he is resting currently.
Lingusamy is all praise for his hero and his inspiring energy
levels. He also points out the Ayan star's dedication and
commitment to every scene.
Anjaan is set for release on 15th August and the recent
release of its logo and first look stills has increased its hype
among movie goers.

----------


## GangsteR

''My recent films are missing emotion and soul'' - Lingusamy
May 04, 2014


In a recent interview, ace director / producer Lingusamy did a very honest appraisal of his career so far. He is one who started off with a family movie such as Aanandham and went on to do action entertainers such as Run, Sandakozhi, Ji, Bheema, Paiyya and Vettai. To his credit, he has worked with many big superstars such as Ajith, Vikram and Suriya (in the upcoming Anjaan).
Lingusamy says that he has improved in the technical
aspects of film making by atleast 60%, as his career has
progressed. But consequently he says that as his films are
getting bigger and grander, they are missing the soul and
emotion that were there in some of his earlier films. He
plans to get back that soul in his films in his coming
ventures.
Lingusamy would next be working in Yenni Ezhu Naal with
Karthi once he wraps up Anjaan.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Suriya fires up the set ... @dirlingusamy sir on
working with him in #Anjaan ... just a song to shoot
to complete :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan teaser on its way!
Anjaan team is leaving no stone unturned for the
success of their film. Ever since the first look of
the film and posters were released on Thala’s
birthday, it’s all over the internet. Netizens have
already been praising the superb looks of Surya
and the smoking hot Samantha in the posters.
Though they have resemblance to Billa and Surya’s
Ezhaam Arivu posters, no one expressed a smirk
about it.
Produced by UTV Motion Pictures and Thirupathi
Brothers, Anjaan is slated for a release on Aug
15th. “@ dirlingusamy sir is working on the teaser
… will come with a big bang soon … pl. wait for
the date. Once he is ready, shall inform you,”
posted Dhananjayang Govind of UTV yesterday on
his official Twitter account. So, an impressive
teaser from Lingusamy is in the offing.

----------


## GangsteR

Update on 'Anjaan' audio release
IndiaGlitz [Monday, May 05, 2014]
Last week Indiaglitz reported that the entire shoot of
director N.Lingusamy's 'Anjaan' has been completed but
for ten days patch work. We had also mentioned that the
stylish action flick will have just four songs. And all of them
have been composed and shot already.

Now we have come to know that plans are on to release
the film's audio track composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja l
in the month of July.
'Anjaan' has Suriya in dual roles for the sixth time in his
acting career. Samantha is playing Suriya's love interest.
The film produced by Lingusamy's Tirupathi Brothers and
UTV Motion Pictures is expected to hit the screens in the
second week of August.

----------


## Don Mathew

> 





> 





> 





> 


Kalip... :cheers:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


Samantha... :Wub:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band: ......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Thirrupathi Brothers @ ThirrupathiBros 
#Anjaan - Final Stage of Shoot :) Releasing on 15th
August 2014

----------


## GangsteR

Another Nayagan with Suriya ?
May 05, 2014


Anjaan director Lingusamy seems to be having some huge plans with his hero Suriya. He just can't stop singing praises of the star and calls him 'high voltage' and 'fiery'.
According to Lingusamy, it is very difficult to fully utilize Suriya's
immense capabilities. He says "Today, we can do a film like
Nayagan with Suriya as he has grown to such a level and
stature. I have also repeatedly conveyed this to him and
wish to do such a film with him. He is like Kamal in the
way he invests everything that is possible to make his role
memorable. Karthi can learn a lot from Suriya and he also
has that eagerness to learn from his elder brother"

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan surya punch dialogue:
"Naan saaguradha irundhalum nan dan mudivu seiyyanum Nee saaguradha irundhalum nan dan mudivu seiyyanum"

----------


## xeon

> Anjaan surya punch dialogue:
> "Naan saaguradha irundhalum nan dan mudivu seiyyanum Nee saaguradha irundhalum nan dan mudivu seiyyanum"


 :Band:  *Superb.....*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Superb.....*


*AWsom
* :Band:  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> Anjaan surya punch dialogue:
> "Naan saaguradha irundhalum nan dan mudivu seiyyanum Nee saaguradha irundhalum nan dan mudivu seiyyanum"


*Sambhavam class aayittundu.... Ithinte delivery koode kidukkiyal thakarkkum.... 
*

----------


## JJK

> Anjaan surya punch dialogue:
> "Naan saaguradha irundhalum nan dan mudivu seiyyanum Nee saaguradha irundhalum nan dan mudivu seiyyanum"


 :Clap:  kidu dialogues kure undakum....

----------


## JJK

> *Sambhavam class aayittundu.... Ithinte delivery koode kidukkiyal thakarkkum.... 
> *


dialogue delivery okke pulli kidukkum...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

തമിഴ് സിനിമയിലെ ആക്ഷൻ മസാല ചിത്രങ്ങൾ
ഒരുക്കി ഏറ്റവും അധികം ശ്രദ്ധ നേടിയ
സംവിധായകനാണ് ലിങ്കുസാമി.
മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി 'ആനന്ദം' എന്ന കുടുംബ
ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ തമിഴിൽ അരങ്ങേറ്റം കുറിച്ച
ലിങ്കുസാമി പിന്നീട് പക്കാ മാസ്
ചിത്രങ്ങളിലേക്ക് കടന്നു. റണ്, സണ്ടാക്കോഴി, ഭീമ,
വെട്ടൈ, പയ്യ എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ
സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ലിങ്കുസാമി ഒരു
നിർമ്മാതാവ് കൂടിയാണ്.
ഇപ്പോൾ സൂര്യയെ നായകനാക്കി 'അഞ്ചാൻ' എന്ന
ചിത്രം ഒരുക്കുകയാണ് ലിങ്കുസാമി . എന്നാൽ
ലിങ്കുസാമി ഇതിനു മുൻപ് രണ്ടു ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്ക്
വേണ്ടി തന്നെ സമീപിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നും അന്ന് മറ്റു
സിനിമകളുടെ തിരക്ക് കാരണം ആ പ്രോജക്ടുകൾ
തനിക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല
എന്നും 'അഞ്ചാൻ' ഇതിനെല്ലാം ഒരു
പരിഹാരം ആണെന്നും സൂര്യ പറയുന്നു...
പണ്ട് 'ഫ്രണ്ട്സ്' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ്
നടക്കുന്ന സമയത്ത് 'നന്ദ' എന്ന
ചിത്രവുമായി സംവിധായകൻ ബാല
എന്നെ സമീപിച്ചു. അന്ന് ബാല എന്നോട് പറഞ്ഞത്
മറ്റു പടങ്ങൾ ഒന്നും കമ്മിറ്റ് ചെയ്യരുത് എന്നാണ്.
എന്നാൽ
അതേ സമയം ലിങ്കുസാമിയുടെ ചിത്രം ഏതാണ്ട്
കമ്മിറ്റ് ആയ അവസ്ഥയിൽ ആയിരുന്നു. അഡ്വാൻസ്
മാത്രമാണ് വാങ്ങാതിരുന്നത്. ബാല പറഞ്ഞത് ഞാൻ
മടിച്ച് മടിച്ച് ലിങ്കുസാമിയോട് പറഞ്ഞു.
അപ്പോൾ ബാലയുടെ പ്രോജക്ടാണ് പ്രധാനം എന്ന്
പറഞ്ഞ് മാറിത്തരാൻ ലിങ്കുസാമി മനസ്സ്
കാണിച്ചു. അത് പോലെ 'ശണ്ടക്കോഴി'
വന്നപ്പോൾ 'ഗജിനി' വന്ന് ഡേറ്റ് ക്ലാഷ് ആയി.
കൈവിട്ടു
പോയതിനെല്ലാം പരിഹാരമായി 'അഞ്ചാൻ' ഒരു
വലിയ പ്രോജക്ടായി മാറിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya in Kamal Haasan's Nayagan !
06/05/2014
Ace Director Lingusamy has been all praise for his
Anjaan hero Surya in recent interviews, The director
in a recent media interaction revealed that Surya has
reached a stage where he can do a film like Nayagan .
Lingusamy said he believed Surya has reached such a
level and like Kamal Haasan, he gives absolutely
everything and totally dedicates himself for the role.
Lingusamy concluded saying he has also conveyed his
wish to direct a film like Nayagan with Surya and
added Karthi can learn a lot his elder brother. Will the
Anjaan pair team up once again and deliver a timeless
classic like Nayagan again ?

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy equates Suriya to Kamal

Director Lingusamy, having worked with Suriya
in Anjaan, is full of praises for the star. Stating
that Suriya has evolved into an actor very well,
the director pointed out that he has reached a
stage where he can now comfortably do a role
like the one Kamal Haasan essayed in Nayagan.
Equating Suriya’s acting skills to that of Kamal
Haasan, the filmmaker said that his desire to
improvise and give the best makes him the most
sought after actor. Anjaan, which has reached
the post production stages, is likely to hit the
screens on August 15 , 2014, it may be recalled
here.

----------


## GangsteR

Update on 'Anjaan' audio release. 
Last week Indiaglitz reported that the entire shoot of
director N.Lingusamy's 'Anjaan' has been completed but
for ten days patch work. We had also mentioned that the
stylish action flick will have just four songs. And all of them
have been composed and shot already.
Now we have come to know that plans are on to release
the film's audio track composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja l
in the month of July.
'Anjaan' has Suriya in dual roles for the sixth time in his
acting career. Samantha is playing Suriya's love interest.
The film produced by Lingusamy's Tirupathi Brothers and
UTV Motion Pictures is expected to hit the screens in the
second week of August.

----------


## GangsteR

How did Surya actually get injured ?

There was a recent buzz that Singam star Surya was
injured in the sets of Anjaan , though the makers
brushed it away as rumors the actor was actually seen
sporting crutches while casting his vote in Chennai on
24th of April.
Lingusamy has now clarified on how the star actor
actually got hurt, The ace director said a fighter who
weighed 120 kgs actually fell from a height onto
Surya's leg and this caused a minor ligament tear to
Surya. Lingusamy went on to add that though the
entire unit panicked Surya was very calm and always
committed to the movie.
Anjaan is currently slated for an Independence Day
release.

----------


## GangsteR

Teaser date announcement wll happen on may16th
(night) / may17 :D

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan is Nayagan remake?

Rumours has it that director – producer N
Lingusamy’s Anjaan may be a remake of the
Kamal Haasan starrer Nayagan. The director has
said recently that Suriya has evolved into a
talented actor and could handle Kamal’s role in
Nayagan with ease and this has sparked off the
rumour that Anjaan could be a remake of this
blockbuster.
Interestingly, Anjaan has been filmed entirely in
Mumbai which is the backdrop in which
Nayagan was set as well. However, the director
and the rest of the Anjaan team remain tight-
lipped on this.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan.......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

In # Anjaan # Suriya sung a song which came out very well
said by # Yuvan. It will be released with Teaser!

----------


## GangsteR

Director Lingusamy's Updates about Anjaan
• # Anjaan Is The Only Film In My Career Which Took
Place For 47 Days | Confidence Is Important Key For This
Long Schedule |
• I Specially Thank #Suriya For # Anjaan | I Narrated 4
Script For # Surya And Anjaan Is The Right One -
@dirlingusamy
• After Missing 3 Project With #Suriya I Am Doing
#Anjaan & I Am Directing This Film With Lot Of Fear. The
missed projects are "Anandham" (Abbas Role) &
Sandakozhi - @dirlingusamy
• #Suriya Has Done A Stunt Hanging Upside Down In A
Building |
• Next To #Suriya And # Asin In #Ghajini I Like # Surya
And @samanthaprabhu2 In #Anjaan - @dirlingusamy
#Anjaan: Yuvan has composed songs which u'll enjoy it
for sure
#Anjaan : @Silvastunt does the biggest stunt sequences in
the coolest way and Suriya had well cooperated him
without showing any hesitation. Even though the take is
okay, Suriya makes himself to take a re-take if he is not
satisfied of the scene. Suriya is a perfectionist.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Surya's Mass punch in Anjaan revealed !
09/05/2014
Surya's Anjaan is almost complete except one song
which will be canned very soon, The film has huge
expectation attached to it. Surya's mass gangster look
and the fact that he plays a dual role has added more
buzz.
A mass punch dialogue from the film has been
revealed, Sources say that this particular punch
dialogue will be seen throughout the film and be
effectively used, So here goes the massy punch " Naan
saagartha irundhalum adha naan dhan mudivu
pannanum, adhe samayam nee sagartha
irundhalum adhayum nandan mudivu saiyanum ".
(நான் சாகுறதா இருந்தாலும் நான் தான்
முடிவு பண்ணனும், நீ
சாகுறதா இருந்தாலும் நான் தான்
முடிவு பண்ணனும்.)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## karthi007

Takarkkum  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


surya donaaa  :Adhupinne:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan – Its official!
May 13, 2014


Every time there’s a huge project, along with it come the numerous fan pages on all social networks. It is always a challenge to find the official page among those. That wouldn’t be
a case with Anjaan hereafter.
The team has got their Facebook page verified. For authentic
announcements about the project, here’s the link of their official page - https:// www.facebook.com/Anjaanmovie .
Anjaan stars Suriya and Samantha in the lead and has
Yuvan’s music, Santosh Sivan’s cinematography and
Anthony’s editing. Directed and co-produced by
Lingusamy, Anjaan also has special appearances from
Chitrangadha Singh and Maryam Zakaria. Jointly bankrolled
by UTV Motion Pictures, along with Thirrupathi Brothers,
Anjaan is nearing wrap up and is gearing up for an August
release.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

waiting .....

----------


## GangsteR

Vocals Recording For Anjaan Is Happening At
Unique Studious | # Suriya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan follows Jilla

Gossips, rumours and cooked-up news stories
are all the order of the day now. In order to put
an end to them, the makers of Anjaan have put
up a verified Facebook page so that fans can be
updated with authentic info about the film. It is
worth mentioning that Vijay’s Jilla also had an
official FB page.
The shooting of Anjaan has been wrapped up
and all that remains now is one song to be
canned. With the post production work going
on and the film slated for release on August
15 , 2014, it is an interesting move to have an
official FB page so that fans can know more
about the film’s progress. Anjaan, directed and
produced by N Lingusamy, stars Suriya and
Samantha as the lead pair.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## KeralaVarma

August 15 alle release;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## GangsteR

> August 15 alle release;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


yesss ......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

Ai vaikiyaal pani vaangumo?

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai vaikiyaal pani vaangumo?


Ai ku pani kittatae nokiyal mathi

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya suffered a leg injury while shooting for his
upcoming Tamil flick Anjaan .Now he recovered from
the injury

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya recovers from injury
Posted by Karthik Krishnaswamy onMay 17, 2014


It is well known that the Kollywood hunk Suriya
faced an injury on the sets of Anjaan while canning
an action sequence. The stylish star also made a
public appearance with the help of crutches on the
polling day if remembered. Seems Suriya is
recovering fast as expected and the team is likely
to resume the shoot at the earliest.
Major part of shoot is done at Mumbai & Goa for
Anjaan and the next schedule for them is said to
be in the US and Canada. The team is expected to
be camping there for 2 weeks and with this
schedule only the patch works will be left, we
hear. This most expected film of the year has
Samantha opposite to Suriya and Vidyut Jamwal,
Manoj Bajpai, Soori, Sathyan and many others in
its cast. Cinematography is by Sanotsh Sivan,
Music by Yuvan, Written by Lingusamy – Brinda
Sarathy, Directed by Lingusamy and Produced by
Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi Brothers in association
with UTV Motion Pictures. The film is slated to hit
the screens on Independence Day, August 15th.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ai ku pani kittatae nokiyal mathi


uvva.. ANJAAN enna peru cheruthaayi maattendi varum

----------


## GangsteR

> uvva.. ANJAAN enna peru cheruthaayi maattendi varum


mmmm....kathhi vs Ai

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya recovers from injury


Suriya who suffered an injury on the sets of Anjaan seems
to be gradually recovering from it. The actor made a
public appearance on the polling day and was seen
walking with the help of crutches. The team soon decided
to take a break. Now we hear that the actor has
recovered well from the injury on his leg and that the
shoot for the film is likely to start at the earliest.
The buzz is that the team will head to US and Canada for
the next schedule of the film and will be back in the
country after a two weeks. The film is directed by
Lingusamy and Samantha plays the female lead in it.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is ready for the action
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, May 17, 2014]
Actor Suriya who is currently stationed in US to spend the
summer vacation with wife Jyothika and kids. The actor
makes it a point to spend quality time with family every
year and this time has opted for a summer vacation with
family.


Suriya got injured during the last day of the climax stunt
sequence shoot of his upcoming film 'Anjaan' in Mumbai.
The actor was seen walking with the help of crutches when
he made a public appearance to cast his vote for the Lok
Sabha Elections held for the constituencies all over Tamil
Nadu on April 24. Now the good news is that the 'Singam'
star has completely recovered from injury and is fit to join
the shoot.
Only a duet song featuring the lead pair Suriya and
Samantha remains to be shot for 'Anjaan' directed and
Produced by N. Linguswamy. The shooting of the song is
expected to commence soon.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya fights injury for final leg of Anjaan
May 17, 2014


Suriya who was last seen moving with the aid of crutches during the recent polling day in Chennai looks to be well on the road to recovery. The freak injury to Suriya’s leg on the sets of Anjaan had provided the unit with a well deserved break. The progress of the shooting has been very brisk to meet the August release date that was announced very early on.
While Suriya used the downtime to nurse his injured leg,
Director Lingusamy has supposedly embarked on a short
holiday overseas to recharge himself. The latest we’re
hearing from the camp is that the cast and crew of Anjaan
will be heading abroad, supposedly to the US and Canada
region, in the first week of June for what is believed to be
the last leg of the shooting. The unit will reportedly shoot
there for a couple of weeks before returning to India.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> mmmm....kathhi vs Ai


Ai ennu rls cheyyan theerumanichaalum athinu opposite nilkaan kathi , anjaan polulla kochu padangal thayyaaraavilla..

----------


## SadumoN

aarenkilum vilichondu podey ithine.. kurayaayi oru padam irangan poney ennu paranju muravili koottunnu... ingerde vepralam kandittu ai 'aai ponamathiri' aavanulla sadyatha kaanunnundu.. shankar oru padam irakkunnennu karuthi baakki ella padangalum kachara aanennu paranju nadakkunnu.. ithinokke enthonnedey..??  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR

> aarenkilum vilichondu podey ithine.. kurayaayi oru padam irangan poney ennu paranju muravili koottunnu... ingerde vepralam kandittu ai 'aai ponamathiri' aavanulla sadyatha kaanunnundu.. shankar oru padam irakkunnennu karuthi baakki ella padangalum kachara aanennu paranju nadakkunnu.. ithinokke enthonnedey..??


 :Giveup:   :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan team to attend Yuvan 100


Yuvanshankar Raja's upcoming concert will take place at
the Molson Canadian Amphitheatre in Toronto, Canada.
This event which is scheduled to take place on June 15,
will be attended by Yuvan's close friends and eminent
personalities from the industry.
Yuvanshankar Raja is currently busy scoring music for
Lingusamy's Anjaan . We hear that the Anjaan team
including Lingusamy, Suriya and Samantha will be flying all
the way to Canada to grace the event.
The concert named as Yuvan 100, is to be hosted by
iKnight Entertainment and is expected to be a star-studded
affair.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind Sir Say In Twitter :
lingusamy sir is travelling & will return on 22nd. Shall
message the date of # Anjaan teaser once he confirms
folks. Pl be patient

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai ennu rls cheyyan theerumanichaalum athinu opposite nilkaan kathi , anjaan polulla kochu padangal thayyaaraavilla..


ithu kelkumbol lalettan paranja oru dialogue orma varianu... :Ennekollu:  ithupolulla pottataram ini irakatadae

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithu kelkumbol lalettan paranja oru dialogue orma varianu... ithupolulla pottataram ini irakatadae


thanne.. Ai ude oppam irakkaan mathram vivarakked enthayalum  ee padangalude makers kaanikkilla..
ningalk palathum thonnum..

pandu chandramukhikoppam mumbai express um sachinum irangiya avasatha aavum.. tanker lorry kayariya thavala

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya ready to start Anjaan shoot after injury
The shooting of the much awaited Anjaan is almost
complete except for a song. The team has completed the
entire shooting in a rapid pace. Since Suriya injured his leg
while canning an action sequnce for Anjaan, the final song
featuring the lead pair Suriya and Samantha is yet to be
shot. The Singam actor was advised rest by the doctors
following his injury.
The latest we hear is that Suriya has completely recovered
from his injury and is all set to resume Anjaan shoot. The
shooting for the final song is likely to commence soon. The
team is likely to leave abroad to shoot the pending song.
Fans are eagerly awaiting the release of the first look teaser
of Anjaan. Dhananjayan G of UTV has tweeted,
" Lingusamy sir is travelling and will return on 22nd. Shall
message the date of Anjaan teaser once he confirms. " The
first look of Anjaan has already created a huge buzz
among the audience.
Suriya and Samantha play the lead roles in Anjaan directed
by Lingusamy. Music by Yuvan. The film is jointly produced
by Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV. It will hit the screens in
August for Independence Day.

----------


## GangsteR

> thanne.. Ai ude oppam irakkaan mathram vivarakked enthayalum  ee padangalude makers kaanikkilla..
> ningalk palathum thonnum..
> 
> pandu chandramukhikoppam mumbai express um sachinum irangiya avasatha aavum.. tanker lorry kayariya thavala


veendum kolaveri...

----------


## SadumoN

:Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 
gangstu,  vittupidi... ai moothu vattayatha...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> gangstu,  vittupidi... ai moothu vattayatha...


*Athu Valiya Rogamanu.
As Of Nw ,
Anjan-Augest15.
KATHTHI-Oct28 
cnfrm Anu. Ini Date Chnge Possble Alla(98% ).*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> thanne.. Ai ude oppam irakkaan mathram vivarakked enthayalum  ee padangalude makers kaanikkilla..
> ningalk palathum thonnum..
> 
> pandu chandramukhikoppam mumbai express um sachinum irangiya avasatha aavum.. tanker lorry kayariya thavala


*Sachin HIT Analo

Thn Rajni Film Alle Chandramukhi :! Athum Ai Yum Thammilendha Relation!*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Sachin HIT Analo
> 
> Thn Rajni Film Alle Chandramukhi :! Athum Ai Yum Thammilendha Relation!*


onnu leyland mattethu eicher..
thavala ethayalum petteth thanne..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> onnu leyland mattethu eicher..
> thavala ethayalum petteth thanne..


*THAvala*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *THAvala*


sachin hit aananelle paranjath ?
chelappo thatti mutti rakshappettittundaakum.. chandramukhi HF aakumbol sachinu kayariya aalukal karanam  :Phhhh: 
http://archive.deccanherald.com/Decc...3392005623.asp

----------


## Saathan

> *Athu Valiya Rogamanu.
> As Of Nw ,
> Anjan-Augest15.
> KATHTHI-Oct28 
> cnfrm Anu. Ini Date Chnge Possble Alla(98% ).*


Oct 23 alle?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Oct 23 alle?


*Ys. OCT/23 Thursday*

----------


## GangsteR

> onnu leyland mattethu eicher..
> thavala ethayalum petteth thanne..


Ai man  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ys. OCT/23 Thursday*


Diwali enna?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> sachin hit aananelle paranjath ?
> chelappo thatti mutti rakshappettittundaakum.. chandramukhi HF aakumbol sachinu kayariya aalukal karanam 
> http://archive.deccanherald.com/Decc...3392005623.asp


*Pavam Bipasha  SOurce Link*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Diwali enna?


 :Ahupinne:  Oct22 ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Pavam Bipasha  SOurce Link*


deccan herald ishtamalla ??

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> deccan herald ishtamalla ??


 :Ahupinne: Salut Alle Itathu.,..

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan firstlook Teaser soon!

Viewers are aware that Suriya and Samantha starring
Anjaan has completed most of its talkie parts. Latest we
hear is makers of the film are planning to unveil the Anjaan
firstlook teaser sometime in June first half.
Report mills have it that Lingusamy who is enjoying the
summer vacation with family in abroad has to give some
finishing touches to Suriya's Anjaan teaser, which would
take place after the filmmaker is back to Chennai on May
22.
Anjaan is being directed and co-produced by Lingusamy's
Thirupathi Brothers banner in association with UTV Motion
Pictures with Yuvan Shankar Raja's music and Santosh
Sivan's camera.
Suriya and Samantha will shake leg for Anjaan last song in
foreign locales during the last schedule of the film in June
along with some patch work scenes.
Anjaan is slated for Independence Day release on August
15...

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan final song shooting commens this Sunday
will be done in Goa and Chennai ..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ഇക്കഴിഞ്ഞ ലോക്സഭാ തിരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പ്
ദിവസം ഊന്നു വടിയുടെ സഹായത്തോടു
കൂടി പോളിംഗ് ബൂത്തിലേക്കെത്തിയ തമിഴ് സൂപ്പർ
താരം സൂര്യയെ കണ്ട് ആരാധകർ ഒന്ന് ശങ്കിച്ചു.
'അഞ്ചാൻ' എന്ന തന്റെ ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങിനിടെ സൂര്യക്ക്
പരിക്കേറ്റത് അധികമാരും അറിഞ്ഞിരുന്നില്ല.
കാലിന് പരിക്കേറ്റ സൂര്യ ഇപ്പോൾ അതിൽ
നിന്നും മുക്തനാകുകയാണ്. സൂര്യക്ക് പരിക്കേറ്റത്
കാരണം ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ക്രൂവിന്
നിനച്ചിരിക്കാതെ കുറച്ചു ദിവസത്തെ ബ്രേക്ക്
ലഭിച്ചു. എന്നാൽ ഇപ്പോൾ
പൂർവ്വാധികം ശക്തിയോട്
കൂടി സൂര്യയും 'അഞ്ചാൻ' ടീമും വീണ്ടും ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ്
സ്പോട്ടിൽ സജീവമാണ്.
പരിക്കിൽ നിന്നും മുക്തനാകുന്ന സൂര്യ
പക്ഷെ ഇപ്പോൾ സെറ്റിൽ സജീവ
സാന്നിധ്യമായി തന്നെയുണ്ട്. ഇപ്പോൾ 'അഞ്ചാൻ'
ടീമിൽ നിന്നും ലഭിക്കുന്ന ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ
വിവരം ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ക്രൂ ജൂണ്
ആദ്യവാരം ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ അവസാനഘട്ട സീനുകൾ
ചിത്രീകരിക്കുന്നതിനു വേണ്ടി കാനഡയിലേക്ക്
പറക്കും എന്നാണ്. കാനഡയിലും യു
എസിലുമായി ഏകദേശം രണ്ടാഴ്ചത്തെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ്
ഉണ്ടാകും.
ലിങ്കുസാമി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന
'അഞ്ചാനി'ൽ സാമന്തയാണ്
സൂര്യയുടെ നായികയായി എത്തുന്നത്.
ഇന്ത്യയിലെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച ക്യാമറമാൻമാരിൽ
ഒരാളും മലയാളിയുമായ സന്തോഷ് ശിവൻ ആണ്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ക്യാമറ കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുന്നത്.
'അഞ്ചാൻ' ഓഗസ്റ്റ് 15ന് തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ എത്തും.

----------


## GangsteR

Unseen test shoot stills

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## K K R

Ithinte songs release ayennum .. nalla bore anennum fb yil kandu..Ullathaano?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ithinte songs release ayennum .. nalla bore anennum fb yil kandu..Ullathaano?


*Aug 15 (Mvie rlz) .So Audio Expectng July...
*

----------


## K K R

> *Aug 15 (Mvie rlz) .So Audio Expectng July...
> *


Okay.. Troll Movies enna page il aanu post kandathu!

----------


## GangsteR

The big rumour surrounding Suriya's Anjaan
May 22, 2014


The recent excitement surrounding Suriya's Anjaan was regarding the star singing a romantic duet number for the film, in Yuvan Shankar Raja's music. Suriya fans were thrilled about this and were eager to listen to their favourite star crooning a film song for the first time.
But when we contacted Dhananjayan of UTV, the co-
producers of the film, he brushed it away saying that
someone has generated this rumour.
Anjaan is set for release this August and there is a huge
wave of anticipation about the film's teaser and trailer.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is not doing it !

Rumours that Suriya will be rendering a duet in
Anjaan has been quashed by the film’s co-
producer G Dhananjayan. There were reports
that Suriya would be crooning a number in this
Lingusamy directorial but UTV’s Dhananjayan
has denied it as mere rumours.
Yuvan Shankar Raja has come out with some
peppy tunes for this movie and songs are sure
to turn chartbusters, say sources close to the
film unit. Starring Suriya and Samantha as the
lead pair, Anjaan is getting ready for release in
August 15th, 2014. The shooting of this movie is
almost over barring a song sequence which is
being shot currently.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

# Yuvan100 Live in Concert Tickets Its confirm # Anjaan
team Suriya,Samantha & Lingusamy will be attending the
concert!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Online promotion for #Anjaan to kick start from
June 26th with new stills and posters from
@tweet2ajanta .

----------


## GangsteR

Surya is not doing that in Anjaan !
24/05/2014
There was a huge buzz going in social platforms that
Actor Surya was singing a due in Anjaan film. The
film's co producer Dhananjayan quashed it as mere
rumors. The Anjaan teaser which was expected to be
out on May 9th has been delayed and there are
unconfirmed reports that the Director Linguswamy will
make an announcement regarding the teaser next
week.
On the musical front, Yuvan Shankar Raja the music
director of the film is conducting a massive live event
titled Yuvan 100 on June 15th abroad, The entire
Anjaan team will be present at this live event and
hopefully Yuvan will play some track snippets from
Anjaan film.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2

#Anjaan #Kaththi and the Vijay Milton-vikram project
are the only 3 Tamil films I am doing. Exciting times
ahead

----------


## GangsteR

There will b atleast 2 teasers for #Anjaan , trailer
will be released at the audio launch. makers r
cautious as it is big budget project!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

most waited movie after Aii...  :Clap:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> most waited movie after Aii...


*Same Ya.*
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya starts dubbing for Anjaan
Suriya's Anjaan is one of the most anticipated movies this
year. The film shooting is almost complete except for a
song. The song featuring the lead pair Suriya and
Samantha is expected to be shot soon. The song shoot got
delayed as Suriya injured his leg while shooting for Anjaan.
Suriya has now completely recovered from his injury and all
set to begin shoot.
The post production work of the film has started. Suriya
has started dubbing for his portions. Lingusamy is also
busy with the post production work.
Anjaan is a gangster film set in the backdrop of Mumbai.
Yuvan is scoring the music. The film is set to hit the
screens on August 15 for Independence day. Anjaan is
jointly produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi Brothers and
UTV.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Anjaan dubbing started


Suriya, Samantha, Soori and others starred Anjaan has
completed all the talkie parts and the unit is busy with
post-production works. Now we hear that Suriya has
started dubbing for his portions in the movie.
Lingusamy directed Anjaan is left with a single song that
will be shot sometime soon after Samantha completed
present on going schedule for Vijay's AR Murugadoss
directing Kaththi. Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj Bajpai, Dalip Tahil
are also part of Suriya's Anjaan cast.
UTV Motion Pictures and Thirupathi brothers jointly
producing Anjaan is getting ready for the slated release
date that is on August 15. Yuvan Shankar Raja composed
Anjaan audio will be launched in the month of July.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan post production work has begun... Suriya
sir is currently dubbing for the film. @dirlingusamy
sir is busy in the same. Shall update

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Teaser Work Is Going On Currently. It
Will Be Released In The Next Few Weeks |

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is now behind the mike for Anjaan
May 28, 2014


Suriya's Anjaan, the next biggie on the block, seems to be on track for its August 15 release as an Independence Day special. The talkie portions of the film have all been completed and Suriya has begun dubbing for the film now. Director Lingusamy is busy supervising the post-production work of the film.
One song is left to be shot and the team hasn't finalized
the location for this song yet. The much expected teaser
would be revealed for fans' viewing pleasure soon but a
final date hasn't been fixed yet.
Yuvan composes music for this commercial extravaganza
which also stars Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal and Manoj
Bajpai in pivotal roles.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan post production in full swing!
By Janani [ May 28, 2014 ]


Anjaan directed by N. Lingusamy, has Suriya and
Samantha in the lead roles. Produced by Lingusamy’s
Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures, the film is
slated to release on August 15.
We hear that the team has completed the talkie portions of
the film and there is only one song left to be shot. It is said
that the post production work of Anjaan is going at full
speed under the supervision of Lingusamy.
Sources close to the unit say that Suriya has started
dubbing for the film. Looks like the film would hit the
screens on August 15 as specified.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan perfectly on its way for a August 15th release
Posted by Surendhar MK onMay 28, 2014

UTV Motion Picture has been one of the very few
production houses in Kollywood to live up to their
word on release dates. Looks like, Anjaan directed
by Lingusamy will be released on August 15th as
announced before. Producer Dhananjayang posetd
on his official Twitter account, “ # Anjaan post
production work has begun… Suriya sir is currently
dubbing for the film. @ dirlingusamy sir is busy in
the same. Shall update ”
It has Surya and Samantha playing the lead roles
for the first time on screen. After finishing dubbing
for the film, Surya is likely to move on to his next
untitled project with Venkat Prabhu. Samantha has
already begun her next film with Chiyaan Vikram
directed by Vijay Milton.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is back to work in 'Anjaan'
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, May 28, 2014]


Director Lingusamy has completed shooting the entire
talkie portions of 'Anjaan' that has Suriya and Samantha
playing the lead roles. Only a duet song featuring the lead
pair remains to be shot.
Chikku
Anjaan Movie Gallery
Meanwhile the postproduction works for the film has
begun. The film's co-producer is UTV and its South Indian
Chief G.Dhananjyan has confirmed the same in his micro
blogging page. He has also revealed that Suriya who has
just returned from his summer vacation with family, has
started dubbing for the film. It is to be noted that Suriya
plays dual roles in the film.
Since the film is scheduled to release in the mid of August,
teaser is expected to release in June and the audio launch
may happen in July. The film has music score by Yuvan
Shankar Raja.
'Anjaan' is being produced by UTV Motion Pictures and
Thirupathi Brothers. The star cast of the film includes
Soori, Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj Bajpai, Dalip Tahil and many
others.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya starts dubbing for anjaan

Anjaan team has finished the entire talkie portions and
the post-production works are kick started for the film. Sources
say that Suriya has started dubbing for Anjaan and only one
song is yet to be shot for the film.
The teaser might likely be released by next month and the
audio launch of the movie might happen in the month of
July.Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Soori, Vidyut
Jamwal, Manoj Bajpai, Dalip Tahil and many to its star
cast. Directed by Lingusamy, Anjaan has music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja.
Produced by UTV and Thiruppathi brothers Anjaan is slated
for August 15 release.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Anjaan teaser on its way
Here's some interesting update for Suriya fans who have
been anxiously waiting for Anjaan First Look Teaser. The
teaser of Anjaan is likely to be released soon.
Dhananjayan of UTV tweeted, " Met Lingusamy sir last
night and he is getting ready with the Anjaan teaser. He
asked me for a week to finalize & present to all fans "
The post production work of Anjaan has begun. Suriya
has started dubbing for his portions. The film is almost
complete except for a song. The final song will be shot
soon.
Anjaan is a gangster film set in the backdrop of Mumbai.
Yuvan is scoring the music. The film is set to hit the
screens on August 15 for Independence day. Anjaan is
jointly produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi Brothers and
UTV.

----------


## GangsteR

When is Anjaan\'s teaser coming out?

Suriya starrer Anjaan is all nearing completion. Directed by
N Lingusamy, the movie has Samantha has heroine. Produced
jointly by Thirupathy Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures, it is an action- packed venture with Suriya playing an underworld don.
Expectations about the film are high among Suriya fans.
The first look posters aroused more curiosity. The movie
has Telugu actor Brahmanandham and Soori playing the
comedians. Santosh Sivan is handling the cinematography
and Yuvan Shankar Raja is composing the music.
Now fans are eagerly waiting for the teaser trailer of the
film. With Anjaan all set for release on Independence Day,
expectations are that the teaser would be out this June.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Met @dirlingusamy sir last night & he is getting
ready with the #Anjaan teaser. He asked me for a
week to finalize & present to all fans :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ANJAAN TEASER IS ON ITS WAY

Suriya's most anticipated Anjaan teaser is getting ready and it will be released in one or two weeks time. One of the film's producers, Dhananjayan, south head of UTV has tweeted " Met @dirlingusamy sir last night & he is getting
ready with the #Anjaan teaser. He asked me for a week
to finalize & present to all fans :Smile: ".
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Soori, Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj
Bajpai, Dalip Tahil and many to its star cast. Directed by
Lingusamy, Anjaan has music by Yuvan Shankar Raja.
Anjaan is slated for August 15 release...

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Actor #Suriya will be singing a song in #Anjaan in
#Yuvan 's Music!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan teaser release update

There is good news for Suriya’s fans, who are
eagerly waiting for the teaser of his upcoming
film ‘Anjaan’, which is being directed by
Lingusamy. Dhananjayan of UTV Motion
Pictures has posted “ Met Director Lingusamy sir
last night & he is getting ready with the ‘ Anjaan’
teaser. He asked me for a week to finalize &
present to all fans!”
Samantha has been roped in to play Suriya’s
pair in the film and music is scored by Yuvan
Shankar Raja. The first look posters of the film
have created a huge buzz among movie buffs.

----------


## GangsteR

Baasha, Billa and Now Anjaan says this Director
01/06/2014


Director Lingusamy has just said that Anjaan will be
for Surya what Billa was for Ajith and Baasha was for
Rajinikanth. Looks like the director is really confident
on the film and the result, The film's first look posters
have been very impressive indeed and the expectations
are sky high as well.
Lingusamy also revealed that Surya is indeed singing a
song in Anjaan and added that he believed this Yuvan
Shankar Raja album is better than Paiya . The film's
first look teaser is expected to out this week.

----------


## GangsteR

Update on 'Anjaan' teaser release


The post production work of Director N.Lingusamy's
Anjaan had begun last week. The film's lead actor Suriyaa
who will be appearing in dual roles in the film has started
dubbing for the film after finishing his summer vacation
with family in 
Now the latest development is that the first look teaser of
this action flick produced by Thirrupathi Brothers of
Lingusamy and UTV Motion pictures will be out within a
week or two.
G.Dhananjayan, the South Head of UTV has confirmed this
in his Twitter page, "Met @dirlingusamy sir last night & he
is getting ready with the #Anjaan teaser. He asked me for
a week to finalize & present to all fans  :Smile: "
Since the film is scheduled to release in the mid of August
the audio launch can be expected in July. The film has
music score by Yuvan Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy compares Suriya's Anjaan to Billa and Baasha


Director Lingusamy is all charged up over his upcoming action entertainer Anjaan. The director believes that this film will be for Suriya what Billa was for Ajith and Basha was for Rajinikanth. From what has been known and seen so far, the film does present itself high on style and action featuring Suriya in dual roles and Samantha as the leading lady. The crew is left with just a song to shoot which will take place in Goa in the coming weeks.
Another huge revelation coming from Lingusamy is his
confirmation that Suriya is indeed singing in Anjaan. This
will put to end what has been a hot topic of speculation in
the last few weeks. The director has been heard saying
that Yuvan has outdone Paiyaa with this album. All plans
appear to be in place for Thirupathi Brothers and UTV
Motion Pictures for Anjaan’s big Independence Day release.

----------


## GangsteR

Sonakshi Sinha picks Suriya
Jun 01, 2014


Sonakshi Sinha, the blockbuster actress who is working with Superstar Rajinikanth in Lingaa, in a recent interview, said that she is open to doing more roles in South Indian languages as well. She said, “I am open to working in good films, in good content films.”
When asked who would she like to be paired up in the south, she said that she will like to work with Mahesh Babu, Ravi Teja and Suriya.
On the differences between the South and Bollywood
industries, the actress said, "I think work happens much
quicker there (South) in terms of speed." However, she
said that there are too many people working in the
Southern movies, compared to the very minimal team in
Bollywood.
The actress’ next release will be AR Murugadoss directorial
Holiday – the Hindi remake of Thuppakki.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Surya croons for Anjaan
Posted by Surendhar MK onJune 1, 2014


Lingusamy is all over the news for a serious remark
he made on Surya and Samantha starrer Anjaan.
The Paiyya director has confidently told that
Anjaan will be a turning point in Surya’s career like
Rajinikanth’s Baasha and Ajith’s Billa. He also
revealed another secret that Surya has lent his
voice for a song set to the tunes of Yuvan Shankar
Raja.
The album will surpass Yuvan’s terrific composition
for Paiyyya, says Lingusamy positively. Anjaan is
gearing up for release on August 15th. It is
produced by UTV Motion Pictures and Thirupathi
Brothers. Right now, the post-production works for
the film are going in full swing and Surya is likely
to join Venkat Prabhu’s untitled project soon.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan shooting at Goa Resumes on June 08 for
remains (+patchwork) & 1song. Teaser : June
Audio : July 3rd wk Movie Rlz : Aug 15, Fri

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan audio launch in July
Anjaan starring Suriya and Samantha is directed by
Lingusamy. The post production work of the film is
happening in full swing. The teaser of the film will be out
early this month. The film will be hitting the screens on
August 15 for Independence day. The team is planning to
release the audio of the film in July.
The final song of Anjaan will be shot in Goa on June 8.
The lead pair Suriya and Samantha will be shooting for this
romantic number. The entire film shoot will be wrapped
with this song and a couple of scenes. Dhananjayan of
UTV tweeted, " Anjaan last song shoot commences on 8th
June in Goa. Film is gearing up for 15th August release.
Teaser will be out soon "
Anjaan is a gangster film set in the backdrop of Mumbai.
Yuvan is scoring the music. The film is produced by
Lingusamy's Thirrupathi Brothers jointly with UTV.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan to release on August 15, music in July


Lingusamy's Anjaan is almost in its finishing stages. The
director confirms that the movie will hit the marquee by
August 15. Linguswamy says, "The film has shaped up
well, and we are looking to release it on Independence
Day. There is one more song left to be shot, and we will
be filming it in Goa on June 8."
Giving out details, a source close to the unit says, "The
song will be a proper romantic number, and will feature
the lead pair — Suriya and Samantha. With this song,
and a couple of scenes, the film will be wrapped up."
With the release date already firmed up, we hear the
team is working to release the audio in July. The music
for the film has been composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja.
The source adds, "While the launch itself will be a
regular affair, the trailer that the team is cutting out will
grab eyeballs. Lingusamy wants the trailer to set the tone
of the film, and his unit is busy getting the details in
place. Dubbing work is also on, and Suriya will soon start
dubbing his lines."

----------


## GangsteR

The final song shoot of 'Anjaan' will begin on...
IndiaGlitz [Monday, June 02, 2014]
Here comes the confirmation on the release of actor
Suriya's much expected action entertainer 'Anjaan' from its
director. N.Lingusamy has said that the movie that has
been shaped up well will hit the screens on August 15 for
the Independence Day that also falls on a Friday.
The director added a duet song remains to be shot and the
shoot of that song will begin in Goa on June 8. This will be
a typical romantic number featuring the lead pair Suriya
and Samantha. A couple of scenes have to shot and after
that the film will be wrapped up.


Meanwhile the dubbing and post production work have
begun. The director is busy working on the teaser and he
wants it to set the tone of the film. The teaser can be
expected in a couple of weeks.
Another reliable source reveals that the team is working to
release the audio composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja in
July.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai
@ sri50
4 those asking, #Anjaan 1st look teaser likely on June 11 or
12.

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#Anjaan : Mid-June is teaser release.. Mid-July is
audio release.. Mid-August is Movie release..

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 3h
Biggies Release Schedule: #Ai & #V2 'll get
delayed.. #Anjaan , #UV & #Kaththi 'll release as
planned.. #Thala55 & #Lingaa 'll be advanced.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan last song shoot commences on 8th June in
Goa. Film is gearing up for 15th August release.
Teaser will be out

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan audio in July!


The team of Anjaan is working round the clock to release
the film on August 15. Touted to be a gangster story,
Anjaan has Suriya and Samantha in the lead roles and is
directed by Lingusamy.
The latest update is that the audio of the film is likely to be
released in the month of July. Yuvanshankar Raja who has
composed the music is pretty kicked about how the album
has turned out.
We hear that the team will head to Goa on June 8 to shoot
a song. The shooting of the film will be wrapped up with
this song and a couple of songs.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan's first look by next week?


Director Lingusamy’s Anjaan is making brisk progress and
is on track to hit the screens on August 15. Produced by
Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV Motion pictures, Anjaan has
Suriya and Samantha in the lead role.
The latest update about Anjaan is that the first look teaser
of film is likely to be out by next week. Confirming this
news, Dhananjayan of UTV tweeted,” Met @dirlingusamy
sir last night & he is getting ready with the #Anjaan teaser.
He asked me for a week to finalize & present to all
fans  :Smile: "
We hear that Anjaan is a gangster story and Suriya will be
seen in dual roles in the film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan deadline at Goa from June 8


Suriya starrer Anjaan directed by Lingusamy with Samantha
in female lead has already completed the talkie portions.
There is a song left to be shot and will be now done in
Goa on June 8 and with this, the entire shooting gets
wrapped up. Suriya and other actors in the film have
already completed major portions of their dubbing.
Produced by Thirrupathi Brothers, the film has
cinematography by Santhosh Sivan and music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja. The audio launch is expected to be unveiled
shortly and the film will hit screens on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan Vocal Recordings happening at Unique Studios
now Yuvan

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan teaser to be unveiled next week!
Posted by Surendhar MK onJune 3, 2014


The much awaited teaser of Surya’s upcoming film
Anjaan directed by Lingusamy will be unveiled
either on June 11th or 12th. It features petite lass
Samantha in the lead role opposite Surya and the
duo’s chemistry is said to be the highlight of the
film. Santhosh Sivan’s visuals is another stand out
feature of the movie.
The shooting for the film is already completed with
only a romantic number yet to be canned. The
team will film the song and a couple of scenes in
Goa where they earlier shot good chunk of scenes,
on June 8th before wrapping up the project. The
grand music launch function of the film will
happen in July and Yuvan Shankar Raja has done
a splendid job is what we hear.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan-Teaser gets ready

UTV and Thirrupathi Brothers’ Anjaan starring Suriya and Samantha - shoot is almost complete. Only one song is left to be
shot and it will be picturised on Suriya and Samantha from June 8 in Goa. Lingusamy who is simultaneously working on post production has completed the work on the first look teaser.
It’s reliably learnt Anjaan ’s first look teaser will be out mid-
June either on June 11 or 12.
Yuvan Shankar Raja is scoring the music for the movie. A
grand audio launch is being planned in Chennai sometime
in July a month or so before its August 15th release.
Anjaan , a stylish underworld action thriller set in Mumbai
has raised lot of expectations as this is the first time Suriya
and Lingusamy have joined hands. Suriya is doing a dual
role in the movie.
Anjaan will be the first big commercial entertainer for
Samantha in Tamil. Comedy actor Soori also joins Suriya
for the first time. Ace cameraman Santosh Sivan is in
charge of cinematography.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya's Anjaan Audio, First Look Teaser, Release
Dates Finalised
Posted by: Ramchander
Published: Tuesday, June 3, 2014, 14:14 [IST]
Anjaan is on the verge of completing the shoots. The
good news for all Surya fans is that the dates of the audio
release, first look teaser and the film release have been
finalised. If everything goes as per the movie bosses'
plans, the Tamil flick will appear before the audience in
less than 75 days from now!
Yes. The celebration for Surya fans will begin with the
release of the first look teaser of Anjaan . It will either hit
the internet on June 11 or 12. Director N Lingusamy is
working on it and confident of delivering it on promised
date. The next big development will be the audio release
function of the movie.
The makers of the film want to release Anjaan audio next
month. It will hit the store mid July and Yuvan Shankar
Raja has almost completed his work. It will be launched
in a grand manner in Chennai. And finally, the the release
date of the film is: August 15 for Independence Day.
The three-day weekend will come as a blessing for the
movie as no big films will be releasing during that time,
believes the movie team. Meanwhile, one song featuring
Surya and Samantha is pending for shoot. The filming
begins on June 8.

----------


## GangsteR

THE date for Suriya fans!
Jun 03, 2014


The teaser of Suriya – Samantha starrer Anjaan is due for some time now. At this juncture, there are reports that the much awaited teaser will be out by the 11th or 12th of this month. When we contacted a source close to the team, he said
that the date isn’t finalized yet.
However, the source confirmed that the teaser is most likely to be out in either of the dates mentioned.
The movie is directed by Lingusamy, and is jointly
produced by Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures.
Santhosh Sivan cranks the camera and Yuvan is in charge
of the music.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy Speaks About #Anjaan Latest Interview

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaogr...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

june 12 :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy hints about Suriya's character and name in
'Anjaan'
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, June 04, 2014]
In an exclusive interview to Indiaglitz Director Lingusamy
spoke about his upcoming directorial 'Anjaan' which has
become one of the most expected films of the years. As
we all know the film stars Suriyaa in dual roles and
Samantha is the lead heroine. The film is entirely set in
Mumbai and deals with underworld networks rampant in
the city.


Lingusamy in his interview has revealed that the opening
song for Suriya in the film has been written by Madhan
Karky and the lyrics perfectly match the action milieu and
the large than life image of Suriya's character in the film.
The song's starting verses goes as
"Endha thottavai eduthaalum un perudhaan
Mumbai gateukkum rottukkum oru perudhaan
Inga appappa angenge thee pathume
Or abaththil oru peru kappathume
Andheri puli vandhu ninna bang bang bang
Raju bhai pera sonna bang bang bang".
With a such a lyric appealing to the mass audience of
Suriya fans and Yuvan Shankar Raja's peppy music, the
song can be expected to become one of the most
memorable intro songs for Suriya. It is worth noting that
the above mentioned lyrical verses hint that the Suriya
plays the character of a underworld don in the flick and its
name is Raju Bhai.
Well we will have to wait for the release of the film to know
whether our inference is right.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya turns singer for Anjaan? 
By Janani [ June 04, 2014 ]


Director Lingusamy has teamed up with Suriya and
Samantha for his next film Anjaan which is in its post
production stage. We hear that Suriya is busy dubbing for
the movie.
Rumour has it that Suriya might lend his voice for a song in
this film. However, Lingusamy has confirmed that the
discussion is still going on and it is still not finalized.
The director hopes that the actor agrees to lend his voice
for the film. Suriya has already crooned for a jingle in a
famous commercial.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Song lyrics

----------


## GangsteR

Banging intro song for anjaan

Going by the first look posters, everyone guessed that Anjaan
will be a mass stylish action entertainer. Now the film's teaser
is getting ready, the latest is that the film's intro song lyric has
been revealed by lyricist Madhan Karky.
Madhan karky tweeted " Thanks to @dirlingusamy &
#Yuvan had lovely experience composing this foot-
tapping opening song of #Anjaan with them.
#BangBangBang".
Here is the opening lines of Suriya's intro song from
Anjaan:
Yendha Thotta va Eduthaalum Ore Thotaa dhan ..
Mumbai gate'ukum Road'kum ore peru dhan
Inga appapa anganga theepathumey
Oru aabathil avan peru Kapathumey
Andheri puli pera sonna adi nenjile-bang bang bang
Raju Bhai Unna kannaala paathale - bang bang bang
Raju Bhai vandhu Munnale Ninaale - Bang Bang Bang

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan on the lines of Kaakha Kaakha, Ghajini, Ayan and Singam!
Jun 05, 2014


Director Lingusamy is one busy man. His production house, Thirrupathi Brothers has a slew of movies in their kitty, which includes Ulaganayagan Kamal Haasan’s Uttama Villain, Balaji
Sakthivel’s Ra Ra Ra Rajasekhar, the Siva Karthikeyan – Ponram combo’s next, Vijay Sethupathi – Seenu Ramasamy’s Idam Porul Eval, and also his own directorial Anjaan.
When asked about Anjaan, Lingusamy said, “Every director
has a landmark movie that stars Suriya – Gautham Menon
has Kaakha Kaakha, AR Murugadoss has Ghajini, KV
Anand has Ayan and Hari has Singam. And, I needed to
continue the legacy. I have worked hard, did three scripts,
and finally locked Anjaan.”
Anjaan on the lines of Kaakha Kaakha, Ghajini, Ayan and
Singam – Sure, looks massive.

----------


## GangsteR

Viveka Lyricist @ vivekalyrics 
Today watched 'sirippu en speciality' song visual
from #Anjaan .. Amazing!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Kannan
@ TFU_Kannan
Suriya's #Anjaan intro song #bangbangbang opening lines
out. Teaser coming next week & Audio release next month!

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Understand your enthusiasm to see the 1st look of
#Anjaan . But @dirlingusamy sir does not want
anything but the best. Pl. give time for him

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan overseas rights were bought by United
India Exports for entire overseas. Congrats Yahiya
Bhai & wishing you great

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
For all the #Anjaan fans ... @dirlingusamy sir is on
the job to bring out a fantastic teaser. He wants to
come out with a 'BANG BANG BANG'

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan - Overseas rights purchased by Yahaya
Bhai of United India Exports at an unheard of price
4 a Suriya film.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 3h
#Anjaan - Kerala & Karnataka areas also sold . TN
area wise business will start only after audio launch.

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 3h
#Anjaan - Telugu rights with Sridhar Lagadapati
( Larsco Entertainment)

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya Anjaan overseas rights sold
Anjaan is one of the most awaited films this year. It is set
to hit the screens on August 15 for Independence day. The
entire overseas rights of the film has been sold to United
India Exports.
#Anjaan overseas rights were bought by United
India Exports for entire overseas. Congrats
Yahiya Bhai & wishing you great success :Smile: 
3:41 PM - 6 Jun 2014
Dhananjayan Govind
@Dhananjayang
Follow
35 RETWEETS 27 FAVORITES
The film shooting is complete except for a final song which
will shot in Goa on June 8. The post production work of
the film is happening in full swing. The teaser will be out in
mid-June. The audio will be out in July.
Regarding the film's teaser, Dhananjayan of UTV tweeted,
" For all the #Anjaan fans @dirlingusamy sir is on the job to
bring out a fantastic teaser. He wants to come out with a
'BANG BANG BANG'. Understand your enthusiasm to see
the 1st look of #Anjaan. But @dirlingusamy sir does not
want anything but the best. Pl. give time for him "
Suriya and Samantha play the lead roles in Anjaan directed
by Lingusamy. Music by Yuvan. The film is produced by
Lingusamy's 'Thirrupathi Brothers' jointly with UTV.

----------


## GangsteR

It is Raju Bhai for Surya!
By Janani [ June 06, 2014 ]


Director Lingusamy is overseeing the post production work
of his upcoming film Anjaan which has Suriya and
Samantha in the lead roles. Rumour has it that the film is a
gangster story based in Mumbai.
Earlier today, lyricist Madhan Karky who has written the
lyrics of Anjaan ’s opening song posted a picture of the
lyrics on Twitter. The posted picture revealed Suriya’s
name in the film.
Madhan Karky also tweeted, “Thanks to @dirlingusamy &
#Yuvan had lovely experience composing this foot-tapping
opening song of #Anjaan with them. #BangBangBang”
Stay tuned for more updates!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan is sold out!


Anjaan is one of the much-awaited action thrillers
waiting in the pipeline. Directed by Lingusamy, the
film has Surya and Samantha teaming up for the
first time in their career. Not even the first look
teaser of the film is released yet, but it appears
that the film is already doing great business in the
trade and distributors are raring to snap up the
rights. The o verseas rights have been purchased by
Yahaya Bhai of United India Exports for an
undisclosed amount.
The distribution rights for Telugu have been sold
to Sridhar Lagadapati of Larsco Entertainment.
Sources say Kerala rights are also sold out for a
whopping sum. Trade pundits say business will
kickstart in TN only in July after the audio launch.
Is Anjaan already started making records?
On the teaser from, producer Dhananjayang
tweeted, “ For all the # Anjaan fans …
@ dirlingusamy sir is on the job to bring out a
fantastic teaser. He wants to come out with a
‘BANG BANG BANG’. “

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
While most of the Tamil movies that were set in
#Mumbai had #Dharavi as backdrop, looks like
#Suriya 's #Anjaan has #Andheri as the backdrop!

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's 'Anjaan' acquired for whopping rates
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, June 07, 2014]


Reports from trade circles suggest that the distribution
rights of Suriyaa's 'Anjaan' have been sold for all location
except Tamilnadu. Sources reveal that the Overseas and
Telugu distribution rights have been purchased by Yahaya
Bhai and Larsco Entertainments respectively.
It is also said that the price paid for the rights have been
phenomenal since the film marks the first time pairing up of
Suriya with a successful director like N.Lingusamy.
The bidding for Tamilnadu distribution rights is expected to
begin after the audio launch since the makers will have a
exact release date of the film only by then. Already the
satellite rights of the film in Tamil has been sold to Sun TV
for a whopping price.
'Anjaan' stars Suriya in double roles and Samantha is the
lead heroine. Music has been scored by Yuvan Shankar
Raja and Santhosh Sivan handles the cinematography. The
film is being produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi Brothers
and UTV Motion Pictures.

----------


## GangsteR

Raju Bhai Suriya

Director N Lingusamy had likened his upcoming film
Anjaan to the Kamal Haasan starrer classic, Nayagan
and ever since then there have been rumours that the
film could be its remake.
And now the info that Suriya will be known as Raju
Bhai in the movie has strengthened this doubt. In
Nayagan, Kamal was known as Varadu Bhai and it is
Raju Bhai in Anjaan.
Though this seems to be similar, we need to wait for
the film’s release to find out the truth.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan’s first look teaser

The first look teaser of Anjaan will be out on June
12 th , 2014, confirmed sources in the tinsel town.
Director N Lingusamy realises that all Suriya fans out
there are eagerly waiting for it and hence is working
hard to meet the deadline.
With the first look teaser ready to be released on June
12 th , the Anjaan team are planning to launch the
audio next month and release the move itself on
August 12 th , 2014, say sources.
Starring Suriya and Samantha as the lead pair, this
film is being directed by N Lingusamy.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Anjaan Business Started!

Anjaan is making a huge business even before the film is
completely shot. Suriya and Samantha are playing the lead
roles in Anjaan being directed and produced by Lingusamy.
Co-produced by UTV in association with Thirupathi
Brothers, Suriya’s gangster actioner Anjaan is red hot in
trade. Anjaan distribution rights were sold in many areas
including Kerala, Karnataka and overseas for whooping
price.
Yahaya Bhai of United India Exports will market the film in
foreign, while Sridhar Lagadapati of Larsco Entertainment
has bought Anjaan Telugu dubbing 'Sikander' rights.
Suriya will be seen in dual roles in Anjaan after Maattrraan
and Samantha is his female lead. Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut
Jamwal, Rajpal Yadav and Dalip Tahil are also part of
Anjaan cast. Yuvan Shankar Raja is the music director.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's rising overseas demand
Jun 07, 2014


One of the year’s highly anticipated releases, the Suriya starrer Anjaan, has reportedly been acquired by United India Exports for the entire overseas rights. The buzz is that the rights have been sold for a grand sum which reiterates the hype and expectation surrounding this film.
Suriya fans have been eagerly anticipating the first visual teaser for Anjaan and UTV Motion Picutres’ Dhananjayan Govind appealed for patience from the fans while assuring that director
Lingusamy is already on the job will not settle for anything
but the best. Dhananjayan said that Lingusamy wants to
come with a “BANG, BANG, BANG”. Earlier reports
suggested that the teaser might emerge in the 2 nd week of
June but that remains to be confirmed.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan overseas & other areas sold

Suriya’s Anjaan has become red hot in the market . Anjaan is an
action packed gangster film directed by Lingusamy, and produced under his own banner Thirrupathi
Brothers in association with UTV Motion Pictures.
Anjaan stars Suriya in a dual role,with Samantha in the
female lead,along Bollywood actors Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut
Jamwal, Rajpal Yadav and Dalip Tahil in supporting roles.
The film has music by Yuvan Shankar Raja.
The overseas has been sold to Yahaya Bhai of United
India Exports at a whopping price. Kerala and Karnataka
too has been sold. The Telugu dubbing of Anjaan titled
Sikander has been purchased by Sridhar Lagadapati
( Larsco Entertainment) for a very high price.
The Tamil Nadu business of Anjaan will start only after the
audio and trailer launch of the film by the month end.
There is a big craze among distributors in Tamil Nadu to
buy Anjaan which is releasing on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan final schedule resumes in Goa with #Suriya
and @Samanthaprabhu

----------


## GangsteR

ANJAAN DOES A MASSIVE BUSINESS


Suriya's Anjaan does a massive business outside TN and the
makers are very happy with the response. Except Tamil Nadu, Anjaan's producers have sold the film in rest of the territories including Andhra, Kerala, Karnataka and overseas for whooping amount.
Already, Anjaan's satellite rights is sold for a record price
to Sun TV. Just like any other Tamil film, the TN business
of Anjaan will kick start after the audio launch so that the
distributors will have the exact release date.
Anjaan's overseas rights are with Yahaya Bhai, while
Telugu rights are sold to Larsco Entertainment.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
It's going to be Bros #Suriya / #Karthi week in
#Kollywood ... #Anjaan 's first look teaser on June
12th! #Madras 's first look teaser on 13th!

----------


## GangsteR

Demand for Suriya high abroad

Suriya's film with Lingusamy, is one of the most awaited
films of the year. The shoot for the film is on in a full
swing and the team is almost on the verge of
completion. In the meantime, the overseas rights of the
film have already been acquired by a company.
Interestingly, even the teaser of the film is yet to be
out. Though there were reports that the teaser for the
film will be out this week, there has been no official
confirmation on the same. Since, Lingusamy is known
to come out with the best, the audience is eagerly
awaiting the teaser.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya and Samantha in the Beaches of Goa
Jun 09, 2014


We earlier reported that the shoot of director Lingusamy’s Anjaan will happen in Goa for the final song sequence involving the leads - Suriya and Samantha.
Today Samantha, in her official twitter page, said, “ Goa!! #beach
#sand #song #Anjaan ” Looks like Suriya and Samantha are having a rocking Goan time.
Coproduced by Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV Motion
Pictures, Anjaan is majorly shot in Mumbai and, reportedly,
Suriya has two roles in the movie.
Yuvan Shankar Raja is scoring for the film and Padma Shri
Santosh Sivan cranks the camera.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2

Goa!! #beach #sand #song #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha in Goa for Anjaan
Anjaan team is currently shooting the final song of the film
in Goa with the lead pair Suriya and Samantha. The entire
film shoot will be wrapped with this song.
Goa!! #beach #sand #song #Anjaan
2:28 PM - 9 Jun 2014
Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@Samanthaprabhu2
Follow
129 RETWEETS 269 FAVORITES
The post production work of the film is happening in full
swing. The first look teaser of the film is expected to be
released soon. The audio of the film will be out in July.
Yuvan has scored the music. Anjaan, a gangster flick set in
the backdrop of Mumbai is directed by Lingusamy. It is set
to hit the screens on August 15 for Independence day.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha & Suriya chill out in Goa!
Suriya and Samantha is shooting for the last song in Lingusamy
directed Anjaan in the sandy beaches of Goa. The film has music by Yuvan Shankar Raja and is being produced by
Thirrupathy Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures.
Samantha, on Sunday evening had tweeted - "Goa, beach
sand and song for Anjaan". With this, the movie’s shoot
will be more or less wrapped up. Simultaneously post-
production is going on and the first look teaser is also
getting ready.
The teaser is expected to release sometime later this
week. Major portions of Anjaan were shot in Mumbai and
rest of Maharashtra. The film has been made Anjaan on a
lavish budget.
Yuvan Shankar Raja’s songs are expected to be chart
busters and the audio will be released in a grand function
in Chennai in July.
Anjaan is one of the rare movies in Kollywood with its
release date of Aug 15th – Independence Day – was
announced long time back, and the film is sticking to
schedule.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya-Samantha Spotted in Goa
Posted by: Ramchander
Published: Tuesday, June 10, 2014, 9:54 [IST]


Surya and Samantha were spotted together in Goa. The
actors are currently busy with the shooting of their
forthcoming Tamil movie Anjaan .
Samantha confirmed the news on Twitter. "Goa!! #beach
#sand #song #Anjaan," she wrote on the social
networking site. The shooting of the Tamil movie has
almost completed and the post-production works have
also been simultenously done by director N Lingusamy.
Anjaan has been majorly shot in Mumbai and some of the
key locations in Maharashtra. The mega-budget movie has
also been dubbed in Telugu as Sikander , which has been
procured by Sridhar Lagadapati of Larsco Entertainment.
On the other end, the overseas theatrical rights of Anjaan
has been sold. Yasha Bhai of United India Exports has
acquired the rights for a good price.
Meanwhile, the makers of the film, which also has Manoj
Bajpai, Vidyut Jamwal, Rajpal Yadav and others in the
cast, have also planned for a grand audio release function
of Anjaan in Chennai. It will hit the stores in July.
Whereas, the Tamil film will hit the screens on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya in and as Sikandhar?
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, June 10, 2014]
The trailer of Actor Suriya's most anticipated film 'Anjaan'
was expected to release on the second week of June. Now
sources reveal that the trailer will be unveiled on 12th of
June that is in a couple of days from now.


Another source claims that the title of Telugu version of the
Lingusamy directed flick has been fixed as 'Sikandhar'.
This is speculated as the name of one of the characters
played by Suriya in the film. It is to be noted that Suriya
will be appearing in dual roles in this action entertainer set
in Mumbai.
The film stars Samantha as the female lead. Manoj Bajpai
is the lead villain. Many other Mumbai based actors like
Vidyut Jamwal and Rajpal Yadav play important roles in the
film. The film is slated for release on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya again changed to beard getup for the last song
shoot of #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

iveka Lyricist @ vivekalyrics 4h
Just completed one more fantastic song for
#anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

waiting for teaser

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan second look

----------


## karthi007

> Anjaan second look


Am waiting....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Anjaan second look


Recently Photoshoot Pic Anu.

----------


## GangsteR

> Recently Photoshoot Pic Anu.


yaaa...ee look tanneya 2nd one

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Looks like there will b a delay in #Suriya 's #Anjaan
teaser, as the makers want 2 add a glimpse of the
song now being shot in Goa.

----------


## GangsteR

Another biggie along with Anjaan
Jun 11, 2014


Pretty lass Samantha seems to be in for a really special August this year, as two of her big-budget commercial entertainers are set for release around the same time. We are talking about Anjaan which is targeting an August 15th release, and Rabhasa in Telugu which will come out on August 14th.
While Suriya plays the male lead in Anjaan, Junior NTR heads the cast list of Rabhasa. Anjaan is also slated to release in Telugu as Sikander and we have
to see if the Telugu version would also release on the same
day as Anjaan, and take on Rabhasa in Andhra.
Interesting times ahead for 'Sam'.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

*Innu teaser Out aakumo ???*

----------


## SadumoN

> *Innu teaser Out aakumo ???*


chance illa....

----------


## GangsteR

cinetimes @ cinetimes_in
#Suriya in #Anjaan role with negative shades...types
of Baasha and Billa

----------


## GangsteR

Delay in Anjaan teaser launch


The most anticipated teaser launch has been
postponed. Director Lingusamy had intended to
release the first look teaser of the Suriya starrer
Anjaan today, June 12 , 2014, but it will not
happen.
According to sources, the filmmakers plan to
add few shots of the duet that is currently being
shot on the beaches of Goa and hence have
decided to put the teaser launch on
hold. Anjaan, a magnum opus produced jointly
by Thirupathi Brothers and UTV Motion
Pictures, is touted to hit the screen on August
15 , 2014. Samantha plays the leading lady in
the film, while music is by Yuvan Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Kornerseat @ Kornerseat 
Looks like Most anticipated teaser launch of
#Suriya 's #Anjaan has been postponed as makers
hav decided 2 shoot duet song in beaches of Goa.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Kolly News @ ImKollyNews 
#Anjaan Teaser Wont Get Released Tomorrow.

----------


## GangsteR

2day Song Portions r 2 B Completed.2mrw Some
Action Patchs Work r 2 B Done. June 13 Is A
Wrap-up Day For #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

What's special with this Anjaan Photo?
Jun 12, 2014


We earlier reported that a song shoot for director Lingusamy’s Anjaan, starring Suriya and Samantha in the leads, is going on in Goa. Today the team released a snap taken during the shoot that featured Suriya, Samantha, Lingusamy, DoP Santhosh Sivan, choreographer Brinda, and a few foreign dancers.
What’s special about the photo is that it is Brinda Master’s
birthday today. And, she celebrated it along with the
Anjaan team.
Happy Birthday to the ace choreographer.

----------


## JJK

> Kolly News @ ImKollyNews #Anjaan Teaser Wont Get Released Tomorrow.


appo nale ellale,,,  :Sad:

----------


## GangsteR

> appo nale ellale,,,


kurachu days koodi delay aakan chance undu...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#anjaan teaser final editing

----------


## GangsteR

Tomorrow #Anjaan shoot going to be completely
over...Can expect rocking teaser in June last
week :) @Dhananjayang

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Why was Anjaan Teaser postponed Again ?
13/06/2014
Anjaan teaser is definitely the most expected teaser
currently in K'Town, Fans and critics are waiting with
bated breath after the stunning first look stills of
Surya in the film. The teaser which was slated for
release yesterday 12th June 2014 was however
postponed.
According to Sources, The reason for the sudden
postponement was that the Director Lingusamy wanted
to add on few extra shots of the duet that there are
currently shooting in Goa and hence the delay. This
dual action Surya starrer is slated for release on
August 15th.
Share

----------


## GangsteR

Brinda b'day celebration with Suriya and Samantha
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, June 12, 2014]
The final song shoot of 'Anjaan' is happening in Goa under
the stewardship of the director N.Lingusamy. It is a
romantic number featuring the lead pair Suriya and
Samantha. The song has been choreographed by Brindha
Master.


Today Brinda celebrates her birthday.The team 'Anjaan'had
arranged for her birthday celebrations and the veteran
choreographer celebrated her birthday by cutting a cake in
the presence of Suriya, Samantha, Lingusamy and other
crew members.
Meanwhile the shoot of 'Anjaan' is expected to be
wrapped with this song. The long awaited teaser of the film
can be expected in a few more days. The film is scheduled
to hit the screens on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Will STR compete with Suriya?
IndiaGlitz [Friday, June 13, 2014]
Yesterday actor Silambarasan aka STR has revealed in his
social networking page that the release date of his long
delayed project 'Vaalu' will be announced shortly. Now we
have a release date that is being speculated widely.


Sources reveal that only the climax mass song remains to
be shot for the film directed by debutante Vijay Chander.
The song will feature Simbu in three different get ups and
it is expected to be shot in the city soon. The post
production work of the film has started and it is on full
swing, the director was quoted in certain media reports.
If all things go as per plan 'Vaalu' can be expected to hit
the screens on August 15 as an Independence day treat. It
is to be noted that Suriya's most anticipated film 'Anjaan'
directed by Lingusamy has been scheduled to release n the
same day. So will it be a Suriya-Simbu competition at the
box office. We will have to wait for some time.

----------


## GangsteR

Simbu To Clash With Surya
Posted by: Ramchander
Published: Friday, June 13, 2014, 10:58 [IST]


Kollywood is used to the clash of Simbu versus Dhanush
or Jeeva. But on a rare note, the Vinnaithaandi Varuvaayaa
actor seems to be ready to take on an A-list star. Yes,
Silambarasan will be competing with Surya with their
movies Vaalu and Anjaan , which are heading for
Indpendence Day releases.
The latest development says that Simbu's Vaalu , which
has been lying in the cans for years, is ready to start the
shooting. Only a climax song is pending and the team is
likely to wrap up soon. The post-production works have
already been started and the team seems to be aiming the
Independence Day weekend (3 days) for its release.
On the other end, the makers of Anjaan have revealed
long time back that the Tamil movie would release for the
Independence Day and they are working as per the
schedule. This movie, undoubtedly, will appear on the
promised date as the major part of the shooting being
completed and the post-production works being done
simultaneously by the director. Hence, it appears like,
Tamil audience is heading towards a clash of big movies
again.
Meanwhile, Simbu has posted on Twitter that he would
reveal the release date soon. He wrote, "Lot of super
happy news on the way for fans :) including #Vaalu
release date #INA first look teaser #loveanthem New
projects and more ...."

----------


## kandahassan

*Vaalu rlz confirmed @ AUG 15...so its vaalu vs anjaan*  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> *Vaalu rlz confirmed @ AUG 15...so its vaalu vs anjaan*


vaalu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

> vaalu


thalaivan SIMBU  da  :Kettoda: 

thalaivi hansika daaa  :Kettoda:

----------


## GangsteR

> thalaivan SIMBU  da 
> 
> thalaivi hansika daaa


namukku pani kittumo  :joker:

----------


## kandahassan

> namukku pani kittumo


initial anjaan kondupokum...padam kidu aanel blockbuster akum....anjaante initial kittilenkilum athyavashyam vaalinum nalla 
initial kaanum..long run kittum  :Yes:

----------


## xeon

> *Vaalu rlz confirmed @ AUG 15...so its vaalu vs anjaan*


Ee chimbuvinte ororo thamasakal.. athinte trailer kandale aarum padathinu kerilla.. Ithippo Anjaante koode...  Address Vaakki undengil kollam

----------


## karthi007

> *Vaalu rlz confirmed @ AUG 15...so its vaalu vs anjaan*


verutae pani vangichu pidikallae....

----------


## karthi007

> initial anjaan kondupokum...padam kidu aanel blockbuster akum....anjaante initial kittilenkilum athyavashyam vaalinum nalla 
> initial kaanum..long run kittum


simbu padatintae standard ellarkum ariyyaam

----------


## kandahassan

> simbu padatintae standard ellarkum ariyyaam


vinnay thaandi varuvaaya standard ishtamalle  :Band:

----------


## karthi007

> vinnay thaandi varuvaaya standard ishtamalle


Gautham Menon allae atintae direction apol athintae std kaanikandae....

----------


## kandahassan

> Gautham Menon allae atintae direction apol athintae std kaanikandae....


simbu is better actor than vijay  :Band:

----------


## karthi007

> simbu is better actor than vijay


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## xeon

> simbu is better actor than vijay


Athu sariya..  SIMBU is even better than Kamal & Leonardo DiCaprio

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> initial anjaan kondupokum...padam kidu aanel blockbuster akum....anjaante initial kittilenkilum athyavashyam vaalinum nalla 
> initial kaanum..long run kittum


vaalu nalla peru...

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Hearing #Anjaan 's first look will be a trailer instead
of a teaser and will be out on June 17th!

----------


## SadumoN

> Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
> Hearing #Anjaan 's first look will be a trailer instead
> of a teaser and will be out on June 17th!


thamasha parayunnathavum... :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## GangsteR

> thamasha parayunnathavum...


 :Dntknw: .....

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan team back in Mumbai for some patch up
works and then whole movie will be wrapped.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

60 Days To Go For #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

Telugu Paper Article : #Anjaan To Clash With Rabhasa &
Drishyam Which Will Be Released On August 14 & August
15

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Today is your last day for sending the mails for this one
time opportunity. Contest closes at 8PM tonight. #Anja

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Trailor Will Be Out On July 4
.There Is No Teasor For The Film & 4 Minute 11 Second
Massive Bang Trailor Will Be Out

----------


## JJK

> Anjaan Trailor Will Be Out On July 4.There Is No Teasor For The Film & 4 Minute 11 SecondMassive Bang Trailor Will Be Out


4minute length.... :Ho:  kurch koodudal anallo..

----------


## GangsteR

> 4minute length.... kurch koodudal anallo..


no pplm....wait n see

----------


## GangsteR

Simbu-Surya clash on Independence Day?


We know that the team of Suriya's Anjaan has been
working toward an Independence Day release. The
production house of the film had also announced that the
Lingusamy film will hit screens on August 15. With the
shoot for the film on the verge of completion, it looks
Anjaan will indeed keep its date with the theaters.
The latest we hear is that Simbu's much-delayed Vaalu is
also likely to hit screens on August 15. Simbu announced
on his micro-blogging page that the film is ready for
release. If both films indeed hit screens on August 15, it
will be one dhamaka of a clash at Box Office.

----------


## GangsteR

Lighting for " # Anjaan "

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Team #Anjaan moved to Mumbai & shooting some
patchwork scenes. Film gets over this week &
@dirlingusamy will be free to bring out teaser :Smile:

----------


## xeon

> Anjaan Trailor Will Be Out On July 4
> .There Is No Teasor For The Film & 4 Minute 11 Second
> Massive Bang Trailor Will Be Out



*4 Minute 11 Second  ...  Very huge  *  :Yes3: ... Sambavam veratte

----------


## SadumoN

> Anjaan Trailor Will Be Out On July 4
> .There Is No Teasor For The Film & *4 Minute 11 Second
> Massive Bang Trailor* Will Be Out


enna pinne annu thanne cinemayum angu irakkiya porayirunno... :Doh:

----------


## xeon

> enna pinne annu thanne cinemayum angu irakkiya porayirunno...


SONGS + ACTION SCENES + EMOTIONAL CLIPS + COMEDY TRACK + HEROISM ===  Bit bit teasers irakkathe combined aayi irakkukayakum.. Gangster movie aayondu story trailerilude out aakum ennu pedi venda. Pinne Twists undakum.. athokke traileril verukayum illa...  Sambhavam kidukkiyal.. padathine nannayi gunam cheyyum.. But paaliyal pani aakum

----------


## GangsteR

> SONGS + ACTION SCENES + EMOTIONAL CLIPS + COMEDY TRACK + HEROISM ===  Bit bit teasers irakkathe combined aayi irakkukayakum.. Gangster movie aayondu story trailerilude out aakum ennu pedi venda. Pinne Twists undakum.. athokke traileril verukayum illa...  Sambhavam kidukkiyal.. padathine nannayi gunam cheyyum.. But paaliyal pani aakum


Singam2 ithupolae oru 4 minute trailer irakkiyirunnu

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan patchwork shoot & teaser update
The shooting of Anjaan has been completed. The final
song featuring the lead pair Suriya and Samantha was
wrapped in Goa recently. The team is now in Mumbai to
shoot some patchwork scenes. The entire film will be
wrapped by this week. The teaser of the film is expected
to be released after the patchwork shoot is completed.
Team #Anjaan moved to Mumbai & shooting
some patchwork scenes. Film gets over this
week & @dirlingusamy will be free to bring out
teaser :Smile: 
8:46 AM - 17 Jun 2014
Dhananjayan Govind
@Dhananjayang
Follow
37 RETWEETS 28 FAVORITES
Anjaan is a gangster film set in the backdrop of Mumbai.
The audio will be launched in July. Music score by Yuvan
Shankar Raja. The film is produced by Lingusamy's
'Thirrupathi Brothers' jointly with UTV Motion Pictures. The
highly anticipated film is set to hit the screens on August
15 for Independence day.

----------


## GangsteR

A significant week for Suriya’s Anjaan
Jun 17, 2014

[IMG] http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies-...s-stills-1.jpg[$ IMG]
When it comes to delivering a film quick and on time, UTV Motion
Pictures holds a near perfect record – their recent Naan Sigappu Manithan is a good example. Currently they are also co-producing Anjaan with Thirrupathi Brothers and the film is almost done with just a week’s shooting left. From the look of it, the film as planned, will release in August.
Updating about the progress, Dhananjayan, UTV Motion
Pictures’ South Chief announced, “Team #Anjaan moved
to Mumbai & shooting some patchwork scenes. Film gets
over this week & director Lingusamy will be free to bring
out teaser" .
About the release of the teaser, he said that the date
hasn’t been locked yet. Anjaan stars Suriya and Samantha
in the lead and Santosh Sivan is helming the camera.
Yuvan Shankar Raja’s music is expected to release soon.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan to be wrapped up within this week!
By Janani [ June 17, 2014 ]


The team of Anjaan headed by N. Lingusamy was in Goa
to shoot a duet song featuring Suriya and Samantha.
Reliable sources say that the shooting is almost complete
and only a few patch work scenes are left to be canned.
The Anjaan team has headed back to Mumbai where the
patch work scenes will be shot. The team is working round
the clock to complete the filming within this week.
Anjaan is jointly produced by Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV
Motion Pictures. The film is scheduled to hit the theatres
on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' will to be wrapped up on
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, June 17, 2014]
Actor Suriya's upcoming film 'Anjaan' directed by
N.Lingusamy is nearing completion. The director has
completed shooting a duet song with the lead pair Suriya
and Samantha in Goa recently. Now the team is reportedly
shooting some patch work scenes in Mumbai and the shoot
will be wrapped up within this week.


The film is being jointly produced by Lingusamy's
Thirruppathi Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures.
G.Dhananjyan, the South head of UTV has tweeted about
the current status of 'Anjaan': "Team #Anjaan moved to
Mumbai & shooting some patchwork scenes. Film gets over
this week & @dirlingusamy will be free to bring out teaser".
The teaser release expected in a few days will be followed
by the audio launch in the month of July. The film can be
expected to hit the screens on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Friends there is nothing special for #suriya in vijay
awards like teaser that news posted in vijay awards
fake page dont spread pls #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Bobby Bedii :-This was a picture when # Suriya and
#Linguswamy sir visited me in the hospital when I was
injured during the shoot on #Anjaan . Clicked almost
one month Back. Now I am perfectly fine.....

----------


## GangsteR

From my current film #Anjaan with # Suriya directed by
Linguswamy. Many friends were asking for my stills with
Suriya sir. Here you go. One from the block Its nice working
with such a good actor  :Eh?: ays Bobby Bedii i

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Why is Anjaan teaser release getting delayed?

There have been huge expectations that the
Anjaan teaser would be released soon, but
unfortunately it was postponed a couple of
times. Now, UTV’s head Dhananjayan has
confirmed that director Lingusamy, hero Suriya
and the rest of the Anjaan team are camping in
Mumbai for some patchwork.
Completing the patchwork is the top priority for
the director right now and then he will be free
to work on releasing the film’s teaser,
announced Dhananjayan. Anjaan, directed by
Lingusamy, stars Suriya and Samantha as the
lead pair. Yuvan Shankar Raja is scoring the
music for this venture.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kunjumon

Climax thulakkaathirunnaal mathi, like bheema....
trailer kidukkum...
yuvans bgm will be a highlight....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Climax thulakkaathirunnaal mathi, like bheema....
> trailer kidukkum...
> yuvans bgm will be a highlight....


lingasamiyudae last irangiya movies ellam kanakka.... ithil pakshae hope undu...

----------


## JJK

> Climax thulakkaathirunnaal mathi, like bheema....trailer kidukkum...yuvans bgm will be a highlight....


action film aya karanam trailer kidu akum, also kola hype...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

> 


avalke pani ayallo.. Nenokadian time il Kure vangi kootiyada..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> avalke pani ayallo.. Nenokadian time il Kure vangi kootiyada..


ithokae illatae enthu cinema  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Is it wrap-up time for 'Anjaan'?
Anjaan's talkie portions shoot was over some time back. And a final song on the lead pair Suriya ? Samantha was recently shot on the sandy beaches of Goa. The song was choreographed Brinda Master.
Now Lingusamy is shooting few patch work scenes in
Mumbai for the next few days. After that, he will be
returning to Chennai and give finishing touches to Anjaan's
teaser. There is a possibility that a trailer may be released
instead of a teaser sometime soon.
A grand audio launch function is being planned for mid-
July in Chennai. Yuvan Shankar Raja has come up with
some rocking numbers for Anjaan . UTV and Thirrupathi
Brothers are leaving no stones unturned for a wide release
all over the world on Independence Day - Aug 15th.

----------


## JJK

> ithokae illatae enthu cinema


 :Yes:  adi edi vedi poka..

----------


## GangsteR

> adi edi vedi poka..


 :cheers:  ..

----------


## GangsteR

| ajanta | @ tweet2ajanta 
We will be announcing the lucky winners of #Anjaan
autographed digital poster contest on June 26th.
Stay tuned.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2
Mumbai bound.last few days of #Anjaan .woo hoo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Climax thulakkaathirunnaal mathi, like bheema....
> trailer kidukkum...
> yuvans bgm will be a highlight....


*BGM PWolickum. MAXimum Stylish Ayitu Eduthitundakum. Dir Sayng Mvie like Billa,Basha Type Anennu. So ? USual Numberz Tricks Allel Kidukum.*

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Shooting Will Be Completed In 2 Days

----------


## michael

> #Anjaan Shooting Will Be Completed In 2 Days



release epozhekaanu ariyaamo......aug 2?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> release epozhekaanu ariyaamo......aug 2?


Aug 15 Cnfrmd.

----------


## michael

> Aug 15 Cnfrmd.



kk thanks good date to release a movie bumper opening pratheekshikaam.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> kk thanks good date to release a movie bumper opening pratheekshikaam.


*Sure. Solo rlz Advntage undakum.*

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
Heading to Mumbai now & will be with #Anjaan
team. Last few days to wrap up the film & get
ready for promotions :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'അഞ്ചാൻ' ടീസർ വൈകാനുള്ള കാരണം ?

ലിങ്കുസാമി സൂര്യയെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന
'അഞ്ചാൻ' എന്ന ചിത്രം ആരാധകർക്കിടയിൽ ഒരു
'ഹോട്ട് ടോപ്പിക്' ആയിട്ട് കാലം കുറച്ചായി.
വ്യത്യസ്തങ്ങളായ ലുക്കുകൾ തന്റെ ഒരു
ചിത്രത്തിനും പരീക്ഷിക്കുന്ന സൂര്യ
'അഞ്ചാനി'ലും അത് ആവർത്തിച്ചു. സൂര്യ ഇരട്ട
വേഷത്തിൽ ആണ് ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ എത്തുന്നത്.
അധോലോക നായകന്റെ വേഷമാണ് അതിലൊന്ന്.
എന്നാൽ രണ്ടാമത്തെ വേഷത്തെപ്പറ്റിയുള്ള
സൂചനകൾ ഒന്നും തന്നെ ഇത് വരെ പുറത്തു
വന്നിട്ടില്ല.
ആഗസ്റ്റ് 15 നു തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ എത്തേണ്ട
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ആദ്യ ടീസർ ജൂണ്12നു പുറത്തു വിടാൻ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ നിർമ്മാതാക്കൾ പ്ലാൻ
ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. എന്നാൽ അന്നേ ദിവസം ടീസർ പുറത്തു
വന്നിരുന്നില്ല. ഒടുവിൽ
വിശദീകരണവുമായി ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ അണിയറ
പ്രവർത്തകർ എത്തി. ഒരു പാട്ട് സീൻ
ഒഴികെ സിനിമയുടെ ഒട്ടുമുക്കാൽ ഭാഗങ്ങളും ഷൂട്ട്
ചെയ്തു കഴിഞ്ഞു. സൂര്യയും ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായിക
സാമന്തയും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന ആ ഗാനം ഗോവയിൽ
വച്ച് കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസമാണ്
ചിത്രീകരണം പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയത്.
ആദ്യത്തെ ടീസറിൽ ഈ ഗാന രംഗത്തിന്റെ ചില
ഭാഗങ്ങൾ ഉൾപ്പെടുത്തണം എന്ന
സംവിധായകന്റെ ആഗ്രഹ പ്രകാരമാണ് ടീസർ
റിലീസ് കുറച്ചു ദിവസത്തേക്ക് കൂടി തള്ളി വച്ചത്.
ടീസർ റിലീസ് ആകുന്ന പുതിയ തീയതി ഇത്
വരെ ഔദ്യോഗികമായി പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചിട്ടില്ല.
എന്നാലും ഏറ്റവും അടുത്ത വൃത്തങ്ങളിൽ
നിന്നും ലഭിക്കുന്ന റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ
പ്രകാരം ജൂലൈ ആദ്യ
വാരമോ രണ്ടാം വാരമോ 'അഞ്ചാന്'റെ ടീസർ
റിലീസ് ഉണ്ടാകും.

----------


## GangsteR

And its a wrap on # Anjaan .. I can bet on the fact that I
work with the nicest people in the industry.They make my
job so much easier.love!
- Samantha Ruth Prabhu via

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sam from anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

Guess what this pic is? It's a click by Santosh Sivan of
Samantha Ruth Prabhu . The actress is in Mumbai for the
last lag of "Anjaan" shoot (starring Suriya, being directed
by Lingusamy, and today being her last day there, she is
indeed missing the ace cinematographer.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## rtrtrt

> Aug 15 Cnfrmd.


Sure ano?same day teluguil jr ntr film release undu.Last year singam 2 balupu release karanam 1 week vaikiyanu irangiyathu.Surya padangal telugil simultaneous release must anu.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Sure ano?same day teluguil jr ntr film release undu.Last year singam 2 balupu release karanam 1 week vaikiyanu irangiyathu.Surya padangal telugil simultaneous release must anu.


*Yeah. Same Day rlz Anu. Aug-15 cnfrm Anu. In Telugu Sam Vs Sam.*

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Last day shooting of #Anjaan today at Vasai fort,
near Mumbai. With this the film is getting wrapped
up & gearing up for release on 15th Aug

----------


## GangsteR

> Sure ano?same day teluguil jr ntr film release undu.Last year singam 2 balupu release karanam 1 week vaikiyanu irangiyathu.Surya padangal telugil simultaneous release must anu.


telugil chilapol 1 week kazhinjae irangu, entaayalum August 15 sure aayi release undu

----------


## xeon

Appol anjaan aanu aa thudakkam...

Pinne angottu...

1. kathi
2. Thaala movie
3. Lingaa
4. Uthama Villain 

Pinne Ai...............

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50
#Anjaan 2day will b the last day of shooting in
Mumbai (Fort area) with #Suriya & some fighters.
Film now poised for Aug 15 release.

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Actor #Suriya - @Samanthaprabhu2 's #Anjaan
shoot getting over today in #Mumbai .. Teaser soon..
Audio by July.. Movie release on Aug 15th!

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan team’s last day on sets
Posted by Surendhar MK onJune 21, 2014


Anjaan is one of the much-awaited action thrillers
waiting in the pipeline. Directed by Lingusamy, the
film has Surya and Samantha teaming up for the
first time in their career. The team has been
shooting in Mumbai for the past few days. Today
is the last day for the team on sets and the
shooting will be wrapped up. An important
sequence will be filmed today in Vasai Fort which
also marks the beginning of the post-production
works in full-fledged manner.
The teaser for the film is highly anticipated by fans
and is likely to release before this month. Already,
the distribution rights for overseas and Andhra
Pradesh have been sold for a whopping amount
even before the audio release. The audio launch is
scheduled in July. The film is slated for release on
August 15th.

----------


## GangsteR

Last day for anjaan

As we said earlier Anjaan shooting is all set to be wrapped up
today. The film's patch up works are happening for the past few days in Mumbai and by yesterday Samantha has finished her portions in the film.
Dhananjayan Govind, southern business head of UTV
tweeted "Last day shooting of #Anjaan today at Vasai
fort, near Mumbai. With this the film is getting wrapped
up & gearing up for release on 15th Aug".
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Soori, Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj
Bajpai, Dalip Tahil and many to its star cast. Directed by
Lingusamy, Anjaan has music by Yuvan Shankar Raja.

----------


## xeon

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' to be wrapped up today
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, June 21, 2014]
Actor Suriya's highly anticipated film 'Anjaan' direcfted by
N.Lingusamy will be wrapped up today. The film is being
produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV
Motion pictures.
G.Dhananjayan, the South Head of UTV has tweeted,
"Last day shooting of #Anjaan today at Vasai fort, near
Mumbai. With this the film is getting wrapped up & gearing
up for release on 15th Aug".


'Anjaan' stars Samantha as the female lead and Suriya is
playing double roles. Many Mumbai based actors including
Bollywood actor Manoj Bajpai are included in the star cast
of this action thriller.
Music album scored by Yuvan Shankar Raja is expected to
hit the audio market in July.
With shoot of 'Anjaan' getting over, Suriya is expected to
start work on his next film with director Venkat Prabhu,
which will be the versatile actor's production venture.

----------


## michael

> Appol anjaan aanu aa thudakkam...
> 
> Pinne angottu...
> 
> 1. kathi
> 2. Thaala movie
> 3. Lingaa
> 4. Uthama Villain 
> 
> Pinne Ai...............


ithinu munbu dhanush movie undu july 25....pinnae karthi movie undu ee year thannae chillapol oru simbu movie koodi kaanum...ivaronnum stars allenkilum nalla padangal tharunnavarallae....

----------


## xeon

> ithinu munbu dhanush movie undu july 25....pinnae karthi movie undu ee year thannae chillapol oru simbu movie koodi kaanum...ivaronnum stars allenkilum nalla padangal tharunnavarallae....


Njan big fishes maathrame nokkiyolu...  but bhai dhanush star aanu.. he is above Vikram as per poll

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan big fishes maathrame nokkiyolu...  but bhai dhanush star aanu.. he is above Vikram as per poll


Madras , Anegan, , Vishwaroopam2, Uttamavillain, , KaaviyaThalaivan ithokae undu

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Happy to share that we just.concluded the final day
shooting of #Anjaan & unit packed up. The focus
shifts to post production from tomorrow

----------


## Bunny

> ithinu munbu dhanush movie undu july 25....pinnae karthi movie undu ee year thannae chillapol oru *simbu* movie koodi kaanum...ivaronnum stars allenkilum nalla padangal tharunnavarallae....


simbhu oru padam irakky alkare budhimuttipichit kollam 2 kazhinju :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha wraps Anjaan shoot
The shooting of Anjaan has been completed except for some patchwork shoot. The team is currently shooting the patchwork scenes in Mumbai. The leading lady of the film, Samantha, has completed her portions in Anjaan including the patchwork shots.

And its a wrap on #Anjaan .. I can bet on the fact that I work with the nicest people in the industry.They make my job so much easier.love!
— Samantha Ruth Prabhu (@Samanthaprabhu2) June 20, 2014

The teaser of the film is expected to be released after the patchwork shoot is completed. Anjaan is a gangster film set in the backdrop of Mumbai. The audio will be launched in July. Music score by Yuvan Shankar Raja. The film is produced by Lingusamy's 'Thirrupathi Brothers' jointly with UTV Motion Pictures. The highly anticipated film is set to hit the screens on August 15 for Independence day.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan shoot over 2day in Mumbai. Post -
Production work in full swing. Trailer b4 end of
month.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shooting completely wrapped up!

----------


## karthi007

Anjaan......rockum

----------


## GangsteR

SantoshSivanASC. ISC @ santoshsivan 
Picture of Anjaan wrap , it was an awesome
experience filming with the delightful cast and
crew  :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Last day of shoot

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan official page in facebook have crossed
3lakh+ Likes :)

----------


## xeon



----------


## GangsteR

It's a wrap for Suriya's Anjaan
Anjaan starring Suriya and Samantha in the lead roles has been finally wrapped in Mumbai on June 21 with the patchwork shoot. The post production work has started in full swing. Director Lingusamy is working on the teaser and the teaser release date will be announced next week. 

The audio of the film will be out in July. Yuvan has scored the music. Anjaan, a gangster flick set in the backdrop of Mumbai is directed by Lingusamy. It is set to hit the screens on August 15 for Independence day. Anjaan is produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi borthers jointly with UTV

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan made on budget of 75crs expected to
make a gross of 150Cr worldwide during release

----------


## singam

Teaser to be released on July 5 @ Vijay Awards..

----------


## xeon

> Teaser to be released on July 5 @ Vijay Awards..


yes..!!! veratte

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan teaser to be unveiled at Vijay Awards on July 5
Posted by Surendhar MK onJune 24, 2014


The much awaited teaser of Anjaan directed by
Lingusamy will be unveiled at the gala event Vijay
Awards, which is scheduled on July 5th. Vijay
Awards is highly anticipated by film buffs every
year and its rising popularity led Kamal Haasan to
unveil his first look teaser of his magnum-opus
Vishwaroopam last year. Now, it’s no wonder the
makers of Anjaan has banked on the event for a
grand opening for their film, which is slated for
release om August 15th.
Anjaan features leggy lass Samantha in the lead
role opposite Surya and the duo’s chemistry is said
to be the highlight of the film. Santhosh Sivan’s
visuals is another stand out feature of the movie.
The shooting for the film is already completed with
few patchwork portions canned in Mumbai last
week. The grand music launch function of the film
is also being planned in July and Yuvan Shankar
Raja has done a splendid job is what we hear.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Anjaan teaser release date announced
Finally the most awaited announcement has arrived! All
Suriya fans get ready to catch up with the teaser of
Anjaan. Suriya's Anjaan teaser will be out on July 5.
Happy to announce that #Anjaan teaser will be
released on 5th July friends!!!
12:20 PM - 24 Jun 2014
Lingusamy
@dirlingusamy
Follow
149 RETWEETS 129 FAVORITES
The film shooting was wrapped recently in Mumbai. The
post production work is happening in full swing. Yuvan has
scored the music.. The audio will also be out next
month. Anjaan, a gangster flick set in the backdrop of
Mumbai is directed by Lingusamy. It is set to hit the
screens on August 15 for Independence day. Anjaan is
produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi borthers jointly with

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy @ dirlingusamy 
Happy to announce that #Anjaan teaser will be
released on 5th July friends!!!

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
Just met @dirlingusamy sir & #Anjaan teaser will
release on 5th July at a big.event...all gearing up.&
confirmed friends :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Just in: Suriya, Samantha Anjaan Teaser from July 5


Suriya and Samantha starred Lingusamy directed Anjaan
firstlook teaser is gearing up to entertain viewers from 5th
of July.
Director and producer Lingusamy himself announced the
Anjaan teaser release date in his Twitter page. Happy to
announce that #Anjaan teaser will be released on 5th July
friends!!!
UTV and Thirupathi Brothers jointly producing Suriya's
Anjaan music is by Yuvan Shankar Raja and
cinematography is by Santosh Sivan.
Makers are yet to come up with Anjaan audio release date,
while movie will be an Independence Day release on
August 15...

----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan to have big audio releases
Music director Yuvan Shankar Raja who so far had only one audio release this year, Vaanavarayan Vallavarayan is set to
have two major audio releases in July.
Lingusamy directed Suriya-Samantha's big budget
Anjaan' s music album will release mid July a month before
its Aug 15th release.
Expectations are very high for this album as this is stylish
action entertainer. Remember Yuvan is known for his
mastery over songs and theme music for stylish action
entertainers.
Apart from Anjaan , Gautham Karthik-Priya Anand starrer
Vai Raja Vai's music album also will release sometime in
July. Aishwarya Dhanush has directed the movie.
Aishwarya's first movie 3 with Anirudh had some fabulous
songs, so there is lot of curiosity about this album as well.
Apart from these two, Attakathi Dinesh's Thirudan Police ,
Ram's Andrea starrer Taramani are some of the other
upcoming albums of Yuvan.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan's teaser at Vijay Awards!
By Janani [ June 24, 2014 ]


Anjaan is tipped to be a gangster story directed by N.
Lingusamy and the star cast includes Suriya and Samantha
in the lead roles. The film is scheduled to hit the theatres
on the 15th of August.
The latest update is that the teaser of the film will be
unveiled at the Vijay Awards ceremony on July 5. The team
has chosen Vijay Awards as it will be one of the grand
openings for the film.
Anjaan is jointly produced by UTV Motion Pictures and
Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi Brothers. Santhosh Sivan has
cranked the camera and Yuvanshankar Raja has composed
the tunes for the film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan , one of the most awaited film's teaser
finally gonna release on July 5th.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan teaser to be released on July 5 at the
prestigious VijayTV Award night.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:  .......

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan on the Singam 2 day
Jun 24, 2014


Behindwoods team was vouching for some Anjaan titbits for a while. Here comes a treat to all Suriya fans. The breaking news is, Lingusamy directed Anjaan's teaser will be released at a gala event on the 5th of July, which was also Singam-2's release day last year.
Anjaan's shoot is done and Suriya
confirms it with a completely different look at the recently
held Madras audio launch of his brother. Waiting to be
released by the 15th of August, we can expect full swing
promotions for Anjaan, a mammoth project co-produced by
Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

സൂര്യ ഫാൻസിന് ആഘോഷിക്കാനുള്ള വക
ഇതാ ഒരുങ്ങിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
ലിങ്കുസാമിയുടെ സംവിധാനത്തിൽ സൂര്യ
നായകനായെത്തുന്ന 'അഞ്ചാന്'റെ ആദ്യ ടീസർ
റിലീസ് ഉടനുണ്ട്. ജൂലൈ 5നാണ് 'അഞ്ചാന്'റെ ആദ്യ
ടീസർ പുറത്ത് വരിക എന്ന്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സംവിധായകനും നിർമ്മാതാവും കൂടിയായ
ലിങ്കുസാമി തന്നെ തന്റെ ട്വിറ്റർ
പേജിലൂടെ അറിയിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു.
തമിഴിലെ പ്രമുഖ ചാനലായ വിജയ്
ടി വിയുടെ ചെന്നൈയിൽ വച്ച് നടക്കുന്ന അവാർഡ്
നിശയിലായിരിക്കും ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ആദ്യ ടീസർ
പുറത്ത് വിടുക. ഇതിലെ കൗതുകകരമായ വസ്തുത
കഴിഞ്ഞ വർഷം ജൂണ് 5നായിരുന്നു
സൂര്യയുടെ ഏറ്റവും ഒടുവിലത്തെ റിലീസ് ആയ
'സിങ്കം 2' തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ എത്തിയത്.
ലിങ്കുസാമിയുടെ തിരുപ്പതി ബ്രദേർസും യു
ടി വി മോഷൻ പിക്ചേർസും ചേർന്നാണ്
'അഞ്ചാൻ' നിർമ്മിക്കുന്നത്. സാമന്തയാണ്
ചിത്രത്തിൽ സൂര്യയുടെ നായികയായി എത്തുന്നത്.
ജൂണ് 21നു ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ്
അവസാനിച്ചിരുന്നു.
യുവൻ ശങ്കർ രാജയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഗാനങ്ങൾക്ക്
ഈണം നൽകുന്നത്. ഇത് വരെ കാണാത്ത
വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ഒരു ലുക്കിലാണ് സൂര്യ ഈ
'അഞ്ചാനി'ൽ എത്തുന്നത്. ഓഗസ്റ്റ് 15നു
ചിത്രം തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ എത്തും.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' teaser release date
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, June 24, 2014]
This is good news for Suriya fans. The first teaser of the
versatile actor’s highly anticipated film ‘Anjaan’ will be
released within a fortnight from now.
G.Dhananjayan, the South Indian Head of UTV Motion
Pictures has revealed in his microblogging site that
“#Anjaan teaser gonna hit you this July 5th !!!
@ThirrupathiBros @dirlingusamy #BigDay!!’’.
‘Anjaan’ is an action entertainer directed by N.Lingusamy.
The film stars Suriya in dual roles and Samantha is the
female lead. Music has been scored by Yuvan Shankar
Raja and the album is expected to hit the audio market in
the month of July.
The film produced by Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi Brothers and
UTV Motion Pictures is touted as a August 15 release.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## SadumoN

:Bball:  :Bball:  :Bball:

----------


## xeon

*Wait for the Mass...........
*

----------


## xeon

> 


Ithu teaser aano? atho 4 min+   trailer aano

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu teaser aano? atho 4 min+   trailer aano


vedikettinu munpulla aakhosham

----------


## xeon

> vedikettinu munpulla aakhosham


athe athu teaser aano 4 min  trailer aano

----------


## GangsteR

> athe athu teaser aano 4 min  trailer aano


teaser....

----------


## aak

appol trailer eppo varum?

----------


## GangsteR

ONE FOR SURIYA AND VIKRAM, TWO FOR RAJINI, AJITH AND VIJAY, THREE FOR KAMAL HAASAN 2
25 Jun 2014 - 11 55 AM



Looks like the second half of 2014 for Tamil cinema is tightly packed and if you are a movie buff, then there are exciting times ahead. Going by the reports Vijay's Kaththi, Ajith- Gautham Menon project and Rajini's Lingaa will be released by the second half of 2014 which make them to have two releases this year.
Vijay, Ajith and Rajini are already registered one release
this year viz., Jilla, Veeram and Kochadaiiyaan
respectively.Interestingly another big star Kamal Haasan
likely to have three releases this year and his first release
will be Uttama Villain in September, followed by
Vishwaroopam2 and the Tamil remake of Drishyam
The second of 2014 will also have the big budget
entertainers like Suriya's Anjaan which will be releasing on
August 15, Vikram's Ai which is likely to be released in the
month of September.

**Tentative release plans:

Anjaan - August 15

Ai-September

Uttama Villain- September

Kaththi - October 23

Vishwaroopam2- October/November

Thala55- November

Lingaa - December 12

Drishyam Tamil remake- December

* tentative release dates are subject to change.*

----------


## GangsteR

> appol trailer eppo varum?


aakumbol ariyikkaam

----------


## GangsteR

Vijay Awards To Become Platform For Surya's
Anjaan Teaser Release
Posted by: Ramchander
Published: Wednesday, June 25, 2014, 10:00 [IST]


Surya starrer Anjaan teaser is getting ready to appear
before audience in a big event. The makers of the movie
have decided to launch the video-clipping at Vijay Awards
2014, which will take place in Chennai on July 5.
Dhananjayan Govind, Chief of UTV Motion Picture -
South, announced the news on Twitter. He said that he
got the formal confirmation from director N Lingusamy
himself. He wrote, "Just met &commat;dirlingusamy sir &
#Anjaan teaser will release on 5th July at a big.event...all
gearing up.& confirmed friends :Smile: "
Director N Lingusamy to confirmed on Twitter by posting,
"Happy to announce that #Anjaan teaser will be released
on 5th July friends!!!"
Vijay Awards is a big event where the bigwigs from
Kollywood will be in full attendance. Launching the audio
at this event will create a positive buzz in the industry and
eventually help the movie to make good pre-release
business. Hence, the decision has been considered as a
smart move by industry insiders.
Anjaan stars Surya and Samantha in the lead roles. Yuvan
Shankar Raja has composed the music and Santosh Sivan
had handled the camera in the forthcoming flick. The
Tamil movie will hit the screens for Independence Day
(August 15).

----------


## aak

sheri gangster sare  :Ninte:

----------


## GangsteR

> sheri gangster sare


 :Engane:  .....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Watched the rough cut of #Anjaan teaser from
@dirlingusamy sir...wow. Superb visuals & Suriya sir
is so stylish & bang on. Wait for 5th July

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan teaser will by for 1 minute friends... It will
be stylish, grand & entertaining. Wait till 5th July.

----------


## JJK

> Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang #Anjaan teaser will by for 1 minute friends... It willbe stylish, grand & entertaining. Wait till 5th July.


ead nammal polikkum.  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is stylish and bang on!


Actor Suriya is awaiting the release of his Lingusamy
directed 'Anjaan' in which he has paired up with
Samantha for the first time. The teaser of the film
produced by UTV Motion Pictures and Lingusamy's
Thirupathi Brothers, would be released on July 5th at the
Vijay TV awards.
After having watched the teaser, Dhananjayan, Chief of
UTV Disney South, in his twitter page, tweeted,
"Watched the rough cut of Anjaan teaser from director
Lingusamy... Wow. Superb visuals & Suriya sir is so
stylish and bang on. Wait for the 5th of July."
The shooting has been almost wrapped up and the film is
being touted as a mass entertainer with Suriya playing
dual roles. The film is expected to hit the screens on
August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

> ead nammal polikkum.


 :Band: ....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

Audio release Jul 5 thanne aano?

----------


## GangsteR

> Audio release Jul 5 thanne aano?


Teaser only....

----------


## xeon

> Teaser only....


*Ithinte Audio aanu njan wait cheyyunnathuh... Copy aanelum enthu aanelum.. Yuvan oru sambhavama.. Music pulli polichu adukkum...*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ithinte Audio aanu njan wait cheyyunnathuh... Copy aanelum enthu aanelum.. Yuvan oru sambhavama.. Music pulli polichu adukkum...*


yuvantae aduthu irangiya films music okae bore aanu...mankata polae kidu bgm okae undayal matiyaarnu

----------


## xeon

> yuvantae aduthu irangiya films music okae bore aanu...mankata polae kidu bgm okae undayal matiyaarnu


*Mankatha kidu alle??  Billa 2 Kidu alle??? Biriyani moshamarunnu...

Vijaykku vendi yuvaan music cheyyunnathu nokki irikkayanu njan*

----------


## GangsteR

''Suriya sir is so stylish and bang on''
Jun 26, 2014


We earlier reported that the teaser of Suriya – Samantha starrer Anjaan will release on July 5th. From what we hear, from sources close to the team, the teaser will be of one minute duration and will be stylish, grand and entertaining. Dhananjayan, Chief of UTV Disney South, in his official twitter page, tweeted, “Watched the
rough cut of Anjaan teaser from director Lingusamy...
Wow. Superb visuals & Suriya sir is so stylish and bang on.
Wait for the 5th of July.”
Looks like July 5th will be a happy day for Suriya fans.

----------


## GangsteR

> *Mankatha kidu alle??  Billa 2 Kidu alle??? Biriyani moshamarunnu...
> 
> Vijaykku vendi yuvaan music cheyyunnathu nokki irikkayanu njan*


mankata music n bgm kidu aarnu..billa2 music ishtapetilla, biriyani kootara aayirunnu  .. vjyudae next dsp allae.

.

----------


## xeon

> mankata music n bgm kidu aarnu..billa2 music ishtapetilla, biriyani kootara aayirunnu  .. vjyudae next dsp allae.
> 
> .


*Yes..*   :Girl Mad:  *DSP*  :Sarcastic Hand: ..... Enthavuo entho

----------


## GangsteR

> *Yes..*   *DSP* ..... Enthavuo entho


athu pinnae parayendallo....

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50
August 15-Independence Day weekend C an epic
action encounter - Suriya's #Anjaan , NTR's
#Rabhasa , Ajay Devgan's #Singham2 &
#Expendables3

----------


## xeon

> Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50
> August 15-Independence Day weekend C an epic
> action encounter - Suriya's #Anjaan , NTR's
> #Rabhasa , Ajay Devgan's #Singham2 &
> #Expendables3



*Singam 2 vs Anjaan....   South Indian filmsine kaliyakkiyirunna ullookka pattakalkku ippol padam odanamengil Singavum thuppakkiyum kickum lungiyum gajiniyum  mattu thelugu padangalum okke veenam..

Anjaan hit aayal enikk thonnunnu athum Hindiyil undakum. 
*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Singam 2 vs Anjaan....   South Indian filmsine kaliyakkiyirunna ullookka pattakalkku ippol padam odanamengil Singavum thuppakkiyum kickum lungiyum gajiniyum  mattu thelugu padangalum okke veenam..Anjaan hit aayal enikk thonnunnu athum Hindiyil undakum. *


Kaththi Akshay Annan Chodichitundu.

----------


## xeon

> Kaththi Akshay Annan Chodichitundu.


*Yes ...*   :Band:

----------


## michael

> Kaththi Akshay Annan Chodichitundu.


venda holiday salman khan cheythirunnel 200cr urappaayirunnu....anger aayondaanu engenae aayi poyathu....

----------


## xeon

> venda holiday salman khan cheythirunnel 200cr urappaayirunnu....anger aayondaanu engenae aayi poyathu....



Sathyam..   :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> venda holiday salman khan cheythirunnel 200cr urappaayirunnu....anger aayondaanu engenae aayi poyathu....


SRK/Salman Ayirunnel Alltyme BB Sure Arnnu.

----------


## michael

> SRK/Salman Ayirunnel Alltyme BB Sure Arnnu.



SRk angerku patiya role onnnum alla athu..salman thannae best amir ok .........

----------


## GangsteR

Akshay kumar .... I hate

----------


## xeon

> SRk angerku patiya role onnnum alla athu..salman thannae best amir ok .........



*SRK... Panchaara adichu nadakkane kollu..

Sallu bhai aarunne thakarthu vaariyene.. Kaththi also sallu bhai mathiyaarunnu..*

----------


## xeon

*aug 15 velliazhcha ... Fdfds nadakkilla.. Raathri showkku kayarikkoodanam*

----------


## GangsteR

> *aug 15 velliazhcha ... Fdfds nadakkilla.. Raathri showkku kayarikkoodanam*


friday aayakonda fdfs cancelled....palliyil ponam

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

സൂര്യയുടെ റിലീസിന് തയ്യാറെടുക്കുന്ന
'അഞ്ചാന്'റെ ആദ്യ ട്രെയിലർ ജൂലൈ 5നു പുറത്ത്
വിടുമെന്ന് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സംവിധായകൻ
ലിങ്കുസാമി അറിയിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു.
ലോകത്താകമാനം150 കോടി രൂപ ഗ്രോസ് കളക്ഷൻ
ലഭിക്കുന്ന 2014ലെ ആദ്യ തമിഴ്
സിനിമയായി 'അഞ്ചാൻ' മാറുമെന്ന്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ നിർമ്മാതാക്കളായ
തിരുപ്പതി ബ്രദേർസും യു ടി വി മോഷൻ
പിക്ചേർസും പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നതായാണ്
കോളിവുഡിൽ നിന്നും ലഭിക്കുന്ന ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ
റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ. അതിനുള്ള പദ്ധിതികൾ
അണിയറയിൽ ഒരുങ്ങുന്നതായാണ് കേൾക്കുന്നത്.
ലിങ്കുസാമി ഒടുവിലായി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത
'വേട്ടൈ' അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് അത്ര നല്ല അനുഭവം അല്ല
സമ്മാനിച്ചത്. അതിനു ശേഷം രണ്ടു
വർഷത്തെ ഇടവേളയ്ക്ക് ശേഷമാണ്
ലിങ്കുസാമി 'അഞ്ചാൻ' ഒരുക്കുന്നത്. സൂര്യ
ആകട്ടെ ഈ ചിത്രം പൂർത്തിയാകുന്നത്
വരെ മറ്റൊരു
ചിത്രത്തിനായി തന്റെ ഡേറ്റും നൽകിയിരുന്നില്ല.
റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ പ്രകാരം ഏകദേശം 70
കോടി രൂപയുടെ ബജറ്റിലാണ് 'അഞ്ചാൻ' ഒരുങ്ങുന്നത്.
ചിത്രം തെലുങ്കിലും ഒരേ സമയത്തായിരിക്കും റിലീസ്
ചെയ്യുക. അജിത്തിന് 'ബില്ല'യും വിജയ്ക്ക്
'തുപ്പാക്കി'യും പോലെ 'അഞ്ചാൻ' സൂര്യക്ക് ഒരു
മുതൽക്കൂട്ടാകും എന്നാണ്
ലിങ്കുസാമി വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നത്.

----------


## GangsteR

Surya's Mass & Stylish Anjaan Teaser on the way
The most awaited Anjaan Teaser is slated to release on July 5th. The first cut of the teaser was initially planned to be released on April 14. However, director Lingusamy decided to re-edit the teaser and reported to have added more human drama. Dhananjayan of UTV and the co-producers of Anjaan  watched the Teaser in advance  praised that it will be Surya's Stylish movie ever and a complete entertainer.



Anjaan  shooting recently wrapped in Mumbai. The post production work is happening in full swing. Yuvan has scored the music. The audio will also be out next month. Anjaan, a gangster flick set in the backdrop of Mumbai is directed by Lingusamy. It is set to hit the screens on August 15 for Independence day. Anjaan is produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi borthers jointly

----------


## GangsteR

August 15-Tough competition ahead
August 15, the Independence-Day weekend is going to see tough competition at the box-office in India domestic and overseas. As far as Tamil cinema is concerned Suriya's eagerly awaited big budget action packed Lingusamy directed and produced Anjaan is getting ready for release.
On the day UTV co-produced Anjaan starring Suriya and
Samantha is scheduled to release, there is stiff competition
Telugu film Rabhasa which has NTR and Samantha in the
lead. In Andhra and overseas markets Suriya and NTR will
clash for screens.
Adding to their woes Singham Returns (Singham 2)
Bollywood action film directed by hit maker Rohit Shetty
and produced by Reliance Entertainment is hitting screens
worldwide. The sequel to the 2011 super hit Singham ,
actor Ajay Devgn reprises his role from the previous film,
as well as co-producing the project, while Kareena Kapoor
Khan plays the lead female role.
August 15 will see also the world premiere of The
Expendables 3 in English, Hindi, Tamil and Telugu. The
film will be releasing in India simultaneously with rest of
the world. The multi-starrer action film and features
Sylvester Stallone, Jason Statham, Jet Li and Arnold
Schwarzenegger along with Wesley Snipes, Antonio
Banderas, Mel Gibson and Harrison Ford!
In short, August 15 will see the biggest ever action
weekend as Anjaan, Rabhasa, Singham 2 and The
Expendables 3 release.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan will have a one minute teaser
The highly anticipated Anjaan 's teaser will be launched on July 5th at the Vijay Awards. Unlike most of the teasers which are 30 to 45 seconds length, Anjaan will have a full one minute teaser.
According to Producer UTV's Dhananjayan who was shown
the rough cut of the teaser by director Lingusamy, the
teaser will have superb visuals and will be grand and
entertaining. Suriya looks very stylish as we have seen him
in the stills so far.
Anjaan shoot was recently completed in Mumbai and post-
production is going on in full swing. A grand audio launch
is being planned for in Chennai for some time in July.
Anjaan is confirmed to release for Independence Day-
August 15th.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan - audio rights have been bagged by Sony
Music.Audio launch in Mid-July a Yuvanshankar
Raja musical |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
After the teaser release on 5th July for #Anjaan , our
focus shifts to a mega audio launch event mid-July.
Details shall be on Monday friends

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan is a commercial entertainer but definitely
has it's own Soul :) - @santoshsivan

I had a challenge of showing diff Mumbai in
#Anjaan as i already worked in Thuppakki..Hope i
succeeded in it - @santoshsivan

----------


## GangsteR

Behind the cameraman
Updated: Jun 28, 2014 08:19 PM , By Udhav Naig
Tired but happy: Santosh Sivan poses in front of the
camera for a change Photo: R. Ragu
Shooting for Anjaan is over and as ace cinematographer
Santosh Sivan rests at home, he talks to udhav naig about
the challenges of filming and his upcoming Master class in
London
Internationally acclaimed cinematographer Santosh Sivan is
exhausted when I meet him at his house in a quiet,
secluded corner of a gated colony in Chennai. The cast
has just come off an injured left arm and he is back from
Mumbai after wrapping up the final schedule of the Suriya-
starrer Anjaan . He is staying awake on nicotine, but
despite the obvious fatigue, he springs to life when I ask
about the speech he is to deliver on July 11 at the British
Film Institute as part of his Masterclass at the annual
London Indian Film Festival.
“I don’t think they will be interested in technical stuff, you
know?” he says. “I feel they are keen to know about
where I come from — my early influences, the cultural
reservoir I draw from, and what I bring to the melting pot
in terms of cinematography and storytelling. I believe it
would make for a good collection in the BFI archives,” he
smiles.
The occasion is special for Santosh also because his first
internationally acclaimed film The Terrorist premiered for
the British audience at the BFI. He will be addressing
viewers who have seen his work. And what image of Indian
cinema will he want to project? “We have all kinds of
cinema: both commercial and serious. Indian cinema is
peculiar, just like Indian food. It’s unique — with dance
and music — which is why Western studios and
filmmakers find it difficult to penetrate the Indian market,
as they have in Europe,” says Santosh.
With a number of critically acclaimed movies under his
belt, he has also been associated with some of the most
popular films of Indian cinema — such as Mani Ratnam's
Thalapathi, Roja and Dil Se. Apart from the fatter fees,
does he find it as satisfying to work in big-budget, hero-
driven films as he does with smaller but more personal and
intimate films?
“I shoot the big films because I get the money to shoot
my small films. I do it because I don’t want to get bored.
Having said that, Anjaan may be a commercial film, but it
has its own soul. I like how an audience responds to a
song, to a larger-than-life character on screen. As a kid, I
grew up watching a lot of MGR films. I like these make-
believe worlds,” he says.
Some of his best works have been a result of his
collaboration with Mani Ratnam, which began with the
iconic Thalapathi and continued with films such as Roja,
Iruvar, Dil Se and Ravanan . What was it about working
with Mani Ratnam that resulted in such great imagery?
“When I was honoured for my work in Japan, they were all
singing ‘Chaiyya Chaiyya’. It is interesting. The thing with
Mani Ratnam is that he pushes his peers to give their best.
For ‘Chaiyya Chaiyya’, we travelled by train to so many
places in India and finally decided to shoot in Ooty — the
idea being to create a song that reminds us all about our
first train journey, you know, through those tunnels. And in
Roja, for instance, a lot of images were written in at the
script level. Even in the Kashmir sequences, the audience
only sees the snow when Roja sees it for the first time.
These things were written into the script. It is the
director’s playground, after all,” he points out.
With so much emphasis on technology and gizmos, does
he feel that young cinematographers of today are not
focussing enough on the basics of the craft? “What
cinematographers of my generation have learnt is to lead
from the front and not imitate. You learn from making
mistakes. We were taught that if a painter has to have a
style, a cinematographer also has to have one. My
grandmother always encouraged me to sketch. Doing that,
I learnt to observe, re-imagine, recreate. She used to get
Raja Ravi Varma images and illustrate the mythology from
them. That’s how I started imagining these worlds. The
more you become technically oriented, the more you
become occupied with the specifications of the camera
and lose the subject of the photograph. As someone said,
the best camera is what you have in your hand. Just go
out and shoot.”
Talking about the importance of a cultural reservoir, he
speaks of how great artists reflect their cultural
sensibilities. “In England, a shot of a telephone ringing is
usually a classic still shot. Whereas cinematographers in
the U.S. would incorporate gimmicks to film the same
shot. It is all about the approach.”
While he does not believe in formal education, he still
prescribes it for the simple reason that you can share
ideas about cinema. “The biggest advantage of a film
school is that you meet people interested in cinema and
people from various cultures. When I studied at the Pune
film institute, there were students from Vietnam, some of
whom had fought the Americans. It was fascinating to
learn about them. But no institution can teach you
anything, you can only learn what you want to. What is in
the books is already there on the Net.”
Unlike many cinematographers and filmmakers of his
generation, Santosh is not too sentimental about digital
cinema taking over the traditionally preferred ‘film’,
although he does miss it. “Most of them have shot on film
all their life. There are certain advantages of shooting on
film, but ideally all cinematographers should use a
combination of film and digital. Thuppakki was one of the
first big films in which I used a digital camera. But I used
it because it was needed: a lot of sequences were shot on
the roads and we had to use hidden cameras and not too
many lights. So, it should be based on what the film
warrants,” he says.
He describes his next film Anjaan as a challenge. Why?
“This was also shot in Mumbai (like Thuppakki ), so I had
to present the city in a new light.” And has he managed to
do this? He smiles: “That’s for you to tell me.”

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy @ dirlingusamy 
Hi All.. #Anjaan teaser has come out Big.. #july 5th
Anjaan Teaser day!! @ThirrupathiBros

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan would be different from Thuppakki
Jun 29, 2014


Ace cinematographer Santosh Sivan , in a recent interview, talked about the challenges involved in shooting the Ilayathalapathy Vijay starrer Thuppakki.
He says, “Thuppakki was one of the first big films in which I used a digital camera. But I used it because it was needed: a lot of sequences were shot on the roads and we had to use hidden cameras and not too many lights.”
And as his next movie, Suriya starrer Anjaan is also set in
the same place as Thuppakki, Mumbai, Santosh Sivan has
put in a lot of effort to show the city in a different light.
The first look teaser of Anjaan will be out on July 5th.

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 6m
Key dates for #Suriya - @Samanthaprabhu2 's
#Anjaan Jul 5th Sat - Teaser Jul 17th Thurs - Audio
Launch Aug 15th Fri - Movie Release

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan audio release will be on 17th July eveng.
Full details tomorrow. Will be a mega event&going
to invite large no. of Suriya sir's fans

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Boss #Arya has seen the #Anjaan rough cut trailer.
Called & told that it is too good & mass. He quite
liked it & wished us success. Thx Boss

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan final teaser will be ready in the next few
days with censor. Releasing on 5th & in Youtube by
10 p.m. Excited to know your response

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan teaser on July 5 at Vijay awards. Big Audio
launch on July 17.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

:Band:  ......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Thirrupathi Brothers @ ThirrupathiBros 
#Anjaan - Teaser from 5th July & Audio from 17th
July.a grand event is being planned.More updates
today! @dirlingusamy @Samanthaprabhu2

----------


## GangsteR

:Band: ....

----------


## GangsteR

English AD

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan audio launch on 17th July - full details in
the evening...good day

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan audio launch on July 17
The most expected Anjaan Audio release have been
planned on July 17th. The co-producer says release event
will be in a grand fashion and lot of Surya fans will be
invited. Teaser of the movie will be released on July 5.
#Anjaan audio release will be on 17th July eveng.
Full details tomorrow. Will be a mega event&going
to invite large no. of Suriya sir's fans
9:24 PM - 29 Jun 2014
Dhananjayan Govind
@Dhananjayang
Follow
95 RETWEETS 85 FAVORITES
Anjaan shooting recently wrapped in Mumbai. The post
production work is happening in full swing. Yuvan has
scored the music.. Anjaan, a gangster flick set in the
backdrop of Mumbai is directed by Lingusamy. It is set to
hit the screens on August 15 for Independence day.
Anjaan is produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi borthers
jointly with UTV.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Anjaan songs from July 17
Directed and produced by Lingusamy's Thirupathi Brothers
banner on the first copy basis to UTV, Anjaan has
completed shooting and gearing up for the grand audio
launch on 17th of July.
Suriya and Samantha starred Anjaan is a romantic action-er
that enjoys music composed by none other than Yuvan
Shankar Raja. Makers are reported to be planning to invite
Suriya fans for Anjaan music release to celebrate the event
grandly.
Anjaan producers who are busy with post-production
works announced the firstlook teaser release on July 5th at
Vijay Awards function followed by audio release and starts
the promotions confirming the film to be an Independence
Day release, on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Fans to be Invited
IndiaGlitz [Monday, June 30, 2014]
Director Linguswamy is working on one of the most
anticipated flicks, on Brinda Sarathy's story, under his
home banner, Thirupathy Brothers. Starring Suriya in dual
roles, Samantha and Bollywood stars Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut
Jamwal, Dalip Tahil and Rajpal Yadav in prominent cast,
'Anjaan' crew has been completing every schedule bang
on target.


Now this has enabled them to declare with confidence that
the film will hit the big screens on August 15th this year.
Speaking about the plans on the movie and its promotion,
the crew affirms that 'Anjaan' will be the biggest release in
actor Suriya's career. The team will launch their teaser this
week, on the 5th and the same will be available on
YouTube soon afterwards. Also, they confirmed that
'Anjaan's' audio composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja and
trailer will be out on July 17th.
Probably the most striking feature of the audio launch will
be that the crew will be inviting Suriya's fans for the
function! So gear up fans, for you will be a part of the
actor's biggest release.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' audio on July 17
Suriya and Samantha's much expected action entertainer Anjaan 's audio will release on July 17 evening at a gala function in Chennai. The producers of Anjaan , UTV made the announcement last evening in Chennai. Anjaan directed by Lingusamy has music by Yuvan Shankar Raja.
Anjaan ’s teaser will be released during the Vijay Awards
on July 5.
UTV also reconfirmed Anjaan's release for Independence
Day-August 15. UTV's Dhananjayan also informed that
Arya had seen the teaser of Anjaan and he was very
impressed with it.
Yuvan Shankar Raja is a master when it comes to scoring
music for action entertainers with his unique theme music
and foot tapping songs. Expectations are riding high on
Anjaan music.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan trailer is mass
Suriya’s most expected film Anjaan has been
creating a huge buzz, with the makers
announcing the trailer and audio release dates.
Arya has reportedly watched the trailer of the
film and he has completely loved it.
Dhananjayan of UTV Motion Pictures has
tweeted “Boss Arya has seen the Anjaan rough
cut trailer. Called & told that it is too good &
mass. He quite liked it & wished us success. Thx
Boss.” This has further increased the curiosity
of the movie buffs. Directed by Lingusamy,
Samantha plays the leading lady.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan teaser on July 5th, Audio in Yuvan's music
on July 17th & film release confirmed on Aug. 15th!

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan release date is confirmed for 15th
August ... there will not be any change. Just
wanted to make this clear to anyone who is
confused

----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Audio Launch Might Take Place At
Chennai Trade Center |

----------


## GangsteR

The day all Suriya fans were waiting for ...
Jun 30, 2014


The teaser of Suriya's Anjaan is set to release on the 5th of July at a gala award ceremony. Fans are eager to know what Lingusamy has in store in this mass entertainer which features
a stylish Suriya playing dual roles. Now, we have information that THE music of Anjaan would be released on the 17th of July on another grand stage in the midst of many Suriya fans and industry guests. Yuvan takes credit
for the score and it is his first big release in a while.
Stay tuned for more on Anjaan.

----------


## GangsteR

''Anjaan is too good and Mass'' ...
Jun 30, 2014


Handsome hunk Arya is known to be a very friendly chap who gets along well with all his fellow heroes and heroines in the industry. He is also into production and distribution, in addition to his happening acting career. Recently Arya happened to see the trailer of a much-expected superstar film and is apparently floored by it. We are talking about
Anjaan and this is what Dhananjayan of UTV, the co-
producers of Anjaan, had to say in his social media space
"Boss #Arya has seen the #Anjaan rough cut trailer.
Called & told that it is too good & mass. He quite liked it
& wished us success. Thx Boss"
Fans have a chance to sample Anjaan soon on the 5th of
July when the teaser comes out. The film's music would
be out on the 17th of July while the film itself would be a
grand August 15th attraction.

----------


## GangsteR

Arya\'s super positive response about anjaan



Arya seems to be completely bowled over by Suriya's Anjaan trailer. Recently, Arya has seen the rough cut trailer of Suriya's
Anjaan and called one of Anjaan's producers, Dhananjayan and apparently told him that the trailer is too good and mass.
Arya also wished the team a great success. Anjaan teaser
will be releasing on July 5 at a grand award function and
also it will be available on the same day in You Tube.
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal and many to
its star cast.
Directed by Lingusamy, the film has music by Yuvan and
the audio launch will be happening on July 17. Anjaan is
slated for August 15 release.

----------


## GangsteR

Thuppakki throws a challenge to anjaan



Mumbai is always a hot spot for many Tamil blockbuster films. Films like Baashah, Nayagan, Thuppakki and Arrambam were shot in Mumbai and they were big hits, now Suriya's Anjaan has also be shot in the city.
Santosh Sivan who is cranking the camera for Anjaan says,
shooting for Anjaan is a challenge because his last film
Thuppakki was also shot in Mumbai and he has to show
Anjaan in different shade.
Well, the first look teaser will be out on July 5 and
hopefully, we could witness Santosh Sivan's magic in it.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan audio and movie release date confirmed
Looks like Anjaan team is having a perfect planning for a humongous release and they are all set to kick start the promotions in a grand manner with the teaser release on July 5 at Vijay awards function.
The teaser will also be uploaded in You tube on the same
day, soon after the teaser release, the audio launch of the
film will be happening on July 17 and the makers are
planning to conduct the audio launch in a grand manner.
The venue and other details will be announced soon ,
sources say that plans are there to invite Suriya's fans for
the audio launch.
After the audio launch on July 17, the film is all set to be
released on August 15 and it will be one of the biggest
releases for Suriya.

----------


## GangsteR

''Anjaan is too good and Mass'' - Arya

----------


## GangsteR

Special invite for Suriya's fans!
By Saranya [ July 01, 2014 ]


Suriya's Anjaan first look teaser is all set to be unveiled on
August 5. Directed by Lingusamy, the film also stars
Samantha, Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut Jamwal, Dalip Tahil and
Rajpal Yadav in lead roles.
Meanwhile, the makers are planning to launch the audio of
the film on July 17 and have also made special plans to
invite Suirya's fans for the audio launch. It is reported that
the fans will be selected through some contest and will get
a chance to meet their favorite star Suriya at the audio
launch. The film has music composed by Yuvanshankar

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
Just putting together the #Anjaan audio launch
plans. Shall update you all in next 2/3 days. We
have enough time to reveal all info folks.

----------


## GangsteR

Vijay Television @ vijaytelevision 
Get ready for the #Anjaan teaser launch on July 5th
at the @GioneeIndia #VijayAwards

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sony Music South
@ SonyMusicSouth
Varugiraar... #Anjaan in Yuvan's music! Audio coming soon.

----------


## GangsteR

Sony Music South @ SonyMusicSouth 
#Anjaan has been produced by @utvfilms and
@ThirrupathiBros , directed by @dirlingusamy . Audio
in #Yuvan 's music soon!

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan audio with @SonyMusicSouth , 2 b
launched at a big function on July 17. Satellite
rights - #SunTV . Overseas -United India Exports

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

_#Anjaanteaser censor certificate | Teaser on July 5th
_

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:  .....

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan teaser is censored & ready to roll 5th evng.
Excited & looking forward to your response. In
youtube by 10 p.m

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
Folks, censor certificate does not have the concept
of "Teaser" & hence it will carry as "Trailer"... Our
trailer will release 2 weeks later

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50
#Anjaan teaser trailer censored, 2 b premiered at
VijayTV awards on July 5. Audio launch at Nehru
Stadium July 17.

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
Yuvan gonna have back to back Audio releases this
month: #ThirudanPolice by @thinkmusicindia &
#Anjaan in @SonyMusicSouth label.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

_EK do theen chaar #Suriya's Song in Anjaan ..! He has lend his voice for this beautiful romantic number
_ :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya sings 'Ek Do Teen Char' for Samantha
Making true the long buzzed speculations, Suriya is all set
to sing a romantic number for his upcoming Lingusaamy
directorial Anjaan with Samantha as the female lead.
One of Anjaan producers UTV's Dhanunjayan has
confirmed the reports. Though he is unwilling to reveal
more details about the track, we hear the song starts with
lyrics 'Ek Do Teen Chaar' penned by Na. Muthukumar.
Yuvan Shankar Raja will soon record the song in Suriya's
voice, which was earlier sung by another singer and shot on
the lead pair in Panchgani. Makers are keen that this
sensuous number will have more impact in Suriya's vocals.
With this song, Suriya joins the long list of actor-singers
Kamal Haasan, Vijay, Vikram, Dhanush, Simbu and others.
Stay tuned for more surprises packed in Suriya's Anjaan...

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya debuts as singer with Anjaan
Finally the cat is out of the bag. The grapevine was abuzz that Suriya had sung a song for Anjaan. Well now the makers of the film have confirmed that Suriya has sung a “breezy peppy number under the baton of Yuvan Shankar Raja.”
Remember Suriya had sung a jingle for a coffee brand he
endorses. Now he joins the long list of actors who have
sung a song in their own films.
Meanwhile Thirrupathy Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures,
the producers of the film are planning the biggest ever
audio launch of the film at Nehru Stadium in Chennai. The
first look teaser will appear on July 5.

----------


## kandahassan

@ gangster

keralathil 200 + screens ennu kelkunnu...ullathaano ??????

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha agreed to be a part of Anjaan because of Lingusamy!
Actress Samantha has become one of the most sought
after actresses in tinsel town. The actress is awaiting the
release of Anjaan with Suriya and Kaththi with Vijay. Looks
like 2014 is going to be an eventful year for this pretty
lass.
The actress has opened up on why she signed Anjaan in
the first place. Samantha says that she always gives
preference to the director's work than the star that she is
sharing screen space with. Apparently, Lingusamy's
previous films seem to have inspired and motivated
Samantha to take up Anjaan .
The latest from the Anjaan team is that the teaser is all set
to be unveiled at the Vijay Awards, on July 5. We hear that
the film is slated to hit the theatres on August 15 -
Independence Day.

----------


## GangsteR

> @ gangster
> 
> keralathil 200 + screens ennu kelkunnu...ullathaano ??????


150 screens confirm aanu....200 screens depend on malayalam release

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's début is finally official
Jul 03, 2014


As we at BW reported a long time back, Suriya has indeed joined the elite list of actors  Ulaganayagan Kamal Haasan, Ilayathalapathy Vijay, Vikram, Dhanush, STR, and his brother Karthi - who have turned playback singers for their films. An official word has come out that he will be singing a Yuvan Shankar Raja composition in his upcoming flick, Anjaan to be directed by Lingusamy.
Reportedly, the song is a romantic one set at
Maharashtras Panchgani. Its penned by Na Muthukumar
and the opening line is Ek Dho Theen Char. Suriya has
already sung for a TV commercial and this one will mark
his singing debut for films.
Anjaan has Samantha in the female lead, and has Santhosh
Sivans camera. The 69 seconds teaser trailer of the movie
has been censored with a U/A certificate and it would be
released on the 5th of July. The music would be out on
the 17th of July.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 150 screens confirm aanu....200 screens depend on malayalam release


As Of nw, Dileep's Avatharam (Aug2), PRthvi's Sampthamashree Thaskara(Aug-7) . Othr Big rlz Cnfrm Alla. Bt Lng Run Kurayum. Onam Rlz Dates...Peruchazhi-Aug28,Rajathiraja-Sep5,Villali Veeran Aug28, Chartd.

----------


## GangsteR

> As Of nw, Dileep's Avatharam (Aug2), PRthvi's Sampthamashree Thaskara(Aug-7) . Othr Big rlz Cnfrm Alla. Bt Lng Run Kurayum. Onam Rlz Dates...Peruchazhi-Aug28,Rajathiraja-Sep5,Villali Veeran Aug28, Chartd.


nalla distributor aanel koodutal screens kittaan budhimuttundakilla...

----------


## GangsteR

A surprising additional treat from Suriya in 'Anjaan'
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, July 03, 2014]


Actor Suriya who is one of the leading stars of the current
generation and a versatile actor is going to try his hand in
singing, for his upcoming film ‘Anjaan’ that has been
directed by N.Lingusamy.
The speculations of Suriya singing a number in this most
anticipated film of the year were doing rounds for long but
now it has been officially confirmed. G.Dhananjayan, the
south head of one of the producers of the film UTV, has
confirmed this news but refused to reveal any details of the
song.
However a source that wishes to be anonymous has spilled
the beans on the song that will be crooned by Suriya. It
will be a duet number ‘Ek Do Teen Chaar’ penned by
Na.Muthukumar and shot on the lead pair Suriya and
Samantha in Panchgani in Maharashtra. The song was
initially recorded with dummy voice and it will be replaced
with Suriya’s voice.
With this Suriya joins the long list of actors who have
turned singers. The list includes Kamal Haasan, Vijay,
Vikram, Simbhu and Dhanush,
The music album of ‘Anjaan’ composed by Yuvan Shankar
Raja is scheduled to release on July 17.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya turns singer for Anjaan
Usually, the rumours about most anticipated
movies do not come true, but this one has. Yes,
Suriya will be crooning a peppy number for his
upcoming film Anjaan , which is being directed
by Lingusamy. Music for the film is scored by
Yuvan Shankar Raja and sources indicate that
the song will be recorded this week.
It is the first time Suriya will be singing for a
feature film, and he had earlier sung for a
jingle. While the audio launch is slated to
happen on July 17th, the movie is all set to hit
the screens on August 15th.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya croons a peppy number for Anjaan
Sources are rife with the news that Suriya has crooned
a peppy song for the Anjaan album, which has been
scored by Yuvan. Though this news has not been
confirmed by sources close to the film unit, it is said
that the filmmakers are keeping it a top secret and will
reveal it at the right moment.
Anjaan’s audio launch is scheduled to take place on
July 17 th in Chennai and the trailer will be out on July
5th , as announced. The film has been directed by
Lingusamy, who is also a co-producer, and has
Samantha playing Suriya’s lead pair.

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#TamilCinema2014 : Hope biggies set the cash
registers riging in 2nd half - VIP, INA, Anjaan, Ai,
Kaththi , Thala 55, Uttama Villain & Lingaa.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sony Music South
We are very happy to be associated with Suriya,
Samantha Prabhu starrer #Anjaan in Yuvan's music.
So Bang Bang! Get ready for the audio launch of Anjaan!
Teaser releases on July 5th!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Malayalam posters gonna be released Tomorrow 10:30AM

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> nalla distributor aanel koodutal screens kittaan budhimuttundakilla...


Max Numbr Theatrzil Release Undakum. Kerala Distrbution New Team Alle? OR SK Ano?

----------


## GangsteR

> Max Numbr Theatrzil Release Undakum. Kerala Distrbution New Team Alle? OR SK Ano?


yaa etho new team aanu....

----------


## GangsteR

So, Suriya's Much Awaited #Anjaan Teaser Releases
Tomorrow! Get Set Ready!!

----------


## GangsteR

Mass teaser on the way  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus
July 1st weekend is lucky for #Suriya - Last year,
#Singam2 released and it did well at da BO.. This
year, #Anjaan 's teaser releases..

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan teaser is ready & will be screened
tomorrow at @vijaytelevision awards. At 10 p.m in
Youtube through @SonyMusicSouth ... excited :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

:Band: .......

----------


## GangsteR

MALAYALAM LOGO

----------


## GangsteR

Just in - Anjaan's Punch Dialogue !
Jul 04, 2014


"You think I am a pigeon that flees at the sound of a cracker ? I wait patiently and seize the prey. I am the Eagle... Anjaan". What could this possibly be? Make sure you read it twice. When Suriya says it on the silver screen, thunderous response can hardly make us listen to this punch dialogue from Anjaan.
We have of course put up the English version of
the dialogue tweeted by UTV Motion Pictures' Dhananjayan
just moments ago. Imagine the effortless Suriya reciting it
to the baddies. Just like the trademark punch dialogues
from the Singam series, this particular verbal outrage from
the Anjaan hero will definitely go viral.
Keep tuning into Behindwoods to watch this dialogue in
Tamil from the teaser which is slated for release tomorrow
night.

----------


## xeon

‪#‎AnjaanTeaserFromTomorrow‬ Ssssh,spilling a bean.‪#‎Anjaan‬ will have a brand new design in paper ad., tomorrow  Countdown starts..! Bang..!!!

----------


## xeon

*Ayanu shesham Suryayude ettavum pratheeksha ulla padam... ithu kidukkum*  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriyas punch dialogue in Anjaan

The fans of Suriya are eagerly waiting for the
teaser of Anjaan , which would be released on
Youtube tomorrow. Meanwhile, Dhananjayan of
UTV Motion Pictures has revealed a punch
dialogue from the film, which goes as You think
I am a pigeon that flees at the sound of a
cracker  I wait patiently and seize my prey. I
am the eagle.
We can expect Suriya to voice this dialogue with
vigour in his eyes, and it is going to be a very
special dialogue in the film indeed. Directed by
Lingusamy, the movie has Samantha as the
leading lady.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

2mrw Paper Ad

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya records song for Yuvan this week!

By Saranya [ July 03, 2014 ]


As we reported earlier, Suriya will record his first song for
Anjaan this week. Music director Yuvanshankar Raja has
composed a peppy song number for the actor. Suriya
already lent his voice for an ad jingle recently.
Directed by Lingusamy, Anjaan is said to be a story of a
gangster. Suriya will be seen in dual roles and Samantha
plays his love interest. The film has been shot in Mumbai.
The film is expected to hit screens in August .

----------


## GangsteR

AnjaanTeaserFromTomorrow is trending!

----------


## GangsteR

Surya’s punchline in Anjaan teaser
Anjaan is the hottest film in the K’town right now.
The much-awaited teaser of the film will be
launched tomorrow in the star-studded Vijay
Awards function followed by a gala audio launch
planned on July 17th. Meanwhile, Producer
Dhananjayang of UTV Pictures has posted the
dialogue which Surya recites in the teaser.
“ சின்னதா வேட்டு சத்தம் கேட்ட
உடனே பயந்து பறக்கறதுக்கு நான் என்ன
புறாவா?
நின்னு நிதானமா இரையை தூக்கிட்டு போற
கழுகுடா… அஞ்சான் ”
Translates in English as “ You think I am a pigeon
that flees at the sound of a cracker … I wait
patiently and seize my prey. I am the eagle …
Anjaan.”

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's strong and fiery dialogue in 'Anjaan'
IndiaGlitz [Friday, July 04, 2014]


Thanks to the tremendous success of ‘Singam 2’ the
versatile actor Suriya’s next film ‘Anjaan’ has been a most
expected project right from the word go. With a director of
super hit slick action flicks of the recent times. Lingusamy
and petite Samantha joining with Suriya for the first time,
the expectations are sky rocketing.
The first look poster of the film was unveiled on May 1 and
the first teaser of the film is going to be released tomorrow.
Now an interesting dialogue that would take place in the
teaser has been revealed by G.Dhananjyan, the South
Head of UTV, one of the producers of the flick.
“சின்னதா வேட்டு சத்தம் கேட்ட
உடனே பயந்து பறக்கறதுக்கு நான் என்ன
புறாவா?
நின்னு நிதானமா இரையை தூக்கிட்டுபோற
கழுகுடா... அஞ்சான்”
The loose translation in English goes as “You think I am a
pigeon that flees at the sound of a cracker ... I wait
patiently and seize my prey....I am an eagle... Anjaan”.
We know how Suriya has delivered very normal one line
punches in his previous films and made them a popular
among audience. Think of the effect of a strong and fiery
dialogue like this being uttered by Suriya in his own style.
The movie halls are going to face a tremors with the
thunderous cheers from fans!!!
It is to be noted that Suriya plays dual roles in this film
and one among them is a Mumbai based don.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Very happy to see the excitement of friends & fans
of Suriya sir & #Anjaan film creating huge hype
around the teaser. Thank u all. U rock :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy @ dirlingusamy
#Anjaan teaser from tomorrow!! Bang Bang Bang...
@ThirrupathiBros

----------


## JJK

> 2mrw Paper Ad


 :Band:  kalipp teaser akum... Suryade one of the best action film akum....

----------


## JJK

> MALAYALAM LOGO


Malayalam font koora.... Tamil Kollam...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Malayalam font koora.... Tamil Kollam...


Mlylm Logo Enickum Ishtapetila....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

PUNCH DIALOGUE

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' TN business to start from Monday
Suriya Anjaan directed by Lingusamy, and produced under his banner Thirupathi Brothers in association with UTV, is currently
the hottest film in the trade. Anjaan is a pucca mass commercial with Suriya in a dual role and Samantha as the female lead.
The film's theatricals for outside of Tamil Nadu has been
sold out including Telugu dubbing rights, Overseas, Kerala,
Karnataka and rest of India have been also been sold out.
The Tamil Nadu area wise business will start from Monday
(July 7) and is expected to be sold out within a day or so.
Many distributors are keen on getting area wise
distribution, while two major companies are trying to buy
entire Tamil Nadu theatricals.
Bollywood actors Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut Jamwal, Rajpal
Yadav and Dalip Tahil play supporting roles in the film
which has Cinematography by Santosh Sivan and music by
Yuvan Shankar Raja.
Anjaan first look teaser will be released on July 5 at an
award night function, followed by the audio on July 17 at
a glitzy launch. The film is now in post-production and
scheduled to release on August 15 for the big
Independence Day weekend.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2
Really sad that I will be missing the Vijay awards
tonight. Last couple of days of shoot for Rabhasa.
Can't miss. Congrats to the winners

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu
And will miss the Anjaan team at the unveiling of
our teaser. Will be cheering from here guys. Love
you. Can't wait. #AnjaanTeaserToday

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sherlock holmess

> PUNCH DIALOGUE


kozhi ude niram karupanenu karuthy athu iduna mutta karupalla  :Clap: pani paalum  :Celebrate005: ithu thanda punch

----------


## GangsteR

> kozhi ude niram karupanenu karuthy athu iduna mutta karupalla pani paalum ithu thanda punch


mass....... :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 5m
Our trailers/teasers have always come with English
sub-titles & hence #Anjaan teaser also will be with
sub-titles. Pl. be assured. Good day

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
#Anjaan teaser is verified at #Vijayawards venue & it
is looking grand & stylish. Ready in @YouTube to
go live after 10 p.m. Looking forward

----------


## xeon

Rathri 10 aanallae.. njan karuthi ravile aanennu

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha to miss Anjaan teaser release


Samantha will not be attending the Vijay Awards
tonight. The actress is busy shooting for the
Telugu film Rhabasa and hence will not be able
to attend this mega event scheduled to be held at
the Nehru Indoor Stadium in Chennai this
evening.
Interestingly, Anjaan film teaser will also be out
during this event and Samantha, who is paired
up with Suriya in the film, will be missing out
on the most important event. The actress
tweeted: “And will miss the Anjaan team at the
unveiling of our teaser. Will be cheering from
here guys. Love you. Can’t wait.”

----------


## GangsteR

Kamal and suriya to have a grand arrival today


July 5 can't get bigger than this, two most expected teasers are all set to have a grand launch at Vijay awards. Yes, we are mentioning about Ulaganayagan Kamal Hassan's Uttama Villain teaser and Suriya's Anjaan teaser.
Interestingly both Uttama Villain and Anjaan are produced
by Thiruppathi brothers along with Raja Kamal Films and
UTV respectively. Though we got an official information
that Anjaan teaser will be uploaded in You tube today, we
are yet to get the confirmation whether Uttama Villain will
be out in internet or not.
Stay tuned...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Thirrupathi Brothers
The visual first look teaser of # Anjaan will be out today
Thrilled..Fearless eyes gonna be feast for Fans!

----------


## GangsteR

cinetimes @ cinetimes_in 
#Anjaan a refreshing yuvan wait n watch
@Dhananjayang

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
Heading to Vijay Awards 2014 ... looking forward to
your response to #Anjaan teaser there & then
through Youtube tonight. Thank

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan teaser will be up via @SonyMusicSouth ...
pl. check out after 10 p.m. Pl. don't misunderstand
the tweets of @ThirrupathiBros

----------


## GangsteR

Breaking news : #Suriya will be entering Red Carpet
around 9:10 pm #VijayAwards for the Anjaan teaser
launch with srk, lingusaamy, kamal sir

----------


## GangsteR

90 mins until the #BangBang Happens .....

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha to miss Vijay Awards
Posted by Surendhar MK onJuly 5, 2014
The highly anticipated teaser of Surya’s Anjaan will
be unveiled at the starry Vijay Awards tonight. The
entire crew of the film is expected to be present
on the dais but Samantha. The leggy lass is
currently busy shooting for her Telugu film
Rabhasa and will skip the gala function tonight.
She posted on her official social media page,
“Really sad that I will be missing the Vijay awards
tonight. Last couple of days of shoot for Rabhasa.
Can’t miss. Congrats to the winners. And will miss
the Anjaan team at the unveiling of our teaser. Will
be cheering from here guys. Love you. Can’t wait.
#AnjaanTeaserToday .”

----------


## Nithz



----------


## AjinKrishna

TEASER

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - Official Teaser | Suriya, Samantha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjkG...ient=mv-google

----------


## plk

kozhappam illa  :Adhupinne:

----------


## sherlock holmess

Pathivu bomb padam thanne. . .

----------


## kunjumon

expected more....
nokkaam, trailer nannaavum...

editing pora...

----------


## xeon

> Anjaan - Official Teaser | Suriya, Samantha
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjkG...ient=mv-google



*Disappointing... Sthiram numbers.. 1 scene polum exciting illa.. puthuma illa..  Tharakkedillannu parayamenne ollu*

----------


## GangsteR

Ishtapettilla....

----------


## xeon

> Ishtapettilla....


Singam 2 traiiler enthu kathi aayirunnu.. padavum vadham.. but nallonam odiyallo.. mass padathinu mun vidhikalum kanakkukoottalukalaum kaaryam cheyyilla

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> Singam 2 traiiler enthu kathi aayirunnu.. padavum vadham.. but nallonam odiyallo.. mass padathinu mun vidhikalum kanakkukoottalukalaum kaaryam cheyyilla


entayalum cash mutalakunna padam aayal mathi....

----------


## dipu10

gud teaser..
kidu enonum parrayaan mathrm onumilaa...

lingusamy after paiyaa nd vettai  :Giveup:   :Giveup: 

athkond padathil nalla hope undd.. over kathii .. vadham onumilaatha oru entertainer pratheekshikunuu..

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
youtube.com/watch?v=KjkG7c… #Anjaan teaser
now online... Do check out & enjoy the mass :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 
#VijayAwards #Anjaan teaser screened now. Looks
terrific. Santhosh Sivan's frames are colorful.
@Samanthaprabhu2 and Surya look fab.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## veecee

:Vedi:  :Fight1:  :Hammer:

----------


## GangsteR

Vj n Suriya @vijay awards

----------


## JJK

Teaser Kollam... But kurchum koodi kalipp item ane vendad....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

taran adarsh @ taran_adarsh 
Loved the teaser of Tamil film #Anjaan . Stars
Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut Jammwal and Manoj
Bajpayee. Watch it!

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus
#Anjaan teaser looked very stylish.. Suriya has done
a fab job of stylish action..

----------


## Viru

Kuhapamila surya stylish ayitund pakshe ore muscle piditham feel cheyunu

clean shavil vere ore get up koodi teaseril undalo,ini ayan pole valla item ano.Enkil kidukum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

_Teaser Just Ok ....
_

----------


## arunkp

> _Teaser Just Ok ....
> _


Average TEASER...Vidhyut looks are stunning...

----------


## Film Freak

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjkG...hl=en-GB&gl=IN

 @kandahassan @BangaloreaN @SadumoN @singam @Saathan @ Frankenstein @ballu @KeralaVarma @michael @baazigar89 @ K K R @Don Mathew @jawoose @sethuramaiyer

----------


## GangsteR

@Jaisonjyothi @MALABARI @PaandyNaattu Thangam @aneesh mohanan @Shivettan @plk @pammutty @ULTIMATE STAR @Jenny

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@GangsteR Teaser First Pagil Update Cheyoo?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR Teaser First Pagil Update Cheyoo?


 :Yes3: ......

----------


## kevin

santosh sivante camera aayondu typical paandi frames feel cheyyoola baaki okke same...

----------


## singam

.........................

----------


## pammuty

ok teaser   :Ok:  stunning looks  :Ok: raju nahi ...bol raju bhai  :Band:

----------


## PRINCE

ee teaser okke dhaaralamm  :Yes:  kidu opening guaranteed  :Clap:  Brahmi portions okke workout aayal telugile reach koodum !!

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Thakarpan trailer.  Mass mass..

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Teaser ishttapettilla....sandhosh shivan visualsum atra impressive alla...suryas look and bgm kollam.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## karthi007

Teaser polichu...

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Still trending at top in FB for more than 12
HRS..Guess it's a record for a teaser release :))

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
@Dhananjayang Sir - Saw da #Anjaan teaser last
evening at #VijayAwards .. Stylish Action Entertainer
is written all over it.. Best wishes  :Smile:

----------


## ballu

:Ahupinne:    kolam ...fine teaser ..out of the world onnum allankilum

----------


## Don Mathew

> Anjaan - Official Teaser | Suriya, Samantha
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjkG...ient=mv-google


Avg teaser... :Adhupinne:

----------


## SadumoN

OK teaser... :Ok:  bang bang bang resamundu kelkkan... 'raju nahii... raju bhai bolll....' Kuliru kuliru...  :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Surya..... :Clap3:  :Clap3: 
Vidyuth Jamwal.... :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
youtube.com/watch?v=KjkG7c… #Anjaan teaser
gets the response as the most stylish & big bang
one from most. Thank u all for the feedback.

----------


## GangsteR

Tamil Cinema @ BoAnalyst 
#UthamaVillain Teaser Taken Off By Lingusamy
Maintained Thirupathi Brothers In Order To Not
Cause Disturbance To #Anjaan Teaser.

Tamil Cinema @ BoAnalyst
#UthamaVillain Hype Bettered #Anjaan And UTV
Head Dhananjayang Requested Thirupathi Brothers
To Remove It As Soon As Possible. Nothing Else.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Still trending at top in FB for more than 12
HRS..

----------


## GangsteR

Madhan Karky @ madhankarky
Check out #Anjaan teaser with #BangBangBang
song | youtube.com/watch?v=KjkG7c… | 1st time
penning a hero intro song. Looking fwd to ur
comments.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - Official Teaser | Suriya, Samantha
5856 likes, 815 dislikes
374,881 views
Sony Music India

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan's action-packed teaser - Suriya in top form ... 'Bang Bang Bang'
Jul 06, 2014


The teaser of Anjaan was premiered yesterday night, and one must say that the film promises stylish gangster fare with Suriya in top form. With Yuvan's peppy 'Bang Bang Bang' number running in the background, we are presented visuals of the movie in the 70 seconds long teaser, which has been cut with expertise by master editor Anthony.
Soori and Brahmanandam take care of the comedy
quotient, Chitrangada Singh and Maryam Zakarai provide
some oomph in ample measure, Manoj Bajpai heads the
villainy department, Santosh Sivan's work shines through in
the action scenes while a few visuals of Samantha are also
there to provide the cutesy quotient to the teaser.
Suriya is all style, 'superstar swag' and looks his most
dashing till date as Raju 'Bhai'. He is deadly, acrobatic and
puts on the required attitude in the action scenes and is at
ease mouthing a punchline in the end. In his other avatar,
he is seen with spectacles and crutches, and the surprise
element rests on this particular role. There is little that is
left to be said about Vidyut Jamwal's looks and physical
presence, and seeing him team up and walk alongside
Suriya, is a highlight element of the teaser.
There are also a few 'over the top' moments in the teaser
such as the one when a support character shouts, 'Raju
Nahi, Raju Bhai Bholo'. Lingusamy ventures into gangster
territory again after Bheema and though the traces of the
earlier movie in the teaser can't be ignored, Anjaan surely
seems like a treat for ardent Suriya fans.
July 17 and August 15 are the upcoming important dates
for Anjaan as the music and movie would release on these
dates respectively.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan trailer will be released before July 25th...

----------


## GangsteR

Madhan Karky @ madhankarky 
Thank you all for your lovely comments on
#BangBangBang lyrics in #Anjaan . Had super time
with @dirlingusamy & Yuvan composing this song

----------


## GangsteR

4 lakh+ views in less than 24 hours! Bang Bang
Bang across all your screens. #Anjaan teaser.

----------


## dipu10

> Madhan Karky @ madhankarky 
> Thank you all for your lovely comments on
> #BangBangBang lyrics in #Anjaan . Had super time
> with @dirlingusamy & Yuvan composing this song


ee sngnte lyrics ivan aanale..
horrible lyrics..  :Yuk:

----------


## GangsteR

> ee sngnte lyrics ivan aanale..
> horrible lyrics..


 :Swear: ....

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 17m
#Anjaan teaser youtube.com/watch?v=KjkG7c… is
hitting Half a Million (5 Lakhs) in just 24 hours ...
great response & thank you all. Goodnight :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Are you ready for the next powerful dialogue from
#Anjaan ?...I shall post it tomorrow.The dialogue I
liked so much...goodnight #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

Teaser reviews

Suriya Suriyada
Mother of all #masses & it wasn't even with the BGM on!
#Anjaan
3 hours ago
ÄbÐül KhãÐär
excellent
3 hours ago
Rahul Vijay
Those who voted poor certainly may b blind
2 hours ago
Karthik Aakho
therri mazzss
1 hour ago
Vishnu Chandran
MASSIVE
3 hours ago
Deepak Siva
#Masss
2 hours ago
ArAvi Smk
Thalaivar surya irundhaaleh andhar theri mass dhaan../m\
#BangBangBang
1 hour ago
Anubhav Santhrosh Directer
#singamsurya ipa #Anjaansurya #Masss
20 minutes ago
Prashob K
MASS NA MARANA MASS
38 minutes ago
Vijay Sankar Vlr
mass

----------


## GangsteR

Sony Music South @ SonyMusicSouth 
Yuvan's songs and background score will be a
major highlight of #Anjaan . Watch the teaser.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

do keralathil ethra theaters kaanum ????

150 + sure alle ????

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## dipu10

> ....


ningkk adh ishtapetto..??

"mumbai gateukum.. roatukkum oru perdhaan.."  hammo..!!
still yuvante music kaaranam aa paatt kellkaan oru rasamundd..

----------


## michael

> do keralathil ethra theaters kaanum ????
> 
> 150 + sure alle ????



august 15 150 kittaan padaaanu....ramzan oru paadu releases undu atukoddathae ulla cheriya hindi and english movies...pinnae aug 15 ikka padam release undu oru 125kittiyaal bhgayam allenkil ini basheer valla samaram kondu varanem 150 kittaan vendi like he done for sura velayudhem and thuppaaaki..

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

ithu koluthumennu mansu parayanu.....   :Clap3:

----------


## GangsteR

> august 15 150 kittaan padaaanu....ramzan oru paadu releases undu atukoddathae ulla cheriya hindi and english movies...pinnae aug 15 ikka padam release undu oru 125kittiyaal bhgayam allenkil ini basheer valla samaram kondu varanem 150 kittaan vendi like he done for sura velayudhem and thuppaaaki..


maximum theatres irakki initial oppikanam like singam2. ....pinnnae screens kuranjaalum vishayam illa...

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu koluthumennu mansu parayanu.....


 :Giveup: .......

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan teaser soaring towards half a million views in just a day.Surya Remarkable feat!

----------


## GangsteR

Tremendous response for #Anjaan teaser which has garned 6.7 lakh views within 1 and half days í*½í±

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Teaser crosses half a million YouTube views
The much anticipated Anjaan Teaser released on Saturday crossed more than half a million views in just 36 hours. The teaser showcases a quick snap of the gangster flick with couple of punch lines to satisfy the fans. Santhosh Sivan's work gives a fresh look to the teaser.

 Anjaan, a gangster flick set in the backdrop of Mumbai features Surya, Samantha in the lead is directed by Lingusamy. The post production work is happening in full swing. Yuvan has scored the music.   It is set to hit the screens on August 15 for Independence day. Anjaan is produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi brothers jointly with UTV

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan teaser crosses a milestone

Predictably, the Anjaan teaser that was released
on Youtube late Saturday, July 5 , 2014, went
viral within seconds it was posted. Official
figures of those who have viewed this trailer has
crossed half a million views within 36 hours
and the exact count as of now reads 6,88,344.
Directed by Lingsamy, who is also the co-
producer of this flick, Anjaan stars Suriya and
Samantha as the lead pair. The punch line that
Suriya gets to utter in the film got a massive
response among the netizens a couple of days
before the release of the teaser. Anjaan’s audio
launch is slated for the 17 of July and the film
will be out on August 15 .

----------


## karthi007

Teaser youtubil trend aayallo..!

----------


## GangsteR

Highlights Of Surya's Anjaan Teaser

Surya as Raju Bhai in the teaser of his forthcoming movie
Anjaan has left a good impression. His fans have enjoyed
the video clip, which was released on Saturday (July 5)
at the 8th Vijay Awards event held at Nehru Stadium.
The teaser gives an indication of the movie being an out-
and-out action movie. Lead actor Surya dominates the
video-clip as he appears in the major part of it. We'll
also get a glimpse of female lead Samantha. So far, it
has got close to seven lakh hits on the video-sharing
website Youtube.
Here, we bring you the highlights of Surya's Anjaan
teaser.

----------


## GangsteR

Stylish Entry
The makers of Anjaan are completely aware of what
Surya's fans love to see in him on-screen. So, they
have ensured to give him a grand stylish entry in the
teaser. It is a treat to see him walk with his followers
in the video-clip.

Action Sequences
Some of the action sequences that Surya performs
attract mass audience. We have to note that the actor
does stunts on his own and doesn't use body double.


Yuvan Shankar Raja's Music
Yuvan Shankar Raja's music has a good effect on the
audience. Watching the teaser with the music in the
background generates curiosity and raises expectations
on Anjaan .

----------


## GangsteR

Punch Dialogue
There are some well-written one-liners in the teaser.
Our picks is: 'Chinnatha vettu saththam kettathu
bayandhu parakka naa enna puraava ... Ninnu
nithaanama iraiya thookittu pora kazhugu da.' (You
think I'm a pigeon that flees at the sound of a
cracker? I wait patiently and seize my prey, I am the
eagle.)

Samantha
Samantha's cute look will definitely go well with her
fans. Her presence is just limited to a few seconds.

----------


## GangsteR

K.S. Ravi Kumar @ DirKSRaviKumar 
Seen Anjaan teaser its absolute #mass #rocking
honestly Next Blockbuster in making. I will be there
for the premier show on August 14th :)

----------


## GangsteR

K.S. Ravi Kumar @ DirKSRaviKumar 
Suriya looks stylish as like #Aadhavan #Anjaan
teaser looks mass. I enjoyed a lot . wishes for the
team . :)

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
#Anjaan teaser touches 7.25 Lakhs so
fast. youtube.com/watch?v=KjkG7c Looks like we
are heading to a MILLION tonight (in 48 hrs).
#Anjaan rocks

----------


## GangsteR

Sunny Leone behind Suriya!
Jul 07, 2014
Less than 2 days have passed since the teaser of Suriya – Samantha starrer Anjaan was released in Sony Music South’s official Youtube Channel. And, since then, the movie has been on top of the Youtube India trends. It's just behind 'Hangover' from Salman Khan's Kick and is ahead of Sunny Leone's 'Pink Lips', a song from Hate Story 2.
Earlier we reported about the 250,000 plus views, the
teaser had managed to gather in less than 12 hours. And,
now it’s at 760,000 plus views. Looking at the speed, the
teaser can be expected to cross a million views by tonight
i.e. exactly 48 hours since the teaser’s release. That’s
massive.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' teaser impresses
Last Updated: Mon, Jul 07, 2014 10:27 hrs
Suriya and Samantha starrer- Anjaan teaser was released at an
award function on Saturday night in Chennai. Around the same time, it was release on-line in You
Tube too. It became an instant hit and the views have
reached more than 600,000 in a day
Anjaan teaser showcases Suriya as a stylish gangster in
Mumbai with a background song from Yuvan. Samantha
who plays his love interest and Vidyut, Manoj Bajpai are
also seen in the one minute teaser.
The second half of Kollywood will see lot of biggies and
Anjaan will be the first biggie to release on Aug 15th. the
director of the film Lingusamy is currently busy with the
post-production.
Meanwhile producers of the movie Thirrupathy Brothers
and UTV are making plans for a big audio launch mid-
July in Chennai. With so many A-listers in the Anjaan
team, a huge opening is guaranteed when the movie
releases on Aug 15th.

----------


## GangsteR

Half a million in one day, grand welcome for anjaan
Suriya's Anjaan teaser got launched at the Vijay awards and also simultaneously uploaded in the internet. The teaser has become the talk of the town and the film trended in Facebook on the teaser launch day and also on Sunday which is phenomenal by any yard stick.
Till yesterday, the film got half a million views in You Tube
and now it has touched 6 lakhs+ views which proves that
the film is having huge expectation among Tamil movie
buffs.
As of now 86.3% of Cinemalead's visitors have said that
Anjaan teaser is excellent and 3% have voted that the
teaser is good. Adding together, 89.3% have registered
their positive feedback for Anjaan teaser.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'അഞ്ചാൻ' എന്ന ആക്ഷൻ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ആദ്യ
ടീസർ പുറത്തു വന്നതിന്റെ ആവേശത്തിലാണ് സൂര്യ
ആരാധകർ. പ്രതീക്ഷകൾക്ക്
പോറലേൽപ്പിക്കാതെ വന്ന ടീസർ
ആഘോഷമാക്കുന്നതിന്റെ തിരക്കിലാണ് അവർ.
അതിനിടെ സൂര്യ അടുത്തതായി ചെയ്യാൻ പോകുന്ന
വെങ്കട്ട് പ്രഭു ചിത്രത്തെപ്പറ്റിയുള്ള ഒരു പ്രധാന
വാർത്തയും ഇപ്പോൾ ചുടേറിയ
ചർച്ചയായി മാറിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
സൂര്യ - വെങ്കട്ട് പ്രഭു ടീം ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ടൈറ്റിൽ 'പൂച്ചാണ്ടി'
എന്നായിരുന്നു ആദ്യം നിശ്ചയിച്ചിരുന്നത്.
എന്നാൽ കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പേര്
'പൂച്ചാണ്ടി'യിൽ നിന്ന് 'മാസ്'
എന്നാക്കിയതായുള്ള അറിയിപ്പ് വന്നു. എന്നാൽ
ഈ ടൈറ്റിൽ ഒരു ചുമ്മാ പേരാകില്ല എന്നാണ്
വെങ്കട്ട് പ്രഭു നൽകുന്ന സൂചന. സൂര്യ "ഇൻ ആൻഡ് ആസ്
'മാസ്'" എന്നായിരിക്കും സിനിമയുടെ ടൈറ്റിൽ
കാർഡിൽ പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുക എന്നാണ് വെങ്കട്ട്
പ്രഭു പറയുന്നത്.
നയൻതാരയും എമി ജാക്സണും ആയിരിക്കും ചിത്രത്തിൽ
സൂര്യയുടെ നായികമാരായി എത്തുക, യുവൻ ശങ്കർ
രാജയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന് ഈണം പകരുന്നത്. ആർ
ഡി രാജശേഖർ ക്യാമറ ചലിപ്പിക്കുന്ന
'മാസി'ന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ്
ജൂലൈ രണ്ടാം വാരം ആരംഭിക്കും.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 2
The next super dialogue from #Anjaan will be
revealed around audio release. It is too important a
dialogue & wish to wait for sometime. Thx

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Teaser Is Nearing 1 Million Views. Great
Promotion And One Of The Other Reason Is Telugu
Stronghold That Surya Commands.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.cinemalead.com/news-id-ha...-07-145501.htm

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya #Sikander logo  :Smile:

----------


## michael

> maximum theatres irakki initial oppikanam like singam2. ....pinnnae screens kuranjaalum vishayam illa...


athaanu nallathu pakshae ithavan theatre kittaan paadu pedum pinnae theatres mikkathum ithae prefer cheyyoo reports enthayalum ivarku 1st weekend HF shows urappaanu 1st week nalla collectionum kittum.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' Teaser Review
IndiaGlitz [Monday, July 07, 2014]
One of the much anticipated movie of the year has come in
the form of teaser. Lingusamy's maiden partnership with
Suriya has been making its own round of headlines since
the first sound of the clap board. Let’s take an hawk eye
view of the teaser.
The teaser opens up to a heady electric guitar upping the
tempo to reveal the title card and to back up the signature
Don style of walking. The 70 seconds long teaser definitely
teases the viewers to crave for more at the end.
Suriya's hairstyle, body language, and costumes are
destined to go viral. The intriguing avatar which portrays
Suriya in a relatively older get up who utters, 'Raju nahi,
Raju bhai bolo' is kept under the covers. Whether he
pulled off the get up just for the scene or its a part of the
movie is yet to be revealed. The final punch line is an epic
one and it was uttered with ultimate swag.


Vidyut Jamwal looks ravishing. His walk with Suriya and
holding the gun is the cynosure of the teser. Samantha
looks like million bucks. Her first time pairing with Suriya
looks so dreamy. The inclusion of Telugu's comedy
superstar is a brilliant idea, considering the fact; Suriya
commands a huge fan following in Andhra too. And, there
is Soori as well to take care of the comic portions.
Chitrangada singh and Maryam Zakarai comes for a second
each to showcase their oomph quotient. Manoj Bajpai
leads the group of baddies. Lingusamy is back to the
gangster arena after 'Bheema'. One could see the
monotony which features in all the gangster flicks, but that
has been easily shadowed by the power packed cast and
crew.
Santosh Sivan's visuals are poetic, dark, and colourful too.
Dialogues are razor sharp, and Anthony has done a good
and promises a slick editing. The teaser justifies the peppy,
Bang, Bang, Bang note. The countdown for, August 15th
has begun in a grand style.

----------


## GangsteR

> athaanu nallathu pakshae ithavan theatre kittaan paadu pedum pinnae theatres mikkathum ithae prefer cheyyoo reports enthayalum ivarku 1st weekend HF shows urappaanu 1st week nalla collectionum kittum.


kerala distribution aara ennu ariyumo

----------


## kandahassan

> kerala distribution aara ennu ariyumo


sk alla new teamu anu ennu kelkunnu  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan\' business to start soon
Now the Surya starrer Anjaan is complete and the teaser of this
film released  5th July in Eighth Vijay Awards function tonight. Following this the audio will be launched on July 17th in a grand manner. The film which is currently in the post production stage is produced by Thirupathi Brothers in association with UTV motion pictures.
Now what we hear is that the business of area wise
distribution rights of Anjaan will be starting on July 7th and
many distributors are very keen to get the area wise
distrubution. There are also few companies who are trying
to buy the overall Tamil Nadu theatrical rights, but the
companies name has not been revealed but all we know is
that the business of this movie is getting strong.
Already the films theatrical rights has been sold out in
Kerala, Karnataka, and in overseas. The Telugu dubbing
rights of this film has also been sold out for an
undisclosed amount.

----------


## GangsteR

> sk alla new teamu anu ennu kelkunnu


SK aarunel 150 screens guarantee aarnu...

----------


## SadumoN

> The intriguing avatar which portrays
> Suriya in a relatively older get up who utters, 'Raju nahi,
> Raju bhai bolo' is kept under the covers. Whether he
> pulled off the get up just for the scene or its a part of the
> movie is yet to be revealed.


ee indiaglitznokkke enthonnedey... athu suryede older getup aanennu.. athu bollywood actor asif basra aanu.. chumma oronnu thatti vittolum...  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR

> ee indiaglitznokkke enthonnedey... athu suryede older getup aanennu.. athu bollywood actor asif basra aanu.. chumma oronnu thatti vittolum...


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Producer via Twitter :
The next super dialogue from # Anjaan will be revealed around audio release. It is too important adialogue & wish to wait for sometime. Thx Not to disappoint you, announcing an interesting news.We will be releasing an interesting #Anjaan Video game on 23rd...loved the trial  :Smile: Anjaan video game is developed byIndia's top gaming company Hungama & you will be excited to download & play it from 23rd. Look forward #Anjaan game will be based on Android & with latest technology... everyone #Anjaan lover can play this endless game. Do wait till23rd :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

> ee indiaglitznokkke enthonnedey... athu suryede older getup aanennu.. athu bollywood actor asif basra aanu.. chumma oronnu thatti vittolum...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - Official Teaser | Suriya, Samantha
1:11 8749 likes, 1235 dislikes
977,705 views
Sony Music India
05/07/2014

----------


## GangsteR

Sibiraj @ Sibi_Sathyaraj 
#Anjaan teaser is awesome! Can't wait to see the
movie!

----------


## GangsteR

khushbusundar @ khushsundar 
#Anjaan teaser was awesome.. #surya looks his
best.. #lingusamy n #utv has a sure shot winner up
their sleeves.. @Dhananjayang looking forward

----------


## surjisukri

Ithil surya double role aano?

----------


## michael

> kerala distribution aara ennu ariyumo



hey eniku angenae ulla karyangal onnum oru pidiyumilla.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Teaser Cross 1M + Views Just 2 Days. Great Record ..

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Good morning friends. Happy to.share #Anjaan
teaser crossing more than a MILLION views in 48
hours. Thank u :Smile:

----------


## xeon

> hey eniku angenae ulla karyangal onnum oru pidiyumilla.....


*pakshe athu oru malayaali aayirikkum...*

----------


## GangsteR

അഞ്ചാന് പ്രോമോ- മൂന്നു ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് യൂട്യൂബ്
ഹിറ്റ് 10 ലക്ഷം കടന്നു.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Teaser reaches Million views
Suriya starring Anjaan Teaser was released on Jul 5th in an award function. The teaser crossed a million YouTube views in less than 48 hours. The teaser showcases a quick snap of the gangster flick with couple of punch lines to satisfy the fans. Santhosh Sivan's work gives a fresh look to the teaser.

Anjaan, a gangster flick set in the backdrop of Mumbai features Suriya, Samantha in the lead is directed by Lingusamy. The post production work is happening in full swing. Yuvan has scored the music. The movie is set to hit the screens on August 15 for Independence Day. Anjaan is produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi brothers jointly with

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan trailer crosses 1.2 million hits!! Suriya celebrates this with a media meet

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan post production happening at full swing at
Gemini Audio Division, Chennai :)

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy @ dirlingusamy 2h
1.2 Million YouTube Hits...Many thanks for the
amazing response #Anjaanteaser

----------


## GangsteR

Game ON' for Suriya's birthday
Jul 08, 2014


Becoming a HIT even before hitting screen is the new trend. Social media seems to have redefined the advertising mantra. Producers are going completely online for film promotions emphasizing more on user interactions and immediacy on feedbacks by breaking teasers, trailers and singles through the web.
Followed by VIP's trailer and Kaththi's teaser, Anjaan's
teaser has managed to reach a milestone number. More
then 1 million views in a matter of just 48 hours.
Transcending a new technological barrier is Anjaan's next
move.
It will be "Game ON" for Suriya's birthday along with a
cake. July 23rd will see an Android game embedded with
the latest technology for mobile users. All Anjaan lovers out
there can play this endless game, experiencing the
elements of the movie, as tried out by the Hindi version of
Ghajini and more recently Kochadaiiyaan. We wish the
Anjaan team on this recent feat and their upcoming novel
ventures.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Teaser Success Meet

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
We are going to invite fans for the audio.launch of
#Anjaan through a simple online #Anjaan puzzle
game... Winners will attend. Will be fun

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Had a great interactive meeting with fans & media
friends on the tremendous response for #Anjaan
teaser. Thank you all for the great support

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan 's screenplay and story ll be different from
all underworld don films in Tamil. Anjaan ll be a
complete theater experience says Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

I will be in twitter and Facebook soon: Suriya #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan wil not be a movie tat would disappear after three days of its release. Even after 3 or 4 weeks, the movie would sway masses: Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

I was happy since the day I began shooting for #Anjaan . The whole unit was friendly and I am happy to work with Lingusamy: Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan will be 'Suriya special'. It is a stylish film and it was dream come true to direct an actor like Suriya: Lingusamy

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Suriya Says Quality Is Important Not Quantity I May Do One Film A Year But It Should Have Good Quality

• There Is A Chance Of #Anjaan - 2 Based On The Result Of #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan teaser crosses 1_2 million hits!! Suriya celebrates this with our Surya fans and media meet....... updates from Anjaan press meet


# Surya requested fans not to spread his personal number which he's now using for whatsapp.
#surya promised to join fb and twitter by the end of this month.
# Singam3 will commence next year.
#Surya delivered Anjaan dialogue and the crowd roars
#Surya Yuvan appreciated Surya for the song that he sung
for Anjaan. Surya completed it in 3 hrs

----------


## karthi007

> #Anjaan will be 'Suriya special'. It is a stylish film and it was dream come true to direct an actor like Suriya: Lingusamy


 :cheers: ...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Will Be Distributed In USA By Prime
Media In Associate With Narmadha Media & USA
Buisness Starts Tomorrow | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

• #Suriya Completed His Song In #Anjaan Within 2 Hours & Even My Phone Wallpaper Is Rajubhai - @dirlingusamy

• When A 110 Weighing Stunt Extra Fell On Suriya's Leg, It Took My Life. But In Just 30 Days, #Suriya Did The Scene Again - @dirlingusamy

• I Loved Cutting For Film #Suriya & @santoshsivan Done Amazing Job I Did The Edits In Just 2 Hours - Editor Antony | #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

The post production works of #Anjaan on full swing. Expected to finish it off by 15-16th of July.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan teaser has fetched close to 15 lakh views on
internet and it is highest-ever for a Surya movie in four days

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Great presence of #Suriya sir's fans last evening &
had a good time interacting with them. You guys
rock. Thanks for the support to #Anjaan

----------


## xeon

*പെരുച്ചാഴി പൂര്*ത്തിയായി ; ഓഗസ്റ്റില്* ഇറങ്ങും ..*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> *പെരുച്ചാഴി പൂര്*ത്തിയായി ; ഓഗസ്റ്റില്* ഇറങ്ങും ..*


veraeyum undallo padangal...oru 100 theatres kittiyal mathiyarnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan USA Distribution Rights Snapped by Narmadha


Suriya's Anjaan US theatrical rights are snapped by
Narmadha Media One, one of the oldest film distribution
house in USA is back with a bang.
The Anjaan distributors have released a press statement
announcing their collaboration with director Lingusamy's
Thirupathi Brothers and UTV, the producers of Anjaan.
They also said that Anjaan is a stylish action thriller. Anjaan
trailer is upbeat and has a promising team including Suriya
in a dual role and Samantha as the female lead while
Bollywood actors Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut Jamwal, Rajpal
Yadav and Dalip Tahil play supporting roles.
Padmashri Santosh Sivan handled the cinematography,
Yuvan Shankar Raja's music, editing by Anthony and art by
Rajeevan. Anjaan is slated for an Independence Day release
on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

My responsibility is huge, says Surya
It was a great moment for Anjaan team when the teaser of the film crossed 1.2 million views on YouTube. To share this happy
moment, Suriya, Lingusamy along with editor Antony, dialogue writer Brinda Sarathy and UTV Motion Pictures chief G Dhananjayan met the media and fans of the star at a star hotel.
Suriya was all smiles and patiently sat through the entire
event of sharing few titbits about the film, cutting a cake
with Anjaan team, answering all the questions that fans
asked him, posed with them for photographs and finally
met select media persons with an infectious smile.
He confessed that the reach of social media and internet
sites is huge and he intends to join Twitter and Facebook
soon. He said: "Expectation about every film of mine is
getting bigger and I have to satisfy the classes, masses,
families and kids. My kids, wife and parents have to watch
and enjoy my films. The business of my films is big and it
has a market in Kerala, Andhra, Hindi and overseas. So
the content and presentation has to match the sensibilities
of all these audiences. So my responsibility is huge"
The reluctant superstar said that "Working with Lingusamy
was a pleasure and there was no pressure at all. It was
happiness from day-one to last day of shoot and when it
was pack-up time, I felt like the last day in college. He
knows how to satisfy the audiences and hence I was
relaxed".
"Anjaan is just not an action film packaged to satisfy the
opening weekend crowd but the breezy romance,
sentiments, songs, visuals and over-all packaging is going
to be lapped up by all section of audiences", Suriya
added.
Lingusamy who is mighty pleased about the film and
spoke about Suriya's commitment. "It was not easy to
make his character convincing and during the entire shoot;
he totally surrendered to Raju Bhai the character that he
plays in the film". He further added and asked everyone to
come to the theatres with expectation but not have too
much of it.
About his singing a song in the film, Suriya said that it was
an accident and he is waiting for the response to decide if
he will continue to croon in future. Suriya praised Santhosh
Sivan and his camerawork. "We all call him the 'magic
man' as he brings a magic to all the shots. He never plans
and we are clueless about what he has visualised before
every shot. I have been shown in a different light and he
has exploited me well."
Dhananjayan of UTV was all praise for Suriya, as he readily
agreed to come for the promotions at the last minute. The
whole programme where select social media fans of Suriya
was invited along with the media, turned out to be a new
concept and an instant hit. Dhananjayan said: " Had a
great interactive meeting with fans & media friends on the
tremendous response for #Anjaan teaser."
On his future films, Suriya said that he intends to do only
one film a year and his next two films are with Venkat
Prabhu and Vikram Kumar (of Manam fame). Due to all
these commitments he has put his Bollywood career on
ten back-burner but if all goes well, he might do a straight
Telugu film in future.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan is not just a film for opening weekend crowd'-
Suriya
IndiaGlitz , [Wednesday, July 09, 2014]


The Press Meet of actor Suriya’s upcoming and one of the
highly anticipated films of the year ‘Anjaan’ was held
recently with a lot of innovation and interesting information
getting revealed.
For the first time in the history, a group of Suriya fans who
are active in online and social networking sites have been
invited to the Press Meet along with Media
representatives. The crew celebrated the number of hits
for the ‘Anjaan’ teaser crossing a record 1.2 million by
cutting a cake.
Speaking at the event, the film’s director Lingusamy said
“There was tremendous pressure working in ‘Anjaan’ since
I had to satisfy the expectations of Suriya fans. But the
final output has come as a Suriya special. It is a stylish
film and it was like a dream come true to direct an actor
like Suriya”.
The film’s Editor Antony said that the teaser was just a
beginning and the trailer will be terrific and assured that
the film will be doubly pacy and racy.
Dhananjayan of UTV, one of the producers of the film
thanked Suriya for readily agreeing to come for promotions
at the last minute.
Suriya who sat throughout the event with a smiling face
said “Anjaan is just not an action film packaged to satisfy
the opening weekend crowd but the breezy romance,
sentiments, songs, visuals and over-all packaging is going
to be lapped up by all section of audiences.
The confidence about the film’s success was evident on
everyone’s face.

----------


## surjisukri

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

UTV Motion Pictures’ Dhananjayan is an
excellent marketing professional and this is
evident through the high success rate he
commands. He has now announced that a lucky
few will get invited for the Anjaan audio launch
on the 17 of July in Chennai.
He has said that an Anjaan puzzle game will be
announced and the winners of this contest will
get the special invites for the Anjaan audio
launch. Well, that sounds interesting! All you
Suriya and Samantha fans gear up, for you
could win a chance to meet your idols in
person! Of course, the fans would be
entertained with cultural programs as
well. Anjaan is directed by Lingusamy, who has
co-produced it with UTV Motion Pictures.

----------


## surjisukri

Fbil kandatha..randaam bhaavam ?

----------


## GangsteR

‘ Anjaan ’ teaser clocks a million and going stronger

----------


## GangsteR

> Fbil kandatha..randaam bhaavam ?


double role.... villain aanennu kettu

----------


## xeon

> double role.... villain aanennu kettu



*Double role or dual get up ?*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Double role or dual get up ?*


double role ennu Lingusamy tannae paranjirunnu..

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - Official Teaser | Suriya, Samantha
1:11 11591 likes, 1670
dislikes
1,703,343 views
Sony Music India

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Video game on Surya’s birthday
Posted by Surendhar MK onJuly 10, 2014


The makers in Kollywood have started thinking
out-of-the-box to promote their films of late. Last
month, a specially dedicated website created by
Fox Star Studios and Thirukumaran Entertainment
for their film Mundasupatti was a super hit and
quite engaging. Now, the producers of Anjaan
have come up with another novel idea to promote
their film. An intriguing game designed on the
story of Anjaan will be unveiled for Surya’s
birthday on July 23rd.
“We are planning to release the Anjaan video
game this month on Suriya’s birthday. The game is
very similar to the theme of the film and the story
line. It will be action-based since the movie is a
commercial action film. I have already watched the
trailer, and I am sure the actor’s fans would love it
too,” reveals Producer Dhananjayang of UTV
Motion Pictures to a daily.

----------


## xeon

> Anjaan Video game on Surya’s birthday
> Posted by Surendhar MK onJuly 10, 2014
> 
> 
> The makers in Kollywood have started thinking
> out-of-the-box to promote their films of late. Last
> month, a specially dedicated website created by
> Fox Star Studios and Thirukumaran Entertainment
> for their film Mundasupatti was a super hit and
> ...


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## xeon

*just in : ‪#‎Anjaan‬ - the most awaited music from ‪#‎Suriya‬ sir, @dirlingusamy & Yuvan will be launched on 22nd evening by 'Padma Bhushan' Kamal sir*

----------


## xeon

*Padam Numma Kottarakkara undu 
*


*
MINERVA CINEMAS A/C DTS kottarakara
5 mins · 
Coming soon....AnjaaN.*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Padam Numma Kottarakkara undu* *MINERVA CINEMAS A/C DTS kottarakara5 mins · Coming soon....AnjaaN.*


Tirur_ Cnfrm Ayitila. Expectng 2 Theatrz.

----------


## xeon

> Tirur_ Cnfrm Ayitila. Expectng 2 Theatrz.


*Padam minervayil aaya sthithikku collection kurayan chance undu (seating Kurava) .. Chellam aanu huge capacity theater.. But  avide peruchazhi chart aayittundaakum*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Padam minervayil aaya sthithikku collection kurayan chance undu (seating Kurava) .. Chellam aanu huge capacity theater.. But  avide peruchazhi chart aayittundaakum*


Peruchazhi-Aug 28 Anu.

----------


## xeon

> Peruchazhi-Aug 28 Anu.


Appo chellam + mINERVA KAANUM..

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan - the most awaited music from #Suriya sir,
@dirlingusamy & Yuvan will be launched on 22nd
evening by 'Padma Bhushan' Kamal sir

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan audio launch will be held at Chennai Trade
Centre in a grand manner. #Suriya sir's fans will be
invited to attend in large numbers

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan teaser crossing 1.7 Million & heading towards 2 Million this week itself  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

Kamal Haasan to release Anjaan album
Posted by Surendhar MK onJuly 10, 2014


The much-awaited audio launch of Anjaan will
happen on July 22nd in Chennai Trade Center,
Nandambakkam. Kamal Haasan will be the guest
of honor and release the album composed by
Yuvan Shankar Raja. This is the first big film for
Yuvan this year after Ajith’s Arrambam last year.
Producer Dhananjayang of UTV posted on his
official social media page, “ # Anjaan audio launch
will be held at Chennai Trade Centre in a grand
manner. # Suriya sir’s fans will be invited to attend
in large numbers.” The team recently held a
success meet to thanks fans for making the teaser
a grand success. Considering the venue in Chennai
Trade Center, a huge turn-out is expected.
Samantha who has hitherto not been part of any of
the film’s promotions is likely to join the team for
the audio launch.

----------


## Don Mathew

> #Anjaan teaser crossing 1.7 Million & heading towards 2 Million this week itself


Record ethaanu?

----------


## Don Mathew

> *Padam Numma Kottarakkara undu 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> MINERVA CINEMAS A/C DTS kottarakara
> 5 mins · 
> Coming soon....AnjaaN.*


Oru 150 screens kittum ayirikum... :Cool:

----------


## xeon

> Oru 150 screens kittum ayirikum...


150 okke pokumo? Peruchazhi release adisthanmakki irikkum.. Pinne Munnariyippu okke ille

----------


## Don Mathew

> 150 okke pokumo? Peruchazhi release adisthanmakki irikkum.. Pinne Munnariyippu okke ille


Release date ennaanu?

Peruchazhi okke onathine ullu

----------


## xeon

> Release date ennaanu?
> 
> Peruchazhi okke onathine ullu


Aug 15.. Peruchazhi august release ennu kettu

----------


## Don Mathew

> Aug 15.. Peruchazhi august release ennu kettu


August 29th.....Tamil films nu 2 weeks okke dharaalam alle... :Wink:

----------


## xeon

> August 29th.....Tamil films nu 2 weeks okke dharaalam alle...


August 29 aanengil okke.. 150 aduthu pidikkan chance undu

----------


## Don Mathew

> August 29 aanengil okke.. 150 aduthu pidikkan chance undu


150 kittumennu thanneyaanu pratheeksha...koode vere vamban release vallathum undo?

----------


## Don Mathew

Kerala distribution ethu group aanu?

----------


## xeon

> Kerala distribution ethu group aanu?


Athanu main ... But ippolum uncertain aanu ennu thonnunnu.. Thameens okke aanengil nannayi cheyyum.. Sree kaaleeswari aarikkum

----------


## Don Mathew

> Athanu main ... But ippolum uncertain aanu ennu thonnunnu.. Thameens okke aanengil nannayi cheyyum.. Sree kaaleeswari aarikkum


Appo ithuvare rights vittupoyille?

----------


## xeon

> Appo ithuvare rights vittupoyille?


 @GangsteR ???

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR ???


rights okae vittu poyi..etho new teams aanu..aaranu purathu vitittilla....

----------


## Don Mathew

> rights okae vittu poyi..etho new teams aanu..aaranu purathu vitittilla....


Keralathil charting thudangiyo?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Keralathil charting thudangiyo?


"Trivandram Talkies" Enno Mato Anu Distrbutr Team Name. Thn UTV Movie Koodi Analo..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 150 kittumennu thanneyaanu pratheeksha...koode vere vamban release vallathum undo?


Ramzan Movies Running undakum, Koodathe Dileep's Avatharam(Aug-1), PRTHVI-Asif's S.Thaskara (Aug-7) Release undu.

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

Kamal to launch Suriya's Anjaan Audio
The much awaited Anjaan audio release will be held in Chennai Trade Centre on July 22nd evening in a grand fashion. The team is also planning to invite a huge number of Suriya fans for the audio launch function. The Audio will be launched by Kamal Haasan. Anjaan team recently celebrated their teaser Success meet. Dhananjayan of UTV tweeted this on his page.

#Anjaan - the most awaited music from #Suriya sir, @dirlingusamy & Yuvan will be launched on 22nd evening by 'Padma Bhushan' Kamal sir
— Dhananjayan Govind (@Dhananjayang) July 10, 2014

Anjaan, a gangster flick set in the backdrop of Mumbai features Suriya, Samantha in the lead is directed by Lingusamy. Yuvan has scored the music. The movie is set to hit the screens on August 15 for Independence Day. Anjaan is produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi brothers jointly with UTV

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's 'Anjaan' to capture USA
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, July 09, 2014]
Come August 15th and Suriya’s fans will rejoice – not only
in India but also in USA.
IndiaGlitz has been informed that Narmadha Media, one of
the oldest film distribution house, will be releasing
‘Anjaan’, the most awaited film of Suriya, in USA.
Directed by Lingusamy and produced by UTV Motion
pictures and Thirupathi Brothers, ‘Anjaan’ has Suriya in
dual role. The stylish action flick has Samantha as the
female lead along with host of talented Bollywood actors
including Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut Jamwal, Rajpal Yadav and
Dalip Tahil in supporting roles. Incidentally, the teaser of
the movie was released during Vijay Awards ceremony on
July 5th amidst thunderous response.


India's ace cameraman Padmashri Santosh Sivan has
handled the Cinematography while Yuvan Shankar Raja has
composed the music, editing by Anthony and art
department by Rajeevan. ‘Anjaan’, slated for releasing on
Independence Day weekend on August 15, surely promises
to be one of the best action entertainers of all times.
(For Trade Inquiries or to screen 'Anjaan' in any city in
USA, contact MAHESH

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan audio launch date finalized



The breaking news that is coming in is that
Kamal Haasan will launch the audio of
Suriya’s Anjaan , which is being directed by
Lingusamy, on July 22nd. Music for the film is
scored by Yuvan Shankar Raja. The audio
launch will happen at Chennai Trade Centre in a
very grand manner.
Dhananjayan of UTV Motion Pictures has
tweeted “Anjaan – the most awaited music from
Suriya sir, director Lingusamy & Yuvan will be
launched on 22nd evening by ‘Padma Bhushan’
Kamal sir. Anjaan audio launch will be held at
Chennai Trade Centre in a grand manner.
Suriya sir’s fans will be invited to attend in
large numbers.”

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan teaser response - get together with fans
event-exclusive telecast in @SunTV on Sunday at
130 pm for an hour. Promo from 830 pm today

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Friends, get ready to play the #Anjaan game
immediately after the audio release...exciting time
ahead @dirlingusamy

----------


## Don Mathew

> "Trivandram Talkies" Enno Mato Anu Distrbutr Team Name. Thn UTV Movie Koodi Analo..


 :Hmmm: .....

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ramzan Movies Running undakum, Koodathe Dileep's Avatharam(Aug-1), PRTHVI-Asif's S.Thaskara (Aug-7) Release undu.


Ramzan movies click aayillenkil.. :Engane:

----------


## john1234

teaser sithram tamil padangal thanne .. hero bhayagara vamban.a idi adi. podi and no gravity..

----------


## Nithz

"Omega-AR" for #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Kamal Haasan- Shankar to launch ‘Anjaan’ audio?
NEWS | 10-JUL-2014 4:12 PM IST | |

The first look teaser of Suriya’s next Anjaan directed by
Lingusamy has popped up with tremendous views on
YouTube and recently a huge celebration was held on this
aspect. Now the latest news is that the audio launch of
this film will be held in grandeur at Chennai Trade Centre
on July 22. Since the very next day (July 23) marks the
birthday of Suriya, it will be delightful birthday eve to mark
this occasion. It is also expected that Kamal Haasan and
Shankar might be gracing over this occasion. It is worth
mentioning that Suriya is an ardent fan of Kamal Haasan
and the latter has been a part of several occasions
pertaining to Suriya movies. On the pars, Suriya and
Shankar are close neighbours and their friendship is
something beyond films.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Notebook

----------


## GangsteR

GET SET FOR THE ANJAAN BEATS!
Suriya's Anjaan is one of the most talked about films of 2014.
With the stylish teaser and heavy publicity, the buzz surrounding
the film is on a high. To add to the excitement, the team has announced the date for the audio launch. Anjaan's OST will be out a day's before Suriya's birthday - July 22. Ulaganayagan Kamal Hassan will grace the function which is to be held at the Chennai Trade Centre. The team is also planning to invite a large number of fans to the event based on the winners of an online
puzzle.
Anjaan is one of the most expected albums in 2014, as it
has Yuvan composing the music and BGM for a biggie
after a long time. Are you ready for the Anjaan beats?

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Anjaan audio launch by Kamal on July 22
Most awaited Suriya's Anjaan audio, the Yuvan Shankar Raja musical is all set to please audiences ears from 22nd of July.
Directed and co-produced by Lingusamy, Anjaan music will
be launched by Padmabhushan Kamal Haasan on July 22
evening at Chennai Trade Center. Anjaan audio release will
be a scintillating event with large number of Suriya fans,
says UTV's Dhananjayan.
Thirupathi Brothers and UTV jointly produced Suriya's
Anjaan. Samantha is the heroine. Santosh Sivan is the
cinematographer and Anthony handles editing department.
Manoj Bajpai, Vidyuth Jamwal are also part of Anjaan cast.
Stay tuned for Anjaan songs and Review...

----------


## GangsteR

In #Anjaan , #Suriya 's two character names are
#RajuBhai and #Krishna - @Samanthaprabhu2 's
character name is #Jeeva

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Music Dir #Yuvan 's Biggies Release Schedule:
#Suriya 's #Anjaan - Aug 15th! #RamCharan 's #GAV
- Oct 1st! #Vishal 's #Poojai - Oct 23rd!

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Upcomin Big Audio Launches #Anjaan - July 22nd
#Yuvan #KaaviyaThalaivan - Jul end #ARR #Ai - Aug
end #ARR #Kaththi - Sep 20th #Anirudh

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Yet Another Milestone Awaits For #Anjaan Today 2 Million Anjaan Teaser Views On Its Day 6 Bang Bang Bang !

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan teaser over takes #Kaththi teaser in youtube views...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> #Anjaan teaser over takes #Kaththi teaser in youtube views...


Kaththi digital motion poster aanu teaser onnumalla

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan on par with Kochadaiyaan
Posted by Surendhar MK onJuly 12, 2014


The teaser of Anjaan has added yet another feather
to its cap. After having a phenomenal run for the
first two days with more than 1 million hits in
YouTube, now it has clocked 2 million views in
two weeks. Now this feat is only second to
Rajinikanth’s Kochadaiyaan and this has impressed
the makers very much.
The team is already charting out plans for a grand
audio launch on July 22 with Kamal Haasan as the
guest of honor. Chennai Trade Center,
Nandambakkam has been chosen as the venue for
the event and a large number of Surya fans will be
invited for the star-studded evening.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan teaser crosses 2 million views
Suriya’s Anjaan teaser has been the talk of the
town these days. The stylish visuals along with
pulsating music from Yuvan Shankar Raja has
become an instant hit. The teaser has now
crossed 2 million views on Youtube and this feat
has been reached within a week, which can be
called as a remarkable achievement.
Directed by Lingusamy, the movie has Samantha
playing Suriya’s love interest. The audio launch
is slated to happen on July 22nd and Kamal
Haasan will be the chief guest for the event. The
movie is all set to hit the screens on August
15th.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Ek dho theen chaar... Nine days to go for #Anjaan
audio release...excited with the songs. Just
listened...track details on Monday :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan- One week… Two million… Three Bangs…
In a span of just a week, the first look teaser of Suriya’s Anjaan has crossed a massive 2 million visits on YouTube. Starring Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal, Soori, Miriyam Zakaria and Chitrangadha Singh, the film is a Lingusamy directorial, shot majorly in and around Mumbai.
Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures have
produced the flick and looking at the massive response to
the teaser, the expectation for the movie, which is slated
for an August release, is unimaginably high.
The teaser and the music, composed by Yuvan Shankar
Raja are expected to be released in a grand style in
Chennai Trade Center on the 22 nd of July. Kamal Haasan
is likely to attend the event and do the honours of releasing
the music.
Time for Bang Bang Bang...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'No Plans to do Hindi Films Right Now'
HYDERABAD: He’s red hot property in glamland and not
even an average grosser can set him back these days. And
things are only bound to get hotter as Anjaan’s release
draws near. So when the teaser got 1.2 million hits in 48
hours, it was one of those rare times when Suriya was in a
mood to sit down and talk. Excerpts from a long
conversation...
Tweet Heat
I will soon be actively present on Twitter and Facebook.
I’m very new to that world, but social media is now
influencing viewership choices. So many people are talking
about films in this space
Double Whammy
I have a dual role in Anjaan. One character is a gangster
called Rajubhai and the other is Krishna. One of them has
a limp. Anjaan is a feel good, action entertainer. It’s a
gangster flick with emotion, mystery and friendship
Mumbai Calling
I learnt that I no longer needed an introduction in Mumbai!
People recognised me wherever we shot. Apparently, the
reach of Singham and Ghajini has been widespread.
People also let on that they’d seen my Tamil films dubbed
in Hindi on TV. Anjaan is the first film of mine shot entirely
In Mumbai and will probably be dubbed in Hindi too. But I
have no desire to do straight Hindi films right now
Vocal Adrenaline
I never imagined that the song I was dancing to, would be
recorded in my voice! Singing was an accident! Yuvan
sprang a surprise on me and made me record it in A R
Rahman’s studio within two hours
Action Replay
I’m doing Mass with Venkat Prabhu followed by films with
Vikram Kumar and Hari. The pressure is increasing with
each film. It’s not easy to please all age groups and mass
and class audiences, in one film. I want to be in films
which my kids and my wife can watch. Greater
expectations means a bigger responsibility and more hard
work. Every film demands something new. Maattraan was
my toughest film. You cannot imagine the sheer effort that
went into playing conjoined twins, with a body double. But
it looked effortless on screen. The challenge for me lies in
doing commercial cinema in a convincing, realistic and
entertaining manner.
Bated Wait
While shooting, I’m busy dissecting each scene in my head
in 50 different ways! So, I’m waiting for the release date to
sit back, relax and enjoy the magic of Anjaan unfold!
Sam Factor
Samantha is doing several Telugu films but she’s totally
glued in to Kollywood. She speaks fluent Tamil and is a
very smart and lively person

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' to hit the screens very soon
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, July 12, 2014]
The teaser trailer hit the stands amidst much hype and
hoopla and delivered what was intended! Spice and action
as the USP, ‘Anjaan’ looks stylish and dashingly noticeable
in entertaining the audience. The movie’s release date has
been fixed to be August 15 coinciding with the
Independence day.


The movie’s audio has already been locked for a July 22
release with none other than the great Ulaganayagan
himself to preside over the ceremony. Director Lingusamy
has promised that ‘Anjaan’ will be Yuvan special with the
usual style and symphony. The ever chirpy Madan Karky
has penned the lyrics for the first song and the remainder
by Na.Muthukumar. ‘Anjaan’ has Suriya and Samantha in
lead roles with Vidyuth in an important role as well.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Tracklist from Tomorrow | A Yuvan Musical

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 

Looking forward to #Anjaan special program in
@SunTV at 1.30 p.m ... teaser will be shown. Pl.
watch out for the Making of #Anjaan  :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha About Lingusamy
"I have always wanted to work with Lingusamy, as he is
a master of commercial cinema. I have always admired
his etching of female characters. Meera Jasmine’s role in
Sandakozhi is an example of the sassiness his heroines
come with"

----------


## loudspeaker

angaan planing  world wide release.................

----------


## GangsteR

Ayngaran International has snapped the distribution
rights of #Suriya 's #Anjaan in Europe. Release date:
August 15th

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy is a master of commercial cinema: Samantha
Posted by Surendhar MK onJuly 13, 2014
Samantha is lavish on his praise for Director
Lingusamy. Her upcoming Tamil film with Surya,
Anjaan is directed by Lingusamy. The film is slated
for release on August 15th and the audio launch is
scheduled on July 22nd. Samantha says she likes
the way Lingusamy is etching his female characters
in his films.
“I have always wanted to work with Lingusamy, as
he is a master of commercial cinema. I have
always admired his etching of female
characters. Meera Jasmine’s role in Sandakozhi is
an example of the sassiness his heroines come
with,” says Samantha.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan telugu- #Sikander total rights sold out for
18-20crs! Two important big areas- (Nizam area-
4.5c , Ceded- 2.70c) BIG!

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan track list will.be posted.in the evening
today...good day #Anjaan fans

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Audio Launch Will Have Stars From All
The 4 South Industries From Sandalwood Its Puneet
Rajkumar | #Suriya #Masss

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 


*Happy Birth Day in Advance*  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Watch #Anjaan Sun TV programme now 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvroH...-BKVnEBjnF4Tgg

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan singing for Anjaan

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## karthi007

waiting for yuvan mass!

----------


## JJK

> 


have high hopes on this album...

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
The theme music for #Anjaan will not be a part of
the album but will be surely a part of the film with
titles ... so check out in the film.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya with Andrea in Anjaan !!!
Jul 14, 2014
The much awaited track list of Anjaan is here. The album scored by Yuvan Shankar Raja has five tracks and they are as follows
1. 'Bang Bang Bang' written by
Karky and sung by K G Ranjith
2. 'Oru Kan Jaadai' by Benny Dayal
and Shweta Pandit for the lines of
Viveka
3. 'Ek Do Teen' in the voices of Suriya and Andrea
Jeremiah whose lyrics are penned by Naa Muthukumar
4. 'Kaadhal Aasai' by Yuvan Shankar Raja and Sooraj
Santosh written by Kabilan
5. 'Sirippu En' by Manasi written by Viveka
As mentioned earlier, the audio release of Anjaan directed
by Lingusamy is all sent to happen on July 22 nd at
Chennai Trade Center, Nandambakkam.

----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon

Hopes are high ....  Yuvaan.....   :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Ekdotheenchaar is the song sung by #Suriya sir ...
very interesting one. You will love it folks. All the 5
songs have come out very good :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Tracklist
Suriya, Samantha, Manoj Bajpai, Vidyuth Jamwal and
others starring Anjaan is done with shooting in Lingusamy
direction and undergoing post-production works. Now,
Anjaan produced by Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV is
gearing up for audio launch on July 22. Yuvan has
composed five songs for Suriya's Anjaan.
Here we go with Anjaan songs list...
Song 01:Bang Bang Bang
Lyrics: Madhan Karky
Singers: KG Ranjith
Song 02: Oru Kan Jaadai
Lyrics: Viveka
Singers: Benny Dayal, Shweta Pandit
Song 03: Ek Do Theen
Lyrics: Na. Muthukumar
Singers: Suriya, Andrea Jeremiah
Song 04: Kaadhal Aasai
Lyrics: Kabilan
Singers: Yuvan Shankar Raja, Sooraj Santosh
Song 05: Siripu En
Lyrics: Viveka
Singers: MM Manasi

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

For all you Anjaan fans out there ...
That Suriya is playing dual roles in Anjaan is a well-known fact by now. One of his characters, Raju 'Bhai' is a Mumbai based gangster while the other character would be called Krishna. Suriya would be seen walking with crutches to portrayKrishna, a man who limps.
With Anjaan's heavy Mumbai flavour, there are chances of the movie being dubbed and released
in Hindi as well. In fact, this is Suriya's first movie to be
entirely based and shot in Mumbai.
And the number that Suriya has sung for Anjaan was
actually a surprise pulled off by Yuvan and he made the
star record the number within 2 hours at A.R.Rahman's
studio.
Finally for all the fans of Anjaan, the official track list of the
movie would be unveiled this

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan audio launch likely 2 b shifted from
Chennai Trade Center 2 @sathyam_cinemas July 22
eve of #Suriya 's b'day

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy is a master of commercial cinema, ar murugadoss is a powerhouse of cinema knowledge

Samantha is the hot shot heroine in Tamil cinema, thanks to her three big films Anjaan, Kaththi and Paths Enrathukulla which have three top heroes of Tamil cinema viz., Suriya, Vijay and Vikram respectively.
In a recent interview , Samantha has said that she always
wanted to work with Lingusamy and calls him as master of
commercial cinema. Samantha says she is very much
impressed with the way Lingusamy handled Meera
Jasmine's lively character in Sandakozhi.
Talking about AR Murugadoss, Samantha says that the
Kaththi director is a powerhouse of cinema knowledge and
he knows what exactly he wants. The actress has said that
she is having great faith on Kaththi and adds that when the
film releases everyone will understand why she is super
confident about the film.
Samantha also says that both Suriya and Vijay are
comfortable to work with as they are chilled out and cited
their experience as the reason.

----------


## GangsteR

Happy to see the enthusiasm among fans for #Anjaan
's music track.@dirlingusamy sir confirms that there
will be a theme music with titles
The theme music for #Anjaan will not be a part of the
album but will be surely a part of the film with titles ...
so check out in the film.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

_On 22nd morning, we will present the song visuals of #Anjaanto media, industry, trade & select fans invited -at Sathyam. No audio launch
_

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
On 22nd morning, we will present the song visuals of
#Anjaan to media, industry, trade & select fans invited -at
Sathyam. No audio launch :Smile: 

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
The focus is on #Anjaan 's release on 15th Aug.
Hence, no formal audio launch on 22nd as planned.
The music in Digital & CDs from 23rd folks

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Planned a major event for 22nd eve. but there were
uncertainties about the location permission etc.
Hence, straight to stores.Sorry folks :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Do catch up with #Anjaan teaser in silver screens
along with #SathurankaVettai in the movie's Interval.
Releasing on July 18th :)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

@Gangster  :Band:

----------


## JJK

> @Gangster


ee padam takartte varum...

----------


## GangsteR

Raghu Kunche sings for Suriya, Siddharth
Raghu Kunche, one of the leading singers cum music
director in Tollywood has recorded a song each for Suriya
and Siddharth for their upcoming films.
The renowned musician posted in his Twitter page: “Back
to back Two amazing Mass numbers I hv sung for Hero
"SURIYA" and Hero "SIDDARTH". Thanquuu "YUVAN
SHANKAR RAJA , SANTHOSH NARAYAN”.
It is understood that Raghu has recorded for the Telugu
versions of Suriya's Anjaan [Sikander] and Siddharth's
Jigarthanda [Chikkadu Dorakadu], which are gearing up for
a simultaneous Telugu release.
Samantha and Lakshmi Menon played the leading ladies
respectively in Lingusamy directed Anjaan and Karthik
Subbaraj directed Jigarthanda.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan music Straight to stores; No audio launch
Yes, Suriya's Anjaan audio launch that was planned on
July 22 at Chennai Trade Center is been cancelled due to
uncertainties in location permission.
UTV's CEO Dhananjayan has confirmed the reports in his
micro blogging page. He also said, “The focus is on
#Anjaan's release on 15th Aug. Hence, no formal audio
launch on 22nd as planned.”
Anjaan digital and audio CDs will be available in stores
from 23rd. Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV's joint production
Anjaan music album will be marketed by Sony Music.
Makers will present Anjaan song visuals at Sathyam
Cinemas on July 22 morning to media, industry, trade and
selected fans.
Lingusamy directed Anjaan enjoys Yuvan Shankar Raja's
musical scores. Samantha, Manoj Bajpai, Vidyuth Jamwal
and others among cast.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's 'Anjaan' audio launch cancelled!
Suriya's eagerly awaited Lingusamy produced Anjaan audio launch which was planned as a glitzy event at Chennai Trade Centre on July 22 stands cancelled.
Now producers are planning a low key straight to stores
event by holding a preview of two songs from the film. The
media and industry people with a handful of fans will be
invited for this at Sathyam Cinemas on July 22, 9am in
the morning.
UTV's G Dhananjayan tweeted: "The focus is on Anjaan' s
release on 15th Aug. Hence, no formal audio launch on
22nd as planned. The music in digital & CDs from 23rd
folks".Dhananjayan also tweeted-"Planned a major event
for 22nd evening, but there were uncertainties about the
location permission etc. Hence, straight to stores. Sorry
folks :Smile: "

----------


## GangsteR

No formal audio launch for anjaan, audio straight to the stores
Team Anjaan is all focused to release the film in large number of screens on August 15, now they have officially announced that there won't be any audio launch as planned earlier and the cd's will hit the stores on July 23.
Dhananjayan, business head of UTV south has tweeted
"The focus is on #Anjaan's release on 15th Aug. Hence,
no formal audio launch on 22nd as planned. The music in
Digital & CDs from 23rd folks".
Dhananjayan has also clarified that on July 22, instead of
audio launch, media, industry people and selected fans will
be invited and song visuals of Anjaan will be screened for
them.
Earlier the team had plans to conduct the audio launch on
22nd evening but due to some uncertainites, now the CDs
will go straight to the stores on July 23.

----------


## GangsteR

https://apps.facebook.com/anjaanthegame/

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Andrea at the recording studio while recording "Ek Do Theen.." song for #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan's songs for the stylish action entertainer #Anjaan
starring Suriya and Samantha are all set to rule the charts
from next week.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
On 22nd morning, we will present the song visuals
of #Anjaan to media, industry, trade & select fans
invited -at Sathyam. No audio launch :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy @ dirlingusamy 4h
#Anjaan Teaser will be played in the interval of Sathurangavettai Movie !!!

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Amazing ... within 30 minutes over 100 have
downloaded the #Anjaan puzzle game & played.
Keep going. Happy gaming :Smile:

----------


## SadumoN

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvro...ion_4143745731

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg6x...ion_1542938771

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'അഞ്ചാന്റെ' അണിയറ പ്രവർത്തകർ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഓഡിയോ റിലീസ് ജൂലൈ 22ന്
ചെന്നൈയിൽ വച്ച് ഗംഭീരമായി നടത്താൻ പ്ലാൻ
ചെയ്തിരുന്നതാണ്. സൂര്യയുടെ പിറന്നാൾ ദിനമായ
ജൂലൈ 23ന്റെ തലേ ദിവസം ഒരു വലിയ
പാർട്ടി ആയിട്ട് തന്നെ ഈ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച്
നടത്താനായിരുന്നു പദ്ധിതി എന്ന് യു ടി വി മോഷൻ
പിക്ചേർസിന്റെ പ്രതിനിധി ധനഞ്ജയൻ ഗോവിന്ദ്
നേരത്തെ തന്നെ അറിയിച്ചിരുന്നതാണ്.
ചെന്നൈ ട്രേഡ് സെന്റർ ആയിരുന്നു
ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ചിന് വേദിയാകേണ്ടിയിരുന്നത്.
ഉലകനായകൻ കമൽഹാസനും കന്നഡ സൂപ്പർ
താരം പുനീത് രാജ്കുമാറും ആയിരിക്കും മുഖ്യ
അതിഥികൾ എന്നും ധനഞ്ജയൻ അറിയിച്ചിരുന്നു.
എന്നാൽ ജൂലൈ 16നു 'അഞ്ചാന്' ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച്
ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കില്ല
എന്നും നേരത്തെ തീരുമാനിച്ച ചടങ്ങ് വേണ്ടെന്ന്
വയ്ക്കുകയാണെന്നും അറിയിപ്പ് വന്നു.
ഇതിനു പകരം സൂര്യയുടെ പിറന്നാൾ ദിനമായ
ജൂലൈ 23നു, പാട്ടുകൾ നേരിട്ട്
വെബ്സൈറ്റുകളിലും കടകളിലും എത്തുമെന്നും ധനഞ്ജയൻ
അറിയിച്ചു. 22നു പ്ലാൻ ചെയ്തിരുന്ന ചടങ്ങ്,
വേദിയുടെ കാര്യത്തിലെ അനിശ്ചിതത്വം കാരണമാണ്
വേണ്ടെന്ന് വച്ചത് എന്നും അദ്ദേഹം അറിയിച്ചു.
ധനഞ്ജയന്റെ ട്വീറ്റുകൾ ചുവടെ..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

22nd audio erangille??
what about video songs???

----------


## GangsteR

> 22nd audio erangille??
> what about video songs???


23 rd aakum....no audio launch...video irangilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan trailer to be out soon

The shoot for Suriya-Samantha starrer has been
happening at a brisk pace. UTV Motion Pictures'
Dhananjayam shared the details of the film on his micro-
blogging page, "Team #Anjaan moved to Mumbai &
shooting some patchwork scenes. Film gets over this
week & director Lingusamy will be free to bring out
teaser."
The fans of the actor are an excited lot as they are
awaiting the release of the film. However, the date of the
release of the teaser is not finalized yet.

----------


## JJK

> 23 rd aakum....no audio launch...video irangilla


 :Ok:  song by Surya kidkum..

----------


## GangsteR

> song by Surya kidkum..


 :Band: .....

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan teaser
2,523,733 views

 :Clapping:

----------


## POKIRI

> Anjaan trailer to be out soon
> 
> The shoot for Suriya-Samantha starrer has been
> happening at a brisk pace. UTV Motion Pictures'
> Dhananjayam shared the details of the film on his micro-
> blogging page, "Team #Anjaan moved to Mumbai &
> shooting some patchwork scenes. Film gets over this
> week & director Lingusamy will be free to bring out
> teaser."
> ...


ninga ee news okke engane appappo updte cheyyunnu...??  :Ahupinne:  evdelum notofication varuvaana..atho full time oro sites il aano  :Adhupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> ninga ee news okke engane appappo updte cheyyunnu...??  evdelum notofication varuvaana..atho full time oro sites il aano


athokae trade secrets aanu ... :Badday:

----------


## POKIRI

> athokae trade secrets aanu ...


ennaalum onnu para  :No:  nummakkum venam...  :Crying:  ellaam pettennu ariyaamallo ivd vannillenkilum  :Ahupinne:  baaki ulla mandanmaaronnum kaanendaa...PM itto  :Engane:   :Biggrin:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Edited. . . . .

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ennaalum onnu para  nummakkum venam...  ellaam pettennu ariyaamallo ivd vannillenkilum  baaki ulla mandanmaaronnum kaanendaa...PM itto


  @GangsteR 2 Perum Athazham Time Ayathu Kondu Ezhunnetathano?

----------


## POKIRI

> @GangsteR 2 Perum Athazham Time Ayathu Kondu Ezhunnetathano?


ethayalum urakkam illandiirkkanu....ini ippo niskarichittokke kidakkaaam  :Biggrin:

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR 2 Perum Athazham Time Ayathu Kondu Ezhunnetathano?


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> ennaalum onnu para  nummakkum venam...  ellaam pettennu ariyaamallo ivd vannillenkilum  baaki ulla mandanmaaronnum kaanendaa...PM itto


onnumilla macha..kurachu sites follow cheyunnundu, atrayae ullu

----------


## kandahassan

kunditham..............

----------


## GangsteR

> kunditham..............


enganae enganae...

----------


## POKIRI

> onnumilla macha..kurachu sites follow cheyunnundu, atrayae ullu


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ayngaran_Intl Will Release #Anjaan in France. 1st Show: 14th August

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

@K K R @Spunky
_#Anjaanwill be a celebrated comeback for Yuvan. Oru Kan Jaadai and Ek Do Theen Chaar, instant chartbusters!
_
_




_

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan songs & trailer 2 b showcased 4 press and
select invitees on July 22, Tuesday at 9am at
Sathyam pic.twitter.com/r3ei8Y9Kv5

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PaandyNaattu Thangam

ചെറിയതാ വെടി ശബ്ദം കേട്ട ഉടനേ ഭയന്ന്  പറക്കുന്നതിനു ഞാന്* എന്ത്   പ്രാവോ? നിന്ന്  നിധാനവായിട്ട്  ഇരയെ തൂക്കി കൊണ്ട് പോകുന്ന കഴുകനെടോ.    :Whistle1: 
ഡയലോഗ് കൊള്ളാം      @GangsteR  :Very Happy:

----------


## Spunky

> @K K R @Spunky
> _#Anjaanwill be a celebrated comeback for Yuvan. Oru Kan Jaadai and Ek Do Theen Chaar, instant chartbusters!
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan is an entertainer, says Suriya

Suriya is upbeat over his next release Anjaan. With the
audio launch set to happen on July 23 rd in Chennai
and film release slated for August 15 th , Suriya has
now revealed a few details about this film.
The star has said that Anjaan is a film that will tell the
bonding of brothers, love and friendship all woven
together. He added that it will be a thorough
entertainer in short.
Directed by the most stylish filmmaker in the recent
times, N Lingusamy, Anjaan stars Suriya and
Samantha as the lead pair.

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan 2 songs to b screened 4 select audiences tmrw...

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 35m
Folks, #Anjaan trailer release date shall be
announced later. Tomorrow only the song visuals
premiere event ... pl. don't mix up

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' songs and trailers for select audiences
UTV which was planning for a grand audio launch of Suriya's Anjaan cancelled the plans due to some last minute permission issues. Now producers UTV and Thiruppathi Brothers are
inviting press and select audiences (industry people and
fans etc.) to Anjaan's trailer and songs launch.
The function will be held on Tuesday morning (July 22) at
Chennai's Sathyam Cinemas. Recently Anjaan game was
launched and top scorers of the game are also invited for
this event.
The music from the film will be available from July 23,
which also happens to be Suriya’s birthday. Anjaan songs
will be available for sale in stores and on-line. Anjaan's
post-production is in full swing and the movie is set to
release on Aug 15
Meanwhile, its Telugu version Sikander's audio will be
released in Hyderabad on July 31st by Nagarjuna and Allu
Arjun. Telugu version will have simultaneous release on
Aug 15th too.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Welcome to the fans, attending the song visual
premiere event tomorrow. Please be there by 9 am
& ensure you carry the Invitation with

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

A sneak peak about # Anjaan 's music. # Yuvan seems to
have justified the type of music he has experimented for
the director's setting. # soulful #mass

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 5m
#Anjaan songs will be available in iTunes tonight
onwards & CDs in the market tomorrow morning. I
am sure you will love the 
Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 3m
All set for #Anjaan songs visual premiere event
exclusively to media friends, industry friends, trade
& fans. Looking forward to meet u :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan audio to be launched at Sathyam Cinemas at today morning..

----------


## xeon

> Anjaan audio to be launched at Sathyam Cinemas at today morning..


*innano release ???*

----------


## GangsteR

> *innano release ???*


yess.... no formal audio launch

----------


## GangsteR

#AnjaanAudioMeet - The stage is beautifullly
garnered with slick posters from the film. It's a full-
house here with a lot of wolf-whistlers.

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 30m
#AnjaanAudioMeet - 'Oru Kan Jaadai' song is
played now. Sung by @BENny_Dayal &
@ShwetaPandit7 . And well guys, the guitarist
#YUVAN is back!
View details ·
Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 33m
#AnjaanAudioMeet - 'Kaadhal Aasai' is an instant
earworm material. Sung by #Yuvan & Sooraj
Santhosh. Brilliant lyrics by Kabilan.
View details ·
Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 38m
#AnjaanAudioMeet - Raju Bhai is here. #Surya has
arrived!

----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 18m
#AnjaanAudioMeet - Vishwas Joshi of #UTV says
"Anjaan is our biggest Tamil film so far and I have
come down from Bombay to meet #Surya "
View details ·
Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 21m
#AnjaanAudioMeet - #Thuppakki villian
@VidyutJammwal is here. #Surya
View details ·
Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 21m
#AnjaanAudioMeet - Bose iked the sizzling
chemistry between #Surya & @Samanthaprabhu2
that he wants to do a full-fledged romantic film
soon.
View details ·
Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 23m
#AnjaanAudioMeet - This year's most successful
producer Subash Chandra Bose of @ThirrupathiBros
gives the welcome address now.

----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 17m
Fans are getting ready to summon up the wolf-
whistlers in them. Video of #BangBangBang
screened now. #Surya makes a rousing entry!
#Yuvan
View details ·
Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 18m
#AnjaanAudioMeet - Vishwas Joshi of #UTV says
"Anjaan is our biggest Tamil film so far and I have
come down from Bombay to meet #Surya "
View details ·
Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 21m
#AnjaanAudioMeet - #Thuppakki villian
@VidyutJammwal is here. #Surya
View details ·
Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 21m
#AnjaanAudioMeet - Bose iked the sizzling
chemistry between #Surya & @Samanthaprabhu2
that he wants to do a full-fledged romantic film
soon.

----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 10m
#Anjaan - @Samanthaprabhu2 looks smoking-hot
and absolutely gorgeous in Ek Do Cheen song.
Whattey Wow! Ultimate dance number this.
View details ·
Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 12m
#Anjaan - Video of 'Ek Do Cheen' screened now.
Sung by #Surya and Andrea. The tune looks like an
instant chartbuster. Welcome back, #Yuvan
View details ·
Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 13m
#Anjaan - There is a quintessential #Yuvan kuthu
interlude in #BangBangBang song guys. And,
#Surya perfectly shakes a leg!
View details ·
Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 15m
#Anjaan - Talk about singer Ranjith and #Yuvan :
What a successful combo. #BangBangBang is yet
another proof. Classy, slick and colorful!

----------


## JJK

Songs kittunnavar link pm edanam...

----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon

@GangsteR  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## xeon

*Terrific music on the way from king of stylish tunes.. Yuvaan Sankar Rajaaaa*

----------


## GangsteR

''No one should identify me as Suriya''
Jul 22, 2014
Here we present to you 5 interesting questions posed by fans to Suriya, which the star answered at today's Anjaan audio premiere event held in Chennai.
Your makeovers are always a talking point. Tell us about Anjaan's makeover?
"I can't take credit for my makeovers. It's all my directors -
Gautham, Hari, Bala and Lingusamy. Anjaan's style, looks,
the way Raju Bhai walks - everything comes from Lingu. So
that's about Anjaan's makeover."
Anjaan is your fastest movie till date. It took 6 to 7
months, rather than the usual one year. How was it
possible?
"Credits to the whole team. And specially Santosh Sivan
Sir. We would have planned to shoot just two scenes a
day. But if the two scenes were wrapped up by noon,
Santosh Sir would make us shoot the next day's scene as
well. So, Santosh Sir was the main reason for the movie's
pacy shoot completion."
Every movie has a challenge. What was the challenge
you faced in Anjaan?
"To get convinced was the biggest challenge. Bala always
told me that on screen no one should identify me as
Suriya. And, that's my mantra. My challenge in Anjaan was
to make sure that people will identify me as Raju Bhai and
Krishna. That's the challenge in Anjaan, and in my every
other movie."
Lingusamy told that Anjaan was his fourth script for you?
Why did you reject the other three scripts, and chose
this script?
"I didn't reject the other three scripts. I felt I will not be
able to do justice to them. And, the fourth was like tailored
for me. And, Anjaan happened."
Tell us about Santosh Sivan and Samantha?
"Initially, we began the shoot without Samantha. And, the
entire team was waiting for Samantha's arrival. On the day,
she joined the sets, the entire team was wearing new
shirts, they would come shaven. (Laughs).
In between the shots, Samantha taught me a little Telugu. I
would call her Smart and Sharp.
Working with Santosh Sir was always a dream, and am
glad that it happened."
Finally, Suriya said, "Well, I will miss my Anjaan team!"

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Audio, Song Visuals released!
As way2movies reported earlier, Suriya's Anjaan audio
launch called off and makers have arranged for a small
event in Sathyam Cinemas today and released song
visuals.
Few media people, fans and Anjaan team are part of the
event. Anjaan team including Suriya, music compoer
Yuvan, director Lingusamy, Vidyuth Jamwal, UTV's
Dhananjayan, fight master Silva and others.
Speaking at the event Yuvan said: “Everyone will have
unique voice when they catch cold. Suriya told me that he
had cold when I called him for session and I said we will
rehearse today. In about 2 hrs Suriya completed the song
and I asked him to leave. Later when Suriya asked me for
recording I told I've already handedover the DAT copy to
Sony Music.”
'Ek Do Theen Char' song is one of the highlights of Anjaan
music album. “Yuvan has earlier sung the song. Later,
Lingusamy insisted me to sing the song, after listenting to
my voice in nescafe ad composed by singer Karthik. That's
how my singing debut happened”, Suriya said.
All the Anjaan tracks and their visuals attracted the crowd
at the function. Anjaan music will be available in stores
from tomorrow.

----------


## GangsteR

Samanthaprabhu2
Flight delay, baggage lost in transit and food
poisoning. Worst day ever. Really sad that I
couldn't attend the Anjaan audio function today

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 1h
Thanks to the presence of our industry friends &
media friends for the #Anjaan song visual premiere
event. You made it grand. Happy :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 1h
#Anjaan song visuals premiere event went on very
well. Thanks to all the fans, who made it to the
event & I hope you were taken care well

----------


## aak

GangsteR anjaan trailer ennu varum?

----------


## GangsteR

> GangsteR anjaan trailer ennu varum?


ee week varum  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Surya's Anjaan Audio launched in Sathyam Cinemas
The most expected Anjaan Audio launch has been planned
to be held in Chennai trade center in a grand manner.
However due to some reason the producers cancelled the
function and just released the audio in Sathyam cinemas
today.
Few songs has been screened and the highlight of the
show, Surya and Yuvan's song performance. Almost the
entire Anjaan team was present except Samantha who was
busy with her shooting schedule. Here are few clicks from
the event.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' audio premiere, a grand affair!

The audio premiere of Anjaan , written & directed by N.Lingusamy
was a grand affair at a popular cineplex today (July22), in Chennai. Anjaan starring Suriya, Samantha, Soori, Vidyut Jamwal & Manoj Bajpai is one of the most anticipated movies this year which is being produced by UTV Motion Pictures and Thirrupathi Brothers.
Apart from the people who were part of the movie, the
event was graced by bigwigs of K-town.
The slickly edited, hugely popular teaser was showcased
again during the event to huge cheers among fans. Then
the makers showcased the audio of two songs from the
movie Oru Kan Jaadai and Siripu En Speciality with the
lyrics. Further, more surprise was unveiled when the visuals
of two more songs Bang Bang and Ek Do Teen were also
screened. The songs looked all set to rule the charts &
were played amidst roaring applause.
The hero of the event Yuvan Shankar Raja discussed about
each and every song from the album in detail along with
the respective lyricists Madan Karky, Na Muthukumar,
Kabilan and Viveka. Yuvan also sang few lines from the
melody Kaadhal Aasai on the request of fans.
Suriya, who was at his candid self narrated his experience
while singing the Ek Do Teen number and rendered couple
of lines from the song.
Noted personalities like Gnanavelraja, Manobala, Abhirami
Ramanathan, director Sasi, AL Vijay, Vikram Kumar,
Cameraman Natraj, Parthiban, KR and many others also
wished success for the movie and had good words to say
it and the cast.
The event ended with the birthday celebration of Suriya,
who urged his fans not to waste money on elaborate
celebrations and instead requested his fans to help the
needy.
UTV South chief, G Dhananjayan thanked the fans & the
media for their support and screened the songs one more
time much to the delight of the fans.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan songs unveiled!

Suriya's much-awaited upcoming movie Anjaan , is painting
the town red. The makers have been seeing unprecedented
success and a huge buzz has been surrounding all
activities related to the movie. The music album of Anjaan ,
composed by Yuvanshankar Raja, was to originally be
released on July 17, but was later postponed to July 22,
before a formal audio launch was scrapped. However, the
visuals of the songs were screened today at Sathyam
Cinemas, in the presence of a number of celebrities from
K-town. A few of the celebrities who were present at the
function are - KR, Abhirami Ramanathan, Escape Artistes
Motion Pictures Madhan, KE Gnanavel Raja, Manobala,
Sasi, Vikram Kumar, Gokul, Ponram, director Vijay,
Parthiban and Vinoth, apart from the cast and crew of the
movie.
Following the screening of the songs, the whole area
looked like a festival place with amazing response from all
present. All the celebrities were full of praise for Yuvan's
music, Lingusamy's direction, Suriya's performance and his
sizzling on screen chemistry with Samantha. The highlight
of this movie's album is that Suriya himself has rendered
his voice for a song. It is a peppy dance number 'Ek do
teen chaar...', crooned by Suriya and Andreah. The lyrics
for the songs have been penned by Na. Muthukumar,
Viveka, Madhan Karky and Kabilan. The album is said to be
a complete one with tracks from all genres being included
in it.
The whole Anjaan team is upbeat with the response it is
getting... Stay tuned for detailed updates on the music
tracks.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan is a story of brothers, friends, love. in short, an entertainer
Suriya's Anjaan audio is all set to be released on July 23. In a recent media interaction, Suriya has said " Anjaan is a story of brothers, love, friends and it is indeed an entertainer".
Suriya has said that Lingusamy is always known for making
pleasant films which make people smile and stylish film
making comes naturally to him. Anjaan has Suriya playing
dual role and Samantha is the female lead, the film also
has Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj Bajpai and many to its star cast.
Produced by UTV and Thirrupathi brothers, Anjaan is slated
for a grand Independence day release.

----------


## GangsteR

Mass and sizzling song visuals of anjaan create huge buzz


Today Anjaan team premiered two song visuals for media and selected fans. The first song which the team premiered was
Suriya's introduction number 'Bang Bang Bang', which had
stylish visuals and portrayed the Rajhu Bhai's lifestyle, his
characterization and relationship with Vidyut Jamwal.
Easily, the visuals are most stylish and it is one of the best
introduction songs for Suriya.
Suriya has brought superstar's stylishness in the Bang
Bang Bang number with all his swag but the good thing is
he didn't imitate Rajinikanth and has given his own style
statement. Not to forget Santosh Sivan's cinematography
which has given a new stylish quotient to Suriya.
After Bang Bang Bang, the team premiered 'Ek Tho Theen
Chaar' which is a peppy/kuthu number with Samantha
sported in the all new glam avatar. Samantha looked super
cute and everyone who saw the video has stunned by her
new look . As both Suriya and Samantha has performed
fast movements, the energy level is top notch.
Suriya has sung the Ek Tho Theen Chaar with so much
ease and his voice suited the peppy number. After the
premiere of two songs, now the buzz for Anjaan got
increased and many trade people including Abhirami
Ramanthan, Keyar, Escape Artists Madan and many lauded
Anjaan team for the extra-ordinary visuals.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya\'s cold gets him an unique voice


Suriya's song in 'Ek Do Theen Chaar' song is getting rave reception among fans and media people who have seen the
visuals today. Speaking about the song Yuvan said "
Every singer will get an unique voice during cold and
sometimes it will help for the mood of the song, similarly
when I asked Suriya to come for song recording he told me
that he had cold on that day but I insisted him to come by
saying that the session would be a rehearsal" .
Yuvan added " Later within two hours Suriya completed
the song and I asked him to leave". When Suriya asked
about the final recording session, Yuvan told him that he
has already handed over the DAT copy to Sony Music.
Earlier Yuvan listened to Suriya's singing in the Nescafe
advertisement's jingles which is composed by singer
Karthik and when Lingusamy suggested the idea he readily
agreed.
Suriya said " Ek Do Theen Chaar song was initially sung by
Yuvan but Lingusamy pushed me to sing and that's how
my singing debut happened".

----------


## K K R

Song pm please  :Thnku:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Song pm please


kittumbol taram

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

_Anjaans ongs, 5 ennathil 3 ennam kollam.
Bang Bang Bang Mass anu. :)

__




_

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

_#Anjaanalbum : Nevertheless, better than some bland ones that come from Yuvan. My pick : #BangBangBang, #KaadhalAasai& #OruKanJaadai
__




_

----------


## GangsteR

Pm.... @GaniThalapathi

----------


## POKIRI

Bang Bang Bang full video song...Low Quality...!! sambavam kalippilla...ennaalum pratheekshicha aa mass illa...!!

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya opens on Anjaan


Suriya’s Anjaan is round the corner and its making waves
as the next hyped film of this year. The movie’s trailer are
rocking the social media for its stylish portrayal and
speaking to the media, Suriya has expressed his
satisfaction on the way the flick has panned out. The movie
is about brothers, friendship and love. The sort of
ingredients that an ardent movie goer would love it
The movie which is also said to be depicting Suriya in a
dual role after his ‘Maatraan’, will also see Vidyuth Jamwal,
Samantha and Bollywood actor Manoj Bajpai in significant
roles. Suriya further mentioned that Lingusamy’s movies
are light hearted and entertaining, the extra cream on this
movie will be Santhosh Sivan’s vibrant capture and the
style quotient. Mark your calendars this I-day!

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' audio release event story
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, July 22, 2014]
One of the most anticipated audio in the recent times has
arrived in a grand style. The event was opened to Press,
Online media, Social networking partners, and most
importantly to fans. Suriya had a thunderous welcome with
whistles, claps, and fans kept cheering his name all the
way. The lyrical videos of, 'Oru Kan Jaadai' & "Sirippu En'
shown to the fans and media.
N. Subash Chandrabose gave the welcome speech and
greeted the fans and said they are pairing up with Suriya's
brother Karthi for "Enni Ezhu Naal'. Vishwaas Joshi, CFO
of UTV Disney studios followed and went on to say that he
is completely awed by the super stardom of Suriya and
wished the 'Anjaan' star a very happy birthday.
Then the most awaited visuals of 'Bang Bang Bang' &
Suriya's maiden attempt on playback singing 'Ek Do Teen'
and the teaser which is a viral hit already screened and all
three garnered huge applause. The visuals were stunning
and the chemistry between Suriya and Samantha will be in
the limelight for sure. Yuvan Shankar Raja, the hero of
today's event explained how he managed to dish out
different genres in the album. Kabilan, Madhan Karky,
Viveka, and Na. Muthukumar appreciated the other side of
Lingusamy for his voracious sense over lyrics and tunes.
Suriya & Yuvan rendered couple of lines from 'Ek Do Teen'
after giving brief introduction about all the songs. Abirami
Ramanathan, Escape Artists Madhan, Manobala, Sasi, A.L.
Vijay, Vikram Kumar, Gokul, Ponram, Vinoth, and Natty
Kumar had few words to say and wished the birthday boy
in advance. Parthiban ended the list with his trademark
speech and gave a scoop about Suriya's next movie.
The notable absentees were Samantha and Santosh Sivan.
Upon popular demand the songs and teaser played once
again at the end for the fans. Overall, this audio release
have clogged few more points in raising the expectation
for 'Anjaan'.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' is the fastest
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, July 22, 2014]
Suriya is known as Mr. Perfect for the roles he undertake,
be it Duraisingam in 'Singam', Surya and Krishna in
'Vaaranam Aayiram' he gets converted as the character
itself and the audience would not see the real Suriya
anywhere. So, all his heavyweight movies in the past has
been in making for at least an year before hitting the silver
screens. 

'Anjaan' started around last December and its going to
have an August 15 release which is quite un-natural for
Suriya's movies. While addressing the media on the audio
release, Suriya credited the cameraman, Santosh Sivan
who is a livewire and always ready to go the extra mile. He
added, Lingusamy's script was ideal and everything was in
readiness. Well, this shows the value of a perfect team
work and good pre-production planning.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's cold 'Anjaan''s gain
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, July 22, 2014]


Now we all know Suriya has sung a song in 'Anjaan' with
Andrea which is a romantic dance number. Suriya revealed
what had happened exactly and why he was chosen to
croon the number. The 'Ek Do Teen' was shot and later on
while listening to the song which was already rendered by
Yuvan as rough track, he suggested a change for the male
lead singer to add some more pep.
Suriya's 'Anjaan' Audio Launch
Hearing this, Yuvan and Lingusamy has asked Suriya to try
singing for the same. Though he was reluctant initially he
picked up some confidence with the singing experience he
had for a commercial. Unfortunately he caught up with
cold on the day of recording but Yuvan forced Suriya by
saying the cold might be a blessing in disguise and it could
give a different tone to your voice. Much to everyone's
surprise, Suriya completed the song within 2 hours and it
came out really well. The fans at the audio launch went
berserk while seeing the song. A sure shot hit is on the
way.

----------


## GangsteR

The surprise element in 'Anjaan'
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, July 22, 2014]
The teaser of 'Anjaan' showed two Suriya's and didn't
give a clear picture whether the actor plays two roles
simultaneously or not. Early today at the audio release the
'Anjaan' team delighted the media people and fans by
playing the visuals of 'Bang Bang Bang' and 'Ek Do
Teen'. The former song clarified the doubt by showing
both the avatars of Suriya in couple of frames together.
Even Suriya went on to reveal the other character's name
as, Krishna.


Both the songs are so rich in visuals and the latter one was
very colourful. Samantha looked like million bucks and
sparked a delightful chemistry with dashing Suriya. Many
people from the trade attended the event and few notables
like Abhirami Ramanthan, Keyar, Escape Artists Madan
have lauded the brilliant work by Santosh sivan and
Yuvan's captivating music.

----------


## GangsteR

Here is a Video of #Anjaan Songs Preview Event..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3UC6hMMCII

----------


## POKIRI

@GangsteR songs kittiyaa...??  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Music Review Movie crow

Bang Bang Bang – K.G. Ranjith gives an awe-inspiring
start to the “Andheri Puli”. The occasional pumping
outbursts, bullet shots and electro are thundering to say
the least! Madhan Karky revels in the “mass”-area too
giving us an appropriate sense of heroism through his
words.

Oru Kan Jaadai – This is the perfect song where Yuvan
gets to display his rock histrionics. With Benny Dayal at the
helm of affairs, the track never drops its tempo. This song
should work better with visuals.

Ek Do Teen – Don’t get fooled by the tinge of an Arabic
influence at the very start. This track transforms into the
quintessential colourful Tamil duet which is here only to
entertain with its own folk-ish shimmer. Probably inspired
by actor Vijay's success as a singer, Surya’s tests his vocal
chords in this dawdling ' kuthu' number. Andrea pitches in
with her expertise and joins the party effortlessly. Foot-
tapping and catchy despite lacking freshness!

Kadhal Asai – Yuvan is in rollicking form in this song never
lets the song slip away as he holds together the tune and
arrangement in style. The North-Indian flavour is very much
evident. For fans who are used to an influential melody
from all his big albums, Yuvan has made sure that he
doesn’t disappoint.

Siripu En – Intoxicating feel throughout, and adds to the
numerous list of Yuvan’s club numbers with a surreal
feeling. And a valuable addition at that! Manasi’s dazzles
in a track that transports us right into the feel with no
reluctance, whatsoever.

On the whole, “ Anjaan ” may not be a “ Paiyya ”, but is
definitely Yuvan back to his energetic times. He plays safe
as he includes a track or two that are meant to be purely
for commercial reasons and not to be taken very seriously,
but nevertheless entertaining.
Rating: 6.5/10

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu
Thankyou for all the get better msgs. It worked.
#ANJAAN promotions in full swing. Also wishing
#Suriya the happiest birthday yet.

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR songs kittiyaa...??


nope...mp3 link kittumbol taram

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Chennai theatrical rights by Abhirami Mega
Mall, Chengelpet & Madurai by Gopuram films. Very
wide release guaranteed on Aug 15th

----------


## GangsteR

CINEMALEAD REVIEW

Anjaan music review
Verdict : Pure chartbuster material.
Staring : Suriya,
Samantha, Vidyut
Jamwal, Manoj Bajpayee
Director : Lingusamy
Music : Yuvan Shankar Raja
Production : UTV,Thirupathi brothers

Anjaan brings back the exciting combo of Lingusamy and Yuvan
Shankar who gave us the superb Paiyaa. This time for the elder brother, fans of Yuvan have been waiting for a flawless album since long. Without wasting any more time, let's get to the songs right away.

Bang Bang Bang : Singer : Ranjith, Lyrics : Karky
( PICK )
An absolutely rocking start to the album, incidentally taken
over by the use of rock guitars. The song gets onto you in
a jiffy, Ranjith's voice is an apt choice. The Arabian
interlude is a scream, as this song's lyrics stresses on
glorifying Raju Bhai and his activities. The backgrounds
have been planned with a lot of thought deviated to the
theme of the film. With stylish visuals, this sure will be a
treat onscreen.

Oru Kan Jaadai : Singers : Benny Dayal, Shweta Pandit,
Lyrics : Viveka ( PICK )
Yuvan picks up the energetic vocals of Benny Dayal for
this one, and it pays off big time. A light rock song with
intuited drum orchestrations, Oru Kan Jaadai is a track
where the vocals and music complement each other very
well. Viveka's words cause no harm to the song, making a
foot tapping track on the whole.

Ek Do Theen Chaar : Singers : Suriya, Andrea Jeremiah,
Lyrics : Na.Muthukumar ( PICK )
The most expected track in the album is here, paving way
to Suriya himself on the mic. Doubtlessly a party at the big
screens, this track which has been filmed colorfully is a
celebration. Though Suriya's voice doesn't have the vibe of
a mainstream singer, it has enough to fit into the mood of
the song. The instrumentation is mainly kuthu-based with a
tune that sounds northern.

Kaadhal Aasai : Singer : Yuvan Shankar Raja, Sooraj
Santhosh, Lyrics : Kabilan ( PICK )
The long wait for a slow and addictive number has ended.
Yuvan keeps it simple with the use of instruments such as
light chings, tabla and only gets innovative for the
interludes. The rendition is near perfect, and this song does
remind us of his earlier hit solos such as Yedho Onnu
( Paiyaa ) and Pogadhe ( Deepavali ). Such a beautiful
number, with lyrics which are as good as the vocals.

Siripu En : Singer : MM.Manasi, Lyrics : Viveka
A pedestrian item number from Yuvan. Though we have
Manasi with her suave rendering, this song stays secondary
compared to the caliber of music enjoyed throughout the
album so far. The instrumentations are adequate, thereby
ending the album on a par state.
Composing music for a big star film is no easy job, and
Yuvan is undoubtedly a king pick if you want a stellar
album for your movie. The coveted Lingusamy-Yuvan
combo is back, bringing out an album which takes the
centre stage on all mediums. Tea stalls, radio stations and
iPods will blaze away with these songs, as the true talent
in the composer has come out once again. Anjaan is an
album replete with hit numbers, we have a winner here!

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - An album lives up to the expectation & reputation
IndiaGlitz [Monday, July 21, 2014]
Lingusamy and Yuvan Shankar Raja's partnership has
already made milestones with, 'Sandakozhhi', 'Paiyaa', and
'Vettai'. They are back together once again for a genre
which never dies. The expectations were huge ever since
the project announced. The level kept raising with first look
and teaser release. Now the album sounds quite innovative
from Yuvan 's regular style. Here we go with our music
review...
Bang Bang - K.G. Ranjith
Have you ever felt taking off without travelling on a plane?
Well, if you aren't, here by listening to the prelude will give
you that experience. The blazing electric guitars starts off
only to keep building the momentum for rest of the song.
The song is a literal 'Bang Bang' material in its own form.
Having heard 'N' number of introduction materials in the
past, this one is sheer class. Yuvan leaves his signature all
over the tune and one can visualize the mass quotient that
unveils on the screen with this track as BGM. Ranjith has
rendered the song with over the top swag quotient,
particularly, when he renders, "Appappo anganga thee
pathume.. oru oraabathil avan per kaapathume.. Andheri
puli pera sonna adi nenjula" will ask you to press the
repeat button to go on a loop.
Oru Kan Jaadai - Benny Dayal, Shweta Pandit
After a heady ultra stylish hero intro, Yuvan throws a soft
rock number. A style which is not explored too much in
our part of the world. Benny Dayal gets in sync with the
tune like fish to water. He accentuates the lyrics and owns
the song literally to his name. Shweta Pandit chips in with
a lovable 'Na na na na' interlude for a while. Watch out for
a grand handshake between electronic guitars and drums
between 2.37-2.56 mins. Viveka's lyrics deserves special
mention too.. 'Thodarum potta kadhayai pola indha maalai
mudigiradhey' with verses like above he makes the song
even more special.
Ek Do Teen - Suriya, Andrea
Surprise! Its Suriya who sung the song for himself with full
confidence. He sounds too good and makes a grand entry
to his playback singing as well. But its Andrea who takes
the honors pretty easily at the end. A mild maththalam
based beats leads the way to trumpets and nadhaswarams.
A functional number which gets a new makeover, courtesy
- the brilliant orchestration and the quality of sound from
the instruments which produces a festive mood in the last
30 seconds.
Kaathal Aasai - Yuvan Shankar Raja, Sooraj Santosh
Yuvan as a singer hardly disappoints and he serves one of
his finest rendition in this track. He always tried and tested
the fusions between Hindustani & Ghazal, Arabic with
Hindustani, and even he tried Carnatic with Hindustani
flavor in the past. Much like his, 'Oruthuli Vishamaayi',
'Shaaheba' he delivers one more. The arrangements will
knock you off and leave you in a different world altogether.
Kabilan shows his skills with his fantastic lyrics, 'Unnal
vikkal varuthe ezhu naal vaarathil' is just an example of
exemplary skills of the writer and the beauty of Tamil
language.
Sirippu En - Manasi
Yuvan has saved an ace to deliver the match point here. A
song which carries the tag of instant hit all over it. What
should have been an item number gets elevated to multiple
levels and falls right in the category of a classy pub
material. The extended prelude is so gorgeous and the
string sections combines with a magical flute in the
background between the stanzas are pitch perfect.
Manasi's seductive vocals gives the song a new dimension
altogether. Viveka with his second song in the album has
raised the naughtiness. 'Sirippu en speciality.. Silk Smitha
community'.. 'Vaazhvil entha neramim naan dual sim card'
makes you laugh mischievously.
Verdict - Yuvan hit the first six after his 100+ albums.
Pick(s) of the album - Bang Bang, Oru Kan Jaadai,
Kaathal Aasai

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
My #Anjaan Picks.. #1 - Oru Kan Jaadai.. #2 -
Bang.. Bang.. #3 - Kaadhal Aasai #4 - Ek Do Teen
#5 - Siripu En My Rating: 3.5/5 Stars

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vidyut Jammwal
What a great music launch for Anjaan!! Thanks so much
Chennai for the warm reception.
!!!!

----------


## GangsteR

BEHINDWOODS REVIEW

Anjaan, one of the highly anticipated films of this year,
features Suriya and Samantha in the leads. Written and
directed by Lingusamy, the film is jointly produced by
Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures. Music is by
Yuvanshankar Raja.
Bang Bang Bang
Singers: K.G. Ranjith
Lyrics: Madan Karky
Yuvan has a bombastic winner of a chorus which makes
the cut for a pretty electric intro song for the hero. The
other sections of the tune simply plod along building a wait
for the chorus.
Oru Kan Jaadai
Singers: Benny Dayal, Shweta Pandit
Lyrics: Viveka
Benny Dayal is in fine form in this love song that sits well
in the rock category. Yuvan leaves his signature with
colorful electro fills all over this well arranged tune.
Ek Do Teen
Singers: Andrea Jeremiah, Suriya
Lyrics: Na Muthukumar
Suriya's involvement will give this suggestive tune a lot
more reach than it would have otherwise received. Overall
a fun song which the actor seems to have enjoyed taking a
stab at.
Sirippu En
Singers: M M Manasi
Lyrics: Viveka
A cabaret styled tune where Yuvan works underneath the
middle eastern melody to make things more interesting.
But the lyrics and the singing presents itself as bit too
generic.
Kaadhal Aasai
Singers: Sooraj Santhosh, Yuvanshankar Raja
Lyrics: Kabilan
A sufi styled melody which does serve as a reflection of
Yuvan’s current phase. However there are familiar old traits
of the star composer, such as the high register singing and
the uplifting chorus which is quintessential Yuvan.
Verdict: Yuvan gives some of these familiar templates a
fresh overhaul.
( 2.75 / 5.0

----------


## POKIRI

songs decent reviews undallo...palarum parayunnu yuvan te recent best album ennu...  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> songs decent reviews undallo...palarum parayunnu yuvan te recent best album ennu...


yes media reviewd ellam super aanu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> songs decent reviews undallo...palarum parayunnu yuvan te recent best album ennu...


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P-8u9_...#watch_actions__

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya and Hrithik's 'Bang Bang' !
Jul 22, 2014


'Bang Bang' seems to be Indian Cinema's Anthem, these days. Two Superstars - Suriya and Hrithik Roshan's next movies have relation to the term 'Bang Bang'.
Hrithik Roshan's next movie that has Katrina Kaif playing the female lead is titled Bang Bang. It is produced by Fox Star Studios, and it is the official remake of Tom Cruise - Cameron Diaz's blockbuster film, Knight and Day.
While, in the South, 'Bang Bang' is a song in Suriya's
Independence Day release Anjaan. Today the team had
invited the press for the official launch of the songs, and
the initial reports say, "Bang Bang is an action packed
number, with Suriya and Vidyut's full-on style and swag."

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Pm.... @GaniThalapathi


Kitiyitila. . . . :Vandivittu:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> yes media reviewd ellam super aanu


Aarambam Level Illa.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Exclusive - Trendsetting Suriya and ultra-glamorous Samantha
Jul 22, 2014
A special screening of a couple of Anjaan songs - Bang Bang Bang and Ek Do Theen Chaar, was held for members of the film media and also select fans of Suriya at the Sathyam theater premises in Chennai today morning, the 22nd of July. The event
was designed as a Suriya birthday special (tomorrow the 23rd, being his birthday) and the music CD was also officially released by Suriya and the team.
Here we present to you a sneak peek at the visuals of the
two songs which were screened.
Bang Bang Bang - This action-packed song, partly set in a
club, is targeted at Suriya's fan-base and features the star
at his stylish and trendy best. He sports shades and a
toothpick with a nice mean attitude and also goes about
bashing and shooting down his enemies with utter disdain,
in this number. Vidyut Jamwal is seen as Suriya's trusted
gang mate and his energy and looks are top-notch.
Maryam Zakaria adds a heavy dose of oomph to the song
in a brief appearance. Yuvan's composition is truly peppy
and all those rock touches serve the song well. Suriya's
dance moves in the second interlude ought to send the
audience into raptures when the film releases.
Ek Do Theen Chaar - The much hyped song which Suriya
himself has sung, has turned out as a 'pakka' masala
number which will work big time with the masses. The
tempo of the song is heavy, fast-paced and Suriya has
come up with an effortless performance from behind the
mike. It is Samantha who is the song's biggest revelation
and 'eyeball grabber' with her skimpy attires (which even
earned a mention from senior producer Keyaar at the
launch) and 'bindass' attitude while dancing. Expect young
fans to dance along when this number comes on screen.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Suriya bows down on stage and appeals against piracy
Jul 22, 2014
A special event was held today morning where a couple of songs from Suriya's Anjaan were screened to a select gathering of fans and the media. All the songs from the movie were played over the speakers and Anjaan's music team comprising composer Yuvan Shankar Raja and the lyricists Kabilan, Viveka, Na. Muthukumar and Madhan Karky, came on stage along with the director Lingusamy to discuss the making of all the songs.
Lead actor Suriya also represented the music team as he
has sung the number 'Ek Do Theen Chaar' and he shared
his experience behind the mike. He also sang the opening
lines from the song along with Yuvan.
Suriya also spoke about his admiration for Lingusamy, his
fans' love towards him ahead of his birthday and also
touched upon the serious issue of piracy.
"I have learnt a lot from Lingusamy - about being a good
man, about friendship and about being positive. He is a
man without any enemies. It is a blessing that he keeps
picking up such good movies. Anjaan will satisfy all
sections of audience at the theatres.
Seeing all this love from you fans, I actually believe that
today is my birthday. 1000 plus fans in Chennai alone
have indulged in organ donation and blood donation. I
feel so proud and humbled to see such love and
humanity in my fans.
I also request my fans to not waste money on birthday
posters. Such publicity doesn't make me happy. Help
your fellow human beings and the poor, needy. That
gives me the most satisfaction.
And finally I humbly request all of you to not watch
movies on pirated VCDs and DVDs. For Singam 2 alone,
around 45 lakh pirated CDs were in the market. A lot of
people are dependent on the film fraternity and only you
can save them all."
Suriya prostrated on stage and completed his speech. And
finally a huge garland was presented to him ahead of his
birthday tomorrow.

----------


## GangsteR

> Kitiyitila. . . .


mp3 link undenkil pm taa

----------


## Laleattan



----------


## pterion2910

tamilnewmp3.net

----------


## POKIRI

*Satisfying Album if not exciting. Bang Bang Bang, Oru Kan Jaadai and Kaadhal Aasai are my picks... Kaadhal Aasai Yuvanu pakaram vere ethelum singer aayirunnel range aayane....Sufi aayond a perfection kittiyilla... item song ordinary and 123 okay... Suriya de voice angottu pora. entho oru spelling mistake  

overall abv avg intem good intem idakku nilkkum*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - out in iTunes officially...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

jiiva @ Actorjiiva 
Happy bday to brother Suriya! Have a good one
with anjaan! cheers

----------


## GangsteR

Madhan Karky @ madhankarky 
#BangBangBang #1 in iTunes :) thank you all for
your lovely comments. Happy to see #Anjaan album
in all India #1 pic.twitter.com/i9xqlGL3Ij

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya celebrates his birthday today!

Suriya is celebrating his 39th birthday today (July 23). He is chilling it out with family in Chennai. Yesterday the songs of his Anjaan was premiered and later in the night, the team had a birthday celebration. He cut a huge digital cake with Anjaan logo with friends and Anjaan team. Today Suriya features as one of the hottest stars in the
Kollywood trade. He has not only a huge market in Tamil
Nadu but has a strong presence in rest of India and
overseas. His Telugu dubbing command a huge price.
Now the actor has evolved as a larger than life mass hero,
with his Singam 2, being the highest collecting film of
2013. His Anjaan releasing on August 15, is sure to take
him to greater heights. UTV and Thirrupathi Brothers are
planning to release the Hindi version of the film, as
dubbed Singam 2 did reasonable business in North India.
Meanwhile Suriya is currently doing Venkat Prabhu directed
Masss, produced by Studio Green. The film is said to be
an horror comedy, and something different for Suriya. And
in December Suriya will start work on his Vikram Kumar
directed film to be produced by his home banner 2D
Entertainment. Next year he will also be doing a Hari film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#HappyBirthdaySuriya 1 Tamil Actor who cracked
da AP market big time.. Got rave reviews for RC2
from B-town press.. Has Pan-India Potential!

----------


## xeon

*ithokke enthu songs aade?? Onnu polumillallo kelkkan kollavunne.. Enthayalum suriya paadi. nalloru paattu koduthudarunno?* 

 :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:

----------


## GangsteR

> *ithokke enthu songs aade?? Onnu polumillallo kelkkan kollavunne.. Enthayalum suriya paadi. nalloru paattu koduthudarunno?*


njan onnum kettilla...reviews okae above avg aanu

----------


## JJK

> *ithokke enthu songs aade?? Onnu polumillallo kelkkan kollavunne.. Enthayalum suriya paadi. nalloru paattu koduthudarunno?*


songs mosham ano, :Sad:  kelkkan pattila, dwnld cheyde vechitund.....

----------


## michael

songs engenae undu abv avrg reviews aanello kooduthalum.....

----------


## xeon

> njan onnum kettilla...reviews okae above avg aanu


Kollilla macha .. just kettu nokku. enikkishtapettilla

----------


## xeon

> songs engenae undu abv avrg reviews aanello kooduthalum.....


aa Bang Bang kollam.. Vere ellam kanakka. Suriyade ek dho theen okke veruthe

----------


## xeon

> songs mosham ano, kelkkan pattila, dwnld cheyde vechitund.....


just kettu nokku. Catchy numbers onnum enikku thonnilla.  Bang banga bang kollam kelkkan.. chilappo movie verumbol songs ishtamakumarikkum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

_Xpectd More Frm Yuvan. Bang Bang Kollam. YStrday Ituns Prmo Kettu. Full Album Just Ok one.
_

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan song review


Bang Bang Bang – Singer : KG Ranjith ;
Lyrics : Madhan Karky — Cries of heavy rock
and in-your-face lyrics by Madhan Karky make
this one a perfect mass hero introduction
number. When was the last time Surya had a
stylish mass hero opening track? It’s so
exciting to see Ranjith and Yuvan back on
track. They are undoubtedly one of the
successful combos in Tamil film music.
After Vilayadu Mankatha, the duo has delivered
a rollicking track
Oru Kan jaadai – Singers : Benny Dayal,
Shweta Pandit ; Lyrics : Viveka — Blasting
vocals of Benny Dayal and smashing guitar
sounds throughout the song make this one a
delightful rock number. That’s two rock tracks
on the trot in the album. Though Shweta
provides adequate support to Benny, it’s the
latter who truly owned this one.
Ek Do Teen – Singers : Suriya, Andrea ;
Lyrics : Na Muthukumar — Being the most
anticipated song in the album, it doesn’t let
you down after all. It kicks off beautifully with
Andrea’s earthy humming prelude and then the
typical kuthu beats take the center-stage.  In
the second charanam, it evidently feels like
Surya’s rendition could not equalize Yuvan’s
booming tune. One feels a much experienced
singer would have done justice to the song.
Nevertheless, an enjoyable number and has the
potential to rock the charts in upcoming days
Kadhal Aasai – Singers : Yuvan, Sooraj
Santhosh ; Lyrics : Kabilan — Pathos and
Yuvan – Beat this. Yuvan reaffirms that he is
the king of pathos among all the contemporary
composers. An instantly addictive tune,
uplifting chorus portions with Yuvan’s
dominating vocals and soulful lyrics of Kabilan
make this one a winner. It has the soulfulness
of Pogadhe Pogadhe, innocence of Kannai
Vittu and the longingness of Natpukkullae. Our
PICK of the album.
Sirippu En – Singers : Manasi ; Lyrics : Viveka
— Probably, the only middling track of the
album. Manasi’s thumping vocals is the only
heartening aspect of an otherwise
underwhelming tune.
Anjaan Songs Review
Rating : 3.25/5

----------


## GangsteR

> Kollilla macha .. just kettu nokku. enikkishtapettilla


Arrambam level illenkil kanakka....

----------


## dipu10

dissapointing album frm yuvan  :Sad: 

arrambham, biriyani okkke sherikkum ishttapettirunuu..
paiyaa'kk shesham lingusamy-yuvan aa levelil ethiyittilaa.. bt vettai ithilum bettr aayi thoniii..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Arrambam level illenkil kanakka....


Nee Ketile:(?

----------


## xeon

> Arrambam level illenkil kanakka....


Aarambam ple okke thanne.. just kettu nokku

----------


## dipu10

> Aarambam ple okke thanne.. just kettu nokku


arrambham kidilan album aarnuu.. IMO

adadada.. stylish thamizhachi..  :Giveup: 
melala 'um kuzhapamilaa.. 

en fuse' okke aalkark ishttapettirunu enu thonunuu..

ithile 'bang bang' traileril kettapoll ishtapetirunuu.. enkilum lyrics okke verrupikkal.. 

yuvante voice enikk bayankara ishtamaanu.. bt kadhal aasai kettapoll verraarelum paadiyirunel kurrachoode nanaayene enu thonii.. oru kan jaadai chumma kettirikaam.. visuals erangumbo sng ishtapedumarkum

----------


## xeon

> arrambham kidilan album aarnuu.. IMO
> 
> adadada.. stylish thamizhachi.. 
> melala 'um kuzhapamilaa.. 
> 
> en fuse' okke aalkark ishttapettirunu enu thonunuu..
> 
> ithile 'bang bang' traileril kettapoll ishtapetirunuu.. enkilum lyrics okke verrupikkal.. 
> 
> yuvante voice enikk bayankara ishtamaanu.. bt kadhal aasai kettapoll verraarelum paadiyirunel kurrachoode nanaayene enu thonii.. oru kan jaadai chumma kettirikaam.. visuals erangumbo sng ishtapedumarkum


ADADA AARAMBHAM KIDUKKI 
en fuse' kidu aarunnu.. vaaki ellam  :Vedi:

----------


## xeon

> arrambham kidilan album aarnuu.. IMO
> 
> adadada.. stylish thamizhachi.. 
> melala 'um kuzhapamilaa.. 
> 
> en fuse' okke aalkark ishttapettirunu enu thonunuu..
> 
> ithile 'bang bang' traileril kettapoll ishtapetirunuu.. enkilum lyrics okke verrupikkal.. 
> 
> yuvante voice enikk bayankara ishtamaanu.. bt kadhal aasai kettapoll verraarelum paadiyirunel kurrachoode nanaayene enu thonii.. oru kan jaadai chumma kettirikaam.. visuals erangumbo sng ishtapedumarkum


*Mumbai Gateukkum Roadukkum oru peru thaan ... 
*

----------


## dipu10

> *Mumbai Gateukkum Roadukkum oru peru thaan ... 
> *


 :Yuk:  

trlr irangiya tymil thane ithivide paranjirunuu.. 
madhan karky  :Ahupinne:

----------


## JJK

> just kettu nokku. Catchy numbers onnum enikku thonnilla.  Bang banga bang kollam kelkkan.. chilappo movie verumbol songs ishtamakumarikkum


songs kettu, avg one... Kidu songs akum enna karudiyad... S2 songs edilum kollarnnu...

----------


## GangsteR

A grand birthday bash for the Anjaan star
Jul 23, 2014


Coinciding with Suriya's 39th birthday, a grand party was organized by UTV Motion Pictures' Dhananjayan for the Anjaan star yesterday night at the Leela Palace hotel in Chennai. Suriya cut the customary birthday cake in the midst of many guests and
industry friends.
A brief list of the guests who made it to yesterday's b-day
bash is as follows - R.D.Rajasekhar, Vidyut Jamwal,
Lingusamy, Subash Chandra Bose, Arya, Venkat Prabhu,
Premgi, Antony, Parthiban, Sanjana Singh, Vijay
Sethupathi, Neelima, C.V.Kumar, P.Madan, Santosh Sivan,
A.M.Ratnam, Vikraman, Rajeevan, Amma Creations Siva,
Gnanavel Raja, Kumki Ashwin, Ravi K Chandran, Keyaar,
Pushkar-Gayathri, Natty, Viveka, Gokul, Na.Muthukumar,
Manobala, VJ Ramya, Pandiraj to name a few.
Behindwoods once again wishes Suriya a very happy
birthday and a healthy life ahead.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> songs kettu, avg one... Kidu songs akum enna karudiyad... S2 songs edilum kollarnnu...


Yes Singam 2 songs ithilum nallatharunnu ..But S2 songs resamayi thonniyathu screenil vannappolanu.. So ithum athupole nannakum ennu pratheekshikkam..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' Suriya turns 39 today
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, July 23, 2014]


As per the date of birth today is the birthday of Suriya. But
team 'Anjaan' has made it big yesterday itself with an
audio launch and poured wishes to one of the most stylish
actor in Kollywood. Though he turns 39 today, he can
easily carry the roles of a college goer which is half of his
age. It's been 17 glorious years for Suriya in the industry
and he still going strong with every projects he involves in.
Ever since he got in to Bala's camp for 'Nandha' he came
out like a man with an ultimate mission. He was literally
unstoppable from there on. Sruiya has played almost every
role within 30 movies, right from being an honest Police
officer to a drug addict who goes on to become a Military
officer with his sheer determination, a conjoined twins,
gangster, a revolutionary student, as a hunchback person,
he has done it all. Indiaglitz, wishes Suriya a wonderful
birthday and lot of success in all his project.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's birthday treat to Parthiban
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, July 23, 2014]
After playing a majestic role with Karthi in 'Aayirathil
Oruvan' Parthiban will be playing an important role with his
elder brother Suriya. While attending the audio release of
'Anjaan' Parthiban said that, Suriya came to his seat and
happily disclosed that he is acting with me. A star of
Suriya's stature saying that he is acting with me itself is a
privilege and I take this as his birthday treat.


Watch Suriya's 'Anjaan' Audio Launch
The project details for Parthiban and Suriya starrer is yet to
revealed. Post 'Anjaan' Suriya will be taking part in Venkat
Prabhu's 'Mass' and Parthiban is currently busy finding a
right date to launch his 'Kathai Thiraikathai Vasananam
Iyakkam' which recently got a clean U certificate from
censor board.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
My caller tune changed to #Anjaan 's song
#BangBangBang ... what about you? Love the song
& impact.Thanks to U1 & @madhankarky
@dirlingusamy

----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Is A Story About Friendship & Brothers ,
How A Brother Embarks On A Journey To Find His
Elder Brother And Its Mystery | 

Anjaan Screenplay Is Not From Hero's Perspective
Its The Director Perspective Way He Reveals Is
Really Nice Its Breezy Entertainer -

----------


## GangsteR

Tamannaah Bhatia @ tamannaahspeaks 
Happy birthday to the most amazing Surya sir!!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## karthi007

Bang bang song matram ishtapettu...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## POKIRI

Trailer evdedo Lingusami  :Ninte:   :Ninte:   :Ninte:

----------


## GangsteR

ഇന്ന് 39ാം ജന്മദിനം ആഘോഷിക്കുന്ന തമിഴ്
സൂപ്പർ താരം സൂര്യയ്ക്ക് 'അഞ്ചാൻ'
ടീം ഇന്നലെ രാത്രി പിറന്നാൾ
പാർട്ടി ഒരുക്കിയിരുന്നു.
ഇന്നലെ രാവിലെ ചെന്നൈയിലെ സത്യം സിനിമാസിൽ
വച്ച് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഗാനങ്ങൾ
സൂര്യയും സംവിധായകൻ ലിങ്കുസാമിയും ഉൾപ്പെട്ട
ടീം പ്രകാശനം ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. ചടങ്ങിൽ മാധ്യമ
പ്രവർത്തകരും തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കപ്പെട്ട സൂര്യ
ഫാൻസും പങ്കെടുത്തിരുന്നു. 'അഞ്ചാനി'ലെ രണ്ടു
ഗാനങ്ങളുടെ വീഡിയോയും ചടങ്ങിൽ
പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചിരുന്നു.
ഓഡിയോ പ്രകാശന വേളയിൽ വച്ച് സൂര്യ
തന്റെ ആരാധകരുടെ ചില ചോദ്യങ്ങൾക്ക്
മറുപടി പറയുകയുണ്ടായി. അവയിൽ ചിലത് ചുവടെ..
ഓരോ സിനിമയിലും ഓരോ ലുക്ക്
ആണല്ലോ..'അഞ്ചാനി'ലെ പുതിയ
ലുക്കിനെപ്പറ്റി..
ഗൗതം, ഹരി, ബാല..ഇപ്പോൾ
ലിങ്കുസാമി തുടങ്ങിയ
എന്റെ സംവിധായകർക്കാണ്
ഓരോ സിനിമയിലും എന്റെ രൂപത്തിൽ വരുത്തുന്ന
മാറ്റത്തിന്റെ മുഴുവൻ ക്രെഡിറ്റും . 'അഞ്ചാൻ'
എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ രാജു ഭായ് എന്ന
കഥാപാത്രം എങ്ങനെ സംസാരിക്കണം,
എങ്ങനെ നടക്കണം എന്നതിൽ
തുടങ്ങി എല്ലാം ലിങ്കുസാമിയാണ് എനിക്ക്
പറഞ്ഞു തന്നത്. ഇത് അദ്ധേഹത്തിന്റെ സിനിമയാണ്.
ഓരോ സിനിമയും ഓരോ വെല്ലുവിളിയാണ്.
'അഞ്ചാന്' വേണ്ടി നേരിട്ട വെല്ലുവിളികൾ..
ഇതാണ് കഥാപാത്രം എന്ന്
എന്നെ തന്നെ ബോദ്ധ്യപ്പെടുത്തുക എന്നതായിരുന്നു
എന്റെ ആദ്യത്തെ വെല്ലുവിളി. സംവിധായകൻ
ബാല ഒരിക്കൽ എന്നോട് പറഞ്ഞത്
എന്നെ കഥാപാത്രമായി സ്ക്രീനിൽ കാണുമ്പോൾ
ഇത് സൂര്യ ആണെന്ന് ആർക്കും തോന്നരുത് എന്നാണ്.
അതിനാണ് ഞാനും ശ്രമിക്കുന്നത്. രാജു ഭായ്
ആയും കൃഷ്ണ ആയും വേണം പ്രേക്ഷകർ എന്നെ ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിൽ കാണേണ്ടത് എന്നതാണ് ഈ
ചിത്രത്തെ സംബന്ധിച്ച് ഞാൻ നേരിടുന്ന
ഏറ്റവും വലിയ വെല്ലുവിളി.
ലിങ്കുസാമിയുടെ ഇതിനു മുൻപുള്ള മൂന്ന് തിരക്കഥകൾ
താങ്കൾ നിരാകരിച്ചിരുന്നു. പക്ഷെ എന്ത് കൊണ്ട്
'അഞ്ചാൻ' ?
ആ തിരക്കഥകൾ ഒന്നും ഞാൻ നിരസിച്ചതല്ല.
അവയൊക്കെ ഞാൻ ചെയ്യുന്നതിലും നന്നായി മറ്റു
നടന്മാർക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ സാധിക്കും എന്ന് എനിക്ക്
തോന്നി. പക്ഷെ 'അഞ്ചാൻ' എനിക്ക്
വേണ്ടിയുള്ളതാണ്.
സന്തോഷ് ശിവനോടൊപ്പം വർക്ക്
ചെയ്യണം എന്നത് തന്റെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ
ആഗ്രഹങ്ങളിൽ
ഒന്നായിരുന്നുവെന്നും 'അഞ്ചാനി'ലൂടെ അത്
സാധിച്ചതിൽ താൻ
വളരെയധികം സന്തോഷവാനാണെന്നും സൂര്യ
പറഞ്ഞു.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 


*enthanaa vili*   ??

----------


## xeon

> Trailer evdedo Lingusami


*Trailer verunnengil ee month veranam. allengil  oru aug 5 inu munnengilum. allengil pinne athinu nikkallu. veruthe jilla veruppicha pole*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Trailer verunnengil ee month veranam. allengil  oru aug 5 inu munnengilum. allengil pinne athinu nikkallu. veruthe jilla veruppicha pole*


this week prateekshikam

----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan about Anjaan and Suriya 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkrIYH6HZ5A&sns=tw

----------


## xeon

> this week prateekshikam


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


allenkil adutha week  :Yeye:

----------


## xeon

> allenkil adutha week


allengil? Ai aakumo

----------


## GangsteR

> allengil? Ai aakumo


Ai athintae karyam ividae mindi pokaruthu.shankar alla, ithu lingusamiya..nammudae padam August 15 irakkum trailer udanae ethum  :Yahoo:

----------


## xeon

> Ai athintae karyam ividae mindi pokaruthu.shankar alla, ithu lingusamiya..nammudae padam August 15 irakkum trailer udanae ethum


*Ai ye kuttam parayaruthu .. Tinju Jishnuvinu oru ban koodi vaangaan oru madiyum illa.. seeviduve 
*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ai ye kuttam parayaruthu .. Tinju Jishnuvinu oru ban koodi vaangaan oru madiyum illa.. seeviduve 
> *


pullikaaran illaata kondu Ai thread urangi kidakkunnu....

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 57m
#Anjaan 's 'Bang Bang Bang' on repeat mode!
Energetic track by Yuvan with fantastic lines by
@madhankarky .

----------


## xeon

> Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 57m
> #Anjaan 's 'Bang Bang Bang' on repeat mode!
> Energetic track by Yuvan with fantastic lines by
> @madhankarky .


 :Sarcastic Hand:  nannaayi

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan game titled 'RACE WARS' will be launched next week... getting ready to launch. An exciting game which u can play endlessly :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

> nannaayi


Dhananjayan Govind , ingerudae aadambaram attahasam kaanumbol pedi aakunnu...songs pora, adutha game irakkan pokunnu...totally Gangster orma varunnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## singam

Songs kettu.. Bang Bang is the pick of the album.. teaseril kettap thanne ishtapettirunnu... suriya padiya song pora.. oru energy illatha pole... other songsum athra imressive aayi thoniyilla..

----------


## xeon

> Dhananjayan Govind , ingerudae aadambaram attahasam kaanumbol pedi aakunnu...songs pora, adutha game irakkan pokunnu...totally Gangster orma varunnu


*Songsil rnthu kaaryam?? Singam 2 athokke oru song aano? aduthe aarambam?? hit aayille?* 

Game okke irakkenda kaaryam undo ennu alochikkanam.. innu oru post kandu story about two brothers ennokke.. pandu kaala masala aano aavo

----------


## xeon

> Songs kettu.. Bang Bang is the pick of the album.. teaseril kettap thanne ishtapettirunnu... suriya padiya song pora.. oru energy illatha pole... other songsum athra imressive aayi thoniyilla..


athu veruthe aayi poi aa song.. Visuals nannakumaarikkum

----------


## GangsteR

> *Songsil rnthu kaaryam?? Singam 2 athokke oru song aano? aduthe aarambam?? hit aayille?* 
> 
> Game okke irakkenda kaaryam undo ennu alochikkanam.. innu oru post kandu story about two brothers ennokke.. pandu kaala masala aano aavo


 .... ........

----------


## GangsteR

"I can’t reveal more now, all I can say is Suriya and
I are partners in crime in the movie." - Vidyut
Jammwal #Anjaan

----------


## Laleattan

> "I can’t reveal more now, all I can say is Suriya and
> I are partners in crime in the movie." - Vidyut
> Jammwal #Anjaan


last partner villan aakum athu alle sambhavam

----------


## GangsteR

> last partner villan aakum athu alle sambhavam


ithokae ipol ella padatilum kaanunnatallae...maatti pidikanam

----------


## singam

> athu veruthe aayi poi aa song.. Visuals nannakumaarikkum


Bang Bang and Ek do theen visuals kandu.. 2um pora..

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## xeon

> Bang Bang and Ek do theen visuals kandu.. 2um pora..


Engane kandu ?? evideyundu sambhavam ?

----------


## xeon

> Bang Bang and Ek do theen visuals kandu.. 2um pora..


*Ha njan kandu njan kandu.. Randum nannaayittundallo*   enthu patty ??  Santhosh Sivante camera kidukkittundu

----------


## xeon

*Dedicated to Ramu and Pokkiri ...  The queen of expressions 
*


 @POKIRI @Iam RMU  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Iam RMU

> *Dedicated to Ramu and Pokkiri ...  The queen of expressions*  @POKIRI @Iam RMU


  :salut:

----------


## POKIRI

> *Dedicated to Ramu and Pokkiri ...  The queen of expressions 
> *
> 
> 
>  @POKIRI @Iam RMU


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  ithu kayinjittu 4-5 surgery kayinju....   :Yeye:

----------


## POKIRI

> Bang Bang and Ek do theen visuals kandu.. 2um pora..


yes..bang bang song okke underutilised aayi thonni...missing at grandeur....ek do theen pretty avg...

----------


## GangsteR

Vidyut's role in Suriya's Anjaan
Vidyut Jamwal has cleared the air about whether he is the
baddie in the movie Anjaan. He clarified that he is not
doing the villain in Anjaan; instead he plays the role of a
partner in crime for Suriya. The actor also revealed that his
character will be with Suriya throughout the film.
Anjaan, a gangster flick set in the backdrop of Mumbai
features Surya, Samantha in the lead is directed by
Lingusamy. Yuvan has scored the music. The movie is set
to hit the screens on August 15 for Independence Day.
Anjaan is produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi brothers
jointly with UTV.

----------


## GangsteR

I've found my own stardom in southern cinema: Vidyut Jammwal
In southern cinema, actor Vidyut Jammwal may have only
played villainous roles so far, but he says after sharing
screen space with some superstars such as Ajith, Suriya
and Vijay, he feels like a star in the industry.
"Since I work in Bollywood as well as southern cinema, I
feel I have been recognized in both the industries. I have
my fan following. It's a double whammy I'm enjoying. But
having worked with southern superstars, I feel like a star
too when I go there. It's like I've found my own stardom,"
Vidyut said.
"I also feel I'm getting the recognition in southern filmdom
because a lot of Bollywood actors are recognized there. I
may not be playing lead roles down south, but I'm happy
with the success and recognition," he said.
After playing a baddie in southern films such as "Billa 2",
"Shakti" and "Thuppakki", Vidyut is finally changing gears
with upcoming Tamil actioner "Anjaan".
He doesn't appear in a typical "villain" role in the film.
"My role in 'Anjaan' has no similarities with the ones I've
played before. It's something I haven't done before. It's
not cold and menacing. I'm really excited to the see the
result and the audiences response to it," he said.
"Audiences will also get to see me doing some action in
this film. I've performed my own stunts and I'm sure it will
be received well," he added.
"Anjaan" features Suriya in the lead and Vidyut is playing
his "partner in crime".
The film, which was predominantly shot in Mumbai, also
features several Hindi actors such as Manoj Bajpai, Dalip
Tahil, Asif Basra and Rajpal Yadav.
Jamwal was "happy" to rub shoulders with several of his
industry counterparts in "Anjaan".
"I was happy to work with so many of them in the same
film. You don't get to work with all of them every day.
Manoj has been a friend from before and we gelled well on
the sets. There's so much to learn from him," he said.
Directed by N. Linguswamy, "Anjaan" is slated for release
Aug 15. It is jointly produced by the director and UTV
Motion Pictures.
Vidyut says "it's a Linguswamy film all the way".
"The reason I agreed to do the film is for Linguswamy. I've
seen his 'Paiyya' and I fell in love with his work. So when
he asked me to come to Chennai to audition for the film, I
decided I'll do the film even without knowing my role," he
said.
"He's a fabulous director and I always wished to work with
him. We shared a wonderful bond on and off the sets and
no wonder I didn't find working with him challenging," he
added.
He heaps praise on his co-star Suriya as well.
"Suriya and I will be seen together in the film and that
helped us grow closer as friends. He's called a superstar
but there's nothing about him that makes you feel so. He's
a committed actor and never leaves room for star status to
overshadow his work," Vidyut said.
In Bollywood, Vidyut has started working on "Yaara" with
Shruti Haasan. He also has "Commando 2" in the offing.

----------


## xeon

> ithu kayinjittu 4-5 surgery kayinju....


*ENTHU SURGERY??  ATHOKKE PAMELA ANDERSON OKKEYALLE CHEEYU??*  :Vedi:

----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon

Mammadikkaa chechiyude nikkaraoralppam... neelam kuraykkanam  :Yeye:

----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## SadumoN



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

saamanthayude nikkarinu ithiri koodi neelam kurakkanam aayirunnu  :Band:

----------


## singam

> saamanthayude nikkarinu ithiri koodi neelam kurakkanam aayirunnu


iniyum neelam kurachal athine nikker ennu vilikkan pattilla.. :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan team celebrates Suriya's Anj
By Janani [ July 24, 2014 ]



Actor Suriya, who celebrated his birthday yesterday, is
overwhelmed by the surprise party given to him by the
Anjaan team. The team celebrated the actor’s birthday with
a photo cake, which really moved Suriya.
Coming to the movie, director Lingusamy is shooting some
patchwork scenes which is expected to be wrapped up by
the end of this week. The songs which were released
yesterday have received positive reviews from the audience.
The film is on track to hit the screens on August 15.
Director Lingusamy states that Anjaan would be a
landmark in everyone’s career.

----------


## GangsteR

> iniyum neelam kurachal athine nikker ennu vilikkan pattilla.. :Laughing:


 :Yahoo: .....

----------


## GangsteR

Vidyut Jammwal's role in Anjaan


Actor Vidyut Jammwal was much appreciated for his
performance in Vijay’s Thuppakki. Now, the actor is a part
of Suriya’s Anjaan . The latest update is that the actor is
not playing the villain role.
Vidyut disclosed that he and Suriya are partners in crime in
the film. He also added that he will be seen throughout the
film. The handsome hunk is all praises for director
Lingusamy and the entire Anjaan team.
Actress Samantha plays Suriya’s love interest in this film.
The film is all set to hit the screens on August 15 –
Independence Day.

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy craves Anushka !


Yuvan Shankar Raja musical Anjaan's songs were premiered yesterday at Sathyam Cinemas. The sufi-styled melody, Kaadhal Aasai, sung by Sooraj Santhosh and Yuvan Shankar Raja, seems to be the pick of the album and also the Anjaan team's favourite number.
Director Lingusamy was asked who the song reminded him of, and he immediately said, "Anushka!"
He said, "I am a big fan of Anushka. When I hear every
romantic song, the one person who crosses my mind is
Anushka."
Surprisingly, for such a huge fan of Anushka, Lingusamy
hasn't yet worked with her!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

yut Jamwal's take on Vijay, Ajith, and Suriya
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, July 24, 2014]
The tall and handsome martial arts expert, Vidyut Jamwal
has played different roles in Bollywood, but he is yet to
shed his villain avatar in Tamil. Earlier we have disclosed
that he is playing a positive character with Suriya in
'Anjaan'. While answering few questions for media he
opened up about his experiences with three top actors in


He says, Ajith is Charming, Vijay is fun loving, and Suriya
is intense. His career picked momentum when he chose to
fight against John Abraham in 'Force' which was actually
a remake of Suriya's 'Kaakha Kaakha'. He played a
Russian mafia who trades weapons in 'Billa 2' and headed
the, sleeper cell group in 'Thuppakki' . Hopefully, Anjaan
will give a different colour to Vidyut and he signs more
interesting projects in Tamil as well.

----------


## GangsteR

Vidyut's character in 'Anjaan'
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, July 24, 2014]


It seems for the first time Vidyut Jamwal the menacing
villain of ‘Thuppakki’ and ‘Billa 2’ will be playing a positive
role in ‘Anjaan’ which is gearing up for a grand release
within a few weeks.
Vidyut opened up about his character in the Suriya-
Samantha starrer for the first time in a recent media
interaction. He has said that he is not playing the villain
role in the film and he will be a partner with Suriya in all
his activities throughout the film. He also keeps the
guessing games on a high by saying that the twist in the
film revolves around his character.
Having acted in three Tamil films, Vidyut says he has
picked up the language to the extent of mouthing his
dialogues while shooting for the film. However when asked
to speak something from his head he remembers only one
dialogue “Ivan Budhisali illai” (he is not intelligent) which
he speaks in one of his films.
‘Anjaan’ has been directed by N.Lingusamy as a stylish
gangster flick. Music has been scored by Yuvan Shankar
Raja whose songs for the film released recently and has
started topping the charts.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' delays 'Expendables 3'
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, July 24, 2014]


The trades have hit the roof for 'Anjaan' and the
expectation is never seen one for a Suriya's movie. If the
reports are to be believed, the release of 'Expendables 3'
has been postponed by a week, i.e to August 22 in order
not to have a clash with 'Anjaan'. The big ticket from
Bollywood is getting dubbed in Tamil and Telugu as well.
Since Suriya commands tremendous fan following in both
the languages the distributors have made a right decision.
'Expendables 3' features superstars of Hollywood,
Sylvester Stallone, Jason Statham, Antonio Banderas, Jet
Li, Wesley Snipes, Harrison Ford, Mel Gibson and Arnold
Schwarzenegger. Meanwhile the Suriya's fans are expecting
the trailer to release and gearing up big time for August
15th.

----------


## xeon

> 


*ivalithenthu expression aade*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

_Watchd Bang Bang Video.. OK One...
_

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
As per @SonyMusicSouth @ashokparwani #Anjaan
is the FIRST Tamil Album to top the all genre chart
(album category) on iTunes Nationally.Great

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

What made samantha skip anjaan audio launch?
Actress Samantha the heroine of Anjaan was missing at the star-
studded audio launch. The pretty actress was not to be seen and it was very conspicuous. While rumour mills were
churning out different stories, the real reason is here.
Samantha was shooting in Switzerland for Jr NTR’s film,
Rabhasa and a flight delay was the reason behind her
absence. She tweeted, “flight delay, baggage lost in transit
and food poisoning. Worst day ever. Really sad that I
couldn’t attend the Anjaan audio function today.”
Anjaan starring Samantha and Surya in the lead is directed
by Lingusamy and the film will be released on August 15.
Produced jointly by Thriupathi Brothers and UTV, the film’s
music is by Yuvan Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajith is charming, vijay is fun loving and suriya is intense - vidyut
Vidyut Jamwal is having a huge craze in Kollywood, thanks to his tall and handsome look, also his combinations with three top actors viz., with Ajith in Billa2, with Vijay in Thuppakki and now he has completed the shooting with Suriya in Anjaan.
In an interview to a daily Vidyut said he is lucky to work
with all these top actors and different these three with his
description. Vidyut says " Ajith as Charming, Vijay is fun-
loving while Suriya is intense".
Vidyut Jamwal's next film in Tamil ie., Anjaan will be
releasing on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Comparisons with vijay and ajith won\'t disturb me - suriya
In a recent media (Vikatan) interaction Suriya was asked that the actor is compared with Ajith and Vijay in terms of number of hits, collections and fan following , how he consider these comparisons? Suriya replied " Vikatan has recently reported
that my film's collections are in the same league as Vijay
and Ajith's films but they are seniors to me in terms age
and experience".
Suriya added "Vijay and Ajith enjoy huge fan following
because of their 25 years of hard work and it is not
possible to achieve in one night". Suriya also clarified that
he never thought of having such fan following and he
always wanted to try something different with each project.
Suriya also says he never calculated his future status in the
industry, hence these comparisons with Vijay and Ajith will
not affect him.

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Suriya sir agreed to make one day visit to Kerala to
meet the fans & media for #Anjaan promotion. Pl.
contact our person details posted

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Of all the actors I have worked with, Suriya has an amazing body: Vidyut Jamwal
Posted by Surendhar MK onJuly 25, 2014


If Surya is Rajubhai in Anjaan, Vidyut Jawmal plays
Chandrabhai in the film. He is not protagonist in
the film like Billa 2 and Thuppakki. “My role in
Anjaan is very different from what I played in Billa
2 and Thuppakki. My character is Chandrubhai and
Suriya’s is Rajubhai. Though I can’t reveal more
now, all I can say is Suriya and I are partners in
crime in the movie,” says Vidyut.
When about his working experience with Suriya, he
says, “It was a lot of fun shooting with Suriya. He
doesn’t have any airs about his star status and was
very friendly on the sets. Of all the actors I have
worked with, Suriya has an amazing body and I
was surprised that he knew so much about
fitness.” He will be seen romancing Shruti Haasan
in his upcoming Hindi film Yaara.

----------


## GangsteR

Here is the news for one more most awaited audio of the
year.
The telugu version of #Anjaan , # Sikindar audio all set to
release on 31st July, Kamal Hassan, Nagarjuna and Allu Arjun
to grace the event along with Suriya and Samantha.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

Trailer???  any news ?? @GangsteR

----------


## xeon

Bang Bang full song......




ithive post cheytho ??  @GangsteR

----------


## xeon

Ek do  full song

----------


## kandahassan

disappointment songs..................

----------


## xeon

> disappointment songs..................


saramilla kulaasa onnude kaanu >>> appointment okke kittum

----------


## kandahassan

> saramilla kulaasa onnude kaanu >>> appointment okke kittum


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Trailer???  any news ?? @GangsteR


no news......

----------


## GangsteR

> Bang Bang full song......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ithive post cheytho ??  @GangsteR


munpu post cheytittundennu thonunnu....

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 11h
To: Kerala fan clubs of #Suriya sir: Please contact
Mr. Thomas at 9745672117 or Mr. Binu at
9446565117...a visit planned & wish to involve 

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Suriya sir agreed to make one day visit to Kerala to
meet the fans & media for #Anjaan promotion. Pl.
contact our person details posted

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Get ready to play the #Anjaan game Race Wars
from 29th July...really enjoyed playing it ...I am
sure you will love it

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Applied for censor today & hope to complete next week to release on 15th Aug friends :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Folks #Anjaan Race Wars is a mobile based
game ... u can download & play. On 29th the
details will be uploaded for you

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya plans an Anjaan Promo trip in Kerala
Suriya's Anjaan is all set to release on August 15th. The
Singham Actor plans to visit Kerala for a day for the
promotions of the movie Anjaan. Dhananjayan of UTV, the
co-producer of the movie has confirmed the Promotional
trip on his twitter page.
Anjaan, a gangster flick set in the backdrop of Mumbai
features Surya, Samantha in the lead is directed by
Lingusamy. Yuvan has scored the music. Anjaan is
produced by Lingusamy's Thirrupathi brothers jointly with
UTV.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan's game from next week
By Janani [ July 25, 2014 ]


Director Lingusamy is pretty kicked about how his
upcoming film Anjaan has turned out. This mass entertainer
has Suriya, Samantha and Vidyut Jammwal in the lead
roles. Anjaan is jointly produced by Thirrupathi Brothers
and UTV Motion Pictures.
As a part o f Anjaan 's promotional activity, the team has
come up with a game similar to that of the film. The game
is titled Race Wars and is expected to be launched by next
week.
Director Lingusamy and his team is shooting some
patchwork scenes and simultaneously getting the post
production work done. The film is slated to hit the screens
on August 15.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

> 


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## K K R

> 


Aake oru song matram kollam  :Doh:

----------


## xeon

> 


 :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Enikku oru songum ishtapettillla, bang bang trailril kettapol ishtapettu but song full kettapol ishtapettillla...dissapointung album

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan premiere shows on August 14th in UK & France. Ayngaran holds the theatrical rights.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

_TIrur Anjan Posterz OuT nOw.....
_
_




_

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


_SoNY MasS___

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


Bang Bang Repeat Hearil MaduThu. Ek Tho Theen Sng Nalla Singr Padiyirnnel KooduThal Reach Ayene.

----------


## kandahassan

> 


ammini  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aak

gangster trailer naale varum?

----------


## SadumoN

> Aake oru song matram kollam


rapes his haters ennu...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

It's raining movies in the month of August
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, July 26, 2014]


The Kollywood seem to celebrate Diwali two months in
advance by carrying close to 40 movies in his kitty and
looking for a handful of screens to release them. The
amount of small budget movies which are yet to see a light
has increased drastically. The movies which released on
Aug 18th are running to packed houses has affected the
release schedule of few movies which are slated to come
yesterday (25th).
Adding to those lists, here we list you the number of
movies which might come in August. 'Anjaan', Kaaviya
Thalaivan', 'Kathai Thiraikathai Vasanam Iyakkam',
'Vaanavarayan Vallavarayan', '49 O', 'Kannakkol',
'Sandiyar', 'Sarabham', 'Jigarthanda', 'Pattaya Kilappanum
Paandiya', 'Snehavin Kaadhalargal', 'Aal', 'Boologam',
'Bharani', 'Aaa', 'Thagadu Thagadu', 'Mosakutti', 'Sernthu
Polaama', 'Aintham Thalaimurai Siddha Vaidya Sigamani',
'Vaaliba Raja', 'Aranmanai', 'Vaalu', 'Madras', 'Kangaroo',
'Puli Paarvai', 'Irumbu Kuthiarai', 'Salim', 'Kadhalai Thavira
Veru Ondrum Illai', 'Vennila Veedu', 'Soan Papdi',
'Thirudan Police', 'Kadavul Paadhi Mirugam Paadhi',
'Kamarajar' and few dubbing movies from Hollywood and
other languages.
Next month 'Anjaan' will hold a majority of screens and the
makers of above movies are vying for a slot either a week
before 15th or later to it. Despite of these many movies are
trying to make a cut for August only few would get lucky
and we don't see all the movies finding a fair share of
screens.

----------


## GangsteR

> gangster trailer naale varum?


wait........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

CINEMALEAD SOUNDBAR - TOP TEN SONGS ( JULY
WEEK 4 )

In this week's Cinemalead Soundbar we have Yuvan Shankar Raja's Anjaan storming the list, rocketing itself to the top! Check out he list to see if your favorite song has made it. The ratings are based on,
- Radio Aircheck Data
- Buzz amidst social networks
- Online streaming and downloads
- Pre or post release popularity
The top ten songs for the fourth week of July are,
1 ) Bang Bang Bang - Anjaan - Yuvan Shankar Raja
2 ) Velai Illa Pattadhaari - VIP - Anirudh
3 ) Naan Nee - Madras - Santosh Narayan
4 ) Saridhanaa - Amara Kaaviyam - Gibran
5 ) Nenjukkula Nee - Vadacurry - Vivek & Merwin
6 ) Oru Kan Jaadai - Anjaan - Yuvan Shankar Raja
7 ) Munne Yen Munne - Sathuranka Vettai - Sean Roldan
8 ) Pesadhey - Thirudan Police - Yuvan Shankar Raja
9 ) Agayam Theepidutha - Madras - Santosh Narayan
10 ) Vaaimeyey Vellum - Vaaimai - Auggath
New Entries - Anjaan, Kadavul Paadhi Mirugam Paadhi
That makes it three songs for Yuvan in our list this week.
Do check in next week to see if he still stays on top!
Tag :Cinemalead SoundBar- July- 4th Week- Anjaan-
Yuvan- Bang Bang Bang- Santosh Narayan- Anirudh- VIP-
Gibran- Gibran

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan' - 'Singam' Clash


Given his aura and stupendous talent, actor Suriya has fan
following all over the country, and Bollywood is no
exception. The actor's 'Singam' was remade in Hindi as
'Singham' with Ajay Devgan in the lead and made a
whopping profit of 100 crores and when the sequel
'Singam 2' hit the screens, a sequel to 'Singham' was also
declared back in Bollywood.
Titled 'Singham Returns', the Hindi sequel, however, is far
different from 'Singam 2', handling the subject of black
money, thus not being a strict remake from Tamil. Now the
news has it that 'Singham Returns' in Hindi will compete
with 'Anjaan' in Tamil, with the two releasing the same
day, on August 15th. Which one will you watch first, over
the long weekend?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Suriya Says Screenplay Is The Super Hero In
#Anjaan With Twists - Vikatan Magazine |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• Race Wars - #Anjaan The Game Will Be Available
In Play Store From Tuesday |

----------


## GangsteR

• I Realised One Thing While Working With #Suriya " One Should Work 1000 % Not Just 100 % " - Stunt Silva |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

അഞ്ചാനില് സൂര്യ ദാവൂദ് ഇബ്രാഹിം?

ഓരോ താരവും അവന്റെ കരിയറിന്റെ ഒരു ഘട്ടത്തില്
മുംബൈ പശ്ചാത്തലമാക്കി ഒരു സിനിമ
ചെയ്തിരിക്കും. എത്ര ഒഴിവാക്കിയാലും അത്
വന്നുചേരുകതന്നെ ചെയ്യും. നാഗാര്ജ്ജുനയായ
ാലും മോഹന്ലാലായാലും അജിത്, വിജയ് തുടങ്ങി ഏത്
സൂപ്പര്താരമായാലും ഒരു മുംബൈ സിനിമ
അവരുടെ കരിയറില് നക്ഷത്രമായി തിളങ്ങും.
ഇപ്പോള് സൂര്യയുടെ സമയമാണ് - ആ സിനിമ
റെഡിയായിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു - അഞ്ചാന്!
അധോലോകനായകന് ദാവൂദ്
ഇബ്രാഹിനെ അനുസ്മരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന
കഥാപാത്രത്തെയാണ് അഞ്ചാനില് സൂര്യ
അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നതെന്നാണ് സൂചന. രാജുഭായ്
എന്നാണ് കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ പേര്.
ലിങ്കുസാമി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന അഞ്ചാന്
ഓഗസ്റ്റ് 15നാണ് പ്രദര്ശനത്തിനെത്തുന്നത്.
"ഞാന് ഇടയ്ക്കിടെ പോകുന്ന സ്ഥലമാണ് മുംബൈ.
അഞ്ചാന് ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് തുടങ്ങുന്നതിന് മുമ്പ്
ലിങ്കുസാമി സാര് എനിക്കൊരു പുസ്തകം തന്നു - Dongri
To Dubai: Six Decades of The Mumbai Mafia. ഇത്
ഉറപ്പായും വായിക്കണമെന്ന് ലിങ്കുസാമി സാര്
പറഞ്ഞു. മുംബൈയിലെ അധോലോക
നായകരുടെ വളര്ച്ചയെക്കുറിച്ചാണ് ഈ പുസ്തകം. ഇത്
വായിച്ചതും മുംബൈയെ വേറെ നിറത്തില്
കാണണമെന്ന് തോന്നി. 1960കള് മുതല്
പലരുടെ നിയന്ത്രണത്തിലിരുന്ന മുംബൈയെ ദാവൂദ്
ഇബ്രാഹിം തന്റെ കണ്ട്രോളിലേക്ക്
കൊണ്ടുവന്നതിന്റെ കഥയാണിത്. ഒരു സാധാരണ
പൊലീസ് കോണ്സ്റ്റബിളിന്റെ മകനായ ദാവൂദ്
എങ്ങനെ ഒരു ഡോണ്
ആയി മാറി എന്നതെല്ലാം ഓരോ ഘട്ടവും ഓരോ ആക്ഷന്
ബ്ലോക്ക് ആയി എഴുതിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ഈ
പുസ്തകത്തിന്റെ ഫീല് അഞ്ചാന്
പടത്തിന്റെ സ്ക്രിപ്ടില് പല ഘട്ടത്തിലും ഉണ്ട്. ഒരു
ഡോണ് ആയി ബിഹേവ് ചെയ്യേണ്ടതിനാല്* പടം ഷൂട്ട്
ചെയ്ത ഏഴ് മാസവും വളരെ പരുക്കന്
ഭാവത്തോടെ പെരുമാറാനും മറ്റും ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചിരുന്നു"-
സൂര്യ വെളിപ്പെടുത്തുന്നു.
സൂര്യയ്ക്ക് ഈ ചിത്രത്തില് വെറൈറ്റി ലുക്ക് ആണ്.
“ഞാന് സൂര്യയോട് പറഞ്ഞ നാലാമത്തെ കഥയാണ്
അഞ്ചാന്. ചിത്രത്തില് സൂര്യയ്ക്ക് രണ്ട് ലുക്ക് ഉണ്ട്.
ഇതുപോലുള്ള ഗെറ്റപ്പ് ആണെങ്കില് നല്ലതായിരിക്കുമ
െന്ന് ഒരു അഭിപ്രായം പറഞ്ഞപ്പോള് മുതല്
അതേപ്പറ്റി ഗവേഷണം നടത്തി വ്യത്യസ്തമായ
ഗെറ്റപ്പുകള് സൂര്യ പരീക്ഷിക്കാന് തയ്യാറായി. 300
റഫറന്സാണ് ഇതുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് സൂര്യ എനിക്ക്
അയച്ചുതന്നത്. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഈ ആത്മാര്ത്ഥത
കണ്ടപ്പോള് ഉറങ്ങാതെ ഓടാന് ഞാനും തയ്യാറായി”
- ലിങ്കുസാമി പറയുന്നു.
സന്തോഷ് ശിവനാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഛായാഗ്രഹണം.
റെഡ് ഡ്രാഗണ് ക്യാമറ ആദ്യമായി ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്ന
ചിത്രം കൂടെയാണ് അഞ്ചാന്. സാമന്തയാണ് നായിക.
യു ടി വി മോഷന്
പിക്ചേഴ്സും തിരുപ്പതി ബ്രേദേഴ്സും ചേര്ന്നാണ്
നിര്മ്മാണം. യുവന് ഷങ്കര് രാജ
സംഗീതം നിര്വഹിക്കുന്ന സിനിമയുടെ എഡിറ്റിംഗ്
ആന്റണി.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

songs youtubil undo...........

----------


## GangsteR

July-27 Recent Times Teaser/Trailer and Posters
Youtube Views: #Anjaan - 29 lacks, #VIP -24 lacks,
#Kaththi -18 lacks, #Vaalu - 7 lacks

----------


## GangsteR

> songs youtubil undo...........


yess........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 


*aa left and right coat ittu nilkkunne aara? Sasikkuttanmaaro 
*

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan - Race Wars game to be launched Tomorrow!

----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHIUfXivKJ0

----------


## GangsteR

Kamal, nagarjuna and allu arjun for suriya?


It is known that Suriya's Anjaan will be releasing as Sikindar in Telugu. Now the latest buzz from Andhra media is that the audio launch of Sikindar will be happening on July 31 and celebrities like Kamal, Nagarjuna and Allu Arjun are likely to grace the function.
LV Ramanaidu along with Thirrupathi Brothers will be
releasing Sikindar in Andhra Pradesh. It is also expected
that Samantha, Lingusamy, Suriya will also be attending
the function.
The venue of the audio launch will be announced soon.

----------


## xeon

*Adi sakkee....  Ticket innu oppikkanam..... 
*


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band: 

*Morning 6.30*   :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Adi sakkee....  Ticket innu oppikkanam.....*  *Morning 6.30*


_Tirur_Anugraha___

----------


## xeon

> _Tirur_Anugraha___


nEE fdfs  KERUNNUNDO?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> nEE fdfs  KERUNNUNDO?


Aug-15 Leave Anu. SO Kanum.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan becomes Immortal !
Jul 29, 2014


Behindwoods gave a sneak peek on the android interfaced game for Anjaan that will feature Suriya and some 'state of the art' graphics in it. Here we give more about the Anjaan thematic game called "Race Wars" featuring 'Anjaan' Suriya.
The 'Anjaan' is seen chasing the baddie with his racer like driving
skills on a red colored high speed machine with spoilers.
Thanks to Yuvan's tunes, the teaser begins like a typical
well-known "Need For Speed" car game's demo.
The armed macho man Suriya is seen effortless with his
cowboy-like histrionics with the gun. With the technology
coming by, attempts like these also excite gaming
enthusiasts during film releases. Kudos to team Anjaan for
the attempt.

----------


## xeon

> anjaan becomes immortal !
> Jul 29, 2014
> 
> 
> behindwoods gave a sneak peek on the android interfaced game for anjaan that will feature suriya and some 'state of the art' graphics in it. Here we give more about the anjaan thematic game called "race wars" featuring 'anjaan' suriya.
> The 'anjaan' is seen chasing the baddie with his racer like driving
> skills on a red colored high speed machine with spoilers.
> Thanks to yuvan's tunes, the teaser begins like a typical
> well-known "need for speed" car game's demo.
> ...



aa game preview polichittundu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## xeon

*Game nannayittundennu kelkkunnu    ithokke oru new trend aakatte*

----------


## Viru

Glamour dressing samanthake ottum cheranila  :On The Quiet2: mariyathike thuni uduthel kanan enkilum ore mena undayirunu

----------


## xeon

> Glamour dressing samanthake ottum cheranila mariyathike thuni uduthel kanan enkilum ore mena undayirunu



Yes aa kutty  nikkar  vulgar aayi thonni

----------


## GaniThalapathi

_Anjaan
‪‬censored with "U". All set to entertain 'you' totally on 15th August folks
_

----------


## GaniThalapathi

_#Anjaantrailer by next week friends... @dirlingusamysir is working on it & will present by next week. Thanks for the curiosity Folks
_

----------


## xeon

> _#Anjaantrailer by next week friends... @dirlingusamysir is working on it & will present by next week. Thanks for the curiosity Folks
> _


*next week?  athaythu aug 3 kazhinju...  oru  6th munpengilum irakkanam.. alle  jilla trailer pole veruppeerakum*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

_CalicuT Chartng.
Apsara 2 shws , Ganga , Kairali
_

----------


## xeon

*Kottarakara Minerva*

----------


## SadumoN

> _#Anjaantrailer by next week friends... @dirlingusamysir is working on it & will present by next week. Thanks for the curiosity Folks
> _


next week parayum no formal trailer.. will release one more teaser.. thanks folks.. ennu...  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> next week parayum no formal trailer.. will release one more teaser.. thanks folks.. ennu...


Next Week undakum bro, 2min Teaser Anel  athu Mathi.. Thn Surya Erklm Varumennu Parayunnu.

----------


## GangsteR

http://tamil.way2movies.com//news_tamil/3.html

----------


## xeon

#Anjaan Running Time 2hrs35Min :D Intha 2 and Half hr screen munnadithaa nikka poren :D Thalaivaaaa

----------


## xeon

#Anjaan Running Time :: 2hrs 35 min..

WoooooW ..!!!! So it'll be more Racy than Xpected..!!!!

Wait fr the Dhamaka..!!!

----------


## xeon

After Rajinikanth and Kamal Haasan, it's definitely Suriya, who has got more craze among Telugu audience. #Sikanderaudiolaunch #Anjaan

----------


## xeon

Google Play
 View this content on Google Play's website
Anjaan : Race Wars
4.8/5.0 stars – 220 ratings
FREE

Anjaan Race Wars is a, street war chase game based in Mumbai city that gives you control over the most extreme racing cars in the world! Play as Suriya to race against time to save his girlfriend...
View on web

----------


## xeon

#Anjaan (Sikander) HD Song : Bang Bang Bang..
സുര്യയുടെ മാസ് അവതാരവുമായി "അഞ്ചാന്*" എത്തുന്നു .

----------


## xeon

Telugu Bang Bang

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan gets a tidy U from the censor board; to release on Aug 15

Suriya’s Anjaan , which went for censor
examination today has received a clean U from the
censor board. The movie is all set to hit screens on
August 15th. Directed by Lingusamy and jointly
produced by Thirupathi Brothers and UTV Motion
Pictures, it is the most anticipated film of this
month thanks to the flaming star quotient the film
commands in Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal
and Manoj Bajpai.
The trailer is likely to be released in a week’s time.
The censor board officials seem to have enjoyed
the film and heaped words of praise for its
entertainment factor, we hear. The film’s songs are
already declared chart-busters and the fans are
currently hooked up to the Anjaan Race Wars
game released yesterday. With the kind of
marketing buzz going around for the film, it is
certain to have a grand opening.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan passed Censors with Clean U

Upcoming Suriya, Samantha starred Anjaan directed by
Lingusamy was submitted to the censor board for
certification yesterday and the board members have
thoroughly enjoyed the movie and awarded clean U.
Suriya's Anjaan is the joint production venture of Thirupathi
Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures. Audio of this Yuvan
Shankar Raja musical is a huge hit so as the recently
released Anjaan video game.
Now that the movie has completed censors, makers are
planning to release Anjaan theatrical trailer in the next
week, followed by film release on August 15
[Independence Day weekend] as slated earlier.

----------


## GangsteR

Vidyut Jamwal confident about 'Anjaan' success
Actor Vidyut Jammwal, who has an important role in
upcoming Tamil actioner "Anjaan", is confident of the film
becoming the biggest blockbuster.
Suriya plays the lead in N. Linguswamy-directed "Anjaan",
which features Vidyut as his "partner in crime".
"I'm sure 'Anjaan' will turn out to be the biggest
commercial hit in Tamil," Vidyut said.
"I feel so because it's made by Linguswamy and I feel
he's one of the best commercial filmmakers in the industry.
He knows exactly what to include in a film to make it
commercially appealing," added the actor known for his
work in Hindi movies "Force" and "Commando".
Predominantly shot in Mumbai, the film's cast also features
talented actors Manoj Bajpayee, Dalip Tahil, Asif Basra,
Rajpal Yadav and Samantha Ruth Prabhu.
Meanwhile, Vidyut may have starred in Tamil films, but he
is yet to pick up the language.
"I haven't mastered the language yet, but I feel it will just
be a matter of time before I do it. I'm enjoying the process
of working in an

----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon



----------


## GangsteR

Quit Fk....

----------


## GangsteR

http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies-...et-anjaan.html

----------


## GangsteR

3Million views for Anjaan teaser

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Thanks xeon macha for the updates...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.onlykollywood.com/anjaan-...photos-stills/

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan Movie Calicut City Theater List,
1. Apsara Theater
2. Kairali Theater
3. Ganga Theater
4 . Film City ( 2 Screens )

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-e.ak/h...23652080defcac

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu @
Samanthaprabhu2
23h
Done with the first schedule of the Vijay Milton-
Vikram film.. Absolutely amazing role so very
thankful for it. Rushing now #hyd

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan team to visit Kochi
Suriya’s Anjaan has been censored with a “U” certificate
and the film is all set to hit the screens on 15 August. Film
was censored in Mumbai. Dhanajayan Govind of UTV
Motion Pictures, co-producers of Anjaan, tweeted saying
“Despite not knowing the language, the board enjoyed the
entertainment in Anjaan. Excited & happy. Get ready
folks”. Directed by Lingusamy, “Anjaan” is a gangster flick
with Suriya reportedly playing dual roles in the film.
Samantha, Soori, Vidyut Jamwal, Dalip Tahil and Manoj
Bajpai are also part of the film’s cast.
Anjaan audio composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja, and the
teaser have generated a lot of positive buzz regarding the
project. The film’s trailer is all set to be released by next
week. Team is busy promoting the film to reach out to a
wide audience. After the audio launch of the film’s Telugu
version, Suriya and director Lingusamy will be visiting
Kochi in Kerala on 2 August and meet fans, media persons
to introduce their film

----------


## GangsteR

Behindwoods
#ANJAAN BLASTS ITS WAY IN - TOP 10 ALBUMS

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon



----------


## K K R

Song videos vallom vannenkil please post  :Thnku:

----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon

> Song videos vallom vannenkil please post


randu video songs vannallo .. leak aanelum sambhavam full aani

----------


## GangsteR

ANJAAN || BANG BANG || VIDEO SONG HD - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNL76Fh7fco

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - Ek Do Teen Video Song Exclusive | Suriya,
Samantha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYxHts-YV8k

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## K K R

> ANJAAN || BANG BANG || VIDEO SONG HD - YouTube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNL76Fh7fco


Amboooo  :Clap:   :Clap:  ..Oru rakshayumilla..Pakka ayitundu  :cheers:  .. Kidu  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan zooms higher and higher

Suriya's Anjaan teaser, which was released online on the 5th of July, has turned out to be among the most popular and highly watched clips in recent times. It has crossed the 3 million views mark (30 lakhs) recently.
Meanwhile, the film has been censored with a clean U certificate
and will release on the 15th of August. The audio of the
Telugu version Sikindar was released yesterday in
Hyderabad.
The trailer is expected next week, it is heard.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

..............

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Telugu release postponed
The makers of the Suriya starrer Anjaan had said
earlier that the film’s Tamil and Telugu versions will hit
the screens on August 15 th , simultaneously. However,
the release date of the Telugu version, Sikander, is
likely to be postponed now, say sources. According to
trade sources, Jr NTR’s Rabhasa is all set to hit the
screens on August 15 th . Following this, the makers of
Anjaan have decided to postpone the release as the
don’t want to compete with a biggie like Rabhasa.
Yet another reason cited for the postponement is that
some filmmakers in Tollywood are against a dubbed
movie clashing with a straight Telugu flick.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya, samantha and lingusamy\'s fun fight to act in baahubali


At Sikindar audio launch function, Suriya, Samantha and Lingusamy had a fun fight to act in Rajamouli's Baahubali. Suriya said that he feel regret for missing an opportunity in doing a film with Rajamouli and hence made a point that he is ready to act even if there is one shot in Baahubali.
After Suriya, Samantha grabbed the mic and told Rajamouli
that he should call Suriya after her because she has already
booked him. Replying Samantha, Suriya said that he knew
Rajamouli before her and hence he will be first one to act
in Baahubali.
To everyone's surprise , Lingusamy grabbed the mic and
jovially told Rajamouli that along with Suriya and
Samantha, he is also ready to act in a scene featuring
Anushka and the entire crowd burst out into laughter.
Later, Suriya clarified that Lingusamy is a big fan of
Anushka.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya regrets missing rajamouli\'s film
Speaking at the Sikindar(Anjaan Telugu) audio launch, Suriya was in all praise for Telugu audience for their love and support. Suriya
has said that he is a serious guy but learnt to control the stress level from Nagarjuna and suggested everyone to follow him.
Speaking about Rajamouli, Suriya said "Everyone will do
mistakes in their life and I do committed a mistake by
missing an opportunity to work with Rajamouli". Suriya
added that he would love to do a project with Rajamouli in
future and also asked him to call even if there is a one shot
in Baahubali.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.cinemalead.com/news-id-mo...-07-145725.htm

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

anjaan audio launch # sunday at 5pm on # sun_tv_hd .

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 31m
Unbelievable response at Kavitha theatre from fans
for #Anjaan #Suriya sir's visit...thank you fans for
thronging the theatre :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

• Kerala Is God 's Own Country But You Are All
God For Me - #Suriya | Great Words From Surya To
Kerala Fans | #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

Suryade mika padagalum ipo keralathil anyaya promoion analo

singam 2 timilum keralathil vanille

----------


## GangsteR

> Suryade mika padagalum ipo keralathil anyaya promoion analo
> 
> singam 2 timilum keralathil vanille


yaa singam2 kidu promotion aayirunnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
Heavy rain in Kochi ... despite that thousands of
fans have thronged to see #Suriya sir in #Anjaan
promotion ... thank you all the presence

----------


## GangsteR

SS Rajamouli heaps praise on Anjaan and Surya’s hardwork
Posted by Surendhar MK onAugust 2, 2014
SS Rajamouli, the director
of Magadheera and Naan Ee , has heaped praise on
Suriya and his upcoming film Anjaan at the
Sikandar (Telugu version) audio launch held in
Hyderabad. “The trailer is Bang Bang Bang.
Looking at the posters of Surya I thought of
praising him for the stylish look. But after watching
the trailer I think the director Lingusamy deserves
all the credit. The trailer looks very stylish and
really loved it,” said SS Rajamouli after watching
the film’s clips.
“Right from the beginning of his career Suriya has
always worked hard to reinvent himself in every
film he’s worked in so far. How he has worked
hard to carve a reach for himself among the
Telugu film lovers was something incredible. We
love him so much and treat him like one of our
own. In fact Surya is like a Telugu star,” said SS
Rajamouli. Surya, later put forth a request to SS
Rajamouli to cast him in Baahubali even if it’s for a
single shot. He also regretted that he missed on a
big opportunity to work with the film-maker once.

----------


## Nithz

Ek Dho Theen Chaar : HD 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=618881801559450

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya at Gokulam Park Kochi
- Photos

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya at Kavitha theatre

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

സൂര്യ വളരെയധികം ആവേശത്തിലാണ്.
അതിനേക്കാൾ ആവേശത്തിലാണ്
അദ്ധേഹത്തിന്റെ ആരാധകർ. ലിങ്കുസാമി ഒരുക്കുന്ന
തട്ടുപൊളിപ്പൻ ചിത്രമായ 'അഞ്ചാന്റെ'
റിലീസിന് ഇനി ഏതാനും ദിവസങ്ങൾ
കൂടി കാത്തിരുന്നാൽ മതി. ഇപ്പോൾ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പ്രമോഷണൽ പരിപാടികളിൽ
പങ്കെടുക്കുന്ന സൂര്യ ഇന്ന് കൊച്ചിയിൽ
എത്തിയിരുന്നു. കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ഒരു പ്രമുഖ
മാധ്യമത്തോട് സംസാരിച്ച സൂര്യ 'അഞ്ചാനെ'
പറ്റി വാചാലനായി..
'അഞ്ചാൻ' പറയുന്നത്
സൗഹൃദത്തിന്റെയും സഹോദരബന്ധത്തിന്റെയും കഥയാണ്.
തന്റെ മുതിർന്ന സഹോദരനെ കണ്ടെത്താൻ ഇളയ
സഹോദരൻ യാത്രയാണ്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഇതിവൃത്തം. ആ
യാത്രയ്ക്കിടെ ഞെട്ടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന പല
രഹസ്യങ്ങളുടെയും ചുരുളഴിയുന്നു. പ്രേക്ഷകർക്ക്
വളരെയധികം രസിക്കുന്ന രീതിയിലാണ്
ലിങ്കുസാമി ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ തിരക്കഥ
ഒരുക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഒരു
നായകന്റെ കാഴ്ചപ്പാടിൽ നിന്നും മാത്രം വരുന്ന
ഒരു സിനിമയല്ല 'അഞ്ചാൻ'. ചിത്രത്തിലെ കഥ
വെളിപ്പെടുന്ന രീതി വളരെ മനോഹരമാണ്.
ഒരു ഇടവേളയ്ക്ക് ശേഷമാണ് അധോലോക നായകൻ
പോലെ ഒരു 'മോശപ്പെട്ട' കഥാപാത്രത്തെ ഞാൻ
അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്.
ഇത്തരത്തിലെ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ
അവതരിപ്പിക്കുമ്പോഴുള്ള പ്രത്യേകത എന്ന്
പറയുന്നത് നമ്മൾ
വളരെ സ്വതന്ത്രായിരിക്കും എന്നതാണ്.
യുക്ത്യനുസൃതമായ കാര്യങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യേണ്ടാ എന്ന്
മാത്രമല്ല
ഇത്തരം കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ നമ്മുടെ ഇഷ്ടാനുസൃതം പെർഫോം ചെയ്യാനും സാധിക്കും

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s strict order to Samantha
Posted by Surendhar MK onAugust 2, 2014


While shooting Anjaan, Suriya has strictly insisted
Samantha to converse only in Telugu. The Naan
Ee actress shared an interesting anecdote during
the audio launch of Sikandar, the Telugu version of
Anjaan. “Suriya just loves the Telugu language.
From the first day of shooting he insisted that I
speak to him only in Telugu. No Tamil actor has
ever asked me to do something like that,” revealed
Samantha.
Samantha also spoke in length about how the film
will be loved by Telugu audiences more. “Director
Lingusamy has shot this film like a Telugu film.
After every dialogue he would check with my
assistants who are all Telugu how the dialogues
were. His favourite line is Dimma Thirigipovali,”
told Samantha.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya speaks at 'Anjaan' press conference

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct4ne...e_gdata_player

----------


## GangsteR

..

----------


## GangsteR

Its Bang Bang Bang Fireworks While #Suriya Entering Kavitha Theater Today 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_h9kG77OBU&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

• #Suriya Thanked All The Fans For Showering Love
& Blessing At Kochi And Says He Can Pay Back
Only By Entertaining In Screens | 

• An 8th Standard Girl Wrote #Suriya 's Name In
Hand With Blade & #Surya Says Such Things Will
Not Make Me Happy - Kochi Interview | #Anjaan
• #Suriya Says He Found Fans Wasting Money For
Posters So Asked To Stop Wasting Money For
Banners - Kochi Interview | #Anjaan #Masss

----------


## GangsteR

• #Suriya Says He Was In CloudNine When Fans Sent Offering From Temple To Recover Soon During Anjaan Stunt Injury

• Superstar #Mohanlal Called @dirlingusamy And Appreciated For #Anjaan Title Design Works

----------


## GangsteR

• Superstar #Mohanlal Said @dirlingusamy That He Too Can Look Stylish Like #Suriya In Such Roles ( Anjaan ) And To Think About It

• When A Reporter Asked #Suriya When He Gonna Act With Superstar #Mohanlal ? #Surya Replied As Soon He Calls Me I Will Act | #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

• #Suriya While Thanking Fans He Added A Saying In Tamil ' Kadan Pattaar Nenjam Pol ' Says His Heart Feels Like That Seeing Love 2Words Him

• @Samanthaprabhu2 Role Is Adventurous In #Anjaan Everyone Will Remember, She Can Perform Even The Dialogues Are Given Last Minute - #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

• Dream Came True Working With Legend santoshsivan He Made Me Look Like Never Before And He Made Easy To Shoot #Anjaan In Mumbai - #Suriya

• @santoshsivan Sir Would Treat Everyone Equally & Appreciate Even A Small Piece Of Work Done - #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Here is the #Anjaan show list | 58 screens

----------


## xeon

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> 


*ithentha ee HB pencilinu Frock itta item ?  which**   ???*

----------


## GangsteR

> *ithentha ee HB pencilinu Frock itta item ?  which**   ???*


oru item dance illae athaanu , mariam zakariya

----------


## xeon

> oru item dance illae athaanu , mariam zakariya


ivalano aa silk smitha communityil ulla aalu .. phooooooooo

----------


## kandahassan

songs ellam disappointment but padam kidukkan ulla chaance und :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup: 

marketwise surya is now bigger than thala  :Giveup: & kathi  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## xeon

> songs ellam disappointment but padam kidukkan ulla chaance und
> 
> marketwise surya is now bigger than thala & kathi





 :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Chera King

nooonsense

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan team desires to be part of Baahubali


Viewers know that Suriya, Samantha starred director
Lingusamy's Anjaan Telugu [Sikander] audio launch
happened yesterday. SS Rajamouli of Naan Ee and Telugu
actor King Nagarjuna are the chief guests for the event.
All the guests and Anjaan team were given chance to share
their views at the event. While Rajamouli wished the team
saying he feel among Yuvan's musical, 'Bang Bang Bang'
song will top the charts and is looking forward to see
handsome stars in this gangster flick, Suriya, Samantha
and Lingusamy expressed their desire to act in Baahubali
atleast in a single shot.
Starting first, Suriya said "Everyone will do mistakes and I
do committed one by missing an opportunity to work with
Rajamouli. I would love to do a project with him in future
and I request him to call even if there is one shot in
Baahubali.”
Grabbing the mike Samantha said “Rajamouli should call
Suriya after her because she has already booked him.”
“I knew Rajamouli before Sam, hence I'll be the first one
to act in Baahubali”, replied Suriya.
Actor-director Lingusamy has surprised everyone saying,
“Even I'm ready to act in a scene that features Anushka in
Baahubali.”
Entire crowd burst out into laughter and Suriya clarified that
Lingusamy is a big fan of Anushka. Bilingual film
Baahubali / Mahaabali features Prabhas, Rana Daggubati,
Anushka, Tamanna, Sathyaraj, Nasser and others.

----------


## GangsteR

Andheri Puli Raju Bhai’s mission Kerala


When it comes to promoting his films, Suriya never fails to take full participation in the process. Today, the actor travelled to Kerala to promote his upcoming commercial action entertainer, Anjaan, in which he assumes a double role, one of which is of a don named Raju Bhai.
Suriya, director Lingusamy and Dhananjayan Govind of
UTV Motion Pictures met the fans at Kavitha Theatre, Kochi
and promoted their project. An understandably elated
Dhananjayan, after the event, tweeted, “Unbelievable
response at Kavitha theatre from fans for #Anjaan #Suriya
sir's visit...thank you fans for thronging the theatre”.
Anjaan’s music is making the right noise and the film
release will release on the 15 th of August.
Stay tuned…

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' goes to Kerala
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, August 02, 2014]


Team 'Anjaan' is making sure they don't leave any ground
untouched before releasing the movie for Independence
day. The journey started in Chennai, a day before, Suriya's
birthday with a formal audio launch and a couple of songs
shown to media people and a few fans. The event was
attended by, Vidyut Jamwal, Yuvan Shankar Raja, and
many others. The team then left to, Hyderabad to launch
the Telugu version 'Sikandar' and experienced a
thunderous welcome there as well.
Samantha also took part in Telugu's audio launch and her
star power pulled massive crowd to the event. The team
went on to release android based war game as well. Suriya
holds a prolific fan base in Kerala too, to acknowledge the
love from gods own country, the team 'Anjaan' paid a visit
and busy promoting their movie. UTV & Thiruppathi
brothers promotions are sure to do its magic in box office.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.cinemalead.com/news-id-ci...-08-145755.htm

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha is super confident about anjaan\'s success in telugu
Speaking at Sikindar audio launch, Samantha said that Sikindar will be a confirm hit in Telugu and everyone will enjoy it. Samantha said that Lingusamy has made the film by
keeping Telugu audience in mind and while sooting he
used to call Samantha's Telugu assistants to know whether
they are enjoying the film or not.
Earlier, Samantha has also said that she can't predict
Anjaan's success in Tamil but in Telugu the film will be a
confirm hit. Samantha added that Suriya used to ask her to
speak in Telugu and no Tami heroes have asked her like
that.
Anjaan is slated for August 15 release...

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya, Samantha fight in Hyderabad


Star actor Suriya and pretty damsel Samantha who are
awaiting the release of their first film together 'Anjaan'
seem to have been fighting in Hyderabad recently. The
duo were in the citry for the audio launch of the Telugu
version of 'Anjaan' titled 'Sikander'. The fight between
them was nothing to be worried about, since it was for a
role in SS Rajamouli's 'Baahubali' or any an opportunity
to work with them.
Suriya admitted at the audio launch that he had lost an
opportunity to work with director SS Rajamouli earlier, but
is willing to make amends. The ' Anjaan ' star said that he
is ready to do a film, if the director considers him and
was also willing to do even a single scene in Rajamouli's
upcoming film ' Baahubali '. The young actress Samantha
who is pairing up with Suriya for the first time, jumped up
to request the director to cast her first as she had asked
him first earlier.
Samantha has already worked in Rajamouli's hit film
' Naan E '.

----------


## GangsteR

UTV plans big for Anjaan
Now that Anjaan has managed to get a clean U certificate, expectations are high on the release of the movie. Anjaan is all set for outing on 15 August. Source say that UTV in association in Thiruppathi Brothers are planning a gala release for the movie.
Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal among others play
pivotal rles in the film that has music by Yuvan Shankar
Raja and direction by N Lingusamy. Buzz is that the movie
would be out in maximum screens on the day of its
release.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s open request to SS Rajamouli


Suriya has said that he regrets not doing a SS
Rajamouli film even after being presented with
such an opportunity. The star, speaking at the
Sikander audio launch, revealed that the
director came up with an offer for him a couple
of years ago, but he could not take it up for
certain reasons.
Regretting it now, Suriya pointed out that he
would like to do a guest role in Rajamouli’s
upcoming bilingual Baahubali/Mahabali . The
actor made an open appeal on the stage during
the Sikander audio launch. Will the director
oblige? It may be noted here that Sikander is the
Telugu version of Anjaan .

----------


## JJK

EE padattil epo vallya hope Ella, 1st look kandapol kidkum enn karudiyada, teaser Kollam, but songs chadichu, trailer anel erakknum Ella, ento oru pantikade pole...

----------


## Viru

> songs ellam disappointment but padam kidukkan ulla chaance und
> 
> marketwise surya is now bigger than thala & kathi


Thala fans ithe kanda inne kandane Kandoorkonatheke edukam :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> EE padattil epo vallya hope Ella, 1st look kandapol kidkum enn karudiyada, teaser Kollam, but songs chadichu, trailer anel erakknum Ella, ento oru pantikade pole...


pedikenda padam hit aakkan ulla masd elements okae lingusamy kayattiyittundu...

----------


## GangsteR

Nagarjuna wishes to work with Lingusamy
Posted by HP onAugust 2, 2014


When there are aspiring Tollywood filmmakers who
crave for an opportunity to work with Akkineni
Nagarjuna, he has expressed his desire to work
with Lingusamy, who is awaiting the release of
Suriya and Samantha starrer Anjaan. Nagarjuna
told this in the recent audio launch function
of Sikandar, the Telugu version of Anjaan.
Nag asked why doesn’t Linguswamy make films in
Telugu. He said he had watched all his commercial
films so far and thinks he’s one of the best in the
business. Nag said he would love to collaborate
with him soon. On hearing Nag expressing his
interest, Linguswamy instantly replied with a
positive response and added he would soon write
a story for Nagarjuna. We have to wait to find out
if the duo will come together for a film or not.

----------


## xeon

> pedikenda padam hit aakkan ulla masd elements okae lingusamy kayattiyittundu...



*Yes..  Bheema flop aarunnu.. But athu polum kidu aayi saami eduthu ... Ithippo Run level onnum pokilla.. But oru paiyya level ethiyaal  dammar padaar..*.  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> *Yes..  Bheema flop aarunnu.. But athu polum kidu aayi saami eduthu ... Ithippo Run level onnum pokilla.. But oru paiyya level ethiyaal  dammar padaar..*.


paiyya okae songs koodi hit aayathu konda superhit aayathu...ithilae songs ellam kanakka...padam kidukiyalae rekshaylu

----------


## xeon

> paiyya okae songs koodi hit aayathu konda superhit aayathu...ithilae songs ellam kanakka...padam kidukiyalae rekshaylu


Songs koodi hit ennu parayan entha? athil kaarthi alle? athrakathre ollu. ithu Surya alle?  athu thanne oru huge huge difference aanu

----------


## GangsteR

Hero Suriya and Shashank Vennelakanti
latest interview about Sikander Movie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjJ1x...e_gdata_player

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

He is a legendary actor in Telugu : Suriya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjwiS...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Telugu Movie Press Meet || Suriya ||
Samantha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65KrKbbNsTA&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

Sikindar Bang Bang Bang Promo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx8RFb8Svmg&sns=tw

Sikindar Promo - Ek Do Teen Song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFDJqFu-T64&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

Sikindar Official Teaser 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9SZN8CiaC4&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya And @Samanthaprabhu2 & About Movie & Telugu Audience - Sikandar Audio 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJRbdy0b3nY&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya Salutes To Telugu Fans At #Sikandar Audio Launch 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV5rQqZUAqg&sns=tw

Samanthaprabhu2 Share Her Experience With
#Suriya At Sikandar Audio Launch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoVW-bBuxYQ&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

SS Rajamouli Praises #Suriya At #Sikandar Audio Launch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6HrDR0ldxg&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

RAGHU KUNCHE @ kuncheraghu 
Very happy to lend voice for Hero SURIYA for the
film SIKINDAR telugu version-wherein the Tamil
version was sung by him (EK DO

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ayngaran @ Ayngaranholland 
#Anjaan from August 15th Complete theater list and showtimes from next week.

----------


## GangsteR

Merryland Cinemas Confirms #Anjaan - Independence Day Release At Trivandrum Sreekumar

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Actor Vidyut Jamwal speaks about 'Anjaan'
experience | Surya, Samantha | Thuppakki
Villan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaP2K...ature=youtu.be

----------


## ITV

*NALLA KOORA SONG Videos*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan special program in Pudhiya Thalaimurai at
6.30 p.m tomorrow ... do catch up in addition to
the program in @SunTV at 5 p.m

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
An info. about #Anjaan :The film is all about
Friendship & what for a friend someone will do in
life. Dedicated to Happy Friendship Day :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan trailer is getting ready. @dirlingusamy sir is
finalizing tomorrow & will be in Youtube & in
theatres coming week. Exact date soon

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Folks, we have not confirmed or authorised any
premiere show of #Anjaan till date. Hence any such
plan is unauthorised & not true. Pl note

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
@dirlingusamy sir is excited about the trailer of
#Anjaan & just sent me the message confirming its
readiness...will share coming week pucca

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Had a great visit to #Kochi for #Anjaan promotions.
Memorable theatre visit, a good press meet
&separate interviews to media. Great response

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
V. Bad traffic at Kochi led a long journey for us to
return 2 Chennai ... took 8 hours as we missed the
flight & took the late night flight.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Audio Launch in @SunTV on Today 5 pm !
Don't miss it!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya charms Kochi media & fans!
S uriya, Thirrupathy Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures are
taking film promotions to a new height with thei forthcoming Lingusamy directed Anjaan .
On Saturday (Aug 2), the team flew to Kochi from Chennai
for promoting the film releasing on August 15.
Suriya and the team spent the entire day in Kochi amidst
fans and the media. Suriya, Lingusamy and G.Dhananjayan
of UTV Motion Pictures met the fans at the prestigious
single screen Kavitha in Ernakulam . Thousands of fans of
the actor from various parts of the state converged at
Kavitha.
Suriya gave a 10 minute speech and the fans went crazy.
Anjaan songs and teasers were screened for selected
audiences. Later Suriya held a media meet at his hotel and
went on to give 'exclusive' interviews to nearly 15
Malayalam channels, half a dozen FM stations, and
internet and blog sites. 52 fan association secretaries took
individual pics with the actor!
The distributors of Anjaan in Kerala were overjoyed as all
this will go to hype the film to new levels and film will
surely take an earth shaking opening in Kerala. The film is
likely to release in 170 screens in Kerala, the highest for a
Suriya film.
Dhananjayan who organised the entire promotions was
beaming at the end of the day. "Suriya sir's charisma, star
power and dedication made the Anjaan promotions in
Kochi a huge success. Had a great visit and fans response
in pouring rain was something that had to be seen.
Memorable theatre visit, a good press meet and separate
interviews to media. It went off very well."
After his whirlwind promotions in Kochi, Suriya almost
missed his evening flight. In fact he just managed to get
on the return flight!

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya goes through lengths for Vidyut Jamwal ?
Aug 03, 2014


In a Friendship Day dedication message to fans, Dhananjayan, UTV'S Motion Pictures' South Chief said that Anjaan is a movie about friendship. He added that it will show to what lengths a man will go for his friend.
From the trailer it looks like Anjaan will have Suriya going through a painstaking journey for his friend - Vidyut Jamwal. Will have to wait till this Independence Day to confirm...
Dhananjayan also confirmed the trailer for this much-
awaited movie will be out in YouTube and theaters from
the coming week.
Anjaan, directed by Lingusamy, will have Samantha as the
female lead, and has Yuvan Shankar Raja's music.

----------


## GangsteR

New gen music directors rule the roost

Behindwoods brings you the Top 10 songs of the week (July 26 th – Aug 1 st 2014).
The ratings are based on Aircheck performance of the songs.
1. Entharaa Entharaa – Thirumanam Ennum Nikkah (Ghibran)
2. Pudhidhai Oru Iravu – Sarabham (Britto Michael)
3. Kannamma – Jigarthanda (Santhosh Narayanan)
4. Velaiyilla Pattathari - Velaiyilla Pattathari (Anirudh)
5. Kannukul Pothivaippen - Thirumanam Ennum Nikkah
(Ghibran)
6. Saridhaana Saridhaana – Amara Kaaviyam (Ghibran)
6. Kadhala Kadhala – Sathuranga Vettai (Sean Roldan)
8. Bang Bang – Anjaan (Yuvan Shankar Raja)
9. Pandi Naatu Kodi – Jigarthanda (Santhosh Narayanan)
10. Naan Nee – Madras (Santhosh Narayanan)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Yesterday at Gokulam Park

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan AudioLaunch going on SunTv now.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

France Theatre list

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

The Thuppakki factor in Anjaan
Aug 03, 2014


Vidyut Jamwal will be seen next in Tamil screens opposite Suriya in Anjaan, which is set for release on the 15th of August, Vidyut has already acted with the likes of Ajith and Vijay in Billa 2 and Thuppakki respectively and is a popular face here.
One common link between Thuppakki and Anjaan is 'Thulluvadho Ilamai' actor Abhinay, who is also a voice-over artist. Abhinay was the one who dubbed for Vidyut in Thuppakki and he has done the same for Anjaan as well.
Abhinay has a commanding bass voice and he has
rendered his vocal services for some other popular recent
films too.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

കൊച്ചി: പുതിയ ചിത്രമായ 'അന്ജാന്റെ'
പ്രചാരണാര്ഥം കൊച്ചിയിലെത്തിയ
തമിഴ് താരം സൂര്യക്കു
നേരെ ആരാധകരുടെ പരാക്രമം.
ഇടിച്ചുകയറിയ ആരാധകര്ക്കിടയില് പെട്ട്
സൂര്യയുടെ ഷര്ട്ടിന്റെ ബട്ടണുകള്
പറിഞ്ഞുപോയി.
താരത്തെ തൊടാനുള്ള
ശ്രമം പിടിവലിയിലാണ് കലാശിച്ചത്.
കവിത തിേയറ്ററില്
ആരാധകര്ക്കായി 'അന്ജാനി'ലെ 'ഏക്
ദോ തീന്' എന്ന ഗാനം കേള്പ്പിക്കുന്ന
ചടങ്ങിനും പത്രസമ്മേളനത്തിനുമായാണ് സൂര്യ
എത്തിയത്. ആന്ഡ്രിയ
ജര്മിയയ്ക്കൊപ്പം സൂര്യ പാടിയ
ഗാനത്തിന്റെ ലഹരിയില് ഇരമ്പിയ
ആരാധകവൃന്ദം തിേയറ്ററില് നിന്ന് മടങ്ങാന്
നേരം താരത്തെ വളഞ്ഞു. തലമുടിയില്
പിടിച്ചുവലിച്ചും കഴുത്തില് പിടിച്ച്
വലിച്ചടുപ്പിക്കാന് ശ്രമിച്ചുമായിരുന്നു
സ്നേഹ പ്രകടനം. പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാതെയുള്ള
'ആക്രമണ'ത്തില് പകച്ചുപോയ സൂര്യ
പക്ഷേ പതിവുപോലെ സംയമനം സൂക്ഷിച്ചു.
ആരാധകരോട് യാതൊരു ദേഷ്യവുമില്ലെന്ന്
പിന്നീട് പത്രസമ്മേളനത്തില് സൂര്യ പറഞ്ഞു.
''അവരുെട സ്നേഹം പങ്കിടാനാണ് ഞാന്
എത്തിയത്''.
പക്ഷേ ആരാധനയുടെ പേരില്
നാടുനീളെ ഫ്ലക്സുയര്ത്തുന്നതിനോടും ചെണ്ടമേളം നടത്തി ഗതാഗതക്കുരുക്കുണ്ടാക്കുന്നതിനോടുമുള്ള
വിയോജിപ്പ് തമിഴ് നായകന്
പ്രകടിപ്പിച്ചു. ''ഫ്ലക്സുകള്ക്ക്
ചെലവഴിക്കുന്ന പണം പാവപ്പെട്ട
കുട്ടികളുടെ വിദ്യാഭ്യാസത്തിന്
നല്കണം''സൂര്യ പറഞ്ഞു.
ലിങ്കു സാമി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത അന്ജാന്
64 കോടി രൂപ ചെലവിട്ട് നിര്മിച്ച
ചിത്രമാണ്. അന്ജാന്റെ ട്രെയിലര് കണ്ട്
മോഹന്ലാല് അഭിനന്ദിച്ചുവെന്നും സൂര്യ
പറഞ്ഞു.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## karthi007

150 theatres expect cheyunnu....

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya\'s kerala visit: a direct report
Actor Surya and his Anjaan team were in Kochi yesterday in connection with a Fans club event associated to celebrate the teaser release of Anjaan.
The actor who arrived at the scene in an Audi was given a
rousing welcome by his hundreds of his fans who had
gathered irrespective of the heavy rain. Chenda melam,
kavadi and other traditional art forms were performed by
artists to receive the ever charming Suriya. While the
director of the movie Lingusamy entered the Kavitha
Theatre, where the event was organised, without much
fuss, the fans and spectators gave a tough time to Suriya
and Dhananjayan, the UTV head who accompanied the
actor.
Suriya’s fans went berserk at the sight of the actor who
was wearing a red checked shirt and most of them wanted
to just touch the actor. Suriya did not lose his cool even
amidst the tough crowd and went on to the dais. The
Anjaan trailer was played again and Suriya enchanted the
audience with his singing of Ek, Dho, Theen …In his brief
talk he asked everyone to be happy and do not feel
stressed out.
The crowd included young girls, children and mothers who
wanted to have a glimpse of Suriya. People including
elderly women thronged the adjoining apartments and
took to some vantage positions to see the actor.
Later the team organised a press meet at the Gokulam
hotel in Kochi.

----------


## GangsteR

• After Seeing Dubbing Works I Would Say #Anjaan
Is Brilliant - @VidyutJammwal

• When You See #Anjaan You Will Love Action
#Suriya Doing Action And Me Too -
@VidyutJammwal , The Film Is How Two Friends
Take Over Mumbai

----------


## Viru

> 150 theatres expect cheyunnu....


evide distribution ara

----------


## visakh r

> 150 theatres expect cheyunnu....


ee tamil filmz inne engane prolsahikaruth..minimum oru 75 teatrle relse cheyikavo

----------


## Viru

> ee tamil filmz inne engane prolsahikaruth..minimum oru 75 teatrle relse cheyikavo


angerode paranja ayal enthe cheyan  :Laughing:

----------


## visakh r

> 150 theatres expect cheyunnu....





> angerode paranja ayal enthe cheyan


njan colocaly mothathil nammude keralathile avastha paranjatha..elathe ayoldu paranjathala..pinne veruthe onnu qute cheythanne ulu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ee tamil filmz inne engane prolsahikaruth..minimum oru 75 teatrle relse cheyikavo


minimum athilum kuravaa..

tamil padam 500 theater il irangiyaalum oru kuzhappom illa..
pattumenkil aalukalk kaanaan thonuna malayalam padam irakkan nokk

----------


## michael

> 150 theatres expect cheyunnu....



athrayum kittum ennu thonnunnillaa othiri malayalam padangal illae....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SantoshSivanASC. ISC @ santoshsivan 
Anjaan with Suriya Samantha vidyut m and crew
rajeevan Antony Silva Deepali brinda suresh ravi and
Lingusamy was awesome

----------


## xeon

Trailer ??? @GangsteR

----------


## xeon

*Siruppu yen speciality songil Mankathayile vilayaadu mangathayude nalla influence undu idaykku... any way aa part maathram kollam*

----------


## xeon



----------


## visakh r

> minimum athilum kuravaa..tamil padam 500 theater il irangiyaalum oru kuzhappom illa..pattumenkil aalukalk kaanaan thonuna malayalam padam irakkan nokk


keralthil oduna tamil padangal kanaan kolavunathano...tamil natil polum nalla abiprayam kitatha avg films lik thaliva,7ariv,jila okke anu kerathile alukal kanunath...athum ee typ padangal malayalm actors abinayicha chali,kathi ennu paranju elarum degrade cheyum...

----------


## GangsteR

> Trailer ??? @GangsteR



Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
#Anjaan trailer is of 150 seconds duration...action
packed entertaining trailer. In a few days. Under
post production &once out will release

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Watched the final trailer of #Anjaan - Superb &
Rocking. Excited & will be sharing in a few days in
@YouTube / in theatres. U will be happy

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> keralthil oduna tamil padangal kanaan kolavunathano...tamil natil polum nalla abiprayam kitatha avg films lik thaliva,7ariv,jila okke anu kerathile alukal kanunath...athum ee typ padangal malayalm actors abinayicha chali,kathi ennu paranju elarum degrade cheyum...


Ringmaster,Mayamohinee,Honeybee oke Chali Thanne Alle. Bt Itharam Films Alukale Entrtiment Cheyunnu.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> keralthil oduna tamil padangal kanaan kolavunathano...tamil natil polum nalla abiprayam kitatha avg films lik thaliva,7ariv,jila okke anu kerathile alukal kanunath...athum ee typ padangal malayalm actors abinayicha chali,kathi ennu paranju elarum degrade cheyum...


ath kond ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ringmaster,Mayamohinee,Honeybee oke Chali Thanne Alle. Bt Itharam Films Alukale Entrtiment Cheyunnu.


enthonnu aalukale.. oru cheriya segment ne mathram

----------


## GangsteR

Anjan Isai Veliedu | Dt 03-08-14

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XemQ8...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - Superb and Rocking !
Aug 04, 2014

 
Yesterday we reported about the trailer of Suriya - Samantha's big Independence day release Anjaan releasing this week. We hear that the trailer is 150 seconds long and that it will be an action packed one.
Dhananjayan, UTV Motion Pictures' South Chief, said, "Watched the final trailer of Anjaan - Superb & Rocking.
Excited & will be sharing in a few days in YouTube / in
theatres." He added that the trailer will make the fans
happy.
Let's wait to hear the 'Andheri Puli' roar !

----------


## GangsteR

Nagarjuna wants Linguswamy to direct him
IndiaGlitz [Monday, August 04, 2014]


The team 'Anjaan' released their audio in Hyderabad for its
Telugu version 'Sikander', we brought you so many
interesting snippets from the same event in the last few
days. Nagarjuna's speech in the audio release has come as
a pleasant surprise to many people in the Tollywood. While
honoring, Linguswamy, Nagarjuna said that, he has seen all
the movies on, 'Sandakozhi' director and he would love to
be an action hero under his direction.
He quoted that, his career kick started to another level with
'Siva' which was directed by, Ram Gopal Varma. The cycle
chain fight in that movie was praised by all the people and
it gave me a unique identity to shape my career as an
action hero. I would love to reprise similar fight sequence
in, Linguswamy's direction. Naga Chaitanya, son of
Nagarjuna has already acted in, 'Tadaka' the remake of,
'Vettai'. If everything falls in place, Linguswamy will be
directing the Telugu Superstar in a high octane action
thriller.

----------


## GangsteR

Kochi welcomes Suriya
IndiaGlitz [Monday, August 04, 2014]


'Anjaan' which is all set for the release celebrates the
teaser release at Kochi with Suriya and his fan club.
'Anjaan’s male lead Suriya received a warm welcome by
his fans. The hundreds of his fans gathered irrespective in
the heavy rain. The event saw some artists performing
Chenda melam, Kavadi and other traditional art forms.
 The event was organized at Kavitha Theatre. Linguswamy,
Director of the film was also present at the event. The fans
and the spectators gave a tough time to actor Suriya and
Dhananjayan, the UTV head who gave company to the
actor for the event.
A red checked shirt that Suriya wore for the event
surprised his fans. Most of them wanted to touch the
actor. Suriya went to the dais and maintained his calm
amidst the crowd.
To talk about Suriya’s singing skills, he entertained his
fans by singing Ek, Do, Theen…..The trailer of the film was
played to add to the delight. He even asked everyone to
be stress free and stay happy.
The crowd, which thrilled Suriya and caught a glimpse of
the Ayan actor enlisted young girls, children and mothers.
It even included elderly women who thronged the adjoining
apartments and placed themselves in a vantage position to
see Suriya.
As per reports, it is believed that a press meet was
organized by the team at Gokulam hotel, Kochi.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan US Complete Theater List Will Be
Released By Thursday / Friday Prime Media To
Make Grand Opening In Best Screens | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## POKIRI

padam tls inu ini less dan 10 days and yet no trailer  :Wallbash:

----------


## GangsteR

> padam tls inu ini less dan 10 days and yet no trailer


itrayum promotion okae nadatiyittu trailer maryadakku irakan ariyilla...kashtam

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> itrayum promotion okae nadatiyittu trailer maryadakku irakan ariyilla...kashtam



enikkariyam ingan eokke thanne aakumennu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> enikkariyam ingan eokke thanne aakumennu


ivanokae itrayum divasam uranguvarno  :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

സൂര്യയുടെ 'ആനന്ദം' മമ്മൂട്ടി
കേരളത്തിലെ ആരാധകരുടെ സ്നേഹത്തിന്റെ കൊടുമുടിയില്
തെന്നിന്ത്യന് സൂപ്പര് താരം സൂര്യ.
എറണാകുളം കവിത തിയറ്ററിലെത്തിയ
ആരാധകരെ കണ്ടു സൂര്യ അക്ഷരാര്ഥത്തില് ഞെട്ടി.
രാവിലെ 11.30 ഒാടെയാണ്
താരം തിയറ്ററിലെത്തിയത്.
തിക്കി തിരക്കിയ ആരാധകര്ക്കിടയി
ലൂടെ ഏറെ പണിപ്പെട്ടാണ്
സുരക്ഷാ ജീവനക്കാരും പൊലീസുകാരും സൂര്യയെ വേദിയിലെത്തിച്ച
ത്. നിങ്ങള് ബഹളമുണ്ടാക്കരുത്. പ്ളീസ്് ഇരിക്കണം എന്നു
സൂര്യ ആവര്ത്തിച്ചെങ്കിലും ആവേശത്തിരയില് അത്
മുങ്ങിപ്പോയി പുറത്ത് കനത്ത മഴ തകര്ത്തപ്പോള്
അകത്തു മൊബൈല് ഫോണ് ഫ്ലാഷുകളുടെ മിന്നല്
പ്രളയമായിരുന്നു. മലയാളികള്
തന്നെ ഇത്രമാത്രം സ്നേഹിക്കുന്നവെന്നറിഞ്ഞതില്
സന്തോഷം.
കൂടുതല്
സമയം കേരളത്തിലെ ആരാധകര്ക്കായി ഇനി ചെലവഴിക്കും.
വര്ഷത്തില് ഒരു പടം എന്നതു
മാറ്റി ആരാധകര്ക്കായി വര്ഷത്തില് രണ്ടു
പടം ചെയ്യണമെന്നു വിചാരിക്കുന്നുവെന്നു
താരം പറഞ്ഞു. മധുരയിലാണ് ആളുകള് സിനിമയ്ക്ക്
ഫ്ലെക്സ് വയ്ക്കുന്നതെന്നാണ് ഞാന് കേട്ടിട്ടുള്ളത്.
എന്നാല് കേരളത്തില് അതില് കൂടുതല്
ചെയ്യുന്നതായി ഞാന് മനസ്സിലാക്കുന്നു.
ഇത്രയും തുക ഇത്തരം കാര്യങ്ങള് ചിലവഴിക്കണ്ടേതു
ണ്ടോ. അത് മറ്റ് നന്മ പ്രവര്ത്തികള്ക്ക്
നീക്കി വയ്ക്കണമെന്നാണ് തന്റെ അഭ്യരിത്ഥനയെന്ന
ും സൂര്യ പറഞ്ഞു.
ലിംഗുസ്വാമിക്കൊപ്പം ഒരു സിനിമ
ചെയ്യണമെന്നത് ദീര്ഘകാലത്തെ ആഗ്രഹമാണ്.
ആദ്യം തന്നെ നടന്നിരുന്നെങ്കില് ആനന്ദത്തില്
മമ്മൂട്ടിയൊടൊപ്പം ഞാനുമുണ്ടാകുമായിരുന്നു.സൂര്യ
പറഞ്ഞു. വൈകിട്ടോടെ സൂര്യ ചെന്നൈയിലേക്ക്
മടങ്ങി.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Censor Report & Deleted Visuals In Film

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> ivanokae itrayum divasam uranguvarno


Jilla veruppichatha nannayittu... nannaayittennu paranjaal nannaayittu...

----------


## xeon

*- Tomorrow's paper ad., Official trailer coming out this week Bang..bang..bang..!!*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

*ini verum 7 naal koodi maathram.. bang Bang Bang*

----------


## GangsteR

> *- Tomorrow's paper ad., Official trailer coming out this week Bang..bang..bang..!!*


ithu today AD aanu

----------


## GangsteR

> *ini verum 7 naal koodi maathram.. bang Bang Bang*


10 days undu....August 15

----------


## SAM369

*#‎Rabhasa‬ postponed* :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' censor details...
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, August 05, 2014]
Suriya's 'Anjaan' has come out with a clean U and the
movie is all set to hit the screens from August 15th. The
details of the movie's certificate can be found on CBFC
website. The certificate carries that the gangster flick is
close to 3 hours long (170 mins). 'Jigarthanda' which was
released last week also close to 3 hours and what we
could make out is, if the movie is rich in content, the
audience would not mind sitting for long durations.
Incidentally, movies of Suriya, which went on to become
blockbusters were also quite lengthy compared to 'Anjaan'.
'Vaaranam Aayiram' (169 mins), 'Ayan' (162 mins),
'Singam 2' (165 mins), Hopefully, 'Anjaan' too would join
in the above list and re-write the box office history. With
the certification been done, the makers are getting things
ready to release the movie for Independence day in a never
seen grand manner.
The Yuvan's songs have already topped the charts and
gets a multiple airing on FM channels. Samantha is paired
against Suriya for the first time and the villain from
'Thuppakki' Vidyut Jamwal will be seen in a positive role
for the first time in his Tamil cinema career.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan trailer is getting ready Hot to serve you
soon. In a few days friends. Understand the
excitement & pl. bear with us. Soon :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

> Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
> #Anjaan trailer is getting ready Hot to serve you
> soon. In a few days friends. Understand the
> excitement & pl. bear with us. Soon


iniyum few days wait cheyyaanano ee shavi parayunnae  :joker:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan on the lines of Jigarthanda and Singam 2 ?
Aug 05, 2014


Following the recent Jigarthanda, Suriya - Samantha's Anjaan will also run to around 2 hours 50 minutes, according to the film's censor report which is doing the rounds online. The U certified film, produced by Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures, and directed by N Lingusamy, is a gangster movie set in Mumbai. 
It is to be noted that Suriya's earlier movie, the Hari
directorial Singam 2, that had Anushka and Hansika playing
female leads, also had a running length of close to 3
hours, and was one of the superhits of 2013.
Will Anjaan repeat Jigarthanda and Singam 2's magic? We
will have to wait and watch.

----------


## rtrtrt

> *#‎Rabhasa‬ postponed*


Confirmed ano?anganeyenkil telugu release simultaneous undavum.eniku ivide telugu version matrame release avullu.

----------


## xeon

> 10 days undu....August 15


*10  days evida? innu koottanda... 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 th Overseas release...  7 divasam okke aakumbolekku aake oru aaveshamallee.. *

----------


## xeon

Minerva morning 6.30 show illa.. so FDFS  miss aakan chance undu.. what to do .. oru pidiyumilla  :Warnred:

----------


## xeon

> Anjaan on the lines of Jigarthanda and Singam 2 ?
> Aug 05, 2014
> 
> 
> Following the recent Jigarthanda, Suriya - Samantha's Anjaan will also run to around 2 hours 50 minutes, according to the film's censor report which is doing the rounds online. The U certified film, produced by Thirrupathi Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures, and directed by N Lingusamy, is a gangster movie set in Mumbai. 
> It is to be noted that Suriya's earlier movie, the Hari
> directorial Singam 2, that had Anushka and Hansika playing
> female leads, also had a running length of close to 3
> hours, and was one of the superhits of 2013.
> ...


2.50  onnum vendarunnu.. quite lengthy ... racy aakane oru 2.30 nirthanam.  Singam 2 okke pakka bore aarunu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> *10  days evida? innu koottanda... 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 th Overseas release...  7 divasam okke aakumbolekku aake oru aaveshamallee.. *


 :Band: ....

----------


## GangsteR

> Minerva morning 6.30 show illa.. so FDFS  miss aakan chance undu.. what to do .. oru pidiyumilla


saramilla matineku kayaru...

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Here we come Malaysia. Premiere of #Anjaan on
14th night at KualaLampur is confirmed with Team -
in association with @SIIMAwards 2014  :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Dont expect social messages in my films 
Lingusamy
Director Lingusamy is clear about one thing. He never
wants to make a film based on social issues. Yes, its
quite hard to make films based on such topics. I feel
Shankar and AR Murugadoss are the most prominent
personalities to take a shot on this genre. Of course, I
have thought about it many times and even discussed
with my team of writers, but I feel we are far away
from this destination.
He told this is in revert to the buzz that with Anjaan
releasing on August 15 for the occasion of
Independence Day, whether there is any social
significance with the film. He furthermore adds that
Anjaan is a complete entertainer and will cater to the
taste of universal audiences.
Anjaan is simultaneously getting released in Telugu as
Sikindar and is produced by Thirrupathi Brothers with
Yuvan Shankar Raja (music) and Santhosh Sivan
(cinematography) adding up the technical splendor to
the film. With Suriya playing dual roles, Samantha is
the female lead and Vidyut Jamwal would be seen in a
new avatar when compared to his previous movies.
Bollywood actor Manoj Bajpai plays the baddie.

----------


## GangsteR

Trisha’s busy days for Gautham and Maniratnam
Undoubtedly, Trisha has been one and only actress in
South Industry to have ruled the market with her
elegance and hard work nearly for more than a
decade. The actress has a busy year ahead now as she
is signed for Gautham Menon’s tentatively titled Thala
55 with Ajith Kumar in lead role.
In fact, the actress has completed shooting the first
schedule and her next one would begin shortly.
Meanwhile, she has signed a new film with Jayam Ravi
directed by Suraj that also stars Anjali in the other
female lead role.
It is noteworthy that she will be playing the female
lead in Maniratnam’s espionage thriller that reportedly
stars Mahesh Babu in lead role. Speaking about her
next film with Jayam Ravi, the actress affirms saying
that she is invigorated on signing this project and she
plays a urban girl in this movie.
It is worth mentioning that Trisha has already shared
the screen space with Jayam Ravi in Unakkum
Enakkum and Bhooloham.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya is the King, Samantha is the Queen: Lingusamy
During the audio launch of the Telugu version of
Anjaan, titled Sikindar, the audiences present the
venue turned out to be huge Samantha fans. The venue
reverberated with the sound, Samantha throughout,
indicating her popularity there.
When director N Lingusamy took on the mike and was
praising Suriya’s efforts during the making of the
movie, the audience began shouting ‘Samantha…
Samantha’ indicating they wanted to hear more of her.
To this, Lingusamy replied that he would first talk
about the King and then go on to praise the Queen. Of
course, his praises on Samantha’s cooperation had her
fans elated.

----------


## GangsteR

Varanam ayiram, ayan and singam2 magic to continue for anjaan ?
Suriya's Anjaan censor details has been published in CBFC website. According to CBFC the films running 170 mins and 31 seconds. Long running time is not an issue to Suriya's films and most of his blockbusters like Varanam Ayiram (169 mins), Ayan(162 mins ) and Singam2 (165 mins) had more than 160 minutes as running time.
Now as the censor certificate has reached the makers, they
have formally annouced the film release date through paper
advertisements. Anjaan will be releasing on August 15 in a
grand manner, sources say that Abirami Ramanathan will
be releasing the film in Chennai while Gopuram films has
bought the Chengalpatu and MR (Madurai -
Ramanathapuram) distribution rights.
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal, Soori and
many to its star cast. Directed by Lingusamy the film has
music by Yuvan and already the songs are topping the
charts.

----------


## GangsteR

Trailer today evng 5pm undakum......

----------


## GangsteR

:Band: .....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SAM369

> Confirmed ano?anganeyenkil telugu release simultaneous undavum.eniku ivide telugu version matrame release avullu.


*hmm...Confirmed...APyil Mass Opening Urappikkam*

----------


## xeon

> saramilla matineku kayaru...


matinee nadakkilla  night show.  Pakshe Kottarakara Venusilum padam undennu thonnunnu. poster undu..

----------


## xeon

> Trailer today evng 5pm undakum......



 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> matinee nadakkilla  night show.  Pakshe Kottarakara Venusilum padam undennu thonnunnu. poster undu..


 :Giveup:        .

----------


## GangsteR

> 


confirm alla....

----------


## veecee

thread title  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Viru

> Trailer today evng 5pm undakum......


Fridaye iraku enne kettu

----------


## GangsteR

> thread title


enta pblm?.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 5h
#Anjaan trailer will be screened in theatres also
from Friday, 8th August across Tamil Nadu...
sending the output tomorrow to all theatres

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 5h
#Anjaan trailer to be premiered in @SunMusic first
at 9 a.m on 8th (promotions commences soon). Will
be up in @YouTube at 10.10 a.m.

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 5h
#Anjaan new trailer will be premiered in @SunMusic
on 8th at 9 a.m & will then be played multiple times
in the channel. Do catch up there :Smile: 


Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 5h
#Anjaan Bang Bang Bang trailer will be screened to
you on 8th (Friday) morning at 9 a.m.. where? Not
in Youtube to begin with...where then?

----------


## Nithz

Anjaan Shornur Melam Theateril August 15th Nu 7 am Fans Show Plan Cheythitundu....

Anybody From That Location Who Are Interested To See The Fans Show PM Me For The Tickets ...

----------


## xeon

> 


ithenthonnu

----------


## Saathan

> *#‎Rabhasa‬ postponed*


ee padathinte producer Bellamkonda Suresh alle... pullikkarante monte padam odikkan vendi ayirikkum Rabhasa‬ late akkiyathu...

----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan from 14th August itself
Aug 06, 2014


Anjaan, one of the most awaited films of the year starring Suriya and Samantha and directed by Lingusamy is all set to hit the screens in India on the 15 th of August 2014.
However, the film will have its grand premiere on 14 th August at Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, as informed by UTV Dhananjayan.
Anjaan has Yuvan Shankar Raja’s music and Santosh
Sivan’s camera work. Suriya plays double roles in the film.
Other cast members include Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj Bajpai
and Soori. The film received a U from the censors recently.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• @dirlingusamy Wrote #Anjaan Script By Keeping
#Suriya & #Karthi In Mind Later It Was Replaced By
Vidyut | #Sikindar

----------


## GangsteR

#Suriya at #Sikindar Audio Success Meet

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• Prime Media US Will Distribute #Sikindar In
Overseas And #Anjaan In USA | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

Tamil Films Released In France Highest Was 23 & Now Anjaan Gets 25 Screens

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan / #Sikindar - Sets A Record In UK By Releasing In 58 Screens

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's 'Anjaan' Trailer to Release on 8 August

The much-awaited Suriya's "Anjaan" trailer is all set to
be released on 8 August.
The trailer will be premiered on Sun Music Channel at
9 am and it will be uploaded on the video sharing site
YouTube at 10:10 am, according to Dhananjayan
Govind of UTV Motion Pictures, the co-producers of
"Anjaan."
The film's trailer will also be out on theatres on the
same day.
#Anjaan trailer to be premiered in @SunMusic first at
9 a.m on 8th (promotions commences soon). Will be up
in @YouTube at 10.10 a.m.
— Dhananjayan Govind (@Dhananjayang) August 6,
2014
#Anjaan trailer will be screened in theatres also from
Friday, 8th August across Tamil Nadu... sending the
output tomorrow to all theatres — Dhananjayan
Govind (@Dhananjayang) August 6, 2014
Fans have been eagerly waiting to see the trailer of
"Anjaan." The film's first-look posters and the teaser
have already generated a huge buzz surrounding the
film. Suriya and the "Anjaan" team have been
extensively promoting the film, which has raised the
expectations about the project. It remains to be seen if
the film's trailer will be able to impress the audience.
?
Directed by Lingusamy, "Anjaan" is a stylish gangster
flick with Suriya and Samantha in the lead roles. The
film also has Vidyut Jamwal, Brahmanandam, Dalip
Tahil and Manoj Bajpai in supporting roles. The film's
songs, composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja, have been
received well by the fans.
"Anjaan" is gearing up for release on 15 August for the
Independence Day. The film's premiere will be held in
Malaysia on 14 August.
Here we come Malaysia. Premiere of #Anjaan on 14th
night at KualaLampur is confirmed with Team - in
association with @SIIMAwards 2014  :Smile: 
— Dhananjayan Govind (@Dhananjayang) August 5,
2014
The Suriya starrer has been censored with a "U" rating
and the film's run time will reportedly be 170 minutes.
"Anjaan" will be having a solo big Tamil release and it
is likely to take grand openings upon its release. The
Telugu version of "Anjaan", titled "Sikander", is likely to
release simultaneously on 15 August. Whether the film
will be able to achieve box office success is something
one needs to wait and watch.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya Visits Vizag
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, August 06, 2014]


Actor Suriya is in Vizag for the audio success meet of his
film, 'Anjaan', which will be held today (06.08.14) evening.
Huge crowds gathered at Vishakapatnam airport to see the
actor.
Yuvan Shankar Raja is the music director of this movie and
the songs released recently have garnered a good
response. 'Anjaan' is slated for a release on August 15th
in huge number of theaters. Samantha is the leading lady.
This film, directed by Lingusamy, has very good hype and
expectations surrounding it.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan gearing up for a massive release!

Suriya’s Anjaan is gearing up for a massive release on
August 15 th and the paper ads pertaining to this have
been released today. The film went in through the
censorship process a couple of days ago and has
come out with a clean U certificate.
The film will have a run time of 170 minutes and the
filmmakers vouch that it will be complete
entertainment throughout.
Suriya and Samantha star in this mega budget movie
that has jointly been produced by UTV Motion Pictures
and Tirupati Brothers.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan is not inspired from Dongri to Dubai
As Suriya fans get ready for the grand release of
Anjaan scheduled to happen on August 15 for the
occasion of Independence Day, there was some news
that the film is based on the famous novel, Dongri to
Dubai that encompasses on the rule of mafia in
Mumbai for six decades.
In fact, Suriya had mentioned about this reference
during few interactions with media channels. But some
of the closest sources to Lingusamy claim that it is a
baseless rumour and that it was just a book that they
had come across and it has nothing to do with
adaptation or inspiration.
On the other end, there are certain claims that Suriya’s
role as Raju Bhai in this film is nothing but the short
form of Mumbai’s most dreaded don who is on the
headlines on par with Dawood Ibrahim.

----------


## GangsteR

ANJAAN TRAILER RELEASE DATE IS HERE, TO BE RELEASED IN THREE DIFFERENT MEDIUM

The much expected trailer is all set to be released by this Friday and before the You Tube version, the trailer will be first released on Sun Music at 9 AM and then the trailer will be
up in You Tube by 10.10 AM. Anjaan trailer will also be
screened in theaters across Tamil Nadu and the trailer will
reach the theater by today.
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Soori, Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj
Bajpai, Dalip Tahil and many to its star cast. Directed by
Lingusamy, Anjaan has music by Yuvan Shankar Raja.
Anjaan is slated for August 15 release...

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## jumail pala



----------


## jumail pala



----------


## jumail pala



----------


## jumail pala



----------


## jumail pala



----------


## Laleattan

170+ Theatres in Kerala

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - a new record among Tamil films
Aug 07, 2014
Suriya's Anjaan is getting ready for a huge release next Friday on 15th August. The world première of the movie would be held a day in advance in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Meanwhile in UK, Anjaan would open in a record 58 locations. Ayngaran International would be releasing the movie in UK and they are the leading player in that
particular market. Anjaan's number of opening locations is
reportedly a new benchmark for Tamil films.
Prior to Anjaan, films like Kochadaiiyaan and Jilla
witnessed similarly huge releases in the UK. The
stakeholders are expecting Anjaan to rake in the moolah
given Suriya's huge popularity in the UK among all sections
of audiences and also the presence of the likes of Vidyut
Jammwal and Samantha. Suriya's previous Singam 2 was
also a very big success in UK and had a long run.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 170+ Theatres in Kerala



 :Band:  :Band: ... but athra viswasikkan veyya... shows churukki aakum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Calicut posters vannitundu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Exclusive : Here Is The Censor Certificate Of #Anjaan |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> exclusive : Here is the censor certificate of #anjaan |


*bhayangara lengthy aanallo 
*

----------


## xeon

> calicut posters vannitundu


ippolano vanne? Ivadokke 1 week munpe ethi

----------


## GangsteR

> *bhayangara lengthy aanallo 
> *


length koodiyal preshnam aanu...

----------


## SAM369

*Nale* :Band:

----------


## SAM369

*Bheema,Vettai Okke ethande Ithe Length Undayrunnu* :Ahupinne:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 170+ Theatres in Kerala


Wohhhh. And distribution aranu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ippolano vanne? Ivadokke 1 week munpe ethi


Tirur one week munne vannirunnu..but tamil posters ayirunnu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Exclusive : Here Is The Censor Certificate Of #Anjaan |


Length 2.50 pani yak um. .everything depends on vk dir

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Bheema,Vettai Okke ethande Ithe Length Undayrunnu*


Soooooo? ???

----------


## xeon

> *Bheema,Vettai Okke ethande Ithe Length Undayrunnu*


Randum kaattu poyallo.. But athu saaramilla .

----------


## xeon

> length koodiyal preshnam aanu...


*Right but.. Singam 2 oru lengthy film aarunnallo.. Singam two sathyathil verum bore padam aanu. Pakshe athinte vijayam ennathu hariyude 
mass elements ennathilupari Suryayude anyaaya screen presence aayirunnu. padam lengthy aarunnelum it rotated around durai singam. 
Suryaye maatti nirthi scenes valare churukkam aarunnu. So Suryayude fansine maximum exploit cheythu.  Ithum athupole aanengil kidukkum.. 
pakshe ee gangster padamakumbo kore flash back sentiments mannankatta okke verum kayari. athanu veroru vishayam.
Pinne aalu lingusaami aanu odukkam enthu venelum sambhavikkam. even hero maranappeduka polum.. see bheema.*

----------


## SAM369

> Soooooo? ???


*Vettai Nalla Racy aayi Thoni,,Length Kooduthal Undelum Bore adupikkathe edukkan Linguvine Pattum*

----------


## SAM369

> Randum kaattu poyallo.. But athu saaramilla .


*Vettai Flop aano??* :Ahupinne:

----------


## SAM369

*Here Is The Link To Watch #Anjaan Trailer Today At 9:10 AM -  https://www.youtube.com/user/sonymusicindiaSME   Don't Miss It Guys. @Dhananjayang @SonyMusicSouth* :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369

*#Anjaan will have a premiere show on August 14th. Anjaan to release big! 58+ locations (Highest till date for a Tamil film in the UK)*

----------


## GangsteR

Thnx Sam 369 for updates....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SAM369



----------


## xeon

> *Vettai Flop aano??*


Avg... aarunnennu thonnunnu

----------


## GangsteR

> *Right but.. Singam 2 oru lengthy film aarunnallo.. Singam two sathyathil verum bore padam aanu. Pakshe athinte vijayam ennathu hariyude 
> mass elements ennathilupari Suryayude anyaaya screen presence aayirunnu. padam lengthy aarunnelum it rotated around durai singam. 
> Suryaye maatti nirthi scenes valare churukkam aarunnu. So Suryayude fansine maximum exploit cheythu.  Ithum athupole aanengil kidukkum.. 
> pakshe ee gangster padamakumbo kore flash back sentiments mannankatta okke verum kayari. athanu veroru vishayam.
> Pinne aalu lingusaami aanu odukkam enthu venelum sambhavikkam. even hero maranappeduka polum.. see bheema.*


ithil randu surya undallo, apol oral maranapedan chance undu...

----------


## SAM369

*Dhananjayan Govind ‏@Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan trailer ... look out for a powerful dialogue at the end of it, the one you were looking for. I don't want to post & spoil the impact*

----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon

> ithil randu surya undallo, apol oral maranapedan chance undu...


athu parayanokkilla. oru surya handicaped aanennu thonnunnu.. allengil entho accident patti ...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Thnx Sam 369 for updates....


Njangalkillllle

----------


## SadumoN

thanks guys for the updates... enthannariyilla... oro divasam kazhiyum thorum oru pratheekshakkuravillaayma ulla pole.. :Tongue Smilie:  build up okke ithiri over alle ennoru doubt.. looking forward for the trailer..

----------


## GangsteR

> Njangalkillllle


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' to compete with an interesting movie
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, August 07, 2014]
Parthiban's 'KTVI' was scheduled to release on August 1,
but backed off because of 'Jigarthanda' and 'Sarabham'.
'Jigarthanda' came a week later, since Dhanush's 'VIP'
was running to packed screens and 'Sathuranga Vettai' did
some good business in the first weekend and picked up
later by word of mouth. Parthiban, then decided to take his
movie too, Vinayaka Chathurthi weekend, August 29th
initial ly


Atharva's 'Irumbu Kuthirai' and Vijay Antony's 
eyeing for a spot to cash in on the last week of t 'Salim' his
month. In order to avoid clashing with multiple movies,
Parthiban has advanced the release to, August 15th and it
will clash with 'Anjaan'. 'KTVI' carries an intriguing caption
- A film without a story. Sathya, Sharreth, Alphonse
Joseph, Vijay Antony, and Thaman have composed songs
for this movie.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaans competitor is here
Aug 07, 2014


All those film buffs that are keenly following whats happening in tinsel town would be aware that Suriya starrer Anjaan is going to hit the screen on 15th August 2014.
Now one more film which has announced its release date on 15th
August is Parthibans Kadhai Thiraikadhai Vasanam Iyakkam
(KTVI). This is an interesting film which caught the
attention of the audience with its trailer. There is a
battalion of artists involved in the film like Vijay Sethupathi,
Arya, Amala Paul, Taapsee to name some.
A total of 150 screens are planned for KTVI in the state and
director Parthiban is quite excited about his films release.
In all it is going to be a busy long weekend for movie
buffs.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s Anjaan Trailer from tomorrow
The most expected film of the year Anjaan is slated to
release 15 of this month. The audio is released few
weeks ago and well received by the audience. The trailer
will be released from tomorrow, Aug 8 . Dhananjayan of
UTV, the co-producers of Anjaan in his twitter page.
#Anjaan trailer will be screened in theatres also
from Friday, 8th August across Tamil Nadu...
sending the output tomorrow to all theatres
3:57 PM - 6 Aug 2014
Dhananjayan Govind
@Dhananjayang
Follow
42 RETWEETS 47 FAVORITES
Anjaan , a gangster flick set in the backdrop of Mumbai
features Suriya, Samantha in the lead is directed by
Lingusamy. The post production work is happening in full
swing. Yuvan has scored the music. The movie is set to hit
the screens on August 15 for Independence Day.
Lingusamy’s Thirrupathi brothers jointly with UTV produce
Anjaan.

----------


## GangsteR

Parthiban’s KTVI to clash with Suriya’s Anjaan
Parthiban's Kathai Thiraikkathai Vasanam Iyakkam was
initially slated to release on Aug 1 . Due to Sarabham and
Jigarthanda releases the director of KTVI decided to release
his movie later this month on Aug 29th to allow the other
movies to share screens among them. But on the same
weekend Salim, Madras and couple of other movies are
planning to release. To avoid clash in the box office
Parthiban plans to prepone the movie to August 15 along
with Suriya’s Anjaan.
Kathai Thiraikathai Vasanam Iyakkam stars newcomers in
the lead roles and popular K-Town actors Arya, Amala
Paul, Vijay Sethupathi, Prakash Raj, Vishal and Taapsee
Pannu have done special cameo appearances. KTVI is
directed by R.Parthiban. Background Music and one song
composed by Sathya. Shareth, Alphons Joseph, Thaman
and Vijay Antony are other music directors composed one
song each. The film comes with a tagline - A film without a
story.

----------


## GangsteR

Catch the Anjaan trailer on Sun first!
The trailer of Anjaan will be out on Sun TV at 9 am
tomorrow, August 8th , 2014. It will then be uploaded
on Youtube at around 10:10 am. The trailer will be
released at the theatres as well.
Anjaan is poised for a grand release on August 15 th ,
2014 and expectations have been on the rise ever
since the teaser and music was out. The film has
Suriya and Samantha as the lead pair and it has been
directed by N Lingusamy. Yuvan Shankar Raja has
scored the music for this film.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Anjaan trailer tomorrow
The trailer of Suriya starrer Anjaan directed by Lingusamy
will be out on Sun TV at 9 am tomorrow, August 8th,
2014. Produced by UTV Motion Pictures and Lingusamy's
Thirupathi Brothers, the film has Samantha pairing up
with Suriya for the first time. Touted as a mass entertainer
with Suriya playing dual roles, the film is expected to hit
the screens on August 15.
UTV's Dhananjayan tweeted, "#Anjaan trailer will be
screened in theatres also from Friday, 8th August across
Tamil Nadu... sending the output tomorrow to all
theatres."
With the audio of the film, which has music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja, releasing a few days ago and gaining
amazing response from the fans, the expectations for the
film has gone up by a few notches.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan is like kamal\'s apoorva sagotharagal to parthiepan
It is known that Parthiepan's Kadhai Thiraikadhai Vasanam Iyakkam(KTVI) is all set to be released on August 15 along with
Suriya's mighty Anjaan. Today speaking at Sigaram
Thodu audio launch, Parthiepan said "Soon after my
announcement of KTVI's release date as August 15, there
were many comments in my Twitter and Facebook
questioning me on why I'm competing with Anjaan, some
people even asked me whether I really like Suriya or not?"
The House-full director added "My debut directorial/heroic
flick Puthiya Paathai released along with Kamal's Apoorva
Sagotharargal. During that time I published an
advertisement stating "We all know that everyone will be
watching Lion's Apoorva Sagotharargal for sure, if you
didn't get tickets please do come and visit Puthiya
Paathai".
Similar to Apoorva Sagotharargal, now everyone will be
watching Anjaan and if people didn't get tickets they could
come and see 'KTVI' said Parthiepan at the audio launch.

----------


## Laleattan

> Wohhhh. And distribution aranu


3 area wise aanu Cine Rlease, Trivandrum Talkies & Change Cinemas' Release

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 3 area wise aanu Cine Rlease, Trivandrum Talkies & Change Cinemas' Release


Malabar area N&N enno anu distribution ennu kettu

----------


## Laleattan

> Malabar area N&N enno anu distribution ennu kettu


Change Cinemas (Malabar & Kochi) Trivandrum (TVM Area) Cine (palakkad)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya starrer #Anjaan will have 12 shows in a single
screen in Swiss in its 1st week.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan TV & Radio promotions commences
tomorrow in all popular channels ... do catch up
with 20 & 10 second TV spots ... every song
covered

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
#Anjaan trailer ... look out for a powerful dialogue
at the end of it, the one you were looking for. I
don't want to post & spoil the impact

----------


## GangsteR

● #Anjaan Trailer Will Be Played In Sun Music On
Before " Suda Suda Chennai Program " 9am Sharp

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

● #Anjaan Will Be Released In More Than 200+ Screens At Europe By Ayngaran |

----------


## GangsteR

@Samanthaprabhu2 Salary For #Anjaan / Sikindar Is 1 Crore - Vikatan Magazine Report

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## mishavijayaram

Duration ; 2.28 minutes aakki trim cheythu....   





> Exclusive : Here Is The Censor Certificate Of #Anjaan |

----------


## mishavijayaram

Malabar area CHANGE CINEMAS ; Theater charting through N. N Cinemas. 




> Malabar area N&N enno anu distribution ennu kettu





> 3 area wise aanu Cine Rlease, Trivandrum Talkies & Change Cinemas' Release

----------


## xeon

ithinte kerala distributor aara ??   @GangsteR

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> ithinte kerala distributor aara ??   @GangsteR


cine release , trivandrum talkies n change cinema ...areawise aanu...

----------


## xeon

> cine release , trivandrum talkies n change cinema ...areawise aanu...


ivarde okke previous films?

----------


## GangsteR

> ivarde okke previous films?


new teams aanu.....

----------


## GangsteR

sunmusic @ SunMusic 
Don't Miss Blasting #Anjaan #Suriya Mass trailer
launch in @SunMusic today at 9am. RT

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sikindar - Bang Bang Bang Official Song Teaser |

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNdnf...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ● #Anjaan Trailer Will Be Played In Sun Music On
> Before " Suda Suda Chennai Program " 9am Sharp


Conform news ano

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Duration ; 2.28 minutes aakki trim cheythu....


2.50-2.28=?

----------


## Inspector Balram

Mavelikara-Santosh and Sandra

----------


## GangsteR

> Conform news ano


yaa 9 maniku sun musicil varum 10 aakumbol youtube release kanu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

tn-il ipo rls aavana padangal ellaam distrbtn thiruppathy bros aanallo :Laughing:  ....... same weekil 2-um 3-um padangal...... :Ho:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> tn-il ipo rls aavana padangal ellaam distrbtn thiruppathy bros aanallo ....... same weekil 2-um 3-um padangal......


Tiruppathi surya's swatham Co. Anu but they promotng lots of small movies. Then sun, redgiantum not active now

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> yaa 9 maniku sun musicil varum 10 aakumbol youtube release kanu


Okay am writing. ..

----------


## Laleattan

Trailer Kaanicho?

----------


## JJK

Trailer vanno??

----------


## Laleattan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJxEQPMh_io

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Trailer Kaanicho?


Trailer released

----------


## Laleattan

nammude lal josinte randam bhavam aano ethu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> nammude lal josinte randam bhavam aano ethu


Download link undel tharoooo

----------


## dipu10

ek do theen chaar.. sng kaanichuu...
sng okke kannakk.. thane.. surya paadiyathondu prathyekich oru ithu onum ilaa.. visualsum poraa..
bt piller set motham danc kalllikaan ullathokke undd..

pinneyy samantha  :Icecream:   :Essen:  
oru cheriya kutty thane ivallu.. cheriya trouserum.. cheriya uduppum okke itt..  :Icecream:

----------


## GangsteR

> Download link undel tharoooo


tubematil ninnu download chei

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - Official Trailer | Suriya, Samantha | Yuvan Shankar Raja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJxEQ...v-google&gl=IN

----------


## GangsteR

@Viru @arunkp @Film Freak @singam @xeon 
 @wayanadan
 @Bunny
 @kandahassan @BangaloreaN @SadumoN
 @kevin
 @mukkuvan
 @veecee
 @maryland
 @Iam RMU
 @Saathan
 @Spunky
 @Ravi Tharagan
 @Don Mathew
 @Jaisonjyothi
 @ULTIMATE STAR

----------


## GangsteR

@KulFy
 @ACHOOTTY
 @yathra
 @josemon17
 @loudspeaker
 @Bilalikka Rules
 @gldnstar
 @pammuty
 @Manoj
 @KARNAN
 @saamy
 @MALABARI
 @National Star
 @POKIRI
 @tinjuJISHNU
 @Nithz

----------


## GangsteR

@sethuramaiyer
 @baazigar89
 @KoLLaM ShA
 @KHILADI
 @aneesh mohanan
 @nmaks
 @SAM369
 @ITV
 @ParamasivaM
 @the ultimate hero
 @kunjumon
 @michael
 @kireedam
 @MHP369
 @ballu

----------


## dipu10

> nammude lal josinte randam bhavam aano ethu


enikk thonunath.. krishna rajuvinte brother aayirikilaa..
rajuvine kolaan vendi villainmaar irakuna aall aayirikaam.. angane aaykoode.. appo both hero n villain surya thane..

----------


## GangsteR

@Shivettan
 @K K R
 @yodha007
@philip pathanamthitta
 @JJK
 @ALEXI
 @Jenny
 @Spark

----------


## avd

trailer kidukki :Band: 
fdfs :Yeye:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> tubematil ninnu download chei


Athinte link tharrrrro

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Ennne mention cheythila :Sad:

----------


## SAM369

*Masssssssssssssssssssssssssssss* :Band:  :Band:

----------


## SAM369



----------


## Iam RMU

Trailor kollam padam safe bet anen thonunu, except verupikal from Reggresive Queen !

----------


## SAM369



----------


## GangsteR

> Ennne mention cheythila


nee ividae ullatallae pinnae entina mention

----------


## GangsteR

> Athinte link tharrrrro


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MJxEQPM...ature=youtu.be

----------


## saamy

polichadukkum :Clap:  surya :Band:  lingusamy :Clap:

----------


## saamy

> Trailor kollam padam safe bet anen thonunu, except verupikal from Reggresive Queen !


enna pinne nasriye vilichond vannu abhinayipikk :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Iam RMU

> enna pinne nasriye vilichond vannu abhinayipikk


evalekal bhedam thane  :Wink:

----------


## Perumthachan

loved the trailor. lots of scope to add all necessary elements of suspence and thrills.
hope the villains Dalip Tahil and my fav Manoj Bajpai have meaty roles. 
samantha looks super cool. vidyut will be a bonus.
surya will rock big time!
excited! story might not be great but am sure linguswamy will do the fireworks!

----------


## wayanadan

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

:Band: .....

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan advance booking commences soon in many
multiplexes ... so block your independence day
celebrations with #Anjaan on 15th Aug folks :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan trailer is well packaged with all ingredients
action, punch lines, romance, comedy, glamour &
glitz..

----------


## loudspeaker

t*vm - sreekumar 
tvm -ajantha 
tvm - angali 
may b one more dhanya complex*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

About Trailer
For me average one.
BT film pwolickum

----------


## POKIRI

Decent trailer  :Good:  minimum guarantee stuff und  :Yes3:  but trailer kanditt oru heavy padam aavaanulla scope illa...still who cares...formula work out aayaal kinnan rls time um koodi aayi BB sure aanu  :Thumbup:

----------


## POKIRI

Romance track matte surya aayaal mathi aarnnu...Main hero aayaal character painkili aayi pokum just like Mahesh in Business Man...romance ozhichu nirthiyaal athoru anyaaya character aayirunnu  :Doh:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Romance track matte surya aayaal mathi aarnnu...Main hero aayaal character painkili aayi pokum just like Mahesh in Business Man...romance ozhichu nirthiyaal athoru anyaaya character aayirunnu


Offfftopicccc

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Decent trailer  minimum guarantee stuff und  but trailer kanditt oru heavy padam aavaanulla scope illa...still who cares...formula work out aayaal kinnan rls time um koodi aayi BB sure aanu


Annante nxt film release ennne?

----------


## kunjumon

kidu trailer  :cheers:

----------


## baazigar89

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BufRklcCAAEObdt.jpg

----------


## POKIRI

> Offfftopicccc


Odithallikko panni  :Ninte:  Mumabi, Bhai ennokke parayumbol topic il thanne varum  :Nea:  parayaanulla kaaryangal appapo parayanathaanu nummade sheelam...also mass naayakane painkili aakiyaal enik kali kerum automatically  :Kettoda:

----------


## POKIRI

> Annante nxt film release ennne?


Ethu annan...enikk kore annanmaarund oro industry il aayittu  :Biggrin:  

Vijay annan aanel Diwali  :Phhhh: 

Mahesh annan aanel Sep 19/26  :Yeye:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> kidu trailer


Tvm fanss show epochal?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Odithallikko panni  Mumabi, Bhai ennokke parayumbol topic il thanne varum  parayaanulla kaaryangal appapo parayanathaanu nummade sheelam...also mass naayakane painkili aakiyaal enik kali kerum automatically


Neeee Fbiyolotttu vaaaa njan avidennu tharam:ketoda:

----------


## KHILADI

Trailer kanduutaa..kuzhappamilla...Vidyut villian ano alennu teaser kandapale dbt undayirunnu..ipolum dbt mariyitilla.. :Very Happy:

----------


## POKIRI

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BufRklcCAAEObdt.jpg


Ee padathil Lingu cheytha ettavum valiya thettu imo...Vidyut nu already Thuppakki yiloode oru idivett villain image kitti...athond lavane ithilum villain side il nirthi Surya kku koottu vere pillere vellom aakkamaarnnu...thus elevating heroism...ithini writing kore koodi strong aakkendi varum to balance between villains and these 2 guys...lingu alle enthelum kandittundaakum  :Yes3:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ethu annan...enikk kore annanmaarund oro industry il aayittu  
> 
> Vijay annan aanel Diwali 
> 
> Mahesh annan aanel Sep 19/26


Princeeeeeeeeee :Giveup:

----------


## POKIRI

> Trailer kanduutaa..kuzhappamilla...Vidyut villian ano alennu teaser kandapale dbt undayirunnu..ipolum dbt mariyitilla..


Bhai - Bhai aanu...ini avsaanam nimisha avan villain aakaanulla chance um illa...allel athoru valiya cliche aavum...mikavaarum lovan chaavum...aniyan entho twist inulla scope aanu  :Yes3:

----------


## baazigar89

> Ee padathil Lingu cheytha ettavum valiya thettu imo...Vidyut nu already Thuppakki yiloode oru idivett villain image kitti...athond lavane ithilum villain side il nirthi Surya kku koottu vere pillere vellom aakkamaarnnu...thus elevating heroism...ithini writing kore koodi strong aakkendi varum to balance between villains and these 2 guys...lingu alle enthelum kandittundaakum


vidyut villain alle ithil?

----------


## POKIRI

> Neeee Fbiyolotttu vaaaa njan avidennu tharam:ketoda:


Pha panni...vella malbu nem viliyedaa athinu...vrithi kettavan  :pukel:

----------


## POKIRI

> vidyut villain alle ithil?


Alla...lavan audio function ilum paranju villain allaannu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Pha panni...vella malbu nem viliyedaa athinu...vrithi kettavan


 :Vandivittu: @malabari

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> vidyut villain alle ithil?


Alllllapineeeee

----------


## POKIRI

> @malabari


Aa saadhanathine enthinaa tag anath...ee thread um vedi shaala aakkum  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## baazigar89

> Alla...lavan audio function ilum paranju villain allaannu


njan vicharichath villain aanenna... Ippo ingane side role cheyyunnath enthinanavo?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Aa saadhanathine enthinaa tag anath...ee thread um vedi shaala aakkum


Anjan fdfs @tirur.ningal?

----------


## POKIRI

> njan vicharichath villain aanenna... Ippo ingane side role cheyyunnath enthinanavo?


Athaanu oru  :Ahupinne:

----------


## POKIRI

> Anjan fdfs @tirur.ningal?


Fdfs okke orappaanu...evde aakumennu orapichillla  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Athaanu oru


Kidu twist anu...

----------


## SadumoN

suryayum vidyuthum thallunna scene kandallo..  :Ho:  parasparam vaari thazhe adikkunna scene...

----------


## kallan pavithran

> evalekal bhedam thane


 :Ennekollu: ....

----------


## Don Mathew

:Coolthumb:  trailer......!!!

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan - Waiting mainly 4 @santoshsivan 's magic
who makes even the ordinary scenes look top class
& of-course Yuvan's nice BG score.

----------


## GangsteR

I Will Decide When I'll Die ... I Also Decide When YOU Will Die - #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan rel in record 37 screens in Chennai City
through Abirami Ramanathan: "The idea is any
resident of Chennai can walk 2 nearest screen"

----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## GangsteR

> suryayum vidyuthum thallunna scene kandallo..  parasparam vaari thazhe adikkunna scene...


athu suriya alla....

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy and Suriya are eyeing a blockbuster here ...
Aug 08, 2014


Suriya in Anjaan has created enough frenzy and the cherry to the cake is the recently released 2 minute 34 seconds official theatrical trailer.
Starting with the very same dialogue about the eagle, Anjaan trailer is sleek and stylish. Apart from introducing the title card,
cast and crew, this trailer does offer something about the
possible story as well. The trailer itself tells a story starting
from the physically challenged brother of Raju Bhai,
Krishna, who is going in search of him.
Yuvan needs special mention for his experiments with the
background score, specially when Suriya talks to Samantha
about the love factor. The quality of the trailer is directly
proportional to the incoming crowd for a film. Anjaan is
high on action, comedy and love. There is said to be a tale
of revenge interwoven around an underworld don. Suriya
and Samantha are at their best looks comprehended by ace
cinematographer Santosh Sivan.
Vidyut, Parotta Soori and a list of actors have apparently
been given equal space to perform their roles. Thanks to
Anthony Gonsalves, the trailer is apt and perfect.
Lingusamy is eyeing another blockbuster here.

----------


## SadumoN

> athu suriya alla....


anennu thonni... padam kaanumbo ariyamm.. release kazhinju 15 divasam kazhinje kaanan pattu.. on 30th..  :Sad:

----------


## Viru

Adipoli trailer,enike ayan pole oke varumene thonunu

----------


## EK rules

not impressed...but oru karyam sure anu...surya double alla......raju bhai vesham mari varunnathanu..

----------


## karthi007

trailer cheeri...bgm super..

----------


## MALABARI

i am waiting

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soz6r...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Movie trailer review


With just a week away for the movie to come, Suriya's
'Anjaan' trailer is out, and as expected, we get to see a
fast paced, colourful, and a bit of surprise from Lingusamy.
The trailer presents us the character of, Krishna (the other
Suriya) who is differently abled and goes on to ask a few
people to know about, Raju Bhai.
The trailer opens and ends with two ultimate punch
dialogues One we already witnessed in the teaser and
watch out for the second one. The stunts are stunning and
Santosh Sivan's camera work is visually poetic. Yuvan
Shankar Raja's BGM gives the much needed Don-esque
mood and works well with the dark shades captured by,
Santosh Sivan. Samantha looks so cute and shares a
lovable chemistry with Suriya. Vidyut Jamwal is here to stay
for sure, he got the killer looks and his costumes are pretty
rich. Overall, the trailer lives up to the expectation and it is
up to the movie now.
Lingusamy has directed the movie and Thiruppathi Brothers
have jointly produced this venture with UTV Motion
pictures.

----------


## Spunky

> Anjaan - Official Trailer | Suriya, Samantha | Yuvan Shankar Raja
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJxEQ...v-google&gl=IN


kolllaaammm  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Edited........

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan has created a new record for Tamil Movies in United Kingdom
Anjaan has created a new record for Tamil Movies in
United Kingdom, This Suriya starrer will release in 58+
screens in UK which is the biggest screen number for a
Tamil movie ever released in UK. This Gangster flick will
also have a grand premiere on August 14th in Malaysia.
The trailer of the film will be launched tomorrow at 9 a.m,
This Suriya starrer also features Samantha Ruth Prabhu and
Vidyut Jamwal. Yuvan Shankar Raja’s soundtrack and
Santhosh Sivan’s cinematography have already received
great reviews.

----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Trailer Review
The trailer begins with a bang. Three different
logos of the title flash the screen followed by an
already popular punchline from the teaser. And
then, it establishes the central characters of the
film – Suriya ( Raju Bhai), Samantha, Vidyut
Jamwal, Dalip Tahil (in that order) before the next
dialogue introduces Suriya’s another avatar – a
physically challenged Krishna. Anthony has utilized
the same shots he used in the teaser for Suriya
and Vidyut Jamwal stressing their importance in
the film but shows another fresh look of Samantha
who glows with her smile.
The next thirty seconds of the trailer is told from
the eyes of Krishna. A string of dialogues Krishna
recites makes evident that he’s hunting for his
brother in Mumbai. Here, Anthony makes an
interesting revelation that it is Krishna to whom Asif
Basra was shouting in the teaser – “ Raju nahi, Raju
bhai bolo “. We saw that shot in the teaser from
Krishna ‘s point of view but here both viewpoints
are shown to the audience providing some tooth to
the scene. And, the scene involving Soori is the
continuation of what happens in the teaser, adding
more life to Krishna ‘s search. So, you can
conclude that Soori helps Krishna in his search for
brother ( Raju Bhai). This is what happens in the
first 40 seconds of the trailer.
While everyone gets amazed by Krishna’s search
and utters the name ‘ Raju?’ as response, here
comes Manoj Bajpai who does the same but to
Raju Bhai (Suriya) and Chandra Bhai (Vidyut
Jamwal). May be this could be the scene where
the duo gets to meet Manoj Bajpai for the first
time in the film. Then the the trailer focusses on
the bonding between Raju Bhai and Chandra Bhai.
There’s even a shot where Joe Malloori of Kumki
fame says to Krishna – “Raju, Chandra, rendu
perum vera vera illa; Oru usuru !”
Now, for the first time, a glimpse of a scene
featuring Suriya and Samantha is shown, but both
of them are not together in the frame. Suriya says
to Samantha, “ Un kaal tharaila padave illa. Nee
padhattama iruka. Modhala nidhaanama nillu,
athukapram yosi. Unakaana aal, kandippa
varuvan! ” and then the shot immediately cuts to
show Krishna ‘s face. Is this deliberate
juxtaposition a clue to the moviegoers that Krishna
and Jeeva (Samantha) might end up as living
together in the film? This scene has an enchanting
flute background score from Kadhal Aasai song.
Then, Maryam Zakaria appears in a blink-of-an-
eye. Suriya ( Raju Bhai) blushes in front of the
mirror, indicating tha he has fallen in love. Then,
the first shot of Suriya ( Raju Bhai ) and Samantha
together is shown. They look so adorable and their
chemistry is definitely one to watch out for.
Now, the real action begins with the trailer moving
on to the film’s grey area. The shots are intercut to
the romance between Suriya ( Raju Bhai) and
Samantha, and Suriya ( Raju Bhai ) confronting his
enemies. Suriya shouts to the driver in the car,
“ Saaganum! Avan inikke saaganum “. Who does
Raju Bhai want to kill so frantically? Another
interesting thing is, nowhere in the latter half of the
trailer Raju Bhai and Chandra Bhai
appear together, not even in a single frame. In
between all these agitation, Anthony manages to
show us a red-hot Chitrangada Singh in a blink-
and-miss shot.
Could Chandra Bhai be the person Raju
Bhai desperately wants to kill? Or is this the
revenge Raju Bhai taking for Chandra Bhai (‘s
death) ? So many questions pop up in your mind,
which is exactly the purpose of the trailer.
What better shot to position the legendary
Santhosh Sivan’s name?
And, the trailer comes to end with another mass
punch-line from Brindha Sarathy – “ Naan
saganumna atha naan than mudivu pannanum. Nee
saaganum naalum atha naan than mudivu
pannanum,” says Suriya ( Raju Bhai) to Dalip Tahil.
Then, Lingusamy’s name appears with
Krishna’s eye in the background. Is Krishna’s view
the entire film is all about? An inconspicuous shot
of a person’s back ( Chandra Bhai? ) eventually
ends the proceedings.
Overall, the trailer has definitely piqued the
curiosity of the film buffs. Now, the wait for
August 15 continues.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - Official Trailer | Suriya, Samantha |
Yuvan Shankar Raja
 121,161 views

----------


## Spunky

vidyut alle villain  :Thinking:

----------


## xeon

*Trailer Kollam mass... ithokke mathi.. usual masala with chila twists  pratheekshichu poyaal bore aakilla...*  :Band:  :Band: 

ennalum alpam koode mass aakkarunnu. ithippo oru avg feel.. trailer athanne lag cheyyunna pole

----------


## GangsteR

> vidyut alle villain


vidyut villain aayal cliched aayi pokum...

----------


## GangsteR

Oru Ayan level ettiyal pidichaal kittilla... :Yeye:

----------


## Spunky

> vidyut villain aayal cliched aayi pokum...


but ento oru nigoodatha ille  :Vandivittu:  vidyut villain mathi

----------


## xeon

> but ento oru nigoodatha ille  vidyut villain mathi


chilappo lingusaami aarikkum villan

----------


## Spunky

> chilappo lingusaami aarikkum villan


 :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## ITV

Oru thattikkoottu feel
Pazhaya bomb kadha thanneyaakumo!!!

Krishnan more dangerous than Raju Bhai twist illel :sadwalk:

----------


## GangsteR

> but ento oru nigoodatha ille  vidyut villain mathi


Lingusamy aaya kondu enthum sambavikm..climax aanu sreddikendathu

----------


## GangsteR

> Oru thattikkoottu feel
> Pazhaya bomb kadha thanneyaakumo!!!
> 
> Krishnan more dangerous than Raju Bhai twist illel :sadwalk:


marana twist undu....  :Yahoo:

----------


## Spunky

> Lingusamy aaya kondu enthum sambavikm..climax aanu sreddikendathu


ya ya... bt overall trailer kollam.  :Band:

----------


## JJK

> Oru thattikkoottu feelPazhaya bomb kadha thanneyaakumo!!!Krishnan more dangerous than Raju Bhai twist illel :sadwalk:


trailer kandapool ee oru doubt enikum tanni..

----------


## JJK

Trailer avg, kittya ootty allel chatti...

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

trlr kollaam....  ennaalum sthiram sambhavamakuvonnoru doubt.....  pinne linguswamy ayathond nannavum enna pratheekshayum

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan to open really BIG to cut short piracy
Aug 08, 2014


Anjaan is all set to release next Friday on the 15th of August in
record number of screens across the world. In Chennai city, Abirami Mega Mall would be releasing the movie in a large number of theatres in a move to curb piracy and also to encourage everyone to see the movie in their.nearby theatre. This is what the pioneering Abirami Ramanathan has to say
"We had successfully released Rajinikanth’s Sivaji in 18
theatres in Chennai in 2007 and later many in the
distribution circle followed the same pattern of releasing
a movie in many screens in the opening weekend. Now it
is so delightful to mention that we are releasing Suriya’s
Anjaan in 37 theatres in the city. This is our earnest
attempt to take the film to every possible theatre, nearest
to the audience. We also intend to curb the rate of piracy
as people wouldn’t be disappointed at not getting tickets
in theatres. Last night, we opened the online booking
plans of Anjaan and 5000 tickets were sold within a span
of 2 hours in our complex. This is a record in itself”

----------


## GangsteR

" #Anjaan is releasing in 37 theatres in chennai.It is
to take the film at every nearest theatre to audience
as possible"

----------


## GangsteR

5000+ tickets sold in Abirami mega Mall in just 2
hrs - rough calculation 5-6 lakhs gross in just 2 hrs
#Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan opening in all 4 screens of Abirami Mega
Mall & already sold out for the opening weekend in
'7 Star' main screen. Terrific!

----------


## GangsteR

Vidyut Jamwal’s own action sequences in Anjaan
Posted by HP onAugust 8, 2014
Bollywood actor Vidyut Jamwal, who plays Suriya’s
partner-in-crime in Anjaan, has performed his own
stunts for the film without any dupe. He earlier
impressed with his own action sequences in the
Hindi film Commando, an action thriller where he
played the lead role. “I’ve performed my own
stunts in Anjaan and it was so much fun. The
action sequences have come out very well and I’m
sure audiences are going to enjoy them to the
fullest,” says Vidyut.
“Suriya and I have performed some stunts
together. Audiences will enjoy our tag team
performance in the film,” he adds. The film’s trailer
released earlier today received good response from
fans and has increased the expectations for the
movie’s release on August 15th.Directed by N.
Linguswamy and jointly produced by Thirupathi
Brothers and UTV Motion Pictures, the film also
features Manoj Bajpai, Dalip Tahil, Soori and
Samantha Ruth Prabhu in important roles.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @KulFy
>  @ACHOOTTY
>  @yathra
>  @josemon17
>  @loudspeaker
>  @Bilalikka Rules
>  @gldnstar
>  @pammuty
>  @Manoj
> ...


not interested  :On The Quiet:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> not interested


why?????????

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

@GangsteR pics onnum kaanunnilla....

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR pics onnum kaanunnilla....


onnu koodi reload cheythu nokku ....eniku kaanunnundu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> why?????????


ordinary kathi padangalil vallya thalparyamilla..  ajith/rajni padangal allenkil

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> enikk thonunath.. krishna rajuvinte brother aayirikilaa..
> rajuvine kolaan vendi villainmaar irakuna aall aayirikaam.. angane aaykoode.. appo both hero n villain surya thane..


Good thought

----------


## GangsteR

> ordinary kathi padangalil vallya thalparyamilla..  ajith/rajni padangal allenkil


padam irangum munpu katti aakumennu teerumanicho

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' trailer rocks!
The new trailer of Suriya's Lingusamy directed Anjaan was
premiered today (Aug  :Cool:  morning on a popular music channel. The 2 minute 34 seconds theatrical trailer has all mass elements mixed in the right proposition and looks slick and stylish.
In the trailer for the first time Suriya's character the
gangster Raju Bhai physically challenged younger brother
Krishna wearing glasses is shown for the first time.
The highlight of the trailer is BGM of Yuvan Shankar Raja
and beautiful camera of Santosh Sivan who has come out
with some terrific visuals and fast cutting of editor Antony.
Samantha looks smashing and the Goa song with Suriya is
very glamorous. Lingusamy and writer Brinda Sarathy has
laced the film with some terrific punchlines, especially the
deadly dialogue at the end of the trailer.
The advance booking for Anjaan releasing on August 15
will start over the weekend and it is expected to take a
gargantuan opening.

----------


## GangsteR

Dialogue - 1
Chinnatha vettu saththam kettathu bayandhu parakka
naa enna puraava ... Ninnu nithaanama iraiya thookittu
pora kazhugu da. (You think I'm a pigeon that flees at
the sound of a fire cracker? I wait patiently and seize
my prey, I am an eagle.) (Surya To Villain)

Dialogue - 2
Kaal tharaila padave illa, nee pathattama irukka
muthalla nithaanama nillu athuku apparama yosi,
unakaana aal kannula paduvaan. - Surya to samantha
(Your feet are not on the ground. You are restless.
Compose yourself and then think. You will find your
man.)

Dialogue - 3
Raju, Chandru vera vera illa, rendu perum ore usuru.
(Raju and Chandra are not two different people.They
have a special bond. (Joe Malloori)

Dialogue - 4
Inga theva athigaram, panam thaan. Avunga rendu
perum ithukaga enna vilai koduthaanga theriuma?(Only
money and power have a voice here. Do you know the
price they paid for it?) (Joe Malloori to Surya)

Dialogue - 5
Naan saaguradha irundhalum nan thaan mudivu
pannanum Nee saaguradhaa irundhalum nan thaan
mudivu pannanum. (I will decide when I'll die...I also
decide when you will die.) (Surya To Villain)

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> but ento oru nigoodatha ille  vidyut villain mathi


Vidyuth ini villian avum ennu thonunnila....

----------


## xeon

> ordinary kathi padangalil vallya thalparyamilla..  ajith/rajni padangal allenkil


appo Ai potta padamano? athilum ajith or rajini illa

----------


## xeon

*Kottarakara Minerva Reservation starts from 13th .... Bang Bang Bang*  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> appo Ai potta padamano? athilum ajith or rajini illa


self goal  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Viru

> appo Ai potta padamano? athilum ajith or rajini illa


athe shakarettante padam  :Warnred:

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' beats 'Sivaji'
IndiaGlitz [Friday, August 08, 2014]


Suirya's 'Anjaan' is getting bigger and bigger and the trade
people are already happy with the expectation hovering for
the film. 'Anjaan' marks the biggest release for a Tamil
movie in U.K with 58 screens, which a new record in
Kollywood.
Abhirami Ramanthan has acquired the rights to distribute
the film in Chennai is excited to see 5000 tickets selling
out in just 2 hours yesterday. He adds that, I was the one
who started the trend way back in 2007 by releasing a
movie in multiple screens with 'Sivaji'. That time it was 18
screens and 'Anjaan' is going to be released in 37 halls,
this will reduce the disappointment for movie fans and
everyone can catch the film in the first 3 days within their
locality itself.
With a record number of screenings in Domestic &
International market, the movie is all set to become a
super-hit within the first week itself.

----------


## GangsteR

Edited......

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan - Bookings open at Woodlands Complex.
Online bookings open for Special show on Saturday
and Sunday.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Just got the latest update from #Abirami megamall
in Chennai on #Anjaan . Over 11,000 tickets sold
already & huge demand in advance booking.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Together Surya's #Anjaan & #Sikandar .will be
releasing in over 1500 screens worldwide on 15th
August...Shall post the break up next week :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#Anjaan releases big in #Chennai (37 screens) and
450+ total in TN.. With record overseas screen
count.. I'm sure a huge opening is gurntd!

----------


## GangsteR

Just In : #Sikindar Censored with 'U' and releasing
on Aug 15th along with #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> appo Ai potta padamano? athilum ajith or rajini illa


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

* TOMORROW AD*

----------


## xeon

> 


For us too.. orupaadu kaalamayi oru mass film...  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> For us too.. orupaadu kaalamayi oru mass film...


last irangiya mass film Veeram allae....

----------


## KHILADI

> Bhai - Bhai aanu...ini avsaanam nimisha avan villain aakaanulla chance um illa...allel athoru valiya cliche aavum...mikavaarum lovan chaavum...aniyan entho twist inulla scope aanu


ithu enikum htonni..lovan thattipokum ennu..ini villian rolonnum sweekarikan vazhi illa..as in Hindi hero aanallo

----------


## xeon

> last irangiya mass film Veeram allae....


aano? Appo jillayo?

----------


## GangsteR

> aano? Appo jillayo?


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## Saathan

trailer kollam pakshe teaser level illa....

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan beats Rajinikanth’s Sivaji


Suriya’s Anjaan is getting for a big release on August
15 and there are lots of many excitements across the
town. This evening, Abirami Ramanathan who has
acquired the theatrical rights of Anjaan in Chennai
says, “We are completely spellbound over the complete
film and the golden touch of Suriya, Lingusamy and
entire team has made the film’s business reach a big
status.
We are releasing the film in 37 theatres and few years
backs it was me who released Sivaji in 17 theatres,
which was the greatest opening at that time. The main
intention behind opening the film in so many theatres
is that people shouldn’t disappointed of not getting
tickets and go for piracies.”

----------


## GangsteR

“Samantha is a technical person” – Suriya


The new theatrical trailer of Anjaan has created more
buzz for the film and the online booking plans have
already opened in many theatres with tickets sold as
hot cakes. As the promotions are done at high scale,
Suriya in an interview shares some of the best things
about his co-star Samantha.
“Samantha is so matured that she keeps on working
for the betterment of every gesture and action in this
film. In fact, she has such a maturity to get into the
screenplay and discuss about it.”
Samantha seems to have a great role in this film to
perform and has appeared in the most glam-looks for
the songs. Anjaan is scheduled for release on August 15
in both Tamil and Telugu.

----------


## loudspeaker

ethu randaam bhavam remake anoo..................??????????????

----------


## GangsteR

FACT: #Anjaan is the FIRST Tamil movie to be played in over 50 cinemas in the UK. New record! Singam 2 managed to make under £200,000 (2 cr) with just 20 locations. #Anjaan has 58 locations. Will be #Suriya 's biggest film here.

----------


## GangsteR

> ethu randaam bhavam remake anoo..................??????????????


alla...entae???

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 1h
#Anjaan Tamil version will release with subtitles
across North India & overseas. Ensured it & content
loaded that way 4 everyone to follow
View details ·
Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 1h
#Anjaan theatrical trailer uploaded in all theatres
tonight. You will watch in theatres across Tamil
Nadu & in Mumbai from tomorrow onwards

----------


## loudspeaker

> alla...entae???


fdos 14th august 2014.................

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> padam irangum munpu katti aakumennu teerumanicho


ennaal ordinary padam ennu mathi.. kathi venda

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> appo Ai potta padamano? athilum ajith or rajini illa


ath ORDINARY alla

----------


## rtrtrt

Trailer ok one.Not racy.but it generates interest and suspense.Waiting for a surya mass.

----------


## GangsteR

> fdos 14th august 2014.................


evidae dufai aano...

----------


## GangsteR

> ennaal ordinary padam ennu mathi.. kathi venda


sheri sir ..ingalu kanenda...

----------


## rtrtrt

> sheri sir ..ingalu kanenda...


avan ai ozhichu vere padam onnum kanilla ennu tonnunu.

----------


## GangsteR

> avan ai ozhichu vere padam onnum kanilla ennu tonnunu.


shankar padam matrae kaanullu ingeru....

----------


## rtrtrt

> shankar padam matrae kaanullu ingeru....


Bhai.Telugu version aug 15 thanne release ille?

----------


## GangsteR

> Bhai.Telugu version aug 15 thanne release ille?


yess same day aanu

----------


## rtrtrt

> yess same day aanu


Ok.Appol first day thanne kanan pattum.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Confirmed In 23 Countries So Far

----------


## GangsteR

> Ok.Appol first day thanne kanan pattum.


 :cheers: ..

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan theatrical trailer uploaded in all theatres
tonight. You will watch in theatres across Tamil
Nadu & in Mumbai from tomorrow onwards

----------


## xeon

> ath ORDINARY alla


Pinne Super Fast aano

----------


## Laleattan

> enikk thonunath.. krishna rajuvinte brother aayirikilaa..
> rajuvine kolaan vendi villainmaar irakuna aall aayirikaam.. angane aaykoode.. appo both hero n villain surya thane..



Krishnaum Rajum oral aanu last shot in trailer sredicho?

----------


## GangsteR

> Krishnaum Rajum oral aanu last shot in trailer sredicho?


enta athu....

----------


## josemon17

UAE enna rels..14 or 15

----------


## GangsteR

> UAE enna rels..14 or 15


14 aayirikkum

----------


## josemon17

> 14 aayirikkum


_Adipoli..apo kaanam...._

----------


## Laleattan

> enta athu....

----------


## GangsteR

> 


kandittu inganae aakanum chance undu..iru suspense manakunnu

----------


## GangsteR

> _Adipoli..apo kaanam...._


 :Clapping: .

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## josemon17

> .


_Nallath aayirikum enn predishikunnu...!_

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> _Nallath aayirikum enn predishikunnu...!_


yaa rock sure...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## josemon17

> yaa rock sure...


14 rels undel onnu mention cheythekane...thanks in advance

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> 14 rels undel onnu mention cheythekane...thanks in advance


k date ariyumbol inform cheyaam

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

Suryayude Highest Grosser Aavatteee Anjaan...  :Giveup:

----------


## rajaips

16th in Geneva .....   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PunchHaaji

> #Anjaan Confirmed In 23 Countries So Far


Kuwait release undo 14thinu?

----------


## PunchHaaji

Randam bhaavam aano ithu?   :Ahupinne:

----------


## xeon

> 


*Kettal Mumbai nagaram kudu kida  virakkunna aa peru...  "raayu"*  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> *Kettal Mumbai nagaram kudu kida  virakkunna aa peru...  "raayu"*


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Spunky

> Vidyuth ini villian avum ennu thonunnila....


umm sadhyatha illa.. but wish he was  :Biggrin:

----------


## GangsteR

> umm sadhyatha illa.. but wish he was


 :Engane:        ..

----------


## Spunky

> ..


dont you like  :Phhhh:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Trailer kollaam.. Surya'de biggest commercial hit aavan chance ondu..

----------


## GangsteR

> Kuwait release undo 14thinu?


athu ariyilla...details kittumbol ariyikkaam

----------


## GangsteR

> Randam bhaavam aano ithu?


randam bhavam remake... :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> *Kettal Mumbai nagaram kudu kida  virakkunna aa peru...  "raayu"*


 :Kalikkuva:

----------


## GangsteR

> dont you like


throughout villain aanel kuzhapam illaarnu...koodae nadannittu avasanam pani kodukunnathu kurae kandatallae...

----------


## GangsteR

> Trailer kollaam.. Surya'de biggest commercial hit aavan chance ondu..


 :Clapping:

----------


## Spunky

> throughout villain aanel kuzhapam illaarnu...koodae nadannittu avasanam pani kodukunnathu kurae kandatallae...


hmmm athu aanu  :Biggrin:  i like him as villain athondu oru agraham paranjune ullu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan sure to get a terrific opening

Anjaan is sure to get a terrific opening, going by
the positive buzz surrounding the film. This
Suriya starrer is all set for a release on August
15 and the advance booking has been opened
at the Abirami Mega Mall already. Within hours
the advance bookings opened, around 5000
tickets were sold out, states Abirami
Ramanathan, who is also distributing the film in
the NSC area.
The film will release in all the four screens in
Abirami Mega Mall and tickets for the
prestigious 7 Star main screen have been sold
out for the first weekend already, indicating the
hype around the film. Lingusamy has directed
this film, which has Suriya and Samantha as the
lead pair, with Yuvan scoring the music.

----------


## GangsteR

> hmmm athu aanu  i like him as villain athondu oru agraham paranjune ullu


 :Yes3: ........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Reservations from tomorrow,Releasing on 15th AUG!

----------


## GangsteR

Just 5 days for Anjaan !! A Movie where Trade can
capitalize big biz vouching #Surya .. Trailer has
raised .374M views in just 24 hrs

----------


## karthi007

Keralatil etra theatres undu?

----------


## karthi007

August 15 pattumenkil fdfs....

----------


## xeon

> hmmm athu aanu  i like him as villain athondu oru agraham paranjune ullu


Villain second surya thanneya.. ayaal police aanu. Raju bhai ye pidikkan vesham maari ethiya CID.

----------


## xeon



----------


## GangsteR

> Villain second surya thanneya.. ayaal police aanu. Raju bhai ye pidikkan vesham maari ethiya CID.


oru amma petta makkal aano ....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

kollam - dhanya
kollam - grand
kollam - carnival
kollam - kappithans

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Chennai Abirami Has Alloted All Four Screens To
#Anjaan For The Opening Weekend. 20 Shows Per
Day On Aug 15th.

----------


## xeon

> oru amma petta makkal aano ....


aakanamennilla... orale pole onpathu perundallo..  ini randam bhaavam enganumanengi lingu saamiyude puthiya "rajini film" njan vettum  :Fight1:

----------


## Spunky

> Villain second surya thanneya.. ayaal police aanu. Raju bhai ye pidikkan vesham maari ethiya CID.


athum cliche alle  :Taz:

----------


## KARNAN

date confirm alle?

----------


## Spunky

> date confirm alle?


maatano  :Phhhh:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> not impressed...but oru karyam sure anu...surya double alla......raju bhai vesham mari varunnathanu..


Ambada kandu pidivhu kalanjallo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> i am waiting

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> date confirm alle?


Yeah. ............

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> oru amma petta makkal aano ....


Aaaaa aaaaa. ..nooooooo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Kuwait release undo 14thinu?


Mostly undakum.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


Rajappan rayu
Mumbai phirapikum
Pinne veendum pharapikum
 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## KARNAN

> maatano


maatan pattumengil maatu  :Sos:

----------


## SadumoN

> Rajappan rayu
> Mumbai phirapikum
> Pinne veendum pharapikum





> *Kettal Mumbai nagaram kudu kida  virakkunna aa peru...  "raayu"*


annanmaaru enthelum kandal athu appo thanne ettedutholum.. athil samshayam illa...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Spunky

> maatan pattumengil maatu


pinenta epozhatheku maatanam  :Sos:

----------


## GangsteR

> aakanamennilla... orale pole onpathu perundallo..  ini randam bhaavam enganumanengi lingu saamiyude puthiya "rajini film" njan vettum


randam bhavam njan ithuvarae kanditilla  :Yeye:  linguntae putiya rajni film enta?

----------


## GangsteR

> annanmaaru enthelum kandal athu appo thanne ettedutholum.. athil samshayam illa...


athu nummadae sheelam aayi poyi  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## SAM369



----------


## xeon

> athum cliche alle



*Iyaalu ithrayum kaalam padam kanda sthalam theater alle? irunnathu chairil alle? kandathu screenil alle? odichathu projectoril alle? valla maattam undodo ?  pinne ippo maathram oru cliche  ...*

----------


## xeon

> annanmaaru enthelum kandal athu appo thanne ettedutholum.. athil samshayam illa...


Koduthaal kollathum kittum

----------


## Spunky

> *Iyaalu ithrayum kaalam padam kanda sthalam theater alle? irunnathu chairil alle? kandathu screenil alle? odichathu projectoril alle? valla maattam undodo ?  pinne ippo maathram oru cliche  ...*


choodavathe mashe  :Vandivittu:

----------


## xeon

> randam bhavam njan ithuvarae kanditilla  linguntae putiya rajni film enta?


athalla macha lingunte "puthiya rajini film"  njan cut cheyyum enna udesiche... puthiya rajini film perentha? KS inte

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> athalla macha lingunte "puthiya rajini film"  njan cut cheyyum enna udesiche... puthiya rajini film perentha? KS inte


Lingaa...athu Lingusamy aayi enta bandham?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Midwest Movies @ midwestmoviesus 
#Sikindar gets clean U as well as #Anjaan both set
for release on August 15th

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Digital Revolution in South India. #Anjaan will be
the 1st high budget film with a Huge Star, which
will release only thro Digital Screens

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Will Be Releasing In 4 cities At South Africa - Durban, Johannesburg, Pretoria & Cape Town |

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 6h
This ALL digital projection of #Anjaan will also
enable us 2 easily find where the Piracy has
emanated from through spl. codes in each print
View details ·
Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 6h
No Physical Print is allowed for #Anjaan screening
anywhere in the world. Having shot the film with 6K
resoln. quality, we want only digital

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan is copyright protected through digital
cinema projection across the world. In theatre
recording of the film is illegal / punishable

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - കേരളത്തിൽ 150+ തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ റിലീസ് .

Suriya- Lingusamy movie 'ANJAAN' is all set for a
worldwide release on August 15 and everyone in trade
circle are so much invigorated over the grand opening of
this film. Abirami Ramanathan who has acquired the
Chennai theatrical rights of this film is so much enthralled
over the good response in business and says, “We had
released Rajnikanth’s Sivaji in 18 theatres in Chennai and
later many in the distribution circle followed the same
pattern. Now it is so delightful to mention that we are
releasing Suriya’s Anjaan in 37 theatres. This is our
earnest attempt to take the film at every nearest theatre to
audience as possible, so as to curb the rate of piracy as
they wouldn’t be disappointed of not getting tickets. Last
night, we opened the online booking plans of Anjaan and
5000 tickets were sold within a span of 2 hours."
In Kerala, the distributors( Change Cinemas,Trivandrum
Talkies & Cine Release) officially announced , ' ANJAAN
will be released more than 150 theaters'. The distributors
targeted 200 screens all over kerala.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KARNAN

> pinenta epozhatheku maatanam


one week koodi  :Engane:

----------


## Spunky

> one week koodi


Thathasthu!  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## SAM369



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan is copyright protected through digital
cinema projection across the world. In theatre
recording of the film is illegal / punishable

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind
@ Dhananjayang
Been to.Radiocity Blue Carpet promotions for #Anjaan at
Forum, Vadapalani. Superb response from audience.
Excited :Smile:  

Dhananjayan Govind
@ Dhananjayang
Happy to see the way audience participation in various
contest live by Radiocity bringing in.excitement.for #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - Australia : Book Online eventcinemas.com.au | Burwood , Innaloo | villagecinemas.com.au | Knox , Sunshine , Fountain

----------


## EK rules

arodum parayandatto...nammal 2 perum arinjal mathi...



> Ambada kandu pidivhu kalanjallo

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.cinemalead.com/news-id-ci...-08-145821.htm

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Theatre list UK

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Theater List - Denmark

----------


## GangsteR

Theatre list France

----------


## GangsteR

Theatre list Sweden

----------


## GangsteR

Theatre list Belgium

----------


## GangsteR

2 Premier For  Anjaan At France - 7.30pm & 12.15pm

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan to release across over 1500 screens
Anjaan, starring Suriya, Samantha and Vidyut Jamwal in
the lead roles, is directed by N.Lingusamy. The movie is
set to hit the screens on August 15th for Independence
day. Anjaan will be the biggest release for Suriya. The
movie including both Tamil and Telugu versions will be
releasing in about 1500 screens worldwide. Dhananjayan of
UTV has tweeted .
Together Surya's #Anjaan & #Sikandar .will be
releasing in over 1500 screens worldwide on 15th
August...Shall post the break up next week :Smile: 
9:05 PM - 8 Aug 2014
Dhananjayan Govind
@Dhananjayang
Follow
46 RETWEETS 40 FAVORITES
The trailer of the movie, which released yesterday was well
received by the audience. Music is by Yuvan Shankar Raja.
The movie is produced jointly by Lingusamy's Thirupathi
brothers and UTV Motion Pictures.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan To Beat Ajith's Veeram, Vijay's Jilla
Records At Box Office

Surya ready to go for a kill. The actor is set to write a
new history at Box Office with his latest movie Anjaan . If
the early response from trade is considered as an
indication, the Tamil movie will set fresh records at Box
Office. And it is more likely to beat Ajith Kumar 's Veeram
and Vijay's Jilla at Box Office.
Anjaan is all set to release on August 15 in massive
number of screens. There are buzz that the movie could
release in about 2000 screens in multiple languages. In
that case, the Surya's movie will easily beat the records
of Ajith Kumar's Veeram and Vijay's Jilla, which top the
list of highest-grossing movies of 2014.
Ajith Kumar's Veeram was released in about 800 screens
worldwide for Pongal this year. The Tamil movie was
opened up to mixed reviews. In the opening weekend it
had earned 28 crores and had ended the weekend by
raking in Rs.33 crores.
Vijay's Jilla too got mixed reviews but it impressed the
Illayathalapathy Vijay's fans. It was released in more
screens than Veeram . This movie was released in 900
screens and almost made the same business of Veeram
in the first weekend.
Now, Anjaan is set to surpass the Veeram and Jilla' s
business.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' - The biggest ever for Suriya
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, August 09, 2014]


Suriya's career is on a fast lane and reaching greater
heights with every movie. The latest buzz is, 'Anjaan' will
be released in more than 1500 screens worldwide.
Yesterday, we reported that, the Suriya - Samantha store
will make it to 37 screens within the city limit itself and the
advance booking for the movie is happening in full swing
across TN.
The aggressive promotion from UTV has been the
backbone of this tremendous opening. The makers have
even released a game 'Anjaan Wars' in Ios & Android. The
trailer was released yesterday and it has upped the
expectation to another level.
UTV has planned to release the movie with subs across
North India and overseas to attract non - Tamil speaking
audience. A bang bang bang new box, office record is on
the cards for team 'Anjaan'.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Germany show time

----------


## GangsteR

As of now 163 centres confirmed for #Anjaan in Kerala..Final list will be around 180+ Centres !!

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> annanmaaru enthelum kandal athu appo thanne ettedutholum.. athil samshayam illa...


Nammude annanittu thangi postidumbol njangal chumma nilkilla

----------


## SadumoN

> Nammude annanittu thangi postidumbol njangal chumma nilkilla


ningade annanittu aanennu engane manassilayi??  :Engane:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ningade annanittu aanennu engane manassilayi??


Very Simple Itathu @GangsteR Alle.  :Vandivittu:

----------


## SadumoN

> Very Simple Itathu @GangsteR Alle.


hehe... ini angane paranjo... :Laughing:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> hehe... ini angane paranjo...


Avanu Ananodu Odukathe Muhabath Anu. Njangade Swantham Ownr(KathTHi Thread)...anavan. @GangsteR Fdfs Kanunnundo? ATho Anum Busns Ano? @SadumoN Kuwathilano? Avide 14'th nu Shw Kanunnundo?

----------


## SadumoN

> Avanu Ananodu Odukathe Muhabath Anu. Njangade Swantham Ownr(KathTHi Thread)...anavan. @GangsteR Fdfs Kanunnundo? ATho Anum Busns Ano? @SadumoN Kuwathilano? Avide 14'th nu Shw Kanunnundo?


14th release undu.. but i wont be able to see it.. nattil vannittu 30th kaanum..

----------


## pterion2910

tcr jose booking starts at 11 am on 14 th

----------


## Android

Booking thudangiyo?
@Trivandrum

----------


## PunchHaaji

> 14th release undu.. but i wont be able to see it.. nattil vannittu 30th kaanum..


kuwaitil release ille?

----------


## GangsteR

> Very Simple Itathu @GangsteR Alle.


gud finding macha.... :Warnred:

----------


## GangsteR

> Avanu Ananodu Odukathe Muhabath Anu. Njangade Swantham Ownr(KathTHi Thread)...anavan. @GangsteR Fdfs Kanunnundo? ATho Anum Busns Ano? @SadumoN Kuwathilano? Avide 14'th nu Shw Kanunnundo?


 :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> Booking thudangiyo?
> @Trivandrum


illaa......check on maryland cinemas

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

> kuwaitil release ille?


undu... 14th..

----------


## xeon

Angane ini just 4 days..  Raju bhai, the don arrives.....    :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Angane ini just 4 days..  Raju bhai, the don arrives.....


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

All The Newspaper 's In Hyderabad & Telangana Confirmed #Sikindar On August 15 With Record No Of Screens

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Booking thudangiyo?
> @Trivandrum


 @GangsteR



> 14th release undu.. but i wont be able to see it.. nattil vannittu 30th kaanum..


Okay. ....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> gud finding macha....


Chummma paranjathado

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> All The Newspaper 's In Hyderabad & Telangana Confirmed #Sikindar On August 15 With Record No Of Screens


There Jr ntr film release illr6

----------


## Android

> illaa......check on maryland cinemas


Theater list vanno?

----------


## GangsteR

> Theater list vanno?


final theatre list aayittilla....

Tvm centres:
Sreekumar
Anjali
Ajanta
DhanyA

----------


## xeon

> 


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Chummma paranjathado


athae athae :On The Quiet2:

----------


## xeon

Tvm centres:
Sreekumar
Anjali
Ajanta
DhanyA

Kollam Centre:
Dhanya
Grand
Carnivel

Kottarakara Cente:
Venus
Minerva

*Update please*

----------


## GangsteR

> There Jr ntr film release illr6


Telugil verae release onnumilla....

----------


## xeon

*Enikku thonnunnu the best of suriya aakumennu....*   :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## SadumoN

> Tvm centres:
> Sreekumar
> Anjali
> Ajanta
> DhanyA
> 
> Kollam Centre:
> Dhanya
> Grand
> ...


Mavelikkara:
Santhosh
Sandra

----------


## GangsteR

> *Enikku thonnunnu the best of suriya aakumennu....*


kidu opening guarantee...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

15,16,17 back to back 3 holiday,ore onne onnara opening ayirikum

----------


## GangsteR

> 15,16,17 back to back 3 holiday,ore onne onnara opening ayirikum


 :Yes:   :Clapping:

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha ku glamour look ottum cherunilla....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Don Mathew

Samantha de pazhaya look okke nashtapettu...ippo aake bore aayi...Plastic suregery vallathum cheytho?

----------


## Viru

> Samantha de pazhaya look okke nashtapettu...ippo aake bore aayi...Plastic suregery vallathum cheytho?


Nose surgery chethiund ene ketitund 2012 ne shesham

----------


## GangsteR

> Nose surgery chethiund ene ketitund 2012 ne shesham


nose cheytappol face koodi sheri aaki kanum....

----------


## Viru

> nose cheytappol face koodi sheri aaki kanum....


bollywoodile oke mika nadimarum cheyunatha pakshe ivale chethapozha keri ange bore ayi poyathe

----------


## GangsteR

> bollywoodile oke mika nadimarum cheyunatha pakshe ivale chethapozha keri ange bore ayi poyathe


yaa..Eecha timil okae kollaarnu...ipol kulam aayi

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan - Abirami Mega Mall Reservations Opened Y'day - Status Update.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan gets bigger and bigger with every passing day !
Aug 10, 2014
Suriya - Samantha's Anjaan gets bigger and bigger with every passing day. We earlier reported about Abirami Ramanathan's plan to release the movie in a record 37 theaters in Chennai city.
Meanwhile, the trailer of this movie which was released two days back in Sony Music India's official YouTube page has 787,941
views, and is expected to clock a million by the end of this
day.
With such huge numbers, this Lingusamy directorial gets a
guaranteed huge opening weekend and the advance
bookings have opened today in full flow across most of the
theaters in Chennai

----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## GangsteR

@SAM369 pictures onnum kanan pattunilla

----------


## SadumoN

> @SAM369 pictures onnum kanan pattunilla


ellam youtube links aanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> ellam youtube links aanu...


k macha..mobilil aaya kondu ariyan vayya

----------


## SAM369

> @SAM369 pictures onnum kanan pattunilla


*Videos Aanu Bro..Rels Trailers...* :Band:

----------


## National Star

ithu randam baavathil ninnu inspired aano...

----------


## National Star

Linguswamy kidu director aa...yirunnu.. pakshe Vettai kandathodu koodi angerude vedi theernenu manasilaayi... enthayaaalum pinne pettenu padam cheyaathe kurachu break eduthathu nanaayi.. Anjan great come back aavate...

----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan -ന്റെ കൂടെ തന്നെ 'കാളിദാസനും റിലീസ് ചെയ്യും: സന്തോഷ് പണ്ഡിറ്റ് !

----------


## GangsteR

> Linguswamy kidu director aa...yirunnu.. pakshe Vettai kandathodu koodi angerude vedi theernenu manasilaayi... enthayaaalum pinne pettenu padam cheyaathe kurachu break eduthathu nanaayi.. Anjan great come back aavate...


paiyaa??????

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
Fantastic promotional support from
@Samanthaprabhu2 on #Anjaan today. Gave
interviews to 15 media back to back. Thank u so
much Sam :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
At the #Anjaan Blue Carpet event by Radiocity promotions at Forum Mall now...Fantastic response from audience.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 1h
A snap of the team #Anjaan together at Blue Carpet
promotions at Forum Mall...huge response & happy
could meet them

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind
@ Dhananjayang
Team #Anjaan at Blue Carpet event by Radiocity at
Forum.Mall.just now. Huge gathering & happy we could
meet them :Smile:

----------


## National Star

> paiyaa??????


athu 2010 ile padamale... vettai 2012

----------


## GangsteR

> athu 2010 ile padamale... vettai 2012


bheema paiyaa n vettai same category il varum...

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2
7m
Shot for the cover of JFW with the very talented
Venket Ram.. And was happy to finally interact with
the Tamil media after long #ANJAAN

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Radio City Blue Carpet - Day 2

http://top10cinema.com/article/27773...e-carpet-day-2

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Screens in Chennai have scheduled early morning
shows all over. Other cities to follow suit. #Anjaan
euphoria begins!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan 1st South Indian & 2nd after #Dhoom3 2 release only in Digital format, also looks like 165+ screens in Kerala for # Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

edited......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Hectic promotions on #Anjaan in all media across
the globe viz. TV, Print, Radio, Internet, Theatres,
Outdoor, Posters etc. to reach out :Smile:

----------


## karthi007

Ini 3 divasam koodi.....

----------


## Vahimon

Anjaan  record breaker  film aakumenhu thonhunhu...

----------


## thom

> Anjaan  record breaker  film aakumenhu thonhunhu...


*Maatran record break cheyyu mayirikkum.......*

----------


## sankarsanadh

keralathil record number of releasing centres akumo for a tamil film?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> keralathil record number of releasing centres akumo for a tamil film?


Jilllla beat cheyan chance kuravanu

----------


## sankarsanadh

> Jilllla beat cheyan chance kuravanu


yes,pinne ippol karyamaya opposition illa,good initial ayirikkum

----------


## David Billa

Van hype anu padathinu...record intial kitan chance kanunund

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Van hype anu padathinu...record intial kitan chance kanunund


Nalla promotions anu. Then solo release. So anything can happen

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> yes,pinne ippol karyamaya opposition illa,good initial ayirikkum


Kerala kidu initial akum. Koodathe 2 week safe run

----------


## sankarsanadh

> Kerala kidu initial akum. Koodathe 2 week safe run


kerala distribution rights above 3 cr kanille

----------


## Viru

> kerala distribution rights above 3 cr kanille


ithra oke kanuvo

----------


## sankarsanadh

> ithra oke kanuvo


enikkum doubt undu,ente chila friends paranjathanu,surya movies ithraym high rate varan chance illa

----------


## Viru

> enikkum doubt undu,ente chila friends paranjathanu,surya movies ithraym high rate varan chance illa


ee 3cr rights oke vache engane labham undakum,ethra valya intial oke eduthalum 3cr share vare oke kitum,allel athilum kurache kooduthal

allenkil pine shankar-rejani padam varanam cash athrake ange varanamenkil

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Anjan Shesham Rls Cheyyanalla ;
Anjan Koode Rls Cheyyananikkishtam 
~ Santhosh Pandit
 :Ennekollu:

----------


## SAM369

*Recordukal Thakarnnadiyan 4 dAYS Maathram Kerala,TN,AP Elladeym Solo Rels, Polichadukkum* :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Anjan Shesham Rls Cheyyanalla ;
> Anjan Koode Rls Cheyyananikkishtam 
> ~ Santhosh Pandit


ayyo......

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - GERMANY Theater List

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

87 Crore Pre Release Buisness For #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang
Just received the list of 75 screens in #Malaysia ,
#Anjaan releasing. Superb distribution & widest
release. Thanks to Lotus Fivestar

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Will Release At Urvasi 4K Banglore - 4 Shows Per Day Its The Biggest Gross Capacity Single Screen In The Country |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Just 4 days to go for #Anjaan to be before your
eyes. Count down started now in hours than in days
to hit the screens :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=0I9ei10XaL0

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - Housefull !
Aug 11, 2014
Suriya gets the biggest opening in his career till date? Having already reported on Abirami Ramanathan bagging the Chennai city rights and releasing the movie in over 37 screens, Anjaan is getting bigger day by day.
One of the very few movies having a week-long advanced booking, this Lingusamy project is bound to reap huge collections at the box-office considering the long weekend. With just Kathai Thiraikathai Vasanam Iyakkam competing along, Anjaan will have its own lion-share.
Please don't be surprised to find most of the tickets for
the opening weekend all booked. Even multiplexes are
planning to tap on Suriya's huge audience base and the
long Independence Day weekend by scheduling early
morning shows. There is going to be some humongous
response for the movie, considering the number of shows
to be screened and the tickets already being sold like cup
cakes.
Anjaan's worldwide release in some record number of
screens, is a dream come true for the team.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Catch your Tickets for # Anjaan FDFS at 7:30am in Thalassery
Liberty Paradise
Contact Surya Fans Club Thalassery heads for tickets!! :
9995558528 , 9605444685

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KingOfKings

ivide aro ithinte kerala right Amount chodichirinu

*My friend who is a Suriya Fan Told That Anjaan Kerala Rights Are sold to distributors for 3.30 crore

*Anjaan final theatre count in kerala may shoot upto 200+ theatres (last minte additions will be there, as done for Singam 2)

*As of now 173 theatres are confiremd

----------


## GangsteR

> ivide aro ithinte kerala right Amount chodichirinu
> 
> *My friend who is a Suriya Fan Told That Anjaan Kerala Rights Are sold to distributors for 3.30 crore
> 
> *Anjaan final theatre count in kerala may shoot upto 200+ theatres (last minte additions will be there, as done for Singam 2)
> 
> *As of now 173 theatres are confiremd


yess kerala rights around 3.5 crores aanu kodutathu

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Both the Aug 15 releases #Anjaan & TheSinghamReturns have exciting games based on the lead characters dare devilry.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan movieyude spcl show ekm kavitha -yil 8.00 am-nu idunnundu..... For tickets contact 7736608987

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Promotion Stills

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...gl=IN&hl=en-GB

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan confirms it's arrival in the Gulf with this glossy poster. Hope the subtitles do come along too.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

*Kerala ticketnew reservation thudangiyallo*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> 





> 


 :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's digital revolution in South India
Suriya starrer 'Anjaan' directed by Lingusamy is set to hit
the screens on Independence Day and the film is said to
have a 100% digital release. There will not be any
physical print of the film. UTV's G Dhananjayan tweeted
"Digital revolution in South India. Anjaan will be the 1st
high budget film with a huge star, which will release only
through digital screens. No physical print is allowed for
Anjaan screening anywhere in the world. Having shot the
film with 6K resolution quality, we want only digital."
The film starring Suriya, Samantha and Vidyut Jamwal in
the lead will be releasing in nearly 1500 screens in Tamil
and Telugu worldwide is expected to take a huge
opening.The digital projection is expected help curb
piracy, as there will be a special code in digital format
which can trace the origin of piracy.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Just 2more days for #Anjaan Grand Release...Its
Really really Hard to wait for 2Days.. #AnjaanFever

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Overseas Digital Content Has Been Sent
Today All Set For August 15 Fireworks |

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan brings about a digital revolution!
Suriya's Anjaan is all set for release on the 15th of August. The
film'z buzz is getting higher day by day, and will reach an all
time high on thebrelease date. Anjaan was filmed using a 6K
resolution Red Dragon Camera, for the first time in India.
Anjaan will be the first high budget film from South India,
which will release only in Digital Screens. This implies that
you cannot find any reel boxes for Anjaan, anywhere in the
world. Dhananjayan Govind, the south head of UTV
explained this matter in detail through his Twitter handle.
" Digital Revolution in South India. #Anjaan will be the 1st
high budget film with a Huge Star, which will release only
thro Digital Screens. No Physical Print is allowed for
#Anjaan screening anywhere in the world. Having shot
the film with 6K resoln. quality, we want only digital. This
ALL digital projection of #Anjaan will also enable us 2
easily find where the Piracy has emanated from through
spl. codes in each print. #Anjaan is copyright protected
through digital cinema projection across the world. In
theatre recording of the film is illegal / punishable. "
Every print of Anjaan will have a special code watermarked
onto it, which when matched with the complete list of
codes will help track piracy in a jiffy. This is a smart and
brave move from Team Anjaan, and will open doors to
more films to release in this format.
At the end, all we say is NO PIRACY.

----------


## ShawnPaul

http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...1100049_1.html
Story similar to SG film Randabhavam

----------


## GangsteR

> http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...1100049_1.html
> Story similar to SG film Randabhavam


padam irangattae...

----------


## Gopikrishnan

FDFS...  :Dntknw:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Exclusive : Full Video Of Ek Do Teen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pEwPSwpPuc&sns=tw

----------


## san

> Exclusive : Full Video Of Ek Do Teen 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pEwPSwpPuc&sns=tw


enthonnithu.. ithokke 200 theatre-il irakkaan malayalikalum

surya-de expressions kandaal bathroomil pokaan muttiyirikkunna poleyundu  :Phhhh:

----------


## xeon

*Minerva Revamped the Morning 6.30 am show 

Here is my ticket ... !!*  :Band: 

 @GangsteR @GaniThalapathi

----------


## GangsteR

> *Minerva Revamped the Morning 6.30 am show 
> 
> Here is my ticket ... !!* 
> 
>  @GangsteR @GaniThalapathi


 :Band: .....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> enthonnithu.. ithokke 200 theatre-il irakkaan malayalikalum
> 
> surya-de expressions kandaal bathroomil pokaan muttiyirikkunna poleyundu


suryakku abhinayikkan ariyilallo...:on the quiet:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• Australia : #Anjaan - Burwood 5:45pm & 9:00pm
| Liverpool 5:00pm & 8:30pm | Parramatta 9:30pm |
Rockhampton North 6:15pm (Sat) | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan : First Indian Movie To Release In Ft.Mac
& Monster Opening At Northern Canada 17 Shows
In 2 Cities |

----------


## GangsteR

● #Anjaan : First Indian Movie With English
Subtitles In YMM On Aug 16 , 4pm In Association
With YMMFMA & MCAWB |

----------


## GangsteR

● #Anjaan Team Travelled Mumbai To Observe The
People & Have Used The Local Dialect & Commonly
Used Words In Those Areas For The Dialogues

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan 8am & FDFS Bookings 2 Start By Today
Evening Both Online & Counter | Regular Shows R
Open 2 Book - Vettri Theater Chrompet | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## pterion2910

thrisur spl show valladum undo?

----------


## xeon

*Update FDFS List

1. Xeon . Kottarakara Minerva . morning 6.30 am show. 
2.
3.
4.
5.


update please*

 @GaniThalapathi @GangsteR @SadumoN

----------


## xeon

> Exclusive : Full Video Of Ek Do Teen 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pEwPSwpPuc&sns=tw



*Nalla bore aayittundu. Dance  unsuhikable...

Pinne 80% of the boring visuals is attributed to the koothara samantha.. avalde actions kandaal manushyanu san paranja 
pole toiletil pokan pokuvanennu thonnum 
*

----------


## SadumoN

> *Update FDFS List
> 
> 1. Xeon . Kottarakara Minerva . morning 6.30 am show. 
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> 
> ...


i will be able to see on 15th.. nattil vannittu 30th kaanum...

----------


## GangsteR

> *Update FDFS List
> 
> 1. Xeon . Kottarakara Minerva . morning 6.30 am show. 
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> 
> ...


fdfs enikku pattilla... sunday matramae njan free aaku

----------


## GangsteR

Update FDFS List

1. Xeon . Kottarakara Minerva . morning 6.30 am show. 
2.
3.
4.
5.


update please[/B]


  @sethuramaiyer
   @baazigar89
   @KoLLaM ShA
   @KHILADI
   @aneesh mohanan
   @nmaks
   @SAM369
   @ITV
   @ParamasivaM
   @the ultimate hero
   @kunjumon
   @michael
   @kireedam
   @MHP369
   @ballu
 @KulFy
  @ACHOOTTY
  @yathra
  @josemon17
  @loudspeaker
  @Bilalikka Rules
  @gldnstar
  @pammuty
  @Manoj
  @KARNAN
  @saamy
  @MALABARI
  @National Star
  @POKIRI
  @tinjuJISHNU
  @Nithz

----------


## GangsteR

@Viru  @arunkp  @Film Freak  @singam 
  @wayanadan
  @Bunny
  @kandahassan  @BangaloreaN  @SadumoN
  @kevin
  @mukkuvan
  @veecee
  @maryland
  @Iam RMU
  @Saathan
  @Spunky
  @Ravi Tharagan
  @Don Mathew
  @Jaisonjyothi
  @ULTIMATE STAR

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan USA Theatre list
Anjaan starring Suriya ,Samantha and Vidyut Jamwal in the
lead roles is directed by N.Lingusamy. The movie is set to
hit the screens on August 15. Anjaan will be releasing in
64 screens across USA. Check out the USA theaters list.
1. Malco Rogers Towne Cinemas,Rogers, AR (Full)
2. Pollack Tempe Cinemas,Tempe, AZ (Full)
3. Towne 3 Cinemas,San Jose, CA (Full)
4. Century Folsom 14,Folson, CA (Full)
5. Simi Valley 10 Cinemas,Simi Valley, CA (Full)
6. Brea Plaza 5 Cinemas, Brea, CA (Full)
7. Starlight Dos Lagos 15 Theatres, Corona, CA (Full)
8. Digiplex Cinemas Poway,Poway, CA (Full)
9. Century Aurora and XD,Aurora, CO (Full)
10. Digiplex Bloomfield 8 Cinemas,Bloomfield, CT (Full)
11. Apple Cinemas,Waterbury, CT
12. Penn Cinema Riverfront IMAX, Wilmington, DE
(1show:Thu)
13. Britton 8 Cinemas,Tampa, FL(Full)
14. Orlando, FL
15. Cinemark Tinseltown and XD,Jacksonville, FL (Full)
16. Cinemar Paradise 24 and XD,Davie, FL(2 shows:Thu & Fri)
17. Navrang Theaters,Roswell, GA (Full)
18. Northern Lights Cinema Grill,Nampa, ID (Sat 1 show)
19. Movie Max Cinemas,Niles IL (Full)
20. Bloomington Galaxy 14 Cine,Bloomington, IL (Full)
21. Cinemark Movies 8, Indianapolis, IN (Full)
22. Century 20 Jordan Creek and XD,West Des Moines, IA
(3shows:Thu,Fri,Sat)
23. Cedar Rapids Galaxy 16 Cine,Cedar Rapids, IA (Only
premier)
24. Cinemark 20 and XD,Merriam, KS (Full)
25. Cinemark Tinseltown USA and XD, Louisville, KY
(2shows:Fri,Sat)
26. Hollywood Cinemas 7, LaPlace, LA (4shows, no premier)
27. Cinemark Egyptian 24 and XD, Hanover, MD
(Premier,2shows:Fri,Sat)
28. Cinemark Movies 16,Warren, MI (Full)
29. Ann Arbor 20 + IMAX, Ypsilanti, MI (Full)
30. Phoenix Theaters Laurel Park Place,Livonia, MI (Full)
31. Showcase Cinemas Worcester North, Worcester, MA (Full)
32. Apple Cinemas, Cambridge MA (Full)
33. AMC Eden Prairie Mall 18,Eden Prairie, MN (Full)
34. Village Pointe Cinema,Omaha, NE (2shows:Thu, Fri)
35. Century 18 Sam's Town,Las Vegas, NV (1show:Sat)
36. Big Cinemas Movie City 8,Edison, NJ (Full)
37. Empire Cinemas Columbia Park 12,North Bergen, NJ (Full)
38. Starplex Cinemas,East Windsor, NJ (Full)
39. Cinemark Movies 10,Rochester, NY (Full)
40. Madison Theater,Albany, NY (2shows:Sat,Sun)
41. Ayrsley Grand Cinemas,Charlotte, NC (Full)
42. Regal Cinemas Crossroads Stadium 20, Cary, NC (Full)
43. Screens at the Continent, Columbus, OH (Full)
44. Atlas Cinemas East Gate 10,Cleveland Heights, OH (Full)
45. Cinemark Oakley Station and XD, Cincinnati, OH (Full)
46. Cinemark Tinseltown and XD,Oklahoma City, OK
(2shows:Fri,Sat)
47. Century 16 Cedar Hills,Beaverton, OR (Full)
48. Regal Cinemas Oak Stadium 24,Oaks, PA (Full)
49. Cinemark Robinson Township and XD, Robinson Township,
PA (Full)
50. Regal Cinemas 14,Harrisburg, PA (Full)
51. Lincoln Mall 16,Lincoln, RI (Limited)
52. Malcon Towne Cinema, Collierville, TN (Full)
53. Regal Hollywood 27,Nashville, TN (Full)
54. Regal Mccarthur market place 16,Irving, TX (Full)
55. Fun Asia Richardson, Richardson, TX (Full)
56. Carmike Yorktown 15, Houston TX (Full)
57. Cinemark Movies 16, San Antonio, TX (Full)
58. Santikos Northwest 14,San Antonio, TX (Full)
59. Cinemark Tinseltown 17, Austin, TX (Full)
60. Cinemark 24 Jordan Landing and XD,West Jordan, UT
(2shows:Fri, Sat)
61. DC Cinemas (Big Cinemas Lohemann's),Falls Church, VA
(Full)
62. Regal Virginia Center Stadium 20,Glen Allen, VA (Full)
63. Roxy Cinemas, Renton, WA (Full)
64. Ridge Cinema - New Berlin,New Berlin, WI (Full)
65. AMC Star Fitchburg, Fitchburg, WI (Full)

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's Anjaan Trailer crosses 1 million YouTube views
The most expected movie of this year, Anjaan's trailer
released on August 8th. The trailer received raving reviews
and reached 1 million views and still counting. The movie
is about to release on August 15th. The movie releasing in
1500 screens worldwide.
Anjaan is a gangster flick set in the backdrop of Mumbai
features Suriya and Samantha in the lead. The movie is
directed by Lingusamy and jointly produced by Thirrupathi
Brothers and UTV productions.

----------


## GangsteR

65 screens for anjaan in the united states
With the countdown closing down to just three days, the buzz
on Anjaan has reached an apogee. The latest we hear is that Suriya's Anjaan will release in 65 screens in the USA. It
is the highest for any Suriya movie, making it a record.
Releasing across 35 states, Anjaan will have its premiere
shows in 56 cities. Fans across the country are rushing to
the ticket counters, a humongous opening is guaranteed
for sure!

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan To Crown Surya As The New Box Office
King!

The count down for the release of Anjaan has begun. The
movie, which is releasing this Friday (August 15), is the
biggest South-Indian release for this Independence Day.
Not surprisingly, it is opening in record number of
screens in Tamil Nadu and others parts of South India.
This fact is now set to become a game-changer at the
collection centres and crown Surya as the new Box Office
King.
"Records are set to be broken. True to this words,
Anjaan is heading towards setting new records. The craze
around the movie is unimaginable and this guarantees a
big success for the movie at Box Office.," Sai Sharan, a
trader, says with confidence.
"The hype is not just limited to Tamil film industry. There
is a never-before response for a Surya movie in
Karnataka and Kerala too. And we hear that there is a
good buzz in foreign countries. The advance booking is a
clear sign of it," the trader adds.
He concludes, "What works as the biggest advantage for
Anjaan is that no big movie is either releasing in
Karnataka or Kerala. Even in Andhra Pradesh, the release
of Junior NTR starrer Rabhasa has been postponed. This
will come as a key factor for the success of the movie at
Box Office,"

----------


## GangsteR

Surya's Anjaan Story Not Leaked!

Surya's Anjaan story seems to have leaked on the
internet! With just three days to got for the release, this
development has come as a big shock to the audience. It
appears like the recent trailer has played the spoilsport,
as the video-clip reveals more than it intended to do.
However, Dhananjayan Govind, the Chief of UTV FIlms
South, has denied the news. He has said that the story,
which is doing rounds on the internet, is just a figment of
imagination of some crazy minds .
Call it as a figment of imagination or blame the trailer for
giving away too much of content, the story, which is
being circulated on internet, looks believable. People,
who have seen the latest video-clip, are speculating the
below-mentioned story...
It was said that Surya will be seen in two roles. But it
appears to be false. The actor plays the role of a don
named Raju Bhai and he is a close friend of Vidyut
Jamwal, whose name is Chandru in Anjaan . The latest
trailer has shown that Raju has a brother Krishnan, who
comes to Mumbai in search of his sibling.
This makes us believe that Surya will be seen in two
roles. But in reality, Raju and Krishnan are not different
individuals but the same person. The villains devise a
plan to kill Raju and Chandru, who rule the underworld
and they successfully manage to eliminate the character
played by Vidyut Jamwal.

----------


## josemon17

UAE 14th undel...njan undakum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> UAE 14th undel...njan undakum


Undallo, so first review

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Update FDFS List
> 
> 1. Xeon . Kottarakara Minerva . morning 6.30 am show. 
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> 
> ...


Ganithalapathi at tirur anugraha @xeon nee show kazhinjal vilikananam. Ente kayyil Ninte no illa

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> UAE 14th undel...njan undakum


me too in dubai.......

----------


## josemon17

> Undallo, so first review


 :Ok:  :Hmmm:

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

@josemon evedeya film kanununeee

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vijay is a good friend of mine - Suriya
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, August 12, 2014]


In a recent interaction with Malayalam press people, Suriya
got candid and answered many questions, he did counter
one about his relationship with Vijay, since the 'Thupakki'
star commands a terrific fan following and Suriya's career
in Tamil movies has kick started with Vijay's 'Nerukku Ner'.
Suriya stated that Vijay is a very good friend of mine and
we share a special rapport right from our college days. He
messages me immediately once my teaser/trailer/movie
releases and we discuss quite a few things on & off the
cine field.
Suriya & Vijay was seen together in 'Friends' and both went
to become massive stars from there on. We wish some
director scripts a story to feature these two stars once
again and if that happens, it will be nothing short of sheer
awesomeness!.

----------


## xeon

> Ganithalapathi at tirur anugraha @xeon nee show kazhinjal vilikananam. Ente kayyil Ninte no illa


Ok nanba   :Giveup:

----------


## xeon

> fdfs enikku pattilla... sunday matramae njan free aaku


iyaalu ihenthu manushyanado? ethu patty off ille?

----------


## xeon

*Minerva Seats Getting Filled Up ...  Bang Bang Bang*   :Band:

----------


## House MD

Anjaaaan..... surya in 2 get up.. yaaahhhoooo

----------


## avd

new teaser :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> iyaalu ihenthu manushyanado? ethu patty off ille?


business aado..... shop kalanjittu pokan pattilla

----------


## xeon

> business aado..... shop kalanjittu pokan pattilla


business?? appo KIMS vitto

----------


## Laleattan



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> business?? appo KIMS vitto


Avante shop adhmarthadha anu ividathe avante posts

----------


## Laleattan

> 


Whish is going??

----------


## avd



----------


## GangsteR

> business?? appo KIMS vitto


business neratae undu by my father....KIMS njan vittu...experience vendi poyatha..

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 2m
#Anjaan distributors gets very attractive terms &
high MG's from exhibitors in Tamil Nadu.

----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Online Booking Opened In Towne3
(Bayarea), Movie Max (Chicago) & DC Cinemas
(Virginia)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvGRd...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Screenplay Will Be Highlight Of Film -
Brinda Sarathy |

----------


## GangsteR

Canada Theatre list

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Singam #Suriya A Special Book From
Vikatan Magazine On #Surya 's Cinema Carrier Will
Be Available From Tomorrow

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

EXCLU : #Anjaan hard disk received In France today | 2
premiere shows on August 14th ! Don't miss it !

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dialogues will be lapped up by Suriya fans: Brinda Sarathy

The next big movie in K- Town Anjaan is slated to release on August 15th. Sify.com had a chance to interact with the writer of the movie Brinda Sarathy. Here are the excerpts of the interview:
What sorts of preparation were done for the dialogues
considering the movie is set in Mumbai?
A month before the shoot commenced we travelled to
Mumbai to observe the people and we have used the local
dialect and the commonly used words in those areas along
with our dialogues.
How have you tried to differentiate two roles of Surya
through dialogues?
Yeah, we have definitely tried to differentiate the
characterization of Surya using dialogues. Raju Bhai
needed to be powerful. So, his dialogues would be sharp.
On the other hand, Krishna is a software engineer who is
silent by nature. His dialogues would be much composed
and toned down.
Tell us about the dialogues for the romance portions
The dialogues for the romance portions have come out
really well. The focus was on writing sweet dialogues
because it is necessary to have light hearted romance
portions in an action packed movie. I really liked
Samantha's work in Ye Maya Chesave and she has got the
expressions perfect in Anjaan too.
How do you manage to keep the dialogues in sync with
the story without going over-the-top?
As long as dialogues are written keeping the story in mind,
it doesn't go overboard. If dialogues are written for an
actor's image, the actor's fans will relish it but the
common audience won’t like it. So, keeping the story as a
priority and writing dialogues is the way to go. In Anjaan ,
dialogues will be enjoyed by audience from all quarters.
Tell us about your comfort level with Lingusamy
We both go back a long way. We knew each other from
our childhood days. We used to discuss about movies at
that time itself and that’s how the friendship grew. He
used to love movies like Muratu Kaalai & Pokiri Raja . I
know his taste and that really helps while writing for his
movies. Anjaan is our fourth film together after
Aanandham, Paiyaa & Vettai.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.indiaglitz.com/exclusive-...il-news-111867

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Just 2 days to go to for #Anjaan to hit screens.
Excited. Thx to all media friends for helping in
increasing the buzz

----------


## GangsteR

Bookings for #Anjaan is open @ags_cinemas 12 in
OMR and 20 in Vilivakam

----------


## GangsteR

SPI Cinemas @ SPIcinemas 
Bookings for ' Anjaan ' will not open for Thecinema
tonight. All other releases will go as planned!
Inconvenience sincerely regretted.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan 's censor for the UAE will be completed
tonight, after which the rating will be announced.
Bookings in full swing from tomorrow.

----------


## Laleattan



----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood
Send 3 interesting questions on #Anjaan Suriya &
get a chance to join the star at #AnjaanHangout !
Mail right away to anjaanhangout@gmail.com

----------


## GangsteR

Chinmayi Sripaada @ Chinmayi 
I haven’t dubbed for Samantha in Anjaan or
Sikander.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

No tickets for Anjaan

Within a couple of hours the advance booking for the
Suriya starrer Anjaan opened a couple of days ago, all
the tickets were sold out like hot cakes, state trade
sources. It is said that there is no ticket for sale for
any of the shows on the day of its release, August
15 th , 2014.
We also hear that the tickets for the next couple of
days have also been booked; indicating the mad rush
for this Suriya and Samantha starrer. Lingusamy has
directed this film with Yuvan Shankar Raja scoring the
music.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band: ....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Tirur chatted anugraha and khayam

----------


## xeon

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Trailer Remix - Hollywood Version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En18OC5wHNU&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#Suriya - @Samanthaprabhu2 's #Anjaan releases in
450+ screens in TN.. Expected to take the honors
at da Ind. Day BO!

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Preview - SWOT Analysis
Suriya's Anjaan, one of the most anticipated films of this
year, will be hitting the screens on August 15th, and the
movie will be releasing in Tamil and Telugu across over
1500 screens all over the world. Directed by Lingusamy,
the movie has musical score by Yuvan Shankar Raja and
Samantha has paired up with Suriya.


Strengths
Suriya is a name to reckon with the family audience, as his
movies have been appreciated across all centres and by all
age groups. Suriya has donned dual roles in the film, and
the movie is expected to be a 'Double Dhamaka' for his
fans.
Director Lingusamy, who has got his commercial formula
right in movies like Aanandham, Run and Sandakozhi, has
opted for an action entertainer yet again. One can bank on
him to come up with a satisfying output for the masses.
Couple of songs from Yuvan have been topping the charts,
while his background score could make the visuals go
'Bang Bang Bang'.
The movie also has brilliant technicians such as
cinematographer Santosh Sivan and editor Anthony. For a
big budget movie, it is essential to tick all these aesthetic
check boxes.
Vidyut Jamwal looks stunning in the promotional videos
and he has earned his fans after his performance in Billa 2
and Thuppakki. The supporting cast also includes Manoj
Bajpai, Soori, Brahmanandam and Dilip Tahil.
Weaknesses
Going by the trailer, the movie might remind one of various
tamil gangster revenge films. It will be difficult to stop
people from comparing with other films, unless the
screenplay keeps the audience completely engrossed.


Opportunities
Anjaan is Suriya's biggest release so far and his market
value will be catapulted further more if the movie turns out
to be a hit.
Samantha has gone glamorous, at least for the song
sequences in the film. It has to be seen if she continues to
don such roles, if she receives positive response from her
fans.


Threats
There is no doubt that Anjaan will be storming into every
possible theatre in Tamil Nadu in the first week. Having
said that, movies like Sathuranga Vettai, Velai Illa Pattathari
and Jigarthanda have been still getting good patronage
from the audience. Also, Parthiban's Kathai Thiraikathai
Vasanam Iyakkam will be releasing on August 15th. We
have seen cases in the past how lesser known little gems
have comeback strong after biggies grabbed all the screens
in the first week.

Final Words
Anjaan promises to be a commercial extravaganza, nothing
less and nothing more. Set your expectations right and you
are most likely to have fun at the theatres. Watch out for
the FDFS review from us!

----------


## GangsteR

சூர்யா அட்ராக்ஷன்
சூர்யா அட்ராக்ஷன்
அவ்வளவு அன்போடு கை கொடுக்கிறார்
சூர்யா. ‘அஞ்சான்’ திருப்(ப)தியுடன்
வந்திருக்கும் சந்தோஷத்தில்
‘மாஸ்’ஸுக்கு தயாராகும் ஆர்வம் கண்ணில்
தெரிகிறது. அச்சு வெல்லச் சிரிப்போடு,
நிதானமான பேச்சு… சூர்யாவைப்
பிடிக்காமலா போகும்? நடிகனாக பல
படிகள் உயர்ந்ததைக் காட்டிலும் சிறந்த
மனிதராக வளர்ந்திருப்பதுதான்
சூர்யா ஸ்பெஷல்!
‘‘உங்க தோற்றத்தில் ஏகத்துக்கும் மாற்றங்கள்.
ஸ்டைலே அள்ளுது… இந்தத் தோற்றத்தோட
எப்படியிருக்கும் ‘அஞ்சான்’?’’
‘‘எப்பவும் சொல்ற மாதிரி, பாலா படத்தில்
ஆரம்பிச்சது தான். ஒரு கேரக்டர்னா,
அதுக்குள்ளே போய்
உட்கார்ந்திருக்கிறது பிடிக்க ஆரம்பிச்சது.
‘அஞ்சானி’ல் ‘ராஜு பாய்’,
அப்படியொரு கேரக்டர். அள்ளி அணைப்பான்,
துள்ளி அடிப்பான்.
எனக்கு லிங்குசாமி படங்கள் பிடிக்கும்.
உலகத்திலேயே இல்லாத
கதைன்னு இருக்காது.
ஆனால், ஒரு ஸ்பீட்
இருந்துக்கிட்டே இருக்கும். கண்ணுல
ஒரு வியப்பும், உதட்டில் ஒரு சிரிப்பும் படம்
பார்க்கும்போது இருக்க வைக்கிற மேஜிக்
அவர்கிட்ட உண்டு. எந்த சீனில்
எப்படி நடிக்கணும்னு ஒரு அளவு, மீட்டர்
வச்சிருப்பார். அதில் இருக்கிற
நேர்த்தி ஆச்சரியப்படுத்தும். பல இடங்களில்
தவறிப் போய் இப்பதான் ‘அஞ்சானி’ல்
சேர்ந்தோம்!’’‘‘இரண்டு கேரக்டர்
போலிருக்கு…’’
‘‘ஆமா. இது ‘பையா’வின்போது தம்பிகிட்ட
சொன்ன ஸ்கிரிப்ட். நானும், அவனும்
சேர்ந்து பண்ணலாம்னு அவருக்கு விருப்பம்
இருந்திருக்கும் போல. நான் கதையைக்
கேட்டப்போ, ‘அடடா, இதை விடக்
கூடாதுடா… நாமதான் இதைப்
பண்ணணும்’னு தோணிச்சி. அந்த
நிமிஷமே உள்ளே இருக்கிற நடிகன்
ஸ்பாட்டுக்கு நடிக்க கிளம்பிட்டான். இதில்
லிங்குசாமிக்கு பெரிய பங்கு இருக்கு.
சமந்தா, சந்தோஷ் சிவன்,
வித்யுத்னு அருமையான டீம் கிடைச்சது.
துறுதுறுன்னு பறக்கிற கேரக்டரில்
என்னை அழகா கொண்டு வந்து நிறுத்தினார்
லிங்கு. நல்ல என்டர்டெயின்மென்ட்
பண்ணும்போது ஒரு சந்தோஷம் ஏற்படும்
இல்லையா, அந்த சந்தோஷம் எனக்கும்
இருக்கு. அது மக்களுக்கும்
இருந்துச்சுன்னா இது ஒரு வெற்றிப் படம்.
இதில் பங்கெடுத்துக்கிட்ட
ஒவ்வொருவருக்கும் தங்கள் பெயரைக்
காப்பாற்றிக் கொள்ள வாய்ப்பு இருக்கு!’’
‘‘சம்பளம், நேர்த்தியான வியாபாரம், நல்ல
அபிமானம்னு உங்களை வச்சுக்கிற விதம்
எப்படி?’’‘‘நாம்
மரியாதை வச்சிருக்கவங்களே நம்மிடம், ‘நீங்க
நல்ல இடத்தில் இருக்கீங்க’ன்னு சொல்றப்போ,
‘ஒழுங்கா வேலை பார்த்துக்கிட்டு
இருக்கோம்’ங்கிற திருப்தி வருது. ஆனால்,
அதுக்கும் மேலே தலையில
எதையாவது ஏத்திக்கிட்டா, அது கஷ்டம்.
என்கிட்ட சோம்பேறித்தனம் கிடையாது.
தந்திரம் இல்லை. என்னை அப்படி வளர்த்ததில்
என் குடும்பத்திற்கும் பெரிய இடம் இருக்கு.
என்னை சந்தோஷமா வச்சுக்கிறதில்
மனைவி, குழந்தைகளின் பங்கும் பெருசு.
கேரளாவுக்குப் போனால்
‘சூர்யாவே குடும்பத்தோடு டைம்
செலவழிக்கிறார்,
உங்களுக்கென்ன?’ன்னு குத்தி காட்டுறதா
சொல்றாங்க. கடவுள் புண்ணியத்தில்
குடும்ப நலனில் நல்லா இருக்கேன்.
இப்போ எல்லாத்தையும்
காது கொடுத்து கேட்கிறேன். என்
வெற்றி முழுக்க முழுக்க
எனக்கு மட்டுமே சொந்தம் இல்லை…’’
‘‘இப்ப சினிமா ரொம்ப மாறிடுச்சு…
கவனிக்கிறீங்களா? கல்யாண குணங்கள்
கொண்ட ஹீரோவுக்கு விடை சொல்ற
மாதிரி படங்கள் வருதே…’’‘‘இது ஒரு வட்டம்.
ஆறு வருஷத்திற்கு ஒரு தடவை இப்படியான
மாற்றங்கள் வந்துக்கிட்டே இருக்கும்.
கொஞ்சம் கவனிச்சாலே எளிதா விளங்குற
உண்மைத்தான் இது. நானே கூட
இனிமே இவ்வளவு சீரியஸா இருக்க
வேண்டாம்னு நினைக்கிறேன். ஆனா,
பொறுப்பா இருக்கணும். சில படங்கள்
எனக்கே செய்ய ஆசையாக இருக்கும்.
மலையாளத்துல ‘பெங்களூர் டேஸ்’
அப்படியான ஒரு படம். மூணு ஜோடி…
வேற வேற விதம். ஆனால், இப்ப அதை நான்
செய்ய முடியாது. அதற்கு 25 வயசுதான்
இருக்கணும். ஸ்கிரிப்ட் நம்மளை அந்த
நம்பிக்கைக்குக் கொண்டு போனால்
எதுவும் சாத்தியமே. அதற்கு இமேஜ்
ஒரு தடையாக இருக்கக் கூடாது.
எனக்கிருக்கிற வியாபாரம்…
சில முடிவுகளை விரும்பினால் கூட
செய்ய முடியாது. அது எழுதப்படாத விதி.
ஆனால், அமீர்கான் இதில் தெளிவாக
இருக்கார். ‘தலாஷ்’னு ஒரு படம், 60
கோடிக்குப் பண்ணி, போதுமான
வெற்றி கிடைத்தது. அது ‘கஜினி’
அளவுக்கு 150 கோடி படம் கிடையாது.
ஆனாலும், அவர் அதில்
திருப்தி அடைகிறார். அது ஒரு மனசு. இப்ப
நான் நினைச்சாலும் ‘பேரழகன்’ பண்ண
முடியாது. இதுக்கெல்லாம் மாற்றுதான்
நான் ஆரம்பிச்சிருக்கிற
2டி’’‘‘அடுத்து இதில் பாண்டிராஜ்தானே?’’
‘‘ஆமா, அருமையான ஸ்கிரிப்ட். சில
படங்களில் நாம் இருக்க முடியலைன்னாலும்
தயாரிப்பதில் பங்கு பெறுவோமேன்னு வந்த
திட்டம்தான். கன்ட்ரோல் பட்ஜெட்டில்,
புதுசான படங்கள்
வருஷத்திற்கு மூணு வந்தால்கூட
போதும். வித்தியாசப்பட்டு, விலகி,
கொஞ்சம் கையைக் கடிச்சால் கூட
பரவாயில்லை…
தயாரிக்கலாம். என்னால கமல் சார் மாதிரி,
தானே எழுதி படம் பண்ண முடியாது. நான்
வண்ணம்தான். யாராவது புரிஞ்சு,
அறிஞ்சு என்னை வச்சுத் தீட்டணும்.
சினிமாவில் இருக்கோம். அதைத்
தாண்டி சிந்திக்க முடியலை.
இங்கே வந்ததை இங்கே போட்டுப்
பார்க்கிறது நியாயம்தானே!’’
‘‘ஹரி மாதிரி கண்டிப்பு டைரக்டர்களோட
இருந்துட்டு, திடீரென
இப்போ வெங்கட்பிரபுவோடு ‘மாஸ்’.
நம்பவே முடியலை..!’’‘‘முன்னாடியே
சொன்னனே. கொஞ்சம் ஜாலி,
வித்தியாசமா பண்ணுவோம்னு
நினைச்சேன். ஸ்கிரிப்ட்டை கேட்ட
பார்த்திபன் சார், சமுத்திரக்கனி, யுவன்
எல்லாருமே பாராட்டுறாங்க. ஜாலி…
அதே நேரத்தில் உழைப்பு. ஒரே இடத்தில்
ஜாலியையும், வேலையையும் உணர
முடிகிற மாதிரி ‘மாஸ்’ ஷூட்டிங் ஸ்பாட்
இருக்கு. அதனாலேயே அது இப்ப என்னோட
ஃபேவரிட் ஸ்பாட்!’’
- நா.கதிர்வேலன்

----------


## GangsteR

Chennai #Mayajal Online Booking for #Anjaan Movie - 59 Shows Per day ...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Carnival Cinemas: Angamaly
V Cinema, Koothattukulam
Ajantha Theatre,Trivandrum
SL Cinemas,Trivandrum
Sree Kumar Theatre,Trivandrum
SreeKaleeswari A/C [2K](3D), KALIYIKKAVILA,
Trivandrum
Ganga Complex, Attingal
Thalam A/C [UFO] , VADAKKANCHERY
Nice Movie House A/C [QUBE] , THALAYOLAPARAMPU
Kavitha [UFO] A/C, ERNAKULAM
Thalam A/C [UFO], VADAKKANCHERY, Thrissur
SreeKaleeswary A/C [7.1]DATASATA[PXD],
KODUNGALLUR, Thrissur
Mass Movies {Qube HD}, IRINJALAKUDA, Thrissur
Surabhi1 A/C [UFO], CHALAKUDY, Thrissur
Melam A/C [2K], SHORNUR, Palakkad
Sree Padmanabha [UFO][7.1], PUNALUR, Kollam
Nice Movie House A/C [QUBE], THALAYOLAPARAMPU,
Kottayam
PRABHUS [UFO], PARAVOOR, Ernakulam
Matha A/C [QUBE], ALUVA, Ernakulam
Pankaj A/C[2K], ALAPPUZHA

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

.............

----------


## GangsteR

EXPECTATION METER

----------


## GangsteR

online Booking open in catchmyseat for
Anjaan At Mass movies[QUBE HD] , IRINJALAKUDA
Anjaan At Thalam A/C [UFO] , VADAKKANCHERY
Anjaan At Sree Padmanabha [UFO][7.1] , PUNALUR
Anjaan At Nice Movie House A/C [QUBE] ,
THALAYOLAPARAMPU
Anjaan At Pankaj A/C[2K] , ALAPPUZHA
Anjaan At Matha A/C [QUBE] , ALUVA
Anjaan At Kavitha [UFO] A/C , ERNAKULAM

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan bookings opened @ the cinema Coimbatore
Grab ur tickets

----------


## GangsteR

• Hyderabad : #Anjaan Show Time - 11:15am &
7:30pm Prasads Multiplex Rest Of Shows Will Be
#Sikindar

----------


## GangsteR

#Sathyam #Escape #Luxe #S2 Tickets Sold out "Houseful Shows"

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• Hyderabad : #Anjaan Will Release In - Prasads |
Inox | Cinemax | Radhika | Apart From #Sikindar |

• #Anjaan Sets Record In Hyderabad - First Tamil
Film To Release In 4 Multiplex - Prasads | Inox |
Cinemax | Radhika |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• Sri Lanka : #Anjaan - Colombo Screen List | Cine City - Maradana | Eros - Pamankada | Ruby - Maligawatha

----------


## remil4remil

Kerala theater list is out? Which screens in Calicut?

----------


## nmaks

*Ticket Kittiyal nalle nammallu kannum .... evening show .....*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ticket Kittiyal nalle nammallu kannum .... evening show .....*


evidae???????

----------


## GangsteR

> Kerala theater list is out? Which screens in Calicut?


noo..... screens clear aakan undu

----------


## nmaks

> evidae???????


*Angu Afudhabiyil ...*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Angu Afudhabiyil ...*


oru mass review pratheekshikkunnu  :Giveup:

----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha speaks about Anjaan and her craze for Suriya
after she watched Kaakha Kaakha, which was the first
Tamil film that she watched. She also talks about how fed
up she is about Lingusamy's craze for Anushka.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Flore

booked for 5:15 pm show tmrw

----------


## GangsteR

> 


1500+ illae.....Singam2 2400 theatril undaarnu

----------


## GangsteR

> booked for 5:15 pm show tmrw


theatre????

----------


## GangsteR

• August 15 - Friday 8.30pm Special Program With
Team #Anjaan On Jaya Max

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Receiving many appreciative messages from
industry VIP's &Media friends for the #Anjaan
special book on #Suriya sir.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## CHAKOCHI

Mass aakumo??ticket booked for 10:45 show tomorrow....golden cinema-dubai

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> Mass aakumo??ticket booked for 10:45 show tomorrow....golden cinema-dubai


*Booking status enganeyundu bhai.......*

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Tiruppathi surya's swatham Co. Anu but they promotng lots of small movies. Then sun, redgiantum not active now


Itz not surya's.... 
Lingusamy is the owner of thirupathi brothers... 
No connection with surya..

----------


## KoLLaM ShA



----------


## KoLLaM ShA



----------


## Saathan

> Mass aakumo??ticket booked for 10:45 show tomorrow....golden cinema-dubai


kandittu review idanne....  :Good:

----------


## GangsteR

> Itz not surya's.... 
> Lingusamy is the owner of thirupathi brothers... 
> No connection with surya..


yess.... Tirupathi Brothers Lingusamy dae aanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Mass aakumo??ticket booked for 10:45 show tomorrow....golden cinema-dubai


apol nalae vidhi ariyaam

----------


## GangsteR

Behindwoods Anjaan Preview

Arguably, Suriya’s biggest release till date,
Anjaan comes out this Independence Day.
With a stellar cast, consisting of Suriya,
Vidyut Jammwal, Samantha, Soori, Manoj
Bajpai, Brahmanandham and others, Anjaan
also has special performances from
Chitrangadha Singh and Maryam Zakaria.
Talking about being part of this commercial
action entertainer, Vidyut Jamwal, in an
interview with Behindwoods said, “I got a
call from Lingusamy sir, inviting me for an
audition for a part in Anjaan. It wasn't for a
negative role, but a parallel lead character.
I'm so glad it all worked out so well and I
got a chance to work with a genius like him.”
He also added, “I can't reveal much about Anjaan as yet
but I can definitely tell you that I'm not the villain. Suriya
and my character are partners in crime, brothers in arms.
It’s a role I haven't done before and I'm really excited
about it.”
Pointing out the highlights and her character description,
Samantha said:
“The biggest strength would be Suriya as Raju Bhai. His
looks alone will blow you away. That particular look is very
difficult to carry and with ease, Suriya has done it.”
“Generally, when actresses take up commercial films, we
take it up knowing very well that it is not going to be our
film. But I agreed to Anjaan because it was Lingusamy’s
film. Look at all his movies. Heroines might not be present
during the full run of the movie, but every one of them,
from Run to Vettai, would have been registered (in the
minds of people). I think he has done the exact same thing
for Anjaan.”
“I play a character called Jeeva and she provides light
moments in this serious film.”
About her move to go ultra glamourous for ‘Ek Dho Theen’,
Samantha reasons out, “I was being stereotyped as a girl
next door and I wanted to prove a point that I am
versatile. Hence, the glamour in Anjaan. I’ll go back to
being myself after this.”
Runtime: 2 hours and 50 minutes
Censor Certificate: U

----------


## GangsteR

Reservation for Suriya's Anjaan is fast filling
Suriya Samantha starrer Anjaan is releasing on August
15th. The reservations for the movie has been started
couple of days ago in few screens. This morning the
bookings were open worldwide. This will be Suriya's
biggest opening he ever had.
Anjaan is directed by Lingusamy and produced by
Thirrupathi Brothers jointly with UTV Productions. Music
composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR

Does 'Anjaan' trailer reveal the story?
IndiaGlitz , [Wednesday, August 13, 2014]


The second trailer of ‘Anjaan’ that released last week has
revealed more than the makers would have intended feel a
large section of film buffs who have watched it.
The first teaser of the film focused on the Raju Bhai
character played by Suriya who is a Mumbai don and
glimpses of Suriya’s another character Krishna, having a
walking stick with a different get up was shown here and
there. However, in the new trailer both the getups of Suriya
had an equal share. While the Krishna character was shown
searching for Raju claiming him as his brother. However,
during the end of the trailer the Krishna character was
shown walking without the support of the walk stick,
suggesting that it is Raju Bhai who comes as Krishna to
accomplish some mission.
Apart from this many have commented that the plot of the
film is easily guessable with the trailer itself and it seems to
be an oft repeated storyline of look alike and revenge tales
presented in a different format.
Hold on, these are only speculation arising out of the
trailer. Director Lingusamy, who has given many
commercial super hits, is not someone who would let
things loosen like that. Whatever one thinks that he has
discovered about the film from the trailer may be a ploy to
deceive and surprise you while watching the film. Wait for
just two days from now.

----------


## GangsteR

“I want to prove a point”, says Samantha
Aug 13, 2014


Samantha, the hot and sizzling heroine of Anjaan spills the beans on why she chose the glamour route in the Suriya starrer in an exclusive interview to Behindwoods.
She says, “I decided to go the glam way just to prove a point that I can look confident in both fully-clad and
glamorously-clad avatars. People have always seen me like a girl next door and now it will be a different one in Anjaan”.
She was also quick to point out that after this, she will be
back to her own familiar turf.

----------


## loudspeaker

Padam petti yathaan ykum....4pm show 2morrow canceled. ..
Hopes fdos starts with 6.30pm show @ kuwait.....

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> *Booking status enganeyundu bhai.......*


Good status...innale 5'o clock aanu booking thudangaiyathu,7 aavumbozhekum balcony full aayi...vox cinemasil Monday thudangi booking but kiteela,pine golden cinema aavumbol natile oru feel undakum...thuppaki avidena first day kandathu...

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> kandittu review idanne....


Ok......................

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam petti yathaan ykum....4pm show 2morrow canceled. ..
> Hopes fdos starts with 6.30pm show @ kuwait.....


 :Kalikkuva:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan is trending continuously for three days
across. Huge response in advance booking & heavy
demand. Thank you all for the buzz :Smile:

----------


## House MD

Huge advance booking.... in chennai most of the screens first day tickets sold out within hours of opening advance booking... gonna watch anjaan on saturday. .. :Band:

----------


## KHILADI

njan kanooola :Beee:

----------


## GangsteR

> Huge advance booking.... in chennai most of the screens first day tickets sold out within hours of opening advance booking... gonna watch anjaan on saturday. ..


 :Band:   :Clapping:

----------


## GangsteR

> njan kanooola


atenthu patti

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

170 Shows For #Anjaan - First 3 Days At Sathyam

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan : UK - 58 | France - 20 | Swiss - 20 |
Germany - 13 | Denmark - 17 | Holland - 2 |
Belgium - 1 | Sri-Lanka - 7 | Australia - 8

----------


## loudspeaker

> 


singam sure 
but anjaan not suree
hope 4 the best... 
ever advance kuduthu illaa
hard disc @ dxb now 
athu kazhinju custom clearance , censor then ...............
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## 4EVER

First show evideyaanu???

----------


## KHILADI

> atenthu patti


kanumnnu paranja kanan patarilla..so oru vareirti aayikotennu vech paranjatha...plan onnumilla..chelapale kanu.

----------


## GangsteR

> singam sure 
> but anjaan not suree
> hope 4 the best... 
> ever advance kuduthu illaa
> hard disc @ dxb now 
> athu kazhinju custom clearance , censor then ...............
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


padam oru mass entertainer aakum..

----------


## GangsteR

> First show evideyaanu???


Uae, kuwait okae nalae

----------


## 4EVER

> Uae, kuwait okae nalae


Kuwait ithuvare confirm aayillalooo...Ithuvare booking open aayittillaaaa  :Sad:  Waiting Waiting

----------


## GangsteR

> kanumnnu paranja kanan patarilla..so oru vareirti aayikotennu vech paranjatha...plan onnumilla..chelapale kanu.


Akshay aarunel nokaarnu .....

----------


## GangsteR

> Kuwait ithuvare confirm aayillalooo...Ithuvare booking open aayittillaaaa  Waiting Waiting


okie....waiting

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

August 15 - Friday 8.30pm Special Program With Team #Anjaan On Jaya Max |

----------


## GangsteR

Big Print Company " Moving Images " Will Be Distributing #Anjaan At Salem

----------


## GangsteR

Kuwait : #Anjaan - Cinescape Ajial & Cinescape Plaza

----------


## GangsteR

Malaysia : #Anjaan Premiere Is At Curve Theatre, Damansara, KualaLumpur 9.00pm

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan : Singapore - 2 | Qatar - 3 | Kuwait - 2 | Bahrain - 2 | Oman - 4 | US - 65 | Canada - 5 | South Africa - 2 | Sweden - 1 | UK - 58 | France - 20 | Swiss - 20 | Germany - 13 | Denmark - 17 | Holland - 2 | Belgium - 1 | Sri-Lanka - 7 | Australia - 8 |

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan is trending continuously for three days
across. Huge response in advance booking & heavy
demand. Thank you all for the buzz :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## 4EVER

> Kuwait : #Anjaan - Cinescape Ajial & Cinescape Plaza


Release naale confirm aayo??

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@nmaks and. @ loudspeaker. @CHAKOCHI
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## SadumoN

> Release naale confirm aayo??


kuwait release confirm aayilla... prebooking thudangiyittilla in cinescape site..

----------


## loudspeaker

> Release naale confirm aayo??


not starting reservation due to the previous issue with veeraammmmmmm.........................

----------


## 4EVER

> not starting reservation due to the previous issue with veeraammmmmmm.........................


Annaa...Vallom arinjaal oru message ittekkane

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Advance booking has opened for #Anjaan & #KTVI
in Chennai city 'Plexes.

----------


## loudspeaker

> Annaa...Vallom arinjaal oru message ittekkane


as per now opening show
 avenius 6.30pm 
ajial 7pm 
plaza 8pm...............

reservation starts aakumbol wats upp parayaam... 
innu illaa arenjathuu..... 
nale after noon kazhinju nokkiyaal mathyyy..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## loudspeaker

dxb also opening show 7.30pm ennu kettuuu..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Mass Booking@Carnival Cinemas: Angamaly-Firstday 95% Tickets Soldout#Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

> 


malayalam title design telugu polle cheythenkil better luk ayenne...

----------


## Saathan

> Anjaan : UK - 58 | France - 20 | Swiss - 20 |
> Germany - 13 | Denmark - 17 | Holland - 2 |
> Belgium - 1 | Sri-Lanka - 7 | Australia - 8


europe full big release anello.... Jilla uk il 45 something ayirunnu...  swiss ille?

----------


## Viru

> europe full big release anello.... Jilla uk il 45 something ayirunnu...  swiss ille?


UK highest Kochadaiiyaan airunu 48,Jilla 42

ippo ithai highest

----------


## Saathan

> UK highest Kochadaiiyaan airunu 48,Jilla 42
> 
> ippo ithai highest


next biggest V2 ayirikkum... athu kazhinjal Aii... pinne thalaivar padam...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya's "Anjaan" FRANCE SHOW TIMES
Surya's ANJAAN all set to hit the screens on 15th August
Worldwide. The film directed and produced by N.Lingusamy.
Anjaan will be the biggest release for Surya. The film stars
Samantha as the heroine and Yuvan Shankar Raja’s music
has been well received by the audience.
The other casts include Manoj Bajpai, Soori, Vidyut Jamwal,
Rajpal Yadav, Dalip Tahil and Sathyan among others.
Santosh Sivan handles the camerawork, while editing is done
by Anthony. Produced by Thirrupathi Brothers joined again
with UTV Motion pictures.
Book your tickets soon and enjoy this Action Entertainer...
FRANCE SHOW TIMES : For Booking : http://
www.cgrcinemas.fr/ or call 0140360612 - 0142095515-0603
774714 - 0141699425, 0699575151
MEGA CGR EPINAY SUR SEINE :
August 14th Premiere Show : 19h30 - 22h30
From Aug 15th to 19th @10:45am - 1:30pm - 4:30pm -
7:30pm - 10:15pm
MEGA CGR TORCY ET EVRY : From Aug 15th to 19th @
4:30pm - 7:30pm - 10:15pm
MEGA CGR MANTES LA JOLIE, COLMAR(Strasbourg),
TOURS 2 LIONS, BRIGNAIS (Lyon), VILLENAVE d'ORNON
(Bordeaux), BLAGNAC, LAMEZIERE, FONTAINE LE COMTE
(Poitiers), PAU ST LOUIS, DRAGUIGNAN (NICE), TARBES
(LOURDES), AUXERRE, ST SATURNIN (LE MANS),LATTES
(MONTPELLIER) : Sunday 17th August @ 7:30pm
Kinepolis Mulhouse (Swiss Border) : Sunday 17th August @
5:00pm and 8:00pm
Kinepolis Metz, Lomme(Lille) et Nîmes : Sunday 17th August
@ 5:00pm
Cinéma Jacques Brel et La courneuve Etoile : From
September
Ciné City Troyes : Sunday 24th August @ 4:25pm
Publicis cinéma : From August 20th

----------


## josemon17

14th uae rels illa enn thonnunu

----------


## Viru

> next biggest V2 ayirikkum... athu kazhinjal Aii... pinne thalaivar padam...


Kaththike huge release kanum,vijake market ula area ane......Thalaivar padam varumpo ella recordm athe konde pokum

----------


## Viru

Chennaiil oke apara bookig analo,Highest opener airikum surayade

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SAM369

*Nale Evideyum Release Ellenne Thonunnu...Shows Mikkathum Cancelled* :Ahupinne:

----------


## Saathan

> *Kaththike* huge release kanum,vijake market ula area ane......Thalaivar padam varumpo ella recordm athe konde pokum


release by Ayngaran anekil huge ayirikkum allenkil avilla... 
mikkyavarum athu Lyca thanne release cheyum... avar uk based team anu...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

> 14th uae rels illa enn thonnunu


 enthu patti?

----------


## SAM369

*SIMoviesUSA ‏@SIMoviesUSA 
Producers of #Anjaan has asked not to open any shows before 7:00 AM IST August 15th,which mean no premier shows in most countries*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Nale Evideyum Release Ellenne Thonunnu...Shows Mikkathum Cancelled*


aaru paranju...may be rumour...

----------


## Viru

> release by Ayngaran anekil huge ayirikkum allenkil avilla... 
> mikkyavarum athu Lyca thanne release cheyum... avar uk based team anu...


Ayngaran allae regular aite vijay filims edukune,Thalaiva vare avide super collection airunu

----------


## GangsteR

> *SIMoviesUSA ‏@SIMoviesUSA 
> Producers of #Anjaan has asked not to open any shows before 7:00 AM IST August 15th,which mean no premier shows in most countries*


apol Dhananjayan Govind ntae tweet udanae kaanum

----------


## josemon17

> enthu patti?


nale late aayit aanu..oru theateril vilichapol..7.30pm show...which means 9pm India...multiplex aanel coming soon enn polum illa

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan signed cd wrappers

----------


## SAM369

> aaru paranju...may be rumour...


*Official aayi Onnum Vannittilla,But angane oru Rumor undu.Pine UAE Vox Booking Onnum Open aayittum ella Nalethe*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> *Official aayi Onnum Vannittilla,But angane oru Rumor undu.Pine UAE Vox Booking Onnum Open aayittum ella Nalethe*


ipol ethu padam irangiyalum ithu polae cheriya pblms undakarundu..athokae ok aakkum

----------


## GangsteR

* Tomorrow AD*

----------


## SAM369

> ipol ethu padam irangiyalum ithu polae cheriya pblms undakarundu..athokae ok aakkum


*hmm..Padam Nannayal Mathiyayirunnu*  :Hi:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari



----------


## xeon

> 


athu shari nee undalle padathinu.. njanumundu

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> athu shari nee undalle padathinu.. njanumundu


Ravile njan ella, ethu minerva fb'l share cheyithatha..

----------


## xeon

> Ravile njan ella, ethu minerva fb'l share cheyithatha..


ok.. njan ravile undu

----------


## SadumoN

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## USTHAAD

Got Tickets for ANJAAN in Dreams theatre, Attingal. ..Show time 5:30am....Aug 15th....

----------


## GangsteR

> 


Enthonnaday 160 rs aano ticket!

----------


## GangsteR

> Got Tickets for ANJAAN in Dreams theatre, Attingal. ..Show time 5:30am....Aug 15th....


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

★ # TrendsHairStyle , Beard Style among th Youth
Addictivly
★ # Red_Dragon_Came ra for first time in the India For
anjaaN
★ Teaser | FastesT #1MillionViewersin Youtube
★Record Number of ScreeN in # overseas (Beats Super
star's Kochadiyan
Record)
★ # 40Screens Alone in
Chennai City & its a Record
★ The First Tamil Movie is Going to Release in # Germany
★ Record #Advance_Booking in Tamil & Telugu 3 Days
Tickets Sold out in Few Hours
★ Got # 87_Crs Pre Release Business & Earned # 17_Crs
Profit After 70 Crs Budget B4 Release
3 More Days To Blast # Box_Office
Like Bang Bang Bang

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan full movie torrentil vannu ennu kelkunnu...fbyil atintae link okae kandu...

----------


## GangsteR

US theatre list

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Enthonnaday 160 rs aano ticket!


2 ennathinu 160rs..

----------


## GangsteR

> 2 ennathinu 160rs..


oh njan athu sreddichilla...

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Movie Preview

After beatified by the phenomenal success
of Singham 2, Suriya is gearing up for the release
of his gravely-anticipated Anjaan, directed by
Lingusamy and jointly produced by UTV Motion
Pictures and Lingusamy’s Thirupathi Brothers. Here
is our comprehensive preview and in-depth primer
of the film.
Cast: The film has a stellar lineup of supporting
actors apart from the lead actors, Suriya and
Samantha. Bollywood actors Manoj Bajpai, Vidyut
Jamwal, Dalip Tahil and Asif Basra play important
roles. Brahmanandam and Soori will provide comic
relief. Bollywood hotties Chitrangada Singh and
Maryam Zakaria appear for a special song each.
Suriya and Samantha: With a stylish-looking Raju
Bhai and an innocent-faced Krishna, Suriya essays
a double role in Anjaan. And with Santhosh
Sivan’s visuals, the film looks highly colorful going
by the first looks promos and the trailer. Samantha
as Jeeva looks smoking-hot and seductive. On her
sudden changeover from ultra-conservative to
ultra-glamorous role, “A lot of dailies and websites
wrote that I cannot fit into glamorous roles. It’s
certainly a conscious decision I took for Anjaan to
prove that I can do all kinds of roles. So, that’s
why I made this choice. Now, may be I will go
back to what I like doing best” says the svelte
beauty.
Lingusamy: More than anyone associated with the
film, Lingusamy badly needs a success to prove
his potential. His last outing Vettai did not go
down well in the box-office and he will be waiting
with bated breath to prove a point here. He has
promised that Anjaan will be a Suriya special.
Yuvan Shankar Raja: This year has not been so
kind to Yuvan. His albums were quickly written off
before Anjaan hit the stands. The composer will be
looking forward to the film with anxiety. Known for
his lovely collaboration with Lingusamy, Yuvan
made an assuring comeback with Anjaan. We
rated the album 3.25 stars out of 5 and here is
our review .
Duration: The film’s duration is 170 minutes. It,
certainly, looks lengthier but editor Anthony
promises “the film will be racy and fast-paced”
Screens Count: Suriya’s biggest market in Andhra
Pradesh and Samantha’s purple patch in
Tollywood has made sure the film is releasing in
more screens there than in Tamil Nadu. The film,
both versions combined, is releasing in nearly 1400
screens worldwide, biggest ever release for a
Suriya film. It is releasing in Chennai alone in
nearly 40 screens, a number greater than
Rajinikanth’s Sivaji. It is also Suriya’s largest
release in USA with 65 screens.
Premieres: The film is all set to premired in various
countries across the world. The team has
associated with SIIMA awards for a special show
tomorrow (August 14th) in Kuala Lampur,
Malaysia. Premiere shows are also scheduled in
Dubai, Switzerland and other countries.
Digital Revolution: Anjaan will be the first south
Indian film to release only in digital worldwide, a
calculated and well-thought strategy to combat
piracy. “ Anjaan will be the 1st high budget film
with a Huge Star, which will release only through
Digital Screens. No Physical Print is allowed for the
film’s screening anywhere in the world. Having
shot the film with 6K resolution quality, we want
only digital. This ALL digital projection of ‘Anjaan’
will also enable us to easily find where the piracy
has emanated from through special codes in each
print. The movie is copyright protected through
digital cinema projection across the world. In
theatre recording of the film is illegal/ punishable,”
explained UTV’s south chief G. Dhananjayan.
Meticulous and thoughtfully carried-out marketing
strategy: The film’s marketing is a case-study in
itself. The makers, spearheaded by producer
Dhananjayang, staged their marketing plans in a
phased manner and synchronized it perfectly to
make sure that the film stays in the minds of
audiences time and again. Inviting fans to the
functions, capitalizing on mobile gaming with a
dedicated game for the film, catering to the
grassroots of the state with a special issue of a
Tamil magazine – they have definitely ticked all the
boxes for a successful marketing. And the
outcome is commendable with extra-ordinary pre-
release buzz generated for the film across the
board.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Audio Premiere –
HIGHLIGHTS!
Posted by Surendhar MK onJuly 22, 2014
For a change, the audio premiere of Anjaan had
hordes of fans and a spate of celebrities in equal
attendance. The glitzy affair was attended by
fervent wolf-whistlers, film fraternity bigwigs, print
and online media, Surya, director Lingusamy and
the entire crew and cast of Anjaan but Samantha
Ruth Prabhu, the film’s leading lady. Apparently,
today is Samantha’s worst day. Otherwise, she
would have graced the occasion. “ Flight delay,
baggage lost in transit and food poisoning. Worst
day ever. Really sad that I couldn’t attend the
Anjaan audio function today ,” tweeted Samantha
while the event was underway putting an end to
her conspicuous absence being discussed in
hushed whispers.
We brought you live Tweet updates from the event
here. In case you missed to follow the updates in
the morning because of your hectic Tuesday
schedule, here is our comprehensive bulletin-point
report on the audio premiere.
The stage was garlanded with slickly designed
posters of the film. It looked glistening without
lights and classy when the lights are on. These
are the things which would satisfy the ardent
Surya fan in you and also lets you believe that
you are in for a grand event with wonderful
moments in store.
VJ Ramya anchored the event with her usual
flair and by the way, she flaunted her legs with
a see-through black pants. Remember Trisha
in Amara Kaaviyam audio launch ? OK. Back
to business. The team showcased the lyric
video of three songs. Kaadhal Aasai , Oru Kan
Jaadai and Sirippu En . While ‘ Kadhal Aasai ‘
presented Yuvan, the singer, ‘ Oru Kan Jaadai‘
showcased the dexterous Yuvan with
electrifying guitar sounds. Also, if the slideshow
pics of the song ‘ Sirippu En‘ are anything to
go by, you can expect shades of ‘Madurai
Ponnu’ from Billa 2 on screen.
Later, the video of two highly anticipated songs
in the album ‘ Bang Bang Bang‘ and ‘ Ek Do
Theen Chaar ‘ were screened amidst thundering
applause from the fans. Bang Bang
Bang looked like a pucaa mass hero
introduction number with Yuvan’s pulsating
score and Madhan Karky’s punching lyrics. The
song hinted at Surya being friends with Vidyut
Jamwal (Thuppakki and Billa 2 fame) in the
film. But, the talk of the event was ‘ Ek Do
Theen Chaar ‘ where Samantha and Surya
sported colorful costumes. You will witness a
never-seen-before, super-glamorous and
smoking-hot Samantha on screen in this song.
And, the tune looked assuring and instantly
likeable. The video of Ek Do Theen Chaar is
our pick of the event and easily takes the cake.
Producer Subash Chandra Bose said he loved
the sizzling chemistry between Surya and
Samantha on screen so much that he urged
Lingusamy to direct a full-fledged romance film
with the duo in future.
Madhan Karky said Bang Bang Bang is his first
mass introduction song and also assured that
after a long time, a stylish mass hero
introduction number has been shot in Tamil
cinema.
Producers’ Council Head, Keyaar said after
Kamal Haasan, it’s only Surya who has taken
up a variety of roles and proved his versatility
time and again. He also declared that Surya is
the undisputed next vaarisu of of Kamal
Haasan in Indian cinema.
Vidyut Jamwal said Surya is loved by everyone
in Indian cinema and he is the biggest
superstar. But, he calls him Anna. Because, he
loves him a lot.
Director Lingusamy said “ Bang Bang Bang
song is the complete mood of the film. Intha
song vetri adanja, padamum kandippa
vetri.” He also confessed that personally he is
a great fan of Surya and has been wanting to
work with Santhosh Sivan for a long time.
Lingusamy agreed that it’s very difficult to
conceive songs for mass commercial films like
this and he said director Shankar does it with
perfect ease. However, the most embarrassing
moment for Lingusamy came when Ramya
asked him “ Which heroine would come to your
mind when listening to Kaadhal Aasai song? to
which Lingusamy blushed saying “ Intha
paattilla, Naan endha love song kettalum
Anushka than manasula varuvaanga“
Yuvan: He was as usual, less words and more
class. He crooned alongside Surya the first two
lines of Ek Do Theen Chaar to a rousing
applause from the audience. He also agreed
that there is a professional singer in Surya and
he has recorded the Ek Do Theen song in just
two hours. He also said Kaadhal Aasai will top
his melodies and be on par with ‘Pogathe
Pogathe’ (Deepavali) and ‘En Kadhal
Solla’ (Paiyya)
Surya gave a thoughtful, sensible and an
earnest speech towards the end. Initially, he
spoke about working with Lingusamy and how
he admired his body-language on sets and
aped the same in the film. He dedicated most
of the mannerisms of Raju Bhai character to
Lingusamy. When quizzed about his singing,
he grinned saying “ Naan bathroom la kooda
paada try panathilla. ” He was feeling so
ecstatic that he felt like his birthday is today
and thanked his fans who signed up for blood
donation and organ donation as part of his
birthday celebrations. He also requested fans
to avoid spending profusely for banners and
hoardings and help fellow human beings with
that money. That could be the most satisfying
gift you could give me, said Surya. Later, he
lamented the fact that nearly 45 lakh pirated
DVDs of Singham 2 flourished the market
during its released. The event came to a
conclusion with Surya bowing down towards
the audience and appealing them to not
encourage piracy.
Interesting Facts. Also future movie quiz
questions for college students.
Surya recorded his first song ‘ Ek Do Theen
Chaar ‘ in AR Rahman’s Panchathan Studio in
two hours.
Lingusamy totally narrated three scripts to
Surya before commencing Anjaan. He was not
satisfied and then Lingusamy came up with a
fourth script which is what has transformed
into Anjaan today. And, one among the other
three scripts which Surya was apprehensive
about is getting ready as Yenni Yezhu
Naal with Karthi in the lead role.

----------


## GangsteR

Madhan Karky @ madhankarky 
#Anjaan & #KTVI releasing this friday. Happy to be
part of both the movies. Looking forward to an
entertaining weekend.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Premier Cancelled In France

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Duration : 1st half: 1hr 28mins (88mins)
2nd half: 1hr 22mins (82mins) Total: 2hrs 50mins

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p08z47BxoWM&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ_fj...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan from tomorrow ;) Premier shows from today
evening! Requesting all to not leak any interesting
scenes :)

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan crew will be attending the premiere tonight at malaysia

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> Enthonnaday 160 rs aano ticket!


ninakkenthuva kannu kaanan veyye randu seat

----------


## Laleattan

> #Anjaan from tomorrow ;) Premier shows from today
> evening! Requesting all to not leak any interesting
> scenes :)



most of the premiers canceled 

*Producers  of #Anjaan has asked not to open any shows before 7:00 AM IST August  15th,which mean no premier shows in most countries*

----------


## xeon

> most of the premiers canceled 
> 
> *Producers  of #Anjaan has asked not to open any shows before 7:00 AM IST August  15th,which mean no premier shows in most countries*


*seems like the leaked story is right one*

----------


## xeon

*Ek Do Theen  song visuals thuppakki kutti puli inspired aanallo...*

----------


## xeon

*Ithile Kadhal aasai enna song Baba filmile  rajyama songinte oru adichu maatti urutti edutha version aanu..*

----------


## Gopikrishnan

kerala theater list vanno??

----------


## GangsteR

> ninakkenthuva kannu kaanan veyye randu seat


sheri sirae.......

----------


## GangsteR

> kerala theater list vanno??


evng..........

----------


## GangsteR

റെക്കോർഡ് റിലീസുമായി "അഞ്ചാന്" എത്തുന്നു ...  :Band:

----------


## thom

*Got the ticket for today evening at 7.30pm from Sharjah,UAE...................*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ek Do Theen  song visuals thuppakki kutti puli inspired aanallo...*







> *Ithile Kadhal aasai enna song Baba filmile  rajyama songinte oru adichu maatti urutti edutha version aanu..*


film full copy aanennu kettu

----------


## GangsteR

> *Got the ticket for today evening at 7.30pm from Sharjah,UAE...................*


innu evng premiere show confirm aano....

----------


## thom

Yes..I have the ticket with me....

----------


## thom

*Usually in UAE ,if they have opened the ticket sale...then its mandatory that they should show the* movie....that was the real problem with thalaivaaa

----------


## GangsteR

> Yes..I have the ticket with me....


today shows ellaam cancel aayennu parayunnu...

----------


## GangsteR

Yuvan on the way to Malaysia for the grand premiere of Anjaan

----------


## thom

> today shows ellaam cancel aayennu parayunnu...


I booked my ticket yesterday late night...adu vare no problem...almost 80 % of the ticket was sold ...for First Show...

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s Lingusamy directed Anjaan is all set for a grand
release on Independence day, August 15. Hot news is that
the film will have a 100% digital release. There will not be
any physical print of the film. Anjaan will be the 1st high
budget film with a Huge Star, which will release only
through Digital Screens. Anjaan has Samantha playing the
lead lady. Music is by Yuvan, all songs are already
chartbusters. Camera is being wielded by Santhosh Sivan.
Trailer which was released couple of days back was a
bumper hit among the crowd.
UTV’s G Dhananjayan tweeted more information stating,
‘This ALL digital projection of Anjaan will also enable us to
easily find where the Piracy has emanated from through
special codes in each print. Anjaan is copyright protected
through digital cinema projection across the world. In
theatre recording of the film is illegal / punishable. No
Physical Print is allowed for Anjaan screening anywhere in
the world. Having shot the film with 6K resolution quality,
we want only digital’. Its going to be a true digital
revolution.

----------


## GangsteR

> I booked my ticket yesterday late night...adu vare no problem...almost 80 % of the ticket was sold ...for First Show...


okie...anyways onnu confirm cheytekku

----------


## thom

> okie...anyways onnu confirm cheytekku


ok..i wil call and confirm here...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya & @VidyutJammwal At SIIMA #Anjaan Press Conference - Malaysia

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## pterion2910

tcr theatres ethokeyanu? jose matrame ullo?

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

saamu .....   :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/ev...379crhk3u7bc5o

----------


## GangsteR

• Hyderabad : #Sikindar ( Tamil ) Showtime - Inox
7:25pm , Cinemax 7:35pm , Prasads 11:15am &
7:30pm

----------


## nmaks

*innu ividaym release confirm alla tkt nallatheke ullu*

----------


## GangsteR

Sikindar Will Release In 600 + Theater In Which 200 + From Nizam Area |

----------


## GangsteR

> *innu ividaym release confirm alla tkt nallatheke ullu*


apol innu oridathum illae..

----------


## GangsteR

Sikandar Opening On August 15th In 22 Locating In 13 States At USA Biggest Release For Dubbed #Suriya Film

----------


## GangsteR

#Suriya fans from Coimbatore check the 12.15 am midnight show in Ganga theatre(karpagam complex) Fast filling in Bookmyshow and ticket new

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

Enn ni8 reports vanne tudangille??  :Band:

----------


## josemon17

chumma onnu poyi nokkam...

----------


## avd

tomorow morming 10am show @Tvm Sreekumar :Band:

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> *innu ividaym release confirm alla tkt nallatheke ullu*


Who said??njan miniyannu ticket eduthu....innillatha vivaramonumilallo?

----------


## josemon17

Print ithuvare UAE vannitila..after 5pm kazhinjit parayam enn oru multiplex ninnu paranju

----------


## Mayavi 369

Fnas Shw @ CLT Kairali 6.30 AM  :Band:

----------


## SAM369

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## SAM369

> Fnas Shw @ CLT Kairali 6.30 AM


*Athine Pokunundo??* :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *Athine Pokunundo??*


Tkt Cnfrm Aayitila ; Kairali Aake 677 Seats ; Fans Tkt Thanne 800 Ennam Venamenna Parayunath  :Laughing: 

Film City 7.30 Muthal 4 Screenilum Und ; Ethinenkilum Kayaranam

----------


## GangsteR

Nedumangad SURYA N RANI

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2
All the very best to team #ANJAAN .. God be with
us

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK7K...e_gdata_player

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

Jaison anjan pic veno

----------


## loudspeaker

> Print ithuvare UAE vannitila..after 5pm kazhinjit parayam enn oru multiplex ninnu paranju


As per now
Dxb fdos 7.30pm

----------


## josemon17

> As per now
> Dxb fdos 7.30pm


 :Phhhh:  7.30 show und ennu njan innale paranjelo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Nw at mlprm padmam
Anjan posters undu ivide

----------


## SAM369

> Tkt Cnfrm Aayitila ; Kairali Aake 677 Seats ; Fans Tkt Thanne 800 Ennam Venamenna Parayunath 
> 
> Film City 7.30 Muthal 4 Screenilum Und ; Ethinenkilum Kayaranam


*Apsara aayirunnu Nallathe**TVM Ellathilum Undennu Thonunnu 6am*

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *Apsara aayirunnu Nallathe**TVM Ellathilum Undennu Thonunnu 6am*


Yes Apsara Venam Ith Pole Mass Filmsin ; ENnale Oru Olam Undaku

----------


## SAM369

> Yes Apsara Venam Ith Pole Mass Filmsin ; ENnale Oru Olam Undaku


*Avar avide Try Cheythenne Thonunnu,Kittathathe Kondakum...*

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *Avar avide Try Cheythenne Thonunnu,Kittathathe Kondakum...*


Avideyum , Radhayum Kittiyilla

----------


## michael

kerala theatre list vannillae....

----------


## GangsteR

# Mustwatch # Anjaan special program in @SunTV
tomorrow at 5.30 p.m with the entire Anjaan team
# Suriya Samantha Ruth Prabhu & others. Don't Miss it..

----------


## GangsteR

> kerala theatre list vannillae....


vannukondirikunnu....

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan in #DolbyAtmos in select screens in Chennai city. @ThePankajKedia of Dolby is kicked about native mix & sound

----------


## michael

> vannukondirikunnu....



kollathu evideyaanu padam ennu ariyaamo........

----------


## loudspeaker

> 7.30 show und ennu njan innale paranjelo


Fdos @ dxb7.30pm

----------


## GangsteR

> kollathu evideyaanu padam ennu ariyaamo........


 @xeon @GaniThalapathi @Chirakkal Sreehari

----------


## GangsteR

ANJAAN TO HAVE GHAJINI AND BAASHA FLAVORS

Well, Anjaan is all set to hit the screens tomorrow. Now the latest information we hear is that the film is a revenge drama like Ghajini and Baasha, confirming the news the Telugu distributor Lagadapati Sridhar has said in a media interaction that Anjaan will be like Baasha to Suriya and also a revenge drama like Ghajini.
Speaking about Suriya's dual role in Anjaan, Sridhar says "
Suriya is not playing dual role in Anjaan but he will be seen
in two different characters like Ghajini". Sridhar says
"Anjaan's is a racy film with great introduction, banging
interval and a superb climax which is sure to entertain all
section of audience".
Anjaan is releasing in nearly 1500 screens across the
globe.

----------


## Yuvaa

> Tkt Cnfrm Aayitila ; Kairali Aake 677 Seats ; Fans Tkt Thanne 800 Ennam Venamenna Parayunath 
> 
> Film City 7.30 Muthal 4 Screenilum Und ; Ethinenkilum Kayaranam


Chilappo Njaan Undaakum...No: Onnu PM itte...
Mukkathokke Saadaa Timile Kaanoo Alle...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya at Malaysia

----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D27G...e_gdata_player

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan team in Malaysia



Anjaan is all set for a grand premiere at Kuala
Lumpur, Malaysia, today, August 14 . The film
is due to hit the screens tomorrow in India and
the premiere in Malaysia has been planned out
to increase the expectations for this flick.
The entire Anjaan team, including Suriya,
Lingusamy, Vidyut Jamval, music composer
Yuvan Shankar Raja and others are in Malaysia
to promote the film. They have also met the
media over there to brief about this magnum
opus. With the Malaysian premiere tonight, we
can expect the reviews to pour in even before
the film’s release over here!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan will be Suriya’s own Baasha: Lagadapati Sridhar
Posted by Surendhar MK onAugust 14, 2014
Lagadapati Sridhar, who is releasing the Telugu
version of Anjaan, says Sikander will be Suriya’s
own Baasha . “I can confidently say that ‘Sikandar’
will be Suriya’s own ‘Baasha’. It will do all that for
Suriya, what ‘Baasha’ did to Rajinikanth. It’s going
to be a milestone film in his career. I’m proud to
be taking this film to Telugu audiences,” Sridhar
told IANS.
Earlier, director Lingusamy himelf once told in an
interview that Anjaan will be Suriya’s Baasha.
“ Suriya plays a gangster in Mumbai and audiences
are going to love him in his new avatar. It’s an
underworld revenge drama that revolves friendship
and love. The film comes with good share of
action and twists,” adds Sridhar. The film is all set
for a grand premeire in Kuala Lampur in Malaysia
in association with SIIMA awards. Vidyut Jamwal
and Suriya are attending the premiere.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan is shot with 6K resolution quality to offer
marvelous visual experience! Watch out for
 @santoshsivan 's uber-colorful frames.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## 4EVER

Opening at 7PM here....Booked  :Band:  :Band: 

Thanks @loudspeaker

----------


## loudspeaker

*2nite 7pm ajial cinescape kuwait with 4ever n friend.............*

----------


## asuyalu

innu rathri kaanum  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> Opening at 7PM here....Booked 
> 
> Thanks @loudspeaker


evidae?.....

----------


## 4EVER

> evidae?.....


Kuwait....Cinescape Ajial

----------


## shahin369

booked @ mayajaal

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Chilappo Njaan Undaakum...No: Onnu PM itte...
> Mukkathokke Saadaa Timile Kaanoo Alle...


Ok . Check PM

----------


## loudspeaker

kuwait ajial reservation started wtih in 1hr 2 shows house full.................

----------


## Viru

Tvm il oke kidu booking anene friends paranju,avaroke book cheyan poyite kastapeta kitiyene

----------


## GangsteR

> Tvm il oke kidu booking anene friends paranju,avaroke book cheyan poyite kastapeta kitiyene


enikku 5mani showku ticket kittiyataarnu..chila kalaranangalal pokan pattilla

----------


## saamy

all the best :Clap:

----------


## kunjumon

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## jumail pala

inu night 9pm show kaanum from al ain club cinema

----------


## GangsteR

evidelum tudangiyo....

----------


## xeon

> film full copy aanennu kettu


aaru paranju?

----------


## xeon

*Apppol naale raavile 6.30 inu minervayil bang bang bang........ *   :Band:  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> @xeon @GaniThalapathi @Chirakkal Sreehari


Dhanya + grand or prince ennnu keetu

----------


## GangsteR

> aaru paranju?


swapnam kandu  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Bahrain

----------


## GangsteR

Rana Daggubati @ RanaDaggubati 
A quick in and out to Kaula Lumpur for the SIIMA
press conference along with the Anjaan team.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

CAST MARYAM ZAKARIA INTERVIEW

About your role in Anjaan
I'm doing a very hot and sexy guest appearance in the
introduction song Bang Bang Bang. It is obviously my
favorite track in the album too.
How did you come on board?
The team wanted a Bollywood celebrity in the introduction
song and asked me. When I was approached to do the
song with Suriya and Vidyut for Lingusamy's film, I happily
agreed as I know the respect and popularity that they have
in the South. It was very nice to work with everyone in
Anjaan.
Are you aware of Suriya’s body of work?
Though I haven’t seen Suriya’s previous films, I have heard
a lot about his talent and skills as an actor.
Do you understand Tamil?
No I don’t but if I ever sign a Tamil movie as a heroine, I
would definitely take Tamil classes.
Why a big gap between your first Tamil film Nagaram and
Anjaan?
After my first Tamil song, I did a Telugu song ‘Diyalo
Diyala’ from the movie ‘100 % Love’ which was a huge hit
and after that I got very busy in the Telugu industry. The
offer that I got from Tamil was not appealing. I did
commercials and award shows in Tamil meanwhile.
Are you open to more offers here in Tamil?
Yes I would love to act in Tamil films, something like
romantic, drama and action. That’s what I have most
interest for. I have acted in Telugu and Bollywood films
and it's always a pleasure to be involved in various Indian
film industries.
Any message to Tamil film fans?
I would like to thank all my fans for their love and support,
god bless you all.
Thank you Behindwoods.com for the great interview, wish
you all the best

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## K K R

Ithinte kadha with suspense oru vijay fan classile WhatsApp group il ittu.. Adh thanne aano entho sambhavam  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

less than one hour for the first show to start... #dufai...  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> less than one hour for the first show to start... #dufai...


 :Yahoo:  minnichekkanae....

----------


## Film Freak

*Overseas il ninnu reports vellathum??*

----------


## Film Freak

*Independence day program ullathinaal FDFS miss aakum...Naale thane varshayil ninnum Kaanum...*

----------


## Film Freak

*Naale Varshayil 8 Show

VARSHA A/C DTS : 8.00 AM, 11.00 AM, 2.30 PM, 6.15 PM, 9.15 PM, 11.45 PM

ROYAL SUITE VARSHA : 8.00 AM,11.45 PM*

----------


## loudspeaker

2day 3shows @ ajial housefull

----------


## loudspeaker

@theatre , waiting 4 4 ever.....

----------


## 4EVER

> @theatre , waiting 4 4 ever.....


Njan dha ethiiiii

----------


## 4EVER

Suryaaaaaa :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> 2day 3shows @ ajial housefull


 :Band: .....

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan dha ethiiiii


live updates pattumenkil idu

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya with fans at Malaysia today

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## 4EVER

> live updates pattumenkil idu


Done....ittekkaam

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' sees Mumbai
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, August 14, 2014]


Santosh Sivan, a film maker and producer has already
given his best in Vijay’s 'Thupakki'. Santosh is
experimenting with 'Anjaan', an upcoming entertainer. He
said that the script gave him an immense opportunity to
explore and know more about the city.
Mumbai has everyone staying right from slums and the
poor population to the elite class. Suriya’s 'Anjaan' too
sees Mumbai. He added that he wanted to bring out the
colours of both and exhibit in front of the audience. The
city is full of colours, entertainment, dreams and drama. He
has used these aspects in the film.
'Anjaan' is all set for release. The film is sure a treat as it
has an interesting script full of twists and turns. The actors
in the main lead are Suriya, Samantha, Manoj Bajpai and
Vidyut Jamwal. The chemistry onscreen between Suriya
and Samantha has come out well and will be a hit.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kunjumon



----------


## loudspeaker

All set...
Inside theatre. .
Movie going 2 start.....

----------


## 4EVER

Thudangi makkaleeeee

----------


## 4EVER

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kunjumon

> [IMG][/IMG]


macha.... pics, plot onnum idanda....

----------


## GangsteR

> All set...
> Inside theatre. .
> Movie going 2 start.....


 :Band: .....

----------


## thom

nalla potta padam eduvare

----------


## JJK

> Thudangi makkaleeeee


padam engane ead vare? Story venda,,

----------


## thom

don paigili romance

----------


## JJK

> 


mukkam pc matre ullo??

----------


## kunjumon

> don paigili romance


nee ithra kashtappettu kaanandedei ....

----------


## JJK

> don paigili romance


adangi erunne padam kanadei..m

----------


## kunjumon

> mukkam pc matre ullo??


ariyilla,  cheriya theatre aano?

----------


## thom

> nee ithra kashtappettu kaanandedei ....


ninte mamante paisa vachu alla nan kanunne

----------


## josemon17

All d best.....!

----------


## kunjumon

> ninte mamante paisa vachu alla nan kanunne


ninte achante forum allallo ivide vannu choriyaan?

----------


## Loud speaker

padam engane undu

----------


## thom

nalla kuval

----------


## Digambaran

> nalla kuval


kathi teaser undo!??

----------


## SadumoN

@thom, downride cheytholu.. right before the release day... ningade annante last padam alla munpu irangiyathu..

----------


## Loud speaker

> Thudangi makkaleeeee


ithuvare engane undu ?

----------


## JJK

> ariyilla,  cheriya theatre aano?


atra valudalla,,, puthiya oru theater last week tudangi, avide undarnnel theater kerarrnnu,,

----------


## SAM369

*Avan Padam Kaanunonnum ellA..Samantha Intro Ithuvare aayilla,athilum Munne Love Story* :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## SAM369

*Ajay @uktamilbo  ·  17m
#Anjaan Update: Yes, the introduction titles for the cast are done in a "cartoony" effect but has MASS written all over it.

Ajay @uktamilbo  ·  13m
#Anjaan Update - The entry for Krishna is normal, but complete opposite for Raju Bhai. #Suriya pulls it off with style, class and mass.

Ajay @uktamilbo  ·  3m
#Anjaan Update - Samantha has not entered yet.. but it will be colourful and beautiful when it does. Right now, flashback/present scenes.*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> All d best.....!


Ningal Kanunile

----------


## Janapriyan

Shornur Melam FDFS 7 am  :Giveup:  :Giveup: 
Balcony 150 rs ( 70 rs) :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## K K R

@veecee @Bilal @josemon17 lavane ban cheyth vidu  :Thnku:

----------


## Janapriyan

> *Avan Padam Kaanunonnum ellA..Samantha Intro Ithuvare aayilla,athilum Munne Love Story*


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Ajay @uktamilbo  ·  17m#Anjaan Update: Yes, the introduction titles for the cast are done in a "cartoony" effect but has MASS written all over it.Ajay @uktamilbo  ·  13m#Anjaan Update - The entry for Krishna is normal, but complete opposite for Raju Bhai. #Suriya pulls it off with style, class and mass.Ajay @uktamilbo  ·  3m#Anjaan Update - Samantha has not entered yet.. but it will be colourful and beautiful when it does. Right now, flashback/present scenes.*


Ajay @ uktamilbo 2m#AnjaanUpdate - Bang Bang song is terrific on screen! #Suriya-Vidyut combo rocks! Yuvan's BGM is simply full of goosebumps. Superb

----------


## thom

paisa muthalayi...samantha in bra...pattu scenil

----------


## Janapriyan

> @veecee @Bilal @josemon17 lavane ban cheyth vidu


+1 :Thnku: .

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Avan Padam Kaanunonnum ellA..Samantha Intro Ithuvare aayilla,athilum Munne Love Story*


#AnjaanHere comes my #Kaththigirl @Samanthaprabhu2intro..Vera Level beauty#AnjaanSurya Samatha chemistry is on par with Ghajini Sruya and Asin..Romance & beauty written all over..Addin to Yuvan BGM,looks supercute#AnjaanSurya and Samantha in for Chennai Xpress film after a feel good convo..Santosh Sivan makes you to get attached to this couple

----------


## SadumoN

> paisa muthalayi...samantha in bra...pattu scenil


nirthiyittu poda...

----------


## josemon17

> Ningal Kanunile


_Illeda..urangi poyi_

----------


## K K R

> _Illeda..urangi poyi_


Oruthante prakadanam kandille ivide..sammanam koduthu vidu  :Thnku:

----------


## josemon17

> @veecee @Bilal @josemon17 lavane ban cheyth vidu


Banned for 1 day

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> _Illeda..urangi poyi_


Ningade Review Expect Cheythirakarnnu.  :Sad:

----------


## SadumoN

> Banned for 1 day


lavante ka**appu theerthathinu thanks buddy...  :Thnku:

----------


## K K R

> Banned for 1 day


Yo  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## josemon17

> Ningade Review Expect Cheythirakarnnu.


Hahaha...avanmar kayaritle..4ever oke itolum...

----------


## josemon17

> Yo


_Nale varum..chori okke aayi_

----------


## EK rules

motham etra theatre und

----------


## josemon17

> lavante ka**appu theerthathinu thanks buddy...


 :Welcome: .....

----------


## kunjumon

kure kaalathinu shesham alle yuvan surya padathil... athinte effect undaavum. ..
bgm  :Clap:

----------


## Film Freak

*Jabardast Release charting aanelloo*

----------


## josemon17

> motham etra theatre und

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Update from @loudspeaker Film Ithuvare Avg Anu. 2Songs Over. A normal Movie.

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

enthaaaayi enthaaayi?

polichadukkuvo?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> kure kaalathinu shesham alle yuvan surya padathil... athinte effect undaavum. ..bgm


Yeah. BGM Kalipanennu Kettu

----------


## kunjumon

#Anjaan Update - Raju Bhai enters and our source
claims that the whole cinema is exploding. #Suriya
looks magnificent and dashing!

----------


## AslaN

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

170 theater.. TVM'il Enthiran shesham biggest tamil release.

----------


## EK rules

surya double anennu urappano

----------


## Janapriyan



----------


## kunjumon

> 170 theater.. TVM'il Enthiran shesham biggest tamil release.


Jilla undu.... multi koottumenkil....

----------


## SAM369

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

#AnjaanIts like the Film screenplay was lookin for @Samanthaprabhu2's entry to shift its phase from Mass to Romance..RICH visuals all over
#AnjaanKaadhal Aasai song goin in.The way Surya admires @Samanthaprabhu2and the way she exposes it.Fanbase for both is about to grow more!
#AnjaanA chasin scene after Kaadhal Aasai song..Look for why Santosh Sivan is God !!

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Jilla undu.... multi koottumenkil....


oh.. Jilla marannu.. aa padathe kurichu ormipikalle.. :( :(

----------


## raamzcool

> surya double anennu urappano


Athokke valla twist aanenkil enthinaa chothikunne

----------


## GaniThalapathi

#AnjaanSurya and Vidyut kidnappin a topmost don of Mumbai..SUPERB sketchu :Vandivittu:

----------


## kunjumon

> #AnjaanSurya and Vidyut kidnappin a topmost don of Mumbai..SUPERB sketchu


Stop ! vandi nirthu.... ini scenes venda  :Smile:

----------


## AjinKrishna

@muthusubanya 

#Anjaan interval ...only two scenes are good..boring love scenes. All the scenes are predictable. Singam far better than this

----------


## GangsteR

> #AnjaanSurya and Vidyut kidnappin a topmost don of Mumbai..SUPERB sketchu


dey nee padam kanana....

----------


## SadumoN

kidilan twist at interval... from john raj....

----------


## 4EVER

3rd song going on...worst song so far

----------


## GangsteR

2nd half kolutiyal mathi...

----------


## kunjumon

> kidilan twist at interval... from john raj....


typical lingu padam thanne appo....  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## AjinKrishna

@mafasmk 

Weak script, poor characterization!! #Anjaan!! Nothing new nor surprise elements till before interval!! But expected twist #Anjaan!!

----------


## SAM369

> kidilan twist at interval... from john raj....


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

R Sarath Kumar @ realsarathkumar 
Wishing surya and lingusamy all the best for anjaan
on independence day

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Update - Right now the movie is moving
with great pace. Mass, romance, and great visuals.
First half so far has been entertaining!

----------


## AjinKrishna

@uktamilbo 

#Anjaan Update - Movie slows down. Some parts are weak. #Suriya does his best, but the story needs to improve in the 2nd half.

----------


## KulFy

JohnRaj annans update
Anjan First half over 
2am bavam remake Alla
Just watchable first half ending with a heavy twist.
Waiting for 2nd half

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> dey nee padam kanana....





> Stop ! vandi nirthu.... ini scenes venda


OruThan Scene by Scene Wattsup il Msg Tharunnundu. Njan 2mrw Kanunnundu. So Avante Msg Nokunathu NirtHi.

----------


## kunjumon

> OruThan Scene by Scene Wattsup il Msg Tharunnundu. Njan 2mrw Kanunnundu. So Avante Msg Nokunathu NirtHi.


scene details venda, baakki itto ....

----------


## GangsteR

> JohnRaj annans update
> Anjan First half over 
> 2am bavam remake Alla
> Just watchable first half ending with a heavy twist.
> Waiting for 2nd half


twist undallae  :Clapping:

----------


## avd

Unexpected storyline.. not randam bhavam.. kidu intervel punch.. raju bhaii scores.. rocking 1st half..  1st half reportfrom fb

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Twitter Via
#AnjaanInterval block..One of the best among..Thupakki 12 on 12,Vishwaroopam Transformatiin and then joins RajuBhaai..Vera Level

----------


## MHP369

:Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## AjinKrishna

@thiruthiyaa 

#Anjaan.. Neat 1st half with some decent twists, faced paced, charming #Suriya n Awesome #Samantha. 2nd half moves slowly.

----------


## 4EVER

First half over.....
Thudakkamokke average...kaaryamaayonnumillaaa
Pakshe Interval Scene....

----------


## AjinKrishna

> First half over.....
> Thudakkamokke average...kaaryamaayonnumillaaa
> Pakshe Interval Scene....


Loudspeaker annan ningade kudeyalle kanunne?

----------


## AjinKrishna

LS update: below average first half..

----------


## 4EVER

2nd half started...kazhinjittu varaaam

Everything depends on this

----------


## kunjumon

> LS update: below average first half..


ls annane thripthippeduthaan alpam paadaa ....

----------


## 4EVER

> Loudspeaker annan ningade kudeyalle kanunne?


 He he aduthund....
Interval sceninte balathilaanu irikkunnath njangal

----------


## AjinKrishna

> ls annane thripthippeduthaan alpam paadaa ....


 :Yes3:  :Yes3:  ninga nale kanunnille?

----------


## JJK

:Band:  avg 1st half appol padam flop aakilla... Climax il oru peda twist undel bb...

----------


## kunjumon

> ninga nale kanunnille?


athe kaanum. ... noon showku pokum...
pandathe aavesham onnum ippo illa...allenkil pathirathri thanne poyene. ..

----------


## loudspeaker

4ever kooviiiiiiii.........

----------


## kunjumon

> avg 1st half appol padam flop aakilla... Climax il oru peda twist undel bb...


intro,  interval kidu aanu. ..
First half vereyonnum nokkilla aarum. ..

----------


## AjinKrishna

http://www.fridaycinemaa.com/?q=revi...n-movie-review

----------


## Viru

Enthayi.......

----------


## surjisukri

> Enthayi.......


twitter reviews ellam mixed aanu

----------


## Viru

> twitter reviews ellam mixed aanu


evidelum kazhinjo

----------


## surjisukri

> evidelum kazhinjo


malaysia okke kainjuna itekunne...and live updates varunundu..athum mixed reports aanu varunathu..lets c...oru 1 hr nakam oru ekadesh report kittum...

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> LS update: below average first half..


athu kanakkiledukkandaaa...... :Laughing:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> athe kaanum. ... noon showku pokum...pandathe aavesham onnum ippo illa...allenkil pathirathri thanne poyene. ..


gvm padathinu aaavesham kaaanuvo? :Helohelo:

----------


## rafeek

> 4ever kooviiiiiiii.........


kuwait cinescape ajialil rathry moonnu showyum house full aneee

----------


## National Star

> http://www.fridaycinemaa.com/?q=revi...n-movie-review


athu paid review aanu...  :Laughing:

----------


## AjinKrishna

@muthusubanya 

#Anjaan go with very less expectation.very ordinary revenge story. Too much illogical scenes made negative impact. One time for Surya fans.

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan biggest release of 2014 at arnd 450
screens in TN (Record 40+ at Chennai alone) &
#KTVI at 160+ in TN (approx. a dozen city screens)

----------


## Vahimon

Padam singam 2 level undo....

----------


## National Star

eniku aadhyame thonniyirunnu.. njan ivida paranjtha.. Vettai kandapozhe Lingu swamiyude vedi  theernathanu ennu urapaayirunnu...

----------


## kunjumon

> gvm padathinu aaavesham kaaanuvo?


athu numma thala.... thalennu thanne pokum  :Yeye:

----------


## kunjumon

second half clutch pidikkunnu ennaanallo updates...
ithokke mathi koluthaan I hope. ..

----------


## kunjumon

#Anjaan Update - Movie is picking up it's pace.
Only disadvantage for the 2nd half is the slow
initial pace. It's improving now..

#Anjaan Update - cinema continues to explode!
More Mass moments but this time it is a little
more interesting! Watch on screens to find out.

----------


## kunjumon

#Anjaan Update - We said the action is set to
increase.. and it begins with Vidyut's fight scene
(stunts performed by himself - no strings!)

----------


## GangsteR

padam kazhinjo evidelum

----------


## 4EVER

> padam kazhinjo evidelum


Ippam kazhiyummmmmm

----------


## GangsteR

> Ippam kazhiyummmmmm


ithuvarae enganundu....rating?

----------


## loudspeaker

> kuwait cinescape ajialil rathry moonnu showyum house full aneee


Arodaaaa ennodu anoooooo.....
Maruboomil anooo manalvaree edunnaaa....

----------


## 4EVER

Kazhinju....one word

DISAPPOINTED

----------


## mukkuvan

Endhaayi... Naale Pokano ?

----------


## JJK

> Ippam kazhiyummmmmm


kazhinjille??

----------


## Josh

Enick vettail nalla pole ishtappettirunnu.. as a mass entertainer...  :Giveup: 




> eniku aadhyame thonniyirunnu.. njan ivida paranjtha.. Vettai kandapozhe Lingu swamiyude vedi  theernathanu ennu urapaayirunnu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Kazhinju....one word
> 
> DISAPPOINTED


 :Badpc:  ...

----------


## JJK

> Kazhinju....one wordDISAPPOINTED


pani paaliyo...

----------


## JJK

> ...


oditallandi varuvo,,

----------


## SUDHI

padam pora....m&*&chi ennanu john raj paranjathu.....avan dubayil 7 30 showwkku shehsam mesage ittu

----------


## 4EVER

Ivide response valare mosham aanu  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## loudspeaker

Over bai....
Raju bai.....
Kathy bai......
1/5

----------


## GangsteR

> pani paaliyo...


singam2 ithu polae aarunillae..padam blockbuster aayillae but suryayil ninnum nalloru film kanan iniyum wait cheyyanam

----------


## GangsteR

> Over bai....
> Raju bai.....
> Kathy bai......
> 1/5


 5-6 tavana lingusamiyae kondu maatti ezhutichathu ee potta scriptinu vendiyaarno

----------


## 4EVER

> singam2 ithu polae aarunillae..padam blockbuster aayillae but suryayil ninnum nalloru film kanan iniyum wait cheyyanam


Singam 2 better aayittaanu enikk feel cheythath...
Ithu Onnum parayaanillaa....poyi kaanu
Kooduthal parayunnillaaaaa

----------


## Digambaran

Sangathy mixed WOM aanu.. pakshe slightly more positive than neative...

padam kanda oru Vijay fan was happy about it.

Sangathy sure shot aanu...  100% Singam 2 okke ithupole reviews vannu koluthiyath kandille?

Ithu sure shot aanu. BB.

----------


## SUDHI

singam 2 okke far better ennaa kettathu.....2nd half veum bore ennanu john rajinte coment

----------


## National Star

> Singam 2 better aayittaanu enikk feel cheythath...
> Ithu Onnum parayaanillaa....poyi kaanu
> Kooduthal parayunnillaaaaa


appo Linguswamy era is over...

----------


## yathra

> Over bai....
> Raju bai.....
> Kathy bai......
> 1/5


3 dinaru veruthe kalanjale

----------


## SUDHI

just a usual revenge story....nothing much....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Angane varan vazhiyillallo....che......nale indiayil release kazhiyatte...ennittu nokam

----------


## josemon17

John Raj
6 mins · Daira ·

Anjaan My Opinion

Just oru revenge story.. Nothing new.. except first half twist everything went wrong misplaced songs stunt all made the movie jus a time pass...
Suriya rocked all d way.. Vidyut Suriya combo scenes were less ..
Finally a wasted oppurtunity 2.75/5

----------


## Viru

Keralathil 170 centres enne kandu

record analo after jilla

----------


## 4EVER

Had such hopes on Surya - Vidyut combo but nothing materialised  :Sad:

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#Anjaan Rating: 3.25/5. This is definitely a
triumphant victory for #Suriya . @dirlingusamy has
packaged a neat entertainer with few lags.

----------


## GangsteR

Kollywood Cinema @ KollywudCinema 
#Anjaan Update - Climax scene is satisfactory.
Again, #Suriya steals the show. Plenty of twists, and
action to keep anyone entertained.

Kollywood Cinema @ KollywudCinema 
#Anjaan Update - @dirlingusamy has done a great a
job with the action scenes, and Yuvan has done an
even better job with the BGM!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ethu center ilum minimum 2 screen und...major cities ellam 4um 5um...entammo...

----------


## KulFy

pani kittiyo....ini kathi varatte....athenkilum kidukkiya mathiyarunnu

----------


## Viru

TVM il 5 theater,athum ellam huge capacity

----------


## ITV

> TVM il 5 theater,athum ellam huge capacity


Raavilathe show kazhinjulla avastha nokkaam

Dhanya newly added aanu, theatre slipsil innuvare Dhanya illa

SL and Ajantha Balcony full for all shows

----------


## Viru

> Raavilathe show kazhinjulla avastha nokkaam


Evide oepningine shesham adhikam nokada wom illel

TN super hit oke akum enthayalum,huge release pine competetion onum ilalo

----------


## David Billa

Padam padakam ayenu ketalo...watchable nkilum keta nale poyi kanarunu...kata -ve wom anu kekune

----------


## David Billa

> pani kittiyo....ini kathi varatte....athenkilum kidukkiya mathiyarunnu


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

:Ahupinne:  Pani kittiyo? mosham reviews anallo.

----------


## rafeek

> Arodaaaa ennodu anoooooo.....
> Maruboomil anooo manalvaree edunnaaa....


njanavde vannappo theatre staff paranju ella showyum fullanennu

----------


## Laleattan

Divya Krishnan
25 minutes ago near Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Anjaan

അന്ജാന്* അഥവാ സൂര്യുയുടെ ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ ബോംബെ അണ്ടര്*വേള്*ഡ് ആക്ഷന്* പ്യാക്ക് മൂവി..

തമിഴ്* പടമാനെള്ളും എല്ലാം നടക്കുന്ന മുംബൈയിലാ. ( അതാ ഇപ്പൊ പാണ്ടി സ്റ്റൈല്* ) . സത്യത്തില്* എന്താണിപ്പോള്* എല്ലാ തമിഴ് സിനിമകളും അങ്ങ് മുംബൈയില്* വച്ച് നടക്കുന്നത് എന്ന്* എത്ര ആലോച്ചിട്ടും മനസ്സിലാകുന്നില്ല.. അല്ലാ മനസ്സിലായിട്ടും വലിയ കാര്യമൊന്നുമില്ല.. ഒരു പക്ഷെ തമിഴ്* നാട്ടിലെ പാണ്ടി ഗുണ്ടകളും കാലഹരണപ്പെട്ട നാട്ടാമൈകളെ ഒക്കെ മടുത്തു തുടങ്ങിയ തമിഴന്മാര്* അവരുടെ പരിഷ്കാരത്തിന് അനുസരിച്ച് ഇപ്പൊ മുംബൈ താവളമാക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്..

വണ്ടി കേറി നേരെ മുംബൈയില്* പോവുക എന്നിട്ട് പോറ്റി ഹോട്ടലില്* കേറി തൈര് സാധവും വടയും ഓര്*ഡര്* ചെയ്യുന്ന പോലെ അങ്ങ് ഈസിയായി അണ്ടര്*വേള്*ഡ്ല്* ജോയിന്* ചെയ്യുക എന്നതാണ് ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ ഫ്യാശന്*..

ഇനി സിനിമയിലേയ്ക്ക് വരാം.. "കഥ"യെന്നു പറയുമ്പോള്* രാജു ഭായ്* എന്ന മുംബൈ ഗുണ്ടയെ തേടി അനിയന്* നാട്ടില്* നിന്നും മുംബയില്* വരുന്നു.. അവിടെ ചെന്ന് ആരോട് ചോദിച്ചാലും പുള്ളികാരന്* ഒരു പേടി സ്വപന്മായ രീതിക്ക് കാര്യങ്ങള്* മുന്നോട്ടു പോകുമ്പോള്* ആണ് നാടകീയമായ രീതിയില്* നായികയായ സമാന്താ കറങ്ങി തിരിഞ്ഞു സീനില്* വരുന്നത്..

സമാന്ത വന്ന ശേഷം പിന്നെ ഓരോരോ പത്തു മിനുട്ടിലും ഓരോരോ പാട്ടും അതിനു ആനുപാതികമായ ഫൈട്ടും മിക്സ് ചെയ്തു ഒരു നിയോ നൊയര്* വേര്*ഷനില്* ആണ് പിന്നീട് സിനിമയുടെ പോക്ക്..

വിദ്യുത് ജംവാലും മനോജ്* വാജ്പെയിയും അവരുടെ റോളുകള്* അടിപോളിയാക്കിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.. കൂടെ എക്സ്ട്രാ നടികളുടെ ഒരു അതിപ്രസരം തന്നെ സിനിമയുടെ മസാല ഫാക്ടറില്* കുറവ്* വരാതെ ആവശ്യത്തിന് എരിവും പുളിയും ചേര്*ത്ത് മിക്സ് ചെയ്തു ചേര്*ക്കാനും മറന്നിട്ടില്ല..

ഇപ്പോഴും മുംബയില്* അണ്ടര്* വേള്*ഡ് നടത്തുന്നത് തമിഴന്മാരും അവരുടെ കൈയ്യാളുകളും ആണെന്ന ആ സത്യം നാം അറിയാതെ മനസ്സിലാക്കുമ്പോള്* ഗണ്* ഫൈറ്റിന്റെ കാതടപ്പിക്കുന്ന ശബ്ദം നമ്മുടെ രക്ത ധമനികളെ പത്യേ കട്ടപിടിപ്പിക്കുന്നുണ്ടാവും..

റണ്* , പയ്യാ തുടങ്ങിയ ഹിറ്റ്* സിനിമകള്* എടുത്ത ലിന്കുസാമിയുടെ ഈ സിനിമയുടെ ഓള്* ഓവര്* മികച്ച ഒരു ഓപ്പണിംഗ് ആയിരിക്കും എന്ന കാര്യത്തില്* ഒട്ടും സംശയമില്ല.. എടുത്തു പറയത്തക്ക സൂര്യയുടെ അഭിനയ മുഹൂര്*ത്തങ്ങള്* ഒന്നുമില്ലെങ്കിലും ഒരു ബിഗ്* പോപ്*കോണും പെപ്സിയും കൂടി കരുതി കൊണ്ട് തിയറ്ററില്* കയറിയാല്* അതിന്റെ പൈസ പോലും മുതലാവുന്ന തട്ട്പൊളിപ്പന്* ആക്ഷന്* ധമാക്ക ഫെസ്റിവല്* മൂവി..

ഈ മഹത്തായ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് റേറ്റിംഗ് ഒന്നും തന്നെ ആവശ്യമില്ല.. സ്വയം അറിഞ്ഞു തന്നെ മനസ്സിലാക്കാവുന്നതാണ് എന്നിരുന്നാലും ഞാന്* പത്തിലൊരു അഞ്ചു കൊടുക്കുന്നു.. ഇനി ഫാന്*സിനു വേണ്ടിയുള്ള റേറ്റിംഗ് പത്തില്* പതിനൊന്ന് !!!!! — feeling രാജൂ ബായ്.... ബാന്ഗ്...ബാന്ഗ്.... ബാന്ഗ്... !!!!

----------


## veecee

@Laleattan & @KulFy
athu real twist anel moshamayi poyi, fdfs ku munne thanne reveal cheyunnathu

----------


## Laleattan

> @Laleattan & @KulFy
> athu real twist anel moshamayi poyi, fdfs ku munne thanne reveal cheyunnathu


athu traileril ollatha

----------


## jumail pala

kootara padam

----------


## veecee

> athu traileril ollatha


trailer il undenkilum angane akum twist ennu arum karuthanam ennilla, for eg: kulfy

----------


## jumail pala

Worst Of lingu  swami

----------


## Irshu

Padam kandu Avrge.......

Initialinu Sesham veezhum

----------


## Irshu

> TVM il 5 theater,athum ellam huge capacity



2nd/3rd Day Ethelum Onnile Kanu.......

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> athu numma thala.... thalennu thanne pokum


 :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Innu endhayalum kanannam......

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> pani kittiyo....ini kathi varatte....athenkilum kidukkiya mathiyarunnu


Kaththi pwolickum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ANJAAN MOVIE REVIEW

14 th August 2014. 2pm. I book my tickets for Anjaan, but there lies a dilemma within me. After all those doubts, discussions, confusions and computations, I drive myself to the theatre, only to hear that the movie is on. There’s a curve on my face, and I go
into the theatre happy, smiling like a little kid with a
bucket of popcorn. What I get, is this.
Anjaan is a film which bangs onto the screens with a huge
noise. The heavy publicity, colourful posters and the pre-
release buzz had all put the expectations on a see saw.
When the film started off with some impressive title design
and an intriguing theme track, the crowd went berserk. But
right there at the end, there were a few gloomy faces
walking out of the cinema hall. The film kicked off on a
positive note, with Suriya taking all the attention. Right
from frame one, this man is in full form when it comes to
action, dance, dialogue delivery or just that daring look.
The first half runs away with an interesting intro, the
supercute Samantha and some neatly made action
sequences. Lingusamy’s trump card is played at the
interval scene, which brings out what he is truly capable of.
The stage is set for a fast and furious second half. But to
everybody’s disappointment, it doesn’t end up being what
it intended to and finishes off at the cliff of a pit.
Lingusamy’s paperwork is decent. It is the execution which
ticks off the fun. Well written scenes clubbed with
interesting twists could have rocketed Anjaan to another
level. Unfortunately, his packaging which sticks to the age
old formula of fights, songs and punch lines is a bummer.
Captivating tidbits like the coin spin and a transformation
do not rise up to what it has to be. In the second half,
there is a fight every ten minutes, each time with a
different character. Good dialogues are used time and
again, taking away the impact.
Anjaan is driven by its main leads, Suriya and Samantha.
The duo together make it a gala in the combinational
scenes which are enjoyable. However, the Suriya – Vidyut
relationship hasn’t been given its importance, as we are
left pondering as to how it came into being in the first
place. Vidyut is tremendous talent, and the ease with
which he performs his stunts are laudable. The rest of the
cast is mostly alien, filled with Bollywood actors with bad
diction. Soori, oh no.
There are two departments in Anjaan which are flawless.
One, the camerawork. Two, the music. Santosh Sivan’s
cinematography cuts through the locales of Mumbai with a
bang, as his camera does the talking in the stunt
sequences. I cannot leave without mentioning the
combined shot of a bird catching its prey and the goons
getting caught. Anjaan’s lens has witnessed true
professionalism. To be honest, Yuvan has thrown eggs at
his haters with his BGM. The score adds life to the film, he
has totally nailed it. The songs however, deprive the flow
of the film in the second half. On the flipside, the length of
the film is a big turn down, and requires immediate
trimming.
Anjaan is not a bad film. I’m just sad that hasn’t turned
out to be the film it could have been. Suriya carries this on
his shoulders just like he always does, but you do need
some help from the others if you wish to churn out a stellar
product. The don here is dapper, but his story? Good. And
that’s about it.

3/5

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Evidelum show nadakunnundo

----------


## Iam RMU

> Evidelum show nadakunnundo


calicut . . . !

----------


## xeon

boring with lagsss
samantha :Ennekollu: 
ithuvare below avg

----------


## PunchHaaji

Mumbai nagaram virappicha Rayu Bhai!!  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Mumbai nagaram virappicha Rayu Bhai!!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## saamy

negtve rpts analle :Sad:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> negtve rpts analle


Hmmmmmmmmm

----------


## arjunan

surya okke chennai , thoothukudi madurai okke virapichaal pore. :Engane: 
Mumbai nagaram okke virappikan Thala thanne venam.  :Coool:  :Taunt:  :Wink:

----------


## National Star

ithu suryayude BASHA aakumenaayirunnallo report...   :Laughing:

----------


## National Star

> surya okke chennai , thoothukudi madurai okke virapichaal pore.
> Mumbai nagaram okke virappikan Thala thanne venam.


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> surya okke chennai , thoothukudi madurai okke virapichaal pore.
> Mumbai nagaram okke virappikan Thala thanne venam.


 @POKIRI is it true

----------


## Gopikrishnan

enthayalum kanunnund...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ithu suryayude BASHA aakumenaayirunnallo report...


Lingu Annan surye manasilakiyilla

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> enthayalum kanunnund...


Njanum kanunnundu

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

lingu annan chathichaaaaa?????

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

:Moodoff: ,
....... :Sad: ......

----------


## CHAKOCHI

Saw yestrday night...kayariyapo thane fone off ayi...kazhinjethiyapo 2:45,orupadu prateekshayundayirunu...

----------


## National Star

> enthayalum kanunnund...


njan innu aadhyam parthipan padam kaanum.. ithinte thirak innathode theerumallo.. appo naale kanaam  :Laughing:

----------


## The Extremist

bang bang bang  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> surya okke chennai , thoothukudi madurai okke virapichaal pore.Mumbai nagaram okke virappikan Thala thanne venam.


 :Kannilkuthu: .......madurai virappikkaaan assault sethu und  :Kettoda:

----------


## Flackyz

Theerumaanam   Aaaayooooo??????

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> njan innu aadhyam parthipan padam kaanum.. ithinte thirak innathode theerumallo.. appo naale kanaam


a film without story :Laughing:   .....  .parthipanaanu drctr ennu innaleyaa ariyane.......

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

naaleyo athu kazhinjito kaananam......  :Yeye: .......

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Theerumaanam   Aaaayooooo??????


 :Dntknw: ............

----------


## PunchHaaji

double role aano?

----------


## saamy

:Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> 


 :Yendhada: .............

----------


## saamy

> lingu annan chathichaaaaa?????


angerku valya starsne kittyal mutuvirakum ashiqne pole :Sad:  ajith,vikram ippol suryakum koduthu pani..ayalk pattith valla karthyo vishalo okke thanne..

----------


## saamy

> .............


huge opening enkilum edukkum :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Theerumaanam   Aaaayooooo??????


blockbuster aakumonu arinjaal mathi

----------


## visakh r

Whatsapp il anjante twist okke paranju spoilr mesg vannalo lik vikraman....

----------


## saamy

choriyanmare odikku  :Vedi:

----------


## abcdmachan

> TVM il 5 theater,athum ellam huge capacity


*Ivideyum 3 theatre...
Initialil aanu ellaaam...*

----------


## visakh r

> double role aano?


double aano single aano nu ariyano?

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> angerku valya starsne kittyal mutuvirakum ashiqne pole ajith,vikram ippol suryakum koduthu pani..ayalk pattith valla karthyo vishalo okke thanne..


pakshe nalla padangalaarunnu............imo

----------


## KeralaVarma

Njan padathinu kayari q cinemasil

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan padathinu kayari q cinemasil


housefull allae...

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Padam kandu.. Lingu annante usual entertainers'nte level'il onnum illa.. suspense okke oohikaam aairinnu.. Surya was as usual good, but screenplay vijaricha atra engaging alla.. Vidyuth'nte role ishtapettu. Samaantha as usual heroine pole songs and kurachu romance.. songs'il njettichu kalanju.. anyaya glamour aaipoi.. Padam theera mosham onnum alla, but njan expect cheytha oru typical linguiswamy entertainment package mothathil illaairinu..  
Rating - 2.5/5

----------


## KeralaVarma

> housefull allae...


Full aavum.  Thudangan pokunne ullu

----------


## Madhavanunni

attingal dreams and ganga_il early mornig show undayirunnu ennu thonunnu
dreams compund_lm, ganga outside_m heavy parking undayirunnu

----------


## PunchHaaji

mavelikara santhosh housefull!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam kandu.. Lingu annante usual entertainers'nte level'il onnum illa.. suspense okke oohikaam aairinnu.. Surya was as usual good, but screenplay vijaricha atra engaging alla.. Vidyuth'nte role ishtapettu. Samaantha as usual heroine pole songs and kurachu romance.. songs'il njettichu kalanju.. anyaya glamour aaipoi.. Padam theera mosham onnum alla, but njan expect cheytha oru typical linguiswamy entertainment package mothathil illaairinu..  
> Rating - 2.5/5


thanx annaa.....evidunna kandae?

----------


## loudspeaker



----------


## loudspeaker



----------


## loudspeaker



----------


## loudspeaker



----------


## loudspeaker



----------


## loudspeaker

gcc

----------


## Yuvaa

[COLOR="Indigo"]*Mayavi's Update [Whtsapp]

Padam Moonji...1 Time watchble fo Die Hard Surya Fans, others odithallalumm....2nd hlf pora, veruppikalz
Wom : Mosham ann*[/COLOR]

----------


## mujthaba

ithile video songs kandapazhe entho panthiked thonniyathaa...

----------


## SadumoN

> enthannariyilla... oro divasam kazhiyum thorum oru pratheekshakkuravillaayma ulla pole.. build up okke ithiri over alle ennoru doubt..


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sali

-vem wom anallo kelkkunne :(

----------


## GangsteR

> 


nummalum paranjy....  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> -vem wom anallo kelkkunne :(


singam2 also negative wom aarnu.....

----------


## xeon

*Padam pokka ... Fans kazhinjal veezhum.  Sure flop in kerala..
Bore ennu vechaal valichu neetti polichu kayyil thannu.

Saamantha.. ho ente sivane ivale ini kathiyil koode sahikkanamallo?? ingane oru avathaaram. namichannaa...

Suriyakku polum nalla role nalkan lingu knaappanu kazhinjilla. Anger oru waste thanne..
aake mecham Santhosh annante camera..

BGM undakki vechekkunnu....

Suriya ee padathil oru valiya mistake cheythu. athu ee knappan directorinu date koduthathanu. Angeru veruthe ....*

----------


## xeon

> singam2 also negative wom aarnu.....


But Singam 2 second half kandondirikkan enthekllum undaarnnu macha.. ithu angane prathyekichu onnumilla. stunt polum illa.. racy feel enthanennu polumariyilla.. Fans ozhichu vaakki ellarum were almost half asleep

----------


## GangsteR

Mass intro

----------


## GangsteR

> *Padam pokka ... Fans kazhinjal veezhum.  Sure flop in kerala..
> Bore ennu vechaal valichu neetti polichu kayyil thannu.
> 
> Saamantha.. ho ente sivane ivale ini kathiyil koode sahikkanamallo?? ingane oru avathaaram. namichannaa...
> 
> Suriyakku polum nalla role nalkan lingu knaappanu kazhinjilla. Anger oru waste thanne..
> aake mecham Santhosh annante camera..
> 
> BGM undakki vechekkunnu....
> ...


5 scripts lingunae kondu ezhutichu ithaano avasanam select cheytathu...kartukku budhi undu...

----------


## GangsteR

> But Singam 2 second half kandondirikkan enthekllum undaarnnu macha.. ithu angane prathyekichu onnumilla. stunt polum illa.. racy feel enthanennu polumariyilla.. Fans ozhichu vaakki ellarum were almost half asleep


yess S2 avasanam varae oru flow undaarnu....maatran second half polae aano ithu?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> yess S2 avasanam varae oru flow undaarnu....maatran second half polae aano ithu?


Athilum moshama.. Suryakku screen presence illa macha. ethanu ettavum valiya fault.. Oru maathiri moonjiya treatment. Flash back present, Flash back present. angane angane.. Pinne Copied sequences from Billa 2, Thuppakki, Aarambham and almost all other mass movies...

----------


## xeon

> 5 scripts lingunae kondu ezhutichu ithaano avasanam select cheytathu...kartukku budhi undu...


Ithu karthikku poya padam aano?>

----------


## sali

> singam2 also negative wom aarnu.....


Tamil nattil enthanovo avastha ente frd suryade ella padavum ishtapedunnatha avan parajathu one time wachable ennu appole pandikedu thonni ..enthayalum kooduthal reviews w8 cheyyam....

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu karthikku poya padam aano?>


vidyut jamwal cheyta role adyam kartikku poyataanu....pinnae Karthi next cheyyaan irikunna Yenni Ezhu Naal suriyaku adyam poyataanu....

----------


## GangsteR

> Athilum moshama.. Suryakku screen presence illa macha. ethanu ettavum valiya fault.. Oru maathiri moonjiya treatment. Flash back present, Flash back present. angane angane.. Pinne Copied sequences from Billa 2, Thuppakki, Aarambham and almost all other mass movies...


apol screen presencum illae.... vidyut enganae?

----------


## GangsteR

> Tamil nattil enthanovo avastha ente frd suryade ella padavum ishtapedunnatha avan parajathu one time wachable ennu appole pandikedu thonni ..enthayalum kooduthal reviews w8 cheyyam....


ipol verae solo releases onnum illallo....waiting

----------


## wayanadan

> yess S2 avasanam varae oru flow undaarnu....maatran second half polae aano ithu?


*ninga padatthinu poyille ??*

----------


## GangsteR

Full negative reviews aanallo   :Sad:

----------


## xeon

> vidyut jamwal cheyta role adyam kartikku poyataanu....pinnae Karthi next cheyyaan irikunna Yenni Ezhu Naal suriyaku adyam poyataanu....


Ayyo Vidhyuthine nalla role undu.. athaanu rasam. Suriyayekkal film kazhinjal manasil nilkkunnathu vidyuth aanu.. Kidu oru fightum cheythu..

----------


## xeon

> apol screen presencum illae.... vidyut enganae?


Vidyuth nannaayittundu.  Nalla fight angerkkanu koduthathu

----------


## GangsteR

> *ninga padatthinu poyille ??*


pokan time illa macha ravilae first showkku ticket kittiyataarnu. ..ini pokano vendae ennu alochikkanam

----------


## GangsteR

> Ayyo Vidhyuthine nalla role undu.. athaanu rasam. Suriyayekkal film kazhinjal manasil nilkkunnathu vidyuth aanu.. Kidu oru fightum cheythu..


mmm ..ini nxt venkat prabhu movie, biriyani kanda sesham angerodulla prateeksha poyi... Waiting for Vikram Kumar movie...

----------


## Perumthachan

sherikkum bore aano atho fans aadya divasam pretheekshichathu kittanjathinte prashnamaano?
evening ithinu pokaamennu vichaarichirikkuvaarunnu.
adutha kaalathu ishtapetta ettavum jaada trailer aayirunnu. 
pani paaliyo?

----------


## GangsteR

> Vidyuth nannaayittundu.  Nalla fight angerkkanu koduthathu


pinnae angerae hero aaki hindiyil edutal porarno...ithorumatiri

----------


## wayanadan

> pokan time illa macha ravilae first showkku ticket kittiyataarnu. ..ini pokano vendae ennu alochikkanam


*enthaayaalum kandekku pratheeksha illaathe pokumpol chilappol athra  boradikkilla 
pinne samantha undallo kaanaanayittu*   :Laughing:

----------


## SadumoN

> apol screen presencum illae.... vidyut enganae?


screen presence alla.. avan udheshiche screen space aanu... :Doh:

----------


## Flackyz

> ithu karthikku poya padam aano?>


karthi ude oru padam release aaavaaan undalloooo... Athum koodi irangiyaaal samadhanamayirunnuuuu...............

----------


## pammuty

padachone ithineyano utter crap ennoke paranath  :Ho: watched fans show from liberty suite .....padam ippo vittathe ullu......electrifying atmospherefar far better than singam 2  :Ok: netil vanna reviews vaich , padam kand kainappo sherikum netti .....expecting nothingless than a megahit....intervalokle spaari  :Clap:   also nice  climax....oru mass masala padam thanne...but kand madutha sadharan tamil kathi padam line alla...ellam standard actions and dialogues. ......surya  :salut:  vidhyudh  :salut:  samantha  :Kiss:  samantha itrayum expose cheytha martoru film illa  :Ho: linguswamy oru nimisham polum bore adikathe thrillingai eduthitund :ok santhosh shivanil ninmm camera vismayam pratheekshichu but ath kittyilla....songs ellam ushar except siryip enn speciality ath cut cheythal nannairikum.....hindi hit songs mix  was kidu  :Ok:  bgm was good  :Ok:  go and get thrilled  :Ok: 3/5

----------


## Flackyz

Suryakku enthu pattyyyy.... Goutham menon vannale suryakkk raksha ulluuuuu

----------


## SadumoN

> padachone ithineyano utter crap ennoke paranath watched fans show from liberty suite .....padam ippo vittathe ullu......electrifying atmospherefar far better than singam 2 netil vanna reviews vaich , padam kand kainappo sherikum netti .....expecting nothingless than a megahit....intervalokle spaari   also nice  climax....oru mass masala padam thanne...but kand madutha sadharan tamil kathi padam line alla...ellam standard actions and dialogues. ......surya  vidhyudh  samantha  samantha itrayum expose cheytha martoru film illa linguswamy oru nimisham polum bore adikathe thrillingai eduthitund :ok santhosh shivanil ninmm camera vismayam pratheekshichu but ath kittyilla....songs ellam ushar except siryip enn speciality ath cut cheythal nannairikum.....hindi hit songs mix  was kidu  bgm was good  go and get thrilled 3/5


thanks anna... angane adyathe +ve review...

----------


## saamy

> padachone ithineyano utter crap ennoke paranath watched fans show from liberty suite .....padam ippo vittathe ullu......electrifying atmospherefar far better than singam 2 netil vanna reviews vaich , padam kand kainappo sherikum netti .....expecting nothingless than a megahit....intervalokle spaari   also nice  climax....oru mass masala padam thanne...but kand madutha sadharan tamil kathi padam line alla...ellam standard actions and dialogues. ......surya  vidhyudh  samantha  samantha itrayum expose cheytha martoru film illa linguswamy oru nimisham polum bore adikathe thrillingai eduthitund :ok santhosh shivanil ninmm camera vismayam pratheekshichu but ath kittyilla....songs ellam ushar except siryip enn speciality ath cut cheythal nannairikum.....hindi hit songs mix  was kidu  bgm was good  go and get thrilled 3/5


 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## GangsteR

> sherikkum bore aano atho fans aadya divasam pretheekshichathu kittanjathinte prashnamaano?
> evening ithinu pokaamennu vichaarichirikkuvaarunnu.
> adutha kaalathu ishtapetta ettavum jaada trailer aayirunnu. 
> pani paaliyo?


reviews full aayi vishwasikenda..anti fans review avg aayalum mosham aaki idum. ..

----------


## saamy

> thanks anna... angane adyathe +ve review...


avan ithinu munp postve ittath salala mobilesnanu :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> *enthaayaalum kandekku pratheeksha illaathe pokumpol chilappol athra  boradikkilla 
> pinne samantha undallo kaanaanayittu*


nokatte more reviews..avg or abve avg undel pokum...

----------


## GangsteR

> screen presence alla.. avan udheshiche screen space aanu...


oh anganae  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> karthi ude oru padam release aaavaaan undalloooo... Athum koodi irangiyaaal samadhanamayirunnuuuu...............


ninaku enganaeya samadanam kittunnathu?

----------


## GangsteR

> padachone ithineyano utter crap ennoke paranath watched fans show from liberty suite .....padam ippo vittathe ullu......electrifying atmospherefar far better than singam 2 netil vanna reviews vaich , padam kand kainappo sherikum netti .....expecting nothingless than a megahit....intervalokle spaari   also nice  climax....oru mass masala padam thanne...but kand madutha sadharan tamil kathi padam line alla...ellam standard actions and dialogues. ......surya  vidhyudh  samantha  samantha itrayum expose cheytha martoru film illa linguswamy oru nimisham polum bore adikathe thrillingai eduthitund :ok santhosh shivanil ninmm camera vismayam pratheekshichu but ath kittyilla....songs ellam ushar except siryip enn speciality ath cut cheythal nannairikum.....hindi hit songs mix  was kidu  bgm was good  go and get thrilled 3/5


thanx macha..waiting more positive reviews

----------


## GangsteR

> Suryakku enthu pattyyyy.... Goutham menon vannale suryakkk raksha ulluuuuu


vikratinu shankar vannaal enkilum reksha undayal matiyaarnu..waiting for Ai

----------


## GangsteR

> avan ithinu munp postve ittath salala mobilesnanu


 :Kalikkuva:

----------


## Flackyz

> ninaku enganaeya samadanam kittunnathu?


athokke kitttuuumm... Surya ude adutha padam eatha?????

----------


## saamy

> 


padam kanunille??

----------


## GangsteR

> athokke kitttuuumm... Surya ude adutha padam eatha?????


ninaku ipol stiram chori onnum kanan illallo..padam irangumbozhae pongathullu allae

----------


## GangsteR

> padam kanunille??


reports nokattae macha...avg undel poyi kaanum

----------


## wayanadan

*Anjaan as the name suggests is fearless: Anjaan review*
Anjaan is one of the much anticipated Tamil movie this year. The movie is helmed by N Linguswamy. Anjaan got a much desirable cast and crew in its arsenal. Cinematography handled by Santhosh Sivan and also Yuavn Shankar Raja Musical. Editing is handled by renowned editor Anthony and art direction by Rajeevan. The cast includes Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal, Manoj Bajpai, Soori, Brahmanandam etc. Here is the review for the movie Anjaan.

Krishna (Suriya) is a young lad who comes to mumbai on a quest to find his lost brother Raju (Suriya). Raju is one of the most feared and loved underworld lieutenant known as Raju Bhai. The movie unfolds with the flashback story of Raju and his friend Chandru (Vidyuth Jamwal) and the quest of Krishna to find his brother.

Surya rocks the screen with his brand new avatar as Raju Bhai and Krishna. He is an absolute show stopper and steals audience attention in almost every frame. As Krishna he is a lover boy and his chemistry with Samantha is simply mind blowing. Meanwhile Raju and Chandru gives the audience a spectacular show as notorious underworld thugs. The year old tooth pick trend is brought back by Raju Bhai and is sure to become a mania among the fans.

Samantha woos the audience with her ultra-glam looks and mannerisms. Alas, who cant love the Eega girl? Especially in the song Ek do theen char song, she will make you fall for her with her cute looks and gestures. Vidyuth Jamwal grts a changeover of role when compared to his previous movies Billa 2 and Thuppakki. He did the role of a thug as well as a friend at ease. Audience wont forget Chandru that soon. Gangs of Wasseypur star Manojk Bajpei as Imran Bhai is simply the best villain this year so far.

Linguswamy owns the movie! All the scores are settled with the entertainment the movie offers and the unexpected plot twists. Especially characterization of Suirya as Raju Bhai and Krishna. Krishna is an innocent young lad while Raju is exactly opposite of what Krishna is. Santhosh Sivans cinematography deserves a special mention for excellent work. The beauty of Kanyakumari and Mumbai is swept with the camera. Yuvans music is good as always the songs like Bang Bang Bang and Ek do theen char will surly make the people go crazy.

Anjaan as the name suggests is fearless. The movie will surely break the box office charts on the coming days for sure. Anjaan offers the audience 100% entertainment and a surprise with holographic 3D. Anjaan might make the family audience a bit disappointed with too much of violence but for boys its a fun ride. This movie will make fans happy rest of the world it is just another underworld movie.

Rating 6/10

----------


## arunkp

appo padam negative reviews annallee....
First show book cheythitundu

So, JiGATHANDA will continue its mega successful run.
New directors ( Karthik Subbaraj , Nalan ) are giving lessons for these experienced directors like linguswamy

----------


## Flackyz

> vikratinu shankar vannaal enkilum reksha undayal matiyaarnu..waiting for ai


linguswami vikramine vache chaitha bheeeeema ithuu pole aaarum kutttaam paranjilllaaaaa...... Pinnneee ninnte surya vikraminte aduthethaaan polumulllaaa yogyatha illaaaa... Shankar vikramine vache padam pidichathe aaa charector cheyyyyan vikramine kondu mathrame sadhikkatholllu athukondaaanneee.... Kitttatha mundiri pulikkuuumm.... Aniyanum chetttanum kooodddiii tamil industrye polichadukkunnnaaaa lakshanam undaallllooooo......

----------


## saamy

> reports nokattae macha...avg undel poyi kaanum


enthyalum 2+ undallo rating reviewsil avg kanum..

----------


## Flackyz

> vikratinu shankar vannaal enkilum reksha undayal matiyaarnu..waiting for ai


linguswami vikramine vache chaitha bheeeeema ithuu pole aaarum kutttaam paranjilllaaaaa...... Pinnneee ninnte surya vikraminte aduthethaaan polumulllaaa yogyatha illaaaa... Shankar vikramine vache padam pidichathe aaa charector cheyyyyan vikramine kondu mathrame sadhikkatholllu athukondaaanneee.... Kitttatha mundiri pulikkuuumm.... Aniyanum chetttanum kooodddiii tamil industrye polichadukkunnnaaaa lakshanam undaallllooooo......

----------


## ITV

> njan innu aadhyam parthipan padam kaanum.. ithinte thirak innathode theerumallo.. appo naale kanaam


Njaanum aa padathinu raavile pokaan planittatha, nadannilla SL complexil Anjaan kaaranam adukkan vayya

----------


## pammuty

guys,singam 2 nekal enth kondum betteranu   :Ok:  lag scenes ottumilla.....ulla mass scenes okke kidu  :Ok:  fansin real treat anu......

----------


## ITV

> linguswami vikramine vache chaitha bheeeeema ithuu pole aaarum kutttaam paranjilllaaaaa...... Pinnneee ninnte surya vikraminte aduthethaaan polumulllaaa yogyatha illaaaa... Shankar vikramine vache padam pidichathe aaa charector cheyyyyan vikramine kondu mathrame sadhikkatholllu athukondaaanneee.... Kitttatha mundiri pulikkuuumm.... Aniyanum chetttanum kooodddiii tamil industrye polichadukkunnnaaaa lakshanam undaallllooooo......


Last line ozhivaakkaam, 2 perum good actors and human beings aanu, doing good things to society too. Avarde padangal flop aayathinu aa dialogue venda

----------


## Flackyz

> last line ozhivaakkaam, 2 perum good actors and human beings aanu, doing good things to society too. Avarde padangal flop aayathinu aa dialogue venda


ok, sorrryyy...............

----------


## SadumoN

> linguswami vikramine vache chaitha bheeeeema ithuu pole aaarum kutttaam paranjilllaaaaa...... Pinnneee ninnte surya vikraminte aduthethaaan polumulllaaa yogyatha illaaaa... Shankar vikramine vache padam pidichathe aaa charector cheyyyyan vikramine kondu mathrame sadhikkatholllu athukondaaanneee.... Kitttatha mundiri pulikkuuumm.... Aniyanum chetttanum kooodddiii tamil industrye polichadukkunnnaaaa lakshanam undaallllooooo......


kidannu chilakkandu podey podey... negative reports kandappozhekkum kuttiyum parichu vannu... Ai irangumbozhenkilum ayal fieldil madangi varane ennu praarthikku....

----------


## Flackyz

> kidannu chilakkandu podey podey... Negative reports kandappozhekkum kuttiyum parichu vannu... Ai irangumbozhenkilum ayal fieldil madangi varane ennu praarthikku....


thaaaan podo.... Neee aaadyam aniyanum chetttanum vendi praardhikkuuuu.......... Suryaye vikramu mayi compare cheyyunnoooo..

----------


## SadumoN

> thaaaan podo.... Neee aaadyam aniyanum chetttanum vendi praardhikkuuuu.......... Suryaye vikramu mayi compare cheyyunnoooo..


aaru compare cheythu... do you see anything in my quote which indicates a comparison..?? mon chellu chellu..

----------


## akshaycool

Dissapointing frst half

----------


## Deewana

> thaaaan podo.... Neee aaadyam aniyanum chetttanum vendi praardhikkuuuu.......... Suryaye vikramu mayi compare cheyyunnoooo..


Ipol Surya yude aduthengum Vikram nu star value illenn ellaavarkkum ariyaavunna karyam alle....

----------


## ITV

Why this Vikram vs Suriya fight???

Both are good actors

----------


## ITV

TVM Dhanyayil show 11 ennezhuthi vechittu 10 manikku thudangi, they said its because of 3 hr length

----------


## SadumoN

> Why this Vikram vs Suriya fight???
> 
> Both are good actors


i really dont know.. ividulla vikram fans ellam thanne surya haters aanennu thonnunnu.. chumma oronnum pokkikkondu varum... ee vengan kure naal illarunnu... innu pongi vannatha.. :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> linguswami vikramine vache chaitha bheeeeema ithuu pole aaarum kutttaam paranjilllaaaaa...... Pinnneee ninnte surya vikraminte aduthethaaan polumulllaaa yogyatha illaaaa... Shankar vikramine vache padam pidichathe aaa charector cheyyyyan vikramine kondu mathrame sadhikkatholllu athukondaaanneee.... Kitttatha mundiri pulikkuuumm.... Aniyanum chetttanum kooodddiii tamil industrye polichadukkunnnaaaa lakshanam undaallllooooo......


Oolattaram parayatadae ...ninnodu aano ellavarum vannu abhiprayam parayunnathu :Kalikkuva:  ninnae polullavanmar angerae  parayipikunnathu...fancy dress kalikunnatanallo kurae kalam aayi ennittu entae rekshapedatathu?

----------


## Flackyz

> ipol surya yude aduthengum vikram nu star value illenn ellaavarkkum ariyaavunna karyam alle....


athukondano shankar vikramine vach big budget padam pidichatheeee.......... Star value vach mathram ethra naaal pidichu nilkkanavum ennnu namukku nokkkaaaaammm.......

----------


## SadumoN

> athukondano shankar vikramine vach big budget padam pidichatheeee.......... Star value vach mathram ethra naaal pidichu nilkkanavum ennnu namukku nokkkaaaaammm.......


star value vechanu shankar padam edukkunnathu enkil rajiniye vechu mathram padam eduthal pore?? ivanokke evidunnu varunnedey??

----------


## Flackyz

> oolattaram parayatadae ...ninnodu aano ellavarum vannu abhiprayam parayunnathu Ninnae polullavanmar angerae  parayipikunnathu...fancy dress kalikunnatanallo kurae kalam aayi ennittu entae rekshapedatathu?


thaaanalle parayunnnatheeee....... Pinne vikramine rakshappeduthaaan thanonnum varandaaaa........ Aaadyam ninte suryaye niine polulllavar parayippikkatheeee rakshappeduthuuuu.........

----------


## Deewana

> athukondano shankar vikramine vach big budget padam pidichatheeee.......... Star value vach mathram ethra naaal pidichu nilkkanavum ennnu namukku nokkkaaaaammm.......


Vikram nu AI kittiyadhu kazhivulladhukondaa allaathe Suryaye kkal star value ulladhukondalla... Shankar INI Aare vech padam eduthaalum BB thanne aayirikkum...

----------


## xeon

> pinnae angerae hero aaki hindiyil edutal porarno...ithorumatiri



Machane Karthi padam vittathu enthanennu machanu oohikkam illengil njan PM idam

----------


## loudspeaker

> Machane Karthi padam vittathu enthanennu machanu oohikkam illengil njan PM idam


due to no datess................

----------


## GangsteR

> i really dont know.. ividulla vikram fans ellam thanne surya haters aanennu thonnunnu.. chumma oronnum pokkikkondu varum... ee vengan kure naal illarunnu... innu pongi vannatha..


avan suryayudaeyo kartidayo ethelum padatinu negative vannal potti mulaykkum...lavantae stiram paripadiya

----------


## Flackyz

> star value vechanu shankar padam edukkunnathu enkil rajiniye vechu mathram padam eduthal pore?? ivanokke evidunnu varunnedey??


shivaji,endhiran,indian,nanban,muthalvan,gentleman  ,annnyan.... Jeans... Ithokkeeee new comer aaaaannaaallle chaithatheeeeee....aaadyam nnneee evidennnu varunnneeennnu onnnu thirinju nokkkuuuuuu........ Shankar star value vach thannne aanu padam pidichittulllatheee... Angane nokkathe edutha  padam aanu boys athu pottukayum chaithu...........

----------


## Gopikrishnan

1st half kazinnj..kuzhapamila..interval scenes kollam predictable anengilum..singam 2nekkal better thanne..

----------


## GangsteR

> thaaanalle parayunnnatheeee....... Pinne vikramine rakshappeduthaaan thanonnum varandaaaa........ Aaadyam ninte suryaye niine polulllavar parayippikkatheeee rakshappeduthuuuu.........


nintae place oolampara aano..vannapolae avidae poyi kidakku

----------


## GangsteR

> machane karthi padam vittathu enthanennu machanu oohikkam illengil njan pm idam


pm ........

----------


## SadumoN

> shivaji,endhiran,indian,nanban,muthalvan,gentleman  ,annnyan.... Jeans... Ithokkeeee new comer aaaaannaaallle chaithatheeeeee....aaadyam nnneee evidennnu varunnneeennnu onnnu thirinju nokkkuuuuuu........ Shankar star value vach thannne aanu padam pidichittulllatheee... Angane nokkathe edutha  padam aanu boys athu pottukayum chaithu...........


no comments buddy... onnum parayan illa... parayunna karyangal manassilakkan ulla budhi vikasikkunna marunnu vallathum undenkil athu kazhichittu va.. ennittu nammukku samsaaaaaaaaarrrrrrriiiiikkkkkkkaaaaaaammmmmmmmm..  . ithrem repeated letters ittal it doesn't prove your point... juz buzz off...

----------


## GangsteR

> 1st half kazinnj..kuzhapamila..interval scenes kollam predictable anengilum..singam 2nekkal better thanne..


watchable aanallo..ithokae mathi koluthaan  :Giveup:

----------


## Flackyz

> i really dont know.. Ividulla vikram fans ellam thanne surya haters aanennu thonnunnu.. Chumma oronnum pokkikkondu varum... Ee vengan kure naal illarunnu... Innu pongi vannatha..


eda ponnu mone enikkum ithupole vilikkkan nannnayittt ariyaaaaammmmm.... Ennne vitte vilippikkkarutheeeeee........

----------


## xeon

> pm ........


njna pm ittu,,,  ithink so.. Allengi date issue aakam

----------


## SadumoN

> eda ponnu mone enikkum ithupole vilikkkan nannnayittt ariyaaaaammmmm.... Ennne vitte vilippikkkarutheeeeee........


sheri raajan.. utharavu... :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Bunny

> appo Linguswamy era is over...


Pullikaranu vishal madhavan range Ann nallath...

Big stars Sheri avilla....bheema ippo ithum..

----------


## Flackyz

> no comments buddy... Onnum parayan illa... Parayunna karyangal manassilakkan ulla budhi vikasikkunna marunnu vallathum undenkil athu kazhichittu va.. Ennittu nammukku samsaaaaaaaaarrrrrrriiiiikkkkkkkaaaaaaammmmmmmmm..  . Ithrem repeated letters ittal it doesn't prove your point... Juz buzz off...


thaan paranjathee shankar star value vach padam pidikkunnnaaa aalalllaa ennnannuuu.. Shankar ennum pdam eduthittulllathee athath samayathe star value olllaaa starsine aaneee... Arjun,kamalhasan,prasanth,vikram,rajni,vijay......  ..

----------


## xeon

> thanx macha..waiting more positive reviews



angeru paranja aa hindi  song mix machaan onnu kaanananm.. Anaavasyamayi padam valichu neettiya saadanam..

----------


## Flackyz

> nintae place oolampara aano..vannapolae avidae poyi kidakku


neee innu ooolanparayil ninnu chadi vannathano suryayude padam kaaannaaan... Podam pottiyalloooo ini happy aaayi thirichu poku......

----------


## GangsteR

> njna pm ittu,,,  ithink so.. Allengi date issue aakam


eniku adyamae thonni vidyut

----------


## Flackyz

> sheri raajan.. utharavu...


SHERI  :Phhhh:  :Phhhh: phhhh: :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:

----------


## GangsteR

> Pullikaranu vishal madhavan range Ann nallath...
> 
> Big stars Sheri avilla....bheema ippo ithum..


next padam Karthi aanu hero....

----------


## GangsteR

> neee innu ooolanparayil ninnu chadi vannathano suryayude padam kaaannaaan... Podam pottiyalloooo ini happy aaayi thirichu poku......


njan evidunnu vannatennu nee ariyenda.... ninaku happy aayi kanumallo poyi bonji vellam vangi kudicho

----------


## Flackyz

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## GangsteR

> angeru paranja aa hindi  song mix machaan onnu kaanananm.. Anaavasyamayi padam valichu neettiya saadanam..


mm..........

----------


## Flackyz

> njan evidunnu vannatennu nee ariyenda.... Ninaku happy aayi kanumallo poyi bonji vellam vangi kudicho


sheri ini karthi ude padam release aaavumpol varaaaammmm......

----------


## anupkerb1

> athukondano shankar vikramine vach big budget padam pidichatheeee.......... Star value vach mathram ethra naaal pidichu nilkkanavum ennnu namukku nokkkaaaaammm.......







> shivaji,endhiran,indian,nanban,muthalvan,gentleman  ,annnyan.... Jeans... Ithokkeeee new comer aaaaannaaallle chaithatheeeeee....aaadyam nnneee evidennnu varunnneeennnu onnnu thirinju nokkkuuuuuu........ Shankar star value vach thannne aanu padam pidichittulllatheee... Angane nokkathe edutha  padam aanu boys athu pottukayum chaithu...........



Mandatharam parayalee bai ...  shankar vikram vechu padam cheyunathu Vikramt star value ulathu kondu alaaa....Shakar star value noki padam cheyuna oru directr alaa..Vikrathinu star value undenu vikram polum inu parayilaa....agane arnekil Boys, jeans ,kadhalan undakumayirunilaaa..... Vikrathint datenu vendi shakar wait cheythatilaa...shakar date vendi Vikram wait cheythu .... ..Boys potiyathu New comers ayathu kondu alaa...boys cinemayile uladakam kondu matram anu...TN flop aya Boys keralathl van hit arnu...

----------


## Bunny

> next padam Karthi aanu hero....


Enthavumen nokkam...title kidu...yenni ezhavath naal..

----------


## SadumoN

> Mandatharam parayalee bai ...  shankar vikram vechu padam cheyunathu Vikramt star value ulathu kondu alaaa....Shakar star value noki padam cheyuna oru directr alaa..Vikrathinu star value undenu vikram polum inu parayilaa....agane arnekil Boys, jeans ,kadhalan undakumayirunilaaa..... Vikrathint datenu vendi shakar wait cheythatilaa...shakar date vendi Vikram wait cheythu .... ..Boys potiyathu New comers ayathu kondu alaa...boys cinemayile uladakam kondu matram anu...TN flop aya Boys keralathl van hit arnu...


lavanodu paranjittu karyamilla... manassilavilla.. ini adutha velliyazcha varaam ennum paranju ippo poyathe ullu..  :Biggrin:

----------


## GangsteR

> sheri ini karthi ude padam release aaavumpol varaaaammmm......


enta nintae vayaru niranjo :On The Quiet2:

----------


## GangsteR

> Enthavumen nokkam...title kidu...yenni ezhavath naal..


Suriya reject cheyta project aanu

----------


## Flackyz

> enta nintae vayaru niranjo


niranju.... Surya ingane santhoshippikkum ennu karuthiyilllaaaa.....

----------


## Flackyz

> lavanodu paranjittu karyamilla... Manassilavilla.. Ini adutha velliyazcha varaam ennum paranju ippo poyathe ullu..


elllam manassilavunnna oraaallll........ Karthi um nammale happy aakkumennu karuthunnuuuuuu.......

----------


## Flackyz

> mandatharam parayalee bai ...  shankar vikram vechu padam cheyunathu vikramt star value ulathu kondu alaaa....shakar star value noki padam cheyuna oru directr alaa..vikrathinu star value undenu vikram polum inu parayilaa....agane arnekil boys, jeans ,kadhalan undakumayirunilaaa..... Vikrathint datenu vendi shakar wait cheythatilaa...shakar date vendi vikram wait cheythu .... ..boys potiyathu new comers ayathu kondu alaa...boys cinemayile uladakam kondu matram anu...tn flop aya boys keralathl van hit arnu...


pinne enthu kondu vikramine vach padam pidichuuuuu........... Shankarine vere aaareyum kittiyilleeeee..... Eee big budget padam pidikkaaaann.........

----------


## GangsteR

> niranju.... Surya ingane santhoshippikkum ennu karuthiyilllaaaa.....


podae.......

----------


## anupkerb1

> pinne enthu kondu vikramine vach padam pidichuuuuu........... Shankarine vere aaareyum kittiyilleeeee..... Eee big budget padam pidikkaaaann.........





IO athu star value kondu anenu anoo vijarichee .... ..vikrathe cast cheythathu vikram oru character vendi cheyuna dedicatn hard work kondu matram anu...pine vikrathnu date enu venl availbale anuu...

----------


## GangsteR

Vidyut Jammwal @ VidyutJammwal
#Anjaan releases today... Can't wait for you to see
it and share your feedback...

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan premiere event at Malaysia was a grand
success. #Anjaan releases today. Hope you like this
mass entertainer

----------


## visakh r

> pinne enthu kondu vikramine vach padam pidichuuuuu........... Shankarine vere aaareyum kittiyilleeeee..... Eee big budget padam pidikkaaaann.........


e vikram valya star ayath thanne  aftr anyan aanu...pine vikram star aanenu vechu vikra thine vechu big budget film edukaruth enano ninga parayunath

----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFfqTIe_hvM&app=desktop

----------


## Bunny

> Suriya reject cheyta project aanu


Reject cheythit avum anjaan edutath....ithinte gathy...

----------


## Bunny

> e vikram valya star ayath thanne  aftr anyan aanu...pine vikram star aanenu vechu vikra thine vechu big budget film edukaruth enano ninga parayunath


Vikram athin munne tanne star arunnu....pullide star value poyath after annyan Ann....otta hit deivathirumagal...bakki ellam...

----------


## Bunny

UTV todunath ellam poka avukayanallo in south....

----------


## KingOfKings

ee padam trim cheythu ennu parnjitu ippol 3 hours annu allo?

2 hours 28min ayirinu enkil pinne shakikkam ayirnu

Suirya enthu kariyathina ee padam eduthathu,aa karthik velo koduthal mathiyayirnu

----------


## GangsteR

BEHINDWOODS REVIEW

On the lines of Baasha Bhai and Vishwa Bhai, here comes
a powerful Raju Bhai who enjoys killing and also finds time
for some love. A simple story revolving around a revenge
spree is what Anjaan is all about. The dazzling Suriya looks
dashing and smart. The Neymar like hair do, toned down
costumes and exquisitely built body are all thoroughly
convincing.
Santhosh Sivan's yellow DI throughout the film gives the
much needed look to the Mumbai based underworld film.
There was no darkness in the compositions, to bring out
the brevity of the script. All the gloss and shine goes with
the art direction and shot divisions. Anthony sets a pace
and rhythm to this almost 3 hour long commercial film.
Lingusamy has written the film based on the 'present to
memories' filled non-linear narration to detail a suspense
attempted story. Dialogues to a great extent are acceptable
except for one that keeps coming along.
The Tamil mass audiences want popcorn films. Essentially,
the film has to get over before the eatable gets over.
Anjaan takes its own sweet time to start and wrap. Though
not much time is spent on how Raju and Chandru became
a name to be feared, the Raju Bhai phenomenon is given
the typical cliched hype almost till the second half.
Samantha is cute and apt. The love portions almost work.
Yuvan's background score gives varied colors. The siren
used in the BGM during the build-ups is an
experimentation. Special attention could have been given
to the lip-syncs.
Starting from the perspective of the challenged Krishna
who goes on the picaresque search of his lost brother, the
story dwells too much on the already experienced
cinematic liberties like the act of love, friendship and
revenge.
The pre-interval stunt sequence needs a special mention.
Stunt Silva has made it look live and realistic. Thanks to
Suriya, Vidyut gets his slice of stunts in the flashback.
Dissolved characters, unfurnished villains, stereotypical
narration and song placement duds the flow of the film.
The comedy portion of Brahmanandham forcefully put
post-interval catering to the Telugu audience, is a speed
breaker to the already lurching movie.
The predictable climax makes the whole product less
impactful. One palpable connect towards the denouement
is a life saver. Anjaan goes to the list of, 'Could have been
better' movies.
Verdict: Suriya and Anjaan, let down by the screenplay!
( 2.0 / 5.0 )

----------


## sankarsanadh

tamil mediasil varunnathu mikkathum paid reviews ayirikkum

----------


## KingOfKings

> tamil mediasil varunnathu mikkathum paid reviews ayirikkum


paid means?

----------


## sankarsanadh

Anjaan Review - Anjaan - Style, Guns, Bromance & Mumbai
IndiaGlitz  [Friday, August 15, 2014] 0 Comments

One of the most expected movies of the year has made its arrival in a grand style all over the world. A month long promotions in the form of audio launch, 'Anjaan wars' an android game, and the team travelling all over South India with the entire cast and crew has paved way for the biggest release of Suriya's career. Does the movie live up to the expectation, and raised the status quo of Suriya's mass? Let's find out.

Anjaan is not an out and out Don saga, there's more to it, and Lingusamy has wrapped the traditional South Indian dish with a glittering star cast on & off the screen. The movie is all about Krishna finding his brother, Raju Bai, and the barricades he encounters on his mission. There are enough twists on the narration to keep the audience glued, and they all get unfolded in proper intervals.

The movie is an out & out ‘Suriya’ show. For an actor who has shouldered heavy roles in the past, this is just a cake walk for. Vidyut Jamwal as Chandru/Raju Bai's friend is classy, and his coin spin style deserves a special mention. Samantha pairing with Suriya is fresh and they both share a wonderful chemistry. Manoj Bajpayee makes us believe he's the big shot of Mumbai, even though his screen presence is very limited.

The movie is a fine example of the tremendous team work and the presence of every person is felt throughout. Stunt Silva's action choreography is laudable, and Brinda Sarathy's dialogues are razor sharp. Costume design & the locations for the songs are eye catchy. Santosh Sivan’s camera work is a major plus & there are a couple of scenes where he captured the bird catching a prey and goons getting caught at the same time. Like this the narration is carried forward with visual metaphors.

Yuvan has made a strong comeback and has hit the right notes with the songs and BGM. The, Bang.. Bang.. Bang. theme used with different instruments creates an electrifying mood before action sequences. On the flip side, one can't expect anything new from the movie, be it the story or narration. The twists are guessable & the movie is a tad too long. There is some serious editing needed in the second half & the movie may go under scissors once again after the first week.

It seems, Lingusamy has penned the story with rich cast and 3 twists, it is to be seen whether the star cast alone can save the movie or the twists too add for its glory!

Verdict : A commercial entertainer might not go beyond Suriya's fan base!

Stars : 2.50

----------


## sankarsanadh

> paid means?


positive reviews

----------


## PunchHaaji

വേണൂസ് റിവ്യൂ 

അഞ്ചാന്* റിവ്യു:
-------------------------
സൂര്യ , ലിങ്കുസ്വാമി , അധോലോകം എന്നൊക്കെ പറയുമ്പോ എന്തൊക്കെ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാമോ അതൊക്കെ സിനിമയില്* ഉണ്ട്. നെഞ്ചത്ത് വെടുയുണ്ട കൊണ്ടാല്* ചാവാത്ത, പത്തുപേരെ ഒരുമിച്ചു നിലംപരിശാക്കുന്ന നായകനെ കണ്ടാല്* കുളിര് കോരാന്* സന്നദ്ധനായി വേണം സിനിമയ്ക്ക് കയറാന്*. ചിലപ്പോള്* നമ്മള്* തന്നെ സൂര്യ ആയി പരകായ പ്രവേശം നടത്തേണ്ടി വരും.
അപ്പോത്തിക്കിരിയും കുഞ്ഞനന്തന്*റെ കടയും പോലെയുള്ള സിനിമയ്ക്ക് കയറുന്ന ഒരു മൈന്*ഡ് സെറ്റ് ഉം വച്ച് കൊണ്ട് അഞ്ചാന്* കേറി കണ്ടിട്ട് പടം കത്തി ആണ് കഠ)ര ആണ് എന്നും പറഞ്ഞു ചുമ്മാ അണ്ണന്*മാരെ കുറ്റം പറയരുത് 
യുക്തി, കഥതന്തു, മൂല്യം, മൂല്യച്ചുദി തുടങ്ങിയവയൊന്നും അന്വേഷിച്ചു ആ പരിസരത്തേക്ക് പോവരുത്.
തന്*റെ സഹോദരനെ അന്വേഷിച്ചു ബോംബെയില്* എത്തുന്ന സൂര്യയില്* നിന്നും ആണ് കഥ ആരംഭിക്കുന്നത്. അധോലോകം പക പോക്കലും രക്തചൊരിച്ചലും കൊല്ലും കൊലയും അടങ്ങിയ പഴയ വീഞ്ഞ് കുറച്ചു ട്വിസ്റ്റ്* ഉം ടെര്*ണുംചേര്*ത്ത് ആരാധകരെ തൃപ്തിപ്പെടുത്തുന്ന വിധം പുതിയ കുപ്പിയില്* പകര്*ന്നു നല്*കിയതാണ് അഞ്ചാന്*. കൂടുതല്* പ്രതീക്ഷയൊന്നും ഇല്ലാതെ പോയത് കൊണ്ട് നിരാശപ്പെടെണ്ടി വന്നില്ല. തമിള്* സിനിമ - അധോ ലോകം..ഏതാണ്ട് എല്ലാ സിനിമയും ഒരു പോലെയൊക്കെ തന്നെ.
അണ്ണന്*മാരുടെ അവിഞ്ഞ കൊമെടി സീനൊക്കെ താരതമ്യേന കുറവാണ്. പക്ഷെ പാട്ടിന്*റെ കാര്യത്തില്* ഇത്തവണയും വിട്ടു വീഴ്ചയൊന്നും ഇല്ല. എന്നാലും മൊത്തത്തില്* എന്ജോയ്* ചെയ്തു കണ്ടു തള്ളാവുന്ന ഒരു മാസ്സ് സിനിമ തന്നെ ഇത്.

റേറ്റിംഗ്:
---------------
അണ്ണന്*മാരുടെ വികാരം മനസിലാക്കിക്കൊണ്ട് - 3/5
ബുദ്ദി ജീവികള്*ക്കുള്ള പ്രത്യേക റേറ്റിംഗ് : 1/5

----------


## KingOfKings

> Anjaan Review - Anjaan - Style, Guns, Bromance & Mumbai
> IndiaGlitz  [Friday, August 15, 2014] 0 Comments
> 
> One of the most expected movies of the year has made its arrival in a grand style all over the world. A month long promotions in the form of audio launch, 'Anjaan wars' an android game, and the team travelling all over South India with the entire cast and crew has paved way for the biggest release of Suriya's career. Does the movie live up to the expectation, and raised the status quo of Suriya's mass? Let's find out.
> 
> Anjaan is not an out and out Don saga, there's more to it, and Lingusamy has wrapped the traditional South Indian dish with a glittering star cast on & off the screen. The movie is all about Krishna finding his brother, Raju Bai, and the barricades he encounters on his mission. There are enough twists on the narration to keep the audience glued, and they all get unfolded in proper intervals.
> 
> The movie is an out & out ‘Suriya’ show. For an actor who has shouldered heavy roles in the past, this is just a cake walk for. Vidyut Jamwal as Chandru/Raju Bai's friend is classy, and his coin spin style deserves a special mention. Samantha pairing with Suriya is fresh and they both share a wonderful chemistry. Manoj Bajpayee makes us believe he's the big shot of Mumbai, even though his screen presence is very limited.
> 
> ...


famous sites okke negative review annu alle?

----------


## GangsteR

> Reject cheythit avum anjaan edutath....ithinte gathy...


yess.... GVM movie Dhruva Natchathiram polum cheyyatae aanu ithu cheytathu..

----------


## sankarsanadh

> famous sites okke negative review annu alle?


users reviews thanne genuine,tamil medias downriding cheyyarilla

----------


## KingOfKings

> tamil mediasil varunnathu mikkathum paid reviews ayirikkum





> positive reviews


ee behindwoods okke cash koduthithum 2/5 ye ollo?

appol sherikum TNle talk therethum mosham anno?

BW Thalaiavaa , jilla , veeram okke polun 2.75/5 koduthu

----------


## KingOfKings

> users reviews thanne genuine,tamil medias downriding cheyyarilla



actually ipoom vanathu user review anno?

----------


## ballu

Padam pokku anna...long weekend aya kondu kandaalo ennu alochichatha...  :Laughing: 
Pinnne lingu nalla maker thanne annu...run, sandakozhi oke nalla masala entertainers  ayirun ...pakshe superstar padangal entho paalum ...Ji,bheema, eppo ethu..

----------


## Bunny

> yess.... GVM movie Dhruva Natchathiram polum cheyyatae aanu ithu cheytathu..


Ath gauthavunayi entho issue ayi drop ayathalle

----------


## Perumthachan

> i really dont know.. ividulla vikram fans ellam thanne surya haters aanennu thonnunnu.. chumma oronnum pokkikkondu varum... ee vengan kure naal illarunnu... innu pongi vannatha..


inganoru sambhavam ippazhaa ariyunnathu.

----------


## KingOfKings

> Padam pokku anna...long weekend aya kondu kandaalo ennu alochichatha... 
> Pinnne lingu nalla maker thanne annu...run, sandakozhi oke nalla masala entertainers  ayirun ...pakshe superstar padangal entho paalum ...Ji,bheema, eppo ethu..


lingu oru nalla makerum alla

Small star avumpol nammude xpection kurayum appol  quality kurjalum feel cheyilla

ee lingusammy yode theatre karru mariyadu parjnathalle duration trim cheyan ayal samadicho ?

ayal trim cheyan allow cheythu enkil pinneyum watchable akum ayirnu

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> Ath gauthavunayi entho issue ayi drop ayathalle


Yes...athinu nall vila kodukendi varum...thallayude best time...aa padam keri kolluthum...gautam maximum effor edukum athil...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Padam pokku anna...long weekend aya kondu kandaalo ennu alochichatha... 
> Pinnne lingu nalla maker thanne annu...run, sandakozhi oke nalla masala entertainers  ayirun ...pakshe superstar padangal entho paalum ...Ji,bheema, eppo ethu..


Lingu below avg direct tane anuuu....agerd ota padam eniku ishta petatilaa.....run elam just an avg moviee....nthg more

----------


## KingOfKings

> Yes...athinu nall vila kodukendi varum...thallayude best time...aa oadam keri kolluthum...gautam maximum effor edukum athil...


GVM vashi ayyi

Suriya kku GVM node kurachu adjust cheyamam ayirnu ,onnum illa enkilum GVM suriykku nallathu mathrame kodithitollu

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> GVM vashi ayyi
> 
> Suriya kku GVM node kurachu adjust cheyamam ayirnu ,onnum illa enkilum GVM suriykku nallathu mathrame kodithitollu


Suriyaku ee break kodutathu thane gautamalle...aa padam cheytahe ithu cheytathayirunu ithnte prateeksha...suryude peromancum ee padathil nalla moshamanu

----------


## ballu

> lingu oru nalla makerum alla
> 
> Small star avumpol nammude xpection kurayum appol  quality kurjalum feel cheyilla
> 
> ee lingusammy yode theatre karru mariyadu parjnathalle duration trim cheyan ayal samadicho ?
> 
> ayal trim cheyan allow cheythu enkil pinneyum watchable akum ayirnu


Anandam mam ayirunu hero...nalla padam annu....run cheyumpo madavan was a top star....
Big stars ine vetchu cheyumpo mooparu chilapo compromise cheyan nokki kulam akunathu avum....
Sandakozhi nalla padam ayirunu ...allathe vishal valiya star allatha kondu nammuku nalathu anu ennu thoniyathu onnum alla... :Laughing:

----------


## KingOfKings

> Suriyaku ee break kodutathu thane gautamalle...aa padam cheytahe ithu cheytathayirunu ithnte prateeksha...suryude peromancum ee padathil nalla moshamanu


Suriya padam kanda oru feel illa,entho oru low clas tamil padam kanda oru feel annu

Suriya pandathe pole script onnum nokkunille?

----------


## ballu

> Lingu below avg direct tane anuuu....agerd ota padam eniku ishta petatilaa.....run elam just an avg moviee....nthg more


Nighalku ishtam ayillanki below avg akuvo ....... :Mr. Green:

----------


## KingOfKings

> Nighalku ishtam ayillanki below avg akuvo .......


entha machan Lingu fan anno?

----------


## anupkerb1

> Nighalku ishtam ayillanki below avg akuvo .......


ningalku ishtam ayathu kondu abv avg akoo ?? agerd last 3 project matram mathi ......Bheema ipolum maranatilaa...run bheema vettai elam kandathu nayikude basel anuu...runl meera jasmine adyam ayii glamours akunu....alathe run quality gud ayathu kondu alaaaaaaa

----------


## Bunny

Linghu masala pack cheyan ariyam....but big stars varumbol kolamakum....

Gvm vijaye vech announce cheyth suryak vendi script cheyth ajith cheyunna padam anallo ini....
Ellam diff script Ann enn angeru parayunundelum ellam onnu tanne arikum

Btw gvm simbu padam entayi....avan otiri padam announce cheyunund trailor irakunund posterum und...but padam irakky alkare budhimuttipikunnilla...

----------


## kunjumon

Kandu. ...
typical masala padam....
Surya kollaam, next big positive is yuvans bgm...
direction pora... oru top star padathinte standard illa...
hit aavendathaanu .... 
padam kazhinju nalla response aayirunnu. ..

----------


## Gopikrishnan

padam 2nd half kondoi tholachu...

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Anjaan is Logicless...below avg stuff...
1.5/5
Mumbai gangsters should file a case against surya and linguswami for presenting mumbai and mumbai gangsters in this stupid manner....poorly written script,childish charectorisations,unwanted songs and avg direction.....
Dissapointed :)

----------


## kunjumon

> Linghu masala pack cheyan ariyam....but big stars varumbol kolamakum....
> 
> Gvm vijaye vech announce cheyth suryak vendi script cheyth ajith cheyunna padam anallo ini....
> Ellam diff script Ann enn angeru parayunundelum ellam onnu tanne arikum
> 
> Btw gvm simbu padam entayi....avan otiri padam announce cheyunund trailor irakunund posterum und...but padam irakky alkare budhimuttipikunnilla...


gvm - ajith padam puthiya script aanu...
45 vayassulla role vijay or surya ippo cheyyum kaathirunno...  :Laughing:

----------


## Gopikrishnan

surya thane big +ve....

----------


## ballu

> entha machan Lingu fan anno?



Fan alla...run , sandakozhi oke well made commercial padangal ayirunu....eppo mosham aye eduthitu undavum...pakshe athu kondu angheru oru mosham maker avunilla...even payya was enjoyable n thats a recent film ....




> ningalku ishtam ayathu kondu abv avg akoo ?? agerd last 3 project matram mathi ......Bheema ipolum maranatilaa...run bheema vettai elam kandathu nayikude basel anuu...runl meera jasmine adyam ayii glamours akunu....alathe run quality gud ayathu kondu alaaaaaaa


Oru below avg film maker ayirunu enu enki 3 off the 4 superstars wouldn't have given him dates ....dharani last edutha cinema oke mosham anu ennu vetchu anghere mosham maker enu vilikan pattula...
Run glamor :No:  ..oru belly button kaanichathu ano glamor ....

----------


## ITV

At TVM Ajantha for Anjaan

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ithu GVMnte praku thanne....thaniku aadyamayi oru high end solo superhit sammanicha kure nalla depth ulla characters kodutha directore thalliparayandarnu...

----------


## ballu

> Linghu masala pack cheyan ariyam....but big stars varumbol kolamakum....
> 
> Gvm vijaye vech announce cheyth suryak vendi script cheyth ajith cheyunna padam anallo ini....
> Ellam diff script Ann enn angeru parayunundelum ellam onnu tanne arikum
> 
> Btw gvm simbu padam entayi....avan otiri padam announce cheyunund trailor irakunund posterum und...but padam irakky alkare budhimuttipikunnilla...


GVM pandu vijayne vetchu padam cheyan nokiyapo pulli kurachu foreigen dvd koduthu athu pole cheyan paranjhirunu... :Laughing: 

Yohannan oke athu kazinjuu kure ayita announce cheythathu....simbu padam burneril anu....athu drop avum mikavarum..

----------


## KingOfKings

> gvm - ajith padam puthiya script aanu...
> 45 vayassulla role vijay or surya ippo cheyyum kaathirunno...


ningal Suriya vidu Suriya kku aa role cheyan patti illa enkil no Ajith even Kamal hassan cant do that

thats suriya

----------


## kunjumon

> ningal Suriya vidu Suriya kku aa role cheyan patti illa enkil no Ajith even Kamal hassan cant do that
> 
> thats suriya


 :Ennekollu:  veruppikkaathedei ....

----------


## kunjumon

> GVM pandu vijayne vetchu padam cheyan nokiyapo pulli kurachu foreigen dvd koduthu athu pole cheyan paranjhirunu...
> 
> Yohannan oke athu kazinjuu kure ayita announce cheythathu....simbu padam burneril anu....athu drop avum mikavarum..


shoot almost complete aayathaanu simbu padam...
pakshe avanu vaalu ,vettai mannan irakkaathe ithu complete cheyyaan pattilla. .. aa avastha aanu....

----------


## KingOfKings

> veruppikkaathedei ....


enthu?ningal Varnaam ayirnam onnum kandlle athu Ajithne kondu cheyan pattumo?

----------


## ballu

> shoot almost complete aayathaanu simbu padam...
> pakshe avanu vaalu ,vettai mannan irakkaathe ithu complete cheyyaan pattilla. .. aa avastha aanu....


Complete ayyo...oru maasam entho alle shoot nadanollu...pinne vettai mannan dropped alle...vaalu only one song left to be shot....nayans ulla pafam almost theerunnu....

----------


## Bunny

> gvm - ajith padam puthiya script aanu...
> 45 vayassulla role vijay or surya ippo cheyyum kaathirunno...


3um investigative thrillers.....so oro actorsinu vendi script changes varutiyatavum.....

----------


## Bunny

> GVM pandu vijayne vetchu padam cheyan nokiyapo pulli kurachu foreigen dvd koduthu athu pole cheyan paranjhirunu...
> 
> Yohannan oke athu kazinjuu kure ayita announce cheythathu....simbu padam burneril anu....athu drop avum mikavarum..


Yes ...ath pokkiri timil Ann...

Yohan okka.2 years munne announced ayatha

----------


## Perumthachan

> Run glamor ..oru belly button kaanichathu ano glamor ....


oru belly buttono? meera jasmine nu onnil kooduthalundo?

----------


## Bunny

> shoot almost complete aayathaanu simbu padam...
> pakshe avanu vaalu ,vettai mannan irakkaathe ithu complete cheyyaan pattilla. .. aa avastha aanu....


Etelum irangiya maty....

----------


## Bunny

> Complete ayyo...oru maasam entho alle shoot nadanollu...pinne vettai mannan dropped alle...vaalu only one song left to be shot....nayans ulla pafam almost theerunnu....


Vmannan drop ayitilana tonunne...vaalu 3 kollam ayi irangum enn parayunnu...epo irangun avanu polum ariyilla

----------


## Perumthachan

> Gvm vijaye vech announce cheyth suryak vendi script cheyth ajith cheyunna padam anallo ini....


vijay - surya - ajith. oru script iverkellarkkunna yojikkunnu. aalanusarichu maattam varutthunnu. sick!

----------


## Nithz

Shornur Melam

----------


## Bunny

> vijay - surya - ajith. oru script iverkellarkkunna yojikkunnu. aalanusarichu maattam varutthunnu. sick!


Same plot arikkum.....3 pere vechum announce cheytath investigative thrillers anallo...

----------


## ballu

> Yes ...ath pokkiri timil Ann...
> 
> Yohan okka.2 years munne announced ayatha


Ye...pokiri timeil 



> oru belly buttono? meera jasmine nu onnil kooduthalundo?


:) chilapo kaanum ...dig cheyan avasaram kitilla..... :Laughing: 



> Vmannan drop ayitilana tonunne...vaalu 3 kollam ayi irangum enn parayunnu...epo irangun avanu polum ariyilla


Vaalu eyide almost  theerthu ennu kandu...song stills  oke vanirunu....

----------


## Janapriyan

Anjaan kandu Average movie 
lingu swami kayyil inivonnum  illa thonnunnu 
Lag undu 1st & 2nd half 
Enkilum mass masala ishtapedunnavarkku one time kaanaam 
enikku singam 2 vinekkal better aayi thonni Anjaan 

2.5/5

Shornur Melam Fans Show 7 30 
HF (960 + seatr) 
Jilla fans show  ivide full allayirunnu 
Surya happy aanennu thonnunnu film theernnu chendamelam palabhishekam okke undayirunnu 
11 am Shiw um HF aanu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Watched Film
Rating:2/5

----------


## xeon

Movie crow review 1.7/5  :Girl Mad: 

http://www.moviecrow.com/News/5314/a...-misses-target

----------


## kunjumon

> 3um investigative thrillers.....so ro actorsinu vendi script changes varutiyatavum.....


angerde kayyil oneline orupaadundu....
ikka-lalumaayi vare project aalochichittundu....
Ajith padam ithonnumallaatha puthiya plot ennaanu kettathu....
4 varsham munbu ajithine vechu cheyyaanirunna item polumalla sadhanam. ...

----------


## Janapriyan



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> veruppikkaathedei ....


Bro Anjan Kandapol Surya Mass Manassilayi. Gvm oke avg script kondu superb ennu parayipikum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> enthu?ningal Varnaam ayirnam onnum kandlle athu Ajithne kondu cheyan pattumo?


Ajith cheytha mankatha surya cheythal moonjum. Annian surya cheythal moonjum. Gilli surya cheythal moonjum

----------


## kunjumon

> Bro Anjan Kandapol Surya Mass Manassilayi. Gvm oke avg script kondu superb ennu parayipikum


Surya nannaayi thanne cheythille, problem was with the technical team....
Lingunte direction poraayirunnu, enthinu santhosh sivante camerawork aanennu oraalum parayilla. ..
wonder where they spent the money. ...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> angerde kayyil oneline orupaadundu....
> ikka-lalumaayi vare project aalochichittundu....
> Ajith padam ithonnumallaatha puthiya plot ennaanu kettathu....
> 4 varsham munbu ajithine vechu cheyyaanirunna item polumalla sadhanam. ...


Two get up conform ayi . new look um kollam. BT I like first look

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> angerde kayyil oneline orupaadundu....
> ikka-lalumaayi vare project aalochichittundu....
> Ajith padam ithonnumallaatha puthiya plot ennaanu kettathu....
> 4 varsham munbu ajithine vechu cheyyaanirunna item polumalla sadhanam. ...


Gvm simbu film drop ayi till a. Shoot complete alla.thala55 nu shesham undakum

----------


## Bunny

> angerde kayyil oneline orupaadundu....
> ikka-lalumaayi vare project aalochichittundu....
> Ajith padam ithonnumallaatha puthiya plot ennaanu kettathu....
> 4 varsham munbu ajithine vechu cheyyaanirunna item polumalla sadhanam. ...


Entavumen nokam...

Pulli oru Dileep movie announce cheytarunalo

----------


## Janapriyan



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Kandu. ...
> typical masala padam....
> Surya kollaam, next big positive is yuvans bgm...
> direction pora... oru top star padathinte standard illa...
> hit aavendathaanu .... 
> padam kazhinju nalla response aayirunnu. ..


Ivide response moshamanu. Ithrayum duration kurakamarnnu. Bhramandam scene. Second and final song avoid cheyamarnnu

----------


## Bunny

Ithinte fate ariyavunond arikkun santhosh sivan onnum valya promotion illarunnu

----------


## michael

> Ajith cheytha mankatha surya cheythal moonjum. Annian surya cheythal moonjum. Gilli surya cheythal moonjum


gilli aarekondu vennelum cheyyaan pattum....baaki rendum correct aanu.....telugu kandapol aanu vijayudae range manassilaayathu...chummaathalla telugu teams parayunnae avarudae super satrintae padam remake cheythu nashipikunna star aanu vijay ennu...

----------


## KeralaVarma

Padam kandu average movie

----------


## GangsteR

> Ajith cheytha mankatha surya cheythal moonjum. Annian surya cheythal moonjum. Gilli surya cheythal moonjum


 :Jokker: ..

----------


## michael

> Ithinte fate ariyavunond arikkun santhosh sivan onnum valya promotion illarunnu



aaru parannu angeru odukathae dialogue adiyaayirunnu.....

----------


## KingOfKings

> Ajith cheytha mankatha surya cheythal moonjum. Annian surya cheythal moonjum. Gilli surya cheythal moonjum


Mnakatha okke Suriya easy ayyi cheyum , Anniyan its only vikram

----------


## michael

> Mnakatha okke Suriya easy ayyi cheyum , Anniyan its only vikram



mankatha typical ajith movie aanu....aa chiri onnum verae aarkum cheyyaan pattilla....

----------


## KingOfKings

@GangsteR  padam kannan poyi ille?

----------


## KingOfKings

> mankatha typical ajith movie aanu....aa chiri onnum verae aarkum cheyyaan pattilla....


Lets wait Aduthathu Venkat prabhu movie alle?Suriya performance will give you the answer

----------


## kunjumon

> Ivide response moshamanu. Ithrayum duration kurakamarnnu. Bhramandam scene. Second and final song avoid cheyamarnnu


length nalla prashnamaanu. ...
ivide nalla response aanu... 
TN-il pakshe porennu thonnunnu. ..

----------


## kunjumon

> Mnakatha okke Suriya easy ayyi cheyum , Anniyan its only vikram


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## KingOfKings

> length nalla prashnamaanu. ...
> ivide nalla response aanu... 
> TN-il pakshe porennu thonnunnu. ..


2.28hrs akkan therumanicha padam pinnyum kondu 3hours akki

----------


## kunjumon

> Lets wait Aduthathu Venkat prabhu movie alle?Suriya performance will give you the answer


Suryade performance ivide aarum kuttam paranjilla...
he is talented, dedicated and hardworking. ..
ithilum highlight surya thanneyaanu....
ennu vechu valiya dialogue onnum venda....

----------


## KingOfKings

> Ivide response moshamanu. Ithrayum duration kurakamarnnu. Bhramandam scene. Second and final song avoid cheyamarnnu


Bhramandam scences onnum mattan pattila becoz Suriya has got a big market in telugu which is equal to Rajini

----------


## kunjumon

> 2.28hrs akkan therumanicha padam pinnyum kondu 3hours akki


athra mathiyaayirunnu. ...

----------


## KingOfKings

> athra mathiyaayirunnu. ...


ee lingusammy manaporrvam kanicha paniyano enu enikku oru doubt undu ayal alle parnjathu trim cheyan pattilla ennu

----------


## KingOfKings

@kunjumon out of topic

ningal thanne ivduthe old kunjumon?

ningal mammoty fan alle?

----------


## michael

> Bhramandam scences onnum mattan pattila becoz Suriya has got a big market in telugu which is equal to Rajini


ningal tinju relative aano....

----------


## MHP369

> Mnakatha okke Suriya easy ayyi cheyum , Anniyan its only vikram


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## KingOfKings

> ningal tinju relative aano....


alla macha njan parnjathu true alle?

wrong anno?

----------


## michael

> alla macha njan parnjathu true alle?
> 
> wrong anno?



wrong aanu rajiniyumaayi compare cheyyaan pattilla....next to rajini...ennu parayaam.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> gilli aarekondu vennelum cheyyaan pattum....baaki rendum correct aanu.....telugu kandapol aanu vijayudae range manassilaayathu...chummaathalla telugu teams parayunnae avarudae super satrintae padam remake cheythu nashipikunna star aanu vijay ennu...


Koppanu. ..Gilli tamil version anu better

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ..


Raju nahi rayu bhai bolo

----------


## KingOfKings

> wrong aanu rajiniyumaayi compare cheyyaan pattilla....next to rajini...ennu parayaam.


ok

ee tinju entha ellavariyum rajini mayyi compare cheyumo?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> length nalla prashnamaanu. ...
> ivide nalla response aanu... 
> TN-il pakshe porennu thonnunnu. ..


Ys around 3hr

----------


## Flackyz

> ajith cheytha mankatha surya cheythal moonjum. annian surya cheythal moonjum. Gilli surya cheythal moonjum


bhai annyane onnum vach compare cheyyatheee..... Athinu iniyum mookkkkaaanam....

----------


## kunjumon



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> bhai annyane onnum vach compare cheyyatheee..... Athinu iniyum mookkkkaaanam....


Alllllapineeeee

----------


## kunjumon

> @kunjumon out of topic
> 
> ningal thanne ivduthe old kunjumon?
> 
> ningal mammoty fan alle?


athe. ........

----------


## KingOfKings

> athe. ........


pinne ippol mohanlal fan ayyo?

----------


## michael

> 



eval bikini pattilla ennu paranallae...I vendennu vechathu,.....

----------


## kunjumon

> eval bikini pattilla ennu paranallae...I vendennu vechathu,.....


avalku skin allergy aayirunnu aa samayathu. ...

----------


## kunjumon

> pinne ippol mohanlal fan ayyo?


aa pic-um siggyile dialogue-um kandappol oru resam thonni....angane ittathaa....

----------


## michael

> avalku skin allergy aayirunnu aa samayathu. ...


athu nannaayi amy thannae eniku ishtem....

----------


## Flackyz

> 


iniyum poratteeeeeeee..................

----------


## renjuus

> 


 Ithu valla filmileyum aano atho some photoshoot???

----------


## shahin369

innu kanan irunnatha, cancel cheythu

----------


## ITV

Anjaan first half 
Bad script 
Interval twist though predictable, it was the only positive item
Targeted mainly Telugu audience 
Tamil Cinemayude oru quality illa
Worst action choreography ever in recent times 
Maattraan first half is a classic

Njan Innu thanne Samantha thuni shekharana dhanasambharanapirivu thudangum

----------


## michael

> Anjaan first half 
> Bad script 
> Interval twist though predictable, it was the only positive item
> Targeted mainly Telugu audience 
> Tamil Cinemayude oru quality illa
> Worst action choreography ever in recent times 
> Maattraan first half is a classic
> 
> Njan Innu thanne Samantha thuni shekharana dhanasambharanapirivu thudangum


status eppadi........

----------


## kunjumon

> Ithu valla filmileyum aano atho some photoshoot???


valla filmileyum aanenkil ee threadil iduvo?
padathil ullathaanu...  :Doh:

----------


## saamy

> Mnakatha okke Suriya easy ayyi cheyum , Anniyan its only vikram


mangatha aru chyumennu :Laughing:  aa performance kandanu nik ajithne ishtamayath oralkum aa oru energyil perform chyan pattilla ..anniyan vikratheyallathe areyum sankalpikan polum patilla..

----------


## renjuus

> valla filmileyum aanenkil ee threadil iduvo?
> padathil ullathaanu...


ee filmil bikini scene undo..Gr8...Appo thakarthu  :Band: ..thanks 4 the snap bhai.. :Giveup:

----------


## LaL Addictz

*അഞ്ചാൻ സൂര്യഫാന്*സ് ആറ്റിങ്ങല്* ആദ്യദിനാഘോഷം
'Anjaan'. Attingal Surya Fans Celebration. 
Flash Mob, Palabhishekam, @ Ganga Theater.
eXclusive Video :)*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=703819386361861

----------


## GangsteR

:Band: ......

----------


## Nithz

One Of The Reason To Watch Anjaan In Big Screen  :Band:

----------


## visakh r

> length nalla prashnamaanu. ...ivide nalla response aanu... TN-il pakshe porennu thonnunnu. ..


ath angane thanne avualo...thaliva irangiya tymil..keralathil van respons ayirunallo...enit padam tn il erangiyapo...just oru hit il othungi

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> valla filmileyum aanenkil ee threadil iduvo?
> padathil ullathaanu...


Yesterday Ithu ivide aro paranjirunnu avanu 1day ban kitti @josemon avan paranjathellam sathyamads

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR  padam kannan poyi ille?


no macha...pokanam

----------


## Iam RMU

> gilli aarekondu vennelum cheyyaan pattum....baaki rendum correct aanu.....telugu kandapol aanu vijayudae range manassilaayathu...chummaathalla telugu teams parayunnae avarudae super satrintae padam remake cheythu nashipikunna star aanu vijay ennu...


gilli surya cheythal pasht akum. Chuma oron vilich parayathe . Surya mass cheythal entanu range en elarkum ariyam.athu vit pidi. . Industrial hit ayrnu gilli. .  :Laughing:  ask mahesh fan @POKIRI avan parayum ethu version ane better enu

----------


## Ethan Hunt

*Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  9m
#Anjaan-2.5/5. Does not live up 2 expectation. Suriya does his best but script lets him down. Best moment in lengthy film is interval block.*

----------


## Ethan Hunt

*Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  8m
#Anjaan – 2.5/5. It is made like a masala entertainer.The Mumbai actors who play the bad guys lip sync does not match. Sam looks glamorous*

----------


## saamy

> One Of The Reason To Watch Anjaan In Big Screen


 :Icecream:  :Icecream:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> One Of The Reason To Watch Anjaan In Big Screen


Saaaaminte oru song undu

----------


## avd

> gilli surya cheythal pasht akum. Chuma oron vilich parayathe . Surya mass cheythal entanu range en elarkum ariyam.athu vit pidi. . Industrial hit ayrnu gilli. .  ask mahesh fan @POKIRI avan parayum ethu version ane better enu


surya abinayichu pashtu aakan enthu malamarikunna abinayamanu vijay ghilliyil cheythe....vijay kidu ayitu thanneyanu cheythe but that doesn't mean surya cant do that role well
pinne angane abinayam vachu compare cheyanamenkil
 vijaykum ajithinum oru Vaaranam Aayiram and Nandha cheyyan pato???

----------


## Ethan Hunt

*Prashanth ‏@itisprashanth  3h
#anjaan - 2/5 , pathetic commercial movie, watch at your own risk, full review* youtu.be/0e9moxT9sDU?a

----------


## Iam RMU

> surya abinayichu pashtu aakan enthu malamarikunna abinayamanu vijay ghilliyil cheythe....vijay kidu ayitu thanneyanu cheythe but that doesn't mean surya cant do that role wellpinne angane abinayam vachu compare cheyanamenkil vijaykum ajithinum oru Vaaranam Aayiram and Nandha cheyyan pato???


varanam ayiram ,nandha onum alelum njangak venda. Njan tamil padam kanunath entertainmentin ane athu vijay tharunund. Gilli cheythu mala marikan onum ilan nenak thonunatanu, ah energy, screen presence ore pole kidu ayal padam kidu aku, except for ayan ,surya is a failure in mass films.chuma volume kooti nela vilicha mass akila. Vijay k v1000 cheyan patila, suryak gilli orikalum patila, especially humour part and punch dialouge part

----------


## ITV

Pathetic second half

Worst movie of Suriya undoubtedly 

BGM 80s thottu pokum

Gautham Menon padam kalanju ithu cheytha Suriya pputthhimaan thanne

----------


## POKIRI

> surya abinayichu pashtu aakan enthu malamarikunna abinayamanu vijay ghilliyil cheythe....vijay kidu ayitu thanneyanu cheythe but that doesn't mean surya cant do that role well
> pinne angane abinayam vachu compare cheyanamenkil
>  vijaykum ajithinum oru Vaaranam Aayiram and Nandha cheyyan pato???


Agreed Ghilli doesnt offer anything big for performance...but there is sumthing called screen presence and mass impact...athonnum illel enthonnu Ghilli...? Thuppakki climax thanne edu...oru normal one on one scene...athu athrem massy aayittundel there is a presence of Vijay...mass roles Surya kku cheyyaan pattolla ennalla...but there is always lack of comfort in him...punch dialogue parayumbo venda idathum vendatha idathum pallum njermabum okke purathidum...oru air piditham kaanum...now I doesn't mean dat he is not a good actor...he is...but mass cheyyumbo pulli yil oru spelling mistake eppolum kaanum...Anjaan ile fight scenes ilum ithu visible aanu...the same thing will fit for Vijay very easily..but as u said VA, Nandha etc will always remain his and his only...  :Yes3:

----------


## avd

> varanam ayiram ,nandha onum alelum njangak venda. Njan tamil padam kanunath entertainmentin ane athu vijay tharunund. Gilli cheythu mala marikan onum ilan nenak thonunatanu, ah energy, screen presence ore pole kidu ayal padam kidu aku, except for ayan ,surya is a failure in mass films.chuma volume kooti nela vilicha mass akila. Vijay k v1000 cheyan patila, suryak gilli orikalum patila, especially humour part and punch dialouge part


athonnum allelum vijayku  paranjitilla :Giveup: 
ghilli surya cheythal vijayekal nannakumenu njan paranjilla...but still he could have done it well
pinne ee punch dialogum massonum alla njan Suryayil ninnu expect cheyunathu

----------


## avd

> Agreed Ghilli doesnt offer anything big for performance...but there is sumthing called screen presence and mass impact...athonnum illel enthonnu Ghilli...? Thuppakki climax thanne edu...oru normal one on one scene...athu athrem massy aayittundel there is a presence of Vijay...mass roles Surya kku cheyyaan pattolla ennalla...but there is always lack of comfort in him...punch dialogue parayumbo venda idathum vendatha idathum pallum njermabum okke purathidum...oru air piditham kaanum...now I doesn't mean dat he is not a good actor...he is...but mass cheyyumbo pulli yil oru spelling mistake eppolum kaanum...Anjaan ile fight scenes ilum ithu visible aanu...the same thing will fit for Vijay very easily..but as u said VA, Nandha etc will always remain his and his only...


completely agree...eniku pullide Singam series oonnum ishtapetilla ...ee punch dialogues parayumbo orupadu strain eduthu parayunna pole thonum

----------


## Ethan Hunt

Nalllaa Koooraa reviews annaloo kelkuneee  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Iam RMU

> athonnum allelum vijayku  paranjitillaghilli surya cheythal vijayekal nannakumenu njan paranjilla...but still he could have done it wellpinne ee punch dialogum massonum alla njan Suryayil ninnu expect cheyunathu


venda annanu paranjit ela ath onum athu kond thane more people love him  :Laughing:  . Ne paranjath thane njanum parayunu gilli , suryak paranjit ela, mass impact kitathum ela . Ne thane paranju ne suryayil ninu expect cheyunath entanen  :Laughing:  suryak gilli cheyth nanakam enki vijayk nandayum cheyum. V 1000 patila, becuase he wont get that plus two boy look.

----------


## avd

> venda annanu paranjit ela ath onum athu kond thane more people love him  . Ne paranjath thane njanum parayunu gilli , suryak paranjit ela, mass impact kitathum ela . Ne thane paranju ne suryayil ninu expect cheyunath entanen  suryak gilli cheyth nanakam enki vijayk nandayum cheyum. V 1000 patila, becuase he wont get that plus two boy look.


athenkilum onnu sammadichu thannallo :Giveup: ...santhosham

----------


## POKIRI

> completely agree...eniku pullide Singam series oonnum ishtapetilla ...ee punch dialogues parayumbo orupadu strain eduthu parayunna pole thonum


Khaak khaaka ile Anbuselvan is the best Surya in terms of mass and screen presence  :Coolthumb:  ippo ee fans koodiyappol aanu suryakku kooduthal formula padangalude purake pokaan kaaranam..  :Yes3:

----------


## ITV

Anjaan is a disgrace to mass masala entertainers

----------


## POKIRI

> Nalllaa Koooraa reviews annaloo kelkuneee


Singham 2 okke BB aayalum Ithu pole ulla pdangal vihayikkaruth enne njan parayuu...ithrem caliber ulla director okke over confidence kaaranam aalukal shashi aakkana paripaadi nirthanam...illel theyll follow d same..

----------


## avd

> Khaak khaaka ile Anbuselvan is the best Surya in terms of mass and screen presence  ippo ee fans koodiyappol aanu suryakku kooduthal formula padangalude purake pokaan kaaranam..


yes...but athil ithu pole punch dialogues and anavashya heroism onnumilla...aa type roles aanu pulliku kooduthal suit akunathu and not Duraisingam,aadhavan
but anjaan raju bhai bhedamanu

----------


## ITV

Suriya enna nadan enthu kanditta ee script select cheythennu manassilaakunnilla

----------


## Iam RMU

Khaka khaka superb. Tailor made role for surya.

----------


## Iam RMU

> Singham 2 okke BB aayalum Ithu pole ulla pdangal vihayikkaruth enne njan parayuu...ithrem caliber ulla director okke over confidence kaaranam aalukal shashi aakkana paripaadi nirthanam...illel theyll follow d same..


samanthaism  :Hunter:

----------


## ITV

> Ithu valla filmileyum aano atho some photoshoot???


Anjaan song Oru Kan Jaadai, athile extreme show

----------


## ITV

disgrace to Mass Masala Entertainers

Ettavum albuthappeduthiyathu enthu kanditta SANTHOSH SIVAN ee padam cheythuvennathaanu

Opening scenele train engine angles ozhike ithorikkalum oru Santhosh Sivan work ennu paranjaal its a disgrace to his career

----------


## Ethan Hunt

*critics oke nalla vanam perumarunudu seems like a bigger disaster than matraan*  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## ITV

Surprised to see the 'U' certificate for this

Ivarokke thanneyaano previous releasesum censor cheythathu

----------


## amarnath

> surya abinayichu pashtu aakan enthu malamarikunna abinayamanu vijay ghilliyil cheythe....vijay kidu ayitu thanneyanu cheythe but that doesn't mean surya cant do that role well
> pinne angane abinayam vachu compare cheyanamenkil
>  vijaykum ajithinum oru Vaaranam Aayiram and Nandha cheyyan pato???


Nandha supposed to have Ajith and Shivaji ganesn instead of Surya and rajkiran
Nandha,Ghajini,KaakaKaaka,NerukkuNer these all supposed to be done by ajith first..I am sure gowtham menon,armurugadoss,bala verywell know than us who will fit the role well.

----------


## singam

> One Of The Reason To Watch Anjaan In Big Screen


Ithu ullathano... :shocked:

----------


## avd

> Nandha supposed to have Ajith and Shivaji ganesn instead of Surya and rajkiran
> Nandha,Ghajini,KaakaKaaka,NerukkuNer these all supposed to be done by ajith first..I am sure gowtham menon,armurugadoss,bala verywell know than us who will fit the role well.


yes....pakshe  ajith aa nerathu car racum mattu karanavum paranju ee rolesokke kalanjille....and mankatha ozhichu nalla oru kidilan characterum cheythilla

----------


## amarnath

> yes....pakshe  ajith aa nerathu car racum mattu karanavum paranju ee rolesokke kalanjille....and mankatha ozhichu nalla oru kidilan characterum cheythilla


surya did fantastic job as *Actor* in those films .
But Ajith is damn good actor and ajith neglecting some great scrips like nandha,KaakaKaaka,Gajini and doing many illogical films like Jana,Anjenaya,Aalwar,tirupathi lead to some perception GVM film will answer that.

----------


## kannur Raja

The day, which has been waiting by the millions of Surya's fans, has finally arrived. The actor's much-hyped Anjaan has hit the screens with a bang. The movie has been simultaneously released in two languages in record-number of screens, which clearly tells the buzz around the film.

Surya's movies usually releases with a lot of expectations as the films rarely fail to meet the demands of a regular cine-goer. This time, he has paired up with Lingusamy, who has the history of delivering good commercial entertainers. Now, let us see what they have offered in Anjaan. Read on for the review...

Divided by bodies, united by friendship could be the best words to describe the friendship of Raju Bhai (Surya) and Chandru (Vidyut Jamwal). The movie begins with Krishnan (Surya), who claims to be the brother of Raju, searching his missing brother in Mumbai. He comes across those people, who were connected with his sibling in one or the other way. He tries to know the whereabouts of the missing man even from the Raju's enemies.

This part builds a kind of curiosity and people wait with bated breathe to know about Raju Bhai. A flashback tells about the friendship that was shared by Chandru and Raju. As they started getting popular in the underworld, the list of enemies too grows. A new police commissioner decides to clean the city and kills a few men from their gang for which Raju Bhai retaliates by kidnapping his daughter (Samantha) and subsequently they fall in love. This affair diverts the attention of Surya from his profession and the close friends have a small miscommunication!

{rating}

At this juncture, they get into a trouble with a bigger criminal (Manoj Bajpai) than them. The first half ends with the death of Chandru. Who killed Chandru? Who is Krishnan? What happened to Raju and Jeeva's love? Watch the movie to get the answers for these questions.      

- * One India - Anjaan Review*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> andiiyode oompipoyi alle...


 :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kannur Raja

{rating}Surya is one of the most popular Tamil actors in Andhra Pradesh and Telangana regions and most of his film, which released with Telugu versions, have become big hits at the Box Office here. Sikandar, the Telugu version of his latest Tamil film Anjaan, has been creating positive buzz, ever since producer Lagadapati Shridhar bought its dubbing rights. Its music and promos have garnered positive response.

Sikandar is an action thriller movie with all other commercial ingredients to woo the mass audience. Surya' electrifying performance is the main highlight of the film. Lingusamy's interesting story and punch dialogues, Yuvan Shankar Raja's trendy music, Santosh Sivan's brilliant cinematography, Samantha's glamour, superb action, dance and comedy scenes and beautiful costumes and locales are other attractions of the movie.

Lingusamy has written a routine story for Sikandar, which is all about guy's search for his brother. But he has spiced it up with commercial ingredients. The movie begins with a simple introduction of Surya. The first half of the film has a few romantic and funny scenes that keep you engaged. A twist at the interval, the movie gains momentum, but the second half lets you down with its boring screenplay. The climax is predictable.

Kanya Kumari based Krishna (Surya) comes to Mumbai in search of his brother Raju. In bid to find clues about his brother, he meets Kadar Bhai, who narrates the story of Raju (Surya) and his friend Chandru (Vidyut Jamwal). Things start falling apart between the two, when Raju falls in love with commissioner's daughter (Samantha). One a fine day, someone attacks on both Chandru and Raju. What happened next? Will Krishna be able to find his brother? Will Raju be get his lady love? The rest of the story answers these questions.

Surya has played double roles in Sikandar and he has done justice to both. He rocks the viewers with his sterling performance. Samantha has less scope for performance, but she impresses you with her glamourous looks. The director has failed to use talented artistes Brahmanandam. Others like Vidyut Jamwal, Soori, Rajpal Yadav, Manoj Bajpai, Dalip Tahil and Murali Sharma have done justice to their roles. Chitrangada Singh and Maryam Zakaria will also impress you with their special appearances.

Sikandar has rich production values. Yuvan Shankar Raja's songs and background score are main attractions in the technical front. Santosh Sivan has done brilliant picturisation and his cinematography is another big highlight of the film. The choreography of action and dance is just superb. Other technical departments have delivered commendable jobs in the film.

Overall, Sikandar has brilliant performances by lead actors and sound production values, but it lacks an interesting screenplay. *The movie fails meet the expectations created by its promos before its release. Blame it upon Linguswamy. It may fail to impress even Surya fans. Watch it on your own risk.*

----------


## GangsteR

Crowd at Tvm SL Complex

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan - FDFS @ at ganga complex attingal ..
Grand Gala Release @ sharp 5.45 am

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Behindwoods : 2/5
Dailyindia : 2.2/5
Kollybuzz : 2/5
Masalaglits : 2/5
Indiaglits : 2.5/5
Bollymoviereview : 2.2/5
Iflicks : 2/5
kollywood 24x7 : 2/5
Moviecrow : 1.7/5

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan -2.5/5. Does not live up 2 expectation.
Suriya does his best but script lets him down. Best
moment in lengthy film is interval block.

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan – 2.5/5. It is made like a masala
entertainer.The Mumbai actors who play the bad
guys lip sync does not match. Sam looks glamorous

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#Anjaan - Given its #Mumbai & Gangster genre, the
movie requires a better screenplay to make it more
engaging.. I would give 2.5/5

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> thanx annaa.....evidunna kandae?


DC cinemas, Virginia.. 7.30 pm special show on Aug 14.

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Ithu ullathano... :shocked:


Onde..Samantha njettichu kalanju..

----------


## ITV

> Ithu ullathano... :shocked:


Aake 2 sec, ithratholamillenkilum full song show thanne

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Review : OnlyKollywood

After huge expectations and extraordinary pre-
release buzz, Anjaan finally released today with a
bang opening. Suriya oozes swagger as Raju Bhai
and Samantha oozes tons of glamour as Jeeva –
especially in songs; specifically Kan Jaadai song.
In its entirety, Anjaan has not quite lived up to its
potential, but it’s passable while it lasts. A don
story set in the backdrop of Mumbai is nothing
new to Tamil cinema and a done-to-death premise.
Lingusamy has attempted to present a new
dimension of the city with a thrilling revenge tale,
but stammers in his execution. The film demanded
a better screenplay to provide support to the
powerhouse performance of Suriya.
Krishna (Suriya) comes to Mumbai in search of his
brother (Raju Bhai). He confronts Raju’s gangster
friends and enquires about him. Then, we are
shown the flashback of Raju Bhai through the eyes
of his friends. Dalip Tahil, Asif Basra, Joe Malloori
– everyone clocks their time back and narrates a
chunk of Raju Bhai’s life to Krishna. What
happened to Raju Bhai? Will Krishna succeed in
his hunt for his brother? – The movie starts off by
searching answers for these questions. Then, it
gradually shifts gears and takes a different shape
before interval. It becomes a revenge tale with
Lingusamy smashing a boulder on your head with
the pre(dictable)-interval revelation. The pre-
interval fight is one of the superbly shot stunt
scenes in recent times. Stuntman Silva’s expertly
staged shots are brilliantly enhanced by Santosh
Sivan’s well devised cuts.
The screenplay takes a middling turn towards the
second half, but thanks to Samantha’s luscious
screen presence and Suriya’s commanding
performance, it doesn’t make you scowl.
Lingusamy could have opted for better Tamil-
speaking protagonists instead of a laboured
Bollywood ensemble. The dubbing, in most parts,
looks blatanly undercooked. Vidyut Jamwal as
Suriya’s partner-in-crime has contributed well.
Manoj Bajpai, one of the prolific performers in
Indian cinema, has delivered a good performance
in his limited scope of work.
Yuvan Shankar Raja has done a terrific job with his
background score, especially during the pre-
interval fight scene and during the first meeting of
Suriya and Samantha. Santosh Sivan’s frames look
exquisite in love scenes, searing in stunt scenes
and uber-colorful in songs. His love for reflection
of sun’s rays is evidently visible in most scenes.
The film at nearly three hours, looks a tad too long
for its genre and placement of songs, especially in
the second half bumbles the momentum.
Suriya’s fans have tons of scenes to enjoy and
scream, and Samantha’s fans have gazillions of
rapturous moments to cherish.
Anjaan Movie Review
Rating:2.75/5

----------


## GangsteR

Lingusamy on his passion & Anjaan

Director Lingusamy hasn’t completed his work still,
the wait and thrill is yet to be felt by the director of
Anjaan. The director also had so much to share
about his experience, his travel and altogether his
state of mind and film making. The director
confessed that he is action maniac and from
childhood he watched and inspired himself with
action films rather that romantic films. He also
made it large by telling that he always wanted to
know the number of fights in the film before
watching it. Nayagan, Baasha, Godfather, Udhyam
had all the rough patches of a gangster and these
are the favorites of Lingusam, and the director at
this point didn’t forget to mention that he is a
superstar Rajinikanth fan.
The director latest that hits the screen today is
Anjaan with so many celebs making it bigger with
its grand and wide in expectations among fans.
The director also made it strong that Anjaan is the
fourth script that Suriya has selected among the lot
from the director. Suriya was clear with the script
and made a strong impression that this is what he
was waiting for so many days. Suriya wants to do
mass action flick which will keep his fans whistling
and clapping in the auditorium. Lingusamy feels
such a film for Vijay and Ajith were Pokkiri and
Billa and Anjaan will be Suriya. The director has
set the backdrop in Mumbai for Anjaan is an
underworld gangster and this movie will not
elaborate a gangster life but has a soft touch to
friendship and romance. Every scene is interlinked
to other with twists and interesting elements that
will keep the audience full packed and loud
throughout.
After all these the director wanted everything fit
and perfect so he has called upon one the best
technicians in the business and making it with the
latest technologies with a 6k digital cameras and a
initiative to avoid piracy with the help of ace
cinematographer Santhosh Sivan. Lingusamy is
always special when it comes to music and Yuvan
is the favorite out of the lot for the director. The
songs are really electrifying and are wild in the
market from its launch. Its Bang Bang Bang not
only for the audience but for the makers as well.

----------


## GangsteR

Like Pokkiri for Vijay, Billa for Ajith, #Anjaan will be
for Suriya - says @dirlingusamy

----------


## KingOfKings

> Like Pokkiri for Vijay, Billa for Ajith, #Anjaan will be
> for Suriya - says @dirlingusamy


padam kando?

----------


## ITV

Ithile Brahmanandam episode Tamil Nadu and Keralayil first show muthal cut cheyyumennu kettu, any confirmation?

----------


## GangsteR

AndhraBoxOffice.Com @AndhraBoxOffice
#Sikindar gets Excellent Opening.
Surya has once again proved to be a Crowd Puller in
AP/Nizam. Sikindar has received biggest opening
ever for a Non-Rajini Dubbed film!. The film`s
Opening Day is looking Big at a Highly early
estimate of 3 Cr AP/Nizam "Share"!. But the Public
Talk has been largely below Par and it remains to
be seen whether it ends the day on a high for night
shows.

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithile Brahmanandam episode Tamil Nadu and Keralayil first show muthal cut cheyyumennu kettu, any confirmation?


atrakku katti aano....

----------


## GangsteR

> padam kando?


kandillaa.....

----------


## ITV

> atrakku katti aano....


Athum athu kazhinjulla Hindi medleyum okke strictly for Telugu people aanu, athokke enthinennu no idea. Heavy kooval aanu. Also pottimulacha pole oraavashyavumillaathe Ek Do Theen songum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Athum athu kazhinjulla Hindi medleyum okke strictly for Telugu people aanu, athokke enthinennu no idea. Heavy kooval aanu. Also pottimulacha pole oraavashyavumillaathe Ek Do Theen songum


apol telugil  decent run kittum. ...

----------


## raamzcool

Enthokke paranjhaalum padam koluthi kazhinjhu...athu ini ethra negative wom undaakiyaalum oru prashnavum illa....the movie is safe with better Wom..

----------


## KHILADI

Samantha ithu vendayirunnu..ella padavum hit aanallo...pinne?tamilil padam illenkilum entha?

----------


## kunjumon

Negatives orupaadundu alle....
marikadakkaan paadaanu, TN-il athinulla die hard fans kuravaanu. ...
families engane edukkumennu nokkaam. ...

----------


## ITV

> apol telugil  decent run kittum. ...


May be, but chances are less as aa oru factor nalla reethiyil eduthittilla

Vidyut Jamalnte scenes and his action sequence are the best. Mattella action sequence choreography cheythathu Silva aanennu vishwasikkaan paadu. Worst action sequence in Tamil Cinema for a movie like this

----------


## ITV

> Negatives orupaadundu alle....
> marikadakkaan paadaanu, TN-il athinulla die hard fans kuravaanu. ...
> families engane edukkumennu nokkaam. ...


Sure flop after initial

----------


## ITV

> Samantha ithu vendayirunnu..ella padavum hit aanallo...pinne?tamilil padam illenkilum entha?


Manassil omanichu, thaalolichu snehikkunna oru roopamundaayirunnu, 

Nithyayude, Nithya Vasudevante

athaa innaval thallithakarthathu

----------


## KingOfKings

> apol telugil  decent run kittum. ...


teluguil aug 19 jn ntr rabahasa ille?athu van release alle avide?

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

aa song out aayillaalleee :Moodoff:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Manassil omanichu, thaalolichu snehikkunna oru roopamundaayirunnu, Nithyayude, Nithya Vasudevanteathaa innaval thallithakarthathu


 :Yeye:  :Yahoo:

----------


## ballu

> Manassil omanichu, thaalolichu snehikkunna oru roopamundaayirunnu, 
> 
> Nithyayude, Nithya Vasudevante
> 
> athaa innaval thallithakarthathu


brindanavanam kanditu ille..athil nalla naval show undu ello  :Laughing: ...still ethile first poster kandapo  thanne njetti...hot pants ...boobs inte thottu thazhe olla button  muthal azhichu ettu...pinne alludu seenuvilum nalla skin show undu ....

----------


## ITV

> brindanavanam kanditu ille..athil nalla naval show undu ello ...still ethile first poster kandapo  thanne njetti...hot pants ...boobs inte thottu thazhe olla button  muthal azhichu ettu...pinne alludu seenuvilum nalla skin show undu ....


Alludu Seenuvil extreme aayirikkum

----------


## Viru

> eval bikini pattilla ennu paranallae...I vendennu vechathu,.....


Ee adutha ore interviewil paranjirunu avalke glamour roles cherila ennore talk viwersinte idail undene

athe matan vendi ane anjanil kurache glamours ayi cheythe enne

Enthayalum parachile ketapo njan ithrake prethekschichila  :Phhhh:

----------


## Viru

> Manassil omanichu, thaalolichu snehikkunna oru roopamundaayirunnu, 
> 
> Nithyayude, Nithya Vasudevante
> 
> athaa innaval thallithakarthathu


ee ore otta character onde enike ivale istapette

ithil valya gunam illaene analo reviewsil oke :Girl Mad:

----------


## ballu

> Khaka khaka superb. Tailor made role for surya.


even kakka kakka ajith ayirunu first option ennu ketitundu ...urappu illa...

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' storyline was first narrated to Karthi
IndiaGlitz , [Friday, August 15, 2014]

The 68th Independence Day of the country has arrived here
and it can also be called as the ‘Anjaan’ day. The Suriya –
Samantha starrer releases across the world on a never
before seen grand scale with enormous positive buzz,
thanks to the inspiring promotional strategies of one of the
producers UTV.
On the eve of the release the film’s director N.Lingusamy
was sighing with relief after getting what he intended while
starting ‘Anjaan’. Also being the producer of the film, the
man has more stakes with the commerce of the film.
However, with tremendous confidence oozing out, the man
who has churned out super hits and meaningful films as a
director as well as a producer was seen giving interviews to
all media houses with a relaxed attitude.
In one such interview he spoke about the film and how it
started. Lingusamy has revealed that the film’s knot
occurred to him when he was shooting for ‘Paiyya’ the
2010 blockbuster film with Karthi. At that time he had told
Karthi that this would be the film he would make if he had
to do a film with him and his brother Suriya. But when the
time came for him doing a film with Suriya he kept
narrating many storylines to the versatile actor who did not
get convinced by any of them. The director got reminded
of the one-liner he had narrated to Karthi. He developed it
as a script with his team and narrated it to Suriya for one
and a half hours, the next day. As Lingusamy claims, it
was specifically written for Suriya, how would the actor let
it go? He immediately accepted to do the film.
Lingusamy also reveals that ‘Anjaan’ will be the film in
which the mere presence of Suriya will make the audience
clap and whistle like ‘Pokkiri’ and ‘Billa’ did for Vijay and
Ajith

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan is Suriya's film says Lingusamy
IndiaGlitz , [Friday, August 15, 2014]


Anjaan, the much awaited film of Suriya's, directed by
Lingusamy has been released today and the director has
high hopes for this film specially, and he went on to
explain why.
Lingusamy said that he thought of a one line story, about a
man going in search of a brother and finding the strength
his brother's name has in that journey. He came up with
this thought when shooting Paiyya with Karthi. As he
approached Suriya with a few of his favourite storylines
and creations, Suriya kept saying he didn't feel like the
story was for him, and so Lingusamy expanded that one
thought, wrote up the script, and Suriya loved it after
hearing. And that is how Anjaan was born, says director
Lingusamy.
When asked about the style of Anjaan, Lingusamy said that
Anjaan for Suriya will be similar to the likes of Billa for Ajith
and Pokkiri for Vijay. He also told that Suriya has done
characters and personalities before, but Anjaan is where the
fans will see Suriya as himself and still whistle and cheer
for his role on screen. Lingusamy also said that this is one
film that we wouldn't forget easily. We hope so too!

----------


## GangsteR

> even kakka kakka ajith ayirunu first option ennu ketitundu ...urappu illa...


yes photoshoot varae nadatiyirunnu

----------


## jishnujdas

> yes...but athil ithu pole punch dialogues and anavashya heroism onnumilla...aa type roles aanu pulliku kooduthal suit akunathu and not Duraisingam,aadhavan
> but anjaan raju bhai bhedamanu



പക്ഷേ തമിഴിൽ ഒരു നടൻ താരമായാൽ അങ്ങനത്തെ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയില്ല. അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ആയാൾ കമൽഹാസൻ ആയിരിക്കണം

----------


## Iam RMU

> even kakka kakka ajith ayirunu first option ennu ketitundu ...urappu illa...


 Ajith aayrnu .. but surya was also super cool  :Good:

----------


## Iam RMU

sSamantha ena oothi veerpicha over rated muthaline poki kond nadakalle , nadakale enu njan pala vatam paranjathanu ... verupichu kayyil thanalo .. santhosham . enthu manga tholi aanu avalk etra speciality , montha kandal poocha meen kashanam kadichu pidichu nikuna oru bhavam matram  :Death: 

  @xeon

----------


## ballu

> yes photoshoot varae nadatiyirunnu



 :Hmmm: 




> Ajith aayrnu .. but surya was also super cool



Surya polichu adukiya role ....mooparude fan base sherikum strong akki....anbu selvante roleinu eppo ajithinte imagine cheyan pattulla ...surya was that good .

----------


## GangsteR

> Surya polichu adukiya role ....mooparude fan base sherikum strong akki....anbu selvante roleinu eppo ajithinte imagine cheyan pattulla ...surya was that good .


suryayae ipozhatae suriya aakiya film  :Yahoo:

----------


## shahin369



----------


## ballu

> suryayae ipozhatae suriya aakiya film



ee mass ennu paranjha naayakan low class avanam ennu ella....anbu chelvanum mass ayirunu ....acid mughathu veehana scene .....ah chekkante nere thoku edukunathu... :Band:

----------


## shahin369



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> even kakka kakka ajith ayirunu first option ennu ketitundu ...urappu illa...


thenne thenne........

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> sSamantha ena oothi veerpicha over rated muthaline poki kond nadakalle , nadakale enu njan pala vatam paranjathanu ... verupichu kayyil thanalo .. santhosham . enthu manga tholi aanu avalk etra speciality , montha kandal poocha meen kashanam kadichu pidichu nikuna oru bhavam matram   @xeon


ithu thanneyaa nazriyade caseil njangalum paranje :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## ballu

> thenne thenne........


mukalil confirm cheythu .....

sheriku ajithinte filmographyil nalla cinemakal theere kuravu annu ....

22-24 yrs entho ayille ....reject cheythathu mikathum kidu cinemakalum.... :Doh:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> പക്ഷേ തമിഴിൽ ഒരു നടൻ താരമായാൽ അങ്ങനത്തെ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയില്ല. അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ആയാൾ കമൽഹാസൻ ആയിരിക്കണം


appoppinne padam rls aavunnathu naattaaaru ariyanel valla vivaadavum undaaakkanam :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> mukalil confirm cheythu .....sheriku ajithinte filmographyil nalla cinemakal theere kuravu annu ....22-24 yrs entho ayille ....reject cheythathu mikathum kidu cinemakalum....


anger athoke cheythirunnel anjan cheyyaaan aaale kittaaandaaaville :Innocent:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> athonnum allelum vijayku  paranjitilla
> ghilli surya cheythal vijayekal nannakumenu njan paranjilla...but still he could have done it well
> pinne ee punch dialogum massonum alla njan Suryayil ninnu expect cheyunathu


Ugandayilano? ???



> Enthokke paranjhaalum padam koluthi kazhinjhu...athu ini ethra negative wom undaakiyaalum oru prashnavum illa....the movie is safe with better Wom..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Negatives orupaadundu alle....
> marikadakkaan paadaanu, TN-il athinulla die hard fans kuravaanu. ...
> families engane edukkumennu nokkaam. ...


VIp ipozhum strong anu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ithile Brahmanandam episode Tamil Nadu and Keralayil first show muthal cut cheyyumennu kettu, any confirmation?


Allelum athu waste anu. Athu kazhinjulla dance verupikal arnnu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Athum athu kazhinjulla Hindi medleyum okke strictly for Telugu people aanu, athokke enthinennu no idea. Heavy kooval aanu. Also pottimulacha pole oraavashyavumillaathe Ek Do Theen songum


Ek tho theen kolavili ayirunnu . athum flashback

----------


## ballu

> anger athoke cheythirunnel anjan cheyyaaan aaale kittaaandaaaville


varan ullathu vazhiyil thangula ... :Phhhh:

----------


## dipu10

chithrangada'ude itm dnc okke enganey undd..??  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

Ajith-inte real caliber kaanamengil watch Vaali. Mankatha is nothing in front of it.l :Cold: 



> yes....pakshe  ajith aa nerathu car racum mattu karanavum paranju ee rolesokke kalanjille....and mankatha ozhichu nalla oru kidilan characterum cheythilla

----------


## Vahimon

Ellarum ividokke thanne kaananam. ..surya nadippin nayakan daa...he is natural actor. .

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Ek tho theen kolavili ayirunnu . athum flashback


aa song kollaaallo. ... pctrstnum nannaaayittu thonni.....ivdokke fm-il full time aa song aaanu

----------


## Vahimon

Samantha nose surgery cheythittundu...nalla luk undaayirunhu...

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> varan ullathu vazhiyil thangula ...


 :Ahupinne: ..............  car race undaaarunnondaa......  illel thakarthene :Yes:

----------


## Vahimon

Super hitil kuranjathonhum pratheekshikkanda...ithu vijay alla..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> aa song kollaaallo. ... pctrstnum nannaaayittu thonni.....ivdokke fm-il full time aa song aaanu


Bt Filmil Aa Sng Vanna Time Anu Pblm. Unwantd one.

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Bt Filmil Aa Sng Vanna Time Anu Pblm. Unwantd one.


ok........saamu :Icecream:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Super hitil kuranjathonhum pratheekshikkanda...ithu vijay alla..


daa Chumma Annante Mekatu Keranda. Athinu Mathram Surya Valarnitila.

----------


## Vahimon

Vaa pootti dialogue adikkunhathalla acting...role enthano athinu anusarichu characterisation venam...tamilil viralilennavunhavare ulloo..
1 kamal sir
Surya
Vikram
Dhanush
Vijay sethupathi

----------


## Vahimon

Ithil sound modulationil mikachu nilkunha 2actors aanu kamal&surya..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ok........saamu


Too Hot. Specialy 3'rd Songil. Ithnte Onnum Avashyam ilarnu.

----------


## GangsteR

Can Surya Score His First Century With Anjaan At Box Office?

A new standard to measure the success of movies has
been discovered in Indian films. There was a time when
people used to declare hits based on the run of a
particular movie in theatres. These days, it is all about
the wide release and revenues earned in short period in
multiple markets. This paved way for the 100-crore clubs.
While Hindi movies often reach the century mark,
Kollywood has witnessed only a countable times. Now,
all eyes are on Surya's Anjaan to reach this rare
milestone.
The 100-crore club was started in Bollywood a few years
ago. Any Hindi movie, which makes Rs.100 crore (nett)
in India will join this club. Already, there are more than
10 movies in the list. But for Kollywood, the parameter is
slightly different. Here, the total collection of a movie in
India and foreign countries will be taken into the
consideration. As this is a small market, we measure the
success through the nett amount collected by a movie
worldwide and not just in Indian soil.
In the history of Kollywood, only three movies have
officially registered its names in the club. Rajinikanth's
Sivaji, Endhiran - The Robot and Vijay's Thuppakki are
the only films that have reached this feat. Now, traders
are expecting Surya's Anjaan to make Rs.100 crores
(nett) at Box Office.

----------


## ITV

> Ithil sound modulationil mikachu nilkunha 2actors aanu kamal&surya..


Best, watch Singam, ethra strain edutha dialogues keerunnennu nokkoo, check Vel too, especially intro scene, oru modulationum illaathe plainaayi paranjupokum

Vikram suits that place better

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Vaa pootti dialogue adikkunhathalla acting...role enthano athinu anusarichu characterisation venam...tamilil viralilennavunhavare ulloo..1 kamal sirSuryaVikramDhanushVijay sethupathi


athukondakum Eee List ile All Actorz ne Kootiyalum Rajni,THala-Thalapathi ku Koode Ethathathu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ithil sound modulationil mikachu nilkunha 2actors aanu kamal&surya..


ennittu'???

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ellarum ividokke thanne kaananam. ..surya nadippin nayakan daa...he is natural actor. .


Oh Realy . . . . IPOzha Arinje?...Great Info.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

[QUOTE=Vahimon;6619040]Film kanduFdfs 11nu thudangenda show aniyanthrithamaya rush kaaranam 9.50nu thudangi...(heavy rushing. .&returns)Parappanangadi prayagFilm sthiram pattern aanenkilum...suryayil ninhu fansinu  mathram aagoshikkan oru  film adheham cheythittilla...ADHEHATHINTE filmsil enthenkilum different looking & attitude change adheham varuthum...vijay fansum mattum nanhayittu inhale thAnne thudangiyuttundu degrading...but singam2 um inghane thanneyaayirunhu degrading..but athu  blockbuster aayi..ethu vijay filminekkalum ethrayo better aanu ee film..First half ..racy aayittu eduthittundu with good interval punchSecond halfum mass padathinu venda endingum koduthu..Surya the show stealer..he one of the best actor in india...looks on viral....Vidyut goodSamantha is too much hot...ithrayum pratheekshichilla ve..dayirunhu..Manoj also good..SooryLingusami&santhosh shivan NegativesStoryVerdict2.8/5Verdict:super hit[/QUOTE @4EVER @loudspeaker Onnum Vijay Fans Alla.

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Too Hot. Specialy 3'rd Songil. Ithnte Onnum Avashyam ilarnu.


aavashyamund :saayipp tony:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> aavashyamund :saayipp tony:


Okay. NINga Paranjal Nummalku Double okay.

----------


## KingOfKings

#Anjaan Kerala 1st day Gross is about 2.75cr All records are broken 
#Anjaan broked the 1st day gross of Jilla from Kerala
#Bang #Bang 
#SuriyatheKingofboxofficeisback

----------


## kunjumon

> anger athoke cheythirunnel anjan cheyyaaan aaale kittaaandaaaville


athu sathyam. ...
piller varatte nnu... athokke cheyyaathe thanne topil aanu. ... athyagraham onnumilla. ...

----------


## ITV

> 


Ennaalum Nithya

----------


## ITV

> #Anjaan Kerala 1st day Gross is about 2.75cr All records are broken 
> #Anjaan broked the 1st day gross of Jilla from Kerala
> #Bang #Bang 
> #SuriyatheKingofboxofficeisback


 :Ennekollu:  oru mayathinokke

TVMil matinee onnum palayidathum full polumalla

----------


## kunjumon

> oru mayathinokke
> 
> TVMil matinee onnum palayidathum full polumalla


Jillayum full allaayirunnu  :Innocent:

----------


## Iam RMU

> ithu thanneyaa nazriyade caseil njangalum paranje


 ava;lk enthayalum thuni azichu jeevikanda gathi varila ... !!  :Laughing:

----------


## ITV

> Jillayum full allaayirunnu


Second and third day okke 5 theatreil houseful adicha padamaanu, enthinu extreme negative review Vanna Sura TVMil 3 theatreil 3 days altogether 39 shows full aayirunnu

----------


## kunjumon

> ava;lk enthayalum thuni azichu jeevikanda gathi varila ... !!


athinu munbe poyathu kondu ini enthum parayaamallo....  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Don Mathew

Anjaan kandu....avg....enik Singam 2 ilum Ithaanu ishtapettathu...crowd response - Avg / +ve...hit aakumayirikum  :Mda:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Super hitil kuranjathonhum pratheekshikkanda...ithu vijay alla..


 verupikathe anna : evade aarum sury ene paranjit illa .. pine super hitsne pati paryan thudangiya kurach budi mut aavum avasanam  :Laughing:

----------


## Don Mathew

Samantha  :Eek:   :Tt1:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Ithil sound modulationil mikachu nilkunha 2actors aanu kamal&surya..


 _______________________/\_____________________________

----------


## ITV

> Anjaan kandu....avg....enik Singam 2 ilum Ithaanu ishtapettathu...crowd response - Avg / +ve...hit aakumayirikum


Singam 2nekkaalo

Singam 2 mass masala was racy and kidilan

----------


## Iam RMU

> athinu munbe poyathu kondu ini enthum parayaamallo....


 aval eniyum act cheyum e mathiri vesham aval ketiya engal parayuna csh njan tharam  :Biggrin:

----------


## KingOfKings

> Second and third day okke 5 theatreil houseful adicha padamaanu, enthinu extreme negative review Vanna Sura TVMil 3 theatreil 3 days altogether 39 shows full aayirunnu


Jilla ella theatrum full ayirnu i agree, njan first  day ella showkkum poyi  trivandrum  ticket kitumo ennu nokkia aythu annu but Sura????

----------


## Don Mathew

> Singam 2nekkaalo
> 
> Singam 2 mass masala was racy and kidilan


 :Wallbash: ....

----------


## kunjumon

> Second and third day okke 5 theatreil houseful adicha padamaanu, enthinu extreme negative review Vanna Sura TVMil 3 theatreil 3 days altogether 39 shows full aayirunnu


oh come on... njanum thirontharathukaaran thanneyaa.... jilla first day matinee at ajanta full alla ,njan kanda show....athe show dhanyayum full alla ,padam thudangiyathondu keriyilla...
3rd day Sunday aanenkil annu matinee anjali full alla..
between full allenne paranjollu, 80% or above oke kaanumaayirikum. ..

Sura second day noon show anjali ,fc was half empty...

vijay has more fans here, jillaku aayirikkum kooduthal initial... ennaalum ithokke alpam over aanu....

----------


## kunjumon

> Anjaan kandu....avg....enik Singam 2 ilum Ithaanu ishtapettathu...crowd response - Avg / +ve...hit aakumayirikum


onnorthu nokkiyaal anganeyum parayaam. ..
pakshe ithil pala sthalathum oru punch feel cheythilla, direction mistakes. ...
singam 2-il aavashyathinum anavashyathinum athundaayirunnu....

----------


## Iam RMU

> Jilla ella theatrum full ayirnu i agree, njan first  day ella showkkum poyi  trivandrum  ticket kitumo ennu nokkia aythu annu but Sura????


 5 kollam munp ulla sura oke vendi vanu le .anjante standard manasilayi  :Laughing:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Jillayum full allaayirunnu


day one kazhinjilla. Appozhekum collection vannu. Jilla ivideyoke ella show yum hf arnnu. Athum 3 theatersil

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> onnorthu nokkiyaal anganeyum parayaam. ..
> pakshe ithil pala sthalathum oru punch feel cheythilla, direction mistakes. ...
> singam 2-il aavashyathinum anavashyathinum athundaayirunnu....


Hari ku paniyariyam

----------


## Saathan

> 


hooooo.... padam kaanan kothiyakunnu....

----------


## kunjumon

> day one kazhinjilla. Appozhekum collection vannu. Jilla ivideyoke ella show yum hf arnnu. Athum 3 theatersil


all are mathematics  :Vandivittu:

----------


## thom

*I was first to tel the movie is bad and u can see samantha in bikini...appol anne pidichu ban cheyydu....ippol allarkkum thirpthi ayaloo?.....*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *I was first to tel the movie is bad and u can see samantha in bikini...appol anne pidichu ban cheyydu....ippol allarkkum thirpthi ayaloo?.....*


Macha ithrayum karuthiyilla

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> all are mathematics


Alllllapineeeee

----------


## thom

*adu oru ula paranju ...that i am telling without watching the movie....ippolo???*

----------


## GangsteR

> *I was first to tel the movie is bad and u can see samantha in bikini...appol anne pidichu ban cheyydu....ippol allarkkum thirpthi ayaloo?.....*


ayyo pavam.....

----------


## thom

> ayyo pavam.....


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## thom

*my tamil collegues was watching movie like dey watching tom and cherry.....


especially the dance in road with hindi movie songs...super bore*

----------


## GangsteR

1st day Collection nalae ariyam allae....

----------


## thom

*to b frank i experienced de same kooval for FDFS while watching Sura in Sharjah same theater......*

----------


## Viru

> 1st day Collection nalae ariyam allae....


8cr enne kandu TN il  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## GangsteR

> 8cr enne kandu TN il


ennaalum total collection etra expect cheyunnu

----------


## Viru

> ennaalum total collection etra expect cheyunnu


valya piditham onum illa,2-3 divasam kazhimpo ariyam ethe leval anene

----------


## ITV

Forgot to tell one thing which I felt good about censor board work in ANJAAN
There is a song "Sirippu en speciality, Silk Smitha community"
The word community has been muted which I find very much impressive. Silknte vaalil kettaan kollaatha items ee lyricsil paattupaadi abhinayikkumbol this lyrics is like Silkne apamaanikkal which they avoided

----------


## SAM369

*Padam Kandu....Wachable,Telunganmare Koodi Thripthipeduthan Poyathu Pani aayi,Duration Also Negative
2.5/5
Suriya*

----------


## GangsteR

> valya piditham onum illa,2-3 divasam kazhimpo ariyam ethe leval anene


okie.....waiting

----------


## GangsteR

"@SIMoviesUSA: #Anjaan premier BO $46.5K from 50
locs.Mixed reviews & WOM is not going help much in BO"

----------


## rtrtrt

Saw sikander(anjaan telugu) from bijapur karnataka.Status 90%(superb status there).An average flick.Main negative is editing and direction.Positives surya's perfomance and bgm was superb.Samantha looked glamarous and did her job well.Interval twist eventhough predictable was mass.Surya not dubbing for telugu was a negative.2nd half was lagging too much.Still there were occasional mass scenes.All together a one time watch for surya fans.Anyway way better than maatran.Why didn't they reduce the length?The same film might have been a superhit material with proper direction and editing.Rating 2.75/5(Since i am a surya fan).

----------


## GangsteR

> Forgot to tell one thing which I felt good about censor board work in ANJAAN
> There is a song "Sirippu en speciality, Silk Smitha community"
> The word community has been muted which I find very much impressive. Silknte vaalil kettaan kollaatha items ee lyricsil paattupaadi abhinayikkumbol this lyrics is like Silkne apamaanikkal which they avoided


silkinu enthu apamanam ini....

----------


## GangsteR

> Saw sikander(anjaan telugu) from bijapur karnataka.Status 90%(superb status there).An average flick.Main negative is editing and direction.Positives surya's perfomance and bgm was superb.Samantha looked glamarous and did her job well.Interval twist eventhough predictable was mass.Surya not dubbing for telugu was a negative.2nd half was lagging too much.Still there were occasional mass scenes.All together a one time watch for surya fans.Anyway way better than maatran.Why didn't they reduce the length?The same film might have been a superhit material with proper direction and editing.Rating 2.75/5(Since i am a surya fan).


Anjaan > Singam2> Maatran allae

----------


## rtrtrt

> Anjaan > Singam2> Maatran allae


No ways singam2 was way better for me.My rating for singam2 was 3.5.

----------


## rtrtrt

pinne Brahmanandam sceninu ivide theateril kidu response ayirunnu.Pakshe overall response pora.

----------


## ITV

> silkinu enthu apamanam ini....


Silk oru nadi koodeyaanu, ippo item dance cheyyunna model aayirunnilla in my opinion

Samantha Anjaanil kaanichathrayum show Silk careeril kaanichittundaakumennu thonnunnilla

----------


## GangsteR

> No ways singam2 was way better for me.My rating for singam2 was 3.5.


chilarudar ipinion anjaan better than singam2 enna...so

----------


## GangsteR

> pinne Brahmanandam sceninu ivide theateril kidu response ayirunnu.Pakshe overall response pora.


brahmanandan part traileril kandapol oru valippeeru feel cheythu

----------


## GangsteR

> Silk oru nadi koodeyaanu, ippo item dance cheyyunna model aayirunnilla in my opinion
> 
> Samantha Anjaanil kaanichathrayum show Silk careeril kaanichittundaakumennu thonnunnilla


samantha waste , aval kurachu days koodi kazhiyumbol out aakum

----------


## rtrtrt

> brahmanandan part traileril kandapol oru valippeeru feel cheythu


Njan kandathu majority telugu audiencinte koodeya.Avar brahmanandathe screenil kandal thanne chirikum.

----------


## rtrtrt

> chilarudar ipinion anjaan better than singam2 enna...so


But those would be in minority.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Ruth Prabhu
@ Samanthaprabhu2

If u have watched my films u wldnt need me to tell
u that the rumour of me sporting a bikini in my next
is just a rumour...put this to rest

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan kandathu majority telugu audiencinte koodeya.Avar brahmanandathe screenil kandal thanne chirikum.


avanmarkku allelum enthelum valippu kandal mathi

----------


## GangsteR

venkat prabhu @ dirvenkatprabhu 
As shoot goin on will be watching #anjaan on
Sunday!! Will post my thought on Sunday!! Have a
great weekend guys!!! #masss #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

prabhu @ prabhu_sr 
happy to hear that #Anjaan is roaring to become the
highest grosser in TN. waiting to see the record
number after 2nd show #BangBang #Suriya

 :Yahoo:

----------


## arunkp

> Super hitil kuranjathonhum pratheekshikkanda...ithu vijay alla..



Thambi, ithil vijay annel Lingusamy rakshepettene...ithu verum peera surya...

----------


## Viru

> Samantha Ruth Prabhu
> @ Samanthaprabhu2
> 
> If u have watched my films u wldnt need me to tell
> u that the rumour of me sporting a bikini in my next
> is just a rumour...put this to rest


1 varsham munpath tweet ane

----------


## GangsteR

> 1 varsham munpath tweet ane


yess...entha paranjekunnae?

----------


## GangsteR

> Thambi, ithil vijay annel Lingusamy rakshepettene...ithu verum peera surya...


peera.. :Hammer: .. kurachu respect kodu

----------


## rtrtrt

> avanmarkku allelum enthelum valippu kandal mathi


Bhai enna padam kanunathu.

----------


## JJK

Padam kandu from mukkam pc 2.30pm show, hf.. Padam Kollam, avg one. Oru olattil erunne kaananam... Surya,Vidut kidu aayi cheydu, edakke Samantha varum, adikam dress onnum edande... Ho.. Ente sireeee.... Padam kurch lengthy ane, edake punchum kurava.. Interval kidu tanne, climax okke predictable tanne, but neat aayi eduttitund... Surya look okke adipan, Vidutnte fight tanne aane best, oru telgu movide pattern aane.. Padam sure hit, rating 2.5/5

----------


## Viru

> 1 varsham munpath tweet ane


bikiniil varumene paraunathe rumor anene  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Killer Raja

> prabhu @ prabhu_sr 
> happy to hear that #Anjaan is roaring to become the
> highest grosser in TN. waiting to see the record
> number after 2nd show #BangBang #Suriya


Saguni 2am divasm hit ayi enu paranja party aan .  .  .  .  . .

----------


## misbah7722

innu kandu from kanhangad vinayaka paradise
2pm show status almost housefull new vinakayil koodi padam ind

about the movie...suryayude careerile tanne eatyavum worst movie aayittanu tonniyath. .
rating .5/5

----------


## arunkp

Veruthe enthina, Vijay yee ithil vallukinnee, Surya IS NOT/ CANT be EQUAL or ABOVE Vijay in stardom
Vijay is in different league....

----------


## visakh r

> Thambi, ithil vijay annel Lingusamy rakshepettene...ithu verum peera surya...


athenne..vijayude power enthanenu ariyilla...athanu vj and surya ye compare cheyunath

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> Veruthe enthina, Vijay yee ithil vallukinnee, Surya IS NOT/ CANT be EQUAL or ABOVE Vijay in stardom
> Vijay is in different league....


Fan base and stardom vechu nokukayanengil patilla...vijay and  ajith vere oru level aanu...but acting wise surya is far better than vijay

----------


## GangsteR

> Bhai enna padam kanunathu.


pattumenkil nalae kananam

----------


## arunkp

> Fan base and stardom vechu nokukayanengil patilla...vijay and  ajith vere oru level aanu...but acting wise surya is far better than vijay


If acting is stardom and mass then the superstar should be KAMAL not RAJINI

----------


## GangsteR

> bikiniil varumene paraunathe rumor anene


ipol fieldil pidichu nilkanam enkil ithokae venamennu manassilayi kanum

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam kandu from mukkam pc 2.30pm show, hf.. Padam Kollam, avg one. Oru olattil erunne kaananam... Surya,Vidut kidu aayi cheydu, edakke Samantha varum, adikam dress onnum edande... Ho.. Ente sireeee.... Padam kurch lengthy ane, edake punchum kurava.. Interval kidu tanne, climax okke predictable tanne, but neat aayi eduttitund... Surya look okke adipan, Vidutnte fight tanne aane best, oru telgu movide pattern aane.. Padam sure hit, rating 2.5/5


 :Clapping:

----------


## KulFy

> Veruthe enthina, Vijay yee ithil vallukinnee, Surya IS NOT/ CANT be EQUAL or ABOVE Vijay in stardom
> Vijay is in different league....


Vijay is NOT/CAN'T be EQUAL or ABOVE Surya in Acting

----------


## KulFy

padam TNil Hit or above aakum but keralathil first two days kazhinjaal veezhum

----------


## GangsteR

> Saguni 2am divasm hit ayi enu paranja party aan .  .  .  .  . .


karthiyudae swantam aalaanu....

----------


## arunkp

> Vijay is NOT/CAN'T be EQUAL or ABOVE Surya in Acting


Surya CANT BEAT Manoj Bajpai in acting , Will Lingusamy direct a movie with manoj Bajpai in lead ?...Here, STAR POWER matters more than acting

----------


## GangsteR

> padam TNil Hit or above aakum but keralathil first two days kazhinjaal veezhum


3.5cr kodutaanu rights vangiyekunnathu.... :Proof:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> If acting is stardom and mass then the superstar should be KAMAL not RAJINI


athu thaangalku Rajiniyude acting skills sherikum ariyathe konda. Mullum Malarum, aarilirunthu arupathu varai okke nokku. Pulli halfway through his career after Murattu Kaalai, chose the path of Masala/Mass/Entertainers. Allathey Vijay'ne pole abinaya skills illathey innathay status attain cheythathalla.

----------


## Viru

> athu thaangalku Rajiniyude acting skills sherikum ariyathe konda. Mullum Malarum, aarilirunthu arupathu varai okke nokku. Pulli halfway through his career after Murattu Kaalai, chose the path of Masala/Mass/Entertainers. Allathey *Vijay'ne pole abinaya skills illathey innathay status attain cheythathall*a.


abhinaya skills ilathe status attain chetha vijay ore bheekaran thane  :Giveup:

----------


## Iam RMU

> athu thaangalku Rajiniyude acting skills sherikum ariyathe konda. Mullum Malarum, aarilirunthu arupathu varai okke nokku. Pulli halfway through his career after Murattu Kaalai, chose the path of Masala/Mass/Entertainers. Allathey Vijay'ne pole abinaya skills illathey innathay status attain cheythathalla.


 ena sir poyi vijay nte pole fan base acheive cheyu .acting ariyanda karyam ilalo  :Laughing:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> ena sir poyi vijay nte pole fan base acheive cheyu .acting ariyanda karyam ilalo


  uva uva ....vijay bayangara abinayam thanna...samathichappi sammathichu  :Phhhh:

----------


## arunkp

> athu thaangalku Rajiniyude acting skills sherikum ariyathe konda. Mullum Malarum, aarilirunthu arupathu varai okke nokku. Pulli halfway through his career after Murattu Kaalai, chose the path of Masala/Mass/Entertainers. Allathey Vijay'ne pole abinaya skills illathey innathay status attain cheythathalla.


Thambi, Any day Kamal is class and better actor than Rajini.
You said 3 movies of Rajini , I can say 30 movies of kamal's acting showcase
But, Kamal is not SUPERSTAR....Vijay acting skills maybe less but Surya cant come near his stardom/mass

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> abhinaya skills ilathe status attain chetha vijay ore bheekaran thane


 :Giveup:  Pinnne allathey... bheekaran thaane.....repeated steps ulla kureya onakka dance mathram kondu ithreyum fans undakiya Vijay bheekaran thanne (athum keralathil) ...Pinne world class cinema taste ulla nammude kerlathil....oru puthiya cinema taste iee vijay, allu arjun polathey nadanmaaru undakiyathu athine kaal bheegaram thanne  :Badpc:

----------


## rtrtrt

> Thambi, Any day Kamal is class and better actor than Rajini.
> You said 3 movies of Rajini , I can say 30 movies of kamal's acting showcase
> But, Kamal is not SUPERSTAR....Vijay acting skills maybe less but Surya cant come near his stardom/mass


Pakshe 7amarivu opened better competing with velayudham.

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Thambi, Any day Kamal is class and better actor than Rajini.
> You said 3 movies of Rajini , I can say 30 movies of kamal's acting showcase
> But, Kamal is not SUPERSTAR....Vijay acting skills maybe less but Surya cant come near his stardom/mass


Annaaa...kureye fans kidannu begalam undakiyal udane stardom/mass ennoke swayam vijarichaal onnum cheyyaan pattila....iee collection nokiyaaal surya is on par with Vijay to be frank more than Vijay with Telugu base added. Salaryum koooduthal...pinne ethu maas-neyaa parayunne?

----------


## arunkp

> Pakshe 7amarivu opened better competing with velayudham.


Eppadi open pannarathu mukkiyam ille....Eppadi Mudikiraan than matter :)

----------


## Viru

> Pinnne allathey... bheekaran thaane.....repeated steps ulla kureya onakka dance mathram kondu ithreyum fans undakiya Vijay bheekaran thanne (athum keralathil) ...Pinne world class cinema taste ulla nammude kerlathil....oru puthiya cinema taste iee vijay, allu arjun polathey nadanmaaru undakiyathu athine kaal bheegaram thanne


Ningal arude fan anene enike nanaite ariyam  :Laughing:  pine keralathil enne eduthe paranjathe enthe,ore urape ilalo bhai ningalke thane :Phhhh: 

bw aduthakalathe fan strength nokan pala poll itta kadha oke arinja

----------


## rtrtrt

> Eppadi open pannarathu mukkiyam ille....Eppadi Mudikiraan than matter :)


Anganeyano.Appol vel and azhagiya tamil makan.Better opening atminayirunnu.Pakshe winner vel ayirunnu.

----------


## arunkp

> Annaaa...kureye fans kidannu begalam undakiyal udane stardom/mass ennoke swayam vijarichaal onnum cheyyaan pattila....iee collection nokiyaaal surya is on par with Vijay to be frank more than Vijay with Telugu base added. Salaryum koooduthal...pinne ethu maas-neyaa parayunne?


Surya On Par with Vijay, Not Even in Dreams  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Iam RMU

> uva uva ....vijay bayangara abinayam thanna...samathichappi sammathichu


ninte chamatham onum venda ... .. vijay de fan base ninte star marakam aaya acting vech onu undaaki kaanikate  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Pinnne allathey... bheekaran thaane.....repeated steps ulla kureya onakka dance mathram kondu ithreyum fans undakiya Vijay bheekaran thanne (athum keralathil) ...Pinne world class cinema taste ulla nammude kerlathil....oru puthiya cinema taste iee vijay, allu arjun polathey nadanmaaru undakiyathu athine kaal bheegaram thanne


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## KulFy

> Surya CANT BEAT Manoj Bajpai in acting , Will Lingusamy direct a movie with manoj Bajpai in lead ?...Here, STAR POWER matters more than acting


star power is temporary but acting is something that is permanent

----------


## Iam RMU

> Annaaa...kureye fans kidannu begalam undakiyal udane stardom/mass ennoke swayam vijarichaal onnum cheyyaan pattila....iee collection nokiyaaal surya is on par with Vijay to be frank more than Vijay with Telugu base added. Salaryum koooduthal...pinne ethu maas-neyaa parayunne?


 suryak fan base at par with vijay ? 

 ghilli was industrial hit ? athu pole oru industrial hit undo suryak? is he in 100 crore club ?? keralathilum , tamil naatilem karyam vitek suryak ullathinte double fan base und ,, so ap wont be a matter of concern  :Laughing:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Eppadi open pannarathu mukkiyam ille....Eppadi Mudikiraan than matter :)


Evide mudicha kaariyama parayunne....Producerne mudicha kaariyamaano.....Padathil enthelum sambavam undel maathram thanne ethu star abinayichalaum after 1 week mudiyum...sambavam illel producer mudiyum....So iee parayunna stardom/mass okk verum oru sangalpam.....4 padam pottiyaal ariyaam stardom okee.

----------


## arunkp

> Anganeyano.Appol vel and azhagiya tamil makan.Better opening atminayirunnu.Pakshe winner vel ayirunnu.


Baba flop ayirunnu, Will SUPERSTAR status go to KAMAL ???

----------


## Iam RMU

> Evide mudicha kaariyama parayunne....Producerne mudicha kaariyamaano.....Padathil enthelum sambavam undel maathram thanne ethu star abinayichalaum after 1 week mudiyum...sambavam illel producer mudiyum....So iee parayunna stardom/mass okk verum oru sangalpam.....4 padam pottiyaal ariyaam stardom okee.


 4 padam vijay de pottit und after 2007 . enitum velayudham super hit . thuppakki Attb . paapa thalli poyi vilayadu ..  :Laughing:

----------


## rtrtrt

> Baba flop ayirunnu, Will SUPERSTAR status go to KAMAL ???


Alla.Ningalude last post kanditu paranjatha.

----------


## arunkp

> Evide mudicha kaariyama parayunne....Producerne mudicha kaariyamaano.....Padathil enthelum sambavam undel maathram thanne ethu star abinayichalaum after 1 week mudiyum...sambavam illel producer mudiyum....So iee parayunna stardom/mass okk verum oru sangalpam.....4 padam pottiyaal ariyaam stardom okee.


4 padam pottiyal stardom onnu pokkilla, aganayanekkil ivide pala actors innu padam indavilla

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> suryak fan base at par with vijay ? 
> 
>  ghilli was industrial hit ? athu pole oru industrial hit undo suryak? is he in 100 crore club ?? keralathilum , tamil naatilem karyam vitek suryak ullathinte double fan base und ,, so ap wont be a matter of concern



ente ponnu ninngal parayunna fanbase movie release aavumbo  kureye kidannu begalam undakunna fan basene aano....End of the day...athu maathram aanu fan base ennu ningal udhshichaal..I am so sorry. lol BTW industrial hit ennnu paranja enthaa...Baby albert theatre-ila kashu kuduthu 175 days oodikinnathano?  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Alla.Ningalude last post kanditu paranjatha.


Ningal parayunna fan base and stardom real aanel....Baba pottaruthayirunallo? :Phhhh:

----------


## Viru

> star power is temporary but acting is something that is permanent


vijay maha nadan onum alla but his starpower is now growing sky high,athin cholli tamil natil ipo orupad poll idalu surveyum oke nadakunund

----------


## Iam RMU

> ente ponnu ninngal parayunna fanbase movie release aavumbo  kureye kidannu begalam undakunna fan basene aano....End of the day...athu maathram aanu fan base ennu ningal udhshichaal..I am so sorry. lol BTW industrial hit ennnu paranja enthaa...Baby albert theatre-ila kashu kuduthu 175 days oodikinnathano?


 industrial hit enu paranjal ghilli which broked padayappa record . ghajini polathe oru item polum atbb aakan patatha starnte fansnod athoke paranjit entha ... baby albertil thane aale 7 am ariv etu odipichathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Fan base and stardom vechu nokukayanengil patilla...vijay and  ajith vere oru level aanu...but acting wise surya is far better than vijay


Agreed. .so they doing entertainment films

----------


## Viru

> ente ponnu ninngal parayunna fanbase movie release aavumbo  kureye kidannu begalam undakunna fan basene aano....End of the day...athu maathram aanu fan base ennu ningal udhshichaal..I am so sorry. lol BTW industrial hit ennnu paranja enthaa...Baby albert theatre-ila kashu kuduthu 175 days oodikinnathano?


star power ariyanula dimension onne paranje anna

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> 4 padam pottiyal stardom onnu pokkilla, aganayanekkil ivide pala actors innu padam indavilla


lol angane ivide pala nadanmaarum endu....even ninngal parayunna Vijay-ku oru samayathu....3 padam pottiyappol TN-il kureya base polinjatha.....pulliyude samayam kollam...so adutha padam reksha pettu... :On The Quiet2:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> padam TNil Hit or above aakum but keralathil first two days kazhinjaal veezhum


Tnilum negative wom anu

----------


## arunkp

> star power is temporary but acting is something that is permanent


M.J.R, RAJINI, VIJAY ,AJITH  all are mass heros, but not great actors
They are/were not temporary....They still rule the industry

----------


## Iam RMU

suryede padam pottiyathinu vijay ne paranju choruk theerkam .paapi rocks  :Ennekollu:  !!

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ente ponnu ninngal parayunna fanbase movie release aavumbo  kureye kidannu begalam undakunna fan basene aano....End of the day...athu maathram aanu fan base ennu ningal udhshichaal..I am so sorry. lol BTW industrial hit ennnu paranja enthaa...Baby albert theatre-ila kashu kuduthu 175 days oodikinnathano?


100 days run kittathathinu malarnnu kidannu thuppiyittu karyamilla

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ningal parayunna fan base and stardom real aanel....Baba pottaruthayirunallo?


So ooooooooo

----------


## arunkp

> lol angane ivide pala nadanmaarum endu....even ninngal parayunna Vijay-ku oru samayathu....3 padam pottiyappol TN-il kureya base polinjatha.....pulliyude samayam kollam...so adutha padam reksha pettu...


STARDOM / MASS Actor is a status given by the industry/public after several years once they reach a position from which its hard to bring them down....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> lol angane ivide pala nadanmaarum endu....even ninngal parayunna Vijay-ku oru samayathu....3 padam pottiyappol TN-il kureya base polinjatha.....pulliyude samayam kollam...so adutha padam reksha pettu...


Oh, thanne

----------


## KulFy

> suryede padam pottiyathinu vijay ne paranju choruk theerkam .paapi rocks  !!


parayunna ketta thonnum suryakku ithu vare aayittum hits kittiyittillennu.....last year singam 2 biggest hit aayathu suryayude star power onnu konda

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> suryede padam pottiyathinu vijay ne paranju choruk theerkam .paapi rocks  !!


Athivante pathivanu aarambam timil kandatha

----------


## Iam RMU

> Athivante pathivanu aarambam timil kandatha


 aaaha apo hybrid aanale  :Laughing:

----------


## Iam RMU

> parayunna ketta thonnum suryakku ithu vare aayittum hits kittiyittillennu.....last year singam 2 biggest hit aayathu suryayude star power onnu konda


 njan paranjath entha ne reply cheythathumayi opru bendhavum ilalo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## arunkp

> Ningal parayunna fan base and stardom real aanel....Baba pottaruthayirunallo?


Stardom gives a minimum guarantee, baba pottiyappo Rajini out ayyo ? atho superstar status poyyo ?

----------


## Viru

> lol angane ivide pala nadanmaarum endu....even ninngal parayunna Vijay-ku oru samayathu....3 padam pottiyappol TN-il kureya base polinjatha.....pulliyude samayam kollam...so adutha padam reksha pettu...


TN il fan base polinjakil enthe,epozahthe level enthane ariamo

who is the next superstar after rejani survey orkunundo  :Laughing:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> industrial hit enu paranjal ghilli which broked padayappa record . ghajini polathe oru item polum atbb aakan patatha starnte fansnod athoke paranjit entha ... baby albertil thane aale 7 am ariv etu odipichathu


Mashe  :Choriyal:  njaaan Suriyayum cherthaa paranje....All I am saying is iee stardom/Mass/kopu (lol sorry if kopu is not allowed here) are just fake. Actor nu vendathu acting skills and he should be measured/judged on that. Nalla actor/nalla story/nalla director cherumbo...oru amazing output varanam...eg Like dhrishiyam......iee parayunna ella mass movie-ne kaal dhrishiyam kooduthal collect cheythille.....athu pole Chinna thambi enna movie tamil naatil all time BB aayirunnu...even when Rajini was on his peak beating his collections.....idakku pinne chila chori padangalum hit aavum but kureye varshangal kazhiyumbo nobody cares....angane nokubo suriyayude khaka kahaka , ajithinte Vaali, Rajiniyude Bhasha , kamalinte kuruthi punal, laletente dhrishyam.....ithokkeya permanent....alllathey gilliyum billiyum onnum oruthanum orkila may be except few vijay fans

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> aaaha apo hybrid aanale


Avan ethu nalla padamanelum vijay anel choriyum. Release time akumbozhe varooo. .paranjittu karyamilla kurekalamayi 8am classil ninnum pass avathathukondakum

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> TN il fan base polinjakil enthe,epozahthe leval enthane ariamo
> 
> who is the next superstar after rejani survey orkunundo


Dhae kidakunu....enne kondu onnum parayipikalle.....S.A.C ithum cheyyum ithinappuramum cheyyum...Madurayil function okke undennu paranjallo....aarude kaashaa? lol :Giveup:

----------


## Viru

> Mashe  njaaan Suriyayum cherthaa paranje....All I am saying is iee stardom/Mass/kopu (lol sorry if kopu is not allowed here) are just fake. Actor nu vendathu acting skills and he should be measured/judged on that. Nalla actor/nalla story/nalla director cherumbo...oru amazing output varanam...eg Like dhrishiyam......iee parayunna ella mass movie-ne kaal dhrishiyam kooduthal collect cheythille.....athu pole Chinna thambi enna movie tamil naatil all time BB aayirunnu...even when Rajini was on his peak beating his collections.....idakku pinne chila chori padangalum hit aavum but kureye varshangal kazhiyumbo nobody cares....angane nokubo suriyayude khaka kahaka , ajithinte Vaali, Rajiniyude Bhasha , kamalinte kuruthi punal, laletente dhrishyam.....ithokkeya permanent....alllathey gilliyum billiyum onnum oruthanum orkila may be except few vijay fans


khaka khakaum,vaali oke parayanel Thuppakiyum parayam,infact all time blockbuster levalil ulathe ee thuppaki mathram allae ullu

----------


## Iam RMU

> Mashe  njaaan Suriyayum cherthaa paranje....All I am saying is iee stardom/Mass/kopu (lol sorry if kopu is not allowed here) are just fake. Actor nu vendathu acting skills and he should be measured/judged on that. Nalla actor/nalla story/nalla director cherumbo...oru amazing output varanam...eg Like dhrishiyam......iee parayunna ella mass movie-ne kaal dhrishiyam kooduthal collect cheythille.....athu pole Chinna thambi enna movie tamil naatil all time BB aayirunnu...even when Rajini was on his peak beating his collections.....idakku pinne chila chori padangalum hit aavum but kureye varshangal kazhiyumbo nobody cares....angane nokubo suriyayude khaka kahaka , ajithinte Vaali, Rajiniyude Bhasha , kamalinte kuruthi punal, laletente dhrishyam.....ithokkeya permanent....alllathey gilliyum billiyum onnum oruthanum orkila may be except few vijay fans


 ente amboo ghilli aarum orthirikan ponila polum enit varsham etra aayitum sunday premiersil top rating ulla film aanu ghilli . khakayum thengayum onum alla .. epolum trp rating  kooduthal undenkil athu alukal orth erikunath kondanu . ne chiripichu kollumalo.. thuppaki oke tamil industryile land mark film aanu  :Laughing:  evaden varunada  :Doh:  !!1 .. epolum tv premeirsil top rated films aanu ghilli, pokkiri ,  thullatha manavum thullum .. e khaka khaka ethelum channelil kanikunundo???  :Ennekollu:  

 thalli paranja sun  tv k polum vijay films venam for trp  :Giveup:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Avan ethu nalla padamanelum vijay anel choriyum. Release time akumbozhe varooo. .paranjittu karyamilla kurekalamayi 8am classil ninnum pass avathathukondakum


 alll pinne ennnum ieee nadan maare pokki pidichondu nadakkal alle ente parupadi.... :Phhhh:  yeaa padam release aagumbo...varum padine kurichu ulla realities parayum....chila fansnu ishtepedilla.... :Phhhh:  oru rasam alle

----------


## Viru

> Dhae kidakunu....enne kondu onnum parayipikalle.....S.A.C ithum cheyyum ithinappuramum cheyyum...Madurayil function okke undennu paranjallo....aarude kaashaa? lol


Enne kondum kooduthal paraipikale have some due rspect to ajith

NDTV public aite paranjitund kanano,Then kumudam survey  :Giveup:   shaline vare avasnam idapttile :Phhhh:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Mashe  njaaan Suriyayum cherthaa paranje....All I am saying is iee stardom/Mass/kopu (lol sorry if kopu is not allowed here) are just fake. Actor nu vendathu acting skills and he should be measured/judged on that. Nalla actor/nalla story/nalla director cherumbo...oru amazing output varanam...eg Like dhrishiyam......iee parayunna ella mass movie-ne kaal dhrishiyam kooduthal collect cheythille.....athu pole Chinna thambi enna movie tamil naatil all time BB aayirunnu...even when Rajini was on his peak beating his collections.....idakku pinne chila chori padangalum hit aavum but kureye varshangal kazhiyumbo nobody cares....angane nokubo suriyayude khaka kahaka , ajithinte Vaali, Rajiniyude Bhasha , kamalinte kuruthi punal, laletente dhrishyam.....ithokkeya permanent....alllathey gilliyum billiyum onnum oruthanum orkila may be except few vijay fans


Gilli innale release cheytha film anallo :Laughing: TmT last Friday release . athanallo ippozhum orkan kazhinjathu

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> ente amboo ghilli aarum orthirikan ponila polum enit varsham etra aayitum sunday premiersil top rating ulla film aanu ghilli . khakayum thengayum onum alla .. epolum trp rating  kooduthal undenkil athu alukal orth erikunath kondanu . ne chiripichu kollumalo.. thuppaki oke tamil industryile land mark film aanu  evaden varunada  !!1 .. epolum tv premeirsil top rated films aanu ghilli, pokkiri ,  thullatha manavum thullum .. e khaka khaka ethelum channelil kanikunundo???  
> 
>  thalli paranja sun  tv k polum vijay films venam for trp


Yea yea Landmark film thanne...ha haa vijay fan'sinu maathram....mattavarku Thupakki oru mosham illatha movie. athre ullo :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Dhae kidakunu....enne kondu onnum parayipikalle.....S.A.C ithum cheyyum ithinappuramum cheyyum...Madurayil function okke undennu paranjallo....aarude kaashaa? lol


 pine sac thala kuthi marinjit aanalo thuppaki 100cr gross cheythathum , vj k fan base vanathum  :Laughing: b

----------


## Iam RMU

> Yea yea Landmark film thanne...ha haa vijay fan'sinu maathram....mattavarku Thupakki oru mosham illatha movie. athre ullo


 surya fansn mathram aaanu khaka khaka landmark movie . bhaaki ullavark good movie athre ullu  :Sad:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Avan ethu nalla padamanelum vijay anel choriyum. Release time akumbozhe varooo. .paranjittu karyamilla kurekalamayi 8am classil ninnum pass avathathukondakum


 swantham id yil varan ulla natel polum illa ... !!

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Enne kondum kooduthal paraipikale have some due rspect to ajith
> 
> NDTV public aite paranjitund kanano,Then kumudam survey   shaline vare avasnam idapttile


ieee kumudhathinayaa njaanum paranjee.... :Phhhh:  avarku ipppo subscription athra pora...engengilum kashu vende .....magazine mumbotu pogan...BTW tn-il Kumudamano superstar ne theerumaanikunnathum....undakunnathum? :Giveup:  athu oru kevalam 1 % num below aalkaar polum vaayikunna oru magazine... :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> alll pinne ennnum ieee nadan maare pokki pidichondu nadakkal alle ente parupadi.... yeaa padam release aagumbo...varum padine kurichu ulla realities parayum....chila fansnu ishtepedilla.... oru rasam alle


Pinne enthu undakanada ingot varunne. Manga parikanano? Nee choriyan thonnumbo ingot varum

----------


## Iam RMU

> ieee kumudhathinayaa njaanum paranjee.... avarku ipppo subscription athra pora...engengilum kashu vende .....magazine mumbotu pogan...BTW tn-il Kumudamano superstar ne theerumaanikunnathum....undakunnathum? athu oru kevalam 1 % num below aalkaar polum vaayikunna oru magazine...


 evan nalla asal rodhanam analo with zero logic .. cash vaangi polum  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> swantham id yil varan ulla natel polum illa ... !!


RMU  :Giveup:  ivide varunathinu nattel veno..athum enne polethe oru vidheshiku..venel adminodu check cheyaan para...ente ip-yil vere id endo ennu :Phhhh:

----------


## Iam RMU

@josemon 17 @veecee  mods

----------


## Viru

> ieee kumudhathinayaa njaanum paranjee.... avarku ipppo subscription athra pora...engengilum kashu vende .....magazine mumbotu pogan...BTW tn-il Kumudamano superstar ne theerumaanikunnathum....undakunnathum? athu oru kevalam 1 % num below aalkaar polum vaayikunna oru magazine...


ee urulal valla ambalithilum poi urundal kurach punyam enkilum kiitum :Phhhh:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Yea yea Landmark film thanne...ha haa vijay fan'sinu maathram....mattavarku Thupakki oru mosham illatha movie. athre ullo


athukondakum 100 cr collect cheythathu

----------


## Iam RMU

> RMU  ivide varunathinu nattel veno..athum enne polethe oru vidheshiku..venel adminodu check cheyaan para...ente ip-yil vere id endo ennu


 ip maatan aano muthe ethraa ppadu .. vere browser thane dhaaralam  :Giveup:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Pinne enthu undakanada ingot varunne. Manga parikanano? Nee choriyan thonnumbo ingot varum


Njaaan ente opinion parayunnathine...enthinaa thaan choyinne ennu vijarikunne..njaan aarayum personalaaye onnum paranjillalo....oru nadane kurichu ente personal opinion alle paranje...athum in decent manner.... :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Iam RMU

> ee urulal valla ambalithilum poi urundal kurach punyam enkilum kiitum


 vijay k kitiya fan base vare cash koduthu vaangi ena linel ulla urulal aanu . chuma time waste cheythathu micham  :Doh:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> ip maatan aano muthe ethraa ppadu .. vere browser thane dhaaralam


RMU bro....athreku ivide olichu varan maathram entha risk ivide ullo.?  :On The Quiet2:  oru risk edukumbo....enthelum oru karyam vende

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> swantham id yil varan ulla natel polum illa ... !!


Yeah. ..Ithu nammaletra kandatha

----------


## Viru

> Njaaan ente opinion parayunnathine...enthinaa thaan choyinne ennu vijarikunne..njaan aarayum personalaaye onnum paranjillalo....oru nadane kurichu ente personal opinion alle paranje...athum in decent manner....


vallapozhum varanam  :Friends:  inne mungiyal aduthathe kaththi releasinllae pongulu

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> vijay k kitiya fan base vare cash koduthu vaangi ena linel ulla urulal aanu . chuma time waste cheythathu micham


Vijayku ulla fans.....fans thannaya....but iee parayunna super star pattabishesham ithokkke.....cheyyunathu aarannnu....TN-il kochu kuttiyaku polum ariyaam...the great SAC.... :Sarcastic Hand:  Vijay- polum paavama....chekkane cheethayaakunnathu thanthaya  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Viru

> vijay k kitiya fan base vare cash koduthu vaangi ena linel ulla urulal aanu . chuma time waste cheythathu micham


Ithoke enthe thuppaki,thalaiva thread thappi nokke angerude 475 postum avide kanum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ieee kumudhathinayaa njaanum paranjee.... avarku ipppo subscription athra pora...engengilum kashu vende .....magazine mumbotu pogan...BTW tn-il Kumudamano superstar ne theerumaanikunnathum....undakunnathum? athu oru kevalam 1 % num below aalkaar polum vaayikunna oru magazine...


So u saying,  avarkariyam Vijay ye Winner akiyale subscribe rs koodoo ennu . Thala anel 4 alu polum subscribe cheyilennu

----------


## Iam RMU

> Vijayku ulla fans.....fans thannaya....but iee parayunna super star pattabishesham ithokkke.....cheyyunathu aarannnu....TN-il kochu kuttiyaku polum ariyaam...the great SAC.... Vijay- polum paavama....chekkane cheethayaakunnathu thanthaya


 athe elam sir parayuna poleyanu .sir tsunami varum enum pravachichu vanilee .. sir world trade center thakarum enu pravachichu thakarnilee .. _/\_  :Crying:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> vallapozhum varanam  inne mungiyal aduthathe kaththi releasinllae pongulu


lol viru 1 day vannapo thanne ethra perka BP kooodunne....Daily vanthu sathyangal vilambiya...enne oru bheegara janthuvaayee kannilee ividathey...paavam fans :Phhhh:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Ithoke enthe thuppaki,thalaiva thread thappi nokke angerude 475 postum avide kanum


 Thupakki threadile karaCHIL mass ayirikumalo  :Giveup:  that was a massive sucess :

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> athe elam sir parayuna poleyanu .sir tsunami varum enum pravachichu vanilee .. sir world trade center thakarum enu pravachichu thakarnilee .. _/\_


lol Tsunamiyum vannitilla....World trade centreum tagarnitilla....pashe vijay super star aayee lol :Phhhh:

----------


## Iam RMU

> lol viru 1 day vannapo thanne ethra perka BP kooodunne....Daily vanthu sathyangal vilambiya...enne oru bheegara janthuvaayee kannilee ividathey...paavam fans


already angane alle  :Thinking:

----------


## Iam RMU

> lol Tsunamiyum vannitilla....World trade centreum tagarnitilla....pashe vijay super star aayee lol


  avasanam paranjathu  :Thumbup:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Thupakki threadile karaCHIL mass ayirikumalo  that was a massive sucess :


hee hee oru thupaakiyum pidichu ingane  nadakkku ....BTW thuppaki 300 cr alle? lol  :Giveup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Njaaan ente opinion parayunnathine...enthinaa thaan choyinne ennu vijarikunne..njaan aarayum personalaaye onnum paranjillalo....oru nadane kurichu ente personal opinion alle paranje...athum in decent manner....


Pinne thanenthinado Vijay ye choriyunnathu. Ninte ella postum against vijay.

----------


## Viru

> lol viru 1 day vannapo thanne ethra perka BP kooodunne....Daily vanthu sathyangal vilambiya...enne oru bheegara janthuvaayee kannilee ividathey...paavam fans


namalkum enthenkilum oke entertainemnt vende,annan vaa  :Highfive:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> vallapozhum varanam  inne mungiyal aduthathe kaththi releasinllae pongulu


Lol adutha kaththi kum Ivan undakum. Same dialogue um undakum

----------


## Viru

> Thupakki threadile karaCHIL mass ayirikumalo  that was a massive sucess :


paksh kaka kaka,vaaliyude athre pora  :Phhhh:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> avasanam paranjathu


lol mugathey ahhh santhosham kandaa.... sheri kutaaa...ieee punchiri ennnum nila nikate ....athinu vendi enkilum Kathi vijayikatte ...njaanum prathikaam  :Phhhh:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> paksh khaka khaka,vaaliyude athre pora


 :On The Quiet2:  athathu genre-yil rendum bestaa

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Vijayku ulla fans.....fans thannaya....but iee parayunna super star pattabishesham ithokkke.....cheyyunathu aarannnu....TN-il kochu kuttiyaku polum ariyaam...the great SAC.... Vijay- polum paavama....chekkane cheethayaakunnathu thanthaya


Da  nee aale potanakano. Poll result recently alle vanne. Nee athinu mumbu Thalaivaaaa Thradil Vijay kethire paranjathellam enicku nannayi ormayundu

----------


## Viru

> athathu genre-yil rendum bestaa


ee generil ithilum best padagal kanditile

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Da  nee aale potanakano. Poll result recently alle vanne. Nee athinu mumbu Thalaivaaaa Thradil Vijay kethire paranjathellam enicku nannayi ormayundu


SAC pani thungaitu kureye thivasam aaye.....pulliyude lastest adavaanu iee poll.  :Giveup:

----------


## Iam RMU

> lol mugathey ahhh santhosham kandaa.... sheri kutaaa...ieee punchiri ennnum nila nikate ....athinu vendi enkilum Kathi vijayikatte ...njaanum prathikaam


athin vendi alenkilum vijayikum  :Giveup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> RMU bro....athreku ivide olichu varan maathram entha risk ivide ullo.?  oru risk edukumbo....enthelum oru karyam vende


Ithra kashtapettu enthina mashe time waste cheyunne. Ivide orupadu movies release akunnundu. BT ninne kananam enkil vj included movies varanam

----------


## Iam RMU

> paksh kaka kaka,vaaliyude athre pora


 athu kond e randu padathinum ghilli yekal TRP rating ille  :Laughing:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

Appo innethey quota theernu.....elllavarum ivide armathiku....Njaan naale varame  :Giveup:  tata

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> SAC pani thungaitu kureye thivasam aaye.....pulliyude lastest adavaanu iee poll.


Ajithinum suryakum father ille

----------


## Viru

> athu kond e randu padathinum ghilli yekal TRP rating ille


SAC pani koduthatha  :On The Quiet2:  pullide latest adava trp rating kootunathe

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Appo innethey quota theernu.....elllavarum ivide armathiku....Njaan naale varame  tata


Oh athinentha vannoloo ini alpam divasamalle ninne kanan kazhiyoo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> athu kond e randu padathinum ghilli yekal TRP rating ille


Valiyoke chanel il vararundo

----------


## Gopikrishnan

ennalum samantha..ente saree... munthookathinte pakuthi veliyil kandu..  :Icecream:

----------


## Bunny

> Manassil omanichu, thaalolichu snehikkunna oru roopamundaayirunnu, 
> 
> Nithyayude, Nithya Vasudevante
> 
> athaa innaval thallithakarthathu


Samanthayude saree:p

----------


## Bunny

> brindanavanam kanditu ille..athil nalla naval show undu ello ...still ethile first poster kandapo  thanne njetti...hot pants ...boobs inte thottu thazhe olla button  muthal azhichu ettu...pinne alludu seenuvilum nalla skin show undu ....


Avalk ee mass kuthu numbers onnum cherilla..she looks worse in it....rabhasayilum und....koora ayitund

----------


## Bunny

Etho patrakar poll nadathy....aviduthe alkar vijaye select cheythu...athin enthokka bahalamarunnu...pathram fake.....poll kallatharam...pathram kathikkunnu....office uparodikkunnu....ho poor rivals....

----------


## renjuus

> ennalum samantha..ente saree... munthookathinte pakuthi veliyil kandu..


still kandappol thanne  :Ho:

----------


## ballu

Samantha Ruth Prabhu ‏@Samanthaprabhu2  Sep 12
If u have watched my films u wldnt need me to tell u that the rumour of me sporting a bikini in my next is just a rumour...put this to rest



ethaanu vaayil thonunathu okke tweet cheyrathu ennu parayunathu  :Laughing:  


Samantha had tweeted this some 2 yrs ago ...... :Laughing:   pilleru kuthi pokki ....hehe

----------


## renjuus

> Samantha Ruth Prabhu ‏@Samanthaprabhu2  Sep 12
> If u have watched my films u wldnt need me to tell u that the rumour of me sporting a bikini in my next is just a rumour...put this to rest
> 
> 
> 
> ethaanu vaayil thonunathu okke tweet cheyrathu ennu parayunathu  
> 
> 
> Samantha had tweeted this some 2 yrs ago ......  pilleru kuthi pokki ....hehe


nannaayi..Enganethe vakkukal onnum paalikkendaa yathoru avashyavumillaa... :Laughing:

----------


## Bunny

> Samantha Ruth Prabhu ‏@Samanthaprabhu2  Sep 12
> If u have watched my films u wldnt need me to tell u that the rumour of me sporting a bikini in my next is just a rumour...put this to rest
> 
> 
> 
> ethaanu vaayil thonunathu okke tweet cheyrathu ennu parayunathu  
> 
> 
> Samantha had tweeted this some 2 yrs ago ......  pilleru kuthi pokki ....hehe


MB fans kananda.....pani ippo tudangum :p

----------


## David Billa

Samanta ithil polichadukiyen ketalo.....nale apo must ayitu kananam padam:o  :Beach1:   :Beach1:   :Beach1:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Samantha Ruth Prabhu ‏@Samanthaprabhu2  Sep 12
> If u have watched my films u wldnt need me to tell u that the rumour of me sporting a bikini in my next is just a rumour...put this to rest
> 
> 
> 
> ethaanu vaayil thonunathu okke tweet cheyrathu ennu parayunathu  
> 
> 
> Samantha had tweeted this some 2 yrs ago ......  pilleru kuthi pokki ....hehe


 e tweetinte link onu tharuo?  :Help:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ee pic kandittu sahiunilla ... :Vedi:

----------


## KeralaVarma

> Ee pic kandittu sahiunilla ...


bhai padam average aanenne ullu.  Surya adipoliya. Dhairya mayittu poyi kandolu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> bhai padam average aanenne ullu.  Surya adipoliya. Dhairya mayittu poyi kandolu


yes macha pokanam.....

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
#Anjaan has taken the biggest ever opening for
#Suriya sir today. Just got the numbers. This week-
end will end with huge numbers for sure

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

> yes macha pokanam.....


You are trapped

----------


## ITV

> Samantha Ruth Prabhu ‏@Samanthaprabhu2  Sep 12
> If u have watched my films u wldnt need me to tell u that the rumour of me sporting a bikini in my next is just a rumour...put this to rest
> 
> 
> 
> ethaanu vaayil thonunathu okke tweet cheyrathu ennu parayunathu  
> 
> 
> Samantha had tweeted this some 2 yrs ago ......  pilleru kuthi pokki ....hehe


What she said is true only

Underwearnu mele oru handkerchief undu, so can't be considered as bikini

----------


## GangsteR

> You are trapped


singam2 enikku ishtamayilla entaayalum athinekal better allae...

----------


## GangsteR

> What she said is true only
> 
> Underwearnu mele oru handkerchief undu, so can't be considered as bikini


apol nayanz billayil ittathum bikini allae  :Doh:

----------


## AslaN

Endoke kelkenam  :Laughing: next to rajani  :Ennekollu:

----------


## karthi007

entammoo...kanallae...njan veruthu

----------


## xeon

> sSamantha ena oothi veerpicha over rated muthaline poki kond nadakalle , nadakale enu njan pala vatam paranjathanu ... verupichu kayyil thanalo .. santhosham . enthu manga tholi aanu avalk etra speciality , montha kandal poocha meen kashanam kadichu pidichu nikuna oru bhavam matram 
> 
>   @xeon


ente macha.. avalde oru dance + act  .. avale petta thalla sahikkilla

----------


## xeon

> singam2 enikku ishtamayilla entaayalum athinekal better allae...


no bro no way... nalla scenes ..

1) Krishna Transformation
2) Vidyuth suriyayodu nee thookittiya ennu chodikkumbol suriyayude oru mass chiri...  :Band: 

bhaakki ellam flop

----------


## abcdmachan

*Ivide townil muzhuvan ithinte posterukalil suryayude mukathu kari oil ozhichekkunnu....
Knaappanmar.... 
Vrithiketta paripadiyaaa....*

----------


## GangsteR

> no bro no way... nalla scenes ..
> 
> 1) Krishna Transformation
> 2) Vidyuth suriyayodu nee thookittiya ennu chodikkumbol suriyayude oru mass chiri... 
> 
> bhaakki ellam flop


 :Engane: ....

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ivide townil muzhuvan ithinte posterukalil suryayude mukathu kari oil ozhichekkunnu....
> Knaappanmar.... 
> Vrithiketta paripadiyaaa....*


ethu tendikal aanennu pratyegam parayandallo...

----------


## GangsteR

From Fb

അന്ജാൻ കണ്ടൂട്ടോ ...
ആള് കൂടണത് കണ്ടപ്പോ തിയേറ്റർ മാറ്റി AC
(പാരഡേയ്സ്)-യിൽ 9.30 നു ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോ ഓടിച്ചവർ
വിനായകക്കാർ, പെയിന്റ് അടിചൂന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു
ടിക്കെറ്റിനു 100 രൂപ ആക്കിയവർ
വിനായകക്കാർ..ഹൌസ് ഫുൾ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ്
എന്നെ ആ പണ്ടാരം ന്യൂ വിനായക
തിയേറ്ററിലേക്ക് പറഞ്ഞു വിട്ടവർ
വിനായകക്കാർ, എന്നെ മുടിപ്പിക്കാൻ
വിനായകക്കാരുടെ ജീവിതം ഇനിയും ബാക്കി ...
വിനായകക്കാരെ തോൽപ്പിക്കാൻ ആവില്ല
മക്കളെ ..
വർഷത്തിൽ ഒന്നോ രണ്ടോ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ
മാത്രം ചെയ്യുന്ന സൂര്യ അണ്ണന്റെ ഒരു ട്രീറ്റ്
ആയിരുന്നു അന്ജാൻ. തിയേറ്ററിനെയും,
കാണികളേയും പ്രഗംബനം കൊള്ളിക്കുന്ന
ഉശിരുള്ള ആണ്കുട്ടി ആണ് രാജുഭായി... "ഭായിക്ക്
ഏതു സീനും ഓക്കേ ആണ് മുത്തെ"... ശരിയാട്ടോ..
രാജു ഭായിയുടെ ഓരോ സീനും കോരിത്തരിപ്പിച്
ചു കളഞ്ഞു.. ഇത് പോലുള്ള മാസ്സ് സ്റ്റ്ണ്ട്,
അതിൻറെ ഒർജിനാലിറ്റി ശരിക്കും ആസ്വദിച്ചു,
സാമന്തയും കൂടെ ചേർന്നപ്പോൾ
സീനൊക്കെ ഉഷാറായി . പിന്നെ ഫസ്റ്റ്
ഹാഫിലെ ട്വിസ്റ്റ് ഞെട്ടിചൂ എന്ന കാര്യത്തിൽ
ഒരു സംശയവും ഇല്ല.. ചന്ദ്രു (വിദ്യുറ്റ്)
അദ്ധേഹത്തിന്റെ ഭാഗങ്ങളിൽ രാജു ഭായിക്ക്
നല്ല സപ്പോർട്ട് നൽകി, രാജു
ഭായിയുടെ സ്റ്റൈലും കൃഷ്ണ
ഭയ്യയുടെ "അഭിനയവും" ഒരു പോലെ തിയേറ്റർ
ഇളക്കി മറിച്ചു, ലിങ്കുസ്വമി കൃത്യമായ
ഇടവേളകളിൽ ട്വിസ്റ്റ് തന്നു കൊണ്ടേ ഇരുന്നു,
സന്തോഷേട്ടന്റെ ക്യാമറ അത്
കൃത്യമായി ഒപ്പി എടുക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു,
എന്തൊക്കെ വന്നാലും ഫാൻസിനു
ആഘോഷിക്കാനുള്ള എല്ലാ വിഭവങ്ങളും ശരിയായ
അളവിൽ ചേർത്ത് ഒരുക്കിയ ഒരു അവിയൽ മാസ്സ്
എന്റർറ്റെയ്നർ എന്ന് വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കാം
അന്ജാനെ.. ആ പിന്നെ സുര്യ കരഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ
ഞാനും ചെറുതായി " " എന്നൊരു സംശയം ഉണ്ട്....
എക്സ്ട്രാ ഓർഡിനറി മാസ്സ് എന്റർറ്റെയ്നർ...luv
u സൂര്യ —

----------


## GangsteR

അഞ്ജാൻ- പഴയ വീഞ്ഞ് പുതിയ കുപ്പിയിൽ
തന്നെ ആണെങ്കിലും രുചിക്ക് വലിയ കുഴപ്പമില്ല.
Theatre- Attingal Ganga
Status- Housefull (Close to 1000 seats)
ഇന്ത്യയിലെ ആദ്യത്തെ 6K resolution movie ആണ്
അഞ്ജാൻ. Visually very beautiful. Thanks to Santhosh
Sivan's camera. കഥയെ പററി പറയാനാണെങ്കിൽ
കാര്യമായൊന്നും ഇല്ല. പഴയ അധോലോക
പ്രതികാര കഥ തന്നെ. പക്ഷേ അതു കുറച്ച് stylish
ആയി എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്. സൂര്യയുടെ look ഉം punch
dialogs ഉം style ഉം ഒക്കെ നന്നായിട്ടുണ്ട്. വിദ്യുത്
ജംവാളിൻറെ ആക്ടിങ് വലിയ മെച്ചമില്ലെങ്കി
ലും look ഉം action ഉം നന്നായിട്ടുണ്ട്. സാമന്ത
തുണിയുടെ അളവ് നല്ലോണം കുറച്ച്
നിർമാണച്ചെലവ് കുറയ്ക്കാൻ സഹായിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.
First half നല്ല racy ആയിരുന്നു. രാജു ഭായ് ആയുള്ള
സൂര്യയുടെ intro പക്കാ മാസ്സ് ആയിരുന്നു. Interval
punch ഉം നന്നായിട്ടുണ്ട്. Second half
വെറുതെ കുറേ വലിച്ചു നീട്ടി. Brahmanandam
ൻറെ comedy scene ഒക്കെ കഥയുടെ ഗതിയിൽ നല്ല
രീതിയിൽ lag ഉണ്ടാക്കി.
ഇങ്ങനെയൊക്കെയാണെങ്കിലും നല്ലൊരു mass
entertainer ഒരുക്കുന്നതിൽ ഒരു പരിധി വരെ director
Lingusami വിജയിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഫാൻസിനു
ആഘോഷിക്കാനുള്ള വകയൊക്കെ ചിത്രത്തിലുണ്ട്.
എന്നിരുന്നാലും മററു audience നു
എത്രത്തോളം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെടുമെന്നു കാത്തിരുന്നു
കാണേണ്ടി വരും.
My Rating - 6/10

----------


## GangsteR

അൻജാൻ
ഒരു തവണ കണ്ടിരിക്കാവുന്ന സിനീമ. മുന്തിയ
സംഭവം ഒന്നുമല്ലെങ്കിൽ കൂടി . ലിംഗു
സ്വാമിയുടെ മറ്റ് ഫിൽംസിനെ അപെക്ഷിച്
നൊകുവയാണെൽ അൻജാൻ നിരാശ
പെടുത്തിയെക്കാം
അദ്യ പകുതി അൽപം മികചതായി തൊന്നി. രാജു
ബായി ആയി സുര്യ തകർത്തു. സമന്ത
ഒക്കെ വെരുതെ ആണു എന്തിനൊ വേണ്ടി ഒരു
തുല്ലിഛി. വിദ്യുറ്റ് ജമാലും നന്നായിറ്റുണ്ട്*.
പാട്ടുകൾ എല്ലാം അറു ബോറു.
My Rating 2.7/5

----------


## GangsteR

അന്ജാന്
കൃഷ്ണ തന്റെ സഹോദരനായ
രാജുവിനെ തേടി മുംബൈ എന്ന നഗരത്തില്
എത്തുന്നു . അവിടെ നിന്നും തന്റെ സഹോദരന്
മുംബൈയെ വിറപികുന്ന അധോലോക
നായകനാണെന്നും അയാള്ടെ് എതിരാളികളും ആയുള്ള
ശത്രുതയും ,പിന്നെ സ്വന്തം ജീവന്
തുല്യം സ്നേഹികുനന് ചന്ദ്രു
എന്നാ സുഹൃത്തിനെ കുറിച്ച് കൃഷ്ണ അറിയാന്
ഇടവരുന്നു...അവന് രാജുവിനെ കണ്ടു പിടിക്കാന് ഉള്ള
ശ്രമങ്ങള് നടത്തുന്നു .....
ടീസേരും ട്രൈലെരും കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോള്
അന്ജാന്റെ വിധി പലരും എഴുതി തീര്ത്ത
താണ് ,എന്നാല് അവരുടെയൊക്കെ വാ അടപിച്ചു
കൊണ്ടാണ് അന്ജാന് ചിത്രികരിചിരിക്കുന്നത് .
തമിള് സിനിമയില് സ്ഥിരമായി കണ്ടു വരുന്ന
ക്ലിച്ചേ ചെരുതയിടൊക്കെ അടങ്ങിയിട്ടുന്ട
െങ്കിലും നേരത്തെ ഇറങ്ങിയ സൂര്യ ചിത്രങ്ങള്
ആയ മാട്ട്രാന് സിന്ഗം 2 ഇവയില്
നിന്നൊക്കെ തികച്ചും വ്യത്യസ്തമാണ് അന്ജാന് .
സിനിമയിലെ മുഖ്യ ആകര്ഷണം .....
സന്തോഷ് ശിവന് എന്ന വ്യക്തിക്യുടെ കഴിവ്
സിനിമയില് പരമാവധി ഉപയോഗിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട് .
ഓരോ ഫ്രെമ്സും നമ്മളെ സീറ്റുകളില്
പിടിച്ചിരുത്തും
.ലോകശേന്സും കുഴപമിലായിരുന്ന
ു .പിന്നെ സൂര്യയുടെ ഗെറ്റ് അപ്പ്
തകര്ത്തി ട്ടുണ്ട് ...ടയലോഗ്സോക്കെ
കൊള്ളായിരുന്നു . ലിങ്കു സാമി സിനിമയെ ഒരു
നല്ല എന്റെര്തൈസനെര് ആക്കാന്
പരമാവധി ശ്രമിച്ചു .
ആവശ്യം ഇല്ല എന്ന് തോന്നിയ ചില കാര്യങ്ങള്
എനിക്ക് ഒട്ടും വേണ്ട എന്ന് തോന്നിയ കാര്യങ്ങള്
ഇതിലെ പാടുകള് ആണ് . ബാന്ഗ് ബാന്ഗ് എന്നാ പാടു
ഒഴിച്ചാല് വേറെ എല്ലാം കേള്ക്കാന് ഒരു
സുഖം ഇല്ലാത്ത പാട്ടുകള് ആയിരുന്നു . പക്ഷെ bgm
കൊള്ളായിരുന്നു ..അത് കൊണ്ട് യുവാന് ശങ്കര്
രാജാ ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ തൂകങ്ങളില് ഒന്ന്
തന്നെ ആണ് . പിന്നെ സമന്തയുടെ പെര്ഫോ്മന്സ്
ഒട്ടും ഇഷ്ടപെട്ടിട്ടില്ല . വിദ്യുത്
എന്നാ നടനെ നേരെ ഉപയോഗിക്കാന്
ലിങ്ങുസാമിക്ക് കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല അത്
പോലെ തന്നെ ബ്രമാനന്ദം എന്നാ ഹാസ്യ
നടനെ വെറുതെ ഒരു ബന്ധമിലാതെ കൊണ്ട് വന്ന
പോലെ .പിന്നെ സൂരിയുടെ കോമെടികള് ഒരു
പരിധി വരെ കണ്ടിരിക്കാം.ഇപ
്പോഴും കഥയില്ലായ്മ ഒരു മുഖ്യ
പ്രശ്നം തന്നെ ആണ് ..
ഫാന്സിനു ഈ പടം നന്നായി തന്നെ ഇഷ്ടപെടും .
എന്തായാലും ഈ ആഴചയില് ഇറങ്ങിയ ഒരു നല്ല
എന്റെര്റെനെര് തന്നെ ആണ് അന്ജാന് അതുകൊണ്ട്
നിങ്ങളുടെ ടിക്കറ്റ് വേഗം എടുതോ
രേടിംഗ് : 6.5/10

----------


## GangsteR

അന്ജാൻ - മൈ റിവ്യൂ
ഇരിഞ്ഞാലക്കുട- മാസ്സ്
സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് -100%
"മായാവി " എന്ന ബാലരമയിലെ കഥ എന്താണ്?
കഥ വന്നു 30 വർഷം കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടും ഒരേ കഥ
തന്നെ .മായാവി യെ വില്ലന്മാർ
പിടിക്കും .മായാവി രക്ഷപെടും .അല്ലെങ്ങിൽ
കുട്ടികളെ വില്ലന്മാർ പിടിക്കാൻ
നോക്കും മായാവി രക്ഷിക്കും.
അങ്ങനെ സ്ഥിരം കഥ തന്നെ. എനിരുന്നാലും ആ കഥ
ആയിരിക്കും ഇന്നും ബാലരമയുടെ ആരാധകർ
ആദ്യം വായിക്കുന്നത്. കാരണം ആ കഥ
വായിക്കാൻ ആള്കാർക്ക് ഇഷ്ടമാണ്.അത്
തന്നെ ആണ് ആ കഥയുടെ വിജയവും.
അന്ജാൻ സിനിമയുടെ റിവ്യൂ എഴുതുമ്പോൾ ഞാൻ
എന്തിനാണു മായാവി യെ പറ്റി എഴുതുന്നെ എന്ന്
തോനിയോ ? അതെ പോലെ ഉള്ള ഒരു ഫോർമുല
തന്നെ ആണ് ഈ സിനിമയും.
വർഷങ്ങളോളമായി നമ്മൾ കണ്ടു മടുത്ത സ്ഥിരം കഥ.
തെലുഗുവിൽ ഇപ്പോളും സ്ഥിരമായി വന്നു
കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന അതേ പറഞ്ഞു പഴകിയ കഥ. മസല
കുത്തി തിരുകി കഥക്കൊന്നും ഒട്ടും പ്രാധാന്യം കൊടുക്കാതെ തങ്ങളുടെ നായകനെ മാത്രം കാണിക്കാൻ
ഒരു പടം .അങ്ങനെ ഒരു കഥയെ വീണ്ടും എടുത്തു ആ
സിനിമ ജനത്തെ കൊണ്ട് കാണിച്ചു കയ്യടി നേടുക
എന്നുള്ള ഒരു സംവിതയാകന്റെ വിജയം ആണ് ഈ
സിനിമയും.
ലിങ്കു സ്വാമി മാസ്സ്
സിനിമകളുടെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച ഒരു സംവിതായകൻ
ആണ് . പറഞ്ഞു പഴകിയ കഥകളെ തകർപ്പൻ മാസ്സ്
ആക്കി എടുത്തു കയ്യടി നേടിയ ഒരാൾ. പയ്യ..റണ്
പോലുള്ള സിനിമകൾ തന്നെ നോക്കിയാൽ
മതി കഥയൊന്നും ഇല്ലാതെ എങ്ങനെ മികച്ച ഒരു
മാസ്സ് മസാല സിനിമ എടുക്കുന്നു എന്ന് .
അതെ ലക്ഷ്യം മാത്രം നോക്കിയാണ്
സുര്യയുടെ ഈ അന്ജാനും പുറത്തു വന്നിരിക്കുന്നത്.
ഇത്തവണ തമിൾ
പ്രേക്ഷകരെ മാത്രം ലക്ഷ്യം വയ്ക്കാതെ തെലുഗ്
പ്രേക്ഷകരെ കൂടി രസിപ്പിക്കാൻ ലക്ഷ്യം വച്ച്
സംവിതയ്കാൻ. അതിനു വേദനി ഒരുപാട്
സീനുകളും കുത്തി കെട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. അനാവശ്യമായ
തെലുഗു ഡയലോഗുകളും അതിനു വേണ്ടി തന്നെ ആണ്
എന്ന് വ്യക്തം. സിക്കന്തർ എന്ന പേരില് പുറത്തു
വന്ന തെലുഗു വേര്ഷന് വേണ്ടി ഉള്ള
ത്യാഗം വ്യക്തം.
ഇനി സിനിമയിലേക്ക്
ആദ്യ പകുതി-
------------------------------
തകർപ്പൻ മാസ്സ് മസാലക്കു ഉദാഹരണം ആണ് ആദ്യ
പകുതി . പറഞ്ഞു പഴകിയ ഒരു കഥയിൽ സുര്യ
എന്നാ " നടനെ " ഉപയോഗിക്കാതെ സുര്യ
എന്നാ "മാസ്സ് ഹീറോയെ "
മാത്രം ലഷ്യം വച്ചുള്ള തിരകഥ. തകർപ്പൻ
ആക്കി കളഞ്ഞു സുര്യ.രാജു ഭോ നമുക്കൊരു
പുതുമയൊന്നും അല്ല.എന്നാൽ അത് സുര്യ
ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ ഉള്ള ഫാൻസിന്റെ സപ്പോര്ട്ട് ഒന്ന്
വേറെ തന്നെ. കൂടെ വിദ്യുത് കൂടി ചേർന്നപ്പോൾ
നല്ലൊരു ടീം ആയി.
യുവൻ ശങ്കർ രാജയുടെ ഗാനങ്ങൾ ഒന്നിനൊന്നു
മോശം ആയി. സിനിമയിൽ അത്
ഇടയ്ക്കിടെ പൊങ്ങി വന്നു കൊണ്ടിരുന്നു.
സാമന്തയുടെ ശരീര പ്രദർശനം മാത്രമാണ്
ഗാനങ്ങളിൽ എടുത്തു പറയാനുള്ള സമാധാനം.
പ്രദർശനം എന്നാ തന്റെ ചുമതല സാമന്ത
ഭംഗി ആയി ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട് എന്ന് പറയാതെ വയ്യ...
ആദ്യമായി ബികിനിയിലും പ്രത്യക്ഷപെട്ടു
പുള്ളിക്കാരി .
രാജു ഭായ് എന്ന തന്റെ കാണാതായ
ചേട്ടനെ തപ്പി വരുന്ന കൃഷ്ണയുടെ കഥ പറയുന്ന
ആദ്യ പകുതി.. ഇന്റർവെൽ
സീനൊക്കെ ശെരിക്കും തകർത്തു. സിൽവ
ഒരുക്കിയ ഫൈറ്റ് സീൻ തകർപ്പൻ മാസ്സ് .
ആദ്യ പകുതി മസാല എന്നാ നിലക്ക് എന്റർറ്റൈൻ
ചെയ്തു.
രണ്ടാം പകുതി
----------------------------
രണ്ടാം പകുതിയിൽ ലിങ്കു സ്വാമി സാധാരണ
കാണിക്കുന്ന കയ്യടക്കം നഷ്ടപെട്ടു. സിനിമ
എന്തിനോ വേണ്ടി വലിഞ്ഞു നീണ്ടു.
പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് ഒരു കഥയും ഇല്ലെന്നിരിക്കെ
സിനിമ മുന്നോട്ടു കൊണ്ട്
പോയി അവസാനിപ്പിക്കാൻ സംവിതായകൻ
ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടുന്ന അവസ്ഥ ശെരിക്കും തിരിച്ചറിയാൻ
കഴിയും. വില്ലൻ ആയി വന്ന മനോജ്
ബാജ്പെയിക്ക് നല്ലൊരു റോൾ കൊടുക്കാൻ
പോലും ആയിട്ടില്ല. മികച്ചൊരു പെർഫൊമരനു
അദ്ദേഹം എന്നിരിക്കെ കുറച്ചു
കൂടി പ്രാധാന്യത്തോടെ ആ
കഥാപത്രം ഒരുക്കിയിരുന്നു എങ്കിൽ
നായകനൊത്ത ഒരു വില്ലൻ ആയേനെ.
നായകനൊത്ത വില്ലൻ
ഉണ്ടാവുംബോളെ ഇത്തരം സിനിമകളിൽ ത്രിൽ
ഉള്ളു.
രണ്ടാം പകുതിയിൽ
ആവശ്യം ഇല്ലാതെ കുറെ സീനുകൾ. ഒക്കെ തെലുഗു
വെർഷന് വേണ്ടി ആണെന്ന് വ്യക്തം.
ശെരിക്കും വെറുപ്പിക്കുന്ന സീനുകൾ. 2
മണികൂർ .50 മിനുട്ട് എന്നത് ഒരു 2.15 hr ഇൽ
അവസാനിപ്പിക്കാം ആയിരുന്നു എന്ന് തോനി.
പിന്നെ എല്ലാ പ്രവശ്യതെയും പോലെ ഒരു
ക്ലൈമക്സ് .ക്ലൈമക്സ് ടയലോഗ് കൊള്ളാം.
ലിങ്കു സ്വാമി കു ആദ്യ
പകുതി പോലെ രണ്ടാം പകുതി ഒരുക്കാൻ
ആയെങ്ങിൽ ഒരു മസാല സിനിമ ആയാലും ഇത് കണ്ടു
കയ്യടിചേനെ ഭൂരിപക്ഷവും. എന്നാൽ ഇത് സുര്യ
എന്നാ താരത്തിന്റെ ഫാൻസിനു
മാത്രം ഇഷ്ടപെടുന്ന ഒരു
രണ്ടാം പകുതി ആയി പോയി.
ഏതാണ്ട് പാളി പോയ രണ്ടാം പകുതി
മൊത്തത്തിൽ
-------------------
സുര്യ തകർത്തു.
സിനിമയെ ബോറടിക്കാതെ കണ്ടിരിക്കാൻ ഈ
ഒരു ഒറ്റ ആൾ മതി. വിദ്യുത് ഉള്ള റോൾ നന്നായി.
സാമന്ത വളരെ നന്നായി ..മുഖം അല്ലാത്ത
എല്ലാം നന്നായി അഭിനയിച്ചു. ക്യാമറ
കിടിലൻ. ഫൈട്ടും കൊള്ളാം
മസാല സിനിമകളിൽ നിന്നും നമ്മൾ
പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്ന എല്ലാം തന്നെ തരുന്ന ഒരു
സിനിമ. ഇത്തരം സിനിമകളെ ആ രീതിയിൽ
കാണാൻ മന്സുള്ളവർക്ക് ഒരു തവണ കാണാവുന്ന
പടം. ഇനിയെങ്ങിലും തെലുഗു
സിനിമകളെ കുറ്റം പറയുന്നത്
നിർത്തുക.കാരണം ഈ സിനിമയിൽ ഉള്ള
എല്ലാം തെലുഗു കോപ്പി ആണ് .
സുര്യയുടെ അഭിനയം കാണാൻ പോകുന്നവര ദയവു
ചെയ്തു പോയിട്ട് കുറ്റം പറയരുത്. ഇതൊരു മസാല
സിനിമ ആണ് .
ഇത്തരം സിനിമകളുടെ റിവ്യൂ അല്ലെങ്ങിൽ
റേറ്റിംഗ് ഒന്നും ആ
സിനിമയുടെ വിജയത്തെ ബാധിക്കുന്നില്ല.
കാരണം പല മാസ്സ് സിനിമകളുടെയും റേറ്റിംഗ്
മഹാ മോശം ആയാലും അവ വിജയിച്ച
ചരിത്രം ആണുള്ളത്. സ്വന്തം നടൻ ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ
അത് മാസ്സ് മറ്റൊരു നടൻ ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ അത് കൂറ
എന്നുള്ള ഫാൻസ് കൊമാടികൾ ഈ
സിനിമയുടെ പേരിലും വന്നേക്കാം..
ജില്ലയും സിന്ഗം 2 പോലുള്ള സിനിമകൾ
കയ്യടിച്ചവർക്ക് ഇത് ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച സിനിമ
ആയിരിക്കും. അല്ലാത്തവർക്ക് കണ്ടിരിക്കാവുന്ന
ഒരു മസാല പടവും
" തെലുഗു പ്രേക്ഷകരെ ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചു ലിങ്കു
സ്വാമി എടുത്ത തമിഴ് പടം. "
verdict -കണ്ടിരിക്കാം . കാശ് പോവില്ല .
2.5 / 5*

----------


## GangsteR

anjaan
പഴയ വീഞ്ഞ് പുതിയ കുപ്പിയില് എന്ന്
പറയാം ...പക്ഷെ ഈ വീഞ്ഞ് അത്രകങ്ങു
ചളിചിട്ടില്ല ..
സുര്യയുടെ സ്റ്റൈല് ഉം action രംഗങ്ങളും കൊണ്ട്
സമ്പന്നം ആണ് ചിത്രം ...
പാട്ടുകള് ആണ് ഒട്ടും സഹിക്കാന്
വയ്യാത്തത് ..കുറെ ആവശ്യം ഇല്ലാത്ത scene കല്
പിന്നെ ആവശ്യം ഇല്ലാത്ത 2 പറ്റും ഉണ്ട് 2 nd
ഹാഫില് ...എന്ധായാലും ഓവര് action scenes
ഒന്നും തന്നെ ഇല്ല ...
ലിങ്കു സ്വാമിയുടെ സംവിധാനവും സന്തോഷ്
ശിവന്റെ ക്യാമറ യും എല്ലാം കൊള്ളം...
പിന്നെ ഈ ചിത്രം കാണാന് കേറുന്നവര്
കഥയൊന്നും അന്വേഷികരുത് ...കാരണം അങ്ങനെ ഒന്ന്
ഇതില് ഇല്ല ..സ്ഥിരം നാം കേട്ട് മടുത്ത ഒരു കഥ
തന്നെ ...
എന്ധായാലും ഒരു തവണ കാണാന് കൊല്ലം ഈ
anjaan ..
ഒരു ഫാന് എന്ന നിലയില് ഞാന് സംത്രിപ്തന്
ആണ് ..പക്ഷെ ഒരു പ്രേക്ഷകന് എന്നാ നിലയില്
പാതി സംതൃപ്തി മാത്രമേ ഉള്ളു ..
എന്ധായാലും പടം sure ഹിറ്റ് തന്നെ

----------


## GangsteR

അന്ജാന് :- കണ്ടിരികാവുന്ന ഒരു സിനിമ
ആദ്യം തന്നെ ഈ സിനിമ
രണ്ടാം ഭാവം അടിച്ചു മാറ്റി ഉണ്ടാക്കി എന്ന്
പറഞ്ജവര്കായി ഇനി എങ്കിലും ഈ
പണി നിര്ത്തുക രണ്ടാം ഭാവം പോയി ഒരു
ഭാവം ആയും ഈ സിനിമക് സാമ്യം ഇല്ല ,
എന്താ എന്ന് വെച്ചാല് കഥ പറയണം ട്വിസ്റ്റ്
സസ്പെന്സ് പോകും സൊ കണ്ടു മനസ്സിലാകുക
ലിങ്കുസാമി സൂര്യ കൂടുകെട്ടു മികച്ചു നിന്ന
പോസ്റ്റര് ലുക്ക് ട്രൈലെര് എല്ലാം സിനിമ
യുടെ hype നന്നായി കൂട്ടി അത് സിനിമ
യെ ചെറുതായി ബാദികും എന്നതില്
സംശയം ഇല്ല
അന്ജാന് എന്ന ചിത്രം വളരെ പുതുമയുള്ള സിനിമ
ഒന്നും അല്ല എങ്കിലും വളരെ മികച്ച ഒരു
ഇന്റര്വെല് ട്വിസ്റ്റ് വെച്ച്
ഭംഗി ആയി തന്നെ നല്ലൊരു പ്രദികാര കഥ
അവതരിപിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട് ,
എല്ലാ സിനിമയിലെയും പോലെ സൂര്യ അഭിനയ
മികവില് മികച്ചു നിന്നപോള് ചിത്രം ഒരു
പരുതി വരെ പല പോരായ്മകളും മാച്ചു കളഞ്ഞു
സന്തോഷ് ശിവന് പറയേണ്ട ആവിശ്യം ഇല്ല
നന്നായി ചെയ്തു പക്ഷെ ലിങ്കു സ്വാമി ഒന്ന്
കൂടെ ആ കഥ മികച്ച രീതിയില് എഴുതി എങ്കില്
ഒന്ന് കൂടെ മികച്ചു ചെയാം ആയിരുന്നു
യുവന് പാട്ടുകള് ഭംഗി ആകി എന്നാല് ചില
സ്ഥലങ്ങളില് bgm യുക്തി കു നിരകാത്ത രീതിയില്
ആയില്ലേ എന്ന് സംശയം , ഹാരിസ് ജയരാജ്
നെ മിസ്സ് ചെയുന്നു
ലിങ്കു സ്വാമി സൂര്യ എന്ന
അഭിനേതാവിനെ കിട്ടിയപ്പോ വളരെ മികച്ച
രീതിയില് അവതരിപിക്കാന് ശ്രമിച്ചു
അതിനായി നല്ലൊരു കഥ
യും ഉണ്ടാകി എന്നാലും പടത്തിന്റെ ലാഗിംഗ്
കുരകാം ആയിരുന്നു , നല്ലൊരു കഥ ചെറുതായി ഒന്ന്
വലിച്ചു നീടന് ശ്രമിച്ചു അത് വേണ്ടിയിരുന്നില്ല ,
എഡിറ്റിംഗ് നടത്തിയ antony ആദ്യ പകുതിയില്
ചെയ്ത
പോലെ രണ്ടാം പകുതിയും ചെയാം ആയിരുന്നു
സൂര്യ എന്നും ഏതു സിനിമയും മുഴുവന്
നീതി പുലര്ത്തുന്ന നായഗന് ഇതിലും അത്
പൂര്ണമായി ചെയ്തു , മുഗത്തില് വരുന്ന ബാവ
ഭേദങ്ങള് വളരെ നന്നായി തനെ ആണ് അഭിനയിച്ചു
ഫലിപ്പിചിരികുന്നെ ,
സമാന്ത നന്നായി ചെയ്തു വളരെ മോഡേണ്
ആയി വന്ന ആദ്യ സിനിമ ആകും ഇത്
ബ്രിന്ദ വളരെ മികച്ചു നിക്കുന്ന സംഭാഷണങ്ങള്
ആണ് സിനിമ കായി എഴുതി യിരികുന്നത് , അത്
തനെ ആണ് സിനിമ യുടെ ഹൈ ലൈറ്റ്
എല്ലാ രീതിയിലും മികച്ചു നിക്കുന്ന തകര്പ്പന്
സിനിമ എന്ന് പറയുന്നില എന്നാല് മോശം അല്ല
താനും .. നേരം പോകിനായി കണ്ടിരികാവുന്ന
സിനിമ പ്രേക്ഷഗനു , ഫാന്സ് നു സൂര്യടെ punch fight
ഡയലോഗ് ഒകെ ഒരു ഉത്സവ ലഹരിയും നല്കും
തമിഴ് ചിത്രങ്ങള് ഒട്ടു മികതും ഈ രീതിയില് ആയതു
കൊണ്ട് ഒരു വിജയ ചിത്രം എന്നതില് കുറഞ്ഞു ഒന്ന്
പ്രദിക്ഷികുന്നില ..
എന്നിരുന്നാലും അല്പം കൂടെ ഒന്ന്
ശ്രമിചിരുന്നേല്* ലിങ്കു സ്വാമി കു ഒരു മികച്ച
നിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം ഒരുകാം ആയിരുന്നു സൂര്യ
യെ വെച്ച്
പോസിറ്റീവ് :
സൂര്യ
പാട്ടുകള്
ട്വിസ്റ്റ്
സന്തോഷ് ശിവന്
bgm മൊത്തത്തില് അല്ല
സമാന്ത
സൂര്യ സമാന്ത പ്രണയ രംഗങ്ങള്
ക്ലൈമാക്സ് punch അത് പോലെ രാജു ഭായ്
ഇന്ട്രോ
ഡയലോഗ്
negative
ലാഗിംഗ് ( വലിച്ചു neeti എന്ത് നേടി അറിയില്ല )
അങ്ങിങ്ങ് പാളി പോയ സ്ക്രീന് പ്ലേ
രാജു ഭായ് എന്ന കഥാ pathrathinu ആ വേഷത്തില്
കുറച്ചു കൂടെ scenes കൊടുകാം ആയിരുന്നു
സിനിമ യെ കീറി മുറിച്ചു അളന്നു
പരിശോദികാതെ ആസ്വാദനം മാത്രം ലക്ഷ്യം വെച്ച്
പോകുന്ന പ്രേക്ഷകന് സുഗമായി കാണാം

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> ava;lk enthayalum thuni azichu jeevikanda gathi varila ... !!


kannu neerinum chirikkanariyaam....... :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Iam RMU

> ente macha.. avalde oru dance   act  .. avale petta thalla sahikkilla


field out aakan atika kalam venda. . Arm evale verupikan polum time kodukathe padatinte thudakatil thane thati kalanja mati aarnu,  :Death:

----------


## Iam RMU

> kannu neerinum chirikkanariyaam.......


 :Kettoda:  . . !

----------


## wayanadan

*tamilnatil hit aakumo??*

----------


## xeon

> ethu tendikal aanennu pratyegam parayandallo...


da nee aim cheyyunnathu VJ fansine aanennu ariyam.  but ivide kottarakkara areailum orupaadu flex adichu pottichittundu.. I think its the frustrated suriya fans

----------


## thom

> ....


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## wayanadan

> Ee pic kandittu sahiunilla ...


 :Band:  :Band:  *samanthaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

----------


## xeon

> *samanthaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


*Aval aa kerchief  maattiyaal polum onnum thonnilla.. aa montha kandaal enthu thonnana.. phhoooooooo*

----------


## KingOfKings

0.................................

----------


## GangsteR

> da nee aim cheyyunnathu VJ fansine aanennu ariyam.  but ivide kottarakkara areailum orupaadu flex adichu pottichittundu.. I think its the frustrated suriya fans


enganae manassilayi. .. vj padam negative review varumbol ningal poster keeri aano aakhoshikunnathu

----------


## GangsteR

> *Aval aa kerchief  maattiyaal polum onnum thonnilla.. aa montha kandaal enthu thonnana.. phhoooooooo*


aval naked aayi  vannu ninnal enkilum thonnumo?

----------


## GangsteR

> *tamilnatil hit aakumo??*


padam koluthi.....superhit urappu aanu

----------


## GangsteR

...............

----------


## SAM369

*3 Weeks Free Run@TN,2 Weeks Free Run@AP&Kerala* :Giveup:

----------


## KingOfKings

> *3 Weeks Free Run@TN,2 Weeks Free Run@AP&Kerala*


Ap 19 vere ollu free run aug 19 Jn NTR movie und

TN il 3 weeks undo? Aug 29 koore movies ille?

----------


## SAM369

> Ap 19 vere ollu free run aug 19 Jn NTR movie und


*Aug 29ne aanu Rabhasa,2 Weeks Kazhinju*

----------


## KingOfKings

> *Aug 29ne aanu Rabhasa,2 Weeks Kazhinju*


appom 2 weeks und

----------


## SAM369

> appom 2 weeks und


*Ya..First Day 3cr Share eduthu,Thalaivayude Lifetime Share,*

----------


## SAM369

*Review : Sikandar- Only for Suriya fans

Release date : Aug 15, 2014
123telugu.com Rating : 2.75/5
Director : N.Lingusamy
Producer : Siddharth Roy Kapur, N. Subash Chandrabose
Music Director : Yuvan Shankar Raja
Starring : Suriya, Samantha

Tamil Superstar Suriya, has become quite a phenomenon in Tollywood off late. All his films are eagerly awaited, and have huge openings. His latest offering is Sikander, which also has Samantha as the female lead. Directed by Linguswamy, Sikander has hit the screens today. Let’s see how it is.
Story:-
Krishna(Suriya) lands in Mumbai, in search of his elder brother Raju Bhai(Suriya). He keeps tracking Raju Bhai’s close aides, and starts collecting details about his brother.
On the other hand, moving back into the flashback, Raju Bhai is a dreaded don in Mumbai, who runs his empire along with his best friend Chandu(Vidyut Jamwal). During this time, he also falls in love with Jeeva(Samantha). But situations change drastically with the entry of Imran Bhai(Manoj Bajpai), who also plans to gun down both the friends.
What happens to Chandu and Raju Bhai. Will Imran Bhai execute his plan ? Will Krishna manage to find his brother ? To know answers to all these questions, you need to watch the film on the big screen.
Plus Points:-
Major plus points of the film is Suriya, and the first half. Once again, Suriya proves what a power packed performer he is. He looks extremely stylish, and carries off both the roles with utmost conviction. Samantha looks pretty, and adds the necessary glamour quotient. She even surprises us in a short bikini scene.
Action episodes have been designed well, and the way the movie has been shot with rich production values is also good. Vidyut Jamwal and Manoj Bajpai play their roles to the best of their capabilities. Samantha and Suriya’s love track has also been designed well.
Minus Points:-
After setting up the film nicely during the first half, the entire second half bogs down completely. The movie becomes quite predictable here, and the pace with which the story moves is quite slow.
Brahmananadam’s comedy is horrendous, and does not bring any laughs. Just when you think the movie is catching up pace, Chitrangada Singh’s item song breaks out, spoiling the flow of the film.
Music plays an important role in every Linguswamy film. But sadly in Sikander, the music is a minus point, and most of the songs in the second half are forced and come in as speed breakers.
Technical Aspects:
Sikander is quite high on technical aspects. The production values look quite rich, and the way Mumbai has been showcased is also good. As said earlier, music of the film is quite disappointing, and none of the songs manage to create an impression.
Linguswamy’s direction is quite weak, as he completely let’s go off the second half. He takes for ever to complete the film, and makes it quite predictable for the audience. Screenplay of the film is quite good during the first half, but disappoints during the second. Dialogues are just about ok, but it is the background score which nicely elevates Suriya’s heroism.
Verdict:-
On the whole, Sikandar is one film which starts on a entertaining note, and bogs down completely during the second half. Suriya’s stylish looks and Samantha’s glamour are the only plus points. Rest of the film is quite predictable, and makes up for a watch only for Suriya.

123telugu.com Rating – 2.75/5
http://www.123telugu.com/reviews/sik...ie-review.html*

----------


## STRANGER

> *Anjaan Broked all the records in the industry-Just below Super Star*
> 
> *Suriya-starrer Arrambam*, which released on Friday (Aug 15 2014), has registered a blockbuster opening of Rs 16.21 crore in Tamil Nadu on the first day. 
> "This is the best opening for an Suriya film. The film has approximately collected Rs 16.21 crore on first day and is expected to finish the weekend on a high note. The overall buzz has been positive, 
> Reportedly made on a budget of Rs 60 crore, Anjaan had a  release in record number of screens worldwide on Friday
> 
> "We are expecting the worldwide opening weekend collection to touch Rs 30 crore. Since the response to the film all over has been very good, I think that number is not impossible. Today (Saturday) " 
> Also featuring Samatha,Vidyuth Anjaan  is the story of a man on a mission to avenge the death of his best friend.
> Directed by Lingusaamy, the film was produced by Thriupathi brothers.
> In Kerala it released on 170 Theatres and grossed nearly 3crores on the first day which is currently number one in firstday collection


Etha source??? :Ahupinne:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> *samanthaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> *tamilnatil hit aakumo??*


aavumarikkum......

----------


## KingOfKings

> Etha source???


Facebook fan page

----------


## GangsteR

500 pages  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Facebook fan page


kollaam nalla source....starintae filn polum ariyata fan  :Hammer:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> padam koluthi.....superhit urappu aanu


Mgahit urapanu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Ya..First Day 3cr Share eduthu,Thalaivayude Lifetime Share,*


AP nammalku pande strong alla.

----------


## jumail pala

ഒരാഴ്ചത്തെക്ക്* മിനി കൂപ്പറും കൊടുത്ത്* ചന്ദ്രു രാജു ഭായിയെ അയക്കുന്നു .. ആ പോക്കിനിടയിലാണു ചന്ദ്രു കൊല്ലപ്പെടുന്നത്*.. അപ്പോൾ കച്ചേരി കാണാൻ പോകുന്നതെപ്പോൾ..?? പടം കണ്ടവരോട്*

----------


## Yuvaa

Kondotty Kalpaka 10-45 Show 
Avg Parking undu...

----------


## avd

> ഒരാഴ്ചത്തെക്ക്* മിനി കൂപ്പറും കൊടുത്ത്* ചന്ദ്രു രാജു ഭായിയെ അയക്കുന്നു .. ആ പോക്കിനിടയിലാണു ചന്ദ്രു കൊല്ലപ്പെടുന്നത്*.. അപ്പോൾ കച്ചേരി കാണാൻ പോകുന്നതെപ്പോൾ..?? പടം കണ്ടവരോട്*


athu directorinodu thanne chodikanam

----------


## xeon

> aval naked aayi  vannu ninnal enkilum thonnumo?


chance illa.. machaan padam kano?

----------


## xeon

> enganae manassilayi. .. vj padam negative review varumbol ningal poster keeri aano aakhoshikunnathu


VJ filmsinu negetive reviews verumbol VJ fans poster keerarilla kaaranam.. VJ fans 90 % die hard fans aanu. maathramalla in alla ages fans undu. kuttikal pande vj fans aayittu adult aayappolum angane thanne pokunnavaranu ippolathe oru 17-25 age group VJ fans.. avaranallo fdfs idichu keryunnathu.

Suriya fans innale udaaharanathinu theater nokkiyaal kaanam.. ellam kochu piller all almost below 20. so pakvatha illathavar alle frustration kondu cheytharthakum.. 

VJ king tha macha...   :Band:    @GaniThalapathi @NANBAN @thom

----------


## xeon

> ഒരാഴ്ചത്തെക്ക്* മിനി കൂപ്പറും കൊടുത്ത്* ചന്ദ്രു രാജു ഭായിയെ അയക്കുന്നു .. ആ പോക്കിനിടയിലാണു ചന്ദ്രു കൊല്ലപ്പെടുന്നത്*.. അപ്പോൾ കച്ചേരി കാണാൻ പോകുന്നതെപ്പോൾ..?? പടം കണ്ടവരോട്*


*ingalu puliyaanu ketta... kacheri kacheri thala suthuthedi...*   :Band:   lingu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## surjisukri

innale ratri kandu...from trivandrum vetturoad harishree.....padathe patti parayunnila.....verupichu.....veruthe aano lingu annan teasernu vare success meet vachathu...bcoz padathnte success meet vakan patillenu angerku tanne bodhyam aayi kaanum.....surya gautham menonte padam kalanjitalle ithnu poyath...nalla selection....

----------


## wayanadan

> *Aval aa kerchief  maattiyaal polum onnum thonnilla.. aa montha kandaal enthu thonnana.. phhoooooooo*


*angine parayaathe namamde priyapetta tharamaaaaaaa*  :Laughing:

----------


## SadumoN

> VJ filmsinu negetive reviews verumbol VJ fans poster keerarilla kaaranam.. VJ fans 90 % die hard fans aanu. maathramalla in alla ages fans undu. kuttikal pande vj fans aayittu adult aayappolum angane thanne pokunnavaranu ippolathe oru 17-25 age group VJ fans.. avaranallo fdfs idichu keryunnathu.
> 
> Suriya fans innale udaaharanathinu theater nokkiyaal kaanam.. ellam kochu piller all almost below 20. so pakvatha illathavar alle frustration kondu cheytharthakum.. 
> 
> VJ king tha macha...     @GaniThalapathi @NANBAN @thom


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  nice findings... good theory bro...  :Thumbup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ഒരാഴ്ചത്തെക്ക്* മിനി കൂപ്പറും കൊടുത്ത്* ചന്ദ്രു രാജു ഭായിയെ അയക്കുന്നു .. ആ പോക്കിനിടയിലാണു ചന്ദ്രു കൊല്ലപ്പെടുന്നത്*.. അപ്പോൾ കച്ചേരി കാണാൻ പോകുന്നതെപ്പോൾ..?? പടം കണ്ടവരോട്*


Well said. Kadayil chodyamilla

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> VJ filmsinu negetive reviews verumbol VJ fans poster keerarilla kaaranam.. VJ fans 90 % die hard fans aanu. maathramalla in alla ages fans undu. kuttikal pande vj fans aayittu adult aayappolum angane thanne pokunnavaranu ippolathe oru 17-25 age group VJ fans.. avaranallo fdfs idichu keryunnathu.
> 
> Suriya fans innale udaaharanathinu theater nokkiyaal kaanam.. ellam kochu piller all almost below 20. so pakvatha illathavar alle frustration kondu cheytharthakum.. 
> 
> VJ king tha macha...     @GaniThalapathi @NANBAN @thom


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> nice findings... good theory bro...


Ningal suryude ethu film kandanu fan ayathu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *ingalu puliyaanu ketta... kacheri kacheri thala suthuthedi...*    lingu


Lungi dance lungi dance

----------


## SadumoN

> Ningal suryude ethu film kandanu fan ayathu


from nanda..... :Yes:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> from nanda.....


Gud. .BT palarum recent films kandu fan ayathanu

----------


## Frankenstein

Padam kandu....Surya power packed perfo was the main relief....Interval block was a kickass momment  :cheers: ..

Screenplay  & duration r main negatives....Lingu anna :doh...and much over hyped Dhanjayan  :Mad: 

Overall a Watchable stuff if u r fan of mass masala films..u can try it once...: :Smile: 

2.5/5...BO wise it would become average grosser...

----------


## SadumoN

> Gud. .BT palarum recent films kandu fan ayathanu


aayikkotte... i know a whole lot of people who became his fans from kakka kakka... oruthan vaayil varunna oru potta theory undakkiyal athu sheri aanennu vaadhikkan iyyakku engane kazhiyunnedo???  :Doh:   i think i should make his theory my siggy...

----------


## xeon

> nice findings... good theory bro...


Thanks brother

----------


## Frankenstein

Ithrem Over Hype vannthanu ee Negative /mixed WOM varan karanam....Surya date kitti lingu thatti  kootiya pole thonni mothathil....

----------


## xeon

> Lungi dance lungi dance


lungi dance okke ambamabo

----------


## xeon

> from nanda.....


Your age? .....

----------


## karthi007

surya annantae adutha disaster....

----------


## xeon

> aayikkotte... i know a whole lot of people who became his fans from kakka kakka... oruthan vaayil varunna oru potta theory undakkiyal athu sheri aanennu vaadhikkan iyyakku engane kazhiyunnedo???   i think i should make his theory my siggy...


Kakka kakka timeil ivide keralathil ethraperkku ariyam macha suriyaye? Suriya Six pack vechathinu shesham maathramanu 75% suriya fans undayathu.. machan theory okke vidu

----------


## GangsteR

> chance illa.. machaan padam kano?


apol ninaku entho pblm undu  :Yeye:  ...nxt week eppozhenkilum pokanam

----------


## GangsteR

> VJ filmsinu negetive reviews verumbol VJ fans poster keerarilla kaaranam.. VJ fans 90 % die hard fans aanu. maathramalla in alla ages fans undu. kuttikal pande vj fans aayittu adult aayappolum angane thanne pokunnavaranu ippolathe oru 17-25 age group VJ fans.. avaranallo fdfs idichu keryunnathu.
> 
> Suriya fans innale udaaharanathinu theater nokkiyaal kaanam.. ellam kochu piller all almost below 20. so pakvatha illathavar alle frustration kondu cheytharthakum.. 
> 
> VJ king tha macha...     @GaniThalapathi @NANBAN @thom


enikku innalae school undaarnu athukondu njan poyilla  :Ennekollu:

----------


## SadumoN

> Kakka kakka timeil ivide keralathil ethraperkku ariyam macha suriyaye? Suriya Six pack vechathinu shesham maathramanu 75% suriya fans undayathu.. machan theory okke vidu


adutha thamasha... kakka kakka timeil ariyilla alle ok.. ghajini ennoru cheriya padam irangiyirunnu back in 2005.. ormayundo?? six packnokke valare munpu.. athu keralathil ethra odiyittundu ennu ariyamo?? athoru BB aayirunnu ennanu ente orma.. anne ajith, vijay leagueil vannu surya... six pack katha okke vittu pidi machane...

----------


## xeon

> adutha thamasha... kakka kakka timeil ariyilla alle ok.. ghajini ennoru cheriya padam irangiyirunnu back in 2005.. ormayundo?? six packnokke valare munpu.. athu keralathil ethra odiyittundu ennu ariyamo?? athoru BB aayirunnu ennanu ente orma.. anne ajith, vijay leagueil vannu surya... six pack katha okke vittu pidi machane...


Gajiniyil ARM factor aarunnu + hariss + Nayan tharatyude armadha glamour. Annu nayan mallu image vidunna time.. ARM inte  love+ senti package.. onnu po macha.. ithokke nammalum undarunna timeil irangiyatha

----------


## xeon

> apol ninaku entho pblm undu  ...nxt week eppozhenkilum pokanam


padam kandu kazhiyumbolum ee thullal kaananam.. pinne entha samantha vannappo onnum thoannanjennu appol manasilakum

----------


## SadumoN

> Gajiniyil ARM factor aarunnu + hariss + Nayan tharatyude armadha glamour. Annu nayan mallu image vidunna time.. ARM inte  love+ senti package.. onnu po macha.. ithokke nammalum undarunna timeil irangiyatha


 :Goodpost:  :Giveup:   :Suicide: 

pandu njan theerumanichatha ninnodu vadhikkillennu... njan oru nimisham athu marannu... have a good day buddy... sammathikkanam... :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## kunjumon

> Ithrem Over Hype vannthanu ee Negative /mixed WOM varan karanam....Surya date kitti lingu thatti  kootiya pole thonni mothathil....


aa utv dhananjayan aayirunnu kooduthal dialogue....

----------


## Bunny

> aayikkotte... i know a whole lot of people who became his fans from kakka kakka... oruthan vaayil varunna oru potta theory undakkiyal athu sheri aanennu vaadhikkan iyyakku engane kazhiyunnedo???   i think i should make his theory my siggy...


Suryak itarathil oru fan base ayath recently Ann.....may be after singham 1....VA okka njan anchal varshen FDFS kandath 25% full aya theatrina....oru talli kayattam undayath. Singham kazhinjan..

----------


## GangsteR

> aa utv dhananjayan aayirunnu kooduthal dialogue....


angerudae koppilae game, trailer hit aayatinu fn, audio hit function...annae thonniyata inganae aakumennu

----------


## GangsteR

> padam kandu kazhiyumbolum ee thullal kaananam.. pinne entha samantha vannappo onnum thoannanjennu appol manasilakum


okk..kanditu notify cheyaam

----------


## michael

> Kakka kakka timeil ivide keralathil ethraperkku ariyam macha suriyaye? Suriya Six pack vechathinu shesham maathramanu 75% suriya fans undayathu.. machan theory okke vidu


kakkka kakka timil njan kanda eka surya padam nanda matramaanu...kakka kakka kandapol muthal surya fanum aayi....

----------


## Bunny

> Ithrem Over Hype vannthanu ee Negative /mixed WOM varan karanam....Surya date kitti lingu thatti  kootiya pole thonni mothathil....


Dhanjayan tanne karanam....utv de eth padam anelum lead actor tooran poyalum valya tweets...magatholi etc....avaru southil kai vecha mikka filmsum failures ann...

----------


## Bunny

> adutha thamasha... kakka kakka timeil ariyilla alle ok.. ghajini ennoru cheriya padam irangiyirunnu back in 2005.. ormayundo?? six packnokke valare munpu.. athu keralathil ethra odiyittundu ennu ariyamo?? athoru BB aayirunnu ennanu ente orma.. anne ajith, vijay leagueil vannu surya... six pack katha okke vittu pidi machane...


Machan sammatichalum illelum annathe posters nokiya mathy...it was marketed as a nayan glamour show in Kerala.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Gajiniyil ARM factor aarunnu + hariss + Nayan tharatyude armadha glamour. Annu nayan mallu image vidunna time.. ARM inte  love+ senti package.. onnu po macha.. ithokke nammalum undarunna timeil irangiyatha


JILLA-MOHANLAL+KAJALintae belly dance
Thuppaki-ARM+ HARRIS+ KAJAL ntae lip lock+Jayaram
Thalaiva-flop  (vijay only)
Nanban-Shankar+HJ+Jiva+Srekanth

iniyum veno  :Yahoo:

----------


## Bunny

> JILLA-MOHANLAL+KAJALintae belly dance
> Thuppaki-ARM+ HARRIS+ KAJAL ntae lip lock+Jayaram
> Thalaiva-flop  (vijay only)
> Nanban-Shankar+HJ+Jiva+Srekanth
> 
> iniyum veno


Surua filmsum ingane parayan und kore.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Surua filmsum ingane parayan und kore.....


ithu avan ghajiniye patti paranja kondu njan ittannae ullu

----------


## GangsteR

> Dhanjayan tanne karanam....utv de eth padam anelum lead actor tooran poyalum valya tweets...magatholi etc....avaru southil kai vecha mikka filmsum failures ann...


ingerudae ovet perfo karanam aanu south indiayil clutch pidikatathu

----------


## wayanadan

*മേയ്ക്കിങ് വച്ചുനോക്കുകയാണെങ്കില്* ഒരു സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് ഗാങ്സ്റ്റര്* ചിത്രം തന്നെയാണ് അഞ്ചാന്*. എന്നാല്* സ്റ്റൈല് മാത്രം പോരല്ലോ!* ...Read more onhttp://goo.gl/1gC6Ye

----------


## Bunny

> ingerudae ovet perfo karanam aanu south indiayil clutch pidikatathu


Ingeru NSMil ory songil entho abhinayichathin entho show arunnu twitteril....avasanam director aa scene vetty...

----------


## Bunny

Cinemayude makersinte overshow in fb/Twitter karanam Ann ippol irangunna pala padangalum cyber wordil attack cheyya pedunath....pand praj channelsil odi nadann thalliyathinte result anallo pullik pala theatresinum kitiyath....pulli vaa adachu...alkar pulliye veruthe vittu...

Same chavaru padam eduth vechit valya konam type dialogues adichal ith alla ithinte apurathe pani kittum....

Ath kond tanne neutrals ayi ullavarum padathe tekkum....like a spoof on makers for their dialogues...Allathe unnikannan parayunath pole okka arum deliberately cyber wordil oru padathe attack cheyilla...may be oru small % rival fans cheyumarikkum....ath fanshipinte basil anenn manasilakan ulla vivaram nattukark und.....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> aa utv dhananjayan aayirunnu kooduthal dialogue....


Ayalude Twitter Tweet Hentammo

----------


## SAM369

*HUMONGOUS DAY 1 COLLECTION FOR SURIYA'S ANJAAN

Suriya's Anjaan has registered a humongous day one opening across the globe. According to our trade sources in the industry, the film has grossed 18 crores in its opening day which is said to be best collection for a non-Rajini Tamil film.

In Tamil Nadu, Kerala, Karnataka and Andhra Pradesh alone, the film has made a gross of 15 crores. Adding overseas and rest of India figures, the gross collection is said to be 18 crores which is really huge.

Anjaan got one of the biggest releases for a non-Rajini Tami film and now it has paved the way for opening day collection. As the film is having a four day opening weekend, one can expect a huge first weekend collections as well.

Anjaan got released on August 15 and it is getting mixed reviews from critics.
http://cinemalead.com/news-id-humong...-08-145872.htm*

----------


## GangsteR

> Cinemayude makersinte overshow in fb/Twitter karanam Ann ippol irangunna pala padangalum cyber wordil attack cheyya pedunath....pand praj channelsil odi nadann thalliyathinte result anallo pullik pala theatresinum kitiyath....pulli vaa adachu...alkar pulliye veruthe vittu...
> 
> Same chavaru padam eduth vechit valya konam type dialogues adichal ith alla ithinte apurathe pani kittum....
> 
> Ath kond tanne neutrals ayi ullavarum padathe tekkum....like a spoof on makers for their dialogues...Allathe unnikannan parayunath pole okka arum deliberately cyber wordil oru padathe attack cheyilla...may be oru small % rival fans cheyumarikkum....ath fanshipinte basil anenn manasilakan ulla vivaram nattukark und.....


Gangster .....

----------


## Bunny

> Gangster .....


Classic example!!

----------


## ballu

Vijay ajith fans traditional rivals anu ennu ariyam ...pakshe vijay fans inu surya fansinodu kalippu anna ....?
vikraminu pinne atraku die hard fans ellatha kondu avum anghane fan fights kaanathathu ....

----------


## KingOfKings

> innale ratri kandu...from trivandrum vetturoad harishree.....padathe patti parayunnila.....verupichu.....veruthe aano lingu annan teasernu vare success meet vachathu...bcoz padathnte success meet vakan patillenu angerku tanne bodhyam aayi kaanum.....surya gautham menonte padam kalanjitalle ithnu poyath...nalla selection....





> .negatives....Lingu anna :doh...mad:.


ellarkkum itha parayan ollo Lingu tholachu vello hari(Singam 1) even Kv annad was okay vello mathi yayrinu ennu

padam release ayyi kazhjipol iyalude dialog Pokkiri for Vijay Billa for Ajith & Anjaan for Suriya

----------


## KingOfKings

@SAM369 Ap Gross first day gross 4crore and share 3 cr ingane anno?

----------


## Bunny

> Vijay ajith fans traditional rivals anu ennu ariyam ...pakshe vijay fans inu surya fansinodu kalippu anna ....?
> vikraminu pinne atraku die hard fans ellatha kondu avum anghane fan fights kaanathathu ....


Surya fansin pulli entho sambhavam anenn stapikkan todangiya comparism....ath Vijay fans sammatikilla...pinne ee comparism keralathile ullu...ivide ajith strong alla...ath tanne reason...

----------


## GangsteR

> Vijay ajith fans traditional rivals anu ennu ariyam ...pakshe vijay fans inu surya fansinodu kalippu anna ....?
> vikraminu pinne atraku die hard fans ellatha kondu avum anghane fan fights kaanathathu ....


chila vj fans undu   poster keeralum kari oil ozhikkal tudangiya paripadikal innalae undaayi

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> ellarkkum itha parayan ollo Lingu tholachu vello hari(Singam 1) even Kv annad was okay vello mathi yayrinu ennu
> 
> padam release ayyi kazhjipol iyalude dialog Pokkiri for Vijay Billa for Ajith & Anjaan for Suriya


padam hit aakum entayalum

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan rakes in 10.5 crore opening day collection in TN
Posted by Surendhar MK onAugust 16, 2014


Suriya’s Anjaan has registered extra-ordinary
opening day box-office numbers in Tamil Nadu.
The gangster-action thriller has raked in nearly
10.5 crores (NET) in the 400 plus screens across
Tamil Nadu, we learn. Credits to the voracious
pre-release buzz and smart marketing, the film has
kept the cash registers ringing yesterday. The
numbers are likely to increase over the weekend
and by Monday, the opening weekend collections
will be compiled.
The film starring Suriya and Samantha Ruth Prabhu
in lead roles released in 1400 screens worldwide.
Suriya’s powerful performance and
Samantha’s bounteous glamor seem to be film’s
selling points.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan receives good opening in Telugu
Suriya’s Anjaan, despite opening to lukewarm
reviews across the board, has got a good opening
in Telugu. Most of his films have done good
business in the language and the fate continues
with Sikandar as well, dubbed version of Anjaan.
The film may have opened to very bad reviews, but
it managed to collected about 3.5 crore on
opening day in Nizam area.
According to trade pundits, this is the best ever
opening for a Suriya film in Telugu. Meanwhile, the
numbers for the Tamil version are being calculated.
The opening weekend numbers are expected to be
huge.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

..........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## thom

> chila vj fans undu   poster keeralum kari oil ozhikkal tudangiya paripadikal innalae undaayi


**

----------


## Bunny

> 


Ithil ulla 3.5 star eth sitila??

----------


## arunkp

> 



Best INTRO SCENE in 2014 - Bobby Simha Intro in JIGARTHANDA

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithil ulla 3.5 star eth sitila??


foxstar media

----------


## GangsteR

> Best INTRO SCENE in 2014 - Bobby Simha Intro in JIGARTHANDA


ninga kanda??

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan in France: Mixed Reviews but Anjaan is the
Biggest Opening for a Tamil Movie in France.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

padam koluthi.....

----------


## arunkp

> ninga kanda??


Yes, Saw both JIGARTHANDA and Anjaan
The best movie till date in 2014 should be JIGARTHANDA

----------


## Bunny

> foxstar media


Ath eth site Ann???

----------


## GangsteR

> Ath eth site Ann???


FB page aanu....

----------


## Bunny

> padam koluthi.....


Evide??????

Immatiri sadangal okka hit ayal veendum vaumade ith okka.....

Ath ippo surya ayalum ajith ayalum Vijay ayalum quality illatha movies pottanam....

----------


## GangsteR

> Yes, Saw both JIGARTHANDA and Anjaan
> The best movie till date in 2014 should be JIGARTHANDA


Anjaan kando

----------


## Bunny

> FB page aanu....


Ok........

----------


## GangsteR

prabhu @ prabhu_sr 
Anjaan has done a 10cr+ gross on it's day1 (non-
festival day). Maintaining 70% today also.
#BangBangBang #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan is the biggest non-Rajini Tamil movie in terms of 1st day opening collection - 18 crs gross world wide - huge!!!

----------


## arunkp

> Anjaan kando


Yes Kandu, If Surya was not the actor, it would have been disaster, but Surya made it look average film
Poor script and boring in some parts

----------


## GangsteR

> Yes Kandu, If Surya was not the actor, it would have been disaster, but Surya made it look average film
> Poor script and boring in some parts


okie.......

----------


## GangsteR

taran adarsh @ taran_adarsh 
Tamil film #Anjaan – USA: Thu $ 46,524, Fri $
59,605. Total: $ 106,129 [Rs 64.71 lacs]. Very
Good! Source: Rentrak

----------


## arunkp

> okie.......


Did you watch JIGARTHANDA ??

----------


## GangsteR

> Did you watch JIGARTHANDA ??


no...nalla reviews kettu also best actor n udayananu taram copy ennokae kettu

----------


## arunkp

> no...nalla reviews kettu also best actor n udayananu taram copy ennokae kettu


No, copy onnum alla, kandu nokku....you will become fan of Karthik Subbaraj (Director) & Bobby Simha 
Watch it in theater if possible, awesome BGM aanuu

----------


## GangsteR

> No, copy onnum alla, kandu nokku....you will become fan of Karthik Subbaraj (Director) & Bobby Simha 
> Watch it in theater if possible, awesome BGM aanuu


pizza kandathu muthal eniku angerae ishtama...bobby sinha pizzayil ilae?

----------


## arunkp

> pizza kandathu muthal eniku angerae ishtama...bobby sinha pizzayil ilae?


Pizza yil small role ayirunnu, Nammude Neram Villian, Pinne.. Sudhu Kauvum , recent malayalam film "Beware of Dogs"

----------


## GangsteR

> Pizza yil small role ayirunnu, Nammude Neram Villian, Pinne.. Sudhu Kauvum , recent malayalam film "Beware of Dogs"


yaa kananam...recent aayi irangiya film onnum kanan pattiyilla

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
@sri50 Even in Telugu & Overseas huge - Power of
#Suriya sir is the actual reason. The box office
record is purely due to his mass appeal :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

taran adarsh @ taran_adarsh 
Tamil film #Anjaan , starring Suriya, fetches a
PHENOMENAL start in key international markets.
Numbers follow… Source: Rentrak

taran adarsh @ taran_adarsh 
Tamil film #Anjaan – UK: Fri £ 40,859 [Rs 41.59
lacs]. Note: 7 screens yet to report. Source: Rentrak

----------


## GangsteR

taran adarsh @ taran_adarsh 
Tamil film #Anjaan – Australia: Fri A$ 40,150 [Rs
22.82 lacs]. Note: Highest screen average on Fri.
Source: Rentrak

taran adarsh @ taran_adarsh 
Tamil film #Anjaan – USA: Thu $ 46,524, Fri $
59,605. Total: $ 106,129 [Rs 64.71 lacs]. Very
Good! Source: Rentrak

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan - Gargantuan opening in TN, Kerala,
Karnataka - Day 1 (Aug 15) Rs 10 Crore (approx),
area wise break up later. #Suriya 's best ever.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan - Film carries mixed reports but opening
was humongous due 2 promotions. The 3 day I-Day
weekend has helped film.

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

tamil newspaperlokke reviews kuzhappamillaallo.......

----------


## GangsteR

> tamil newspaperlokke reviews kuzhappamillaallo.......


oneline reviewd okae moshamaanu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> JILLA-MOHANLAL+KAJALintae belly dance
> Thuppaki-ARM+ HARRIS+ KAJAL ntae lip lock+Jayaram
> Thalaiva-flop  (vijay only)
> Nanban-Shankar+HJ+Jiva+Srekanth
> 
> iniyum veno


iniyum paranjolu.. VJ  evide kidakkunnu suriya enna kutty payyan evide kidakkunnu

----------


## xeon

> pandu njan theerumanichatha ninnodu vadhikkillennu... njan oru nimisham athu marannu... have a good day buddy... sammathikkanam...


pandu njanum oru theerumanameduthatha ninte post kandal onnukil full scroll cheythu next page pidikkanam illengil internet cut cheyyanamennu.. pattippoyi kshami

----------


## Madhavanunni

> oneline reviewd okae moshamaanu


reviews mathramalla,film_m :Read:

----------


## GangsteR

> iniyum paranjolu.. VJ  evide kidakkunnu suriya enna kutty payyan evide kidakkunnu


podarkkaa......

----------


## GangsteR

> reviews mathramalla,film_m


pottum ennu aarum santoshikkenda...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

മികച്ച റിപ്പോർട്ടുകളുമായി സൂര്യയുടെ 'അഞ്ചാൻ'
പ്രദർശനം ആരംഭിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു.
ലിങ്കുസാമി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്
ഒരു പക്കാ കൊമേഴ്സ്യൽ
സിനിമയുടെ എല്ലാ ചേരുവകളും ഉണ്ട്. സന്തോഷ്
ശിവന്റെ ഛായാഗ്രഹണത്തിൽ ഒരുങ്ങിയ ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സഹനിർമ്മാതാവും കൂടിയായ
ലിങ്കുസാമി പറയുന്നത് സൂര്യയുമായി മറ്റൊരു
ചിത്രവും താൻ പ്ലാൻ ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട് എന്നാണ്..
മാധവനെ നായകനാക്കി ഞാൻ ഒരുക്കിയ 'റണ്'
എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം പ്രേക്ഷകർ എന്നിൽ
നിന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം ഏതാണെന്ന്
എനിക്ക് മനസ്സിലായി. എന്റെ സിനിമയിൽ
മികച്ച ആക്ഷൻ സീനുകൾ ഉണ്ട് എന്ന് പ്രേക്ഷകർ
പറഞ്ഞു തുടങ്ങി. അപ്പോൾ
പിന്നെ എങ്ങനെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ആക്ഷൻ
സിനിമകൾ നൽകാം എന്ന് ഞാൻ ചിന്തിച്ച്
തുടങ്ങി. അത് കൊണ്ട് എനിക്ക് റൊമാന്റിക്
സിനിമയെടുക്കാൻ ഇപ്പോൾ പേടിയാണ്.
പ്രേക്ഷകർ അതിനെ തള്ളിക്കളയുമോ എന്ന് ഒരു
ഭയം.
ഇനിയും ഒരുപാട് താരങ്ങളോടൊപ്പം എനിക്ക്
വർക്ക് ചെയ്യണം എന്നുണ്ട്. വിജയ്യോടൊപ്പം ഒരു
സിനിമ ചെയ്യണം. രജനി സാർ സമ്മതിച്ചാൽ
അദ്ദേഹത്തോടൊപ്പം ഒരു സിനിമ ചെയ്യണം.
മഹേഷ് ബാബു, റാം ചരണ് എന്നിവരോടൊത്ത്
തെലുങ്കിൽ സിനിമകൾ ചെയ്യണം.
ഇതൊന്നും കൂടാതെ സൂര്യയുമായി മറ്റൊരു
പ്രോജക്ടും ഞാൻ പ്ലാൻ ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്. അത്
മിക്കവാറും ഒരു റൊമാന്റിക് ചിത്രമാകാനാണ്
സാധ്യത. ചിലപ്പോൾ അതൊരു ബോളിവുഡ്
സിനിമയായേക്കാം.

----------


## xeon

> pottum ennu aarum santoshikkenda...



 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Crowd at Nedumangad , my hometown

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> മികച്ച റിപ്പോർട്ടുകളുമായി സൂര്യയുടെ 'അഞ്ചാൻ'
> പ്രദർശനം ആരംഭിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു.
> ലിങ്കുസാമി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്
> ഒരു പക്കാ കൊമേഴ്സ്യൽ
> സിനിമയുടെ എല്ലാ ചേരുവകളും ഉണ്ട്. സന്തോഷ്
> ശിവന്റെ ഛായാഗ്രഹണത്തിൽ ഒരുങ്ങിയ ഈ
> ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സഹനിർമ്മാതാവും കൂടിയായ
> ലിങ്കുസാമി പറയുന്നത് സൂര്യയുമായി മറ്റൊരു
> ചിത്രവും താൻ പ്ലാൻ ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട് എന്നാണ്..
> ...


wow.... kandalum parayilla suriya fan/paid review aaennu

----------


## GangsteR

> 


enthinu......

----------


## kireedam

Kadhal asai songinte video link undo ????

----------


## EK rules

padam kandu ishtappettilla from muvattupuzha latha.. status 40 %..rating 1.5/5

----------


## xeon

> padam kandu ishtappettilla from muvattupuzha latha.. status 40 %..rating 1.5/5


ennalum  pottilla.. @GangsteR

----------


## EK rules

valiya vijyam akan chance illa. maximum oru avg-hit aa level ethum



> ennalum  pottilla.. @GangsteR

----------


## SadumoN

> pandu njan theerumanichatha ninnodu vadhikkillennu... njan oru nimisham athu marannu... have a good day buddy... sammathikkanam...





> pandu njanum oru theerumanameduthatha ninte post kandal onnukil full scroll cheythu next page pidikkanam illengil internet cut cheyyanamennu.. pattippoyi kshami


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  copycat...  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> ennalum  pottilla.. @GangsteR


nee innalatae collection report kandallo...exact view kurachu days aakumbol ariyaam...anyway hit status minimum undakum

----------


## GangsteR

padam pottaan vendi kurae ennam kaarru irikunnu... :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan: Suriya's best ever opening
Suriya starrer Anjaan is released on Aug 15th. The movie is
released in 1500 screens worldwide. The movie made
Rs.10 crores just from TN, Kerala and Karnataka on the
Day 1 itself. This movie turns out to be Suriya's best ever
opening.
Anjaan has Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut in the lead roles.
Soori, Manoj Bajpai in the supporting roles. Music
composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja. The film is directed by
Lingusamy. Produced by Thirrupathi Brothers jointly with
UTV productions.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> nee innalatae collection report kandallo...exact view kurachu days aakumbol ariyaam...anyway hit status minimum undakum


Athu pinne Ninte Thread alle. Athu angane thanneyakum. Ajith surya Karthi films allwayas victory anu. Alexpandian sahaguni vare hit arnnu

----------


## GangsteR

Vijay is unbelievable, suriya is thorough professional - samantha
Samantha's Anjaan has just got released and the actress is upbeat about the movie. In a recent interaction to a daily, the actress has shared her experience in working with Vijay and Suriya.
On Vijay, Samantha said "It is unbelievable to see Vijay
transforming from an off screen clam, soft-spoken person
to an aggressive guy in on screen". On Suriya, the actress
said " Suriya is gentle and he is a thorough professional,
Suriya is very supporting and kind enough to encourage
me, when I was took many retakes during the song shoot
at Goa beaches".
On Vikram, the actress say that she has just joined the
shoot and as of now there is nothing to say much.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> padam kandu ishtappettilla from muvattupuzha latha.. status 40 %..rating 1.5/5


record collection

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> pottum ennu aarum santoshikkenda...


Mgahit akum

----------


## GangsteR

> Athu pinne Ninte Thread alle. Athu angane thanneyakum. Ajith surya Karthi films allwayas victory anu. Alexpandian sahaguni vare hit arnnu


nintar pillechantae tweetintae karyama njan paranjathu... vj filmsinekal 2 cr kurachae angeru parayathullu...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> nintar pillechantae tweetintae karyama njan paranjathu... vj filmsinekal 2 cr kurachae angeru parayathullu...


Kannettanodu idan parayoo. Danyarajan ini cash kodukan maranno. .

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' takes a huge opening worldwide

Suriya's Anjaan which carries pre dominantly negative reports has taken a gargantuan opening on Independence Day (August 15). Anjaan is said to have netted around 11.5 Crore, which is phenomenal by any yardstick.
The Telugu version Sikander is also reported to have
grossed nearly Rs 4 Crore on day one of its release. As
per trade sources, Anjaan got one of the biggest openings
for a Tamil film in recent times. In Kerala, the film which
opened in 165 screens took a thundering opening.
Anjaan released and Sikander together released in over
1500 screens worldwide. The film which was torn on social
media on release day has opened huge thanks to Suriya's
star power and aggresive promotions.
Said a beaming Lingusamy to sify.com :” I made a film
for the audiences and they seem to have loved it. I thank
them all, or else, this kind of opening would not have been
possible. “
A press release from Thirrupathy Brothers reads- "The
authorised trade reports claim that the film has a made a
huge collection of Rs. 11.5 Crores on the opening day in
Tamil Nadu alone.
The magic of Anjaan doesn't just stop with this, but takes
a leap in box office of many countries. The film collected
Rs. 22.82Lacs on Friday in Australia. This is the first ever
highest screen average collection on Friday in this country.
Apparently, United Kingdom is no exception as a big
collection of Rs. 41.59Lacs has been made on Friday and
still collection reports from 7-10 theatres are pending.
With such a grand opening across the globe, the film is
sure to set a new box office record in a short span of
time."

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

innu padathinu poyirunnu......

oru theatrilum ticket illa........   blackil odukkalathe rate aaanu chodikkane........


families aaanu adhikavum......


charakkukalde perumazha :Icecream:

----------


## xeon

> padam pottaan vendi kurae ennam kaarru irikunnu...


padam polum kaanatha mattu chilarum

----------


## xeon

> nee innalatae collection report kandallo...exact view kurachu days aakumbol ariyaam...anyway hit status minimum undakum


Oh kandu kandu.. veronnum illatha neram nokki solo irakki first day collection undakkunnathu suriya annante sthiram pani aanallo.. naalu divasam kazhiyatte

----------


## GangsteR

> Kannettanodu idan parayoo. Danyarajan ini cash kodukan maranno. .


exact figure kurachu divasatinakam ariyaaam....10cr itrayum  negative reports undayittum .. :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> innu padathinu poyirunnu......
> 
> oru theatrilum ticket illa........   blackil odukkalathe rate aaanu chodikkane........
> 
> 
> families aaanu adhikavum......
> 
> 
> charakkukalde perumazha


ennaalum padam potti....

----------


## GangsteR

> padam polum kaanatha mattu chilarum


padam ennayalum ividokae tannae kaanum....

----------


## GangsteR

> Oh kandu kandu.. veronnum illatha neram nokki solo irakki first day collection undakkunnathu suriya annante sthiram pani aanallo.. naalu divasam kazhiyatte


k sheri kaanam

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan First Day Collections At Box Office
Posted by: Ramchander
Updated: Saturday, August 16, 2014, 17:19 [IST]
Surya's star power has worked big time again. His latest
Tamil movie Anjaan , which has been dubbed in Telugu
as Sikander , has got fantastic opening at Box Office and
the major credit for this response undoubtedly goes to
the actor!
The early reports coming from the industry say that
Anjaan has expectedly made Rs.7.5 crores (Approximate)
in Tamil Nadu. From the Chennai region, it has made
above Rs.2 crores. This by any margin is a huge
collection for a Surya movie. The total collection from
India has reached Rs.10 crores.
Anjaan has opened up to mixed reviews. The movie was
released on Thursday (August 14) evening in foreign
countries and it has been released in India today for the
Independence Day. The movie has opened big worldwide
by releasing in record number of screens.
In the international circuits, Anjaan has raked in good
revenue. The Tamil movie faced competition from Hindi
movie Singham Returns. The Surya starrer movie in the
UK Box Office has earned Rs.41.59 lakhs (£ 40,859).
There were seven screens, which are yet to be reported.
In the Australian Box Office, the flick has minted
Rs.22.86 (A$ 40,150).
The Tamil film has seen the light of the day in 450
screens. This is a good figure for an A-list star's movie in
the state. It is facing competition from small-budget films
like Kathai Thiraikathai Vasanam Iyakkam, Snehavin
Kadhalargal and Maayavizhi .

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> innu padathinu poyirunnu......
> 
> oru theatrilum ticket illa........   blackil odukkalathe rate aaanu chodikkane........
> 
> 
> families aaanu adhikavum......
> 
> 
> charakkukalde perumazha


Ningal @MALABARI yude koode ano poyathi

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Got Sam bikini video

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Got Sam bikini video


Ini kanathavar kanatte

----------


## GangsteR

Occupancy
Anjaan , which has been marketed well by the makers
of the movie, had above 150 screens in Chennai and
in Bangalore on the release day. While the occupancy
for the movie has reached stupendous 90 percent in
the Tamil Nadu's capital, the occupancy was 75+ in
the Karnataka's capital.

The Total Shows
The movie has witnessed a total of 1145 shows
worldwide. Tamil Nadu contributes 455 shows, Kerala
has 160 screens, Karnataka 120 screens, North India
has 125 screens and 258 in foreign countries.

----------


## GangsteR

Tickets Sold Like Hot Cakes
A trader in Bangalore,"The crowd is unprecedented for
a Surya movie. We had started the advance booking
on Tuesday evening and it sold it like hotcakes."

Ran Into Packed Houses
The tickets for the first weekend in Chennai and
Bangalore have got never-before release. The prime-
time shows ran into packed houses in both the places.

----------


## GangsteR

International Circuits
The response from the international circuits too is
impressive. In the US, UK and Malaysia, Anjaan has
garnered warm reception.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan first day box office report

In spite of the negative reviews,
Suriya’s Anjaan took an earth-shattering
opening yesterday. According to reliable trade
sources, the movie had collected around Rs 11.5
crore yesterday in Tamil Nadu alone. This is
definitely the biggest opening for Suriya ever
and if the same trend continues, the movie
might become one of the biggest hits in his
career.
The movie also raked in Rs 64.71 lakh in
USA, Rs 41.59 lakh in UK and Rs 22.82 lakh in
Australia. Directed by Lingusamy, the movie has
Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal and Soori in
prominent roles.

----------


## JJK

Avg wom vechum kidilan collection..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Avg wom vechum kidilan collection..


Initial kittum. Solo release alle. Veeram Jilla kum avg report arnnu

----------


## xeon

> ennaalum padam potti....


macha nee ingane thamasha parayalle.. padam innale aarunnu release.. athu nee marakkallu. oru tuesday aanu ithu sambhavichathu engil ok sammathikkam.. ithippo ??

----------


## Chera King

bookmyshow charts:
Kochi: 1.
Thiruvananthapuram: 1.
Chennai: 1.
Coimbatore: 1.
Madurai: 1.
Bengaluru: 1.
Hyderabad: 1.
Vizag: 1.
Vijayawada: 1.
Mangalore: 2.
Mumbai: 4.
Delhi: 5.
Kolkata: 9.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Kadhal asai songinte video link undo ????


Phonil video undu. .nirbandamanel wattsup no tharoo

----------


## Free Thinker

Tamizh cinemaa nadanmaarude charactersinu 'raju bhai' ennokke kelkkumbol thanne chiri varum.......Enthaanennariyilla...... :Laughing: ......

----------


## Bunny

> Vijay is unbelievable, suriya is thorough professional - samantha
> Samantha's Anjaan has just got released and the actress is upbeat about the movie. In a recent interaction to a daily, the actress has shared her experience in working with Vijay and Suriya.
> On Vijay, Samantha said "It is unbelievable to see Vijay
> transforming from an off screen clam, soft-spoken person
> to an aggressive guy in on screen". On Suriya, the actress
> said " Suriya is gentle and he is a thorough professional,
> Suriya is very supporting and kind enough to encourage
> me, when I was took many retakes during the song shoot
> at Goa beaches".
> ...


Goayik bikini scene ano retakes undayath...mandiye Pattichu :p

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Goayik bikini scene ano retakes undayath...mandiye Pattichu :p


Njanipozha Ithu vazhiche. ..jyothika come back nadathunnu. Surya retake edukunnu

----------


## PunchHaaji

അന്ജാന്* പടം പാതാച്ചു.
സുര്യയും വിദ്യുത് ജമാലും തിക് ഫ്രണ്ട്.
വിദ്യുത് ജമാല് ഇടക്ക് ചത്ത്* പോച്ച്. 
സുര്യയുടെ നെഞ്ചുക്കുള്ളേ ഗുണ്ട് പോച്ച് കുളത്തില്* വീണു പോച്ച്. 
ആനാ സുര്യ ചാകമാട്ടെ പെരിയ ഗില്ലടി.
തിരിമ്പി വന്താച്ച് വില്ലമ്മാരെ കൊന്താച്ചു പടം മുടിന്ജാച്ചു. 
ഇടക്ക് സമന്ത ജെട്ടി പോട്ട് അപ്പിടി ഇപ്പിടി ഓടുനെ പാത്തു രോമാഞ്ചം വന്താച്ച്.
സുര്യയും സമന്തയും ഒന്നിചാച്ചു പടം വീണ്ടും മുടിന്ജാച്ചു. 
താങ്കമുടിയലെ സ്വാമി!!

From FB  :Laughing:

----------


## kireedam

> Phonil video undu. .nirbandamanel wattsup no tharoo


Number pm ititund bro. ,

----------


## MHP369

> Phonil video undu. .nirbandamanel wattsup no tharoo


oru plate ingottum....

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Phonil video undu. .nirbandamanel wattsup no tharoo


enichum venam..... :Beer:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Ningal @MALABARI yude koode ano poyathi


 :Kannilkuthu: alla.....  enthee?

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> ennaalum padam potti....


flop aaavumennu njan karuthunnilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Phonil video undu. .nirbandamanel wattsup no tharoo


da entae whats apil onnu ayakku

----------


## KingOfKings

Anjaan Kerala Collection Update:Fastest 50crore movie from South india????

Others Actors Dream Nadipin Nayagan Make it true

In two days Anjaan broked all exisiting Collection Of Both Malayalam and Tamil movies , Previous record was made by Vijay Film Jilla Which collected 2.6crore in fristday from 206 

theatres,but when comming to case of Anjaan made 3 crores from 170 theatres in day 1 from kerala,when combinig 2 day collecion from kerala Anjaann made 5.75crores in just 2 days 

which Vijay Starrer Thuppakki made 5.4cores in 5days from kerala ,when considering world wide boxoffice of Anjaan it made 35crore(Adding up Overseas Collection total 2 day collection may shoot upto 65crores)  from TN alone in 2 days , which is considered as a

 record breaker in south india beating Enthiran ,Today is sunday considering this fact Anjaan will make 8.5crore in Kerala alone in just 3 days , this collection is even dreamed by 

malayalam films like Banglore Days etc but Boxoffice  king Suirya made it true ,Please note that : Anjaan got heavly negative Reviews from crtics, just imagine if Anjaan got Heavly postivereviews

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KingOfKings

> 


pavam tinju mon inni ippom Ai first day collection from kerala vello 5 crore ennu akkum

weekend collection 15Croreum

----------


## KingOfKings

> 


Rajini enthiran polum Tnil day one 16cr ollu Suriya Rocks Boxoofice

----------


## KingOfKings

> 


Banglore days weekend 3 day collection ethraya?

----------


## GangsteR

> Rajini enthiran polum Tnil day one 16cr ollu Suriya Rocks Boxoofice


TNil 18 cr onnum illla....Total India collection  10 cr...worldwide 5total clcn  14-15 cr undaakum

----------


## KingOfKings

> 


Its super TN 18 CRORE

AP 6 CRORE

KARNATAKA 2.75CRORE

KERALA 3 CRORE

TOTAL SOUTH INDIA  29.75CRORE

----------


## KingOfKings

> TNil 18 cr onnum illla....Total India collection  10 cr...worldwide 5total clcn  14-15 cr undaakum


FIRST DAY 18CR  A RECORD BREAKING FOR NON RAJINI IN TAMIL NADU ENNU CAPTION KOTHEKUNTHO?

----------


## KingOfKings

> tnil 18 cr onnum illla....total india collection  10 cr...worldwide 5total clcn  14-15 cr undaakum


total india 10 cr ennikku viswasam illa  1000 theatreil reelase ayya thuppakki polum first day 9.21 cr tnil ninum mathram eduthu so thuppakki total world wide will be around 13crore

----------


## KingOfKings

Trivandrum updates :

Anjaan 2 day collection :2684640

----------


## Flackyz

> padam koluthi.....superhit urappu aanu


 :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## KingOfKings

> 


entha machane ippo thanee 40cr+ ayyi ille collection?

----------


## krishnaranni

Innu muthal Pathanamthitta Dhanyil 5shows

----------


## Nithz

Anjaan Surya Tv yil !!!!

Suryayil Upcoming Onam Moviesinte List T.V yil Kanichu Athil Tamil Movies Aaya Jilla & Anjaan te Scenes Undayirunnu !! 

Onathinu Ene Anjaan Aakumo Surya's Spl Movie ???

----------


## kunjumon

> TNil 18 cr onnum illla....Total India collection  10 cr...worldwide 5total clcn  14-15 cr undaakum


ente oru estimate vechu TN - 7 , Kerala - 2 , Karnataka - 1 , Andhra - 4-5 ....
Andhra collection vechu chilapo highest first day for a non rajni film aayekkaam....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> alla.....  enthee?


Okay..........



> enichum venam.....





> oru plate ingottum....





> Number pm ititund bro. ,

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> enichum venam.....


No pm idooooooooo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> oru plate ingottum....


Done check wattsup now

----------


## Flackyz

> vijay ajith fans traditional rivals anu ennu ariyam ...pakshe vijay fans inu surya fansinodu kalippu anna ....?
> vikraminu pinne atraku die hard fans ellatha kondu avum anghane fan fights kaanathathu ....


ee adutha kalathe vikraminu oru bb um kittathathu kondu fans onnum fight cheyyunnilla ennulluu... "ai" irangikkotteee athode fansum usharavum...

----------


## Bunny

> ee adutha kalathe vikraminu oru bb um kittathathu kondu fans onnum fight cheyyunnilla ennulluu... "ai" irangikkotteee athode fansum usharavum...



Ai irangy kazhiyumbol surya, ajith, vijay fans mughammoodi vecha palarum purath chadum...including me.....alpam down ayond kanthassamy enne frndsinte kayyin teri kepichondum mindathe irikkunu....
 :On The Quiet2: 

Vikram badly needs a hit....that too a ATBB....all hopes on Ai...

----------


## Bunny

this year etavum koodutal FB, twitteril troll cheyapetta movie Anjaan tanne....Lingu annane piller ellam koodi nashipikuva...

chilath kandal chirich marikkum....

----------


## Bunny



----------


## Flackyz

> athu pinne ninte thread alle. Athu angane thanneyakum. Ajith surya karthi films allwayas victory anu. Alexpandian sahaguni vare hit arnnu


ivananu 'ai' udeyum thread owner athane preshnam.....

----------


## Bunny



----------


## Flackyz

> got sam bikini video


pm idu.............

----------


## Bunny

etavum kalip ith tanne......ith aa tonil onnu imagine cheyth nokiye...

----------


## Bunny

> Its super TN 18 CRORE
> 
> AP 6 CRORE
> 
> KARNATAKA 2.75CRORE
> 
> KERALA 3 CRORE
> 
> TOTAL SOUTH INDIA  29.75CRORE



sutta vada romba pramadham  :Giveup:

----------


## Bunny

> Trivandrum updates :
> 
> Anjaan 2 day collection :2684640


dai mathy nirthu....taanga mudiyalla.... :Warnred:

----------


## Flackyz

> anjaan surya tv yil !!!!
> 
> Suryayil upcoming onam moviesinte list t.v yil kanichu athil tamil movies aaya jilla & anjaan te scenes undayirunnu !! 
> 
> onathinu ene anjaan aakumo surya's spl movie ???


surya rockzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Bunny

> surya rockzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Jilla irangiyathinte ann tott promo kanikunund.....

----------


## Flackyz

> ai irangy kazhiyumbol surya, ajith, vijay fans mughammoodi vecha palarum purath chadum...including me.....alpam down ayond kanthassamy enne frndsinte kayyin teri kepichondum mindathe irikkunu....
> 
> 
> Vikram badly needs a hit....that too a atbb....all hopes on ai...


surya fans orikkalum chadillaaaa... Vj fansinum ajith fansinum vikrathe ishtamanu........ Annyan kanda impact ippozhum marannittillaaaa..... Bheema le mass scenes ellam thakarppan aayirunnuuu.. Climax aanu athu pottan karanam....

----------


## Bunny

> surya fans orikkalum chadillaaaa... Vj fansinum ajith fansinum vikrathe ishtamanu........ Annyan kanda impact ippozhum marannittillaaaa..... Bheema le mass scenes ellam thakarppan aayirunnuuu.. Climax aanu athu pottan karanam....



surya fansum und....enik ariyavunnavar tanne und...talkalikamayi surya karthi mugham moodi ittavar...

Vikram koodi usharavanam...ennale oru ghum ullu....

ee leagueil etavum talented pulli tanne.....sethu okka enna padama.....enna performance.....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> pm idu.............


Done check now

----------


## Bunny

> Done check now


dai enikoode PM.... :Phhhh:

----------


## Flackyz

> done check now


thanks..........

----------


## Flackyz

> surya fansum und....enik ariyavunnavar tanne und...talkalikamayi surya karthi mugham moodi ittavar...
> 
> Vikram koodi usharavanam...ennale oru ghum ullu....
> 
> ee leagueil etavum talented pulli tanne.....sethu okka enna padama.....enna performance.....


MASS aayalum CLASS aayalum pulli polichadukkumm........ bheema le actions okke oru rakshayum illayirunnuu... pithamakan,sethu,kashi,deivathirumakal,ravanan.. ellam kidu...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> dai enikoode PM....


wattsup numbr Pm idoo

----------


## GangsteR

......... ..

----------


## Daniel John

aarambamayit compare cheyumbo enganund padam

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> aarambamayit compare cheyumbo enganund padam


Aarambam better than this

----------


## GangsteR

> ente oru estimate vechu TN - 7 , Kerala - 2 , Karnataka - 1 , Andhra - 4-5 ....
> Andhra collection vechu chilapo highest first day for a non rajni film aayekkaam....


yes.. .......

----------


## GangsteR

> ivananu 'ai' udeyum thread owner athane preshnam.....


aarudae thread aayalum njan neat aayi cheyunnundu...relz day choriyan matramallae ninnae kanarullu

----------


## GangsteR

> etavum kalip ith tanne......ith aa tonil onnu imagine cheyth nokiye...


haha..ithu polae kurae kandu fby

----------


## GangsteR

> Bheema le mass scenes ellam thakarppan aayirunnuuu.. Climax aanu athu pottan karanam....


verupikallae
... :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan - Typical gangster flick with romance,
friendship & revenge but nothing makes the desired
impact on screen. Just okay! (4.5/10)

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan - It's a cakewalk 4 Suriya as "Krishna". He
looked so stylish as 'Raju Bhai' but couldn't pull off
the reqd. bad ass attitude!

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan - Ultra glam makeover by Samantha! Bad
lip sync by Bollywood actors Vidyut, Manoj, etc
makes it look like dubbed film 4 some parts.

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan - Yuvan's songs look much better when
watched with super cool visuals by Santosh Sivan.
His BGM as usual solid!

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan - It's same old formulaic story by
Lingusamy. Heard Surya selected this out of 3
scripts from him, now imagine other two! :)

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan
@therajapandian One of them is upcoming Karthi's
#YenniEzhuNaal . Hope it's better than this one!

----------


## GangsteR

Huge reception for Anjaan in Kerala as 8 screens added from today so total 178 screens in Kerala --

----------


## GangsteR

taran adarsh @ taran_adarsh 
Tamil film #Anjaan – Australia: Fri A$ 40,150, Sat A
$ 45,626. Total: A$ 85,776 [Rs 48.76 lacs]. Source:
Rentrak

----------


## GangsteR

taran adarsh @ taran_adarsh 
Tamil film #Anjaan – UK: Fri £ 41,133, Sat £
25,215. Total: £ 66,348 [Rs 67.54 lacs]. Note:
Some screens yet to report. Source: Rentrak

----------


## GangsteR

taran adarsh @ taran_adarsh 
Tamil film #Anjaan – USA: Thu $ 46,525, Fri $
59,694, Sat $ 38,786. Total: $ 145,005 [Rs 88.41
lacs]. Source: Rentrak

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya’s ‘Anjaan’ mints Rs. 15.03 crore in two days

Critics and audiences panned it, but the pre-release buzz
and advanced bookings have helped Suriya-starrer Tamil
actioner “Anjaan” to rake in Rs.15.03 in the southern
market of the country.
“Thanks to the extremely good pre-release buzz and
advanced bookings, ‘Anjaan’ has managed to register
very good opening of Rs. 15.03 in Tamil Nadu, Kerala
and Karnataka put together. It is expected to close the
opening weekend with very good number,” trade analyst
Trinath told IANS.
But the film may not have a successful run at the ticket
window, he says.
“The film is not expected to draw audiences to cinemas
after the first week. Since tickets were sold out in most of
the cinemas for the first four days even before its release,
the film managed to run to houseful shows,” Trinath said.
“But since the film has been panned by everybody, it’s
very likely to be removed from cinemas in two weeks,” he
added.
Directed by Lingusamy, “Anjaan” was dubbed and
released as “Sikandar” in Telugu.
The film also features Samantha Ruth Prabhu, Vidyut
Jammwal, Manoj Bajpayee, Dalip Tahil and Murali Sharma
in important roles.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Flackyz

> aarudae thread aayalum njan neat aayi cheyunnundu...relz day choriyan matramallae ninnae kanarullu


kollatha padangal mathramalle chorinjulluuu..... Nee thread thudangi aa padathine thaane choriyunnavanalle ninte panii....

----------


## SUDHI

anjaan tvyil undo onathinu....How come ??? surya tvyil onam special movies ennu paranju kaanicha padangalil anjaanum undaaayirunu.. :Girl Mad: .....!!!!!

----------


## Flackyz

> verupikallae
> ...


VERUPPIKKUKAYANALLOOO... ANJAAAAAAAANNNNNNN.... BHEEEMA ITHINEKKAL ETHRAYO BHEDHAM....
AAREYUM VERUPPIKKKATHAAAA  ANJAAAANNN :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Flackyz

> anjaan tvyil undo onathinu....how come ??? Surya tvyil onam special movies ennu paranju kaanicha padangalil anjaanum undaaayirunu.......!!!!!


ingane poyaal adutha surya ude padam chanelil aayirikkum rlz......

----------


## SadumoN

> Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
> #Anjaan - Ultra glam makeover by Samantha! Bad
> lip sync by Bollywood actors Vidyut, Manoj, etc
> makes it look like dubbed film 4 some parts.
> 
> Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
> #Anjaan - Yuvan's songs look much better when
> watched with super cool visuals by Santosh Sivan.
> His BGM as usual solid!


kure reviewsil ingane kandu.. but actually they are speaking hindi only.. their dialogues are dubbed to tamil... just like they did in thalaiva..

----------


## SadumoN

> ingane poyaal adutha surya ude padam chanelil aayirikkum rlz......


oola dialogue adikkathe podey... :Stupid:

----------


## Flackyz

> oola dialogue adikkathe podey...


 :Stupid:  :Stupid: SAME TO U.........

----------


## SadumoN

> SAME TO U.........


ok.. i loose... :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Bunny

> haha..ithu polae kurae kandu fby


Lingune konnekkuvaaa....

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

naaaale kaaaaanum  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> anjaan tvyil undo onathinu....How come ??? surya tvyil onam special movies ennu paranju kaanicha padangalil anjaanum undaaayirunu.......!!!!!


chilapol AD aakum.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Lingune konnekkuvaaa....


angerkku ithu venam

----------


## Bunny

> angerkku ithu venam


He will be back...

yenni ezhavathu naal....

avan thambi vanthidenda..... :Vedi:

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan - 6 minutes have been trimmed. The
Brahmanandam portion deleted in the Tamil

----------


## GangsteR

Brahmanandan pirtion maattiyathu nannaayi

----------


## GangsteR

> He will be back...
> 
> yenni ezhavathu naal....
> 
> avan thambi vanthidenda.....


charitram anganae aanallo, oral vendennu vecha role mattoraal cheuthu classic aakunathu

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Anjaan hangover. Really can't believe that a
talented actor like Suriya rejected
@menongautham 's #DhruvaNatchathiram for this

----------


## karthi007

*SIMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
Anjaan Sat BO is less than Fri,big flop.Distributors
& Exhibitors will face heavy loss*

 @GangsteR @SadumoN @Bunny @xeon @GaniThalapathi

Flop aayi le ?

----------


## xeon

> *SIMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
> Anjaan Sat BO is less than Fri,big flop.Distributors
> & Exhibitors will face heavy loss*
> 
>  @GangsteR @SadumoN @Bunny @xeon @GaniThalapathi
> 
> Flop aayi le ?


ayyayyo illa.. minumum hit level engilum verum.. Rajaniyude Koothara padam pinneyum pottum. Suryayude poliyilla.. minimum hit urappikkam..   :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Bunny

> *SIMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
> Anjaan Sat BO is less than Fri,big flop.Distributors
> & Exhibitors will face heavy loss*
> 
>  @GangsteR @SadumoN @Bunny @xeon @GaniThalapathi
> 
> Flop aayi le ?



Yes avum...advance booking undayond innum koodi pidich nikkum.....nale thott nokanda....

pazhayath pole no logic masal okka ini Rajni annanu polum TNil vijayipikkan okkum enn tonunnilla.....the audience there changed....

----------


## karthi007

> Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
> #Anjaan hangover. Really can't believe that a
> talented actor like Suriya rejected
> @menongautham 's #DhruvaNatchathiram for this


Gautham menonae veruppichu ithu cheythu, ini suryaye vechu padam pidikum ennu thonunilla..oru hit undakkan ini aarudae kaalu pidikumo ento  :Dntknw:

----------


## karthi007

> ayyayyo illa.. minumum hit level engilum verum.. Rajaniyude Koothara padam pinneyum pottum. Suryayude poliyilla.. minimum hit urappikkam..


padam veenu allae...ennittum ividulla annanmar ithu pokki pidichondu irikunna kanumbol  (oru load pucham)

----------


## karthi007

> Yes avum...advance booking undayond innum koodi pidich nikkum.....nale thott nokanda....
> 
> pazhayath pole no logic masal okka ini Rajni annanu polum TNil vijayipikkan okkum enn tonunnilla.....the audience there changed....


avanmarkka ipol malayalikalekal vivaram .malayalatil ittaram padangal koluthiyalum tnil nokkenda

----------


## karthi007

nalae muthal kerala removals start cheyyumenu thonnunnu...huge loss to distributors..3.5 cr irakki vangiyatallae ...alochikumbol kashtam thonunnu

----------


## SadumoN

> Gautham menonae veruppichu ithu cheythu, ini suryaye vechu padam pidikum ennu thonunilla..oru hit undakkan ini aarudae kaalu pidikumo ento





> padam veenu allae...ennittum ividulla annanmar ithu pokki pidichondu irikunna kanumbol  (oru load pucham)





> avanmarkka ipol malayalikalekal vivaram .malayalatil ittaram padangal koluthiyalum tnil nokkenda





> nalae muthal kerala removals start cheyyumenu thonnunnu...huge loss to distributors..3.5 cr irakki vangiyatallae ...alochikumbol kashtam thonunnu


vallandangu viyarkkuvanallo machane...  :Thumbup:  flop aanennu namukku ariyado.. atleast enikku ariyam... athu sammathikkukayum cheyyum.. nattellinte sthaanathu rubber alla.. PS..  check avatar and siggy...

----------


## GangsteR

Today Evening shows in All Multiplex in Chennai are Houseful for #Anjaan . Sure gone be a Record collection for this weekend 2 @ThirrupathiBros

----------


## GangsteR

> padam veenu allae...ennittum ividulla annanmar ithu pokki pidichondu irikunna kanumbol  (oru load pucham)


pucham nee tannae vecho.... :On The Quiet2:

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha joins the select bikini brigade
Aug 17, 2014


Most of you would have seen Anjaan by now and the reviews for the movie are all over the place. Content-wise, the verdict on the movie is loud and clear.
Meanwhile, Samantha's brief bikini appearance has turned out to be the biggest talking point of the movie in the social media space. While the scene was fleeting and done pretty elegantly, most of the public opinions consider that the scene was a needless addition and a commercial compromise.
Samantha joins Nayanthara (Billa) and Anushka (Telugu
version of Billa) in the list of leading heroines in the South,
to bravely sport a bikini on screen and carry it off in style
too. Shriya Saran has also done photoshoots sporting a
bikini, while Tamannaah recently donned a bikini top in her
Hindi movie Humshakals.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' all set for a Box Office record

Suriya-Samantha starrer gangster action flick ‘Anjaan’
directed by Lingusamy had a grand release yesterday.
Yesterday being the Independence Day, the fans and family
audience thronged to theaters ensuring 100% occupancy in
almost every centre the film has been screen. As a result
‘Anjaan’ has garnered a whopping collection of rupees
11.5 crores on its first day of release in Tamilnadu state
alone.
The ‘Thirrupathi Brother’ production venture does magic
overseas as well. On Friday the film has garnered 22.85
lakhs in Australia. In United Kingdom the collection has
been 41.59 lakhs with reports from seven to ten theatres
yet to come.
With the next two days being weekend, the film is all set to
make a box office record within a very short span of time
and this will certain raise the star status of the versatile
actor Suriya to new levels.
When it comes to the critical appreciation part most of the
reviewers have given negative to mixed reviews for the film
that had a strong pre-release buzz.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' latest victim of piracy.


The Lingusaamy directed Suriya movie 'Anjaan' has taken
the box office by storm expectedly. But the big budget
movie is facing a distinct threat from piracy. The movie
was uploaded in the youtube and torrents the very next
day of release. The links of the movie are also available
in various social networking sites. Inexplicably despite
stringent anti piracy measures people continue to
encourage piracy. Anyway the makers have take note of it
with seriousness and are moving ahead with
legal measures.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan review-Deccan chronicle

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/14081...s-show-all-way

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ayyayyo illa.. minumum hit level engilum verum.. Rajaniyude Koothara padam pinneyum pottum. Suryayude poliyilla.. minimum hit urappikkam..


Mumbai Virachu Virachu Oru Vazhikayi Kanum.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


Lingu Annaaa Ningalku ithu Thanne Venam.

----------


## GangsteR

Vidyut Jammwal @ VidyutJammwal
Supr trip 2 Malaysia 4 #Anjaan premiere. Thx team
#SIIMA 4 everything. Was good to get some chill
time too.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Kashinathan

Ithe engane unde?

----------


## GangsteR

Hindu -review
After watching N. Lingusamy’s Anjaan, I feel compelled to
campaign for a new award category: Best Supporting
Toothpick. The aforementioned sliver of wood, lodged
permanently between Raju Bhai’s (Suriya) teeth, is in nearly
every frame, and it delivers the film’s most stylish
performance. It moves slyly from side to side. At times, it
takes a cue from Rajinikanth’s cigarettes, vanishing into
the mouth and reappearing most miraculously. It is, all
told, the sum total of Raju Bhai’s character delineation.
It’s as if the writers sat down and thought of what could
make this bhai character different from all the other bhai
characters down the decades, and came up with nothing.
After all, this isn’t a Ram Gopal Varma outing. This is a U-
certificate don movie — you cannot have Suriya bathed in
blood. This don doesn’t smoke, he rarely drinks, and even
when he visits a house of ill repute (I’d call it something
else, but then, a U-certificate movie deserves a U-
certificate review), it’s only to hunt for clues. What is the
exact nature of his business? How did he get into this
line? How did he rise through the ranks? We know
nothing. How, then, to make this chap interesting? That’s
when someone must have piped up: “Let’s at least give
him a toothpick.”
Genre: Action
Director: N. Lingusamy
Cast: Suriya, Samantha, Manoj Bajpai
Storyline: Love, loss and revenge
Bottomline: Utterly dull
Yes, I’m afraid the film is that uninspired. It runs a
posterior-numbing 170 minutes, and there isn’t one
surprising moment — not one line of dialogue worth
recalling, not one tune worth humming, not one action
sequence worth upping the pulse for (they borrowed the
doves from the John Woo films, but none of the moves),
not one juicy character worth caring about. These are the
basics of a masala entertainer, and without them, what’s
left? Just the plot, which, as usual, revolves around
revenge — and that’s fine. No one walks into these films
expecting to be riveted by the protagonist’s struggles with
the scientific establishment to slap a new element on the
periodic table. What’s shocking is the utter lack of life.
This is a dull, dull movie. Lingusamy unleashes the
technical arsenal and fractures the narrative and expects us
to follow a trail of clues as if this were a twisty noir nail-
biter, but it’s no use because the story has all the
suspense of a housewife shopping for vegetables. Will her
eyes fall on — cue dramatic background score, fast
cutting, looping camera moves — potatoes or carrots?
Ooh!
Why is Anjaan set in Mumbai, when there’s so little local
colour? (The heroine gets a tattoo that says “Raju Bai,”
which, unfortunately, makes the man sound like a cross-
dressing maidservant.) Why did Manoj Bajpai sign up for a
part where he’s asked to appear in a burgundy bow-tie
while stripped down to his underwear?
And why is this movie named Anjaan, fearless, when it
timorously ticks off all the audience boxes? There’s a nod
to Madurai and the aruvaa culture. Telugu viewers are
appeased through a cameo by Brahmanandam. Rajinikanth
fans (or maybe Shah Rukh Khan fans) are lured by an
impromptu ‘Lungi dance’ jig. Potential reviewers are wooed
by the strategic placement of Tamil magazines on a cab’s
dashboard. And if you love to count clichés, you have the
good Muslim, the loyal friend (who really needs to get a
room), the love interest who happens to be the enemy’s
daughter…
Samantha gamely performs the requisite loosu ponnu
duties, apparently auditioning for Sridevi’s role in a mega-
serial adaptation of Moondram Pirai — and her costume
designer seems to be the only one who decided to do
something to perk up the proceedings, with micro-shorts
and a bikini top. You go in expecting a meal and you end
up with a… toothpick.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Ithe engane unde?


avg-abv avg....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan gets trimmed


Suriya’s Anjaan upon release received flak for the
length of the film. It’s run-time is 2 hours and 50
minutes, and for a commercial film, that looked a
worry. Now, the makers have decided to trim the
film by 8 minutes hoping to draw in more audience
over the weekend.
Veteran comedian Brahmanandam’s portion was
included in the film targeting the Telugu audience
since the producers planned to release it in more
than 500 screens in Andhra Pradesh
as Sikander. Now, the Brahmanandam’s scenes
are trimmed in Tamil version to clip the runtime.
The weekend box-office numbers are expected
tomorrow. Watch this space!

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' Box Office: Suriya Starrer Beats Dhanush's 'VIP' Collections Overseas

Suriya's "Anjaan" has surpassed the collections of
Dhanush's "Velai Illa Pattathari" ("VIP") in key overseas
markets.
"Anjaan" hit the screens on Independence Day.
Although the film received mixed reviews from critics,
it has managed to take a big opening not just in India
but also in overseas markets.
The film minted approximately ₹10 crore in Tamil
Nadu, Kerala and Karnataka on the first day of its
release. It also performed well and grossed around ₹4
crore at the AP/Nizam box office.
The Suriya starrer is doing good business in key
overseas markets like the US, the UK and Australia.
The film minted more than ₹88 lakh in three days,
including Thursday previews at the US box office.
"Tamil film #Anjaan – USA: Thu $ 46,525, Fri $ 59,694,
Sat $ 38,786. Total: $ 145,005 [Rs 88.41 lacs]. Source:
Rentrak," according to film critic and trade analyst
Taran Adarsh. The film is expected to cross the $200K
mark soon.
"Anjaan" has grossed over ₹67 lakh and more than 48
lakh in two days at the UK and Australia box office,
respectively. "Tamil film #Anjaan - UK: Fri £ 41,133, Sat
£ 25,215. Total: £ 66,348 [Rs 67.54 lacs]. Note: Some
screens yet to report. Source: Rentrak," Adarsh
tweeted .
"Tamil film #Anjaan - Australia: Fri A$ 40,150, Sat A$
45,626. Total: A$ 85,776 [Rs 48.76 lacs]. Source:
Rentrak," he added.
The action entertainer has beaten the two-day
collections of "VIP" in the UK and Australia box offices.
The Dhanush starrer earned ₹24.08 lakh in the UK and
₹18.87 lakh in Australia.
"Anjaan" is expected to end the first weekend on a
good note. However, it needs to be seen whether the
film will be able to sustain its momentum during
weekdays. There are no big Tamil releases planned for
the next few weeks. "Anjaan" is expected to dominate
the screens but its business might take a hit, owing to
negative word of mouth.
The gangster flick is directed by Lingusamy, who has
also produced the film along with UTV Motion Pictures.
The film's music is composed by Yuvan Shankar Raja
and cinematography is handled by Santhosh Sivan.
Both critics and audience have appreciated Suriya's
performance. Despite the actor's efforts, the film failed
to impress due to a weak script. Its run time was one of
the minus points and so the makers have now trimmed
the film by six minutes. They have removed
Brahmanandam's comedy track in the Tamil version,
according to entertainment industry tracker Sreedhar
Pillai.

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Good decision to remove #Bramanandham portion
in Tamil #Anjaan - A studio like #Disney which does
test screening in #Hollywood shd do here 2

----------


## Bunny

> 'Anjaan' latest victim of piracy.
> 
> 
> The Lingusaamy directed Suriya movie 'Anjaan' has taken
> the box office by storm expectedly. But the big budget
> movie is facing a distinct threat from piracy. The movie
> was uploaded in the youtube and torrents the very next
> day of release. The links of the movie are also available
> in various social networking sites. Inexplicably despite
> ...


Itrem nalla printo??

----------


## SadumoN

> Itrem nalla printo??


ithu trailer SS aanu,, kandille 2 mins 34 sec..

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Brahmanandan portion trim cheythathu nannai. Veruthe Hindi songs dance kaanichu bore adipichu..

----------


## SUDHI

> Itrem nalla printo??



ithrem varillenkilum lotus irakkunna original tamil dvd iye kkaaal nalla clarity ulla print vannittundu  :Laughing:  3-4 types undu ippo online....athil ithaanu best !!!  just like a dvd quality

----------


## KingOfKings

> ithrem varillenkilum lotus irakkunna original tamil dvd iye kkaaal nalla clarity ulla print vannittundu  3-4 types undu ippo online....athil ithaanu best !!!  just like a dvd quality


athu evide vanno bro?ellam koora print annu

----------


## xeon

> 


*Pathetic .... Padam pottiyennu sammathikkunnathodoppam pazhi charal.. But padam enganum hit aayal suriyayude exeptional story selection, intelligent move.. mannankatta.*

----------


## KingOfKings

@SadumoN 
 @GangsteR 

Padam kando?

----------


## GangsteR

> @SadumoN 
>  @GangsteR 
> 
> Padam kando?


cd irangattae ....

----------


## GangsteR

> *Pathetic .... Padam pottiyennu sammathikkunnathodoppam pazhi charal.. But padam enganum hit aayal suriyayude exeptional story selection, intelligent move.. mannankatta.*


 :Vedi: ......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

> @SadumoN 
>  @GangsteR 
> 
> Padam kando?


yes... kandachu...

----------


## GangsteR

> yes... kandachu...


enganundu?? ishtapetto?

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya gor feedback abt Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrPGn...oogle&hl=en-GB

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

> enganundu?? ishtapetto?


ishtappettilla.. enikku padathile ore oru scene  mathre ishtappettullu... interval block polum oru sughamayittu enikku thonniyilla... watched with very low expectation after  seeing all the bad reviews.. second half okke chumma... 3d holography bullshit and stuff.. samantha veruppichu..  lingu annane ente kayyil kittiya valichu keeri bhithiyil thechene...  Rajubhai characterisation kollilla... ithrayum build up okke kondu vannittu aa characterinu vendunna depth allenkil atleast powerful scenes kodukkan kazhinjilla..  nalloru look ee otha padathinu vendi kalanju.. surya looked absolutely stunning... did justice to both the characters.. vidyuth jamwal was ok... manoj bajpai was wasted.. santhosh shivante avashyam onnum ee padathin illayirunnu... flop aavanda padam thanne... no doubt...

----------


## SUDHI

> athu evide vanno bro?ellam koora print annu


high quality ennu paranja orui link undu.....link njan tharilla.....search cheytha kittum...coz njan piracye prolsahippikilla..... :Vedi:

----------


## GangsteR

> ishtappettilla.. enikku padathile ore oru scene  mathre ishtappettullu... interval block polum oru sughamayittu enikku thonniyilla... watched with very low expectation after  seeing all the bad reviews.. second half okke chumma... 3d holography bullshit and stuff.. samantha veruppichu..  lingu annane ente kayyil kittiya valichu keeri bhithiyil thechene...  Rajubhai characterisation kollilla... ithrayum build up okke kondu vannittu aa characterinu vendunna depth allenkil atleast powerful scenes kodukkan kazhinjilla..  nalloru look ee otha padathinu vendi kalanju.. surya looked absolutely stunning... did justice to both the characters.. vidyuth jamwal was ok... manoj bajpai was wasted.. santhosh shivante avashyam onnum ee padathin illayirunnu... flop aavanda padam thanne... no doubt...


entae oru frndum kandittu same opinion aanu paranjae..katta surya fan aanu... over hype kandapozhae thonni inganokae sambavikumennu..anywayz VP movie....

----------


## GangsteR

> high quality ennu paranja orui link undu.....link njan tharilla.....search cheytha kittum...coz njan piracye prolsahippikilla.....


pm...........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan trimmed again!! 1st half: 1hr 19mins
(79mins) 2nd half: 1hr 11mins (71mins) Total: 2hrs
30mins (150mins) *From today.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan - Final cut from today - 20 minutes
trimmed. 9 min 1st half + 11 min 2nd half. Now
Running Time 2 hrs 30 minutes!

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan - Trimmed re-edited 2 hrs 30 minutes
version started from Matinee show at
#ChrompetVetri & others.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Tamil Nadu area wise: Chennai-₹ 6.75cr
Cbe-₹ 5.25cr Madurai-₹ 5.8cr Trichy-₹ 5.7cr
Salem-₹ 5.1cr .Others-₹ 7.1cr Total ₹ 35.70 #Huge

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Despite largely Negative Reviews, #Anjaan creates a
new #Chennai City Opening Record! Rs. 2.36
Crores in 3 Days!

----------


## GangsteR

CHENNAI BOX OFFICE

1. ANJAAN

Despite largely negative reviews, Anjaan has made a real
killing at the Chennai box office in the opening weekend.
The first 3 days collection figure is a new city record by far.
The strong advance bookings have helped the film sail
through. We have to see how the weekdays hold up.
From January 2014's releases, the rankings will be based
on box-office collections only from theaters in the
Chennai City trade area:
Theaters which fall under the Chennai City trade area are -
Udhayam complex, Kamala complex, PVR Multiplex, Inox
Multiplex Mylapore, Escape Cinemas, Sathyam Cinemas,
Devi Cineplex, Shanti complex, Anna, Pilot, Woodlands
complex, Casino, Albert complex, Abirami Mega Mall,
Motcham complex, Sangam Cinemas, Ega Cinemas,
Bharath, Maharani, Agasthya, IDream, AVM Rajeswari, Sri
Brindha, S2 Perambur, Ganapathyram and MM
Box office collection is calculated taking into account the
number of shows and theater occupancy in theaters falling
under the Chennai City trade area. These are details not
shared by the producers, distributors or theater owners
who cannot be held responsible for the collection figures
listed. There might be variations from the exact collection
details.

----------


## GangsteR

Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from
Aug 11th 2014 to Aug 17th 2014
Week : 1
Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 2,35,93,522
Verdict: Grand Opening
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 573
Average Theatre Occupancy (Weekend): 96%
Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 2,35,93,522

BEHINDWOODS

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan creates a record breaking collection of
more than 30 crores in 3days. It means -VE WOM
didnt make any impact in 1st week box office.

 :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Maryam Zakaria @ MaryamZakaria 
Oh Anjaan was released In Sweden and I had no
idea uff

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Release Day
On the release day, Anjaan raked in 11.5 crores in 455
screens in the state. The occupancy crossed 80%
occupancy on the release day in Tamil Nadu and
massive 90% in Chennai on the first day.

Second & Third Day
The occupancy came down on the second day and it is
said that it had 70% occupancy in the state. But on
the third day, it had a better response and Anjaan
occupancy reached the 85-percent mark in the state.

----------


## GangsteR

In Karnataka, Anjaan had an average occupancy of
70% on the first day. The movie was grandly
welcomed by Surya's fans. The movie had 490 shows
in the first weekend in Bangalore alone. It is the same
case in Kerala.

US/UK
Anjaan has made Rs.88.41 lakhs in three days
(Thursday, Friday & Saturday) in the US Box Office.
We are still waiting for the Sunday's figure. In the UK
Box Office, it has made Rs.67.54 lakhs in the first two
days.

Australia
Anjaan has collected Rs.48.76 in the two days at the
Australian Box Office. However, the response to the
Telugu version is not upto the mark.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Box Office Collections: Earns Rs.38
Crores In Total In Opening Weekend
Posted by: Ramchander
Updated: Monday, August 18, 2014, 14:59 [IST]



Despite getting negative reviews from critics and
audience, the sole silver line that could make Anjaan
producers happy is the fact that the movie has done
roaring business at the Box Office. The Surya and
Samantha starrer film has earned Rs.38 crores in total
from Tamil and Telugu versions!
As per the trade reports, the combined collection of
Tamil and Telugu versions is Rs.38 crores. While the
Tamil film has earned Rs.30 crores, the Telugu version
has earned Rs.8 crores. The first weekend has been
really good for the Kollywood version due to rigorous
promotional activities organised by the makers of the
film.
This helped Anjaan to get such an opening. The Tamil
movie has done good business in three key domestic
circuits like Tamil Nadu, Karnataka and Kerala. The film
had opened up in 1500 screens in Tamil and Telugu
and the wide release played a vital role in generating
good revenues in most centres. It got grand reception
in Malaysia, UK, US and a few other countries.
But the bad word-of-mouth might hit the movie badly
and it is predicted that the business might see a huge
dip in the week days starting from today.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan creates a record breaking collection of 20 crores
Anjaan is the first ever film in the history of Tamil and Malayalam films to create a record breaking collection of more than 20 crores within 3days which no other films in tamil and malayalam has done so far. Such a massive grand opening for suriya has made the film industry amazed and expecting more collections to come.

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' mints Rs 15.03 crore in two days
Critics and audiences panned it, but the pre-release buzz
and advanced bookings have helped Suriya-starrer Tamil
actioner `Anjaan` to rake in Rs 15.03 in the southern
market of the country.
"Thanks to the extremely good pre-release buzz and
advanced bookings, `Anjaan` has managed to register
very good opening of Rs. 15.03 in Tamil Nadu, Kerala
and Karnataka put together. It is expected to close the
opening weekend with very good number," trade analyst
Trinath told IANS.
But the film may not have a successful run at the ticket
window, he says.
"The film is not expected to draw audiences to cinemas
after the first week. Since tickets were sold out in most of
the cinemas for the first four days even before its release,
the film managed to run to houseful shows," Trinath said.
"But since the film has been panned by everybody, it`s
very likely to be removed from cinemas in two weeks," he
added.
Directed by Lingusamy, "Anjaan" was dubbed and
released as "Sikandar" in Telugu.
The film also features Samantha Ruth Prabhu, Vidyut
Jammwal, Manoj Bajpayee, Dalip Tahil and Murali Sharma
in important roles.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan gets trimmed by 20 minutes
Suriya’s Anjaan again gets trimmed. Now, by 20
minutes and the total runtime has come down to 2
hours and 30 minutes. The first half has been
clipped from 88 mins to 79 mins now and the
second half from 82 mins to 71 mins. The makers
are expecting to maintain the uptick in box-office
numbers in the coming days.
Amidst the disparaging reviews online, the film has
managed to collect 30 crores in 3 days worldwide,
according to an official press release. The film’s
fate will be decided based on the occupancy rate
in theatres this week.

----------


## KingOfKings

> entae oru frndum kandittu same opinion aanu paranjae..katta surya fan aanu... over hype kandapozhae thonni inganokae sambavikumennu..anywayz VP movie....


Vp means entha?

----------


## KingOfKings

> Anjaan gets trimmed by 20 minutes
> Suriya’s Anjaan again gets trimmed. Now, by 20
> minutes and the total runtime has come down to 2
> hours and 30 minutes. The first half has been
> clipped from 88 mins to 79 mins now and the
> second half from 82 mins to 71 mins. The makers
> are expecting to maintain the uptick in box-office
> numbers in the coming days.
> Amidst the disparaging reviews online, the film has
> ...


ithu padam release akunthu mupe theatre owners parnjathu alle?

----------


## KingOfKings

*Suriya is above Superstar Rajinikanth*

1. Anjaan - 2,35,93,522 - 573 tracked weekend shows

2. Kochadaiiyaan - 1,80,88,214 - 432 tracked weekend shows

3. Velai Illa Pattadhaari - 1,67,75,253 - 360 tracked weekend shows

4. Maan Karate - 1,41,41,844 - 303 tracked weekend shows

5. Jilla - 1,32,45,910 - 321 tracked weekend shows

----------


## KingOfKings

> Anjaan creates a record breaking collection of 20 crores
> Anjaan is the first ever film in the history of Tamil and Malayalam films to create a record breaking collection of more than 20 crores within 3days which no other films in tamil and malayalam has done so far. Such a massive grand opening for suriya has made the film industry amazed and expecting more collections to come.


ithu excluding Enthiran alle?

----------


## rtrtrt

> *Suriya is above Superstar Rajinikanth*
> 
> 1. Anjaan - 2,35,93,522 - 573 tracked weekend shows
> 
> 2. Kochadaiiyaan - 1,80,88,214 - 432 tracked weekend shows
> 
> 3. Velai Illa Pattadhaari - 1,67,75,253 - 360 tracked weekend shows
> 
> 4. Maan Karate - 1,41,41,844 - 303 tracked weekend shows
> ...


Release strategy work ayathu kondu ugran initial kitti.Padam kurachu nannayitu editing adyame cheythirunengil pinne kuzhapamillayirunnu.

----------


## KingOfKings

> Release strategy work ayathu kondu ugran initial kitti.Padam kurachu nannayitu editing adyame cheythirunengil pinne kuzhapamillayirunnu.


producers udesham adayayirnu Arum ordethum Anjaan ticket kittathe madagi pokan edaveraruthu

----------


## rtrtrt

> producers udesham adayayirnu Arum ordethum Anjaan ticket kittathe madagi pokan edaveraruthu


Enthu cheyan.Padam test run ittu kandittenkilum linguswamiku lag manasilavathe poyallo?

----------


## Viru

> *Suriya is above Superstar Rajinikanth*
> 
> 1. Anjaan - 2,35,93,522 - 573 tracked weekend shows
> 
> 2. Kochadaiiyaan - 1,80,88,214 - 432 tracked weekend shows
> 
> 3. Velai Illa Pattadhaari - 1,67,75,253 - 360 tracked weekend shows
> 
> 4. Maan Karate - 1,41,41,844 - 303 tracked weekend shows
> ...


Ithe eviduthe collections ane

----------


## KingOfKings

> Ithe eviduthe collections ane


behindwoods.com

----------


## Viru

> behindwoods.com


ok chennai collction analle,apo etavum valya opening ayalo aviduthe

----------


## KingOfKings

> ok chennai collction analle,apo etavum valya opening ayalo aviduthe


According to Behindwoods box-office tracking tools, Anjaan's first 3 days box office gross in Chennai city is the highest among 2014's releases, by far

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> cd irangattae ....


Appo nee ithonnum theatril ninnu kanarille? Enthu fan aada nee?Ee parayunna athra mosham onnum alla...njan innanu kandath. trimmed version. Not bad....surya looks n performance nannayittund...definitely one time watchable...

----------


## KingOfKings

> Appo nee ithonnum theatril ninnu kanarille? Enthu fan aada nee?Ee parayunna athra mosham onnum alla...njan innanu kandath. trimmed version. Not bad....surya looks n performance nannayittund...definitely one time watchable...


rating?evide aa kandathu?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> rating?evide aa kandathu?


Kollam dhanya....rating 2.5/5

----------


## KingOfKings

> kollam dhanya....rating 2.5/5


status....

----------


## GangsteR

> Vp means entha?


venkat prabhu movie....

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu padam release akunthu mupe theatre owners parnjathu alle?


yaa trim cheyan paranjittu lingu kettilla

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu excluding Enthiran alle?


yesss........

----------


## GangsteR

> *Suriya is above Superstar Rajinikanth*
> 
> 1. Anjaan - 2,35,93,522 - 573 tracked weekend shows
> 
> 2. Kochadaiiyaan - 1,80,88,214 - 432 tracked weekend shows
> 
> 3. Velai Illa Pattadhaari - 1,67,75,253 - 360 tracked weekend shows
> 
> 4. Maan Karate - 1,41,41,844 - 303 tracked weekend shows
> ...


 :Band: .....

----------


## GangsteR

> Appo nee ithonnum theatril ninnu kanarille? Enthu fan aada nee?Ee parayunna athra mosham onnum alla...njan innanu kandath. trimmed version. Not bad....surya looks n performance nannayittund...definitely one time watchable...


joli tirakku karanam enikku kanan pattanjitta bhai...njan etra mosham aayalum kanum..latest aayi irangiya padam onnum kandilla, last kandathu bangalore days

----------


## GangsteR

> Enthu cheyan.Padam test run ittu kandittenkilum linguswamiku lag manasilavathe poyallo?


angerku adyam budhi thonniyirunnel itra negative wom varillaarnu

----------


## KingOfKings

> joli tirakku karanam enikku kanan pattanjitta bhai...njan etra mosham aayalum kanum..latest aayi irangiya padam onnum kandilla, last kandathu bangalore days


joliyo ningal school student annu ennu oru post kandapole thonni

----------


## GangsteR

> joliyo ningal school student annu ennu oru post kandapole thonni


haha....athu njan orutantae replyku quote cheytatha...njan school okae kazhinju varsham 8 aayi

----------


## karthi007

> vallandangu viyarkkuvanallo machane...  flop aanennu namukku ariyado.. atleast enikku ariyam... athu sammathikkukayum cheyyum.. nattellinte sthaanathu rubber alla.. PS..  check avatar and siggy...


ithu hit ennu paranjaal naattukar machannae adikkum...

----------


## karthi007

title change cheythu flop ennu aaku mr gangster

----------


## GangsteR

> title change cheythu flop ennu aaku mr gangster


koodutal undakatae poda

----------


## GangsteR

MovieCrow Box Office Report - August 15 to 17
Suriya's Anjaan and Parthiban's Kathai Thiraikathai
Vasanam Iyakkam (KTVI) clashed at the box office last
Friday (August 15). While Anjaan took one of the biggest
openings this year, KTVI took a humble opening with the
support of movie buffs. Check out the box office ranking
of Tamil movies during last weekend.
1. Anjaan
Director LIngusamy's Anjaan was released across record
number of screens and thanks to the innovative
promotional strategies, the advance bookings soared to
new heights. However, the movie received scathing reviews
from the critics and the word of mouth is also unfavourable
on social media networks. The fate of the movie at the box
office will be known this week.
2. Jigarthanda
Karthik Subbaraj's Jigarthanda was surprisingly holding on
to majority of screens, which goes to show the audience's
patronage for it. Even as more celebrities are pouring in
there praises for the film, the movie buffs have started
talking about Karthik Subbaraj's next.
3. Kathai Thiraikathai Vasanam Iyakkam
Parthiban's KTVI picked up after a low turnout initially, due
to the overwhelming reviews. Parthiban's 'out-of-the-box'
and engaging screenplay has impressed the movie buffs.
Expect the show count to be increased this week.
Other Movies
Dhanush's Velai Illa Pattathari, which has been declared as
a blockbuster, was running across respectable number of
screens with decent occupancy levels. Sathuranga Vettai
and Arima Nambi were screened across only 3-4 screens,
whereas Sarabham was completely pulled off from the
theatres.
Upcoming week's releases
Bharth's Ainthaam Thalaimurai Sidha Vaidhiya Sigamani is
expected to hit the screens on August 22. However, there
could be last minute surprises as well, since Anjaan's
screen count might be reduced after the first week.

----------


## Saathan

njan inalle kandu... below avg padam... 
santhosh sivan nte camera work & suriya luk n style mathram anu ake positive ayi thonniyathu... bakki ellam negative... 
samantha bore... pakshe aa 5 sec bikini  :Icecream:  njan kannu adakkathe nokki irunnu...

----------


## SadumoN

> ithu hit ennu paranjaal naattukar machannae adikkum...


 jilla hit aanennu paranjappo machane ethra peru thalli??  :Engane:

----------


## GangsteR

> njan inalle kandu... below avg padam... 
> santhosh sivan nte camera work & suriya luk n style mathram anu ake positive ayi thonniyathu... bakki ellam negative... 
> samantha bore... pakshe aa 5 sec bikini  njan kannu adakkathe nokki irunnu...


 :Yeye: .....

----------


## GangsteR

#Sikander debuts at #1 in #Tollywood Weekend Box Office!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

Saamantha beach scene ithiriye ullu lle...? Njan vicharichu trimm cheythappol athum trimm cheythoonnu...aval athu cheytha sthithik kurachu kooduthal kattamayirunnu...cash kanaku paranju medichu kanum

----------


## GangsteR

> Saamantha beach scene ithiriye ullu lle...? Njan vicharichu trimm cheythappol athum trimm cheythoonnu...aval athu cheytha sthithik kurachu kooduthal kattamayirunnu...cash kanaku paranju medichu kanum


3cr salary vangi ennokae news undaarnu...ee padathodu koodi avaludae graph idinjittindu.
.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.iflickz.com/2014/08/anjaa...0-minutes.html

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan nets in 30 crores worldwide!


Suriya's Anjaan released on the 15th of August to mixed reviews worldwide. The film opened to a huge sum of 18 crore on the first day, following which the collections have been pretty decent on the opening weekend.
Anjaan is said to have netted in 30 crores in the opening
weekend. This collection is reported on a worldwide count,
making it the first Tamil film to net 30 crores in 3 days. If
the reports are said to be true, Anjaan is well ahead of the
other biggies in Jilla, Veeram and Kochadaiiyaan this year.
However, the occupancy on the following weekdays will
decide the fate of the movie at the Box Office, and we will
have to wait for sometime to obtain the final verdict.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan cut short

By Janani [ August 18, 2014 ]


Suriya and Samantha starrer Anjaan hit the screens on
August 15. The film, directed by Lingusamy is said to have
experienced the greatest openings in the recent times.
However, fans and critics complained about the length of
the film. The film runs for 2 hours and 50 minutes, which is
quite long for a commercial entertainer. The latest update
is that the makers have decided to cut short the film by 8
minutes.
It is reported that Barhmanandam scenes are being cut
short in

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya zooms ahead of Superstar Rajini and the rest
Aug 18, 2014
Suriya's Anjaan has taken a gargantuan opening across the state
and particularly in Chennai city on the back of strong advance bookings in all the leading theaters and multiplexes. The opening weekend Chennai city gross has been estimated at close to 2.36 crores.
According to Behindwoods box-office tracking tools,
Anjaan's first 3 days box office gross in Chennai city is the
highest among 2014's releases, by far. The Top 5 opening
weekend grossers this year are as follows.
These numbers are not official and have been estimated by
Behindwoods after meticulous tracking and analysis.
1. Anjaan - 2,35,93,522 - 573 tracked weekend shows
2. Kochadaiiyaan - 1,80,88,214 - 432 tracked weekend
shows
3. Velai Illa Pattadhaari - 1,67,75,253 - 360 tracked
weekend shows
4. Maan Karate - 1,41,41,844 - 303 tracked weekend
shows
5. Jilla - 1,32,45,910 - 321 tracked weekend shows

----------


## GangsteR

Fans are my god - Lingusamy
IndiaGlitz [Monday, August 18, 2014]


There's a record number of negative reviews, memes,
status messages are pouring in for 'Anjaan' in social
media. Lingusamy, the director of 'Anjaan' seems to be
hurt by seeing them and put forth his views on the same.
The team 'Anjaan' held a press show last evening and
said, he's not bothered about the negative criticism.
He adds, we have presented the movie to the general
audience, and so far everyone is happy about our product.
Suriya's '7aum Arivu', 'Singam 2' has fetched around
60-75 lakhs in Salem, but 'Anjaan' has garnered around
1.25 crores in three days. We have screened the movie in
1500 halls, breaking 450 in TN, 600 in AP, and 200 in
Kerala.
I wanted to make a stylish movie with Suriya and targeted
a particular section of the audience. I think we have done
it successfully. I respect the verdict of people who have
watched the movie, but there is a set of people who post
negative reviews even before the start of the movie and
that's hurting. I'm thankful to the people who come to
theatres to watch 'Anjaan' & they are my gods!

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' smashes all the B.O records...
IndiaGlitz
Thanks to the promotion & buzz, 'Anjaan' has set a new
record in the opening week collections by garnering more
than 30 Crores in the first 3 days. No other movie in the
past has achieved this feat in Tamil & Malayalam. The
Surya - Samantha - Vidyut Jamwal starrer was opened to
huge expectations for the Indepence day across all over
the world in more than 1500 screens.
The film industry is amazed by the response so far, and
expecting more to come. The movie is trimmed close to 6
mins owing to negative reviews in the social media & from
critics. However, the Telugu version remains unchanged.
Dhanush's 'VIP' has bagged 50+ Crores in 25 days (nett)
and 'Anjaan' has crossed 30 Crore mark within 3 days
itself. Finally, the theatre owners/distributors got nothing to
complain. Meanwhile, 'Jigarthanda' & 'Sathuranga Vettai'
too declared as hits by the trade sources. It will be
interesting to see whether Surya can pull off the magical
100+ crore for the first time in his career.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> jilla hit aanennu paranjappo machane ethra peru thalli??


Jilllla hit analo. Athil entha ithra doubt. .collection report ellam Jilla threadil undu

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan' to be cut off
IndiaGlitz [Monday, August 


Lingusamy's 'Anjaan' starring Suriya and Samantha
released last Friday and have been getting a few negative
reviews. The producer, Dhananjayan Govind has a feeling
that this might be due to the length of the film and has
decided to cut off a few scenes to make it more interesting
and get better responses from the audience.
The team has cut off about six minutes from the second
half of the film and also have taken off the scenes about
the comedy done by Bramanandham. This scene still exists
in the Telugu version though. We hope that the trimmings
help with the overall look of the film and makes it get
better reviews over the days.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha shocks everyone
IndiaGlitz , 


Samantha, who has recently upped her glamour quotient
with the film, 'Alludu Seenu', has shocked everyone with
her look in 'Sikinder', which was released yesterday.
For the first time in her career, she was seen in a bikini in
this film and it has shocked many. Though she was seen in
bikini for only a few seconds, she raised eyebrows of
everyone.
'Sikinder' has got good openings, but it has got a mixed
response from the audiences.

----------


## GangsteR

> Jilllla hit analo. Athil entha ithra doubt. .collection report ellam Jilla threadil undu


initial kazhinju veenu...just avg

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SadumoN

> Jilllla hit analo. Athil entha ithra doubt. .collection report ellam Jilla threadil undu


hit? sperhit? BB? ethayirunnu??

----------


## KulFy

Hit aayalle  :Giveup: 
padam enikku ishtapettu....njan expect chyeythathu oru mass entertainer aanu athu thanne kitti.....Interval twist and climax twist kollaam......3/5

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> hit? sperhit? BB? ethayirunnu??


Ethaayalum numma happy anu. Iniyillam machan nte ishtam

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> initial kazhinju veenu...just avg


Anjan nte karyam ano

----------


## SadumoN

> Ethaayalum numma happy anu. Iniyillam machan nte ishtam


enthu thengakkola kanichalum ninga happy aanallo.. appo prashnamilla.. beebee ennu thanne paranjo... athalla ennu paranja ninga sammathikkilla... nammade padam nalla initial aanennu paranjalum ninga sammathikilla... pakshe nammade oru padam 5nte paisakku kollillenkil numma athu ivide parayum... athinum venam machane oru ithu...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> enthu thengakkola kanichalum ninga happy aanallo.. appo prashnamilla.. beebee ennu thanne paranjo... athalla ennu paranja ninga sammathikkilla... nammade padam nalla initial aanennu paranjalum ninga sammathikilla... pakshe nammade oru padam 5nte paisakku kollillenkil numma athu ivide parayum... athinum venam machane oru ithu...


Athipol Surya Film flop anel ningalum samathikarila. Enthayalum Anjan Megahit ayallo. So kumudha Happy annachi

----------


## SadumoN

> Athipol Surya Film flop anel ningalum samathikarila. Enthayalum Anjan Megahit ayallo. So kumudha Happy annachi


just wasted another minute in a loose talk... neeyum mattevanum thammil oru vathyasavum illa... nee ee paranjathinu marupadiyum tharunnilla... dont wanna waste more time..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> just wasted another minute in a loose talk... neeyum mattevanum thammil oru vathyasavum illa... nee ee paranjathinu marupadiyum tharunnilla... dont wanna waste more time..


Gud Move. ..Then Intrest Illel Quete cheyanda. ..so save ur time.

----------


## Saathan

> Saamantha beach scene ithiriye ullu lle...? Njan vicharichu trimm cheythappol athum trimm cheythoonnu...aval athu cheytha sthithik kurachu kooduthal kattamayirunnu...cash kanaku paranju medichu kanum





> 3cr salary vangi ennokae news undaarnu...ee padathodu koodi avaludae graph idinjittindu.
> .


avalude last telugu padathilum nannnayi kanichittundu... aval entho farm & charity okke start cheythittundu... athinte cash nu vendiya ithokke cheyunne...  

oru padam poyondu onnum avalude graph drop akilla... aval tamizhil thudangitte ullu... ini ethra padam cheyan kidakkunnu... Kaththi hit ayal mathram mathi aval no1 akan...

----------


## POKIRI

> avalude last telugu padathilum nannnayi kanichittundu... aval entho farm & charity okke start cheythittundu... athinte cash nu vendiya ithokke cheyunne...  
> 
> oru padam poyondu onnum avalude graph drop akilla... aval tamizhil thudangitte ullu... ini ethra padam cheyan kidakkunnu... Kaththi hit ayal mathram mathi aval no1 akan...


avadammede charity  :Ninte:  aadyam nilathu nilkkaan padikkanam....koppile ahankaaram nirthanam...entho valiya sambavam aayenna vichaaram...ipo nalla time ponu just like any other actresses...athre ullu...oru round ellaa actors nodum aavanathalle ollu...udane veenolum  :Thumbup:

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## Saathan

> avadammede charity  aadyam nilathu nilkkaan padikkanam....koppile ahankaaram nirthanam...entho valiya sambavam aayenna vichaaram...ipo nalla time ponu just like any other actresses...athre ullu...oru round ellaa actors nodum aavanathalle ollu...udane veenolum


Ahakaramo athu eppo? Chumma oronnu parayathe... 
Charity cheyunnathum ippo kuttam ayo?  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Anjan nte karyam ano


Jilla initial kazhinju veenennu machanum ariyalo...k

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

innale frst shw tcket kitteellaa.. ..


naaale kaaanum

----------


## anishfk

Inale rathri kandu....padam length kondum songs kondum...valare bore ayithoni...easily..suriya n lingusamys worst in recent time...
2/5

----------


## KingOfKings

> Inale rathri kandu....padam length kondum songs kondum...valare bore ayithoni...easily..suriya n lingusamys worst in recent time...
> 2/5


Ippazhum duration koduthal anno?

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Ippazhum duration koduthal anno?


from next friday, brahmanadham scenes will be cut from tamil version..

----------


## KingOfKings

> from next friday, brahmanadham scenes will be cut from tamil version..


athilum nallthu cut cheythathirkkunatha

next friday akumpol kanna ullaver ellam kandu kazhiyum max centrsil ninum remove akum

but yesterday  @aneesh mohananparnjathu he saw trimmed version form kollam enn annallo?




> Kollam dhanya....rating 2.5/5





> Appo nee ithonnum theatril ninnu kanarille? Enthu fan aada nee?Ee parayunna athra mosham onnum alla...njan innanu kandath. trimmed version. Not bad....surya looks n performance nannayittund...definitely one time watchable...

----------


## xeon

> Jilla initial kazhinju veenennu machanum ariyalo...k


jILLA VEERAM RANDUM 100 DAYS ADICHA KAARYAM MACHANUM ARIYALLO? ITHU ORU 50 POYAL KOLLAM

----------


## karthi007

> jilla hit aanennu paranjappo machane ethra peru thalli??


jilla flop aano machaanu?

----------


## karthi007

> Jilla initial kazhinju veenennu machanum ariyalo...k


100 days pullu polae odiyathu ariyillae ninaku

----------


## karthi007



----------


## jumail pala



----------


## jumail pala



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 100 days pullu polae odiyathu ariyillae ninaku





> jilla flop aano machaanu?


Avanmarku Shaguni Alexpandian mathrame hit ayi thonnarullo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


Adukal vare suryakethire

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> athilum nallthu cut cheythathirkkunathanext friday akumpol kanna ullaver ellam kandu kazhiyum max centrsil ninum remove akumbut yesterday  @aneesh mohananparnjathu he saw trimmed version form kollam enn annallo?


Yes...njan kandathu trimmed 2.30hrs mathram illa version aanu...but brahmandam scene undarnu...

----------


## anishfk

> Ippazhum duration koduthal anno?


Cheythitila...

----------


## EK rules

nalla drop und padathinu tamil nattil.. innale 10 pm shows at shanti complex and Kg cinemas at Coimbature ottum thirakkundayilla.. friends ellam mokka padam enna parayunne..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


captain jack sparrow  :Giveup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> nalla drop und padathinu tamil nattil.. innale 10 pm shows at shanti complex and Kg cinemas at Coimbature ottum thirakkundayilla.. friends ellam mokka padam enna parayunne..


 @GangsteR parayunnathu kidu rush anennananu

----------


## thom

Kannan (@TFU_Kannan) tweeted at 11:12 AM on Tue, Aug 19, 2014:
#KTVI screens increasing and #Jigarthanda, #VIP & even #SathurankaVettai back in many theatres across *TN due to Poor Box-office of #Anjaan*.
(https://twitter.com/TFU_Kannan/statu...27759978749953)

Still Saying Anjaan collection is better than jilla....poor people... :Phhhh:

----------


## xeon

> @GangsteR parayunnathu kidu rush anennananu


 @GangsteR thread owner lle? appo thread promote cheythalle okku? aa nyaayam avan palikkende? avanu athu paalikkendatha oru threadum swanthamayi undallo? kaththi thread

----------


## xeon

> Kannan (@TFU_Kannan) tweeted at 11:12 AM on Tue, Aug 19, 2014:
> #KTVI screens increasing and #Jigarthanda, #VIP & even #SathurankaVettai back in many theatres across *TN due to Poor Box-office of #Anjaan*.
> (https://twitter.com/TFU_Kannan/statu...27759978749953)
> 
> Still Saying Anjaan collection is better than jilla....poor people...


Enthokke paranjaalum anjaan massive bb aanu  :Phhhh:

----------


## EK rules

njan innale kg yil singham kanan poyirunnu.and shanti complex also.. ottum thirakkurdarnnilla. oro 15 bike shantiyil undayollu..



> @GangsteR parayunnathu kidu rush anennananu

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Title design cheythirikunnath kazhukante kanninte front view pole aanalle...njan ippozha sraddichathu...ithroyoke specific aaya lingu annan storyum scriptum onnu nannakiyirunel ithu sambhavikillayirunnu..

----------


## GangsteR

> innale frst shw tcket kitteellaa.. ..
> 
> 
> naaale kaaanum


innalae evidaeya ticket kittaatathu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Kannan (@TFU_Kannan) tweeted at 11:12 AM on Tue, Aug 19, 2014:
> #KTVI screens increasing and #Jigarthanda, #VIP & even #SathurankaVettai back in many theatres across *TN due to Poor Box-office of #Anjaan*.
> (https://twitter.com/TFU_Kannan/statu...27759978749953)
> 
> Still Saying Anjaan collection is better than jilla....poor people...





> njan innale kg yil singham kanan poyirunnu.and shanti complex also.. ottum thirakkurdarnnilla. oro 15 bike shantiyil undayollu..


Nalla Drop undu. ..Poor Status anu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Ippazhum duration koduthal anno?


TNil mikka idathum trim cheythu...keralatil iniyum undu

----------


## GangsteR

> jILLA VEERAM RANDUM 100 DAYS ADICHA KAARYAM MACHANUM ARIYALLO? ITHU ORU 50 POYAL KOLLAM


ethu koora padavum ipol 100 days cash koduthu odikum athu ariyillae

----------


## GangsteR

> 100 days pullu polae odiyathu ariyillae ninaku


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ethu koora padavum ipol 100 days cash koduthu odikum athu ariyillae


Ariyilla. New Theory ano? Athuvazhi producer ku enthu nettama kittunne? thn ini angottu 100 days film run venda ennano

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR parayunnathu kidu rush anennananu


beglhindwoods chennai report kanda ne?highest ever collection even with negative reviews

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> beglhindwoods chennai report kanda ne?highest ever collection even with negative reviews


Initial sure arnnu . good hype with solo grand rlz. .

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR thread owner lle? appo thread promote cheythalle okku? aa nyaayam avan palikkende? avanu athu paalikkendatha oru threadum swanthamayi undallo? kaththi thread


kurae kalam aayallo ithum paranju neeyokkae kidanu choriyunnathu.... nirtiyitu podae

----------


## GangsteR

> Ariyilla. New Theory ano? Athuvazhi producer ku enthu nettama kittunne? thn ini angottu 100 days film run venda ennano


ninga fansinu ithu polae pokki pidichondu nadakkaam

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Overseas Box Office Report (Opening
Weekend)
Anjaan has opened to negative reviews everywhere, it is
because of Suriya's presence the film managed to get
some good collection across the world. For the first day
the movie has collected around 10 crores in TN,Kerala
and Karnataka. The official press release states that the
movie had already crossed 30 crores in 3 days.
Anjaan scores big in Australia and Malaysia
Anjaan has made it to the top 20 list of Australian Box
Office, the movie has collected $107,013 in 9 screens.
This is second highest collection in Australia for a Tamil
movie in its opening weekend for 2014. Rajinikanth's
Kochadaiyaan opening weekend collection ($119,597)
in Australia for 2014, is still unbeaten. In Malaysia the
movie had collected around $817,919 from 31 screens.
The movie had beaten Jilla ($414,056) , Kochadaiyaan
($505,821) and Veeram ($376,859) Opening Weekend
collections in Malaysia this year.
Better than Mattrraan in USA & UK
In USA & UK, the collections are little higher than
Suriya's Maattrraan . The movie had collected about
$162,463 in USA from 57 screens. While in UK the
movie had collected $85,120, this is little higher than
Maattrran ($81,253) and lesser than 7aum Arivu
($109,954).Recently, the makers have trimmed the
movie leng

----------


## Frankenstein

> aa utv dhananjayan aayirunnu kooduthal dialogue....


Dhanjayan nu Final product ne kurichu oru idea kitti kanaum......so intials nu vendi avar max pokki adichu ....

----------


## Frankenstein

> Dhanjayan tanne karanam....utv de eth padam anelum lead actor tooran poyalum valya tweets...magatholi etc....avaru southil kai vecha mikka filmsum failures ann...


Dhanjayan  :Doh:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Dhanjayan nu Final product ne kurichu oru idea kitti kanaum......so intials nu vendi avar max pokki adichu ....


Hmm . Overcese nalla Drop anu. Collection below 7am arivu

----------


## Frankenstein

> Hmm . Overcese nalla Drop anu. Collection below 7am arivu


athu USA mathram alle.....USA yil Loss aavum ennu  SI movies paranjrunnu...

hmm...i expect a break even status due to this massive intial...

----------


## Frankenstein

Tax exemption rejected for Anjaan....

----------


## Frankenstein

As per ABO

----------


## xeon

> kurae kalam aayallo ithum paranju neeyokkae kidanu choriyunnathu.... Nirtiyitu podae


ithu oru forum aayathu kondum ivide type cheythu postanum reply tharanum usersinu kazhiyyunnondum athu sambhavichu konde irikkum

----------


## POKIRI

> Ahakaramo athu eppo? Chumma oronnu parayathe... 
> Charity cheyunnathum ippo kuttam ayo?


Avalaa twittet il kidannu undaakkana bahalam kaananam  :Angry:  bikini adutha padathil illa ennu paranjo dhe ippo  :Laughing:  baaki ullavarude poster nem mattum avalkku vimarshikkaam aarelum avale kurich enthelum paranjaa appo avarkkethire ondaakkum...times of india kkethire innaal ondaakkiya pole...

----------


## Frankenstein

> Avalaa twittet il kidannu undaakkana bahalam kaananam  bikini adutha padathil illa ennu paranjo dhe ippo  baaki ullavarude poster nem mattum avalkku vimarshikkaam aarelum avale kurich enthelum paranjaa appo avarkkethire ondaakkum...times of india kkethire innaal ondaakkiya pole...


" Regressive " Postil MB fans Sam ne Porikunathu kandirunnu ... :Laughing: 

Athu nu purame ee bikini issueyum..

----------


## EK rules

apo  ajith , vijay padangalude athra opening illa lle



> As per ABO

----------


## POKIRI

> " Regressive " Postil MB fans Sam ne Porikunathu kandirunnu ...
> 
> Athu nu purame ee bikini issueyum..


Athum oru reason thanne...kidannu vaayittu ilakkal ichiri kooduthalaa...mahesh padathinethire vere ethu heroine paranjaalum potennu vechene...ivale launch cheythathu mahesh inte sister wid Ymc there...athu kayinj big league ilekku kondu varunnathu Dookudu producers...ennitt aa producers nte padathine aanu avalde oru regressive...ival mother teressa aayirunnel we cud have been respected that...ithu enth knaap undaayittaanu...cash kittiyaal ival thuni udukkilla ennu Anjaan iloodem theliyichu...ettavum kuru pottiyathu wen TOI criticized her costumes during a recent audio function...for that she queationed them openly in twitter itself...!! 4 valya padangal kiityappo maanathathi punnara mol  :Ninte:  aaa anushka ne okke kandu padikkaan para...ithrem varsham aayittum oru anaavshya scene ilum poi chaadiyittilla....

----------


## sankarsanadh

njan innu padam kandu from tvm sreekumar morning show.status:balcony almost full,fc:40%.valareyadhikam negative reviews kandu pratheekshayillatheyanu poyathu.padam one time watchable anu.directionil poraymakal undu.boxoffice vijayam enthakumo entho

----------


## GangsteR

> njan innu padam kandu from tvm sreekumar morning show.status:balcony almost full,fc:40%.valareyadhikam negative reviews kandu pratheekshayillatheyanu poyathu.padam one time watchable anu.directionil poraymakal undu.boxoffice vijayam enthakumo entho


 :Giveup: ....trimmed version aano

----------


## GangsteR

Vivekh actor @ Actor_Vivek 
Saw Anjaan. itz now sleek n entertaining.good.plz
don't condemn a film without due reasons!hard
work of them shd b appreciated @dirlingusamy

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> ithu oru forum aayathu kondum ivide type cheythu postanum reply tharanum usersinu kazhiyyunnondum athu sambhavichu konde irikkum


ok k..carry on...

----------


## GangsteR

> Hmm . Overcese nalla Drop anu. Collection below 7am arivu


avantae oru santosham kandillae!

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> avantae oru santosham kandillae!


Never...njan valare vishamathilanu

----------


## KingOfKings

> Tax exemption rejected for Anjaan....


Tax rejectedo?appol nalla panni avumallo?

 @GangsteR

----------


## SAM369

*Top 5 Openers 2014 Malaysia
1-#Anjaan $826K (81)
2-#Jilla $425K (72)
3-#Kochadaiiyaan $424K (67)
4-#MaanKarate $382K  
5-#Veeram $369K (65)*

----------


## KingOfKings

> As per ABO


Telugana report ille? as AP and telugana are two

----------


## Viru

> apo  ajith , vijay padangalude athra opening illa lle


Jilla,Verrathinte athrayum onum illa TN il all india nokiyal athinum mukalil kanum

Pine athine okke 30% entertainment tax undairunu,ithine athe illa so collection koodum

----------


## SAM369

> Hmm . Overcese nalla Drop anu. Collection below 7am arivu


*Opening USil Maathramanu Mosham*

----------


## SAM369

*Box Office Collection: 'Anjaan' Rocks in Overseas Markets

Suriya-Samantha's action entertainer "Anjaan" has performed well in key overseas markets like the US, UK, Australia and Malaysia.

Directed by Lingusamy, the gangster flick, which hit screens on 15 August, has opened to mixed reviews from critics.

US

"Anjaan" has grossed ₹98.82 lakh ($162,463) in its first weekend at the US box office, according to Bollywood Hungama. The Suriya starrer has failed to beat the opening weekend collections of Dhanush's "Velai Illa Pattathari" ("VIP"), which minted ₹1.04 crore in the US.

The film has also not surpassed the debut weekend collections of Ajith's "Veeram" and Vijay's "Jilla". While the Ajith starrer raked in ₹1.24 crore, Vijay's film fetched ₹1.19 crore, which are higher than "Anjaan" collections.


UK

"Anjaan" fetched ₹86.69 lakh (£85,120) in the opening weekend at the UK box office. The film has surpassed the first weekend collections of "VIP" amounting to ₹30.74 lakh. The Suriya starrer has also performed better than Vidya Balan's Hindi film "Bobby Jasoos", which had collected only ₹57.96 lakh at the end of its third weekend.

"Anjaan" did not beat "Jilla" (₹1.54 crore), however, it surpassed "Veeram" debut weekend collections amounting to ₹62.98 lakh

Australia

The action entertainer fetched in ₹60.66 lakh (A$107,013) at the Australian box office. The film has performed better than Akshay Kumar's Hindi film "Entertainment". The slapstick comedy drama managed to earn only ₹51.44 lakh at the end of its second weekend. "Anjaan" has earned better collections than the Akshay strarrer in its opening weekend itself.

"Anjaan" is a clear winner when compared with "Jilla" and "Veeram" Australia collections, which stand at ₹17.59 lakh and ₹34.33 lakh, respectively.

Malaysia

"Anjaan" is rocking the Malaysian box office, where Tamil films have a strong foothold. The film has minted ₹1.58 crore (817,919  Malaysian Ringgit) in its first weekend and has crossed the first weekend collections of several biggies like "VIP" (₹62.91 lakh), "Jilla" (₹78.02 lakh) and "Veeram" (₹71.03 lakh).

The film's three-day collections have been really good. But, it needs to be seen whether the Suriya starrer will be able to sustain its momentum in the coming days. As the film has got negative feedback, it's collections might witness some drops.

Meanwhile, the Telugu version of "Anjaan", titled as "Sikindar" had a decent opening weekend. The film started on a good note, but its business declined in the second and the third day. 
http://www.ibtimes.co.in/box-office-...markets-607166*

----------


## sankarsanadh

> ....trimmed version aano


trimmed anennu thonnunnu.11nu start cheythu ethandu 1.50 ayappol theernnu,10mnt interval.first day above 3hr illayirunno?

----------


## KingOfKings

> Jilla,Verrathinte athrayum onum illa TN il all india nokiyal athinum mukalil kanum
> 
> Pine athine okke 30% entertainment tax undairunu,ithine athe illa so collection koodum


Andhra annu Vijay / ajith moviekku oppam suriye kondu ethikkunathu

----------


## KingOfKings

> trimmed anennu thonnunnu.11nu start cheythu ethandu 1.50 ayappol theernnu,10mnt interval.first day above 3hr illayirunno?


 first day also 2 hours 50min only

----------


## Paapi8thstd

Chennai abiraami polathey theatre-il polum 4th day ithaanu status. Ennitu aanu Dhanajayane polathey producers kidannu thallune...athine pokki pidikaan kureye fansum.

----------


## GangsteR

> Tax rejectedo?appol nalla panni avumallo?
> 
>  @GangsteR


Yes...... :Death:

----------


## GangsteR

> Never...njan valare vishamathilanu


diwali aakattae padakkam pottichu kalikkaam.... :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Chennai abiraami polathey theatre-il polum 4th day ithaanu status. Ennitu aanu Dhanajayane polathey producers kidannu thallune...athine pokki pidikaan kureye fansum.


link plz......

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya opens up about 'Anjaan' criticism
By: MOVIEBUZZ Source: SIFY
Last Updated: Tue, Aug 19, 2014 11:54 hrs


Anjaan ’s press show was held on Sunday evening in Chennai.
Suriya who attended the press show thanked the media for their support to him over the years, which helped him to reach his current position.
The actor further said, compared to his previous movies
Anjaan’s collections have been phenomenal. To avoid
piracy, they have gone for a wide release of 1,500 screens
all over the world. Anjaan’s PR has issued a statement
that it has collected approximately Rs 30 Crore worldwide
during the Independence Day weekend (Aug 15 to 17).
Suriya says in general, the feedback has been positive but
some people are deliberate in spreading negativity about
the movie. He understands people have the right to voice
their opinions, but he wanted to them be constructive and
measured.
Suriya in an interview to a newspaper is quoted as saying:
“Everybody is entitled to their opinion and I respect that.
But as an actor, I try to fit in a sensibility that reaches out
to newer pockets of audiences. For example, when
Singham released, the A centre audience felt was that it
was too rustic. Guess every time I attempt a minor
sensibility change, it is bound to create such reactions.
Ultimately, it all boils down to the box office collections.”
He said Anjaan was never meant for a particular section of
the audience and it is for the masses and he is happy that
movie is doing well at the box office and at the end of the
day, that’s all matters.

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> link plz......


http://in.bookmyshow.com/buytickets/...30-MT/20140820 Go and check screen by Screen

----------


## KingOfKings

WHY ANJAAN DIDN'T GET TAX EXEMPTION FROM TAMIL NADU GOVERNMENT?

Suriya's Anjaan got U certificate from Censor board and as the title is in Tamil , the film is obviously eligible for tax exemption but now the tax exemption granting committee of Tamil Nadu government has rejected tax exemption for Anjaan.

The various reasons for not granting tax exemption by various members are as follows....

Rasiya : Despite getting U certificate, the film is having too many violent sequences, also songs are portrayed with too much of glamour quotient and hence we are rejecting the tax exemption for the film.

Arul: Despite getting U certificate, the film is having many non-Tamil dialogues and there is a high degree of violence in the film, hence not recommending the film for tax exemption.

CV Rajendran: This member described "Anjaan is a Hindi film with Tamil dialogues". The film didn't have anything other than violence and it is against our society, hence not recommending the film for tax exemption.

RV Udhayakumar: Despite getting U certificate, the film is having many violent sequences and the film's songs are having many English and other language words, hence not recommending the film for tax exemption.

Vaani Jayaram: The film is having many violent sequences, foreign languages are used in dialogues and songs , hence not recommending the film for tax exemption.

LR Easwari: The film is like watching a Hindi film in Tamil and also there are many stunt sequences, the film is not taken as per Tamil Nadu tax exemption guidelines, hence rejecting the film from tax exemption.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Chennai abiraami polathey theatre-il polum 4th day ithaanu status. Ennitu aanu Dhanajayane polathey producers kidannu thallune...athine pokki pidikaan kureye fansum.


Ayyo. Cant believe. ..Tn chathikila

----------


## Viru

> Andhra annu Vijay / ajith moviekku oppam suriye kondu ethikkunathu


athe pande angane thane suryake nalla market ulla area ane,7 arive okke record release ayirunu enthirane shesham

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> http://in.bookmyshow.com/buytickets/...30-MT/20140820 Go and check screen by Screen


 @GangsteR link is here

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Ayyo. Cant believe. ..Tn chathikila


haa haa TN chathikilla...pakshe padam kaanunnavare okke mandan maaraanennu vijarikunna Dhanenjayene polathey producersne TN chakikanam. I feel pity for Surya....though I have soft corner for surya as a good actor...iee padam pottiyathil sangadam onnum thonunilla.  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Saathan

> Avalaa twittet il kidannu undaakkana bahalam kaananam  bikini adutha padathil illa ennu paranjo dhe ippo  baaki ullavarude poster nem mattum avalkku vimarshikkaam aarelum avale kurich enthelum paranjaa appo avarkkethire ondaakkum...times of india kkethire innaal ondaakkiya pole...


angane oru  tweet kaaninnillallo  :Unsure:

----------


## KingOfKings

> haa haa TN chathikilla...pakshe padam kaanunnavare okke mandan maaraanennu vijarikunna Dhanenjayene polathey producersne TN chakikanam. I feel pity for Surya....though I have soft corner for surya as a good actor...iee padam pottiyathil sangadam onnum thonunilla.


Venkat prabu movie vannote ithunolla answer kittum 

Ee padam thinu kittya intial kandolo Almost same as enthiran

ithunu negative report vanthu ningle pole ulla hatersnte bhagayam allaenkil pidichal kittillayayrinu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Venkat prabu movie vannote ithunolla answer kittum 
> 
> Ee padam thinu kittya intial kandolo Almost same as enthiran
> 
> ithunu negative report vanthu ningle pole ulla hatersnte bhagayam allaenkil pidichal kittillayayrinu


Thuppaki. ..still there...mankatha still there...Then Vijay Ajith movie solo release plus positive wom anel surya film nte double collect cheyum.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> haa haa TN chathikilla...pakshe padam kaanunnavare okke mandan maaraanennu vijarikunna Dhanenjayene polathey producersne TN chakikanam. I feel pity for Surya....though I have soft corner for surya as a good actor...iee padam pottiyathil sangadam onnum thonunilla.


Twitter king Danyan

----------


## Viru

> *Venkat prabu* movie vannote ithunolla answer kittum 
> 
> Ee padam thinu kittya intial kandolo Almost same as enthiran
> 
> ithunu negative report vanthu ningle pole ulla hatersnte bhagayam allaenkil pidichal kittillayayrinu


angerude last padam ormayundo  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Venkat prabu movie vannote ithunolla answer kittum 
> 
> Ee padam thinu kittya intial kandolo Almost same as enthiran
> 
> ithunu negative report vanthu ningle pole ulla hatersnte bhagayam allaenkil pidichal kittillayayrinu


haa haa Thangalku iniyum manasilayille...initialsinte...kuttans? Dhananjayene polethey producers undel ....Enthiran alla....avatar-inte collectionsne polum pottikum  :Phhhh:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> angerude last padam ormayundo


Biriyaniiiiiiiiii

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> haa haa Thangalku iniyum manasilayille...initialsinte...kuttans? Dhananjayene polethey producers undel ....Enthiran alla....avatar-inte collectionsne polum pottikum


Athalla anjan enthirante ethu collection anu beat cheythathu

----------


## Paapi8thstd

:Giveup:  International Super star Karthi-ye vechu firiyani ennoru Movie vannayirunallo...VP-kum chila drawbacks endu....(Goa, Firiyani okke valipaayirunnu) so koluthiyaa koluthi...Pinny Producer Gjanavel raja aayathukondu ....Surya-VP movieku thallal angu maanatholam aayirikum..Nallloru nadanaa Surya...veruthey iee kopu mass ennoke distract aavaathey...nallla stories ulla movies choose cheythu folp aayaal polum aarum verukilla.....ipppo palarum pulllitude purathu...kureye arishathila aanu...athine worst aakathey maariyaal nallathu.




> Venkat prabu movie vannote ithunolla answer kittum 
> 
> Ee padam thinu kittya intial kandolo Almost same as enthiran
> 
> ithunu negative report vanthu ningle pole ulla hatersnte bhagayam allaenkil pidichal kittillayayrinu

----------


## Paapi8thstd

Status of a super dooper movie for 6pm show today at Mayajaal. only 6 anjaans (brave guys) lol.

----------


## GangsteR

> haa haa TN chathikilla...pakshe padam kaanunnavare okke mandan maaraanennu vijarikunna Dhanenjayene polathey producersne TN chakikanam. I feel pity for Surya....though I have soft corner for surya as a good actor...iee padam pottiyathil sangadam onnum thonunilla.


nee kaalu maariya  :Dntknw:

----------


## KingOfKings

> haa haa Thangalku iniyum manasilayille...initialsinte...kuttans? Dhananjayene polethey producers undel ....Enthiran alla....avatar-inte collectionsne polum pottikum


machan parnju verunathu ee intial thalall annu ennu anno?

----------


## GangsteR

> machan parnju verunathu ee intial thalall annu ennu anno?


avanodu samsarikenda..Anjaan rlz day ivanae ellarum kollunna kandu...ipol dhe avar onnaayi... :Jokker:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> nee kaalu maariya


Good question. ...
Link check cheytho

----------


## avd

> International Super star Karthi-ye vechu firiyani ennoru Movie vannayirunallo...VP-kum chila drawbacks endu....(Goa, Firiyani okke valipaayirunnu) so koluthiyaa koluthi...Pinny Producer Gjanavel raja aayathukondu ....Surya-VP movieku thallal angu maanatholam aayirikum..Nallloru nadanaa Surya...veruthey iee kopu mass ennoke distract aavaathey...nallla stories ulla movies choose cheythu folp aayaal polum aarum verukilla.....ipppo palarum pulllitude purathu...kureye arishathila aanu...athine worst aakathey maariyaal nallathu.


Goa valippu filma???
kidu movie alle...but flopayirunu...and biriyani hitanu

----------


## GangsteR

> Good question. ...
> Link check cheytho


kandenkil entaa

----------


## GangsteR

> Goa valippu filma???
> kidu movie alle...but flopayirunu...and biriyani hitanu


Goa Tamil natil hit aayilla..keralatil avg run undaarnu..ipol irangiyenkil superhit aayenae..biriyani hit aanu...

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Overseas collections copy
The weekend box-office numbers for Anjaan are
finally out. The film has performed extraordinarily
well in Malaysia with gross amounting to over 1.6
crores. Please find below the box-office numbers
from other countries.
United States of America : 98.82 lacs from 57
screens
Australia: 60.66 lacs from 9 screens
Malaysia : 1.58 crores from 30 screens
The film has already grossed 30 crores in 3 days
as per the official press release issued yesterday.
This week will be crucial to decide the fate of the
film since it’s important to keep the occupancy rate
steady over the weekdays.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Anjaan Overseas collections copy
> The weekend box-office numbers for Anjaan are
> finally out. The film has performed extraordinarily
> well in Malaysia with gross amounting to over 1.6
> crores. Please find below the box-office numbers
> from other countries.
> United States of America : 98.82 lacs from 57
> screens
> Australia: 60.66 lacs from 9 screens
> ...


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> nee kaalu maariya


Kaalum Maarila kaiyum maarilaa.....Aaru thalliyalum enikkku choriyum.....Anjaan release aayapo...."surya onnum alla ...Vijay aanu polappan" ennu  kittiya gap-il vijay fans goal adikaan sheremichapo vijayude sathyangal paranju. Innu surya fans..oru flopne accept cheeyenda manasu kaanikaathey ....dhananjayente captaincy-il Thallan thudangiyapo ....anjaane kurichula sathyangal paraju.  :On The Quiet2:  ithinte peru kaalu vaaral aano.

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> machan parnju verunathu ee intial thalall annu ennu anno?


Over seas okkke sheriyaayirikum....But TN-il konjam thallal athigam undu thambi  :Phhhh:

----------


## GangsteR

> Kaalum Maarila kaiyum maarilaa.....Aaru thalliyalum enikkku choriyum.....Anjaan release aayapo...."surya onnum alla ...Vijay aanu polappan" ennu  kittiya gap-il vijay fans goal adikaan sheremichapo vijayude sathyangal paranju. Innu surya fans..oru flopne accept cheeyenda manasu kaanikaathey ....dhananjayente captaincy-il Thallan thudangiyapo ....anjaane kurichula sathyangal paraju.  ithinte peru kaalu vaaral aano.



oh anganae aanu allae... vj fans ipozhum ividae choriyunnundu..kanunillaey?

----------


## GangsteR

> Over seas okkke sheriyaayirikum....But TN-il konjam thallal athigam undu thambi


athu ethu film irangiyalum ithu ullatallae....

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Press Show Stills

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Paapi8thstd

> oh anganae aanu allae... vj fans ipozhum ividae choriyunnundu..kanunillaey?


 haa haa kaththi realease aavumbo....namakku thirichu choriyaam...enthayaalam...samatha-yude rehagal nokumbol.....ippo pullikaari thodunathokke paali puvaana chance kooduthal....lol kaththi-ye already choriyanaayee AMMA avide ready aayi irupundu ...so vishamikenda  :Phhhh:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> haa haa kaththi realease aavumbo....namakku thirichu choriyaam...enthayaalam...samatha-yude rehagal nokumbol.....it pullikaari thodunathokke paali puvaana chance kooduthal....lol kaththi-ye already choriyanaayee AMMA avide ready aayi irupundu ...so vishamikenda


namukku avanmarudae "katthi" swabhavam illa... vj padam aayalum hit aakunna kanana talparyam...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Paapi8thstd

> namukku avanmarudae "katthi" swabhavam illa... vj padam aayalum hit aakunna kanana talparyam...


 Enikkku nalla padangal hit aavanam...Fans mosham padangale...mosham ennu reject cheyyanam...only then these hero's will not take it for granted....athu Ajith, Vijay, Surya...ennnu aaraayaalum sheri.  :Warnred:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

സൂര്യയെ നായകനാക്കി ലിങ്കുസാമി ഒരുക്കിയ
'അഞ്ചാൻ' എന്ന ചിത്രം മികച്ച കളക്ഷൻ
നേടി തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ പ്രദർശനം തുടരുകയാണ്.
സൂര്യക്കൊപ്പമുള്ള ചിത്രം പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയ
ലിങ്കുസാമി ഇപ്പോൾ സൂര്യയുടെ അനുജൻ
കാർത്തിയെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന
'യിനി യേഴാവത് നാൾ' എന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പണിപ്പുരയിലേക്ക് കടന്നു കഴിഞ്ഞു.
ലിങ്കുസാമി സൂപ്പർ സ്റ്റാർ
മോഹൻലാലുമായി ചേർന്ന് ഒരു ചിത്രം ഒരുക്കാൻ
പദ്ധിതി ഇടുന്നു എന്നാണ് കോളിവുഡിൽ നിന്ന്
ഇപ്പോൾ ലഭിക്കുന്ന റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ.
വിജയ്ക്കൊപ്പം മോഹൻലാൽ പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെട്ട
'ജില്ല' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ് വേളയിൽ
ലിങ്കുസാമി സംഘടിപ്പിച്ച 'ലിങ്കു
പൊയട്രി ആൻഡ് ആർട്ട് ബുക്ക് ലോഞ്ച്' എന്ന
ചടങ്ങിൽ മോഹൻലാൽ
മുഖ്യാതിഥിയായി എത്തിയിരുന്നു. അതിനു
ശേഷമാണ് ലിങ്കുസാമി മോഹൻലാലുമൊത്ത് ഒരു
സിനിമ ചെയ്യുന്നതിനെക്കുറിച്ച് ആലോചിച്ചത്
എന്നാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ പറയുന്നത്.
'അഞ്ചാന്റെ' പ്രചരണാർത്ഥം കൊച്ചിയിൽ
എത്തിയ സൂര്യയും ലിങ്കുസാമിയും നടത്തിയ
പത്രസമ്മേളനത്തിൽ അഞ്ചാന്റെ മേക്കിംഗ് കണ്ട
ലാൽ സാർ താനുമായി ഒരുമിച്ച് ഒരു സിനിമ
ചെയ്യണം എന്ന ആഗ്രഹം പ്രകടിപ്പിച്ചുവെന്ന്
ലിങ്കുസാമി പറയുകയുണ്ടായി. ഉറപ്പായിട്ടും ലാൽ
സാറുമൊത്ത് ഒരു സിനിമ താൻ
ചെയ്യുമെന്നും ലിങ്കുസാമി അന്ന് പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു. ഒരു
മികച്ച കഥയ്ക്കുള്ള അന്വേഷണത്തിലാണ് ഈ സൂപ്പർ
സംവിധായകൻ എന്നാണ് അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത്.
ഇത് വരെ ഇങ്ങനെയൊരു
പ്രോജക്ടിനെപ്പറ്റി ഔദ്യോഗികമായ
പ്രഖ്യാപനങ്ങൾ ഒന്നും തന്നെ ഉണ്ടായിട്ടില്ല.
മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി 'ആനന്ദം' എന്ന സൂപ്പർ
ഹിറ്റ് തമിഴ് ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ സംവിധാന
അരങ്ങേറ്റം കുറിച്ച
ലിങ്കുസാമി മോഹൻലാലിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരു
ചിത്രം ഒരുക്കുമോ ? കാത്തിരുന്നു കാണാം..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha\'s tweet turns against her


Actress Samantha’s bikini role in Suriya’s Anjaan is the latest hot news in the industry. However, some of the netizens has unearthed a tweet by her way back in last year. About eight
months ago, she had vehemently denied rumours about her
role in bikini in the movie. On 9/12/2013, she had tweeted,
"If u have watched my films u wldnt need me to tell u that
the rumour of me sporting a bikini in my next is just a
rumour…put this to rest."
Samantha’s bikini role photo has gone viral in the internet
and the actress is confused as what to update in her
twitter page.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan enters #16 for highest UK opening
weekend! (£85,120). It could have made MUCH
more if Ayngaran made the movie family

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan has been receiving mixed reviews from fans and
critics. The film is directed by Lingusamy and the star cast
includes Suriya, Samantha and Vidyut Jammwal in the lead
roles.
The recent news that is painting the town red is that the
film has collected Rs. 30 crores within three days. The film
is now marching towards the 50 crore mark.
The film is facing huge competition as Jigarthanda , Velai
Illa Pattathari and Sathuranga Vettai have been declared as
hits. Let us wait and see if Anjaan can surpass the Rs. 50
crore mark.

----------


## Viru

> Enikkku nalla padangal hit aavanam...Fans mosham padangale...mosham ennu reject cheyyanam...only then these hero's will not take it for granted....athu Ajith, Vijay, Surya...ennnu aaraayaalum sheri.


Ethra manoharamaya post  :Whistle1:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Ethra manoharamaya post


shedaaa..... :Phhhh:

----------


## GangsteR

...........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan At #15 In Australia BoxOffice Weekend |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan - USA : 98.82 Lakhs From 57 Screens |
Australia : 60.66 Lakhs From 9 Screens | Malaysia :
1.58 Crore From 30 Screens | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan gets 3.25 Star rating from #Kumudam

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Record Breaking Collection in 3
Days
Posted by Editor on August 20th, 2014
சூர்யா, சமந்தா ஜோடியாக நடித்த ‘அஞ்சான்’
படம் ரிலீசாகி ஓடிக்கொண்டு இருக்கிறது.
இப்படத்தை லிங்குசாமி இயக்கியுள்ளார்.
யு.டி.வி.மோஷன் பிக்சர்ஸ்
தயாரித்து உள்ளது.
இந்த படம் வசூலில் சாதனை படைத்துள்ளது. 3
நாட்களில் ரூ.30 கோடி வசூலித்துள்ளது.
இதுவரை எந்த தமிழ் படமோ மலையாள
படமோ 3 நாளில் இவ்வளவு வசூல்
ஈட்டியது இல்லை.
‘அஞ்சான்’ படம் ரிலீசான போது ரசிகர்கள்,
மத்தியில் பலத்த எதிர்ப்பார்ப்பு இருந்தது.
அதுவே இவ்வளவு வசூல் ஈட்ட காரணம்
என்கின்றனர்.
இது குறித்து டைரக்டர்
லிங்குசாமி கூறும்போது ‘அஞ்சான்’ படம் 3
நாளில் ரூ.30
கோடி வசூலித்து சாதனை நிகழ்த்தி இருப்பது மகிழ்ச்சியளிக்கிறது.
இந்த படத்தில் சூர்யாவின் ‘கெட்டப்’, அஞ்சான்
தலைப்பு டிரெய்லர், பாடல்கள்,
சூர்யாவுக்கும் எனக்குமான
கூட்டணி உள்ளிட்ட பல்வேறு காரணங்கள் படம்
ரிலீசாவதற்கு முன்பே ரசிகர்கள் மத்தியில்
பெரிய எதிர்பார்ப்பை ஏற்படுத்தி இருந்தன.
கதை கருவும், போஸ்டர்களும் படம் பார்க்க
வேண்டும் என்ற
உத்வேகத்தை ஏற்படுத்தி இருந்தது.
அதுவே இவ்வளவு பெரிய வசூல்
சாதனைக்கு காரணம் ஆகும்.

----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan - Kerala : Which Opened In 165 Screens
On August 15 & Is Reported To Have Netted An
Awesome 82 Lakhs On Day 1 Of Its Release

----------


## KingOfKings

>  #Anjaan - Kerala : Which Opened In 165 Screens
> On August 15 & Is Reported To Have Netted An
> Awesome 82 Lakhs On Day 1 Of Its Release


Net 82 lakhs means gross 1.3crore alle ollu?

----------


## GangsteR

> Net 82 lakhs means gross 1.3crore alle ollu?


exact collection aala..

----------


## arunkp

Surya left from "Mass" shooting spot in the middle as fans around teased him for Anjaan 
Same happened in sun tv office

Is this valid news ??

----------


## singam

> Surya left from "Mass" shooting spot in the middle as fans around teased him for Anjaan Same happened in sun tv officeIs this valid news ??


Fake anennu thonunnu.. but venkat prabhu and teaminu kure fans advise okke koduthu, engane padam edukkanam ennokke paranju via scoial media... venkat, premgi okke kalippayi ithu twitteril ittitundu..

----------


## KingOfKings

> Fake anennu thonunnu.. but venkat prabhu and teaminu kure fans advise okke koduthu, engane padam edukkanam ennokke paranju via scoial media... venkat, premgi okke kalippayi ithu twitteril ittitundu..


kallipayi mens ntha udeshikunathu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Enikkku nalla padangal hit aavanam...Fans mosham padangale...mosham ennu reject cheyyanam...only then these hero's will not take it for granted....athu Ajith, Vijay, Surya...ennnu aaraayaalum sheri.


Papa pi rocks. ......

----------


## GangsteR

> Surya left from "Mass" shooting spot in the middle as fans around teased him for Anjaan 
> Same happened in sun tv office
> 
> Is this valid news ??


fake one.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Fake anennu thonunnu.. but venkat prabhu and teaminu kure fans advise okke koduthu, engane padam edukkanam ennokke paranju via scoial media... venkat, premgi okke kalippayi ithu twitteril ittitundu..


njan kandaarnu

----------


## GangsteR

> kallipayi mens ntha udeshikunathu


Tirontaram karan alla lae...! kalippu means pblm...k

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Bunny

> Goa Tamil natil hit aayilla..keralatil avg run undaarnu..ipol irangiyenkil superhit aayenae..biriyani hit aanu...


Biriyani okka nalla super flop ann...koode irangiya endendrum punnagai hit ayi

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Malaysia opening weekend Box-Office
$826,449[₹. 5.02 Cr]!!! Biggest opener of 2014.

----------


## GangsteR

Vijay Sethupathi @ VJSethupathi 
May be its nt up to expectations but its nt a bad
film. And still watchable #Anjaan Dnt criticize for ur
jealousy

----------


## GangsteR

> Biriyani okka nalla super flop ann...koode irangiya endendrum punnagai hit ayi


Endendrum punnagayi superhit aanu... biriyani vicharicha run kittiyilla  so flop ennu parayenda

----------


## Viru

> Endendrum punnagayi superhit aanu... biriyani vicharicha run kittiyilla  so flop ennu parayenda


Venkata prabunte range vache ugran flopa,angerude bhaki padagal ellam kidilan ane

aduthathe suryede kude alle

----------


## Bunny

> Endendrum punnagayi superhit aanu... biriyani vicharicha run kittiyilla  so flop ennu parayenda


Studio green mediasine kond hit enn okka ezhutipichu....but aa film is flop and is vp's worst movie

Karthi oru hit vannit 2+ years ayi...Madras click avum enn vicharikkunnu...athinum reshoot okka nadannu enn kettu...confident alla enn tonunnu

----------


## EK rules

second nd thied day kudi etryanavo?




>  #Anjaan - Kerala : Which Opened In 165 Screens
> On August 15 & Is Reported To Have Netted An
> Awesome 82 Lakhs On Day 1 Of Its Release

----------


## ThaLaPathi

Ee padam inale kandu.... Nalla asal thallipoli padam, raju bhai & samanthb looks kollam... Enthokeyo katti kootiya feel.. Below avg padam

----------


## xeon

> Endendrum punnagayi superhit aanu... biriyani vicharicha run kittiyilla  so flop ennu parayenda



biriyaani okke nalla onnatharam flop aanu.

----------


## karthi007

> Endendrum punnagayi superhit aanu... biriyani vicharicha run kittiyilla  so flop ennu parayenda


Biriyani katta flop aanu

----------


## karthi007



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Studio green mediasine kond hit enn okka ezhutipichu....but aa film is flop and is vp's worst movie
> 
> Karthi oru hit vannit 2+ years ayi...Madras click avum enn vicharikkunnu...athinum reshoot okka nadannu enn kettu...confident alla enn tonunnu





> Venkata prabunte range vache ugran flopa,angerude bhaki padagal ellam kidilan ane
> 
> aduthathe suryede kude alle


Padam hit range ettiyittundu...wom mixed aayirunnu....Venkat prabhuntae padangalil last place matramae biriyani ullu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## POKIRI

> Studio green mediasine kond hit enn okka ezhutipichu....but aa film is flop and is vp's worst movie
> 
> Karthi oru hit vannit 2+ years ayi...Madras click avum enn vicharikkunnu...athinum reshoot okka nadannu enn kettu...confident alla enn tonunnu





> Venkata prabunte range vache ugran flopa,angerude bhaki padagal ellam kidilan ane
> 
> aduthathe suryede kude alle





> Padam hit range ettiyittundu...wom mixed aayirunnu....Venkat prabhuntae padangalil last place matramae biriyani ullu


Yes, commercially Biriyani is a loss venture....nalla rates naa rights okke poye....80% aalukalkkum loss aayirunnu....but as Bunny said media s iloode kore Hit akaan nokki...still for industry and audience its a flop venture...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

“Please don’t condemn Anjaan”
Aug 21, 2014


Anjaan directed by Lingusamy starring Suriya and Samantha hit the screens on 15 th August amidst huge expectations but was met with a lot of negative feedback especially in the online world. Hero Suriya in fact called upon people to refrain from personal bashing.
Now comedian Vivek has come to the defense of the film
through his microblogger and says that the film is sleek
and entertaining. He says,
“Saw Anjaan. its now sleek and entertaining. good. Pls
don't condemn a film without due reasons! Hard work of
them should be appreciated @dirlingusamy .. Most of
them who are arrogantly abusing a film, saw it in the net
or pirated cd. Using media and stopping others from
seeing is also a cyber crime .. Views of public at large
are the final judgement. One should bow to them. We
can comment but need not be hostile. Thank you one
and all”.
Very sensible and balanced indeed!

----------


## GangsteR

The much anticipated opening weekend numbers of Suriya's
Anjaan

The Suriya starrer, Anjaan directed by Lingusamy, released amid huge expectation and extensive marketing, last Friday, the Independence Day weekend and generated a grand opening despite negative reviews. It's time now to take a look at some
of Anjaan's key numbers from a trade perspective. Below,
we detail the opening weekend gross of Anjaan from some
of the key release markets. These are from reliable trade
sources and might have slight variations from the actual
numbers of the producers.
Tamil Nadu - More than Rs 21 crores gross, with Chennai
city contributing around Rs 2.36 crores
USA ~ Rs 1 Crore equivalent
UK ~ Rs 88 lakhs equivalent
Australia ~ Rs 60 lakhs equivalent
And in Malaysia, Anjaan is reported to have generated the
best opening by far, among all Tamil films released this
year.
Also, Anjaan's satellite rights is said to have been bagged
for a plum sum in excess of 15 crores, before the film's
release.
For more numbers and analysis on Anjaan, stay tuned in
the coming days ...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Top 5 films in #USA this year (till date) 1. #Kochadaiiyaan
2. #Veeram 3. #Jilla 4. #VIP 5. #Jigarthanda (#Anjaan
20k behind Jigarthanda)

----------


## GangsteR

> Top 5 films in #USA this year (till date) 1. #Kochadaiiyaan
> 2. #Veeram 3. #Jilla 4. #VIP 5. #Jigarthanda (#Anjaan
> 20k behind Jigarthanda)


haha.........

----------


## GangsteR

#Suriya 's #Anjaan now showing in 4 locations in
#France . Second biggest hit film of this year
(collection wise) after #Jilla .

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> haha.........


Entheyiiiii potti palisayapo vatayo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> #Suriya 's #Anjaan now showing in 4 locations in
> #France . Second biggest hit film of this year
> (collection wise) after #Jilla .


Solo release kitiyitum Jilla ye thodan polum kazhinjilla

----------


## Paapi8thstd

Namakaaaram...Elllavarum sugam aano? :Basketball:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> #Suriya 's #Anjaan now showing in 4 locations in
> #France . Second biggest hit film of this year
> (collection wise) after #Jilla .


4 France locations-il daily one show vechu enthu nedanaa...Tamil naatil biggest disaster aanu this movie...itta kaashil 60 % thiricheduthaal bhagyam...porathathinu...ent Tax vere. :Coool:  ithaanu reality....Padam bombed high time in TN and Andra.

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> #Suriya 's #Anjaan now showing in 4 locations in
> #France . Second biggest hit film of this year
> (collection wise) after #Jilla .


Namakku Maanyamaayee...ithu flop enna reality accept cheythittu mumbotu neengaam...#Mass oru BB aagum ennu pradheekshikam. Pinne oru kaaryathil samathanamundu....#Jilla enna movieku vechathu pole 3 rd day thanne success party onnnu vechillalo...amme....samadhanamayee...athrekum

----------


## GangsteR

> Solo release kitiyitum Jilla ye thodan polum kazhinjilla


multi star movie aaya jilla ithumayi compare cheytadae

----------


## GangsteR

> Namakaaaram...Elllavarum sugam aano?


sugam  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> 4 France locations-il daily one show vechu enthu nedanaa...Tamil naatil biggest disaster aanu this movie...itta kaashil 60 % thiricheduthaal bhagyam...porathathinu...ent Tax vere. ithaanu reality....Padam bombed high time in TN and Andra.


francil single show ennu aaru paranju.... kurae vj fans padam potti ennu paranja udanae pottumo..kollaalo

----------


## GangsteR

> Namakku Maanyamaayee...ithu flop enna reality accept cheythittu mumbotu neengaam...#Mass oru BB aagum ennu pradheekshikam. Pinne oru kaaryathil samathanamundu....#Jilla enna movieku vechathu pole 3 rd day thanne success party onnnu vechillalo...amme....samadhanamayee...athrekum


padam overhype karanam pani kitti...athukondu flop aanennu sammatikan budhimuttundu

----------


## GangsteR

Venkat Prabhu Gets 'How To Make Films' Advices Post Anjaan Debacle


Venkat Prabhu has been getting 'how to make films'
advices post the Anjaan debacle! Wondering why he is
receiving them when he has not directed the recently-
released movie? The disappointed fans of Surya, after
Lingusamy's film getting badly blasted by netizens, turned
to Venkat Prabhu to tell him not to commit the same
mistakes of Lingusamy.
The Biriyani director, who is directing Surya's next movie
Masss , was advised by Surya's fans to make a screenplay
that suits their favourite hero's image. The fans does not
like to see one more flop movie to the actor's credit.
Hence, they have become cautious and have asked Venkat
Prabhu not to follow the Lingusamy way.

On his Twitter page, Venkat Prabhu wrote, "Gd mg
tweeps!! Just packed up shoot! Astonished 2 c so many
advices on how to make a film! Happened 2 me during
#mankatha shoot!! #masss." The director's last movie
Biriyani starred Surya's younger brother Karthi. Like
Anjaan , it also had failed to make a good impact. May be,
this could be one of the reasons why Surya's fans
bombarded him with one-line advises.
Masss directed by Venkat Prabhu is produced by Gnanavel
Raja. Nayantara, Amy Jackson, Premji Amaren and others
are in the cast.

----------


## GangsteR

How Anjaan Performed At International Box Office In First Weekend?

Anjaan has got the biggest opening for a Tamil movie in
2014. The movie has beaten films like Vijay's Jilla, Ajith
Kumar's Veeram and Rajinikanth's Kochadaiiyaan in the
first weekend.
The Tamil movie has earned more than 30 crores in the
first weekend. It has earned good revenue at Malaysia, US
and UK Box Office. The response for the film in Australia
and a few other foreign countries have been good.


Anjaan is ranked at 33rd position in the US Box Office. In
the first weekend, the Tamil film has earned Rs.98.62
lakhs ($ 162,463) in four days (Thu, Fri, Sat & Sun) in 57
screens. The other Tamil movie which is being played in
the UK is Jigarthanda , which is into its fifth week. The
Siddharth's film has made Rs 1.16 crores till now.
The Surya and Samantha 's movie has raked in amazing
Rs.86.69 lakhs (£ 85,120) in 47 screens in the UK and
Ireland Box Office. Siddharth's Jigarthanda has made
Rs.18.07 lakhs so far in this part of the world.
Anjaan has collected Rs.60.66 lakhs from nine screens at
the Australian Box Office. Whereas, the Tamil film has
made stupendous Rs.1.58 crores from 30 screens in
Malaysia, which has once again proved that it is the
biggest overseas market for Kollywood.

----------


## Bunny

> padam overhype karanam pani kitti...athukondu flop aanennu sammatikan budhimuttundu


Gangster ith potty....ini pick up avilla....inganathe films okka pottanam....allel veendum ivar kond varum....4 ennam adupich potiyapol Ann Vijay film selection criteria polum matiyath...started working with big directors....singham 2 polathe craps hit ayonda veendum ith...
so surya also muat change...pinne ennum Ella actorsum nalla film tarathilla...ath are kondum pqtttilla...but atleast they will realize what is happening around them with failures of Crap flms.....
Wait for Mass...

----------


## GangsteR

Vivek-Vijay Praise Surya's Anjaan

Surya's Anjaan has been criticised by audience in strong
words as the movie failed to meet their expectations . The
language used by people on social media to describe the
film has been quite rude. However, the good news for the
movie bosses is that two celebrities have supported the
Tamil movie which could give them some relief.
Comedian Vivek and Vijay Sethupathi have supported
Anjaan . They have said that the Surya's movie is a good
entertainer. On their individual social networking accounts,
they requested people to appreciate the hard work.


Vivek tweeted, "Saw Anjaan . itz now sleek n
entertaining.good.plz don't condemn a film without due
reasons!hard work of them shd b appreciated
&commat;dirlingusamy."
"May be its nt up to expectations but its nt a bad film.
And still watchable #Anjaan Dnt criticize for ur jealousy,
"Vijay Sethupathi wrote on Twitter. The good words of the
two actors were welcomed by Dhananjayan Govind, the
South Chief of UTV Motion Pictures, as he retweeted their
posts.
Anjaan is an action-thriller directed by N Lingusamy.
Surya, Samantha and Vidyut Jamwal are in the lead roles.
The poorly written screenplay by the director has come
under scanner. Nonetheless, the movie has made good
business in the first weekend. It has performed well in
both domestic and international Box Office.

----------


## GangsteR

> Gangster ith potty....ini pick up avilla....inganathe films okka pottanam....allel veendum ivar kond varum....4 ennam adupich potiyapol Ann Vijay film selection criteria polum matiyath...started working with big directors....singham 2 polathe craps hit ayonda veendum ith...
> so surya also muat change...pinne ennum Ella actorsum nalla film tarathilla...ath are kondum pqtttilla...but atleast they will realize what is happening around them with failures of Crap flms.....
> Wait for Mass...


 :On The Quiet2:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Namakku Maanyamaayee...ithu flop enna reality accept cheythittu mumbotu neengaam...#Mass oru BB aagum ennu pradheekshikam. Pinne oru kaaryathil samathanamundu....#Jilla enna movieku vechathu pole 3 rd day thanne success party onnnu vechillalo...amme....samadhanamayee...athrekum


Papichayan vannu. ..innu vijay hater ayitanalo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> multi star movie aaya jilla ithumayi compare cheytadae


Multistar analle. ...aarambam. also

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> francil single show ennu aaru paranju.... kurae vj fans padam potti ennu paranja udanae pottumo..kollaalo


Avan Thala fan anu :Laughing:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> padam overhype karanam pani kitti...athukondu flop aanennu sammatikan budhimuttundu


Samathicha history illa

----------


## GangsteR

> Multistar analle. ...aarambam. also


Ajith =Vijay ok
Arya= Mohanlal , lalettanae inganae tazhtaruthu

----------


## GangsteR

> Samathicha history illa


pottiya padam okae sammatichittundu....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ajith =Vijay ok
> Arya= Mohanlal , lalettanae inganae tazhtaruthu


Lalettan tnilum fans kuravanu. Athu sathyamanu. Aryaku avide swanthamayi film hit akan kazhivundu. Rajarani. Madrasapatanam etc

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> pottiya padam okae sammatichittundu....


Kettitundu kettitundu

----------


## GangsteR

> Lalettan tnilum fans kuravanu. Athu sathyamanu. Aryaku avide swanthamayi film hit akan kazhivundu. Rajarani. Madrasapatanam etc


Arrambam multistar film aanennu adyamaya kelkunnathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Kettitundu kettitundu


maatran flop...... :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

'Anjaan' is entertaining - Vivek


When the entire media and general audience, giving mixed
two negative reviews for 'Anjaan', Vivek, the ace comedian
has got some good words to say about the movie. He
posted the following messages on his official page.
Saw Anjaan. itz now sleek n entertaining.good.plz don't
condemn a film without due reasons!hard work of them
shd b appreciated.
Most of them who arrogantly abusing a film,saw it in the
net or pirated cd.using media n stopping others 4m seeing
also a cypher crime.
Views of public at large are the final judgement. One shd
bow to them. We can comment but need not b hostile.
Thank u one n all.
Inspite of negative reviews, 'Anjaan' has opened to a
thunderous box office weekend and crossed more than 30
crores in the first 3 days in India as per the press release
from the producers.

----------


## GangsteR

Siddharth upset with samantha



While the whole world is going gaga about the bikini avatar of
actress Samantha in Suriya’s Anjaan, there is one soul who is not
very happy about the events. Actor Siddharth, who is rumoured to be getting married to Samantha, is not happy
that his girl has exposed herself in a bikini. His anger is
doubled at this moment as Samantha went extremely
glamorous in a recent Telugu film starring a new face, Sai
Sreenivas. Her costumes were much publicized and she
has turned hot in the trade with the movie, Alludu Sreenu.
The movie was produced by Bellamkonda Suresh and his
son Sai Sreenivas debuted with the movie. It has to be
noted that Samantha has been upping her glam quotient
recently to touch and remain at the top spot and her next
film in Telugu Rabhasa will also be a glam treat!

----------


## xeon

> Ajith =Vijay ok
> Arya= Mohanlal , lalettanae inganae tazhtaruthu


appo surya = ?

----------


## GangsteR

> appo surya = ?


njan entina aa reply kodutathu ennu kandittu quote chei....

----------


## GangsteR

Successfull 2nd week....

----------


## xeon

> Successfull 2nd week....


2  weekinte kuravundu aa lingunu

----------


## GangsteR

> 2  weekinte kuravundu aa lingunu


enganae........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

1st week collection reports enthelum vanno.........

----------


## GangsteR

> 1st week collection reports enthelum vanno.........


illa.........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SIMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
#Anjaan BO $179K from reported locs.Below
Avg!!.2nd wk continued in 25+ locs.

----------


## kunjumon

Ivide ippozhum nalla thirakkundu...
athyavashyam opinionum..

----------


## karthi007

Mass hit  :Ennekollu:

----------


## karthi007

> Ivide ippozhum nalla thirakkundu...
> athyavashyam opinionum..


keralatil etra idathu undu ipol

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Ivide ippozhum nalla thirakkundu...
> athyavashyam opinionum..


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-POV...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Norway : Box Office (Friday-Thursday) $28,035 - 16.94 Lakhs From 3 Locations 2nd Highest Grossing Movie Of 2014 | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Bunny

CBFC chairmane CBI arrest cheythu....
Anjaan censor cheyyan laptop+i-pad and for sikkander 50k rs vangi enn news kandu....bribe was given for not cutting item song violence scenes....

----------


## GangsteR

> CBFC chairmane CBI arrest cheythu....
> Anjaan censor cheyyan laptop+i-pad and for sikkander 50k rs vangi enn news kandu....bribe was given for not cutting item song violence scenes....


haha kollaam.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

അഞ്ചാൻ കളക്ഷൻ റേകൊർഡുകൾ തകർത്തു മുന്നെറുന്നു
കേരളത്തിലെങ്ങും സൂര്യ താൻഢ്ഡവം

 :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Behindwoods brings you the Top 10 songs of the week (Aug 15th – Aug 22nd 2014).
The ratings are based on Aircheck performance of the songs.
1. Bang Bang - Anjaan
2. Ek Do Theen - Anjaan
3. Penne Penne - Irumbu Kuthirai
4. Yarumilla - Kaaviyathalaivan
5. Poo Indru Neeyaga - VIP
6. Pandi Naatu Kodi - Jigarthanda
7. Kannamma - Jigarthanda
8. Ange Ippo Yenna Seigiraai - Irumbu Kuthirai
9. En Anbe - Aintham Thalaimurai Siddha Vaidhya
Sigamani
10. Takku Takku - Sigaram Thodu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Malaysia 1st week Box-Office $1,004,280
[₹ 6.01 Crore] 2nd Highest Grosser Of 2014 |

----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan 1st Week BoxOffice: US - ₹1.08 Crore |
Malaysia - ₹6.01 | UK - 1.12 Cr | Australia - 66.18

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Allegations that #Mumbai CBFC CEO Rakesh Kumar took a bribe (iPhone & laptop) 2 issue a Censor Certificate 4

----------


## GangsteR

CBI seeks list of films cleared by Rakesh Kumar
Aug 23, 2014 02:12 AM , By Rashmi Rajput

The Central Bureau of Investigation, probing the alleged
bribery case against Central Board of Film Certification
CEO Rakesh Kumar, has sought a list from the Information
and Broadcasting (I&B) Ministry of all the movies, promos
and ad films cleared by Mr. Kumar during his tenure.
The agency plans to scrutinise the list to verify if Mr.
Kumar, who is now under suspension, cleared any of the
movies or promos or ads out of turn during his seven-and-
half-month tenure as the CEO.
“We suspect that Mr. Kumar purposely delayed the
screening of these movies organised for the CBFC by the
producers or the directors to procure censor certificate
(CC). He had a ‘day-wise rate card’ to issue the certificate
and used to charge accordingly,” a senior CBI officer told
The Hindu.
The CBFC is a regulatory body under the Ministry of
Information and Broadcasting (IB) and is headquartered in
Mumbai. A film can be publicly exhibited in India only
after the body issues a CC.
The agency also suspects that it was during these special
screenings that the alleged bribe money was discussed.
“Other than the bribe paid to get CC for the movies on
time, we suspect that the larger chunk of the money was
paid for not cutting the scenes which he raised objections
to,” the officers said.
The CBI plans to question producers and directors of these
movies in due course.
The case came to light after an agent approached the
agency claiming that he was asked to pay a bribe of Rs.
70,000 for getting CC for the release of his regional movie,
Mor Dauki Ke Bihav on August 15.
Meanwhile on Friday, the CBI told the special CBI court
here in Mumbai that Mr. Kumar allegedly took an i-phone
and a laptop to issue CC to a Tamil movie, Anjaan starring
Suriya which was released earlier this month. He also
allegedly took Rs. 50,000 as illegal gratification for
screening of its Telugu version, the CBI remand copy read.

 @Bunny

----------


## Bunny

> CBI seeks list of films cleared by Rakesh Kumar
> Aug 23, 2014 02:12 AM , By Rashmi Rajput
> 
> The Central Bureau of Investigation, probing the alleged
> bribery case against Central Board of Film Certification
> CEO Rakesh Kumar, has sought a list from the Information
> and Broadcasting (I&B) Ministry of all the movies, promos
> and ad films cleared by Mr. Kumar during his tenure.
> The agency plans to scrutinise the list to verify if Mr.
> ...


Ith tanne njan paranjath....

----------


## rtrtrt

Calicut first week coll 19 lakhs.Don't know wheter it's kairali alone or kairali+ganga collections.

----------


## National Star

njan padam kandaayirunnu.. katta negative report kettu poya kaaranam athrakk koora aayi thonniyilla...

----------


## GangsteR

> njan padam kandaayirunnu.. katta negative report kettu poya kaaranam athrakk koora aayi thonniyilla...


status enganae.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Calicut first week coll 19 lakhs.Don't know wheter it's kairali alone or kairali+ganga collections.


padam keralatil hit aanu...ipozhum 100 + theatresil undu....

----------


## GangsteR

> Ith tanne njan paranjath....


entayalum avantae karyam teerunanam aayi....

----------


## National Star

> status enganae.....


eramaloor saina thursday first show oru 50 peru kanum..

----------


## rtrtrt

> padam keralatil hit aanu...ipozhum 100 + theatresil undu....


Distributorku paisa enthayalum tirichu kittum.Pakshe tn and andhra karyam poka.

----------


## GangsteR

> Distributorku paisa enthayalum tirichu kittum.Pakshe tn and andhra karyam poka.


andhrayil nalla collcn undu

----------


## GangsteR

Cbfc ceo gets bribe for anjaan ?


It is known that CBFC (Censor Board Film Certificate) CEO Rakesh Kumar was arrested by CBI in a bribery case. now the
latest is that according to CBI, Rakesh Kumar got an Ipad and laptop to grant U certificate for Anjaan and also to not cut some scenes from the film.
Similarly reports also say that Rakesh Kumar also got RS
50000 bribe for quick screening of Anjaan's Telugu version
Sikindar and censored the film. According to CBI, Anjaan
team submitted the film on july 24 and Rakesh Kumar
examined it for 6 days and issued the certificate on August
5, it is also said that the CEO got bribe on August 1.
Now CBI has taken Rakesh Kumar, agents who helped him
and censor board offcials under custody and they will be
remanded till September 5.

----------


## rtrtrt

> andhrayil nalla collcn undu


Andhra clear flop anu bhai.12 cr share enkilum kittanam break even akan.Adyame trimmed version irakiyenkil chilapol nadanene.First day ugran collection ayirunnu.Pinne wom badhichu.

----------


## GangsteR

> Andhra clear flop anu bhai.12 cr share enkilum kittanam break even akan.Adyame trimmed version irakiyenkil chilapol nadanene.First day ugran collection ayirunnu.Pinne wom badhichu.


breakeven aakillae...

----------


## Viru

> Distributorku paisa enthayalum tirichu kittum.Pakshe tn and andhra karyam poka.


andrail 13 cr ne ane right poyirikune,vann nastam varum

keralathil 3.25 ane so ivideum thiriche kitum enne thonanila

----------


## rtrtrt

> andrail 13 cr ne ane right poyirikune,vann nastam varum
> 
> keralathil 3.25 ane so ivideum thiriche kitum enne thonanila


Keralathil tirichu kittum.Collection kuravanenkil e weekil 10-15 removals vannene.Maatran okke pole.

----------


## GangsteR

> andrail 13 cr ne ane right poyirikune,vann nastam varum
> 
> keralathil 3.25 ane so ivideum thiriche kitum enne thonanila


ipol 100 + theatrsil nalla colecn undu

----------


## rtrtrt

> breakeven aakillae...


Oru chancum illa.Singam 2 collection range polum ethilla.Athinu 10 cr share undu.

----------


## GangsteR

> Oru chancum illa.Singam 2 collection range polum ethilla.Athinu 10 cr share undu.


 :Engane: ..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

dirlingusamy Says He Would Like To Remake Anjaan & #Paiyaa Someday In Bollywood

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Becomes a Winner in Kerala Scuessfully


Running at 100 Theatres in Kerala in Second Week
With an immense grand opening across all
territories, Suriya-Samantha-Vidyut Jamwal starrer
Anjaan has become the most favourite of movie
buffs in Kerala. It wasn’t just an opening weekend,
but the scenario continues during second week as
the film directed by Lingusamy is running
successfully at 100 theatres of Kerala. What
becomes more sensational in the state is that the
film will continue to have its run even next week in
spite of big tickets hitting releasing for Onam. This
is the first ever time, a non-Malayalam movie is
having a great show on par with Superstars’ films.
The distributors in trade circle have affirmed that
the film will continue to run at least in 50 major
screens despites the big Onam releases. The
makers are so much invigorated over the great
support of media channels and press member.
Anjaan was released on August 15 and opened to
grand reception throughout the film and is having a
successful run across all territories including USA,
UK, Australia, France, Malaysia, Singapore, Canada
and many more on the map.

 @xeon    @GaniThalapathi

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> padam keralatil hit aanu...ipozhum 100 + theatresil undu....


Arodum parayanda. 8 days 3 crsomething anu collection

----------


## GangsteR

> Arodum parayanda. 8 days 3 crsomething anu collection


satyam  :Yeye:

----------


## singam

padam kandu.. reviewsil parayunna pole athra koora aayi thoniyilla.. forumulaic tamil masala movie.. oru watchable level undu.. pothuve lingusamy padangali stroy illengilum screenplay athyvashyam racy ayirikkum.. but ivide athu paali... first half was the better.. interval scene nannayirunnu but easily predictable.. second half revenge mode with songs at regular intervals.. surya looks dashing and did his role well.. samantha only for skin show.. vidyut ok.. manjo bajpaye wasted.. sooriyude comedy track okke bore ayirunnu.. santhosh sivans camera is good.. songs expect the intro songs are disappoinment.. BGM is ok..

----------


## GangsteR

> padam kandu.. reviewsil parayunna pole athra koora aayi thoniyilla.. forumulaic tamil masala movie.. oru watchable level undu.. pothuve lingusamy padangali stroy illengilum screenplay athyvashyam racy ayirikkum.. but ivide athu paali... first half was the better.. interval scene nannayirunnu but easily predictable.. second half revenge mode with songs at regular intervals.. surya looks dashing and did his role well.. samantha only for skin show.. vidyut ok.. manjo bajpaye wasted.. sooriyude comedy track okke bore ayirunnu.. santhosh sivans camera is good.. songs expect the intro songs are disappoinment.. BGM is ok..


thanx macha... theatre n status enganae?

----------


## GangsteR

Coming To #Anjaan I Dont Care About The Reviews In Twitter & Facebook - #Suriya 

Suriya Thanked Everyone Lot For Watching #Anjaan In Theater Without Considering Others Review

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## GangsteR

@sreeoman kerala 2nd week theatre list kittumo

----------


## National Star

2 theateril undaayittum tcr ee padthinu nalla thirakk.... Thanks to Anyasamsthaana thozhilaalikal..  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> 2 theateril undaayittum tcr ee padthinu nalla thirakk.... Thanks to Anyasamsthaana thozhilaalikal..


avidea atraykku anyasamstaana thozilalikal aano

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan in censor board bribery issue
Suriya and Samantha starrer Anjaan has hit the screens on
August 15th. CBFC has issued "U" certificate for the
movie. After the release, most of the critics and movie
followers have raised a question in social blogs, that how
did the movie manage to get a "U" certificate as the movie
had a lot of violence, blood shed scenes along with few
glamorous scenes.

Censor board bribery exposed
The scam in CBFC was exposed, when Central Board of
Film Certification (CBFC) CEO Rakesh Kumar got arrested
by CBI, for demanding a bribe of Rupees 70,000 for a
regional movie. It is also learnt the Rakesh kumar has
issued "U" certificate for Anjaan after accepting IPhone
and Laptop as bribe. In addition to this he allegedly took
Rupees 50,000 to screen Anjaan's Telugu version. The CBI
has been investigating Rakesh Kumar, regarding the list of
movies, promos and ads he has cleared for bribe, in his
seven and a half month tenure as a CEO.
Even though there had been a simmering suspicion for a
long time about big budget movies securing U certificate
despite the adult content, this is the first time it has been
proved in the case of Anjaan . In the upcoming weeks, we
will know which other Tamil movies will get caught in the
Censor board bribery issue.

----------


## GangsteR

Suspended CBFC chief bribed for Anjaan certification?


According to a report filed by the Central
Bureau of Investigation at the CBI Special Court,
the Central Board of Film Certification Chief
Executive Officer, Rakesh Kumar, was charged
with bribery. In the report, the CBI officials
have mentioned that during his seven and half
months’ tenure, Rakesh has accepted illegal
gratification for clearing a film’s censor
certification process and purposely delayed the
screening to ensure that he got his share of
bribe.
The report also states that for offering CC to the
Suriya starrer Anjaan and its Telugu version
Sikander , he had received a laptop and an
iPhone.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.kaumudiplus.com/news.php?...4#.U_hby6P2Mwo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Overseas Boxoffice 13.65 Crore | Source - Rentrak

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sreeoman

> @sreeoman kerala 2nd week theatre list kittumo


illa bhai ; i'm not tracking

you can check with @Madhavanunni

----------


## michael

anjaan kandu evidae reviews vanna polae oru koora padam alla...one time watchable movie.....suriya looks oru rekshyumilla...kidilan ennu parannaal kidilolkidilan...

----------


## Madhavanunni

> illa bhai ; i'm not tracking
> 
> you can check with @Madhavanunni


tamil films njan track chythllayirunnu macha

----------


## GangsteR

> illa bhai ; i'm not tracking
> 
> you can check with @Madhavanunni


okie bhai....

----------


## GangsteR

> tamil films njan track chythllayirunnu macha


main films cheytoodae...sree bhai munpu crct aayi cheyyumarnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Madhavanunni

> main films cheytoodae...sree bhai munpu crct aayi cheyyumarnu


i will try
anjaan updates idam

----------


## rtrtrt

http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies/...ce-aug-24.html

----------


## GangsteR

> i will try
> anjaan updates idam


k macha.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

1. ANJAAN



Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from
Aug 18th 2014 to Aug 24th 2014
Week : 2
Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 3,92,73,340
Verdict: Grand Opening
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 201
Average Theatre Occupancy (Weekend): 70%
Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 76,29,930
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekdays): 428
Average Theatre Occupancy (Weekdays): 40%
Collection in Chennai (Weekdays): Rs. 80,49,888

Anjaan has seen a noticeable reduction in shows thanks to
the emergence of KTVI and also its own negative reviews.
But the film continues to be on top, this week as well.
ANJAAN PREVIOUS WEEK RANKINGS
ANJAAN - WEEK : 1 RANKING : 1
Aug 11th 2014 to Aug 17th 2014
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend) : 573
Ave Theatre occupancy (weekend) : 96%
Collection in Chennai (Weekend) : Rs. 2,35,93,522
Despite largely negative reviews, Anjaan has made a real
killing at the Chennai box office in the opening weekend.
The first 3 days collection figure is a new city record by far.
The strong advance bookings have helped the film sail
through. We have to see how the weekdays hold up.
From January 2014's releases, the rankings will be based
on box-office collections only from theaters in the
Chennai City trade area:
Theaters which fall under the Chennai City trade area are -
Udhayam complex, Kamala complex, PVR Multiplex, Inox
Multiplex Mylapore, Escape Cinemas, Sathyam Cinemas,
Devi Cineplex, Shanti complex, Anna, Pilot, Woodlands
complex, Casino, Albert complex, Abirami Mega Mall,
Motcham complex, Sangam Cinemas, Ega Cinemas,
Bharath, Maharani, Agasthya, IDream, AVM Rajeswari, Sri
Brindha, S2 Perambur, Ganapathyram and MM
Box office collection is calculated taking into account the
number of shows and theater occupancy in theaters falling
under the Chennai City trade area. These are details not
shared by the producers, distributors or theater owners
who cannot be held responsible for the collection figures
listed. There might be variations from the exact collection
details.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

MovieCrow Box Office Report - August 22 to 24
Bharath's 25th film Ainthaam Thalaimurai Sidha Vaidhiya
Sigamani had hit the screens last Friday (August 22), but
the movie opened to lukewarm response. Check out the
box office ranking of Tamil movies during last weekend.

1. Anjaan
In spite of the mixed reviews and negative word of mouth,
Anjaan managed to stay at the top of the table for second
consecutive weekend, thanks to Suriya's one man show in
the film. However, several theatres had reduced the show
count due to low footfalls.
2. Kathai Thiraikathai Vasanam Iyakkam
As expected, the show count for Parthiban's Kathai
Thiraikathai Vasanam Iyakkam was increased and many
multiplexes had allotted the bigger screens for the film. The
movie has garnered support from the audience for its
innovative screenplay.
3. Aindhaam Thalaimurai Sidha Vaidhiya Sigamani
Bharath's ATSVS received negative reviews from the critics
for its outdated treatment. The movie reminded many
people of the commercial potboilers of 1990s and the
movie's prospect looks very slim in the upcoming week.
Other Movies
Karthik Subbaraj's Jigarthanda has been going steady, with
near house-full shows in multiplexes during weekend,
including the special morning shows. Dhanush's Velai Ilal
Pattathari is still clinging on to handful of screens with low
turnout.
Upcoming week's releases
As many as 3 known films, namely, Irumbu Kuthirai , Vijay
Antony's Salim and Megha will be fighting for screens on
August 29th.

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan BoxOffice Performance Release Date
Aug15 Chennai BoxOffice Report INR9.12Cr*
(10Days) WWCollections INR63.37Cr* (10Days)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EHyirmliAU&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ballu

hit or flop ??.....................

----------


## GangsteR

> hit or flop ??.....................


 @GaniThalapathi

----------


## xeon

> @GaniThalapathi


 @GangsteR ....

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR ....


total run kazhiyumbol padam breakeven aakum pinnae satellite rights okae valiya prixe aanu kodutathu

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaXM0eEy3B0&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gisRfeXhwXU&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Bunny

> total run kazhiyumbol padam breakeven aakum pinnae satellite rights okae valiya prixe aanu kodutathu


Da its a clear flop...producer safe arikum....but distributornte andham keerum....
Please dont promote this type of Craps....

----------


## GangsteR

> Da its a clear flop...producer safe arikum....but distributornte andham keerum....
> Please dont promote this type of Craps....


ee distributorku kittuna sharintae percentage producerku pokumo

----------


## Bunny

> ee distributorku kittuna sharintae percentage producerku pokumo


Ithinte casil producer full padam area tirich local distributorsinu vittathana tonunath.....
Keralathile.set up alla tnil.....

----------


## ballu

Padam flop ayitum sify pole ulla site onnum reports onum edunillalo........money power

----------


## Bunny

Keralathil edutavante nikkar keeri kanum....3+cr Ann edutath...ith vare share 1.70c engande ayolu.....engane poyalum 1+c loss avum avark....

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithinte casil producer full padam area tirich local distributorsinu vittathana tonunath.....
> Keralathile.set up alla tnil.....


yaa tirupati brothers alla distribution nadannathu....keraltilum area tirichu aayirunnu 3 distributors aayirunnu

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam flop ayitum sify pole ulla site onnum reports onum edunillalo........money power


sify oru padatinum anganae report ittitillallo

----------


## GangsteR

> Keralathil edutavante nikkar keeri kanum....3+cr Ann edutath...ith vare share 1.70c engande ayolu.....engane poyalum 1+c loss avum avark....


still 100 + theatrsil above avg clcn undu.. ee week removals nokkiyal exact figure kittum

----------


## ballu

> sify oru padatinum anganae report ittitillallo


They used to .
Pawan kalyaninte bangaram ,  prabhas inte pournami, vijayde aadhi,  mlal inte photographer ....ethu oke release ayapo bombed ennu paranjhu repotts ettirunu......eyide anghane kaanarilla.....

----------


## GangsteR

> They used to .
> Pawan kalyaninte bangaram ,  prabhas inte pournami, vijayde aadhi,  mlal inte photographer ....ethu oke release ayapo bombed ennu paranjhu repotts ettirunu......eyide anghane kaanarilla.....


yaa athokkae munpu aayirunnu....

----------


## Bunny

> still 100 + theatrsil above avg clcn undu.. ee week removals nokkiyal exact figure kittum


100+ onnum illa....50 engand ayi....main centersil okka 2 weeks agreement und...ivide anchal okka literally empty ayita padam odikunath....

I think the film in bo is way below matran...

----------


## GangsteR

> 100+ onnum illa....50 engand ayi....main centersil okka 2 weeks agreement und...ivide anchal okka literally empty ayita padam odikunath....
> 
> I think the film in bo is way below matran...


no macha 100 + undu..ee week removals joodum @Madhavanunni paranjittundu list idamennu

----------


## Bunny

> no macha 100 + undu..ee week removals joodum @Madhavanunni paranjittundu list idamennu


100+ und enn tonunilla...theatre updates varatte

----------


## GangsteR

> 100+ und enn tonunilla...theatre updates varatte


okie........

----------


## GangsteR

..............

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ghostrider999

Ethu Kandu Jigarthandayil Parayunna Pole "Kuppa Padam"  :Vedi:

----------


## Madhavanunni

*ANJAAN -**1st Week** [Released on August 15, 2014]*
*Run Till: August 17, 2014*
*No of days: 3* 
*Total No of Shows –* *1688**[80 Centers + 62 extra theatres]*

*1st Week–**1688 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */140 Theatres)* *||2 Extra Theatres Removed||55 SHs/D*



1.Thiruvananthapuram - Sreekumar
Thiruvananthapuram - Anjali
Thiruvananthapuram - Ajantha
Thiruvananthapuram - Dhanya 
2.Ernakulam - Kavitha
Ernakulam - Saritha
Ernakulam - PVR[10 Shows]        
Ernakulam - Cinemax[6 Shows]        
Ernakulam - Q Cinemas[8 Shows]        
3.Kozhikode - Kairali[5 Shows]
Kozhikode - Ganga
Kozhikode - Film City[8 Shows]
4.Kollam - Grand
Kollam - Prince[2 Shows]
Kollam - Dhanya[5 Shows]
Kollam - Carnival[5 Shows]       
5.Pathanamthitta - Aishwariya[3 Shows]
Pathanamthitta - Dhanya[5 Shows]   {Frm Aug 17:5 Shows}
6.Alapuzha - Pankaj
7.Kottayam - Abhilash
Kottayam - Anashwara
8.Thrissur - Jose
Thrissur - Swapna
9.Palakkadu - Sri Devi Durga[5 Shows]          
Palakkadu - Sathya
Palakkadu - New Aroma
10.Kannur - NS
Kannur- Little Kavitha[2 Shows]
11.Kaliyikkavila - Thameens Max
Kaliyikkavila - Sree Kaleeshwari
12.Padanthalumoodu - IMP
13.Nedumangadu - Surya
Nedumangadu - Rani
14.Vetturoad - Harishree
Kadinamkulam - V Tracks
Kadinamkulam - Karthika
15.Attingal - Dreams   {Aug 15:5 Shows}
Attingal - Ganga         {Aug 15:5 Shows}
Attingal - Thapasya
16.Varkala - S.R
Varkala - Vimala   {Aug 15:5 Shows}
17.Anchal – Varsha   {Aug 15:6 Shows}
Anchal - Varsha Royal Suite[1 Show]  {Aug 15:52 Shows,Frm Aug 16:1 Show}
18.Punalur - Thailekshmi
Punalur - Sree Padmanabha
19.Kottarakkara - Minerva
Kottarakkara - Venus
20.Sakthikulangara - Capithans   {Aug 15:5 Shows,Frm Aug 16:RS}
21.Karunagapally - Tharangam
Karunagapally - Khans
22.Adoor - Nayanam
23.Mavellikkara - Santhosh
Mavellikkara - Sandra[NS]
Mavellikkara - Vallakallil
24.Cherthala - Paradise
25.Eramallur – Sania
26.Changanassery - Abhinaya
27.Mundakkayam - Mundakkayam
28.Kanjirappally – Grand Opera
29.Erattupetta - Surya
30.Pala - Jose
Pala - Universal[2 Shows]
31.ThalayolaParambu - Nice
32.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 2
33.Kattapana - Aishwariya
34.Thodupuzha – Aishwariya  {Aug 15:5 Shows}
Thodupuzha - Laya
35.Rajakumari - Mar Baesil EVM
36.Adimali - Matha
37.Kochi – EVM
38.Muvattupuzha - Issac
Muvattupuzha - Maria[2 Shows]
Muvattupuzha - Latha[2 Shows]
39.Kothamangalam - Ann
Kothamangalam - Jawahar
40.Perumbavur - Ashirwad
Perumbavur - EVM 1
41.Aluva – Matha
Aluva - Madhurya[NS]
42.Paravur - Prabhus[3 Shows]
Paravur - Chitranjali
43.Angamali - Carnival[5 Shows]   {Aug 15:6 Shows,Frm Aug 16:5 Shows}
44.Kodungallur – Kaleeshwari 1
Kodungallur - Menaka
45.Chalakkudy – Surabhi 1
Chalakkudy - Aynikkal
46.Irinjalakuda - Mass
Irinjalakuda - Sindhu
47.Peringottukara - Deva
Peringottukara - Devaragam2 Shows
48.Vadakkencherry – Thalam
Vadakkencherry - New Ragam
49.Guruvayoor – Devaki Cinemas 1
50.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana
51.Wadakkencherry - CVM[5 Shows]
Wadakkencherry - Ashirwad
52.Kollengode - Gayathri
Kollengode - Gowri
53.Shornur - Melam
54.Kozhinjampara - Vrindhavan
Kozhinjampara - Raviraj
55.Cherpulassery - Devi
Cherpulassery - Grand[2 Shows]
56.Kulikkadavu - New Athulya[3 Shows]    {Sunday:RS}
57.Ponnani - Aishwariya
Ponnani - Davison
58.Valancherry – Popular
59.Tirur - Anugraha
60.Mannarkkad - Aaradhana
Mannarkkad - Prathibha
61.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya[5 Shows]
Perinthalmanna - Savitha
Angadippuram - Central Cine[5 Shows]  {Aug 15-16:7 Shows}
Angadippuram - Preethi Chithralaya
62.Tanur - PVS
Tanur - PVS Paradise
63.Kottakkal – Sangeetha
64.Parappanangadi - Prayag
65.Malappuram - Rachana
Malappuram - Padmam[2 Shows]
66.Manjeri - Kairali
67.Kondotty - Kalpaka
68.Nilambur – Fairyland 1
69.Mukkam – Pee Cee
70.Koyilandi - Ambadi
71.Kalpetta - Jaithra
72.Batheri - Aishwariya
73.Vadakara - Keerthi
74.Mananthavadi - Maruthi
75.Thalassery - Liberty Paradise
Thalassery - Liberty Movie House
76.Iritty - New India Paradise
77.Thalipparamba - Classic
Thalipparamba - Crown
78.Payyanur - Archana
Payyanur - Shanthi
79.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paradise
Kanhangad - New Vinayaka
80.Kasargod - Samrat
Kasargod - Mehaboob

*Extra theatre removals*
*1 days*
*Aug 15'14*

1.Thodupuzha - Daya[5 Shows]     {Removed by Apothecary}

*2 days*
*Aug 15-17'14*

2.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 1  {Removed by Vikramadhityan}

----------


## Madhavanunni

corrections ullathu mention cheyyane
ee list correct chythittu 2nd week updates cheyyam

----------


## GangsteR

> corrections ullathu mention cheyyane
> ee list correct chythittu 2nd week updates cheyyam


thanx macha..repped

----------


## GangsteR

> *ANJAAN -**1st Week** [Released on August 15, 2014]*
> *Run Till: August 17, 2014*
> *No of days: 3* 
> *Total No of Shows –* *1692**[80 Centers + 62 extra theatres]*
> 
> *1st Week–**1692 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */140 Theatres)* *||2 Extra Theatres Removed||559 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


80 theatres @Bunny

----------


## Madhavanunni

> thanx macha..repped


tvm_il 5 theatres illayirunno?
njan epaper vachanu updates ittathu
kure theatres_il extra shows kalichille?
ariyavunna centres okke ittekku macha

----------


## GangsteR

> tvm_il 5 theatres illayirunno?
> njan epaper vachanu updates ittathu
> kure theatres_il extra shows kalichille?
> ariyavunna centres okke ittekku macha


 @kunjumon  macha Tvm 4 theatres allae..

----------


## Bunny

> 80 theatres @Bunny


Ith Aug 17 vare ulla status alle....

----------


## rtrtrt

Thanks @Madhavanunni

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Movie 2nd Tuesday Box
Office Collection
Anjaan has clearly surprised everyone with the
kind of immense support it is getting from the
audience at present and this is quite evident from
its current box office collection which are
continuously rising at a steady pace. Today being
the 12th day of release of this superb film it has
managed to attract audience well and collected an
Income of 1.2 Crores on its 12th Day.
Film is getting good reviews from the public and it
has generated a satisfactory amount of money
through it. Most amazing fact is that it is
dominating movies like Singham Returns,
Entertainment, Kick and Mardaani in Southern
regions as it is not providing them any space to
create any impact there. We need to see what
does this film shows us in the coming days and
weekend.

----------


## GangsteR

# Anjaan australia 2nd week boxoffice collections-$73
90..After 2nd week total collection-$124k-70.34 lacs..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBnKV...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Chennai Box Office - Aug 22-24 - 5 Jigarthanda, 4
Aintham Thalaimurai Siddha Vaidhya Sigamani, 3
The Expendables 3, 2 KTVI,No.1 Anjaan.

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Fever in Kerala

Successfully running in 100 theatres in Kerala for the
second week, it seems Suriya-Samantha starrer Anjaan will
continue to gain audience despite the big releases for
Onam.
This is the first time a non-Malayalam movie is having a
show on par with Superstars’ films. The distributors in
trade circle have affirmed that the film will continue to run
in at least 50 major screens despite the big Onam releases.
Anjaan, which released on August 15, is having a
successful run in the USA, UK, Australia, France, Malaysia,
Singapore, Canada and other countries.

----------


## Bunny

Mediasil ellam varunna newsin oru kuravum illa.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Mediasil ellam varunna newsin oru kuravum illa.....


padam hit or flop ennu teerumanikunnathu so called mediad allae

----------


## Bunny

> padam hit or flop ennu teerumanikunnathu so called mediad allae


Orikalum alla....mediasinu cash koduthal avr enthum ezhuty vidum....oru padathinte quality and public response kanumbol ariyam ath eth range vare pokum enn.....

Ella mediasum paranjath anjaan Crap screens koranju etc....ennit condradict ayI padam marichu enn ezhuty vechal engane irikum....

----------


## Bunny

Padathin nalla initial kitty....sammatichu...but second day tott padam veenu....
Inside news prakaram this is going to be surya's worst failure...r..distributors nalla cash koduth Ann padam vangiyekunath...even on Kerala lpss 1+c varum enna ketath....
APyil about 5+c varum as per reports....

----------


## karthi007

> Padathin nalla initial kitty....sammatichu...but second day tott padam veenu....
> Inside news prakaram this is going to be surya's worst failure...r..distributors nalla cash koduth Ann padam vangiyekunath...even on Kerala lpss 1+c varum enna ketath....
> APyil about 5+c varum as per reports....


TN etra distributors aanu anjaN vangiyathu?

----------


## GangsteR

> Orikalum alla....mediasinu cash koduthal avr enthum ezhuty vidum....oru padathinte quality and public response kanumbol ariyam ath eth range vare pokum enn.....
> 
> Ella mediasum paranjath anjaan Crap screens koranju etc....ennit condradict ayI padam marichu enn ezhuty vechal engane irikum....


medias parayunna matram vishwasikunna oru koottaam undu

----------


## GangsteR

> Padathin nalla initial kitty....sammatichu...but second day tott padam veenu....
> Inside news prakaram this is going to be surya's worst failure...r..distributors nalla cash koduth Ann padam vangiyekunath...even on Kerala lpss 1+c varum enna ketath....
> APyil about 5+c varum as per reports....


better run than maatraan undu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Bunny

> TN etra distributors aanu anjaN vangiyathu?


Area wise palar anenna ketath....
Total tn Ella distributors koodi 57c Ann poyennokke releasinu munne ketirunnu .not sure if its true...even 40c anel polum TNil break even avum enn tonunilla...

----------


## Bunny

> medias parayunna matram vishwasikunna oru koottaam undu


Ath ippol palar kanille....
It depends....chila reports kanumbale ariyam paid or thallu anenn....

----------


## GangsteR

> Ath ippol palar kanille....
> It depends....chila reports kanumbale ariyam paid or thallu anenn....


ee thuppakki 100 cr Ennullathu media hype allae  :Dntknw:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan 2nd Weekend Malaysia BoxOffice
$208,084 | Total After 2nd Week $1,213,123 - 7.33
Crore 2nd Highest Grosser - 2014 | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• Towards Its Second Weekend #Anjaan Has
Collected 16.87 Crore At Overseas | Source -
Rentrak | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Is Just $0.8 Million Away To Became
No.1 Tamil Film At Malaysia Boxoffice Currently
$1.21 Million | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan 2nd Weekend Malaysia BoxOffice
$208,084 | Total After 2nd Week $1,213,123 - 7.33
Crore 2nd Highest Grosser - 2014 | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Australia Second Week BoxOffice $7390
Total After Second Week $124K - 70.34 Lakhs
Second Highest Grosser Of 2014 | #Suriya #Masss

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Bunny

> ee thuppakki 100 cr Ennullathu media hype allae


Athin media hype enn parayan okumo?
It was having good wom.and also Ella theatersilum nalla rush undarunu...100 c okka easy Ann.....a big star a big director good.wom....so nalla.collection kittum....still media parayunna 187 c enik atra vishvasikavunna figure qyi tonitilla....

----------


## GangsteR

> Athin media hype enn parayan okumo?
> It was having good wom.and also Ella theatersilum nalla rush undarunu...100 c okka easy Ann.....a big star a big director good.wom....so nalla.collection kittum....still media parayunna 187 c enik atra vishvasikavunna figure qyi tonitilla....


Ennal Singam2 n Arrambam okae 100 cr kittiyittundennu media reports undaarnu

----------


## Bunny

> Ennal Singam2 n Arrambam okae 100 cr kittiyittundennu media reports undaarnu


Full revenue 100 c touch cheyth kanum.....ath 2um athyavashyam nannayi odiya film Ann....

----------


## GangsteR

> Full revenue 100 c touch cheyth kanum.....ath 2um athyavashyam nannayi odiya film Ann....


hope so.......but ividae aarum accept cheytittilla

----------


## KingOfKings

> Full revenue 100 c touch cheyth kanum.....ath 2um athyavashyam nannayi odiya film Ann....


ayye ninaglokke 100c vechu irikuvanno avideokke 300cr okke aim

----------


## GangsteR

> ayye ninaglokke 100c vechu irikuvanno avideokke 300cr okke aim


ethu kodiya uddeshichae  :Yeye:

----------


## Bunny

> ethu kodiya uddeshichae


Kodikal kayyil kittit venam ente monu oru kodi mund vangi Taran :romeo:

----------


## Bunny

> ayye ninaglokke 100c vechu irikuvanno avideokke 300cr okke aim


Tinjan  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## GangsteR

> Kodikal kayyil kittit venam ente monu oru kodi mund vangi Taran :romeo:


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Tinjan


avatarinae pottikkumo....cameroon vs shankar :Fight1:

----------


## Bunny

> avatarinae pottikkumo....cameroon vs shankar


Waiting for pranav movie!!:p

----------


## GangsteR

> Waiting for pranav movie!!:p


athethu movie!

----------


## Bunny

> athethu movie!


Ariyille.....Keralam kanda etavum valya initial edukkan pona padama:D

----------


## GangsteR

> Ariyille.....Keralam kanda etavum valya initial edukkan pona padama:D


oru clue taaa....

----------


## Bunny

> oru clue taaa....


Oru clue tinju  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bunny

> oru clue taaa....


Tinjuvinte pirake nadanna pora tinjuvinte koode nadakanam...ennale ith okka manasilavoo:p

----------


## GangsteR

> Tinjuvinte pirake nadanna pora tinjuvinte koode nadakanam...ennale ith okka manasilavoo:p


koodae nadanni avasanam mental aakano....ipol tannae sahikkaan pattunnilla

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKlsoQEfeI4&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Is No.4 At Australia - Highest Tamil Film Gross Of All Time | #7aumArivu - No.1 , #Singam2 - No.3 |

----------


## xeon

> Anjaan Is No.4 At Australia - Highest Tamil Film Gross Of All Time | #7aumArivu - No.1 , #Singam2 - No.3 |


Ithu BANG BANG BANG hit aanengil  Ai Kaththi threadil oRU  "BAN BAN BAN "  HIT MAKER KIDANNU KARANGUNNUNDU.. Kettu kettu oru rekshayumilla

----------


## Bunny

> koodae nadanni avasanam mental aakano....ipol tannae sahikkaan pattunnilla


 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## karthi007

> Area wise palar anenna ketath....
> Total tn Ella distributors koodi 57c Ann poyennokke releasinu munne ketirunnu .not sure if its true...even 40c anel polum TNil break even avum enn tonunilla...


Tn ipol uddesham etra theatrsil undakum?

----------


## Bunny

> Tn ipol uddesham etra theatrsil undakum?


No idea....

----------


## KingOfKings



----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu BANG BANG BANG hit aanengil  Ai Kaththi threadil oRU  "BAN BAN BAN "  HIT MAKER KIDANNU KARANGUNNUNDU.. Kettu kettu oru rekshayumilla


tinju parayunnatilum kurachu kaaryamundu  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Tn ipol uddesham etra theatrsil undakum?


valya removals onnum ithu varae illa

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Madhavanunni

*ANJAAN -**2st Week** [Released on August 15, 2014]*
*Run Till: August 24, 2014*
*No of days: 10* 
*Total No of Shows –* *4967**[80 Centers + 62 extra theatres]*

*1st Week–**3857 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */140 Theatres)* *||2 Extra Theatres Removed||557 SHs/D*
*2nd Week–**1110 Shows* *(**79 Centers* */100 Theatres)* *||1 + 39 Theatres Removed||370 SHs/D*


1.Thiruvananthapuram - Sreekumar
Thiruvananthapuram - Ajantha
2.Ernakulam - Kavitha
Ernakulam - Saritha
Ernakulam - PVR[4 Shows]          {Aug 15-21:10 Shows,Frm Aug 22:4 Shows}
Ernakulam - Cinemax[3 Shows]          {Aug 15-21:6 Shows,Frm Aug 22:3 Shows}
Ernakulam - Q Cinemas[1 Show]        {Aug 15-21:8 Shows,Frm Aug 22:1 Shows}
3.Kozhikode - Kairali[5 Shows]
Kozhikode - Ganga
Kozhikode - Film City[5 Shows]  {Aug 15-18:8 Shows,Frm Aug 19:5 Shows}
4.Kollam - Grand
Kollam - Dhanya[2 Shows] || Remya[3 Shows]   {Aug 15-21:5 Shows@Dhanya,Frm Aug 22:Dhanya(2 Shows)||Remya(3 Shows)}
Kollam - Carnival[2 Shows]    {Aug 15-21:5 Shows,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows}       
5.Pathanamthitta - Aishwariya[NS]  {Aug 15-21:3 Shows,Frm Aug 22:NS}
Pathanamthitta - Dhanya[5 Shows]   {Frm Aug 17:5 Shows}
6.Alapuzha - Pankaj
7.Kottayam - Anashwara
8.Thrissur - Jose
Thrissur - Swapna
9.Palakkadu - Sri Devi Durga[5 Shows]          
10.Kannur - NS
Kannur- Little Kavitha   {Aug 15-21:2 Shows,Frm Aug 22:RS}
11.Kaliyikkavila - Thameens Max[2 Shows]    {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows}
Kaliyikkavila - Sree Kaleeshwari
12.Nedumangadu - Surya
13.Vetturoad - Harishree
Kadinamkulam - V Tracks
14.Attingal - Dreams   {Aug 15:5 Shows}
Attingal - Thapasya
15.Varkala - S.R
16.Anchal – Varsha   {Aug 15:6 Shows}
17.Punalur - Sree Padmanabha
18.Kottarakkara - Minerva
19.Sakthikulangara - Capithans  {Aug 15:5 Shows,Frm Aug 16:RS}
20.Karunagapally - Khans
21.Adoor - Nayanam
22.Mavellikkara - Santhosh
23.Cherthala - Paradise[2 Shows]      {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows}
24.Eramallur – Sania[1 Show]   {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:1 Show}
25.Changanassery - Abhinaya
26.Mundakkayam - Mundakkayam
27.Kanjirappally – Grand Opera
28.Erattupetta - Surya
29.Pala - Jose[3 Shows]  {Aug 15-18:RS,Frm Aug 19:3 Shows}
Pala - Universal[NS]   {Aug 15-18:2 Shows,Frm Aug 19:NS}
30.ThalayolaParambu - Nice
31.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 2[2 Shows]        {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows}
32.Kattapana - Aishwariya
33.Thodupuzha – Aishwariya  {Aug 15:5 Shows}
34.Rajakumari - Mar Baesil EVM
35.Adimali - Matha[NS]       {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:NS}
36.Kochi – EVM[2 Shows]   {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows}
37.Muvattupuzha - Issac
Muvattupuzha - Latha[2 Shows]
38.Kothamangalam - Jawahar
39.*Perumbavur - EVM 2[2 Shows]  * {Aug 15-21:RS@EVM 1,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows@EVM 2}
40.Aluva – Matha
41.Paravur - Chitranjali[2 Shows]   {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows}
42.Angamali - Carnival[2 Shows]   {Aug 15:6 Shows,Aug 16-21:5 Shows,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows}
43.Kodungallur – Kaleeshwari 1
44.Chalakkudy – Surabhi 1
45.Irinjalakuda - Mass
46.Peringottukara - Deva[3 shows]   {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:3 Shows}
47.Vadakkencherry – Thalam
48.Guruvayoor – Devaki Cinemas 1
49.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana
50.Wadakkencherry - Ashirwad
51.Kollengode - Gayathri
Kollengode - Gowri
52.Shornur - Melam
53.Kozhinjampara - Vrindhavan
Kozhinjampara - Raviraj
54.Cherpulassery - Devi 
55.Kulikkadavu - New Athulya[3 Shows]    {Sunday:RS}
56.Ponnani - Aishwariya
57.Valancherry – Popular
58.Tirur - Anugraha
59.Mannarkkad - Aaradhana
60.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya   {Aug 15-21:5 Shows,Frm Aug 22:4 Shows}
Angadippuram - Central Cine  {Aug 15-16:7 Shows,Aug 17-21:5 Shows,Frm Aug 22:4 Shows}
61.Tanur - PVS Paradise
62.Kottakkal – Sangeetha
63.Parappanangadi - Prayag
64.Malappuram - Rachana
65.Manjeri - Kairali
66.Kondotty - Kalpaka
67.Nilambur – Fairyland 1
68.Mukkam – Pee Cee
69.Koyilandi - Ambadi
70.Kalpetta - Jaithra
71.Batheri - Aishwariya
72.Vadakara - Keerthi
73.Mananthavadi - Maruthi
74.Thalassery - Liberty Paradise
75.Iritty - New India Paradise
76.Thalipparamba - Classic
77.Payyanur - Shanthi
78.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paradise
79.Kasargod - Samrat
Kasargod - Mehaboob

*Extra theatre removals*
*1 days*
*Aug 15'14*

1.Thodupuzha - Daya[5 Shows]     {Removed by Apothecary}

*2 days*
*Aug 15-17'14*

2.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 1  {Removed by Vikramadhityan}

*3 days*
*Aug 15-17'14*

3.Thalipparamba - Crown  {Removed by Kick}

*4 days*
*Aug 15-18'14*

4.Palakkadu - New Aroma    {Removed by Vela illa pattathari}
5.Mavellikkara - Sandra[NS]
6.Mavellikkara - Vallakallil  {Removed by Avatharam}

*7 days*
*Aug 15-21'14*

7.Thiruvananthapuram - Anjali
8.Thiruvananthapuram - Dhanya    {Removed by John Paul Vathil Thurakkumbol}
9.Kollam - Prince[2 Shows]
10.Kottayam - Abhilash   {Removed by Munnariyippu}
11.Palakkadu - Sathya    {Removed by Ayntham Thalamurai}
12.Nedumangadu - Rani          {Removed by Munnariyippu}
13.Kadinamkulam - Karthika       {Removed by Ayntham Thalamurai}
14.Attingal - Ganga         {Aug 15:5 Shows}   {Removed by Expandables 3}
15.Varkala - Vimala   {Aug 15:5 Shows}   {Removed by Munnariyippu}
16.Punalur - Thailekshmi    {Removed by Thirumana En Nikah}
17.Kottarakkara - Venus    {Removed by Ginger thanda}
18.Anchal - Varsha Royal Suite[1 Show]   {Aug 15:2 Shows,Frm Aug 16:1 Show}
19.Karunagapally - Tharangam     {Removed by Munnariyippu}
20.Thodupuzha - Laya   {Removed by Munnariyippu}
21.Muvattupuzha - Maria[2 Shows]
22.Kothamangalam - Ann   {Removed by Munnariyippu}
23.Perumbavur - Ashirwad
24.Aluva - Madhurya[NS]
25.Paravur - Prabhus[3 Shows]      {Removed by Munnariyippu}
26.Kodungallur - Menaka
27.Chalakkudy - Aynikkal
28.Irinjalakuda - Sindhu  {Removed by Munnariyippu}
29.Peringottukara - Devaragam2 Shows
30.Vadakkencherry - New Ragam   {Removed by Munnariyippu}
31.Wadakkencherry - CVM[5 Shows]    {Removed by Munnariyippu}
32.Cherpulassery - Grand[2 Shows]
33.Mannarkkad - Prathibha   
34.Ponnani - Davison    {Removed by Thirumana En Nikah}
35.Perinthalmanna - Savitha     {Removed by Ayntham Thalamurai}
36.Angadippuram - Preethi Chithralaya  {Removed by John Paul Vathil Thurakunnu}
37.Tanur - PVS      {Removed by Munnariyippu}
38.Malappuram - Padmam[2 Shows]
39.Thalassery - Liberty Movie House     {Removed by Ayntham Thalamurai}
40.Payyanur - Archana   {Removed by Expandables 3}
41.Kanhangad - New Vinayaka   {Removed by Munnariyippu}

*Removed after* 

*7 days*
*Aug 15 - 21’14*

1.Padanthalumoodu - IMP     {Removed by Ayntham Thalamurai}

----------


## GangsteR

Thanx macha...2nd week 79 theatres undallo...ee week kurae pokum

----------


## karthi007

> Thanx macha...2nd week 79 theatres undallo...ee week kurae pokum


onam varae enkilum pidichu nilkumonu nokam...

----------


## GangsteR

> onam varae enkilum pidichu nilkumonu nokam...


athu avar nokkikollum..nee bejarakenda

----------


## Bunny

79 centers ...good number

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> 


enthiran top 15 polum ille  :Nea:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> enthiran top 15 polum ille


ithu 2nd place ulaaa malasarantht score card akum

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu 2nd place ulaaa malasarantht score card akum







> enthiran top 15 polum ille


Endhiran Australia rlz illaarno

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KingOfKings

> Endhiran Australia rlz illaarno


http://www.behindwoods.com/features/...-23-09-10.html

Endhiran prints have started to fly around the world.

We received our first print from India this morning (September 27, 2010).

Trivia about Australian release.

1) Enthiran is premiering in Event Cinemas, Parramatta (Sydney) where Hollywood heartthrob Zac Efron walked on the red carpet for the Australian Premiere of Charlie St. Cloud, a couple of weeks back.

2) This is the first time 7 prints are being imported for a Tamil movie! Last time, it was Sivaji, the Boss which had the maximum number of prints (5 prints).

3) Endhiran is being released simultaneously in all major capital cities around Australia for the first time.

4) Sydney is having 30+ shows in three different cinemas for the first week. The tickets were booked out within a matter of days for the first week.

----------


## GangsteR

> http://www.behindwoods.com/features/...-23-09-10.html
> 
> Endhiran prints have started to fly around the world.
> 
> We received our first print from India this morning (September 27, 2010).
> 
> Trivia about Australian release.
> 
> 1) Enthiran is premiering in Event Cinemas, Parramatta (Sydney) where Hollywood heartthrob Zac Efron walked on the red carpet for the Australian Premiere of Charlie St. Cloud, a couple of weeks back.
> ...


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

@Madhavanunni innu removals kurae undo?

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan 2 Weeks Australia Box-Office $125,847 - 67.90 Lakhs Second Highest Grosser Of 2014 & 4th Highest Grosser of All Time | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan 14th Day Box Office Collection
With the end of today 2 weeks have been completed for this film on the big screen and it is making excellent business everywhere in the regions it released. Total occupancy of audience in the theatres today i.e. 14th day of release is decent enough and contributed as a good art of income. Fourteenth Day Box Office Collection of Anjaan is 1.1 Crore making its 2 Week Total Income to be around 61 Crores .
Star cast of the film being one of the most popular and successful, audience loved the script, music, performance and the superb drama. Overall the film managed to get a good grab on the screens in both the regions Andhra Pradesh and Tamil Nadu due to dual release in Tamil and Telugu with different names.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

[QUOTE=ballu;6639224]hit or flop ??.....................[/QUOTE @GangsteR Style:- MEGAHIt...ENTHIRAN Record Breakd.,

----------


## GangsteR

[QUOTE=GaniThalapathi;6648523]


> hit or flop ??.....................[/QUOTE @GangsteR Style:- MEGAHIt...ENTHIRAN Record Breakd.,


thuppaki enthiranae pottichillae  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Overseas Box office - 17.5CR :)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

[QUOTE=GangsteR;6648838]


> thuppaki enthiranae pottichillae


Mahana nadanayaa sathyaneyum ivaneyum thammil compare cheythalundallo  :Phhhh:

----------


## GangsteR

[QUOTE=xeon;6649244]


> Mahana nadanayaa sathyaneyum ivaneyum thammil compare cheythalundallo


ividae aara mahaanaya nadan thuppaaki or enthiran?  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Madhavanunni

> @Madhavanunni innu removals kurae undo?


kurachundu
naale clear picture kittu
30-40 centres undakum

----------


## GangsteR

> kurachundu
> naale clear picture kittu
> 30-40 centres undakum


k macha..onam varae 30 centres enkilum pidichu nilkumo aavo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

> Thanx macha...2nd week 79 theatres undallo...ee week kurae pokum



79centres 100theatres.........

----------


## EK rules

muvattupuzha mariayil first day mathram 4 shows...pitte divasam muthal avatharam nd apothecary 2 shows vech



> *ANJAAN -**2st Week** [Released on August 15, 2014]*
> *Run Till: August 24, 2014*
> *No of days: 10* 
> *Total No of Shows * *4967**[80 Centers + 62 extra theatres]*
> 
> *1st Week**3857 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */140 Theatres)* *||2 Extra Theatres Removed||557 SHs/D*
> *2nd Week**1110 Shows* *(**79 Centers* */100 Theatres)* *||1 + 39 Theatres Removed||370 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan 3rd Week Box Office Collections Report
Anjaan 1st Day Collections – 11.5 Crores
Anjaan 2nd Day Collections – 10.2 Crores
Anjaan 3rd Day Collections – 9.2 Crores
Anjaan 4th Day Box Office Collection/Vasool – 6.7
Crores
Anjaan 5th Day Box Office Collection Report/
Vasool – 6.0 Crores
Anjaan 6th Day Collections – 5.4 Crores
Anjaan 7th Day Colletions – 4.7 Crores
Anjaan 8th Day Colletions – 4.0 Crores
Anjaan 9th Day Colletions – 3.4 Crores
Anjaan 10th Day Colletions/Vasool – 2.8 Crores
Anjaan 11th Day Colletions/Vasool – 2.2 Crores
Anjaan 12th Day Colletions/Vasool – 1.8 Crores
Anjaan 13th Day Colletions/Vasool – 1.2 Crores
Anjaan 14th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.8 Crores
Anjaan 15th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.7 Crores
Anjaan 16th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.6 Crores
Anjaan 17th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.5 Crores

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan US 3rd Weekend BO $173 From 2 Location - Total $182,007 1.10 Crore | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan declared AVERAGE. Fair number of shows
even now despite -ve reviews. Chennai city gross
estimate till date - 4.58 crores

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

Week : 3
Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 4,57,91,186
Verdict: Average
Anjaan has this many shows in its 3rd week, despite negative reviews, thanks to Suriya's pull among the audiences and the huge marketing wave all along

----------


## ghostrider999

Romance Section Ozhivaaki Kurachu Koodi Action pack And Cliax Ayirunnel Padam Vere Level Ethiyene :)

----------


## GangsteR

> Week : 3
> Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 4,57,91,186
> Verdict: Average
> Anjaan has this many shows in its 3rd week, despite negative reviews, thanks to Suriya's pull among the audiences and the huge marketing wave all along


Behindwoods report allae

----------


## GangsteR

> Romance Section Ozhivaaki Kurachu Koodi Action pack And Cliax Ayirunnel Padam Vere Level Ethiyene :)


padam kando

----------


## ghostrider999

> padam kando


Padam Kandathu Kondelle Parenje  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam Kandathu Kondelle Parenje


kaanateyum parayallo

----------


## Madhavanunni

*ANJAAN -**3rd Week** [Released on August 15, 2014]*
*Run Till: August 31, 2014*
*No of days: 17* 
*Total No of Shows * *6823**[81 Centers + 62 extra theatres]*

*1st Week**3857 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */140 Theatres)* *||2 Extra Theatres Removed||557 SHs/D*
*2nd Week**2590 Shows* *(**79 Centers* */100 Theatres)* *||1 + 39 Theatres Removed||370 SHs/D*
*3rd Week**376 Shows* *(**42 Centers* */44 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||38 + 19 Theatres Removed||128 SHs/D*


1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ajantha
2.Ernakulam - Saritha[2 Shows]     {Aug 15-28:RS,Frm Aug 29:2 Shows}
Ernakulam - PVR[2 Shows]          {Aug 15-21:10 Shows,Aug 22-28:4 Shows,Frm Aug 29:2 Shows}
3.Kozhikode - Kairali[5 Shows]
Kozhikode - Film City[3 Shows]  {Aug 15-18:8 Shows,Aug 19-28:5 Shows,Frm Aug 29:3 Shows}
4.Kollam - Grand
*5.Alapuzha - Sas Shanthi*   {Aug 15-28:RS@Pankaj,Frm Aug 29:RS@Sas Shanthi}
6.Kottayam - Anashwara
7.Thrissur - Jose[NS]   {Aug 15-21:RS,Aug 22-28:2 Shows,Frm Aug 29:NS}
8.Palakkadu - Sri Devi Durga      {Aug 15-28:5 Shows,Frm Aug 29:RS}
9.Kannur- Little Kavitha   {Aug 15-21:2 Shows,Frm Aug 22:RS}
10.Nedumangadu - Surya
*11.Attingal - Thapasya Paradise*   {Aug 15-28:RS@Thapasya,Frm Aug 29:RS@Thapasya Paradise}
12.Punalur - Sree Padmanabha
*13.Karunagapally - Tharangam[NS] *  {Aug 15-28:RS@Khans,Frm Aug 29:NS@Tharangam}
14.Mavellikkara - Santhosh[NS]   {Aug 15-28:RS,Frm Aug 29:NS}
15.Changanassery - Abhinaya
16.Pala - Universal[NS]   {Aug 15-18:2 Shows,Frm Aug 19:NS}
17.ThalayolaParambu - Nice[NS]   {Aug 15-18:2 Shows,Frm Aug 19:NS}
18.Kattapana - Aishwariya
*19.Thodupuzha  New[2 Shows] * {Aug 15:5 Shows}    {Aug 15-28:RS@Aishwariya,Frm Aug 29:2 Shows@New}
20.Kochi  Ajantha[3 Shows]    {Aug 15-21:RS,Aug 22-28:2 Shows@EVM,Frm Aug 29:3 Shows@Ajantha}     
21.Muvattupuzha - Issac[NS]        {Aug 15-28:RS,Frm Aug 29:NS}
22.*Perumbavur - EVM 2  * {Aug 15-21:RS@EVM 1,Aug 22-30:2 Shows@EVM 2,Frm Aug 31:RS}
23.Paravur - Chitranjali[NS]   {Aug 15-21:RS,Aug 22-28:2 Shows,Frm Aug 29:NS}
24.Peringottukara - Devaragam[2 Shows]   {Aug 15-21:RS,Aug 22-28:3 Shows@Deva,Frm Aug 29:2 Shows@Devaragam}
25.Guruvayoor  Devaki Cinemas 1[2 shows]     {Aug 15-28:RS,then 2 days break,Frm Aug 31:2 Shows}
26.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana  
27.Wadakkencherry - Jayabharath[2 Shows]    {Aug 15-28:RS@Ashirwad,Frm Aug 29:2 Shows@Jayabharath}
28.Kollengode - Gayathri
29.Shornur - Melam[2 Shows]   {Aug 15-28:RS,Frm Aug 29:2 Shows}
30.Kozhinjampara - Raviraj
31.Cherpulassery - Devi[2 Shows]   {Aug 15-28:RS,Frm Aug 29:2 Shows}
32.Ponnani - Aishwariya[2 Shows]   {Aug 15-28:RS,Frm Aug 29:2 Shows}
33.Mannarkkad - Aaradhana[2 Shows]   {Aug 15-28:RS,Frm Aug 29:2 Shows}
34.Mukkam  Pee Cee
*35.Batheri - Athulya[3 Shows]*    {Aug 15-28:RS@Aishwariya,Frm Aug 29:3 Shows@Athulya}
*36.Vadakara - Mudra[2 Shows]  *  {Aug 15-28:RS@Keerthi,Frm Aug 29:2 Shows@Mudra}
37.Mananthavadi - Maruthi
*38.Thalassery - Liberty Mini Paradise[3 Shows]*   {Aug 15-28:RS@Liberty Paradise,Frm Aug 29:3 Shows@Liberty Mini Paradise}
*39.Payyanur - Shanthi Cine Magic*  {Auf 15-28:RS@Shanthi,Frm Aug 29:RS@Shanthi Cine Magic}
40.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paradise[2 Shows]   {Aug 15-28:RS,Frm Aug 29:2 Shows}
41.Kasargod - Mehaboob

*Late Release*
*Frm Aug 29(1st Week)*

42.Thiruvalla - Chilanka

*Extra theatre removals*
*1 days*
*Aug 15'14*

1.Thodupuzha - Daya[5 Shows]     {Removed by Apothecary}

*2 days*
*Aug 15-17'14*

2.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 1  {Removed by Vikramadhityan}

*3 days*
*Aug 15-17'14*

3.Thalipparamba - Crown  {Removed by Kick}

*4 days*
*Aug 15-18'14*

4.Palakkadu - New Aroma    {Removed by Vela illa pattathari}
5.Mavellikkara - Sandra[NS]
6.Mavellikkara - Vallakallil  {Removed by Avatharam}

*7 days*
*Aug 15-21'14*

7.Thiruvananthapuram - Anjali
8.Thiruvananthapuram - Dhanya    {Removed by John Paul Vathil Thurakkumbol}
9.Kollam - Prince[2 Shows]
10.Kottayam - Abhilash   {Removed by Munnariyippu}
11.Palakkadu - Sathya    {Removed by Ayntham Thalamurai}
12.Nedumangadu - Rani          {Removed by Munnariyippu}
13.Kadinamkulam - Karthika       {Removed by Ayntham Thalamurai}
14.Attingal - Ganga         {Aug 15:5 Shows}   {Removed by Expandables 3}
15.Varkala - Vimala   {Aug 15:5 Shows}   {Removed by Munnariyippu}
16.Punalur - Thailekshmi    {Removed by Thirumana En Nikah}
17.Kottarakkara - Venus    {Removed by Ginger thanda}
18.Anchal - Varsha Royal Suite[1 Show]   {Aug 15:2 Shows,Frm Aug 16:1 Show}
19.Karunagapally - Tharangam     {Removed by Munnariyippu}
20.Thodupuzha - Laya   {Removed by Munnariyippu}
21.Muvattupuzha - Maria[2 Shows]
22.Kothamangalam - Ann   {Removed by Munnariyippu}
23.Perumbavur - Ashirwad
24.Aluva - Madhurya[NS]
25.Paravur - Prabhus[3 Shows]      {Removed by Munnariyippu}
26.Kodungallur - Menaka
27.Chalakkudy - Aynikkal
28.Irinjalakuda - Sindhu  {Removed by Munnariyippu}
29.Peringottukara - Devaragam2 Shows
30.Vadakkencherry - New Ragam   {Removed by Munnariyippu}
31.Wadakkencherry - CVM[5 Shows]    {Removed by Munnariyippu}
32.Cherpulassery - Grand[2 Shows]
33.Mannarkkad - Prathibha   
34.Ponnani - Davison    {Removed by Thirumana En Nikah}
35.Perinthalmanna - Savitha     {Removed by Ayntham Thalamurai}
36.Angadippuram - Preethi Chithralaya  {Removed by John Paul Vathil Thurakunnu}
37.Tanur - PVS      {Removed by Munnariyippu}
38.Malappuram - Padmam[2 Shows]
39.Thalassery - Liberty Movie House     {Removed by Ayntham Thalamurai}
40.Payyanur - Archana   {Removed by Expandables 3}
41.Kanhangad - New Vinayaka   {Removed by Munnariyippu}

*14 days*
*Aug 15-28'14*

42.Thiruvananthapuram - Sreekumar  {Removed by Peruchazhi}
43.Ernakulam - Kavitha      {Removed by Peruchazhi}
44.Ernakulam - Cinemax[3 Shows]          {Aug 15-21:6 Shows,Frm Aug 22:3 Shows}
45.Ernakulam - Q Cinemas[1 Show]        {Aug 15-21:8 Shows,Frm Aug 22:1 Shows}
46.Kozhikode - Ganga   {Removed by Irumbu Kuthirai}
47.Kollam - Dhanya[2 Shows] || Remya[3 Shows]   {Aug 15-21:5 Shows@Dhanya,Frm Aug 22:Dhanya(2 Shows)||Remya(3 Shows)}
48.Kollam - Carnival[2 Shows]    {Aug 15-21:5 Shows,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows}    
49..Pathanamthitta - Aishwariya[NS]  {Aug 15-21:3 Shows,Frm Aug 22:NS}
50.Thrissur - Swapna    {Removed by Ninja Turtles}
51.Kannur - NS     {Removed by Irumbu Kuthirai}
52.Kaliyikkavila - Sree Kaleeshwari   {Removed by Peruchazhi}
53.Kadinamkulam - V Tracks    {Removed by Peruchazhi}
54.Attingal - Dreams   {Aug 15:5 Shows}    {Removed by Peruchazhi}
55.Pala - Jose[3 Shows]  {Aug 15-18:RS,Frm Aug 19:3 Shows}    {Removed by Expandables 3}
56.Muvattupuzha - Latha[2 Shows]
57.Kozhinjampara - Vrindhavan    {Removed by Peruchazhi}
58.Kollengode - Gowri
59.Angadippuram - Central Cine  {Aug 15-16:7 Shows,Aug 17-21:5 Shows,Frm Aug 22:4 Shows}
60.Kasargod - Samrat      {Removed by Irumbu Kuthirai}

*Removed after* 

*7 days*
*Aug 15 - 2114*

1.Padanthalumoodu - IMP     {Removed by Ayntham Thalamurai}

*14 days*
*Aug 15 - 2814*

2.Pathanamthitta - Dhanya[5 Shows]   {Frm Aug 17:5 Shows}         {Removed by Peruchazhi}
3.Kaliyikkavila - Thameens Max[2 Shows]    {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows}
4.Vetturoad - Harishree    {Removed by Raja Natwarlal}
5.Varkala - S.R {Removed by Peruchazhi}
6.Anchal  Varsha   {Aug 15:6 Shows}
7.Kottarakkara - Minerva   {Removed by Munnariyippu}
8.Sakthikulangara - Capithans  {Aug 15:5 Shows,Frm Aug 16:RS}  {Removed by Peruchazhi}
9.Adoor - Nayanam    {Removed by Peruchazhi}
10.Cherthala - Paradise[2 Shows]      {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows}
11.Eramallur  Sania[1 Show]   {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:1 Show}
12.Mundakkayam - Mundakkayam    {Removed by Peruchazhi}
13.Kanjirappally  Grand Opera        {Removed by Peruchazhi}
14.Erattupetta - Surya     {Removed by Singham 3}
15.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 2[2 Shows]        {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows}
16.Rajakumari - Mar Baesil EVM         {Removed by Peruchazhi}
17.Adimali - Matha[NS]       {Aug 15-21:RS,Frm Aug 22:NS}         {Removed by Peruchazhi}
18.Kothamangalam - Jawahar   {Removed by Peruchazhi}
19.Aluva  Matha          {Removed by Raja Natwarlal}
20.Angamali - Carnival[2 Shows]   {Aug 15:6 Shows,Aug 16-21:5 Shows,Frm Aug 22:2 Shows}
21.Kodungallur  Kaleeshwari 1    {Removed by Peruchazhi}
22.Chalakkudy  Surabhi 1      {Removed by Peruchazhi}
23.Irinjalakuda - Mass         {Removed by Peruchazhi}
24.Vadakkencherry  Thalam      {Removed by Peruchazhi}
25.Kulikkadavu - New Athulya[3 Shows]    {Sunday:RS}  {Removed by Thirumanam En Nikah}
26.Valancherry  Popular  {Removed by Ithuthanda Police}
27.Tirur - Anugraha {Removed by Munnariyippu}
28.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya   {Aug 15-21:5 Shows,Frm Aug 22:4 Shows}
29.Tanur - PVS Paradise     {Removed by Peruchazhi}
30.Kottakkal  Sangeetha   {Removed by Munnariyippu}
31.Parappanangadi - Prayag   {Removed by Peruchazhi}
32.Malappuram - Rachana    {Removed by Peruchazhi}
33.Manjeri - Kairali    {Removed by Peruchazhi}
34.Nilambur  Fairyland 1    {Removed by Peruchazhi}
35.Kondotty - Kalpaka     {Removed by Peruchazhi}
36.Koyilandi - Ambadi  {Removed by Hello Boss}
37.Kalpetta - Jaithra   {Removed by Irumbu Kuthirai}
38.Iritty - New India Paradise {Removed by Peruchazhi}
39.Thalipparamba - Classic  {Removed by Peruchazhi}

----------


## PaandyNaattu Thangam

thanks Unnimadhavan.

----------


## GangsteR

Thanx macha.... 6k + shows aayi allae....singam2 10k undaarnu

----------


## karthi007

> Thanx macha.... 6k + shows aayi allae....singam2 10k undaarnu


ee week terikkum...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

3.ANJAAN



Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from
Aug 25th 2014 to Aug 31st 2014
Week : 3
Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 4,57,91,186
Verdict: Average
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 108
Average Theatre Occupancy (Weekend): 55%
Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 21,73,726
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekdays): 264
Average Theatre Occupancy (Weekdays): 30%
Collection in Chennai (Weekdays): Rs. 43,44,120

Anjaan has this many shows in its 3rd week, despite
negative reviews, thanks to Suriya's pull among the
audiences and the huge marketing wave all along

----------


## GangsteR

ANJAAN - WEEK : 2 RANKING : 1
Aug 18th 2014 to Aug 24th 2014
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend) : 201
Ave Theatre occupancy (weekend) : 70%
Collection in Chennai (Weekend) : Rs. 76,29,930
No. Shows in Chennai  (Weekdays) : 428
Ave Theatre occupancy (Weekdays) : 40%
Collection in Chennai (Weekdays) : Rs. 80,49,888
Anjaan has seen a noticeable reduction in shows thanks to
the emergence of KTVI and also its own negative reviews.
But the film continues to be on top, this week as well.

----------


## GangsteR

ANJAAN - WEEK : 1 RANKING : 1
Aug 11th 2014 to Aug 17th 2014
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend) : 573
Ave Theatre occupancy (weekend) : 96%
Collection in Chennai (Weekend) : Rs. 2,35,93,522
Despite largely negative reviews, Anjaan has made a real
killing at the Chennai box office in the opening weekend.
The first 3 days collection figure is a new city record by far.
The strong advance bookings have helped the film sail
through. We have to see how the weekdays hold up.
From January 2014's releases, the rankings will be based
on box-office collections only from theaters in the
Chennai City trade area:
Theaters which fall under the Chennai City trade area are -
Udhayam complex, Kamala complex, PVR Multiplex, Inox
Multiplex Mylapore, Escape Cinemas, Sathyam Cinemas,
Devi Cineplex, Shanti complex, Anna, Pilot, Woodlands
complex, Casino, Albert complex, Abirami Mega Mall,
Motcham complex, Sangam Cinemas, Ega Cinemas,
Bharath, Maharani, Agasthya, IDream, AVM Rajeswari, Sri
Brindha, S2 Perambur, Ganapathyram and MM
Box office collection is calculated taking into account the
number of shows and theater occupancy in theaters falling
under the Chennai City trade area. These are details not
shared by the producers, distributors or theater owners
who cannot be held responsible for the collection figures
listed. There might be variations from the exact collection
details.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Telugu Movie Third Wednesday
Total Collection
After two weeks rocking performance, Surya’s
Anjaan is now slowing down on its third week.
Anjaan is the first south Indian film to release in
digital screens worldwide on 1400 screens. It has
become one of the good released of this month and
year as well. Despite negative reviews film shocked
everyone with its beyond expectation performance in
cinemas across the world. Today on its 20th day
film collected a decent total of Rs.20 lacs. Film has
now garnered more than Rs.72 crores on its
account. After powerful first week and good second
week, start of the third week for Anjaan has come
up like an ordinary release. Its performance declined
with some negative word of mouth spreading about
the gangster flick. Several shows have been reduced
and allotted to Partheipan’s latest release “KTVS.”
However, film has now already got the blockbuster
status.
Anjaan Movie First Week
Collection
Anjaan Movie Second Week
Collection
Related Posts
16th Day Collection of Singham
Returns- 3rd Saturday Total
Income
15th Day Collection of Singham
Returns- 3rd Friday Income
Singham Returns break Kick
Record on 1st Day- Collected 29
crore at Box Office
Singham Returns First Day
Business at Box Office
Singham Returns Collection in
North- Delhi, Chandigarh, UP etc
Posted by Vi-Kash on 03 September 2014 under
Box Office Collection, Singham Returns, Tollywood
1

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Kerala Hit ooooooodeda

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan US 3rd Weekend BO $173 From 2 Location - Total $182,007 1.10 Crore | #Suriya

----------


## GangsteR

> Kerala Hit ooooooodeda


entho....enganaeeee???

----------


## karthi007

> Anjaan US 3rd Weekend BO $173 From 2 Location - Total $182,007 1.10 Crore | #Suriya


aarkkariyaam  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> aarkkariyaam


 :Yeye:   :Kalikkuva:

----------


## National Star

padam hit aayille..  :Band:

----------


## nickynicky

> padam hit aayille..


athum hit ayii

----------


## Bunny

> athum hit ayii


Evide :Eek:

----------


## Bunny

Gangster evidunokkayo entho reports post cheytha padam hit avumo...

----------


## michael

> Behindwoods report allae


athae repost aano......

----------


## michael

vijay fans nalla choriyaanello...

----------


## GangsteR

> padam hit aayille..


hit aanu  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Gangster evidunokkayo entho reports post cheytha padam hit avumo...


suriya filmsinu matram report kandal ningal vishwasikkillae

----------


## GangsteR

> vijay fans nalla choriyaanello...


athae..........

----------


## michael

> athae..........


avanmaarku vijay padmallathae verae padam onnum vijayikunnathu pidikilla ennu thonnunnu..ajith surya karthi threadukalil evanmaar katta choriyaanu.......

----------


## Bunny

> suriya filmsinu matram report kandal ningal vishwasikkillae


Dai ith flop Ann.....
Look Chennai Ann etavum koodutal collection varunne....avide bw vare average Ann koduthekune...

Pinne ith nammal ivide kidann paranja flop ayath hit avukayo hit ayath flop avukayo illa...

----------


## Bunny

> avanmaarku vijay padmallathae verae padam onnum vijayikunnathu pidikilla ennu thonnunnu..ajith surya karthi threadukalil evanmaar katta choriyaanu.......


Sheri Anna......

----------


## GangsteR

> Dai ith flop Ann.....
> Look Chennai Ann etavum koodutal collection varunne....avide bw vare average Ann koduthekune...
> 
> Pinne ith nammal ivide kidann paranja flop ayath hit avukayo hit ayath flop avukayo illa...


padam odi tirattae apol teerunanikkam flop aano ennu  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Is No.1 At Malaysia - 2014 | 3rd Week BO
$67,590. Grand Total $1,320,651 | 8.00 Crore Highest
grossing Tamil Film |

----------


## sali

Ethu hit ano ?...

----------


## Bunny

> padam odi tirattae apol teerunanikkam flop aano ennu


  padam ekadesham odi teernu......

----------


## nickynicky

> Evide


etho thread lu ( i think manglish thread lu ) aro theate collecton etahulu ...ethu etyrayo crore collection keralthilu thanne etitundayirunnu

----------


## nickynicky

> Evide


evide vayichatha
http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post6653799

----------


## PaandyNaattu Thangam

.




> Ethu hit ano ?...


I think Anjaan's failure is final.  :Kalikkuva:   :Tongue:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ethu hit ano ?...


yes.......

----------


## GangsteR

> padam ekadesham odi teernu......


njan arinjillallo...haha

----------


## GangsteR

> .
> 
> 
> 
> I think Anjaan's failure is final.


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Bunny

Gangster anjan is only hit for you...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Gangster anjan is only hit for you...


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Bunny

> 


 :Namichu:  ...

----------


## GangsteR

> ...


njanum  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Movie Screened Today 2 All Students &
Teacher At River Side School In Celebration To
Teachers Day

----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan US 3rd Weekend BO $173 From 2
Location - Total $182,007 1.10 Crore |

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdZzW6QzN-s&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

• #Suriya Rules Malaysia Boxoffice In All Time Top Ten Grossing Film | #Singam2 ( 3 ) | #Aadhavan ( 7 ) | #Anjaan ( 9 ) | #Singam ( 8 )

----------


## karthi007

keralatil decent run polum illa

----------


## GangsteR

Watch manorama....singam interview now

----------


## GangsteR

> keralatil decent run polum illa


.....????????

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Gangster anjan is only hit for you...


Avante Surya Karthi ajith thrad hit sure anu

----------


## GangsteR

> Avante Surya Karthi ajith thrad hit sure anu


ithu matram alla....Njan tudangiya ellaa threadum hit aakaarundu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

25days  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ram Muthuram Cinemas @ RamCinemas 
#Anjaan Completed its 25th day in our theatre !! '
BanG HIT ' Congrats @Dhananjayang

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya Interview To Mazhavil Manorama Yesterday 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgIaE5gzs7w&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

Part - 2 : #Suriya Interview Mazhavil Manorama 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut6uY0Et5HM&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

Part - 3 : #Suriya Interview Mazhavil Manorama 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUGZYTesXgo&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swmhBytsolk&sns=tw

----------


## GangsteR

•Suriya Rules Malaysia Boxoffice In All Time Top Ten Grossing Film | #Singam2 ( 3 ) | #Aadhavan ( 7 ) | #Anjaan ( 9 ) | #Singam ( 8 )

----------


## karthi007

:Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


enthu patti??

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

http://cinemalead.com/slide-show-id-1-salim1995.htm

----------


## GangsteR

> http://cinemalead.com/slide-show-id-1-salim1995.htm


salim?????

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan compled 25 days
Suriya starrer Anjaan has successfully completed 25-day run. Though it got mixed reviews, yet it managed to garner good collection.Directed by Lingusamy, Anjaan features Suriya, Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal in lead roles.
Music is by Yuvan Shankar Raja and camera by Santosh
Sivan.A major portion of the movie was shot in Mumbai
and Suriya played a Mumbai don in the film.
Anjaan was the biggest release in Suriya's career.Suriya is
now busy shooting for Venkat Prabhu's film Masss.

----------


## Paapi8thstd

:Giveup:  Thalaiva, Jilla, Billa2 okke hit aanel ithu super hitaa...athil aarkum samshayam venda.

----------


## karthi007

> Thalaiva, Jilla, Billa2 okke hit aanel ithu super hitaa...athil aarkum samshayam venda.


comedy aanenkil okkk..

----------


## karthi007

> enthu patti??


bang hit allae..so

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> comedy aanenkil okkk..


 :Ahupinne: Ithil entha commedy?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Thalaiva, Jilla, Billa2 okke hit aanel ithu super hitaa...athil aarkum samshayam venda.


Anjaante pakuthi polum odata thalaivaa okae avanmarkku superhit aanu... Decent run ulla anjaan flop  :Vedi:

----------


## GangsteR

> comedy aanenkil okkk..


 :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Thalaiva, Jilla, Billa2 okke hit aanel ithu super hitaa...athil aarkum samshayam venda.


Veeram Enthey vittu poyo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Anjaante pakuthi polum odata thalaivaa okae avanmarkku superhit aanu... Decent run ulla anjaan flop


Ninte Thread Tittle Thanne mathi...Kerala hit polum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Ninte Thread Tittle Thanne mathi...Kerala hit polum


keralatil 8k shows aayittundu.  podae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> keralatil 8k shows aayittundu.  podae


So................

----------


## GangsteR

> So................


hit aanu.......

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> hit aanu.......


Ennittu...........

----------


## karthi007

> Ithil entha commedy?


eniku anganaya thonniyae

----------


## GangsteR

> Ennittu...........


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Veeram Enthey vittu poyo


 :Tongue Smilie: Thalaiva, Jilla and Billa2 hit aavumbo Veeram flop alle. atha listil cherkathey.

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> eniku anganaya thonniyae


hee hee Vijay's fans eppozhum fantasy logathalle..appo anganaye thonu  :Giveup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Thalaiva, Jilla and Billa2 hit aavumbo Veeram flop alle. atha listil cherkathey.


Arambam Vittathano

----------


## GangsteR

> hee hee Vijay's fans eppozhum fantasy logathalle..appo anganaye thonu


avarudae adutha fantasy film varunnundu

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.vikatan.com/flip/special_book.php

----------


## GangsteR

Yesterday

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

6. ANJAAN



Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from
Sep 01st 2014 to Sep 07th 2014

Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from
Sep 01st 2014 to Sep 07th 2014
Week : 4
Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 4,74,27,230
Verdict: Average
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 27
Average Theatre Occupancy (Weekend): 35%
Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 2,82,434
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekdays): 140
Average Theatre Occupancy (Weekdays): 25%
Collection in Chennai (Weekdays): Rs. 13,53,610

----------


## GangsteR

ANJAAN PREVIOUS WEEK RANKINGS
ANJAAN - WEEK : 3 RANKING : 3
Aug 25th 2014 to Aug 31st 2014
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend) : 108
Ave Theatre occupancy (weekend) : 55%
Collection in Chennai (Weekend) : Rs. 21,73,726
No. Shows in Chennai  (Weekdays) : 264
Ave Theatre occupancy (Weekdays) : 30%
Collection in Chennai (Weekdays) : Rs. 43,44,120
Anjaan has this many shows in its 3rd week, despite
negative reviews, thanks to Suriya's pull among the
audiences and the huge marketing wave all along

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Yesterday


Ticket Rate RS 10. . .

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Ticket Rate RS 10. . .


nee ividunnaano tuppakki kandathu?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> nee ividunnaano tuppakki kandathu?


Ticket Rate Rs 10 anu bro

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## michael

keralathil evidelum 4th week undo... @Madhavanunni

----------


## GangsteR

> Ticket Rate Rs 10 anu bro


evideya athu?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

[QUOTE=GaniThalapathi;6684859][/QUOTE @GangsteR . . . . .

----------


## PaandyNaattu Thangam

> 


  @GangsteR

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

[QUOTE=GaniThalapathi;6686092]


> [/QUOTE @GangsteR . . . . .


tamil  :Dntknw:

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR


 :Giveup: ......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'അഞ്ചാൻ' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ അൽപം 'എക്സ്പോസ്'
ചെയ്ത് ആരാധകരുടെ നെഞ്ചിടിപ്പ് കൂട്ടിയ സൂപ്പർ
നായിക സാമന്ത കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ഒരു
അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ പറഞ്ഞ കാര്യം നേരത്തെ കൂട്ടിയ
നെഞ്ചിടിപ്പ് നിർത്താൻ പോന്നതാണ്. അത്
മറ്റൊന്നുമല്ല.. സാമന്ത സിനിമയോട് വിട
പറയാനുള്ള തയ്യാറെടുപ്പിലാണ്.
എനിക്ക് കൈ നിറയെ സിനിമയുള്ള ഈ സമയത്ത്
തന്നെ സിനിമയോട് വിട പറയണം എന്നാണ്
എന്റെ ആഗ്രഹം. നാളെയൊരു
ദിവസം സിനിമകളൊന്നും ഇല്ലാത്ത ഒരു സമയത്ത്
വിട പറയുന്നതിനേക്കാൾ നല്ലതല്ലേ ഈ
സമയം എന്നാണ് സാമന്ത പറയുന്നത്.
അഭിനയിക്കുന്ന സിനിമകളുടെ എണ്ണത്തിൽ ഞാൻ
വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നില്ല. ഇപ്പോൾ ഞാൻ കമ്മിറ്റ്
ചെയ്ത ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ ഞാൻ ഓടിനടന്നാണ്
അഭിനയിക്കുന്നത്. എന്റെ ആഗ്രഹം, ഈ കമ്മിറ്റ്
ചെയ്ത ചിത്രങ്ങൾ പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയിട്ട് അഭിനയ
ജീവിതത്തോട് വിട പറയണം എന്നാണ്
എന്നാൽ അഭിമുഖത്തിന്റെ അവസാനം സാമന്ത
പറഞ്ഞത് ആരാധകർക്ക് പ്രതീക്ഷയ്ക്ക് വക നൽകുന്ന
ഒരു കാര്യമാണ്. സിനിമ വിടണം എന്ന് തനിക്ക്
ആഗ്രഹമുണ്ടെന്നും തന്റെ സുഹൃത്തുക്കൾ
ഇത്രയും പെട്ടന്ന് സിനിമയോട് ഗുഡ് ബൈ പറയാൻ
സമ്മതിക്കുന്നില്ല എന്നാണ് സാമന്ത പറയുന്നത്.
വിജയ്യുടെ 'കത്തി', വിക്രമിന്റെ 'പത്ത്
എണ്ട്രതുക്കുള്ളേ' എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ
സാമന്തയാണ് നായിക. വിക്രം ചിത്രത്തിൽ
ഡബിൾ റോളിലാണ് സാമന്ത പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുന്നത്.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Does Fantastic At Malaysia BoxOffice 4
Weeks Collection 8.25 Crore | Progressing With 4
Location In Week 5 |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

BB of the year aayo?

----------


## GangsteR

5th week  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> BB of the year aayo?


ee week koodi kazhinju BB aakum

----------


## GangsteR

Inn tvm ajantayil ninnum maari

----------


## GangsteR

@Madhavanunni ipol etra theatril undu

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha opens up about her bikini act!
Lot of eye brows were raised when Samantha came in a bikini in Anjaan . Finally, she opens about why she wore a bikini in Anjaan . Samantha had done
mostly homely roles in Tamil earlier with Baana Kaathaadi
and NEP. She wanted to break that image and hence gave
a go ahead for bikini in Anjaan. She thanks Anjaan DOP
Santosh Sivan for showing her very beautifully in the
movie.
Samantha says she received lot of feedback – both
positive and negative about her bikini act. Also she says
for her to stand out in a Mass hero oriented movie like
Anjaan – she had to resort to a gimmick like bikini.
Samantha's career is at a high in Tamil with Kaththi Vijay
and 10 Ennratharkulla with Vikram lined up. She
desperately wants a hit in Tamil and make her detractors
eat crow.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha opens up about her bikini act
For the first time, hot and happening actress Samantha has
opened up about the comments which she got for her bikini act
in Anjaan. "Before Anjaan, my friends would say ' You have
acted well' but after watching Anjaan they told me that I
looked beautiful, all thanks to Santosh Sivan's magic" said
Samantha to a Tamil magazine.
About her bikini act, Samantha said "I got both positive
and negative feedbacks for the bikini costume. I think the
negative comments are because of the fact that I did
homely roles in my previous films like Neethane En
Ponvasantham and Bana Kathadi". Samantha added
"People should not say that Samantha is fit only for
homely roles, hence I accepted to sport bikini for the
particular song".
Samantha concluded by saying "For a mass hero film like
Anjaan, reviewers should mention "Heroine is looking
beautiful and hence the bikini trick".

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Suriya Requested Not 2 Try #Anjaan Tooth Pick
Style With Big Stick It Might Hurt The Stick Used In
Film Is Tiny & So Able 2 Hide In Mouth

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Total Box Office
Collections Report
Anjaan 1st Day Collections – 11.5 Crores
Anjaan 2nd Day Collections – 10.2 Crores
Anjaan 3rd Day Collections – 9.2 Crores
Anjaan 4th Day Box Office Collection/Vasool – 6.7
Crores
Anjaan 5th Day Box Office Collection Report/
Vasool – 6.0 Crores
Anjaan 6th Day Collections – 5.4 Crores
Anjaan 7th Day Colletions – 4.7 Crores
Anjaan 8th Day Colletions – 4.0 Crores
Anjaan 9th Day Colletions – 3.4 Crores
Anjaan 10th Day Colletions/Vasool – 2.8 Crores
Anjaan 11th Day Colletions/Vasool – 2.2 Crores
Anjaan 12th Day Colletions/Vasool – 1.8 Crores
Anjaan 13th Day Colletions/Vasool – 1.2 Crores
Anjaan 14th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.8 Crores
Anjaan 15th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.7 Crores
Anjaan 16th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.6 Crores
Anjaan 17th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.5 Crores
Anjaan 18th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.4 Crores
Anjaan 19th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.3 Crores
Anjaan 20th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.3 Crores
Anjaan 21st Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.2 Crores
Anjaan 22nd Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.2 Crores
Anjaan 23rh Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.2 Crores
Anjaan 24th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.2 Crores
Anjaan 25th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.2 Crores
Anjaan 26th Day Colletions/Vasool – 0.1 Crores
Anjaan 27th Day Collections – 0.1 Crore
Anjaan 27 Days Box Office Collections/
Vasool Total – 73.70 Crores (Aprox)

----------


## EK rules

gomedy anallo..



> Anjaan Total Box Office
> Collections Report
> Anjaan 1st Day Collections – 11.5 Crores
> Anjaan 2nd Day Collections – 10.2 Crores
> Anjaan 3rd Day Collections – 9.2 Crores
> Anjaan 4th Day Box Office Collection/Vasool – 6.7
> Crores
> Anjaan 5th Day Box Office Collection Report/
> Vasool – 6.0 Crores
> ...

----------


## GangsteR

> gomedy anallo..


athae muttan comedy

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## EK rules

ayyo sahikkan pattunnilla...



> athae muttan comedy

----------


## GangsteR

> ayyo sahikkan pattunnilla...


 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## karthi007

> Anjaan Total Box Office
> Collections Report
> Anjaan 1st Day Collections  11.5 Crores
> Anjaan 2nd Day Collections  10.2 Crores
> Anjaan 3rd Day Collections  9.2 Crores
> Anjaan 4th Day Box Office Collection/Vasool  6.7
> Crores
> Anjaan 5th Day Box Office Collection Report/
> Vasool  6.0 Crores
> ...


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## karthi007

Mass blockbuster hit allae

----------


## GangsteR

> Mass blockbuster hit allae


..............

----------


## michael

padam enthayalum flop aayillae....initial kondu rekshapettu...

----------


## GangsteR

> padam enthayalum flop aayillae....initial kondu rekshapettu...


kittaan ullathu kittiyittundu namukku athu mati.... itra negative  report vanna vj annantae film aarnenkil kanarnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

> kittaan ullathu kittiyittundu namukku athu mati.... itra negative  report vanna vj annantae film aarnenkil kanarnu


sura ormippikaruthu...........

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> sura ormippikaruthu...........


Raktha Charithram Ortholooo....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> kittaan ullathu kittiyittundu namukku athu mati.... itra negative  report vanna vj annantae film aarnenkil kanarnu


Anjan Alltime BB.....

----------


## GangsteR

> sura ormippikaruthu...........


aa padam kanda hangover ithuvarae mariyitilla....vijay kurae stories kettittu select cheyta padam aanu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Raktha Charithram Ortholooo....


Rakta charitram aarum mosham padam ennu paranjitilla...surayumayono comparison..kollaam

----------


## GangsteR

> Anjan Alltime BB.....


allaa pinnae....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Rakta charitram aarum mosham padam ennu paranjitilla...surayumayono comparison..kollaam


Anjanum Arum Mosham Paranjitila... Ayyo Surya Megastar Anu. No Comprisn.

----------


## GangsteR

> Anjanum Arum Mosham Paranjitila... Ayyo Surya Megastar Anu. No Comprisn.


Njan Surya ennalla paranjathu..SURA aanu

----------


## michael

> aa padam kanda hangover ithuvarae mariyitilla....vijay kurae stories kettittu select cheyta padam aanu


njan motham kaanaan ninnilla vijay intro kandappol thannae DVD aayirunnu odichu kalannu....

----------


## michael

> Raktha Charithram Ortholooo....


aarum aa padathae koora ennu vilikkilla....athu urappaaanu.... :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> njan motham kaanaan ninnilla vijay intro kandappol thannae DVD aayirunnu odichu kalannu....


njan chumma oru divasam sun tv vechu nokki kandata...ariyatae urangi poyi

----------


## GangsteR

> aarum aa padathae koora ennu vilikkilla....athu urappaaanu....


avanu sura kuruvi villu okkeya favourite

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Laleattan

> aarum aa padathae koora ennu vilikkilla....athu urappaaanu....


e padam ethu vare kandittila 2 parts ille

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> avanu sura kuruvi villu okkeya favourite


Ente Favorite List Nee Idanda. . . .

----------


## karthi007

comedy thread  :Yahoo:

----------


## michael

> e padam ethu vare kandittila 2 parts ille


tamil single part aanu Hindi and telugu 2 parts aanu kaanunenkil Hindi kandaal mathi athanu nallathu 1st part is good 2nd is avrg athil aanu sur ya ullathu

----------


## michael

> e padam ethu vare kandittila 2 parts ille


tamil single part aanu Hindi and telugu 2 parts aanu kaanunenkil Hindi kandaal mathi athanu nallathu 1st part is good 2nd is avrg athil aanu sur ya ullathu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Ente Favorite List Nee Idanda. . . .


njan idum  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

• #Anjaan Malaysia 5th Weekend BO $938 From 4
Location. Grand Total $1,362,618 - 8.26 Crore |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

6th week  :Giveup:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> 6th week


haa haa Gangster maathrame ivide agoshikaan ullo?

----------


## GangsteR

> haa haa Gangster maathrame ivide agoshikaan ullo?


post ittillelum ividae varunnavar undu..kandillae machantae postinu like vannathu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Overseas : Malaysia & Sri Lanka 1 Screen Each - 35 Days |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Chennai city box office 1 #Aranmanai 2
#AadamaJaichomada 3 #Sigaramthodu 4
#VanavarayanVallavarayan 5 #Aal 6 #Salim 7 #VIP 8
#Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## san

vote for our mayavi

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...-Polling-Booth

----------


## GangsteR

> vote for our mayavi
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...-Polling-Booth


off topic....!!! nammudae ella votum rebelsinu tannae  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## visakh r

E padathile..surya and samantha tour pokundu..pinne ormikumbo engana vidyuthnte kode kacheriku povuka..dirctr enth potana

----------


## GangsteR

> E padathile..surya and samantha tour pokundu..pinne ormikumbo engana vidyuthnte kode kacheriku povuka..dirctr enth potana


vidyutinae vazhiyil vechu kittikkaanum

----------


## singam

Lingusamyne FB and twitteril konnu kolavili anallo...  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Lingusamyne FB and twitteril konnu kolavili anallo...


ippozhum undo....

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Lingusamyne FB and twitteril konnu kolavili anallo...


Lingu's career worst with surya!! Maniratnam's career worst with surya!! K V Anand's career worst with surya! Murugadoss's career worst with surya!! veendum veendum tholvikal ettu vaangan suryayude jeevitham bakki!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Lingu's career worst with surya!! Maniratnam's career worst with surya!! K V Anand's career worst with surya! Murugadoss's career worst with surya!! veendum veendum tholvikal ettu vaangan suryayude jeevitham bakki!


ninga aanu true vijay fan :salute:

----------


## GangsteR

Why one should not write off, Lingusamy..
IndiaGlitz [Monday, September 22, 2014]



Lingusamy is one of the most commercially successful
director cum producer in the K-town for 14 long years, and
has served some memorable movies in his career which
elevated the quotient of many heroes in the past. He has
showed his class in his debut movie ‘Anandham’ itself,
and went on to establish himself as a bankable director
with ‘Run’, ‘Sandakozhi’, ‘Paiyaa’ & ‘Vettai’. Had he had
the releases of ‘Ji’ & ‘Bheema’ at the right time; he would
have tasted massive success with them as well. Sadly,
those movies took the wrong turn multiple times because
of production failures.
As a producer his keen eye for excellent stories changed
the face of Tamil cinema in the recent years. ‘Vazhakku
Enn 18/9’, ‘Kumki’, and ‘Deepavali’ were produced under
his home banner, and he has put his own money to get the
movies like ‘Goli Soda, ‘Manja Pai’ & ‘Sathuranga Vettai’
to release big across the state. As of now he holds a 100
% record as a producer to garner critical & commercial
acclaim. The moment he got to know that his movie ‘Inam’
hurting the sentiments of Tamil people; he wasted no time
to get the movie out of cinema halls, and apologized to
Tamil organizations for backing up the project. It was a
brave move to take back a movie out of the cinema halls
within 3 days without thinking about the money he
invested.
Over the last 48 hours the social media went amok and
created multiple memes on Lingusamy’s words which he
mentioned on a popular TV channel prior to the release of
‘Anjaan’. The memes and funny posts went on to become
the talking point for all the netizens, and it did trend on
Twitter for quite some time. Yes, ‘Anjaan’ did not meet the
expectation, and it is quite natural for all of us to fail at
some juncture, don’t we? The memes and posts would
have definitely hurt Lingusamy, and we hope will come
back with a vengeance in his next outing.

 @singam...ipol kittiya article aanu

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Why one should not write off, Lingusamy..
> IndiaGlitz [Monday, September 22, 2014]
> 
> 
> 
> Lingusamy is one of the most commercially successful
> director cum producer in the K-town for 14 long years, and
> has served some memorable movies in his career which
> elevated the quotient of many heroes in the past. He has
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=587953907998060

 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=587953907998060


macha, aa filmsintae name koodi onnu paranju taraamo

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Lingu's career worst with surya!! Maniratnam's career worst with surya!! K V Anand's career worst with surya! Murugadoss's career worst with surya!! veendum veendum tholvikal ettu vaangan suryayude jeevitham bakki!





> macha, aa filmsintae name koodi onnu paranju taraamo


Anjaan, Aayudham Ezhuthu, Maatran, 7am arivu!!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Anjaan, Aayudham Ezhuthu, Maatran, 7am arivu!!!


ithokkae machanu worst aanu allae,  :Ennekollu:  ...apol Shankar, Prabhu deva, Perarasu,AL Vijay,Dharani ivarudae oke worst n tamililae waste movies maranno??

----------


## PunchHaaji

> *ithokkae machanu worst aanu allae*,  ...apol Shankar, Prabhu deva, Perarasu,AL Vijay,Dharani ivarudae oke worst n tamililae waste movies maranno??


ennallallo njan paranjathu! aa directrsinte worst movies ennalle!! IMO shankars worst is jeans, prabhu deva's is pournami, Perarussu's is darmapuri (samraym 2 irangiyillallo!), AL vijay's poi slla porom, dharani's worst is kuruvi...

----------


## GangsteR

> ennallallo njan paranjathu! aa directrsinte worst movies ennalle!! IMO shankars worst is jeans, prabhu deva's is pournami, Perarussu's is darmapuri (samraym 2 irangiyillallo!), AL vijay's poi slla porom, dharani's worst is kuruvi...


Maniratnatintae worst kadal n Raavan (Hindi)
Lingusamyda worst Vettai
Murugadoss aakae 5 films edutitullu Ezham arivu collection kuranja kondu worst aakumo!
KV anandntae worst maatran tanneyaanu...

----------


## rtrtrt

> Anjaan, Aayudham Ezhuthu, Maatran, 7am arivu!!!


Mani ratnanathinte worst ayudhamezhutu polum.Raavan,kadal inganathe padangal okke ullapozhanu.

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

ithu ippozhum odunnundo?

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

boradichu chathu.......

----------


## Irshu

Andhrayil Ok Disaster Alleee Padam... TNil Enda Avastha...

----------


## GangsteR

@Usthad Parameshwaran & @Irshu ningal irattakal aano?

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

> @Usthad Parameshwaran & @Irshu ningal irattakal aano?


Allaaaa... Innale Elladathum Keri Angu posti... 
Endaanu Ee Padathinte actual status in TN...

----------


## PunchHaaji

> boradichu chathu.......


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## PunchHaaji

Lingu's next!!

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## GangsteR

@PunchHaaji machan kurae kashtapedunundallo

----------


## PunchHaaji

> @PunchHaaji machan kurae kashtapedunundallo


enthu kastappadu. ellam FB copy-paste!! lingu memes ippozhum undo ennu chodicha kondu ittatha!!

----------


## karthi007

> enthu kastappadu. ellam FB copy-paste!! lingu memes ippozhum undo ennu chodicha kondu ittatha!!


Ks ravikumarintae worst aadhavan

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

Ithinte Actual Avastha Chodhichathu Aarum parayunnillallo ghudha Gawa aano

----------


## SadumoN

> Lingu's career worst with surya!! Maniratnam's career worst with surya!! K V Anand's career worst with surya! Murugadoss's career worst with surya!! veendum veendum tholvikal ettu vaangan suryayude jeevitham bakki!





> Anjaan, Aayudham Ezhuthu, Maatran, 7am arivu!!!


 :Laughing:  :salut:  :Applause:  :Pray:  :Pray:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithinte Actual Avastha Chodhichathu Aarum parayunnillallo ghudha Gawa aano


average aanu....

----------


## GangsteR

> Ks ravikumarintae worst aadhavan


kashtam  :Hammer:

----------


## karthi007

> Ithinte Actual Avastha Chodhichathu Aarum parayunnillallo ghudha Gawa aano


Bang hit!!!!

----------


## rtrtrt

> Ks ravikumarintae worst aadhavan


Alla.Saamy hindi remake sanjay duttinte.Policegiri.Athu kandittu para etha worst ennu.

----------


## karthi007

> Alla.Saamy hindi remake sanjay duttinte.Policegiri.Athu kandittu para etha worst ennu.


njan tamililae karyama paranjathu.

----------


## ballu

> njan tamililae karyama paranjathu.


ethiri ...madavan .....

----------


## karthi007

> ethiri ...madavan .....





> Lingu's career worst with surya!! Maniratnam's career worst with surya!! K V Anand's career worst with surya! Murugadoss's career worst with surya!! veendum veendum tholvikal ettu vaangan suryayude jeevitham bakki!


ithu satyam tannalae...

----------


## Sal kk

Padam kandu....raaju bhai mass......

----------


## ballu

> ithu satyam tannalae...


Maniratnams worst definitely ayuthu ezhthu alla ...if not anything else oru avg tag enkilum kodkam ... worst tag would easily go to Raavan and kadal (parts ayite kandollu...adhiyam aye oru mani film irritate cheythu ) 

Lingswamys  worst ...Bheema was universally panned by critics as well as audience ....bheema 1-2 scene maatre kanditu ollu...anjaan kandilla...Ji kum mosham opinion ayirunu ....

A R murugodoss cheytha cinemakalil mosham thanne an 7am arivu pakshe athum oru avg level oke undu ....cannot call it a nightmare or something 

k v anand ....ake 3 padam entho alle cheythollu...athil mosham maatran thanne ...koora padam ...


pinne murogoss ayalum anaand ayalum ....they also gave ghaini and ayan with surya ...so beyond oru fan hatred ee parayunathil onnum kazhambu illa

----------


## Spartan

> Maniratnams worst definitely ayuthu ezhthu alla ...if not anything else oru avg tag enkilum kodkam ... worst tag would easily go to Raavan and kadal (parts ayite kandollu...adhiyam aye oru mani film irritate cheythu ) 
> 
> Lingswamys  worst ...Bheema was universally panned by critics as well as audience ....bheema 1-2 scene maatre kanditu ollu...anjaan kandilla...Ji kum mosham opinion ayirunu ....
> 
> A R murugodoss cheytha cinemakalil mosham thanne an 7am arivu pakshe athum oru avg level oke undu ....cannot call it a nightmare or something 
> 
> k v anand ....ake 3 padam entho alle cheythollu...athil mosham maatran thanne ...koora padam ...
> 
> 
> pinne murogoss ayalum anaand ayalum ....they also gave ghaini and ayan with surya ...so beyond oru fan hatred ee parayunathil onnum kazhambu illa


pathirakku essey ezhuthu...  :Kannilkuthu: 

ningal vote cheytho... illel aishwaryamayi poi ALAMBANZinu vote cheythe pls...  maryland, sirius, veecee, meow, hari  ennivarkku kuthu..

----------


## baazigar89

> Maniratnams worst definitely ayuthu ezhthu alla ...if not anything else oru avg tag enkilum kodkam ... worst tag would easily go to Raavan and kadal (parts ayite kandollu...adhiyam aye oru mani film irritate cheythu ) Lingswamys  worst ...Bheema was universally panned by critics as well as audience ....bheema 1-2 scene maatre kanditu ollu...anjaan kandilla...Ji kum mosham opinion ayirunu ....A R murugodoss cheytha cinemakalil mosham thanne an 7am arivu pakshe athum oru avg level oke undu ....cannot call it a nightmare or something k v anand ....ake 3 padam entho alle cheythollu...athil mosham maatran thanne ...koora padam ...pinne murogoss ayalum anaand ayalum ....they also gave ghaini and ayan with surya ...so beyond oru fan hatred ee parayunathil onnum kazhambu illa


7am arivu 2nd half ishtappetilla... Mattrran 1st watch l moshamillennu thonni...onnoode kandu nokkanam...

----------


## baazigar89

> Alla.Saamy hindi remake sanjay duttinte.Policegiri.Athu kandittu para etha worst ennu.


vadham ennoke paranjal kuranju pokum... Athraku koora aanu...

----------


## ballu

> pathirakku essey ezhuthu... 
> 
> ningal vote cheytho... illel aishwaryamayi poi ALAMBANZinu vote cheythe pls...  maryland, sirius, veecee, meow, hari  ennivarkku kuthu..


paathiratri anna canvassing  :Sneaky2: 

uvva ...active allankilum rebels anubhaavi anu maashe ... :Taz: 




> 7am arivu 2nd half ishtappetilla... Mattrran 1st watch l moshamillennu thonni...onnoode kandu nokkanam...



7 am aruv tvyila kandathu ...sec half making oke tacky anu enkilum chumma kandu erikam ...theateril kandirunel sherikum mosham aye thoniyene ...

Maatran theateril kandatha ...eyide tvyilum kurach kandu ...interesting premise annu...pakshe making went horribly wrong in sec half ....russiayil chenna shesham aviduthe president and mattullavarde aduthu tamil samsarikumpo kajal translate cheyunathu... :Doh:   aake motham confusion and chaos ...anand  totally lost the control over the film..!!

----------


## Spartan

> paathiratri anna canvassing 
> 
> uvva ...active allankilum rebels anubhaavi anu maashe ...


 :Girl Mad:  ...........

----------


## GangsteR

> Maniratnams worst definitely ayuthu ezhthu alla ...if not anything else oru avg tag enkilum kodkam ... worst tag would easily go to Raavan and kadal (parts ayite kandollu...adhiyam aye oru mani film irritate cheythu ) 
> 
> Lingswamys  worst ...Bheema was universally panned by critics as well as audience ....bheema 1-2 scene maatre kanditu ollu...anjaan kandilla...Ji kum mosham opinion ayirunu ....
> 
> A R murugodoss cheytha cinemakalil mosham thanne an 7am arivu pakshe athum oru avg level oke undu ....cannot call it a nightmare or something 
> 
> k v anand ....ake 3 padam entho alle cheythollu...athil mosham maatran thanne ...koora padam ...
> 
> 
> pinne murogoss ayalum anaand ayalum ....they also gave ghaini and ayan with surya ...so beyond oru fan hatred ee parayunathil onnum kazhambu illa


 :cheers: ....Ezham arivu n maatran 2nd half aanu pani tannathu...maatran second half verupichu kayyil tannu

----------


## VSK

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Venkat Prabhu supports Lingusamy


Director Venkat Prabhu has offered his support for
Lingusamy and questioned the perpetual criticism
he has been undergoing for
Suriya’s Anjaan, especially the proliferation of
memes over the past few days citing the
filmmaker’s debacle.
“ Lingusami Saar is a great film maker!! I worked
with him in Ji!!! Every creators are not god!! Even
god made mistakes in his creations!! So who are
we to judge!! Hehehe all u guys are so funny but
no one makes sense!! Everything that matters to u
is whether a movie is a hit or not!! If u guys are
good audience why didn’t u make thanga meengal
a hit!!!?!???????? U can only troll us!! But what if
we trolled u?!?! We make the movies for u!! We
agree but why don’t u make a good film a hit?!?, ”
posted Venkat Prabhu last night on his official
Facebook page which invited a flurry of sensible
senseless, soft-witted comments.
We shared our point of view on the issue here .

----------


## GangsteR

Venkat Prabhu bats for Lingusamy
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, September 24, 2014]


Finally, someone within the industry has come out to the
rescue of Lingusamy, who got trolled over the weekend
heavily, and eventually went on to become a trending topic
across the social networks. The ‘Mankatha’ director posted
the following on his personal page, and questioned the
audience for not giving a warm reception for movies like
‘Thangameengal’.
Lingusami Saar is a great film maker!! I worked with him in
Ji!!! Every creators are not god!! Even god made mistakes
in his creations!! So who are we to judge!! Hehehe all u
guys are so funny but no one makes sense!! Everything
that matters to u is whether a movie is a hit or not!! If u
guys are good audience why didn't u make thanga
meengal a hit!!!?!???????? U can only troll us!! But what if
we trolled u?!?! We make the movies for u!! We agree but
why don't u make a good film a hit?!?

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Collects $125 On Its Final Weekend In
Malaysia Grand Total $1,363,330 - 8.27 Crore |
Highest Grosser Of 2014 - Malaysia |

----------


## GangsteR

Reportedly #Anjaan is now the No.1 grosser in
Malaysia among all Tamil films in 2014, with a gross
of 1.363 million USD (around 8.3 crores)

----------


## karthi007



----------


## GangsteR

> 


kashtam.......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies-...ys-rescue.html

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Now Available On Original Dvd at New SMS Video Centre

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya tops the chart with Anjaan ...


Suriya is known to enjoy a solid market in overseas markets too, in addition to his stronghold in South India. Malaysia is one such country where Suriya's films have invariably done remarkable business.
His recent release Anjaan, though falling way short of the big expectations of both the trade and audience, has again done well in Malaysia, thereby living Up to Suriya's track record there.
Reportedly, Anjaan is now the Number 1 grosser in
Malaysia among all Tamil films released this year. Anjaan's
final Malaysian gross is said to be 1.363 million USD
(around 8.3 crores). The other members of the Malaysian
Top 5 in 2014 thus far, are VIP, Kochadaiiyaan, Jilla and
Maan Karate.
The rest of the biggies this year - Kaththi, I, Lingaa,
Uttama Villain and Thala 55 would surely be pushing
towards the Anjaan record in Malaysia.

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## karthi007

> Now Available On Original Dvd at New SMS Video Centre


dvd irangiyoo

----------


## karthi007

> 


valippeeru aanallo

----------


## singam

Friday Oct 3 TV premiere undennu news kandallo..? confirmed aano? btw SUN tv aano ritghs?

----------


## GangsteR

> Friday Oct 3 TV premiere undennu news kandallo..? confirmed aano? btw SUN tv aano ritghs?


Sun aanennu thonunnu btb itra pettennu tvyil vanno!

----------


## singam

> Sun aanennu thonunnu btb itra pettennu tvyil vanno!


confirmed aano ennaryilla.. netil kadanthanu..

----------


## GangsteR

> confirmed aano ennaryilla.. netil kadanthanu..


njanum kandu, rumour aakana chance

----------


## Saathan

Hit or flop ?

----------


## GangsteR

> Hit or flop ?


......................

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sun aanennu thonunnu btb itra pettennu tvyil vanno!


Malayalam Version Kairali  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Malayalam Version Kairali


perunnalinu kanumo

----------


## GangsteR

Cinema Calendar @ CinemaCalendar 
#Anjaan to be premiered in @SunTV on Gandhi
Jayanthi (Oct 2nd), that's even before the 50th day

----------


## baazigar89

Kolly Buzz @ KollyBuzz
#Suriya 's super Hit movie #Anjaan on @SunTV on Oct 3rd.

----------


## baazigar89

50 days polum aakunnathinu munpe TV premier  :Laughing:

----------


## Saathan

> ......................


enthenkilum parayanne...

----------


## GangsteR

> enthenkilum parayanne...


Flop..........

----------


## Saathan

> Flop..........


Kochadaiyaan & VIP ?

----------


## Viru

> Kochadaiyaan & VIP ?


Flop n Blockbuster

----------


## Saathan

> Flop n Blockbuster


Kochadaiyaan flop ayo  :Ho: 
VIP BB ku ullathu onnum illayirunnu... atho ini poster il mathram ano BB?

----------


## Viru

> Kochadaiyaan flop ayo 
> VIP BB ku ullathu onnum illayirunnu... atho ini poster il mathram ano BB?


Kochadian kidilan flop ane

VIP ore kidilan BB ulla collection onum illa pakshe profit wise kanum

Ini collection wise ayalum ikkolathe top grosser ane Jilla/veerathinekal oke collection und 7th weekil thane chennaiyil

----------


## Saathan

> Kochadian kidilan flop ane
> 
> VIP ore kidilan BB ulla collection onum illa pakshe profit wise kanum
> 
> Ini collection wise ayalum ikkolathe top grosser ane Jilla/veerathinekal oke collection und 7th weekil thane chennaiyil


behindwood collection anekil athu chumma thallunnathakum...

----------


## SAM369

> Kochadaiyaan flop ayo 
> VIP BB ku ullathu onnum illayirunnu... atho ini poster il mathram ano BB?


*BB Thanne..CBO 7cr enganam eduthennu Thonunnu,*

----------


## Viru

> behindwood collection anekil athu chumma thallunnathakum...


vere source ilalo

----------


## SAM369

> Kochadian kidilan flop ane
> 
> VIP ore kidilan BB ulla collection onum illa pakshe profit wise kanum
> 
> Ini collection wise ayalum ikkolathe top grosser ane Jilla/veerathinekal oke collection und 7th weekil thane chennaiyil


*TNille ella Areasilum Padam nannayi Perform Cheythu,,Profit wise BB Thanne*

----------


## Saathan

> vere source ilalo


athum sheri thanne... year end report varumpol ariyam... BB collection illenna enikku thonnunne...

----------


## SAM369

> Kolly Buzz @ KollyBuzz
> #Suriya 's super Hit movie #Anjaan on @SunTV on Oct 3rd.


 :Dash3:  :Dash3:

----------


## Viru

> athum sheri thanne... year end report varumpol ariyam... BB collection illenna enikku thonnunne...


Year ending oke kanakairikum sifium behindwoodsum oke thanalle aa reportum idune

Pine ore non superstar BB ullathoke und.....Dhanusinte oke maximum thra oke kanullu athum after a series of flop parade

----------


## Mayavi 369

> perunnalinu kanumo


Mikkavarum Diwali Aakum

----------


## Viru

> *TNille ella Areasilum Padam nannayi Perform Cheythu,,Profit wise BB Thanne*


Youthinte idayil nalla koluthi kayariyirunu athe maximum utilize cheythu

----------


## SAM369

> Youthinte idayil nalla koluthi kayariyirunu athe maximum utilize cheythu


*Ya..Overseas Reports Kandappo Poliyumennu Karuthiyathe,But TNil ethiyappo Kadhamari* :Band:

----------


## Viru

> *Ya..Overseas Reports Kandappo Poliyumennu Karuthiyathe,But TNil ethiyappo Kadhamari*


ithe kude potiyirunel dhanush  :Doh:  Enthayalum deserving sucess padam kollamairunu

----------


## GangsteR

So Anjaan is premiering on TV this Friday ...

----------


## GangsteR

> Mikkavarum Diwali Aakum


ennalum avanmaarudae dubbing  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Movie Promo | Dt 29-09-14

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPryiTjGQHs&app=desktop

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Anjaan world television premiere on Oct 3 for
#Vijayadasmi day special on @SunTV

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ennalum avanmaarudae dubbing


Adhavan & Kuruvi Kandittundo

----------


## GangsteR

> Adhavan & Kuruvi Kandittundo


entae ponnae ormipikkallae..kurachae kandullu... chirichu oru paruvam aayi....  :Yahoo:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> entae ponnae ormipikkallae..kurachae kandullu... chirichu oru paruvam aayi....


Apo Ithum Mass Aakkum  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Apo Ithum Mass Aakkum


athu pinnae parayani..onathinu thalayudae veeram mass kairali n we channnel maari maariya kandathu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athu pinnae parayani..onathinu thalayudae veeram mass kairali n we channnel maari maariya kandathu


Ini Raju Bhai Mass  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan to have a tv premiere before the 50 day mark!


Suriya's last outing Anjaan was a debacle, well known to everybody. The film opened to a negative response and was liked by few all over the world. Suriya has now moved on to his next project Masss, which is directed by Venkat Prabhu.
The latest buzz flowing in is that Anjaan will have its TV
premiere well before its 50th day. The film is about to be
aired on TV for the festive day of Vijayadasami. Time will
tell as to how much of attention it will gain when the film
finds its gap on the TV schedule.
Directed by Lingusamy, Anjaan had Suriya, Samantha,
Vidyut and Manoj Bajpai in the main starcast. Camerawork
was taken care of by Santosh Sivan and music by Yuvan
Shankar Raja.

----------


## GangsteR

> Ini Raju Bhai Mass


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan TV Premier for Vijayadasami


Suriya's Anjaan directed by Lingusamy was one of the
2014 Tamil films that released with huge expectations, yet
bombed at the box office. Latest we hear is, Anjaan is
going to have a grand TV premiers in this festival season.
Even before Anjaan completes 50 days, Sun TV who holds
the Anjaan Tamil satellite rights planning to telecast the
movie on Vijayadasami, the big festival day that falls on
October 3rd.
Thirupathi Brothers and UTV jointly produced Anjaan also
features Samantha, Vidyut Jamwal, Soori and others in key
roles. Yuvan Shankar Raja rendered music, while Santosh
Sivan cranked camera.
Lets see if Sun TV acquires highest TRPs for the day,
grabbing huge attention from small screen viewers.

----------


## GangsteR

A big surprise in store from Anjaan
Sep 30, 2014


Suriya's Anjaan directed by Lingusamy, had a really grand release in record number of screens, on the 15th of August. The subsequent critical feedback and its box-office performance have been discussed elaborately.
The coming Friday, 3rd October, Anjaan would be premiering on TV, as a Vijayadasami special for all viewers and Suriya fans in
particular.
Bang Bang Bang on the tube !!!

----------


## singam



----------


## GangsteR

nalae pattumenkil kananam....

----------


## GangsteR

> 


Padam nalae sun tvyil undaakilla ennu kelkunnu

----------


## GangsteR

Heytamilcinema @ Heytamilcinema 5
Due to heavy pressure from all corners , Sun Tv
cancelled the premiere of #Anjaan and decided to
telecast Tenaliraman for Vijayadhasami.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

No Anjaan today....  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:  bang.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

For the first time of a film history.. The only fan power made a change in a television decision to telecast #Anjaan in sun tv... Anjaan cancelled and postponded!!! That's unity.. 

That's masssss.....

 :Clapping:

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan download cheythu.... kanan pokunnu  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

* At last film kandu.....

Satyam parayallo...padam mosham ennu paranjappol itraykku prateekshichilla... lingusamy aano ithu direct cheytathu!!! climax oke kandittu nammudae johny antony cheyta chila films orma vannu...surya anna ningal enthu kandittaanu ithil kayari abhinayichathu?script vayichaarno..ithaano lingusamiyae kondu maati ezhutichathu..! vedi unda nenjil randu pravashyam kayariyittum marikkaata nayagan  ....nammudae gvm film cheytaal porarno.....

Samanta oru rekshayumilla..veruppichu kayyil tannu..sahikan pattunilla ...itra koora njan oru padatilum kandittilla....fieldout aakan valiya samayam illa..alochikkan vayya.., ponnae. @Iam RMU
 @xeon ..vidyut valiya importance onnum illa..... lingusamydae worst..veruteyalla twitterilum fbyilum ingere kaliyaaki post idunnathu....

Ishtapetta scenes...
Interval twist...predictable aadyamae aayirunnu 
Vidyut marikum munpulla scene.....
Rating:1.5/5*

----------


## GangsteR

* At last film kandu.....

Satyam parayallo...padam mosham ennu paranjappol itraykku prateekshichilla... lingusamy aano ithu direct cheytathu!!! climax oke kandittu nammudae johny antony cheyta chila films orma vannu...surya anna ningal enthu kandittaanu ithil kayari abhinayichathu?script vayichaarno..ithaano lingusamiyae kondu maati ezhutichathu..! vedi unda nenjil randu pravashyam kayariyittum marikkaata nayagan  ....nammudae gvm film cheytaal porarno.....

Samanta oru rekshayumilla..veruppichu kayyil tannu..sahikan pattunilla ...itra koora njan oru padatilum kandittilla....fieldout aakan valiya samayam illa..alochikkan vayya.., ponnae. @Iam RMU
 @xeon ..vidyut valiya importance onnum illa..... lingusamydae worst..veruteyalla twitterilum fbyilum ingere kaliyaaki post idunnathu....

Ishtapetta scenes...
Interval twist...predictable aadyamae aayirunnu 
Vidyut marikum munpulla scene.....
Rating:1.5/5*

----------


## Viru

> Anjaan download cheythu.... kanan pokunnu


print kolamo

----------


## Iam RMU

Samanthaye nep kandu verutatat. Eni verukan kudthal ayi onum ela. Queen of over acting  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> print kolamo


yes..torrent download HQ

----------


## Viru

> yes..torrent download HQ


thnx....appo download chythekam

----------


## xeon

> * At last film kandu.....
> 
> Satyam parayallo...padam mosham ennu paranjappol itraykku prateekshichilla... lingusamy aano ithu direct cheytathu!!! climax oke kandittu nammudae johny antony cheyta chila films orma vannu...surya anna ningal enthu kandittaanu ithil kayari abhinayichathu?script vayichaarno..ithaano lingusamiyae kondu maati ezhutichathu..! vedi unda nenjil randu pravashyam kayariyittum marikkaata nayagan  ....nammudae gvm film cheytaal porarno.....
> 
> Samanta oru rekshayumilla..veruppichu kayyil tannu..sahikan pattunilla ...itra koora njan oru padatilum kandittilla....fieldout aakan valiya samayam illa..alochikkan vayya.., ponnae. @Iam RMU
>  @xeon ..vidyut valiya importance onnum illa..... lingusamydae worst..veruteyalla twitterilum fbyilum ingere kaliyaaki post idunnathu....
> 
> Ishtapetta scenes...
> Interval twist...predictable aadyamae aayirunnu 
> ...


iyaalithu ippolano kande??? Samantha bikini scene kaanumbol onnum thonnathente reason machaanu manasilaayo?

----------


## GangsteR

> Samanthaye nep kandu verutatat. Eni verukan kudthal ayi onum ela. Queen of over acting


avalkku over poyittu acting entaanu polum ariyilla.... kaththiyil koodi sahikanamallo

----------


## xeon

> yes..torrent download HQ


ee torrent mobile il download pattuo? software undo?

----------


## GangsteR

> thnx....appo download chythekam


dhairyam aayi cheytho...

----------


## GangsteR

> iyaalithu ippolano kande??? Samantha bikini scene kaanumbol onnum thonnathente reason machaanu manasilaayo?


ipozhae kaanan pattiyullu..bikini scene illaarnu...edit cheyta version aayirunnu 2:20 length ullu

----------


## GangsteR

> ee torrent mobile il download pattuo? software undo?


mobilil pattilla....

----------


## Iam RMU

> avalkku over poyittu acting entaanu polum ariyilla.... kaththiyil koodi sahikanamallo


njan pandu amala paulne oke kure kutam paranj nadanatha, evale oke vech nokumbo amala thani thangam ane  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> njan pandu amala paulne oke kure kutam paranj nadanatha, evale oke vech nokumbo amala thani thangam ane


amala paul pandu daivatirumagal timil okae anavasya katti and jaada aayirunnu..ipol kurachu othungi

----------


## Viru

Padam kandirunu ketta athrayum thallipoli onum alla chumma kandodirikam far far better than maattrraan

surya patuna athraum nanai cheythitund vidyuthum kollam 

Pakshe mass scenes oke athrake angote impact undakiilla prethekiche aa interval portion oke ella predictable ayi poyi

Lingusamyde ithuvare kanditula padagal ellam watchable ayi thoniyitund athupole thane ithum

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam kandirunu ketta athrayum thallipoli onum alla chumma kandodirikam far far better than maattrraan
> 
> surya patuna athraum nanai cheythitund vidyuthum kollam 
> 
> Pakshe mass scenes oke athrake angote impact undakiilla prethekiche aa interval portion oke ella predictable ayi poyi
> 
> Lingusamyde ithuvare kanditula padagal ellam watchable ayi thoniyitund athupole thane ithum


sam enganundaarnu

----------


## Viru

> sam enganundaarnu


Parayan vendi onum illalo songsine vendi chumma

pine look bore thane ellarum paranja pole

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> * At last film kandu.....
> 
> Satyam parayallo...padam mosham ennu paranjappol itraykku prateekshichilla... lingusamy aano ithu direct cheytathu!!! climax oke kandittu nammudae johny antony cheyta chila films orma vannu...surya anna ningal enthu kandittaanu ithil kayari abhinayichathu?script vayichaarno..ithaano lingusamiyae kondu maati ezhutichathu..! vedi unda nenjil randu pravashyam kayariyittum marikkaata nayagan  ....nammudae gvm film cheytaal porarno.....
> 
> Samanta oru rekshayumilla..veruppichu kayyil tannu..sahikan pattunilla ...itra koora njan oru padatilum kandittilla....fieldout aakan valiya samayam illa..alochikkan vayya.., ponnae. @Iam RMU
 @xeon ..vidyut valiya importance onnum illa..... lingusamydae worst..veruteyalla twitterilum fbyilum ingere kaliyaaki post idunnathu....
> 
> Ishtapetta scenes...
> Interval twist...predictable aadyamae aayirunnu 
> Vidyut marikum munpulla scene.....
> Rating:1.5/5*





> * At last film kandu.....
> 
> Satyam parayallo...padam mosham ennu paranjappol itraykku prateekshichilla... lingusamy aano ithu direct cheytathu!!! climax oke kandittu nammudae johny antony cheyta chila films orma vannu...surya anna ningal enthu kandittaanu ithil kayari abhinayichathu?script vayichaarno..ithaano lingusamiyae kondu maati ezhutichathu..! vedi unda nenjil randu pravashyam kayariyittum marikkaata nayagan  ....nammudae gvm film cheytaal porarno.....
> 
> Samanta oru rekshayumilla..veruppichu kayyil tannu..sahikan pattunilla ...itra koora njan oru padatilum kandittilla....fieldout aakan valiya samayam illa..alochikkan vayya.., ponnae. @Iam RMU
 @xeon ..vidyut valiya importance onnum illa..... lingusamydae worst..veruteyalla twitterilum fbyilum ingere kaliyaaki post idunnathu....
> 
> Ishtapetta scenes...
> Interval twist...predictable aadyamae aayirunnu 
> Vidyut marikum munpulla scene.....
> Rating:1.5/5*


Same Rating Thanne Arnnu njanum koduthe?..Sam Raju Bhai ye imitate cheyunna oru scene undu. Hammo kolavili thanne arnnu

----------


## GangsteR

> Parayan vendi onum illalo songsine vendi chumma
> 
> pine look bore thane ellarum paranja pole


ulla scene ellam tannae aval verupichu kayyil tannu.....bikini scene wait cheytirunapol athu edit cheythu.... :Vedi:

----------


## GangsteR

> Same Rating Thanne Arnnu njanum koduthe?..Sam Raju Bhai ye imitate cheyunna oru scene undu. Hammo kolavili thanne arnnu


kaththtiyil inganae aanenkil :Vandivittu:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> kaththtiyil inganae aanenkil



Eecha Better Ayirunnu................

----------


## GangsteR

> Eecha Better Ayirunnu................


ival vanna tymil ulla films okae kollaamarnu...ivalkku glamour role ottum cherilla..kaththiyil atenkilum illaandirynal matiyaarnu

----------


## Viru

> ulla scene ellam tannae aval verupichu kayyil tannu.....*bikini scene wait cheytirunapol athu edit cheythu*....


njan athe nerathe kandirunu  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## GangsteR

> njan athe nerathe kandirunu


athu atra impact onnum illallo 2 sec engandallae ullu

----------


## Kashinathan

Ennale aane ee film kandathe.endino vendi thilacha sambar.

----------


## singam

> athu atra impact onnum illallo 2 sec engandallae ullu


indian printsil censor board kathrika vechu.. athu kondu 2-3 secs undayirnullu... but overseas printil kurachu koodi extended ayirunnu.. around 10 secs i think..

----------


## ghostrider999

Average Vijayam Kitti alle  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Average Vijayam Kitti alle


chennai coimbatore areasil profitable aanu

----------


## GangsteR

> indian printsil censor board kathrika vechu.. athu kondu 2-3 secs undayirnullu... but overseas printil kurachu koodi extended ayirunnu.. around 10 secs i think..


 :Hammer: .....

----------


## K K R

Vann comedy  :Biggrin:  @kunjumon

----------


## GangsteR

> Vann comedy  @kunjumon


comeback aano....annan da...

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan will be re- released in few centers in Kerala

----------


## GangsteR

#Kerala #Jilla 203 screens, #Anjaan 169 screens,
#Kaththi 168 screens, #Singam2 152 screens
#Arrambam 142 screens

----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan Movie Running Srinivasa Theatre Chennai #Surya #Diwali

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 


baloon potticha paavakkutty

----------


## Iam RMU

Tcr bindu 3 shows

----------


## GangsteR

Thrissur Bindhu ( A Class Theatre & Releasing Centre ) 3 Shows Daily

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

* Anjaan and after*
Lingusamy looks pensive. The last few months have not
been good for the filmmaker. His last release, Suriya’s
Anjaan, did not meet expectations and the backlash from the
audience was severe. ‘Lingu memes’ were created and
circulated online, with stills from the movie and a TV
interview the filmmaker had given sometime ago.
But, he manages to sound cheerful. In an exclusive
interview with MetroPlus, the filmmaker opens up on the
Anjaan debacle, what he went through then and what’s
coming up…
What have you been working on in the months after Anjaan?
I’ve started work on my next. I believe that only work will
take us to the next level. I’m at the scripting stage of a
movie with Karthi. Simultaneously, we’re completing the
script of Sandakozhi 2 with Vishal. I’ll start the shoot
immediately after the scripting is done.
The feedback for your film was scathing. Did you even
expect that coming?
What do audiences have against us? We don’t have any nela
thagaraar , right? (laughs ) They’ve just expected a lot from
me. They have a lot of respect for me, much more than
what I expect from them. This tells me that I have to be
more responsible towards them. Recently, Kamal sir said
that ‘it’s our job to satisfy those who scold us the most.’ I’m
doing that currently. If people who follow my work were
disappointed, I’m sorry for that. I’d like to give them a better
film the next time.
Most people on social media received ‘Lingu memes’ which
did the rounds in the weeks after the film’s release. Did you
get them too? Were you hurt?
I understood the level of angst. What hurt me the most was
that it reached even children! One day, when my kids came
back from school, they told me, ‘ Ayya, ungala pathi ipdi
pesaranga ’, and I was embarrassed for a while. I just said,
‘ Adhellam kanduka vendam ayya .”
Are you aware of what fans across the world are talking
about you and your work?
My assistants and people in charge of publicity take note of
that. They don’t bring everything to my attention, except for
what is important.
How do you deal with negative criticism…
When overdone, both positive and negative feedback can be
a hindrance to directors. They don’t let you go to the next
level. But as a filmmaker, there’s no choice but to go
through both these phases. Whenever I get negative
feedback, I just feel a sense of responsibility… the viewer
has experienced something in my previous work that he has
missed in this one. I feel that my work should satisfy even
my enemies.
That’s a strong word… do you have enemies in the
industry?
See, there are many friends in the film industry. But if I
make a bad film, some of them start ignoring me. They
won’t answer my calls or don’t bother calling back. And if
they do, they’ll say, ‘ Mapla, I liked the film.’ I hate the stress
on the ‘I’ in that sentence. It means that the film hasn’t
worked with 10 people around them.
There’s commercial cinema from big directors and a new
wave of small films by young filmmakers…
We need both of them, just like small and big fish in the sea.
Theatres cannot run on films that make just four or five
crores. Lingaa should come, and other big films should too.
This has been the case since the times of MGR… Big and
small films should co-exist.
From the time you started, you’ve worked with big stars.
There was Ji with Ajith, Run with Madhavan, Bheema with
Vikram and Anjaan with Suriya. Don’t you wish to do smaller
films or work with newcomers?
It’s only because I have that wish that my company releases
quality projects like Sathuranga Vettai and Goli Soda . I still
think that soon, when the time comes for me to relax and
have a cup of tea, I’ll make such movies.
So, you’re not relaxed now?
I don’t think so. I’m at a stage in my career when I’m
constantly conscious of whether I’m at the right place. I’ve
not yet reached the stage where I can sit back — people
who see me from afar might think so, but I still haven’t
reached there. Just like actors, audience expect a lot from
directors too these days.
We constantly read about how you and your peers were
influenced by the work of your predecessors. But, do you
think you can learn a thing or two from promising young
directors, like Karthik Subbaraj, Nalan Kumarasamy, etc…?
We’re watching them everyday, we’re learning every day. All
these new filmmakers in Tamil haven’t arrived suddenly, …
they’ll keep coming. As seniors, we shouldn’t treat them
with disdain or jealousy. We should observe what these
newcomers have in them that we might have missed. Only if
we do that can we sustain. Even the masters have done so
— we read about Steven Spielberg initially wanting to direct
Christopher Nolan’s brother’s script. Closer home, Bala anna
is discussing his script with Nalan Kumarasamy. A.R.
Rahman has roped in Anirudh to sing for him. Why do they
all do that? Because, today, avanga kitta oru saththam iruku
(They have a presence.) Audiences like to watch them and
so, we also have to see what’s special about them.
Going back to Anjaan , do you believe you were a victim of
excessive marketing?
Perhaps. I didn’t even want an audio launch. Both Suriya
and I didn’t want to boost the film unnecessarily. I don’t
want to blame anybody now, but even without my
knowledge, the project suddenly became big. I’m not active
on Twitter or other social media but I know how there was a
buzz about the film even before its release. There were
sarcastic comments about our team cutting a cake for so
many likes on the Internet… it’s just that we didn’t realise
where all this was going.
But I’d like to say that even now, if someone watches it on
TV, they’d think ‘Why did people criticise this film so much?’
Everybody who criticised the ‘Ek Do Teen Char’ song must
tune into Tamil TV channels and see how there’s not a
single day that goes by without the song. I believe, that I’ve
not done a bad film — at least not to the extent of receiving
such a strong backlash. I look back at the past for
inspiration. After all, didn’t I make Sandakozhi after Ji ?
Didn’t I deliver Paiyaa after Bheema ? In this industry, we just
have to keep proving ourselves.
The jokes about Anjaan increased when an old interview of
yours — where you use phrases like tune ayiten and motha
vithayum erakirken — was re-circulated. What were you
talking about then?
That interview took place almost a year-and-a-half before
Anjaan happened. In fact, I hadn’t decided the story then.
Meanwhile, your production house is doing a lot of work…
Yes…We’ve signed Kamal’s Uthama Villain and
Sivakarthikeyan’s Rajini Murugan with Eros International.
Kamal sir’s film is over and CG work is on currently. We
hope to release it during Pongal or immediately after. Other
films like Idam Porul Eval , Ra Ra Rajasekar and Naan Than
Siva are also in the pipeline.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suriya Is Second To Super Star | #Anjaan
Holds Second Spot In Biggest Opening Of The
201

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ayngaran @ Ayngaranholland
Top 5 Tamil films of 2014 in Holland [Opening
Weekend]: 1. #Kaththi 2. #Lingaa 3. #Jilla 4. #Veeram
5. #Anjaan

----------


## GangsteR

Now 2014's Top 5 Chennai City opening weekend (3
days, Fri - Sun) grossers 1 #Lingaa 2 #Anjaan 3 #
Kochadaiiyaan 4 #Kaththi 5 #VIP

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Anjaan opening weekend collections are higher
than #Lingaa opening weekend collection in France
(with more number of screens & shows).

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

2014's Most Trolled Film #Anjaan To Be Aired On @
SunTV . What A Start To The New Year.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> 2014's Most Trolled Film #Anjaan To Be Aired On @
> SunTV . What A Start To The New Year.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## SAM369

ee kollam van pratheekshakal van sangadangalaya 2 padangal Anjaan & Gangster :(

----------


## GangsteR

> ee kollam van pratheekshakal van sangadangalaya 2 padangal Anjaan & Gangster :(


Social medias ettavum koodutal valichu keeriya randu padangal...

----------


## GangsteR

Kornerseat @ Kornerseat 
Top 3 Tamil films @ France Box Office: 1. #Kaththi
2. #Jilla 3. #Anjaan via @shan_Sbb

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Suriya 's #Anjaan premiers on @SunTV on January
1, 2015 at prime time 6pm.

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @ Dhananjayang 
Finally #Anjaan premieres on 1st January 2015 at 6
p.m in @SunTV ... do catch up & share with us your
views if not watched already :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

New Year 2015 - Some of Television Premieres tomo:
1. #Anjaan - SunTV 2. #KTVI - VijayTV 3. #
EnnamoEdho - JayaTV 4. #Salim - ZeeTamizh

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan nw on sun tv...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

On New Year Day New Fans Club
Been Opened In Mumbai " Anjaan #
Suriya Fans Club

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

biggest opener of 2014

----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan sat 7pm surya tv

----------


## GangsteR

Movie Time : #Anjaan Today In Surya TV 7pm |

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anjaan Blu Ray released by API

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

anjaan fb page reached 1m likes

----------


## Thala

> 


jilla 20 cr...fake bro  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## GangsteR

> jilla 20 cr...fake bro


I knw bro....

----------


## GangsteR

............

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Malayalam dubbef verdion on kairali Tv on Vishu day

----------


## thom

> 


Ninaakku vatta..onnu podappa..,.

----------

